# Watttraining: FTP Schwankung im Jahresverlauf



## Milan Racer (25. Januar 2015)

Wollte mich mal umhören um viel Watt eure FTP im Saisonverlauf schwankt.

Meine FTP war zum Saisonhöhepunkt um 38Watt höher als Im Winter zu Beginn der Saison 2014.
Wie ist das bei euch, eher gleichmäßig oder deutliche Schwankungen das Jahr über?


----------



## __Stefan__ (25. Januar 2015)

Die Frage hat mich auch umgetrieben. Ich fahre erst seit März 2014 mit LM. Letzte Woche den ersten Test nach dem letzten Rennen im Oktober gemacht. Erstmal frustriert gewesen. Dann recherchiert. Etwa ~10% Unterschied zwischen Winter und Saisonhöhepunkt scheinen (grob gesagt) normal sein (mit allen Unsicherheiten, die so eine Aussage beinhaltet). Bei stimmt das genau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Themar7 (25. Januar 2015)

Hi

habe im März einen Test (20min) gemacht mit 269 Watt (4,14 W/kg). War damals mein erster Test überhaupt (Powermetereinsteiger).

Im Juni dann wieder einen Test mit 300 Watt Durchschnitt (4,62 W/kg). Bis heute hab ich keinen Test durchgeführt, aber dafür andere Zeitbereiche 1' 2' 5' 10'' 20'' 30''. Die Wattresultate aller Zeitdauern passen auch mit der CP Kurve (Einstellung 2 Parameter) im Golden Cheetah.

Die Stunde ausgefahren, war Ende Oktober, NP = 265 Watt. Bei 30min NP = 286 Watt. Das waren aber auch ein Intervalltraining mit vielen Sprints über 600 Watt, also nicht unbedingt als FTP Test gedacht.

Ich denke mal auch das die vielen Klamotten einfach im Winter stören, man ist einfach nicht ganz so beweglich und agil. Daher ist ein Allout mit kurzen Sachen besser zu fahren!

Alles mit Stages Powermeter! Ein Top Gerät!


----------



## knartzt (26. Januar 2015)

Ich habe mich bisher nur gesteigert ;-) Fahre aber erst seit einem halben Jahr mit PM.


----------



## hugo790 (26. Januar 2015)

Milan Racer schrieb:


> Wollte mich mal umhören um viel Watt eure FTP im Saisonverlauf schwankt.


Darf ich mal fragen, wie, wie oft und warum du das ermittelst?
FTP ist doch die maximale Leistung über eine Stunde, oder? Im Prinzip weiß ich doch erst hinterher, ob von Anfang an noch mehr möglich gewesen wäre oder nicht. Ich muss den Test also mehrmals machen, um zu bereits vorher zu wissen, wie viel Leistung ich am Anfang bringen kann. Im Sommer, in der Rennvorbereitung weiß ich das. Im Winter definitiv nicht. Im Winter trainiere ich regelmässig Grundlagenausdauer. Da hab ich gar kein Interesse an einem Test bzgl. der maximalen Stundenleistung. Deswegen kann ich deine Frage auch so nicht beantworten. Um zu wissen, wo ich stehe, nutze ich deswegen einen Stufentest. Im GA1-Bereich (anhand vom Puls ermittelt) bringe ich dabei jetzt im Winter 25 Watt mehr als im Sommer. Dafür muss ich den Test bereits 25-50 Watt früher abbrechen als im Sommer.


----------



## __Stefan__ (26. Januar 2015)

Man testet die FTP aber mit einem 20 min Test und nimmt den Wert x 0.9. Und einfach 20 min volle Pulle fahren bis man kotzt sollte für jeden ambitionierten Rennfahrer möglich sein  . Und wenn man alle 6 Wochen testet, weiß man auch, wo man ungefähr anfängt. Und wenn man gerne VO2max Intervalle od Sweet Spot Training im Winter machen will, dann ist die genaue Kenntnis der aktuellen Zonen schon hilfreicht. V.a. wenn man so viel Geld für einen LM ausgegeben hat.

Was ich eigentlich schreiben wollte: Vielleicht das noch, woher ich die ~10% habe:

http://www.fmh.utl.pt/agon/cpfmh/docs/documentos/recursos/112/Impellizzeri_mountain biking.pdf

Table II, und da der OBLA Wert (entspricht natürlich nicht genau unserer FTP, da auch mit Stufentest ermittelt, aber so ungefähr. Und es geht ja um die Veränderung)

Es gibt dann noch andere Papers, nur kann ich auf die nicht verlinken, da ich nur in der Arbeit Zugriff auf den Volltext habe. Da gibt es aber so ähnliche Werte (z.B. bei Straßenfahrern)


----------



## Milan Racer (26. Januar 2015)

Ich mache regelmäßig alle 4 Wochen einen FTP Test über ein 20min Test wovon ich dann 5% Leistung abziehe und so meine aktuelle FTP erhalte. Ich führe den Test durch um aktuelle Trainingsbereiche zu haben und meinen Trainingsfortschritt zu messen.
Du traininierst sicherlich nicht nach Watt. Jeder wie er will. Aber das erklärt auch deine Aussage.
Ja klar, nach mehrmaligen Tests kann man das Tempo gleichmäßiger gestalten. Aber nach langer Zeit sollte das Pacing dann keine Auswirkung mehr auf das Ergebnis haben sondern eben nur die aktuelle Leistungsfähigkeit. Und die wiederum ist im Winter eigentlich nicht so hoch wie im Sommer.


----------



## Milan Racer (26. Januar 2015)

hugo790 schrieb:


> Im GA1-Bereich (anhand vom Puls ermittelt) bringe ich dabei jetzt im Winter 25 Watt mehr als im Sommer. Dafür muss ich den Test bereits 25-50 Watt früher abbrechen als im Sommer.



Sorry aber das sagt wenig aus. Typisches Problem eines klassischen Stufentests. Du bekommst nette Daten, die man jetzt aber in verschiedenster Weise interpretieren kann. Welche Trainingsschlüsse du daraus ziehst gleicht einer Lotterie.


----------



## knartzt (26. Januar 2015)

Themar7 schrieb:


> Im Juni dann wieder einen Test mit 300 Watt Durchschnitt (4,62 W/kg).



Oh man, so leicht wäre ich auch gern


----------



## Milan Racer (26. Januar 2015)

knartzt schrieb:


> Oh man, so leicht wäre ich auch gern



Ich wäre auch gerne mal so leicht.
Andererseits kommen mir meist die genannten Wattwerte nicht so groß vor 
Und mit 75kg bei knapp 180cm ist alles noch im Rahmen.


----------



## Peter88 (26. Januar 2015)

5-7% weniger sind es bei mir beim ersten test nach der Winterpause.

Wobei ich den ersten test erst nach 2-3 Wochen Training fahre ... dann wenn ich dazu Mental bereit bin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spfy (26. Januar 2015)

bei mir beträgt der unterschied zumeist 7.1 - 7.4%


----------



## mahik (27. Januar 2015)

spfy schrieb:


> bei mir beträgt der unterschied zumeist 7.1 - 7.4%



Wie macht Ihr das, die Leistung auf 0.1% genau zu bestimmen?

Ich hab erste seit ein paar Wochen ein PowerMeter. Bisher ist meine Erfahrung, dass die Leistung auf eine gegebene Zeit (5min, 10min) je nach Tag und Form um ±5% abweicht.
Wird das bei 20min urplötzlich wesentlich genauer?
Oder wird das erst dann genau, wenn man besser trainiert ist?


----------



## __Stefan__ (27. Januar 2015)

Da hast Du ein "kleines" Verständnisproblem, worum es hier geht. Es wird ja nicht die Leistung auf 0.1% bestimmt. Er macht einfach nur eine Division zweier Zahlen und gibt das Ergebnis in Prozent mit der ersten Kommastelle an. Sieht allerdings in dem Zusammenhang etwas lustig aus ...


----------



## mahik (27. Januar 2015)

Durch die Formulierung ("zumeist" und Nennung von einem engen Bereich) entsteht zumindest bei mir der Eindruck, man könne die FTP mit dem Powermeter entsprechend genau bestimmen.

Und eine Unsicherheit von ±1% auf dem eigentlichen Wert ergibt ja ungefähr auch ±1% auf die Differenz. Die Division durch die Bezugsgröße ist sowohl bei der Unsicherheit als auch beim Leistungsunterschied die gleiche.

Was ist denn so ungefähr die erreichbare Genauigkeit?


----------



## Milan Racer (27. Januar 2015)

mahik schrieb:


> Was ist denn so ungefähr die erreichbare Genauigkeit?



Die meisten Powermeterhersteller geben 2% an.

Und natürlich gibt es Schwankungen je nach Tagesform.
Diese sollten jedoch mit entsprechender Erfahrung möglichst klein gehalten werden bzw. es geht ja gerade um eine Trainingssteuerung die am Tag X die Bestform möglich machen soll.

Trainingsweltmeister gibt es viele. Was zählt ist letztlich die Leistung bzw. Platzierung im Rennen!


----------



## __Stefan__ (27. Januar 2015)

eine nette Übersicht, inklusive "claimed accuracy", gibt es hier:

http://www.dcrainmaker.com/product-...214,35919,7219,7211,7210,7212,7213,17324,7216


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mahik (28. Januar 2015)

So sieht der Leistungsabfall gegen Ende des Jahres in Strava bei einem relativ untrainierten Alltagsradler aus:






Das sind zwar keine Watt-Werte, aber die Zeit am Berg dürfte auch ein taugliches Maß sein. 
Abgesehen von der großen Schwankung fällt der Durchschnitt gegen Jahresende auch beim untrainierten Alltagsradler um 5 bis 10%.

Größenordnung: Für die Punkte oben braucht es ca. 320 Watt, bei den unteren Punkte hat der Schweinehund noch ca. 260Watt durch gelassen.


----------



## Milan Racer (28. Januar 2015)

Lustige Grafik! Ist die von dir persönlich?
Die großen Schwankungen sprechen aber nicht dafür das es eine volle Ausbelastung ist.
Und wer testet schon 2x die Woche seine Form am Berg.
Aber trotzdem danke. 5-10% Leistungsverlust scheint ja hier so die Richtung zu sein.


----------



## mahik (28. Januar 2015)

Die Grafik macht Strava bei Segmenten, die man mehrfach gefahren ist automatisch.
Das ist ein Teil des kürzesten Weges von der Arbeit nach Hause. Den Weg nehme ich wenn ich möglichst schnell heim will.

Ich denke zwar dass ich dort alles geben würde, aber da muss ich wohl erst noch irgendwie heraus finden, wie das mit dem Ausbelasten funktioniert.


----------



## hugo790 (28. Januar 2015)

320 Watt für 9:10 und 260 Watt für 12:30? Aber Strava zeigt mir teilweise auch nur 80 Watt an, wenn ich mit dem MTB unterwegs bin. Auf die Watt-Werte kann man sich nicht verlassen.


----------



## mahik (28. Januar 2015)

hugo790 schrieb:


> 320 Watt für 9:10 und 260 Watt für 12:30? Aber Strava zeigt mir teilweise auch nur 80 Watt an, wenn ich mit dem MTB unterwegs bin. Auf die Watt-Werte kann man sich nicht verlassen.



So ungefähr...
Powermeter hab ich erst seit ein paar Wochen, daher hab ich aus den Fahrten mit Powermeter Pi-mal-Daumen auf die anderen Fahrten hoch gerechnet. 
In diesem Fall passt aber auch die Schätzung von Strava recht gut, weil am Berg (auf Autobahn) ist der Zugewinn an potentieller Energie eben der dominierende Faktor.


----------



## hugo790 (28. Januar 2015)

Wieso braucht man mehr Energie zum Hochfahren, wenn man langsamer fährt?
176 kWs, wenn man schnell fährt und 195 kWs, wenn man langsam fährt.


----------



## mahik (28. Januar 2015)

hugo790 schrieb:


> Wieso braucht man mehr Energie zum Hochfahren, wenn man langsamer fährt?
> 176 kWs, wenn man schnell fährt und 195 kWs, wenn man langsam fährt.



Sorry, so genau hab ich nicht gerechnet. Wie gesagt, nur grob über den Daumen überschlagen.
Ich für "unten" einen Punkt erwischt, wo ich am Anfang zu schnell gefahren bin (am Anfang ist der Berg noch vergleichsweise flach), dadurch ist die Energie für Luftwiderstand drauf gegangen, und gegen Ende war ich kaputt und hab extra lange gebraucht.

Außerdem hab ich am "oberen" Punkt ein bisschen abgerundet, weil ich nicht mit Zahlen posen wollte, die mir groß vorkommen.


----------



## Milan Racer (28. Januar 2015)

mahik schrieb:


> weil ich nicht mit Zahlen posen wollte, die mir groß vorkommen.



aus gleichem Grund habe ich nach der Differenz gefragt und nicht gleich nach der FTP


----------



## Milan Racer (1. Februar 2015)

Was macht ihr wenn ihr im Training merkt die FTP hat sich verbessert?
Sofort neuen Test machen? Noch warten und einfach etwas mehr Watt treten? Neue FTP schätzen?


----------



## knartzt (1. Februar 2015)

Wenn ich dauerhaft merke, dass die Leistungsbereiche sich zu leicht anfühlen kann man einen Einblick über die CP durch z.Bsp. ein hart gefahrendes 4*4 Intervall mit festgelegter Pausenlänge bekommen. So hat man Training und Test in einem, ohne sich in Grund und Boden zu fahren. 

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter88 (1. Februar 2015)

Bei mir hat die Tagesform größeren Einfluss als die Leistungssteigerung die ich in den 4 Wochen zwischen den test erreiche.
Halte mich an den bereichen.
Ziehe höchstens ein paar watts ab wenn die Nacht davor zu kurz war oder ich mich nicht fühle.


----------



## __Stefan__ (2. Februar 2015)

Milan Racer schrieb:


> Was macht ihr wenn ihr im Training merkt die FTP hat sich verbessert?
> Sofort neuen Test machen? Noch warten und einfach etwas mehr Watt treten? Neue FTP schätzen?



Schwierige Frage. Wenn man anfängt zu schätzen, dann kann man eigentlich auch gleich wieder mit Pulsmesser oder nach Gefühl/RPE fahren. Dann hätte man sich das Geld sparen können.

Als ich meine FTP nach unten korrigiert habe und dann in einen 3 Wochen Volumenblock bin, dachte ich mir auch zuerst: WTF! 5 h Zone 2, wie soll das gehen? Nach der ersten Woche hatte ich mich aber dann gewöhnt. Jetzt denke ich mir, gut das ich konsequent geblieben bin, ansonsten wäre ich doch immer zu schnell in Zone 3 gefahren. 

Wenn ich wirklich bedenken bezüglich des FTP Wertes hätte, dann würde ich wohl einen neuen Test machen. Den kann man immer einschieben und dann hat man Gewissheit. 

Vermutlich macht das aber eh alles keinen Unterschied ...


----------



## Milan Racer (2. Februar 2015)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Vermutlich macht das aber eh alles keinen Unterschied ...



Ich finde auch das man sich um 5 Watt mehr oder weniger keinen Stress machen muss. Wobei ich im Winter schon deutlich mehr Watt zulegen zwischen meinen Tests alle vier Wochen. Ich behalte meine FTP Einstellungen aber auch bei und warte bis zum nächsten Test. Ist doch auch ein schönes Gefühl wenn man vor dem FTP Test merkt das man sich verbessert hat. Trotzdem halte ich es für recht sinnvoll die FTP regelmäßig auf den aktuellen Stand zu setzen.


----------



## coastdriver (3. Februar 2015)

Hat mal jemand von euch seine draußen auf dem Rad ermittelte FTP mit einem FTP-Test auf einem Ergometer (keine Rolle) verglichen?


----------



## __Stefan__ (4. Februar 2015)

Selber habe ich noch keinen direkten Vergleich machen können, auch kann ich nichts zu Rolle vs. Ergometer sagen. In anderen Foren, die ich frequentiere, in denen Watt Training mehr thematisiert wird, höre ich immer wieder, das FTP innen oft kleiner ist, wie FTP draußen. Die Aussage kam auch von Trainern, die mehrere Athleten haben. Es sind also nicht nur Einzelaussagen über sich selbst.


----------



## votecuser (5. Februar 2015)

Mangels Leistungsmesser fahre ich meine Tests am Berg. Üblicherweise bringe ich im Winter rund 10% weniger Leistung als im Sommer.
Dieser relativ große Abfall resultiert zum einen aus dem verminderten Trainingsumfang, zum anderen aus den Trainingsinhalten. Im Winter macht das Radtraining nur 50% des Umfangs aus.

Es ist im Frühling ein tolles Gefühl, wenn die Anstiege immer "kürzer" werden.


----------



## Milan Racer (5. Februar 2015)

votecuser schrieb:


> Es ist im Frühling ein tolles Gefühl, wenn die Anstiege immer "kürzer" werden.



du Glücklicher 
mit Wattmesser ist es immer gleich anstrengend, man wird nur schneller!


----------



## powderJO (5. Februar 2015)

Milan Racer schrieb:


> Was macht ihr wenn ihr im Training merkt die FTP hat sich verbessert?
> Sofort neuen Test machen? Noch warten und einfach etwas mehr Watt treten? Neue FTP schätzen?





Milan Racer schrieb:


> … Ich bin als Sportwissenschaftler jedoch verwundert ...



na, als sportwissenschaftler, solltest du das doch eigentlich wissen *


ich fahre wie vom herr knarzt vorgeschlagen dann eine intervall-serie und zusammen mit dem körpergefühl kann ich da recht genau sagen, wo ich gerade liege. mi67 im tour forum hat dazu auch mal ein interessantes chart gepostet, was gut anzeigt, was ungefähr drin sein muss bei x % der ftp …gibt ganz gute anhaltspunkte wenn das eigenen körpergefühl noch nicht so ausgeprägt ist. 

edit: gefunden, häng's mal an







 

* wollte auch mal provozieren


----------



## Milan Racer (6. Februar 2015)

Hi powderJO,

cool bleiben. Ich wollte mal ein Thema erstellen wo wir alles mögliche übers Watttraining verbreiten können ohne andere Threads zu stark voll zu labern. Mich interessiert einfach wie andere mit dem Thema umgehen. Eine Art der Wissenschaft ist doch zu schauen was die Besten so machen und dies dann verallgemeiner zu können. Ich will mich doch nicht als allwissend darstellen nur weil ich Sportwissenschaft studiere.

Finde obige Tabelle interessant aber nicht immer zutreffend. Gerade dafür gibt es doch das Leistungsprofil von Coggan.
Die Tabelle suggeriert ja eine Gleichverteilung über alle Zeitbereiche. Nach 1min all out hätte ich ja eine FTP von 400Watt und das stimmt nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## knartzt (6. Februar 2015)

Die Tabelle von mi67 meinte ich auch 

Ich bin eben mal in GC die CP Linie abgefahren und muss sagen, dass bei mir die Werte im all-out Modus recht gut passen -soweit ich die Zeiten ausgefahren bin. Es hängt natürlich auch von der Veranlagung W' Balance des Typs  (Sprinter, Allrounder, Marathon) ab.

Mittlerweile gibt es auch eine verbesserte Excel-Tabelle, die die 3 verschiedenen Typen unterteilt. Die hier gezeigte macht diese Unterschiede nicht.

Milan Racer: probiere die Werte innerhalb eines z.Bsp. V02max Trainings einfach mal aus und du wirst sehen, dass die Tabelle ihre Berechtigung hat.




Milan Racer schrieb:


> Nach 1min all out hätte ich ja eine FTP von 400Watt und das stimmt nicht.


PS: Wieso hast du uns deine CP verraten?


----------



## Milan Racer (6. Februar 2015)

Klar kommt das irgendwie hin.
Ich würde die FTP aber nicht anhand von kurzen Intervallen bestimmen, sondern immer über einen möglichst langen Zeitraum >20min.
Später in der Saison werden meine CP1-5 Werte besser, wobei die FTP nicht mehr weiter steigt.
Wieso sollte ich meine CP verheimlichen? Fahre gleich einen FTP Test und kann dann mal meine aktuelle Steigerung zum Saisonstart durchgeben falls Interesse da ist. Ich kann es aber auch sein lassen.


----------



## knartzt (6. Februar 2015)

War ja auch nur ein Spaß!

Gerne. Würde mich interessieren, da ich erst seit letztem Herbst mit PM trainiere und bisher immer nur gehört habe, dass die CP über den Winter fällt.


----------



## __Stefan__ (6. Februar 2015)

Das mit den Zonen ist so eine Sache. Was ich mich immer frage: die Zonen werden ja nach der FTP ausgerichtet. Die FTP ist hauptsächlich das Resultat von Training im Sweet Spot Bereich, Zone 4 und Zone 5. Nach der Ruhephase im Herbst und je nach Wintertrainingsphilosophie ist die FTP geringer, da man ja diese Bereiche nicht so trainiert.

Warum werden aber dann auch zwangsläufig Zone 1 und 2 nach unten verschoben? Könnten die Bereiche Zonen 3 und 4 nicht auch enger gefasst werden?  Was ist die Begründung für diese Proportionalität? Macht man einen klassischen Base-Training mit viel Volumen, traininert man viel Zone 2. Der resultierende Trainingseffekt wird am "Efficiency Factor" sichtbar. Also müsste man doch Zone 2 nach oben verschieben, FTP bleibt aber unverändert. Hat man ja auch nicht trainiert.


----------



## powderJO (6. Februar 2015)

Milan Racer schrieb:


> Klar kommt das irgendwie hin.
> Ich würde die FTP aber nicht anhand von kurzen Intervallen bestimmen, sondern immer über einen möglichst langen Zeitraum >20min.



die tabelle soll ja auch nicht der eigentlichen ftp-bestimmung dienen. sie liefert anhaltspunkte, mehr nicht - und ist für deinen anwendungsfall "was macht ihr, wenn ihr das gefühl habt, dass sich die ftp verschoben hat?" eine praktikable herangehensweise, die sich ins normale training einfacher und regelmäßiger einbauen lässt, als jedes mal "richtig" zu testen.


----------



## Milan Racer (6. Februar 2015)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Das mit den Zonen ist so eine Sache. Was ich mich immer frage: die Zonen werden ja nach der FTP ausgerichtet. Die FTP ist hauptsächlich das Resultat von Training im Sweet Spot Bereich, Zone 4 und Zone 5. Nach der Ruhephase im Herbst und je nach Wintertrainingsphilosophie ist die FTP geringer, da man ja diese Bereiche nicht so trainiert.
> 
> Warum werden aber dann auch zwangsläufig Zone 1 und 2 nach unten verschoben? Könnten die Bereiche Zonen 3 und 4 nicht auch enger gefasst werden?  Was ist die Begründung für diese Proportionalität? Macht man einen klassischen Base-Training mit viel Volumen, traininert man viel Zone 2. Der resultierende Trainingseffekt wird am "Efficiency Factor" sichtbar. Also müsste man doch Zone 2 nach oben verschieben, FTP bleibt aber unverändert. Hat man ja auch nicht trainiert.



Sehr interessant! Ich würde aber sagen das auch langes Fahren im Ausdauerbereich die FTP erhöht. Also nicht nur die entsprechende Zone sondern übergreifend. Ausdauertraining wirkt ja auf viele Dinge ein wie z.B. auch Glykogenspeicher, Umwandlung von Muskelfasern, Blutplasmavolumen, Laktatverarbeitung, Enzyme,... Das alles führt auch zur FTP Steigerung.
Im Herbst, Winter werden einfach Umfänge, Intensität usw. runtergefahren und die FTP sinkt einfach mit. Man kann ja gar nicht seine Bestform den Winter über halten, dann hat man im Sommer glaube gar nicht alles rausgeholt. Aufgrund der Sache mit dem Zone2 Training emphielt Friel auch das Basistraining nach Herzfrequenz zu gestalten und damit wird wie du angesprochen hast die Zone2 nach oben verschoben.

Ich komme gerade vom CP20 Test. Habe jetzt 2 Monate viel Sweetspot gefahren und meine CP20 2x hintereinander deutlich steigern können.
Erster Test nach der Saisonpause + 18Watt und heute, also vier Wochen später nochmal 16 Watt mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## knartzt (6. Februar 2015)

Training zahlt sich nunmal aus ;-) Von November bis Januar habe ich gute 35 Watt zugelegt, also ungefähr die gleiche Erhöhung. Ich denke in den nächsten Wochen sollte ich auch wieder einen Test machen.
Wie hoch ist denn jetzt deine cp20?


----------



## Milan Racer (6. Februar 2015)

390 Watt


----------



## knartzt (6. Februar 2015)

Also fast 5W/kg. Das ist mal ne Hausnummer. Da fährt man aber schon sehr professionell... Ich glaube deinen Namen rausbekommen zu haben ;-) 

Ps: Dann hatte aber die Liste von mi67 recht, bzw. ist ziemlich genau.


----------



## __Stefan__ (6. Februar 2015)

Also Zielsetzung muss dann für den Sommer "domestic pro" sein


----------



## knartzt (6. Februar 2015)

Ist die Frage, ob man mit so einem "Talent" nicht besser im Strassensport aufgehoben ist?


----------



## Milan Racer (6. Februar 2015)

@knartzt: du hast eine PN.



knartzt schrieb:


> Ist die Frage, ob man mit so einem "Talent" nicht besser im Strassensport aufgehoben ist?



Pfui Straßenradsport  Wir sind Mountainbiker
Das kommt vom Training, würde jetzt nicht behaupten das ich speziell Talent habe.
Ich arbeite gelegentlich mit den Profis zusammen, da ist Talent im Spiel.


----------



## knartzt (6. Februar 2015)

Mit solchen Werten hat man Talent. Die meisten werden trotz harten Training so einen Leistungsstand nie erreichen.


----------



## Leon96 (6. Februar 2015)

Milan Racer schrieb:


> Ich komme gerade vom CP20 Test. Habe jetzt 2 Monate viel Sweetspot gefahren und meine CP20 2x hintereinander deutlich steigern können.
> Erster Test nach der Saisonpause + 18Watt und heute, also vier Wochen später nochmal 16 Watt mehr


Wie lang war die Saisonpause?


----------



## Milan Racer (6. Februar 2015)

September und Oktober nach Lust und Laune schöne Touren, Trails etc. ohne geplantes Training.
Im November dann zwei Wochen kein Rad gefahren. CTL von 110 auf 68 runter gegangen.


----------



## Themar7 (6. Februar 2015)

Für welche Rennen trainiert ihr eigentlich? Marathon Langdistanz, Mitteldistanz, Cross Country Rennen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rhoen-biker (7. Februar 2015)

Ist es nicht auch immer eine Frage, wie lange man seine Saisonpause macht. Ich denke bei einer 8 wöchigen Pause fällt die FTP um ein paar % mehr ab wie bei einer 4 wöchigen Saisonpause.
Ich musste meine Saisonpause dieses Jahr aufgrund eines Zeckenbisses bereits Ende August beenden. Nach meinem ersten FTP-Test nach der langen Pause war ich doch sehr, sehr schockiert und enttäuscht. Aber das wird wieder


----------



## Milan Racer (7. Februar 2015)

Themar7 schrieb:


> Für welche Rennen trainiert ihr eigentlich? Marathon Langdistanz, Mitteldistanz, Cross Country Rennen?



bei mir ist es im Marathon eher Mittel- und Kurzstrecke sowie CC Rennen.


----------



## Milan Racer (7. Februar 2015)

rhoen-biker schrieb:


> Ist es nicht auch immer eine Frage, wie lange man seine Saisonpause macht.



Ja klar. Ich unterstelle aber den Leuten hier mal ein gewisse Trainingserfahrung wenn man schon mit Watt fährt und da ist es glaube auch die Frage inwieweit man die FTP abfallen lässt und das hat mich mal interessiert. Manch einer fährt ja die ganze Saison auf gleich hohem Niveau und andere sind zum Höhepunkt top und lassen danach die Saison ausklingen.


----------



## powderJO (7. Februar 2015)

hängt zum einen auch von der saisonplanung ab. gibt ja racer, die schon früh im jahr wieder irgendwo am start stehen, andere dagegen erst ab mai. zum anderen ist es auch eine frage des zeitbudgets. mit geringem zeitbudget  fährt man in der regel besser, wenn man versucht, übers jahr eine gleichmäßig hohe form zu halten.


----------



## Themar7 (8. Februar 2015)

Sehe ich ähnlich! Wenn ich im Winter zu lange Pause (2 Monate) mache hab ich doch gar keine Chance im darauffolgendem Jahr besser zu werden. Bei einem Trainingsumfang von ca 350h im Jahr.
Also dann im Winter viel SweetSpot paar Intervalle, zwischendurch schön regenerieren. Sobald es dann wärmer wird den Umfang erhöhen, längere Touren mit Intervallen + SST!


----------



## Themar7 (8. Februar 2015)

Ich habe mal ein Ermüdungsprofil erstellt. Deutlich zu erkennen ist meine Schwäche in der anaeroben Kapazität 2min. (Rot markiert)
Was kann ich tun um diese zu verbessern?..klar Training im Bereich 1, 2 min!
Kann ich aber auch 30sek Sprints trainieren um schon am Anfang mit hoher Wattzahl zu starten und eine gewisse Laktattoleranz zu verbessern?
Wie handhabt ihr das? Analysiert ihr auch eure Stärken und Schwächen? Ihr könnt ja gern mal eure Profile reinstellen, falls ihr sowas erstellt habt!


----------



## Milan Racer (8. Februar 2015)

Das mit dem Ermüdungsprofil finde ich ganz interessant aber ich nutze es nicht. Sehe ein Problem darin das deine 1min und 2min abhängig deiner 30s Bestleistung sind. Vielleicht ist dein 30s Bestwert ein positiver Ausreißer und stellt damit die 2min schlechter da als sie vielleicht sind. Daher nutze ich lieber die absoluten Zahlen und nicht die % Abfälle zu einem bestimmten Wert. Evtl. ist ja dein 3min und damit 5 und 8min noch schlechter im Verhältnis und es wird aus der Grafik nur nicht sichtbar weil die 3min wieder als 100% angesetzt werden.

Um die anaerobe Leistung zu steigern gibt es viele Möglichkeiten. Finde deine erwähnte Methode gut, würde sie aber mit anderen kombinieren. Also auch mal 1min oder 2min Intervalle gleichmäßig oder so.

Bin heute mein erstes Rennen der Saison gefahren und habe das Rennen mit Wattmesser aufgezeichnet. Der erste Berg am Start war lang und hatte ca. 2min länge und siehe da neuer CP2 Bestwert  Wobei ich die im Training noch nie voll gefahren bin. Wollte am Start einfach mal mit Krawall von vorne loslegen.


----------



## powderJO (9. Februar 2015)

Themar7 schrieb:


> Ich habe mal ein Ermüdungsprofil erstellt. Deutlich zu erkennen ist meine Schwäche in der anaeroben Kapazität 2min ...



seine stärken und schwächen zu analysieren, ist natürlich wichtig für jeden, der sich verbessern will. der sinn deines ermüdungsprofils erschließt sich mir aber auch nicht so wirklich, weil erstens nicht ersichtlich ist, woher du die 100% jeweils ziehst, die bezugsgröße fehlt. oder hast du tatsächlich einfach 5', 30' und 3'' selbst gesetzt? dann gilt eh das von milan racer gesagte.

das leistungs- bzw schwäche/stärke-profil a la coggan setzt ja als 100 prozent immer die spitzenwerte von pros ein - die tabelle, die hier schon mal gezeigt wurde weiter vorne (hänge sie nochmal an).

mal angenommen, du hast das auch so gemacht - dann stellt sich zum anderen die frage: welcher typ fahrer bist du und für was willst du trainieren. bist du der typ bergfloh zum beispiel, wird aus dir sicher keine weltklasse-sprinter werden und daher wäre eine eventuelle schwäche im 1' bis 30'-bereich  normal und auch trainingstechnisch nicht entscheidend zu verbessern.

heißt: so profile sind vor allem dazu gut, sich darüber klar zu werden, wo das eigene talent am besten aufgehoben ist.


----------



## Themar7 (9. Februar 2015)

Hi,

danke für eure Antworten. Das Ermüdungsprofil hab ich genau so erstellt wie im Buch "Wattmessung im Radsport und Triathlon' von Coggan. Habe hier nur den Bereich 5-7 dargestellt.
Beim Ermüdungsprofil sehe ich aber noch detaillierter meine Stärken und Schwächen. Z.B. VO2max streckt sich zwischen 3 - 8min
Die 100% werden bei 3min angesetzt. Wenn ich z.B. ein VO2max Intervall mit 8min (Allout) fahre und ich einen prozentualen Einbruch von 30%, in Bezug zur maximalen 3min (Allout) Leistung habe ist das dann "unterdurchschnittlich". Das heißt dann fürs Training 8 min Intervalle trainieren...?
Ist eigentlich sehr gut beschrieben in dem Buch (Kap.4 Seite 88). Anhand von 2 Beispielathleten wird auf jeweilige Stärken u. Schwächen hingewiesen und das individuelle Training aufgezeigt.

Na ich finds sehr interessant das ganze. Hintergrund des ganzen ist das ich eventuell im Frühjahr mal ein Kriterium mitfahren möchte. Da gibts Anstiege 1-2min lang...aber mal schauen, sonst fahr ich meistens Langdistanz MTB Marathon!

Mein Leistungsprofil sieht ca so aus:
5s		Cat. 2
1min	Cat. 3
5min	Cat. 2
FTP	  Cat. 2

Grüße!

@Milan Racer : Da hast wohl gleich deine Mitstreiter distanziert und warst als erster auf dem Singletrail?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan Racer (9. Februar 2015)

@Milan Racer : Da hast wohl gleich deine Mitstreiter distanziert und warst als erster auf dem Singletrail?

Nein, kurz vor oben sind zwei an mir vorbei.
Immerhin hat sich daran bis zum Ende nichts mehr geändert.
Der Berg ist sehr steil und ich nicht der leichteste


----------



## Milan Racer (9. Februar 2015)

Themar7 schrieb:


> Wenn ich z.B. ein VO2max Intervall mit 8min (Allout) fahre und ich einen prozentualen Einbruch von 30%, in Bezug zur maximalen 3min (Allout) Leistung habe ist das dann "unterdurchschnittlich". Das heißt dann fürs Training 8 min Intervalle trainieren...?



Genau diese Interpretation der Ergebnisse finde ich sehr schwer zu machen. Der Abfall ist zwar "unterdurchschnittlich" aber der Grund ist nicht bekannt. Ist dein 3min Wert vielleicht sehr gut und die 8min normal. Oder ist dein 3min Wert schwach und die 8min schlechter?

Ich würde einfach schauen wie du es ja schon gemacht hast welche Anforderungen dein Rennen hat und dies im Training einbauen.
Es liegt ja in der Natur der Sache das man dort am stärksten ist was man eben häufig fährt. Im Training sollte man aber auch seine Schwächen angehen.

Zum Leistungsprofil: Immer auch das Körpergewicht angeben. Selbst wenn du deine genauen Daten verständlich nicht öffentlich machen willst hilft das Körpergewicht aber sehr dich besser einzuschätzen.


----------



## Themar7 (9. Februar 2015)

Gewicht zur Zeit 65 - 66kg!


----------



## Milan Racer (10. Februar 2015)

Hassliebe Sweetspot Training  
Heute 6x20min Sweetspot
Zum ersten mal geschafft. Wie gestaltet ihr euer Sweetspottraining?


----------



## votecuser (10. Februar 2015)

Sweetspot ist der Trainingsbereich, den ich meist versuche zu vermeiden. Entweder trainiere ich darüber (z.B. 4x8, 4x4, ... als Training für die CC-Rennen) oder ich bin im GA1-Modus wenn ich mit Freunden unterwegs bin. Damit bin ich bisher ganz gut klar gekommen. Auch Marathons < 4h gingen noch ganz flott.

@Milan Racer: Respekt, das war eine harte Einheit. Denkst du, das Sweetspot-Training bringt mehr als kürzere aber dafür intensivere Intervalle? Gibt es eine Studie dazu?


----------



## Milan Racer (10. Februar 2015)

votecuser schrieb:


> Denkst du, das Sweetspot-Training bringt mehr als kürzere aber dafür intensivere Intervalle? Gibt es eine Studie dazu?



Kommt natürlich drauf an was es bringen soll? FTP Steigerung geht am besten mit Intervallen bei 100%. Ich denke aber eine gute Mischung von Sweetspot, VO2max und FTP Intervallen ist das beste. Studien habe ich jetzt keine.

Deine Herangehensweise entweder drüber oder drunter ist auch eine Möglichkeit. Ich bin dieses Jahr erstmals mit viel Sweetspot unterwegs und bis jetzt läuft es richtig gut. So langsam ersetze ich die Sweetspottrainings aber mehr durch härtere Intervalle. Kristian Hynek vom Topeak-Ergon Team fährt im Training 4x20 FTP, da war ich motiviert wenigstens mal 2h Sweetspot in einer Einheit zu fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## knartzt (10. Februar 2015)

Milan Racer schrieb:


> Ich denke aber eine gute Mischung von Sweetspot, VO2max und FTP Intervallen ist das beste.



Kurz um Schwellenkreuzen 95&105CP


----------



## __Stefan__ (10. Februar 2015)

Thema Sweetspot:

Ich fahre ausschließlich längere Marathons (5-12 h). Bei mir sieht die Trainingsgestaltung dieses Jahr so aus:

Winter: immer wieder Volumenblöcke mit sehr langen Einheiten mehrmals pro Woche. Regelmäßig VO2max Intervalle auf dem Kickr

Dann fängt das rennspezifische Training an: zuerst ein Block Sweetspot, dann ein Block Threshold und dann Threshold + VO2max + lange harte Einheiten.

Bei Sweespot fange ich mit 10 min Intervallen an. Dann 20 min, dann 40 min, dann 60 min. Ich schaue schon auch auf mind. 2 h insgesamt zu kommen. Ich habe hier genug hohe Berge, von daher kein Problem. Allerdings liegt dann oft noch der Schnee. Wenn noch viel Schnee ist, dann mache ich auch zuerst SS mit einem Berglauf (geht sehr einfach) und hüpfe danach noch auf den Kickr für weitere SS Intervalle.

Gerade für längere Marathons finde ich SS unheimlich wichtg. Wenn man etwas kompetitiv sein will, braucht es Volumen. Aber nur VO2max + Volumen kann tödlich sein. Da kann man sich auch recht leicht abschießen. Zudem "peakt" man nach 6-8 Wochen VO2max eh.


----------



## Milan Racer (10. Februar 2015)

knartzt schrieb:


> Kurz um Schwellenkreuzen 95&105CP



Ich trainiere jede Zone einzeln und an anderen Tagen. Also z.B. heute Sweetspot, morgen FTP,...
Schwellenkreuzen heißt doch alles in einer Einheit?


----------



## knartzt (10. Februar 2015)

Ja, zur Zeit fahre ich z.bsp. 2min 105%, 2min 95% im Wechsel (Schwellenkreuzen) und CP Intervalle 3min, 1min Pause, 4min, 1Pause, 5min


----------



## Leon96 (10. Februar 2015)

Alter Schwede, 6x20 min SST Anfang Februar...
Hat irgendwie was 

Wenn ich das richtig raushöre sind das Ziel jetzt in Richtung März statt SST auch mal 4x20min FTP zu machen?


----------



## Themar7 (10. Februar 2015)

Sweet Spot find ich angenehmer zu fahren als AC oder VO2max...
Letztens hatte ich einige Intervalle in einer längeren Einheit. Ein paar Strava Segmente gaben noch den gewissen Anreiz!
Ich fahre gerne mal 20, 30, oder 40 min SST. Bei 40min wirds aber schon schwer!
Berge? Sowas gibts bei mir nicht. Der längste Anstieg hat 8min! Daher bin ich auch viel mit dem Rennrad unterwegs, vorne großes Blatt und los gehts!


----------



## knartzt (10. Februar 2015)

Ich seh keine Intervalle!?
Muss leider zugeben, dass ich Intervalltraining lieber auf der Rolle fahre. Die Steuerung der Balastung ist einfacher bzw. genauer.


----------



## Leon96 (10. Februar 2015)

Also ich behaupte, das man draußen auch eine gute gleichmäßige Belastung hinbekommen kann.
(Direkter Vergleich zur Rolle fehlt mir aber, da nicht vorhanden)
Siehe u.a auch Milan Racer



Das ist jetzt geglättet auf 8sec

Gefahren heute Nachmittag, allerdings in der Ebene bei relativ böigem Wind.
Am Berg geht das sicher noch deutlich besser. Aber ich hab auch das Problem, dass die Berge nach 12 Minuten erledigt sind...
War jetzt das Erste mal überhaupt, dass ich SST-Intervalle gefahren bin.

Obs jetzt immer mal 10 Watt hoch/runter schwankt dürfte dem Trainingseffekt glaube ich egal sein.
Hoffe ich doch zumindest mal...



@knartzt
Was mich allerdings mal kurz interessieren würde:
Kannst du auf der Rolle denn anständig die selbe Leistung wie draußen erbringen?
Spricht nimmst du die draußen ermittelte FTP als Maßstab für die Intervalle auf der Rolle?
Ist ja bei vielen bzw eigentlich fast allen so, dass  ein FTP-Test auf der Rolle im Vergleich zu draußen komplett andere Ergebnisse erbringt.

----
By the way:
In seiner Grafik ist der Maßstab halt etwas anders.
Der bildliche Unterschied von 100 Watt ist bei Themar7 halt um ein Vielfaches größer als bei dir.
Das zweite SST-Intervall scheint ganz gut getroffen. Zumal man ja nicht weiß ob und wie er geglättet hat.
Wenns auf 2sec oder ähnlich steht reißt es da schnell mal die komplette Grafik völlig auseinander.



Bei einer Sache muss ich @Themar7 zustimmen, SST ist halt schon "am angenehmsten" zu fahren von allen Intervallmöglichkeiten.
Ist nur leider keine Dauerlösung


----------



## votecuser (11. Februar 2015)

Milan Racer schrieb:


> Ich trainiere jede Zone einzeln und an anderen Tagen. Also z.B. heute Sweetspot, morgen FTP,...
> Schwellenkreuzen heißt doch alles in einer Einheit?



Früher hatte ich mangels Zeit die harten Intervalle in die Grundlagenausfahrt gepackt. Trotz geringerem Trainingsumfang hatte ich dabei immer wieder Probleme mit der muskulären Ermüdung.
Seit 2014 teile ich die Einheiten auch meistens auf. Selbst wenn ich zwei Einheiten am Tag mache (z.B. Vormittags 4x4, Nachmittags Grundlage), verkrafte ich das gleiche Pensum leichter, als wenn alles zusammengeschachtelt ist.


----------



## knartzt (11. Februar 2015)

Ich bin beide Einheiten schon als Vergleich draußen und drinnen gefahren, der Vorteil ist, jedenfalls bei meinen örtlichen Gegebenheiten, dass ich drinnen nicht so oft schalten muss, weil es wellig ist.
Wenn man vor der Tür eine gute Strecke hat, geht das bestimmt. Wenn ich aber Intervalle >5 min fahren möchte, muss ich gute 35 min Strecke einfach in Kauf nehmen. In der Zeit kann ich auf der Rolle (Turbo Muin) schon ein kleines Programm fahren. Ich fahre mittels CP-Werten die Indoor ermittelt wurden und nutze die auch draußen. Der Unterschied ist mit einem Trainer mit direkter Kraftübertragung nicht so groß, gute Kühlung vorrausgesetzt. Wenn es 10 Watt Unterschied sind, kann man es sicher vernachlässigen. Außer man splittet die VO2max Bereiche in 5 Einzelne auf.

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __Stefan__ (11. Februar 2015)

also das es gewaltige Unterschiede zwischen Rolle und Draußen gibt, habe ich bisher noch nicht gesehen bzw. gehört. Der FTP Test fällt drinnen öftersmal etwas geringer aus. Anscheinend kann man sich draußen doch besser quälen und erzielt so ein besseres Testergebnis. Die Unterschiede sind jetzt aber nicht so relevant, v.a. im Hinblick auf die schon angesprochene Fehlertoleranz der LM.

Gerade VO2max mache ich gerne drin. Mit dem Kickr kann ich die Leistung vorgeben. Versagen ist da nicht  Und meine Wattkurve sieht ohne Glättung wie oben mit 8-sec Glättung aus.

Im Sommer dann aber auch gerne draußen. Habe da eine Strecke mit lustiger Abfahrt in der Erhohlung. So etwas macht dann auch wieder Spaß. 

Mit Familie, Job und Alpenlage bleibt aber im Winter oft einfach nichts anderes, wie Rolle. Von daher stellt sich die Frage nicht. Ich kenne hier Leute, die trainieren 15-20 h/Woche nur auf der Rolle.


----------



## hugo790 (13. Februar 2015)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Und meine Wattkurve sieht ohne Glättung wie oben mit 8-sec Glättung aus.


<Korinthenmodus>Dann hast du aber einen verdammt runden Tritt! Ganz ohne Glättung müsste man erkennen können, dass du bei senkrechter Pedalstellung weniger Leistung erbringst, als bei waagrechter. Das ist nicht der Fall, also muss eine Glättung stattgefunden haben. Die Frage ist nur, welche?</Korinthenmodus>


----------



## __Stefan__ (13. Februar 2015)

hugo790 schrieb:


> Dann hast du aber einen verdammt runden Tritt!



<Angeberantwort>
Als ehemaliger A-Amateur Bahnfahrer hoffe ich doch, dass die ganzen Technikdrills und das jahrelange Starre-Nabe fahren, eine gewisse Trittfertigkeit zum Ergebnis hatten.
</Angeberantwort>

Ich schrieb glaube ich, dass ich mit einem Wahoo Kickr fahre. Die Leistung wird von der Rolle reguliert, wenn man einen Wert vorgibt. Das macht sie sehr gut (innerhalb der Fehlertoleranz).


----------



## mete (13. Februar 2015)

.


----------



## knartzt (13. Februar 2015)

Wer eine genaue winkelabhängige Kraftanalyse benötigt, sollte sich Garmin Vector Pedale ans Rad Schrauben. Inkl. Rennradschuhe ;-)


----------



## mete (13. Februar 2015)

.


----------



## knartzt (13. Februar 2015)

Wie geht das beim Stages, wie misst der Rechts? Wie bekomme ich
 die Stoftware rein? ;-) 
Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass man damit seinen Tritt schulen kann (Effizienz) und seine Sitzposition/Cleatposition evtl. verbessern könnte.


----------



## mete (13. Februar 2015)

.


----------



## knartzt (13. Februar 2015)

Ich würde mir auch für die Hälfte kein RR-Pedal an Mtb Schrauben. 

Du kannst bei verschiedenen Trainern, einen Wattwert vorgeben bzw. eine Trainingseinheit schreiben mit Zeit/Leistung, diese Möglichkeit gibt es. Du musst dann nur noch die Trittfrequenz halten -können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __Stefan__ (13. Februar 2015)

mete schrieb:


> Ist das so?



Genauso so ist es.


----------



## Milan Racer (15. Februar 2015)

puh, 1000TSS in der Woche ist eine harte Sache
Aber wie heißt es so schön, von nix kommt nix 

Womit plant bzw. steuert ihr euer Training? TSS, CTL, ATL, Fahrzeit, Kilojoule?
Oder ist die Zeit der limitierende Faktor und eben so viel wie möglich?


----------



## votecuser (15. Februar 2015)

Zu den Trainingsbereichen gibt es je einen Belastungsindex in meiner Excel-Auswertung. Dieser ist nicht linear, sondern logarithmisch steigend. Multipliziert mit der Trainingszeit ergibt das dann die Gesamtbelastung der Trainingseinheit, Trainingswoche, ...

So plane ich eben über diese Belastungskennzahl meine Trainingswochen.

@Milan Racer: Was bedeuten 1000TSS? Wie viele Trainingsstunden investierst du dazu?


----------



## Themar7 (15. Februar 2015)

Momentan ist es eher die Zeit und das Wetter was großen Einfluss aufs Training hat.
Wenn dann wieder Sommerzeit...länger hell abends, siehts schon wieder besser aus. Ergo Rolle mag ich dieses Jahr nicht so. Geh auch gern mal laufen als Alternative! Heute mal wieder eine lange Einheit 4,5h NP194!


----------



## Milan Racer (15. Februar 2015)

votecuser schrieb:


> Was bedeuten 1000TSS? Wie viele Trainingsstunden investierst du dazu?



Achso du fährst ja ohne Wattmesser. Der Trainings-Stress-Score (TSS) ist etwa das was du mit deiner Excel-Auswertung machst 
Diese Woche waren es 22h.


----------



## spfy (16. Februar 2015)

@Milan Racer: 22h rein spezifisch sprich 22h im sattel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan Racer (16. Februar 2015)

spfy schrieb:


> 22h im sattel?



ja


----------



## __Stefan__ (16. Februar 2015)

Bei ATL/CTL/TSB bin ich mir etwas unschlüssig. Wie oben schon mal geschrieben, habe ich mir mein eigenes Plugin für Sporttracks programmiert, um auch nicht-Watt basierte TSS Werte zu generieren. V.a. für meine längeren Bergläufe, welche ich auch regelmäßig im Sommer mache. Dazu benutze ich Werte von Friel, welche auf Zeit in einer HR-Zone basieren. Für Watt-TSS berechne ich nach Coggan.

Mit der Coggan Methode bin ich aber nicht ganz so glücklich. Ich habe dann noch eine weitere TSS Schätzung über die Friel'sche Zeit in Zone Tabelle gemacht. Da bekomme ich, meiner Meinung nach, realistischere Werte. Gerade, wenn man anfangs intensiv fährt und dann noch mit einer langen Z2 Fahrt abschließt. Oder bei sehr kurzen Intervallen innerhalb einer längeren Ausfahrt, wird die Belastung auch rausgemittelt.

Zur Trainingsgestaltung: ich schaue mir die Graphen immer sehr gerne an, schöne bunte Bilder. Aber wirklich Trainingsgestaltung? Meiner Meinung nach, braucht man erst ein paar Jahre Datenerfahrung, um seine Werte auch wirklich in Kontext setzen zu können. Wieviel CTL/Woche vertrage ich? Wieviel TSS oder ATL? Man muss auch mal eine Saison gegen die Wand gefahren haben, um zu sehen was nicht geht. Viele Sachen, die ich aus der Graphik sehe, erschließen sich mir auch mit gesundem Menschenverstand (wenn man etwas Ahnung von Trainingsgestaltung hat). Auch die ganzen Mustererklärungen in der entsprechenden Literatur befriedigen mich nicht wirklich.  Das Konzept finde ich ja sehr spannend, aber im Endeffekt muss man sich doch erst selber kennen.


----------



## Milan Racer (25. Februar 2015)

Ich nähere mich einem meiner großen Trainingsziele für dieses Jahr.
Ist schon komisch das man sich so an irgendwelchen Zahlen festhält.
Andererseits ist es natürlich eine schöne Motivation wenn die erste Zahl vor dem Komma größer wird


----------



## knartzt (25. Februar 2015)

Hast zugenommen ;-)

Ps: da stehe ich auch 3-5 Watt fehlen. Das fällt unter Tagesform! Glückwunsch


----------



## Peter88 (25. Februar 2015)

5w/kg ?
Dann darf die Saison ja jetzt los gehen 


Wie lange trainierst du schon strukturiert und mit größerem Umfang? Noch nicht soo lange, oder?
Ein großer nutzen des Leistungssteuerung Trainings ist einfach auch das es unheimlich motivieren kann wenn man sieht wie man sich verbessert.


----------



## __Stefan__ (26. Februar 2015)

Cool, dann fehlen ja nur noch 0.24 W zum "domestic pro"!



Peter88 schrieb:


> Ein großer nutzen des Leistungssteuerung Trainings ist einfach auch das es unheimlich motivieren kann wenn man sieht wie man sich verbessert.



Genauso so ist es!!!


Bei mir lief eigentlich auch alles super. Langen VO2max Block gemacht, von Woche zu Woche gesehen, dass mehr geht. Ich habe mich schon so auf den neuen Test gefreut! Und dann: Tocher #1 krank, dann Frau krank, dann Tochter #2 krank, dann Tochter #3 krank ... die Schlinge zog sich zu und mich hat es auch voll erwischt. Seit einer Woche geht gar nichts. So frustriererend.


----------



## Milan Racer (26. Februar 2015)

Peter88 schrieb:


> Wie lange trainierst du schon strukturiert und mit größerem Umfang? Noch nicht soo lange, oder?
> Ein großer nutzen des Leistungssteuerung Trainings ist einfach auch das es unheimlich motivieren kann wenn man sieht wie man sich verbessert.



Habe seit Herbst 2013 einen Powermeter. Fahre schon ca. 5 Jahre mit ca. 700h/Jahr. Aber eben erst eine komplette Saison mit Powermeter und kann jetzt erst so richtig alle Vorteile nutzen. Man fragt sich wie man früher überhaupt sein Training strukturiert hat 






__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Cool, dann fehlen ja nur noch 0.24 W zum "domestic pro"!



Naja würde eher sagen "Vollhobby"


----------



## moxrox (27. Februar 2015)

Was ist bei euch SweetSpot, da scheint es ja recht unterschiedliche Intensitätsangaben zu geben ?

Von oberen L3 Tempo Training  bis L4 unterhalb der Schwelle....


----------



## Leon96 (27. Februar 2015)

Ich nehm die üblichen 88-93% der FTP


----------



## moxrox (27. Februar 2015)

Leon96 schrieb:


> Ich nehm die üblichen 88-93% der FTP


Also im Prinzip um den Punkt herum der oberen Zone 3 nach Friel, plus/minus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan Racer (27. Februar 2015)

SweetSpot laut Coggan ist 88-93% der FTP.
Ich fahre meist 20min Intervalle bei 90%, dann muss ich mir keinen Zettel fürs Training schreiben


----------



## moxrox (27. Februar 2015)

Milan Racer schrieb:


> SweetSpot laut Coggan ist 88-93% der FTP.
> Ich fahre meist 20min Intervalle bei 90%, dann muss ich mir keinen Zettel fürs Training schreiben



Habe mir dein Diagramm angeschaut, alter Schwede 350 Watt bei 90% FTP ist schon eine Hausnummer.....

Wie ist deine Erfahrung mit den Sweet Spot Training, ich bin ähnliche Intensitäten letztes Jahr gefahren und habe gemerkt dass sich zwar anfangs die FTP dadurch gut weiter nach oben verschoben hat und die muskuläre Ausdauer  besser wurde, aber die intensivere Leistung an der Schwelle sich nur minimal verbesserte. Bin deshalb später auch zu direktem Schwellentraining übergegangen, aber in einem US Forum hatte ich gelesen dass manche rein auf Sweet Spot Training schwören.


Übrigens noch etwas und vielleicht  kennt jemand von euch die Gründe, warum bei längeren "Ausdauerfahrten" mit niedrigerer Leistung und höherer TF es zu schmerzen in den Beinen kommt, ist das einfach ein Zeichen des Trainingsdefizits  ? Ich kenne es einfach so, dass wenn ich in längere Stundenbereiche komme die ich seltener trainiere die Beine während der Fahrt anfangen zu schmerzen.


----------



## Milan Racer (28. Februar 2015)

es sind aktuell nur 333Watt 

Ich fahre zum ersten mal viel Sweetspot. Bin jetzt seit November dran. Die FTP hat sich deutlich verbessert. Aktuell ersetze ich meine Sweetspoteinheiten vermehrt durch FTP oder VO2max Trainings. Ich habe gemerkt das die FTP zwar deutlich nach oben geht aber ich darüber nicht so spritzig bin. Daran wird eben jetzt gearbeitet. Denke beim nächsten Test kann ich die FTP nochmal steigern und dann bleibt sie eigentlich die Saison über eher konstant und ich kann an den anderen Bereichen verstärkt arbeiten.

Ist ja auch die Frage was für Distanzen und damit Intensitäten man im Wettkampf fährt. Da ich nicht so gerne die Langstrecken fahre bin ich im Rennen am Berg eher an der FTP als z.B. jemand auf der Langstrecke. Für lange Distanzen würde ich mit dem Sweetspottraining halt noch weiter machen. Ich arbeite eben gerade an meiner Schwäche und habe diese bisher mit Sweetspottraining recht gut ausbessern können.

In zwei Wochen ist Test. Vielleicht fällt dann meine magische Grenze im CP20 Test. Stay tuned


----------



## knartzt (28. Februar 2015)

@moxrox du fährst mit pm?

Ja, oder auch Leistungsmessgerät ;-)


----------



## Themar7 (28. Februar 2015)

Immer diese Abkürzungen!
pm = Pulsmesser?
pm = Powermeter?

Bei mir läufts auch gut. Hab jetzt meine 40min Leistung gesteigert um ca 20Watt auf 4,2W/kg! 
Ab Nächster Woche werd ich mich mal auf 15 - 20 min Intervalle konzentrieren. Das wird sich auch auf die 40min Leistung auswirken da ich die noch steigern will. Die 5% Regel nach Friel besagt das bei Verdoppelung der Dauer die Leistung um 5% abnimmt. Mal sehen ob es dann im Laufe der Saison funktioniert!


----------



## knartzt (28. Februar 2015)

Diese Regelung verstehe ich nicht. Die allgemeine 20 min. Ftp Bestimmung sieht bei einer Verdreifachung der Zeit im Bezug auf die Stundenleistung, einen Abzug von 5%. Das würde ja auch heissen, dass 1 min. die mit ca. 200% Cp gefahren werden, 2 min. mit 195% bzw 5% von 200 ;-) gefahren werden können. Selbst bei bei 30 min. und 102% stimmt die Angabe auf eine Stunde kaum.

Du kannst übrigens mit dem Monod Scherer Rechner und einer zweiten CP zu deiner CP40, gut die CP und Ftp bestimmen lassen.


----------



## Milan Racer (28. Februar 2015)

Themar7 schrieb:


> Die 5% Regel nach Friel besagt das bei Verdoppelung der Dauer die Leistung um 5% abnimmt.



Ich finde die Regel gut und man kann sie gut anwenden






knartzt schrieb:


> Das würde ja auch heissen, dass 1 min. die mit ca. 200% Cp gefahren werden, 2 min. mit 195% bzw 5% von 200 ;-) gefahren werden können.



Sorry aber so funktioniert die Prozentrechnung nicht. 1min sind 100% und 2min kann man folglich mit 95% davon fahren. Die Regel ist aber eher bei längeren Distanzen anzuwenden.


----------



## Milan Racer (28. Februar 2015)

Was ich immer sehr interessant finde ist die Überlegung ob eine gesteigerte FTP sich auch auf anderen Trainingsbereiche auswirkt, positiv und vielleicht auch negativ. Ich habe heute einen neuen CP5 Bestwert gefahren obwohl ich in den letzten 3 Monaten fast nur Sweetspot Intervalle gefahren bin. Meine FTP hat sich deutlich gesteigert. Die 5min Wattwerte haben sich aber auch deutlich verbessert. Obwohl ich diesen Trainingsbereich noch kaum gefahren bin. Gefühlt habe ich meine starke 1min Leistung etwas verloren, habe sie aber noch nicht getestet.

Was meint ihr?
Überspitzt: Braucht ein CC Fahrer überhaupt eine hohe FTP oder einfach nur brutal gute VO2max oder anerobe Werte? Oder hat ein Fahrer mit einer hohen FTP automatisch auch gute anaerobe Fähigkeiten?


----------



## knartzt (28. Februar 2015)

Milan Racer schrieb:


> Sorry aber so funktioniert die Prozentrechnung nicht. 1min sind 100% und 2min kann man folglich mit 95% davon fahren. Die Regel ist aber eher bei längeren Distanzen anzuwenden.


Ok, war mein Fehler. Trotzdem wird diese Rechnung bei kürzeren Zeiten nicht funktionieren.

2min 475 Watt  
4min 451 Watt

Was sind denn längere Distanzen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan Racer (28. Februar 2015)

Die Regel soll glaube universell gelten. Ich habe aber auch die Erfahrung gemacht das es bei kurzen Zeiten nicht stimmt.
Denke bei 20min und 40min wie oben erwähnt man es schon als Richtschnur nehmen kann.

Ja es sind zwar 5% von der CP20 zur FTP. Aber Friel schreibt ja auch das 30min solo gefahren etwa der FTP entspricht, die man dann im Rennen eben eine Stunde fahren kann. Motivation im Rennen etc.


----------



## knartzt (28. Februar 2015)

Milan Racer schrieb:


> Was meint ihr?
> Überspitzt: Braucht ein CC Fahrer überhaupt eine hohe FTP oder einfach nur brutal gute VO2max oder anerobe Werte? Oder hat ein Fahrer mit einer hohen FTP automatisch auch gute anaerobe Fähigkeiten?



Die Ftp sagt alleine nichts über die anaeroben Fähigkeiten aus. FTP = CP + (w' /3600s) 

Ob eine Erhöhung der Cp eine Erhöhung der W' mit sich bringt, müsstest du doch gut vergleichen können, wenn du hauptsächlich Sweetspot gefahren bist. Rechne doch einfach mal nach. Würde mich auch interessieren.


----------



## moxrox (28. Februar 2015)

knartzt schrieb:


> @moxrox du fährst mit pm?
> 
> Ja, oder auch Leistungsmessgerät ;-)



Nö, ich fahre keine Wettkämpfe und brauch das nicht. Einen Rox mit Pulsmessung habe ich.

"Was meint ihr?
Überspitzt: Braucht ein CC Fahrer überhaupt eine hohe FTP oder einfach nur brutal gute VO2max oder anerobe Werte? Oder hat ein Fahrer mit einer hohen FTP automatisch auch gute anaerobe Fähigkeiten?"

Querfeldein und CC Rennen sind doch oft recht kurz und unter 2 Stunden, da fährt man doch viel im roten Bereich.

Als ich als Jugendlicher für BDR Junioren Straßenrennen mit dem Verein trainierte, also länger als CC Rennen, war neben Grundlage und ausdauernder Tempobereich das wichtigste eher Zone 5/L5 und höher.

Im Rennen fährt man seltener an der Schwelle, entweder an oder knapp unterhalb bei "längeren" Anstiegen, im Sog des Hauptfeldes oft niedrigere Intensitäten aber die kurzen Hügel werden halt raufgeprügelt über der Schwelle und die Intensität bis maximal ist nötig um Löcher zu stopfen und nicht abzureißen, oft bei Antritten und Sprints sowieso maximal. Das Laktat wird oft einem aus den Ohren kommen und die 1-3 Minuten Leistung ist wichtig.  Kriterien sind noch übler, das war aber nix für mich mit den pervers vielen Antritten eher was für Sprinter Typen. Hohe FTP alleine reicht dafür nicht, ausser für Zeitfahren/Marathon/Triathlon aber kein Ironman usw....


----------



## spfy (28. Februar 2015)

ein grosser motor alleine nützt gar nichts, wenn er nicht gut am gas hängt.
(pauschal für xc)


----------



## Themar7 (28. Februar 2015)

Milan Racer schrieb:


> Die Regel soll glaube universell gelten. Ich habe aber auch die Erfahrung gemacht das es bei kurzen Zeiten nicht stimmt.
> Denke bei 20min und 40min wie oben erwähnt man es schon als Richtschnur nehmen kann.
> 
> Ja es sind zwar 5% von der CP20 zur FTP. Aber Friel schreibt ja auch das 30min solo gefahren etwa der FTP entspricht, die man dann im Rennen eben eine Stunde fahren kann. Motivation im Rennen etc.



Stimmt! Ich denke mal auch die 5% Regel findet eher in den aeroben Ausdauerleistungen bzw ab Bereich Laktatschwelle ihre Anwendung. Bei den kurzen Leistungen 5sek bis 8min kommt das Ermüdungsprofil, das hatten wir hier schon, zum Einsatz!

Klar für XC Rennen, Kriterien sind die kurzen großen Leistungen von Bedeutung. Hier gilt definitiv *wie oft* kann ich xWatt für xSek, xmin abrufen um die Mitstreiter abzuhängen. Kommt eben ganz auf die Strecke an. Ist ein 20min Anstieg dabei ist wieder die 20min Leistung gefragt! Und je nach Rennprofil würde ich halt das Training entsprechend anpassen!
Ich denke mal der richtige Mix aus allen Intensitäten bringt den Erfolg! Also nicht zu einseitig trainieren!


----------



## knartzt (28. Februar 2015)

Das kommt auf die Strecke an. 
Die V02max Leistung bzw. w' ist auf ca. 8min begrenzt, bzw. danach fällt die Kurve stark ab. Darüber hinaus braucht man einen "dicken Motor". 

Die Formel oben beschreibt es.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Leon96 (1. März 2015)

Komm grad wieder nach Hause, wollte heute eigentlich mal das Non-Plus-Ultra was FTP-Ermittlung angeht fahren. CP60
Aber das ging heute unterm Strich echt gar nicht.
Fing eigentlich schon nach 3 Minuten an wehzutun, nach 20 Minuten bei 303 Watt habe ich abgebrochen.
Hätte eigentlich geschätzt, dass knappe 310 definitiv im Bereich des Machbaren sind.
Wenn ichs optimistisch sehe hätte ich vielleicht noch 3 oder 4 Minuten mehr geschafft, mehr aber auch keinen Fall.
Das Rad wird jetzt die nächsten beiden Tage erstmal weit weg gestellt und erstmal Ruhewoche gemacht und das Resultat verdauen.

Bisherige FTP-Tests waren:

5min/20min
Anfang Dezember: 370/323
Mitte Januar: 376/317

So unmotivert wie jetzt gerade war ich glaube ich noch nie.
Auch wenn ich den Test jetzt am Ende von 3 Wochen Training fahren wollte, die Beine haben sich eigentlich absolut nicht schlecht angefühlt.
Aber was bei rum kam ist irgendwie ein Schlag ins Gesicht...


----------



## knartzt (1. März 2015)

Die Cp's heissen ja nicht umsonst allout. Das ist das maximal machbare in der jeweiligen Zeit. Wenn ein Faktor nicht passt (Erholung/Stress, Schlaf, Ernährung, nicht mein Tag, Motivation usw.), dann wird es mit der Bestleistung nichts. Kopf hoch. Ich tue mir ne Cp60 erst garnicht an ;-) Ich finde gerade mit dem leistungsgesteuertem Training lernt man zu akzeptieren, wenn der Körper nicht in "Tagesform" ist.


----------



## Themar7 (1. März 2015)

Da bin ich derselben Meinung wie @knartzt  ! Solche Tests sollte man mit einer positiven TSB fahren oder wenigsten am Tag x TSB=0. Noch besser wenn sich die TSB einige Tage vorher im positiven Bereich bewegt.

Form = Fitness + Frische. 

@Leon96 Wie hoch lag denn deine TSB? Denke mal das dir die Frische gefehlt hat!


----------



## Leon96 (1. März 2015)

Themar7 schrieb:


> @Leon96 Wie hoch lag denn deine TSB? Denke mal das dir die Frische gefehlt hat!


Bei -2
Sicher nicht optimal, aber auch nicht katastrophal.
Aber ob man auf die Daten nach 3 Monaten PM schon bauen kann ist ja auch so eine Frage!


----------



## Milan Racer (1. März 2015)

Ich bin heute quasi auch einen CP60 Test gefahren.
CC Rennen mit kostenloser Schlammpackung vom feinsten, Fahrzeit 1:00h

@Leon96: Ich kann meine FTP auch nicht im flachen lange fahren. Und wenn man sonst seine Tests am Berg fährt ist es normal wenn man diese FTP dann nicht im Flachen hinbekommt.


----------



## Leon96 (1. März 2015)

Ich fahre alle Tests im Flachen, da die Anstiege hier bis max CP12 reichen.


----------



## Berrrnd (3. März 2015)

wenn man so einen ftp test auf dem bike outdoor macht, sollte man ihn dann alleine fahren?
verfälscht es, wenn man noch jemanden in gewissem abstand neben/hinten sich herfahren hat?

@Leon96 
wenn nicht, würde ich gerne mal so einen test begleiten.
danach können wir dann noch etwas durch den berg düsen oder so.


----------



## Leon96 (3. März 2015)

k_star schrieb:


> wenn man so einen ftp test auf dem bike outdoor macht, sollte man ihn dann alleine fahren?
> verfälscht es, wenn man noch jemanden in gewissem abstand neben/hinten sich herfahren hat?


Also ich würde dich dann schon ignorieren, solange du hinter mir bleibst. Denke das wäre kein Problem.



k_star schrieb:


> danach können wir dann noch etwas durch den berg düsen oder so.


Das Problem liegt eher hier.
War die letzten Male immer heilfroh, wenn ich zu Hause war und die Treppen in den ersten Stock bezwungen hatte 
Glaube nicht, dass ich nach nem FTP-Test noch freiwillig durch den Berg fahre 
Und normalerweise fahr ich die Tests auch unter der Woche Dienstags oder Mittwochs.
Will am Wochenende ja fit sein und Kilometer machen. 

Wenn sich das mal anders ergibt, kann ich dir Bescheid geben. 
Ansonsten kannste ja mal nen FTP-Test von @Peter88 begleiten


----------



## chilla13 (3. März 2015)

k_star schrieb:


> wenn man so einen ftp test auf dem bike outdoor macht, sollte man ihn dann alleine fahren?
> verfälscht es, wenn man noch jemanden in gewissem abstand neben/hinten sich herfahren hat?


Ein richtiger Lutscher verringert angeblich die Verwirbelungen an deinem Hinterrad und macht dich somit schneller. Ein paar Meter Abstand und das ist kein Problem. Ich finds als mentale Stütze ganz gut. Eigentlich muss der Hintermann nichtmal dranbleiben, man schaut sich ja eh nicht um... Bei einem Rundkurs fahr ich auch ganz gerne mal Verfolgungsrennen. Die Werte sind durchaus tauglich.


----------



## Berrrnd (3. März 2015)

Leon96 schrieb:


> Ansonsten kannste ja mal nen FTP-Test von
> 
> @Peter88 begleiten


du hast die werte auf strava gesehen?
bin froh, wenn ich die leistung etwas länger treten kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Leon96 (4. März 2015)

k_star schrieb:


> du hast die werte auf strava gesehen?


Klar


k_star schrieb:


> bin froh, wenn ich die leistung etwas länger treten kann.


Kommt drauf an wie du für dich dauerhaft definiert.

Das w/kg-Verhältnis schaff ich auch, vlt 6 Minuten, aber keine 4h


----------



## Milan Racer (9. März 2015)

chilla13 schrieb:


> Ein richtiger Lutscher verringert angeblich die Verwirbelungen an deinem Hinterrad und macht dich somit schneller. Ein paar Meter Abstand und das ist kein Problem.



Dem Wattmesser ist es egal ob einer am Hinterrad lutscht oder nicht.
Mit einem "Gegner" wird man aber meist etwas mehr Watt treten können.
Friel et al. sagen das 30min alleine etwa der CP60 aus dem Rennen entspricht und dies kann ich gut nachvollziehen.
Deshalb würde ich die Tests möglichst immer konstant also alleine etc. fahren.


----------



## Milan Racer (9. März 2015)

@Leon96 
hast du deine "Minikrise" überwunden und sitzt wieder mit Spaß auf dem Bike?

Ich wollte morgen eigentlich einen CP20 Test fahren und peile eine Zahl mit zwei Nullen an.
Aber jetzt kratzt es im Hals und ich muss morgen früh mal abwarten.


----------



## Leon96 (9. März 2015)

@Milan Racer
Hey, danke der Nachfrage! 

Ich war nach dem Sonntag am Anfang der Woche etwas erkältet und hatte mit Magenproblemen zu kämpfen. 
(Hatte ich im Dezember auch schonmal)

Ich denke, dass das dann wohl im Nachhinein zumindest ein Stück weit auch die Ursache war, dass es bei dem CP60-Versuch so bescheiden gelaufen ist. (Und vielleicht die Tatsache, dass ich die letzten Wochen wohl doch einen kleinen Tick zu viel gemacht habe)

Freitag und am Sonntag zusammen jetzt lockere 6,5h im Sattel. Der Puls hat aber noch nicht so richtig zur Leistung gepasst.
Werde unter der Woche jetzt auf jeden Fall noch piano machen (L1/L2) und am Wochenende wieder attakieren.
Denke, dass ich dann nächste Woche mal einen neuen FTP-Test fahren werde.

--
Dir dann viel Erfolg! Und dass die Erkältung sich das nochmal anders überlegt!
Die 400 packste! 
Bin mal gespannt!


----------



## Themar7 (9. März 2015)

Milan Racer schrieb:


> @Leon96
> Ich wollte morgen eigentlich einen CP20 Test fahren und peile eine Zahl mit zwei Nullen an.
> Aber jetzt kratzt es im Hals und ich muss morgen früh mal abwarten.



Da hilft Ingwertee!


----------



## knartzt (10. März 2015)

1+
Am besten aus frischem Ingwer ;-)


----------



## __Stefan__ (20. März 2015)

So, strukturiertes Training zahlt sich also doch aus. Heute Morgen FTP Test mit dem Rennrad rauf den Kesselberg zum Walchensee ab Kochel Bahnhof. Wunderbar gleichmäßiger Berg mit sehr moderater Steigung, nur leider fehlen ein paar Höhenmeter, weswegen man schon in der Ebene anfgangen muss.

Heute dann einen höheren Werte erzielt, wie mein letztjähriges Saisonmaximum war! Eine 8%ige Steigerung zum Minimum im Winter. Da jetzt auch heute spontan am Ende eines dreiwöchigen Belastungsblocks gemacht, geht da mit etwas mehr Erhohlung noch mehr. Der diesjährige VO2max Block gefolgt vom jetzigen Sweet Spot Block haben sich schon ausgezahlt. Trotz zweiwöchigem Minimaltraining zwecks Krankheit.

Macht wirklich Spaß und motiviert, wenn man so den Trainingsfortschritt quantifizieren kann. Gerade beim VO2max und SST Training war die Steuerbarkeit der Intensität wirklich super.

Mit der nun neuen höhreren Zonen-Einteilung ist SST auf dem Rennrad super, super lustig. Und wenn dann im nächsten Block noch Zone 4 dazu kommt!


----------



## Leon96 (20. März 2015)

Kann auch positive Dinge berichten...

Heute mal den CP5 nach oben katapultiert.
Von 376 Watt ausm Januar auf 385 Watt...

Das Beste daran, das waren die letzten 5 Min eines Anstieges.
Und die ersten 5 Min waren schon bei 334 Watt (110% der FTP) Dann ein kurzes Flachstück von 2:40min bei 291 Watt (97%) und dann die besagten 385
Der Test im Januar hingegen war ein reiner CP5

Bin auf jeden Fall happy. Endlich sehe ich mal Entwicklung.
Das war bis heute irgendwie alles eine sehr frustrierende Angelegenheit.
Aber ich hatte in den letzten 2 Wochen schon gemerkt, dass der Puls im L2 deutlich niedriger zu sein schien.

FTP-Test wäre jetzt mal fällig, aber den muss ich mir noch etwas aufsparen.
Mittwoch gehts gen Süden, und da will ich nach Möglichkeit halbwegs frisch ankommen!


----------



## Milan Racer (20. März 2015)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> den Kesselberg zum Walchensee ab Kochel Bahnhof



So schöne Teststrecken hätte ich auch gerne 



Leon96 schrieb:


> Bin auf jeden Fall happy. Endlich sehe ich mal Entwicklung.



Schön zu hören.

Ich bin auch wieder fit und hart im Training. Das Wetter motiviert zusätzlich.
Test habe ich nicht gefahren. Da sollte man sich lieber top fühlen sonst macht das wenig Sinn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## knartzt (20. März 2015)

Ich bin heute eine CP4 ausgefahren um meine anaerobe Kapazität (W') zu bestimmen und um die CP zu Bestätigen. Ich konnte nun meine CP60 innerhalb 4 Monate Wintertraining um gute 15% (40 Watt) steigern. Meine W' ist dagegen um 3kJ "geschrumpft", wurde aber auch letzte Zeit nicht trainiert. Wobei natürlich eine Erhöhung CP immer vorrangig sein sollte. Somit habe ich mein Trainingsziel dank Wasis Plan bereits einen Monat früher erreicht, wie es wünschenswert gewesen wäre. Durch das Training bin ich leider 2Kg schwerer geworden, aber irgendwo muss die Kraft ja herkommen.

Grüße


----------



## knartzt (20. März 2015)

Wie hoch ist eure W'?


----------



## Milan Racer (20. März 2015)

Ich habe das mit dem W' irgendwie noch nicht kapiert.
Wie wird das bestimmt? Bei GoldenCheetah wird mir meine CP und AWC zwar angegeben, ich weiß aber nicht welche Formeln dahiner stecken. Ich weiß nur das da was nicht stimmen kann. Je nach Intervall ändern sich da Dinge die einfach nicht schlüssig sind. Ich bin z.B. einen neuen CP10 Bestwert gefahren und das Program hat darauf mein CP runtergesetzt!? AWC kann ich gar nicht beurteilen.

In dem Video was du gepostet hast geht es um die Batterie. Sollen das die Glykogenspeicher sein? Da in meinen Rennen diese keine entscheidende Rolle spielen, weil ich weder Langstrecke noch Etappenrennen etc. fahre, finde ich die Symbolik der Batterie ungünstig. Denke viele werden daduch irritiert und ziehen falsche Schlüsse z.B. das man nicht zu hart angehen sollte oder unnötiges Carboloading etc...


----------



## Milan Racer (20. März 2015)

ich weiß nur das ich nach Andrew Coggans Powerprofil bei 5min ein "domestic pro" bin
und damit bin ich sehr zufrieden


----------



## __Stefan__ (20. März 2015)

Du bist doch auch bei FTP W/kg (fast) "domestic pro". Nur keine Bescheidenheit 

W' kapiere ich auch nicht. Ich habe gerade erst schätzen gelernt, was mir TSS und CTL sagen können. Bei W' scheitere ich aber an der Anwendbarkeit. Ich verstehe, was damit ausgesagt werden soll, kann die Zahl und deren Entwicklung aber in keinerlei Weise in Kontext setzen.


----------



## knartzt (21. März 2015)

W' bzw. Awc auch anaerobe Kapazität genannt, beschreibt die Energie die über der Cp erbracht werden kann und ist teilweise trainierbar, bzw. individuell festgelegt -Sprinter/Allrounder/Marathon Typ. Damit ist nicht der generelle Glykogenspeicher gemeint. GC nutzt das Monod Scherer Model. Wenn du eine neue "hohe" anaerobe CP fährst, ist es logisch das die Cp reduziert wird, denn die W' Energie wird abgezogen. Die anaerobe Cp sollte aber mindesten 3 Minuten dauern, da sonst nicht 100% der Kapazität erbracht werden können.

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan Racer (21. März 2015)

Nur weil ich bei 10min schneller bin ist meine FTP doch nicht schlechter !???
Klingt zwar interessant, ist für mich aber irgendwie nicht greifbar.
Ich weiß so auch was für ein Typ ich bin.
Trotzdem vielen Dank für die Infos, gerade das macht ja so ein Forum aus


----------



## knartzt (21. März 2015)

Schlechter nicht, wenn du eine aktuelle CP 20, die vermutlich auch etwas höher ist nachlegst, wird die CP in GC wieder angehoben. Wobei die Differenzen schon sehr klein sind ;-)

Wie hoch ist denn deine Awc als jemand der vorne mitfährt? Gerne auch per pm ;-) Ich habe 15kJ.


----------



## Milan Racer (21. März 2015)

Da steht 29kJ
Ist das gut? Kann ich jetzt nicht einordnen


----------



## Leon96 (21. März 2015)

Ich schmeiß mal noch 21,9kj in die Runde um das Chaos perfekt zu machen...


----------



## mete (21. März 2015)

.


----------



## knartzt (21. März 2015)

Marathon-Typus: CP(in Watt) / W'(in kJ) ~ 16-20
Allrounder-Typ: CP(in Watt) / W'(in kJ) ~ 12-16
Sprinter-Typ: CP(in Watt) / W'(in kJ) ~ 9-12
Quelle Mi67


----------



## knartzt (21. März 2015)

Wobei im Betrachtungsraum jeweils 2 recht aktuelle CP anaerob und aerob zur Verfügung stehen sollten, da sonst CP und W' sich leicht verschieben.


----------



## Themar7 (22. März 2015)

Bei mir:
W' = 22.2 kJ

Man kann sich die W' ja im GC in der Trainingseinheit einblenden. Und so sieht man wie auserschöpfend ein Intervall jeweils war. Ich hatte letztens eins wo die W' am Ende des Intervalls negativ war!
Die ganze Thematik geht Richtung "Körner lassen". So richtig blick ich da auch noch nicht durch!
Weis jemand ob ich die W' auch auf dem Radcomputer anzeigen lassen kann? Das wär ja für AC Intervalle sinnvoll!


----------



## knartzt (23. März 2015)

Die Anzeige der rest W' im Radcomputer wäre der Vorteil überhaupt, momentan aber (noch) nicht herstellerseitig umgesetzt.
Wenn du ins negative gefahren bist, ist entweder deine Awc bzw. W' oder deine Cp zu niedrig hinterlegt.

Grüße


----------



## Milan Racer (23. März 2015)

Habe mir jetzt auch mal einiges über die "anaerobic work capacity" (AWC oder W') angeschaut.
Scheint interessant zu sein und zeigt welch vielfältige Möglichkeiten ein Powermeter so bietet.

Für mich ist diese Auswertungsmöglichkeit aber irgendwie eine weitere Spielerei. Ich nutze im Grunde die Standardmöglichkeiten aus, steuere mein Training  nach CTL, TSB usw. Mir reichen diese Geschichten völlig aus. Ich will ja schließlich mehr Zeit auf dem Rad verbringen als vor dem PC


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ronne1983 (27. März 2015)

Zunächst erstmal ein "Hallo" an die leistungsgesteuerte Trainingsgemeinde!

Als ziemlich "Unwissender" bzgl. leistungsgesteuertes Training (leider besitze ich noch keinen PM) hääte da mal eine Frage bezüglich des SST.
Prinzipiell sollte SST doch auch mittels Pulsmessung möglich sein, oder täusche ich mich da?
SST bedeutet doch Training im Bereich der aneroben Schwelle oder täusche ich mich da?
Falls dem nicht so ist, könnt Ihr mir gern "auf die Sprünge" helfen.

Wäre nett, wenn ich hier den einen oder anderen Tipps bekommen könnte


----------



## knartzt (27. März 2015)

Hallo, 
SST ist ein "schwellennahes" Training mit einer Leistungsabgabe von 88-94% der FTP und soll die aerobe Ausdauer sowie die FTP verbessern. Laut Coggan ist der dazu definierte Pulsbereich 95-98% FTHR (Schwellenpuls). @moxrox hatte mal ausgesagt, er würde SST pulsbasiert fahren. Vieleicht kann er sich ja mal dazu äußern. Meiner Meinung nach, ist das Einhalten solch kleiner Bereiche mittels Puls schwierig bzw. ungenau. 

Grüße


----------



## Milan Racer (27. März 2015)

Hi,
da SST Intervalle meist recht lange (20min) sind, lässt es sich dadurch eigentlich ganz gut über die Herzfreqenz steuern. Das eine Wattsteuerung deutlich besser ist müssen wir hier nicht diskutieren  SST ist knapp unter der FTP.
Also Puls knapp unter der "Schwelle". Sehe eher das Problem diesen "Schwellenpuls" genau zu bestimmen. Aber naja, also 20min recht hart fahren so das du die letzten 5min schon recht schwer am ackern bist, aber nicht völlig ausgepowert bist. Beim zweiten und vielleicht drittem 20min Intervall geht es am Ende das Richtung alles geben was noch drin ist.


----------



## __Stefan__ (27. März 2015)

SST ist tricky. Fährst Du zu niedrig, dann kriegst Du die Adaption nicht, zu hoch, dann machst Du zu viel. Ziel ist ja viel Volumen bei einer gerade noch erträglichen Belastung zu erzielen. Da verfehlt man leicht das Ziel. 

Das Hauptproblem bei Puls: die FTHR ändert sich ja nicht (außer vielleicht bei absoluten Anfängern, oder wenn man noch keine Erfahrung mit dem Test hat) mit Trainingsfortschritt. Die Leistung/Pace/Zeit-den-Berg-rauf ändert sich. Meine FTHR ist seit 10 Jahren konstant auf 172 bpm.

Wie will man also mit Puls die Trainingsentwicklung der Schwelle anpassen und wie dann die 88-90% ableiten?


----------



## __Stefan__ (27. März 2015)

Hier noch ein Beispiel. Letzter Sonntag, Mailand-San Remo auf der Rolle angeschaut. U.a. zwei 30 Minuten SST Intervalle gefahren. Mit nur Puls ist das schon schwer zu steuern (*hat User knartzt auch schon gesagt*). Gelb ist die Leistung (nur so, falls jemand fragt ;-) )


----------



## knartzt (27. März 2015)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Mit nur Puls ist das schon schwer zu steuern.


Sag ich doch. 

Grüße


----------



## __Stefan__ (27. März 2015)

Ich habe meinen obigen Post dementsprechend angepaßt


----------



## knartzt (27. März 2015)

Hahaha ;-)


----------



## moxrox (27. März 2015)

knartzt schrieb:


> Hallo,
> SST ist ein "schwellennahes" Training mit einer Leistungsabgabe von 88-94% der FTP und soll die aerobe Ausdauer sowie die FTP verbessern. Laut Coggan ist der dazu definierte Pulsbereich 95-98% FTHR (Schwellenpuls). @moxrox hatte mal ausgesagt, er würde SST pulsbasiert fahren. Vieleicht kann er sich ja mal dazu äußern. Meiner Meinung nach, ist das Einhalten solch kleiner Bereiche mittels Puls schwierig bzw. ungenau.
> 
> Grüße



Ein paar Hinweise zu diverses Quellen könnt ihr euch ansehen und selber entscheiden. Gibt sicherlich etliche Leute hier die sich mit der Materie besser auskennen und mehr Erfahrungen gesammelt haben, sowie für wettkampforientierte Fahrer Tipps parat haben.

Die Intensitäten sind recht unterschiedlich wenn man in diversen internationalen bekannten Radsport Foren stöbert aber liegen oft  bei ca. 85%-95% des ermittelten Schwellenpulses im , auf Coggan wird oft diesbezüglich zurückgegriffen. Dieser beschreibt SST bei ca. 90% der FTP, also ca. bei 95% des ermittelten Pulswertes welcher im Test ermittelt wurde. Es ist je nachdem eigentlich ein Tempo und eine Intensität die man auch länger fahren wird als nur das bekannte Schwellentraining von bis zu 20 Minuten als einzelne Einheit/Intervall.

SST liegt am oberen Ende des Tempo Bereiches und wird als eine Intensität beschrieben die je nach Trainingszustand auch bis zu mehrstündig gefahren werden kann.

http://www.fascatcoaching.com/sweetspot.html


Joe Friel bietet die Einteilung von Zonen in Pulswerte und Wattwerte, sowie auch Coggan (Pulswerte richten sich immer nach der FTP nicht nach der max. Herzleistung). Es gibt sogar unterschiede zwischen beiden bezüglich der Pulswerte und Zoneneinteilung, darum sich vielleicht für einen entscheiden z.B. ist für Zone 2/Ausdauer bei Friel 81-89% und bei Coggan ist es 69-83%. Obwohl die Watt Werte ähnlich angegeben sind...etwas seltsam.

Um die Zonen einteilen zu können solltet ihr eben den Test fahren um die ungefähre Schwellenleistung als Puls zu berechnen, in dem Fall den Puls da es eben ohne Wattmessung ist. Wenn der Schwellenpuls noch nicht richtig nach oben verschoben ist wird sich hier einiges tun und somit ist der ursprüngliche Test mit den Ergebnissen schneller wieder hinfällig.

Mal so nebenbei wie Fahrer das Schwellentraining vor der Puls-/Wattmessung angingen: Als ungenaue Spielerei ist ein erfühlen der Schwelle möglich, wenn die Beine anfangen zu brennen, geh etwas darüber hinaus. Wenn die Beine dick werden warste wohl über deiner Schwelle. Greg Lemond hat in einem älteren Buch beschrieben, dass er seine Schwelle erkannte wenn seine Beine fest wurden und er so sein Training danach ausrichtete.

Coggan: http://home.trainingpeaks.com/blog/article/power-training-levels
Friel: http://www.trainingbible.com/joesblog/2009/11/quick-guide-to-setting-zones.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ronne1983 (28. März 2015)

Erstmal Danke für die vielen Infos.
Nun hat sich mein Wissen bezüglich SST deutlich erhöht. 

Also meinen Schwellenpuls kenne ich ja durch eine recht aktuelle Leistungsdiagnostik.
Und da SST ja als recht lange Intervalle gefahren wird sollte dies pulsgesteuert doch möglich sein?!

Wenn ich das richtig lese, fahrt Ihr SST eher in Intervallen anstatt als 1-2 stündige Dauerbelastung?


----------



## knartzt (28. März 2015)

Du kannst gerne mal probieren 1-2 Stunden SST als Dauerbelastung zu fahren ;-) Wenn dein Schwellenpuls richtig bestimmt wurde -siehe z.Bsp. moxrox s Friel link, wird es kein Zuckerschlecken! 

Grüße


----------



## Themar7 (28. März 2015)

Meine längste SST Einheit am Stück waren 40min in einem Intervall!

So jetzt aber raus aufs Radl!


----------



## Milan Racer (28. März 2015)

Ronne1983 schrieb:


> Wenn ich das richtig lese, fahrt Ihr SST eher in Intervallen anstatt als 1-2 stündige Dauerbelastung?



Also wenn ich 1h SST am Stück fahren würde hätte ich danach entweder keinen Führerschein mehr oder ich bin über den Haufen gefahren worden oder selbst am Baum zerschellt. Mein längster Berg hat 20min dann bin ich oben. Wenn du im Gebirge wohnst und deine Rennen auch dort fährst kannste gerne auch am Stück länger fahren. Aber die meisten fahren in Intervallen 10-20min.


----------



## Leon96 (28. März 2015)

Milan Racer schrieb:


> Also wenn ich 1h SST am Stück fahren würde hätte ich danach entweder keinen Führerschein mehr oder ich bin über den Haufen gefahren worden oder selbst am Baum zerschellt.


Dann fahr in der Ebene!
Sollst ja auch nicht mit 80 Klamotten und 190er Trittfrequenz den Berg wieder runter fahren 




Ich hab heute einen neuen CP5-Test gemacht.
Rumgekommen sind 406 Watt (HF 198)
Dez'14 waren 370 (HF194) und im Januar 376 (HF202)
Die beiden Tests bin ich allerdings in der Ebene gefahren, den heutigen am Berg.


----------



## Milan Racer (28. März 2015)

Leon96 schrieb:


> Dann fahr in der Ebene!



ich habe vorne ein 32z Kettenblatt, da wird SST in der Ebene schwierig 




Leon96 schrieb:


> Ich hab heute einen neuen CP5-Test gemacht.
> Rumgekommen sind 406 Watt (HF 198)



top, weiter so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Themar7 (28. März 2015)

Deswegen fahr ich meistens mit dem Rennrad! Mein längster Berg hier sind nur 8min!


----------



## moxrox (28. März 2015)

knartzt schrieb:


> Du kannst gerne mal probieren 1-2 Stunden SST als Dauerbelastung zu fahren ;-) Wenn dein Schwellenpuls richtig bestimmt wurde -siehe z.Bsp. moxrox s Friel link, wird es kein Zuckerschlecken!
> 
> Grüße




Mehrstündig zählt wahrscheinlich für Profis ^^.
Jedoch wird der Sweet Spot Bereich selber scheinbar breiter definiert.

--> In the figure below, the “sweet spot” occurs between 83-97% of one's FTP.
It is within these ranges that you will build your base the most and simultaneously increase your power at threshold.

Hier wird in der Graphik bei Sweet Spot 0,5-3 Stunden angegeben und bei Schwellentraining 8-30 Minuten.
http://www.fascatcoaching.com/sweetspotpartdeux.html

Die zwei genannen Trainer gehen eher von ca. 90% FTP aus und das wird eigentlich bei solch einer Intenstität wie ihr selber sagt als Intervall gefahren.

Vielleicht fahren manche länger in dem "Bereich" nahe dem sweet spot wie oben angedeutet,...k.a.


----------



## captain hook (30. März 2015)

Ich liebe SST. ;-) Gerne 90min am Stück auf ampelfreier, leicht profilierter Strecke. Hab aber (wir sind ja in einem MTB Forum) auch eine rel. flüssig zu fahrende Runde im Wald, wo ich solche Spielchen machen kann. Wobei man natürlich "flach" in den meisten Fällen weniger rausdrückt als am Berg. 

Zum Thema TSB, CTL und Co... ich finde, dass IV Einheiten dabei eher nicht so gut erfasst und bewertet werden und die Werte nicht im Zusammenhang mit der tatsächlichen Belastung stehen. Beispiel: eine Stunde Allout wären grade mal 100TSS. Das entspricht dann aber einem 1h Allout EZF, wonach man als normaler Mensch durchaus auch mal nen Tag oder 2 Rekom vertragen kann. 100TSS in einer lockeren 4-5h GA Runde hingegen sind von der Belastung quasi garnix (bzw. schafft es vermutlich kaum sowenig Punkte in dieser Zeit zusammenzubringen).


----------



## Milan Racer (30. März 2015)

captain hook schrieb:


> 100TSS in einer lockeren 4-5h GA Runde hingegen sind von der Belastung quasi garnix



Von der Belastung nix, da gebe ich dir recht. Aber nach 5h Grundlage bin ich so müde wie eben nach 2h harten Intervallen. Ich finde das ganze passt ganz gut. Ich plane jetzt schon länger mein Training danach. Wobei natürlich der Inhalt eines Trainings sehr wichtig ist und nicht nur die TSS Punkte abfahren und glauben man wird dadurch besser, schneller, fitter...


----------



## Leon96 (30. März 2015)

Also ich sehe das eher ein bisschen die @captain hook 

Ich bin letzte Woche "nur" auf 401 TSS gekommen. 
Dabei waren aber einmal 3x10min im oberen L4, ein CP5-Test und noch einmal ein 1,5h Waldabschnitt mit viel L4-L6.
Das hat für meine Verhältnisse ziemlich gut reingehauen. Das selbe kann oder sollte ich die Woche drauf jetzt sicher nicht abspulen wenn ich mich nicht in den Keller fahren will. Und das obwohl die Vorwochen eher "locker" waren und ich jetzt am letzten Dienstag voll regeneriert wieder gestartet bin.

Wenn ich die 400 TSS jetzt im L2 gefahren wäre, wäre das kein Problem. Da könnte ich dann auch ohne weiteres noch 2 GA-Betonte Wochen mit 400-500 TSS dranhängen.


----------



## Milan Racer (30. März 2015)

Interessant wie unterschiedlich die Empfindungen sind.
Ich bin letzte Woche 823TSS gefahren. Wenn ich das ganze mit Grundlage gemacht hätte wäre ich >25h unterwegs.
Und davon wäre ich mindestens so platt wie eben jetzt nach "nur" 17h


----------



## Themar7 (30. März 2015)

Eine lange GA Einheit über 5,5h hatte ich Samstag. 242 TSS NP186. Nach 2 Tagen Pause morgen wieder aufs Rad wenn kein Sturm ist.
Wegen den Trainingsinhalten: Ich führe meine Trainingsexceltabelle zusätzlich zum GC weiter und trage mir die jeweiligen Inhalte (LT, VO2max, SST) ein bzw. gestalte das ganze etwas farbig. Somit hab ich da einen besseren Überblick was ich wann trainiert hab!


----------



## captain hook (31. März 2015)

Milan Racer schrieb:


> Interessant wie unterschiedlich die Empfindungen sind.
> Ich bin letzte Woche 823TSS gefahren. Wenn ich das ganze mit Grundlage gemacht hätte wäre ich >25h unterwegs.
> Und davon wäre ich mindestens so platt wie eben jetzt nach "nur" 17h



Kannst Du die Einheiten mal genauer beschreiben? 

Ein "normales" IV Training produziert bei mir so zwischen 100-150TSS, je nachdem wie lange es dauert. 3x20min erzielen naturgemäß höhere Werte als zB 4x5min VO2max, 

100-150TSS entsprechen rd. 2-2,5h GA Training. Nach 2,5h GA fühle ich mich bei weitem nicht so angeschlagen wie nach einem 4x15min Programm. 

Bei 823TSS in 17h war aber sicher immernoch genug GA Training dabei?!


----------



## Milan Racer (31. März 2015)

Für 100TSS Punkte fahre ich fast 3h Grundlage.
Ich weiß nicht wie man in 2,5h auf 150 Punkte kommt mit Grundlage.

Dienstag waren 7x3min Vo2max, 20min Tempo + 2h Trails, 217 TSS
Mittwoch 4x4 VO2max, 94 TSS
Donnerstag 1h Reg, 16 TSS
Freitag 4h Ausdauer mit 3x1min >500Watt und 20x30s Attacken, 218 TSS
Samstag 2h Trailtour, 93 TSS
Sonntag 4x Siegintervalle (30s 200%, 3min FTP, 10s Sprint) + 5x8min SST, 186 TSS



captain hook schrieb:


> Bei 823TSS in 17h war aber sicher immernoch genug GA Training dabei?!



Ich fahre aktuell max 1x die Woche Grundlage. Aber klar zwischen den Intervalle, davor, danach etc. kommt das immer was zusammen.

Kommt ja auch drauf an was für ein Typ man ist. Meine Stärken sind eher im Kurzzeitbereich 1min - 5min etc. und da kann ich dann im Verhältnis zur FTP ordentlich krachen lassen und andere haben eine gute FTP und können nicht viele Intervalle deutlich darüber fahren.


----------



## Berrrnd (31. März 2015)

darf ich deinen namen erfahren?
möchte mir mal ergebnislisten angucken, da mit ich das mit jmd. anderem vergleichen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan Racer (31. März 2015)

juhu, neuer CP3 Rekord am Hausberg 
Der Sturm hat mich quasi den Berg hochgeprügelt.



k_star schrieb:


> darf ich deinen namen erfahren?



meinst du mich? Als Biker müsstest du doch mein Profilbild erkennen


----------



## captain hook (31. März 2015)

Milan Racer schrieb:


> juhu, neuer CP3 Rekord am Hausberg



Hast Du es drauf angelegt oder ist es "einfach so passiert"? On- oder Offroad?


----------



## Berrrnd (31. März 2015)

Milan Racer schrieb:


> meinst du mich? Als Biker müsstest du doch mein Profilbild erkennen



jup, aber die gute fährt leider eine andere marke.


edit:
habe es wohl schon rausgefunden.


----------



## Milan Racer (31. März 2015)

captain hook schrieb:


> Hast Du es drauf angelegt oder ist es "einfach so passiert"? On- oder Offroad?



Naja einfach so fährt man die Wattwerte nicht 3min 
Mit Mtb auf Asphalt 20% Steigung


----------



## moxrox (31. März 2015)

Brauch mal ein Tipp.

Ich habe Probleme während eines Schwellen Intervals oder auch knapp darunter im flachen nach einiger Zeit in den den höheren Bereich zu kommen und den auch etwas zu halten. Bei eigenen kurzen 1-4 Minuten Intervallen ist das ja kein Ding, aber von einer bereits hohen Leistung nochmals eins draufzusetzen. Im Prinzip Schwellenkreuzen.

Wie geht ihr das am besten an ?


----------



## captain hook (31. März 2015)

moxrox schrieb:


> Brauch mal ein Tipp.
> 
> Ich habe Probleme während eines Schwellen Intervals oder auch knapp darunter im flachen nach einiger Zeit in den den höheren Bereich zu kommen und den auch etwas zu halten. Bei eigenen kurzen 1-4 Minuten Intervallen ist das ja kein Ding, aber von einer bereits hohen Leistung nochmals eins draufzusetzen. Im Prinzip Schwellenkreuzen.
> 
> Wie geht ihr das am besten an ?



Am besten geht es, wenn man seine Werte gut kennt und sehr diszipliniert und gleichmäßig fährt. Ansonsten ist man in Teilbereichen des lockeren Abschnittes ggf schon überschwellig unterwegs, dann ist es natürlich sehr schwer nochmal einen drauf zu setzen. Ist zB dann schwierig, wenn man eher so zu der übermotivierten Fraktion gehört (wie ich zB), die sich häufig den Vorgaben von oben annähert (also etwas zu hart starten und dann ins Zielfenster reinfallen). Alles andere ist Kopfsache. man muss natürlich auch glauben dass es geht.


----------



## captain hook (31. März 2015)

Milan Racer schrieb:


> Naja einfach so fährt man die Wattwerte nicht 3min
> Mit Mtb auf Asphalt 20% Steigung



Je nachdem wie hart man diese kurzen CPs ansonsten isoliert so ausfährt. Wenn man diesem Umstand nicht so große Bedeutung zukommen lässt, fällt so ein Wert im kurzen Bereich auch manchmal, wenn man sich in einem kleinen Trainingsduell gegenseitig an einer Welle man ein bisschen die Kante gibt und keiner nachgeben will. 

Aber Rekord-Trainings-Werte zum Saisonstart zu produzieren ist immer eine gute Sache. Da hat wohl jemand übern Winter was richtig gemacht und kann positiv gestimmt reinhauen! Viel Erfolg!


----------



## __Stefan__ (31. März 2015)

moxrox schrieb:


> Brauch mal ein Tipp.
> 
> Ich habe Probleme während eines Schwellen Intervals oder auch knapp darunter im flachen nach einiger Zeit in den den höheren Bereich zu kommen und den auch etwas zu halten. Bei eigenen kurzen 1-4 Minuten Intervallen ist das ja kein Ding, aber von einer bereits hohen Leistung nochmals eins draufzusetzen. Im Prinzip Schwellenkreuzen.
> 
> Wie geht ihr das am besten an ?



Verstehe zwar nicht ganz, was Du genau meinst, aber wenn es Dir sehr schwer fällt  von 90-100% FTP kurz auf 100-110% FTP zu kommen (Mit Schwellenkreuzen meinst Du solche Criss-Cross Intervalle?), dann hört sich das ziemlich nach einer zu hoch geschätzten FTP an. Nimmst du die aus 0.95 x 20 min All-out oder aus Golden Cheetah geschätzt? 



captain hook schrieb:


> Aber Rekord-Trainings-Werte zum Saisonstart zu produzieren ist immer eine gute Sache. Da hat wohl jemand übern Winter was richtig gemacht und kann positiv gestimmt reinhauen! Viel Erfolg!



Na ja, gibt aber auch genügend Winter-Weltmeister, die dann im Sommer platt sind. Selber schon da gewesen. Ist ein schmaler Grad.


----------



## captain hook (2. April 2015)

Milan Racer schrieb:


> Für 100TSS Punkte fahre ich fast 3h Grundlage.
> Ich weiß nicht wie man in 2,5h auf 150 Punkte kommt mit Grundlage.



Mit nem IF von 0,75.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan Racer (2. April 2015)

captain hook schrieb:


> Mit nem IF von 0,75.



okay, aber ich will meine langen Ausdauerfahrten nicht mit 278Watt fahren


----------



## Peter88 (3. April 2015)

Wieso nicht?
Und
Würdest du das ähnlich handhaben wenn du auf der Langstrecke unterwegs wärst ?


----------



## Milan Racer (3. April 2015)

Hi,
für die Langstrecke sind solche Einheiten bestimmt richtig gut. Aber Ausdauer immer im oberen Bereich würde ich nicht fahren.
Mir liegt genau das lange konstante fahren irgendwie nicht und da ich eher auf der Kurz- oder Mittelstrecke unterwegs bin finde ich solche Einheiten persönlich blöd. Entweder lang und locker oder eben Intervalle und dann hart.

Aber dein Training scheint bei dir doch zu funktionieren. Solch brutale Werte hat nicht jeder, weiter so


----------



## Milan Racer (3. April 2015)

Für die Leistungsfähigkeit ist es glaube unerheblich ob man nun sein Ausdauertraining 3h mit einem IF von 0,75 oder 4h mit IF von 0,65 fährt. Sinn und Zweck erfüllen beide Trainings und ich bevorzuge lieber zweiteres.


----------



## Peter88 (3. April 2015)

Ne, hatte auch nicht vor etwas zu verändern. Solange ich noch Fortschritte mache änder ich nur Sachen die definitiv "schneller" machen.

Höre mir aber immer gerne andere Meinungen an um auf den Tag X vorbereitet zu sein an dem ich mit meinem GA-Training keine Fortschritte mehr erziele


----------



## captain hook (4. April 2015)

Milan Racer schrieb:


> okay, aber ich will meine langen Ausdauerfahrten nicht mit 278Watt fahren


Was wiegst du auch soviel?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan Racer (4. April 2015)

captain hook schrieb:


> Was wiegst du auch soviel?!



1,5 Zentner sind doch nicht viel


----------



## hugo790 (7. April 2015)

Hängt davon ab, ob ein Zentner 45, 50 oder 100kg hat.


----------



## Milan Racer (7. April 2015)

Mein Opa hat immer Kartoffeln zu je 50kg als Zentner gekauft.
Diese Woche ist bei mir Erholung angesagt und am Wochenende wird ein neuer FTP Test gefahren.
Vielleicht darf ich danach ja noch ein paar Watt mehr im Grundlagenbereich fahren


----------



## Milan Racer (10. April 2015)

So die 4 steht vorne, leider nur beim 10min Test 
Trotzdem neuer persönlicher Bestwert.
Die Rennsaison kann los gehen.


----------



## Milan Racer (11. April 2015)

Wenn man schon mal deutlich im TSB Plus ist und kein Rennen fährt kann man ja wenigstens einige Tests fahren.
Laut Andrew Coggans Powerprofil bin ich ab heute "World class"


----------



## lyse (11. April 2015)

Milan Racer schrieb:


> Laut Andrew Coggans Powerprofil bin ich ab heute "World class"



Dann wird es Zeit für die Weltspitze


----------



## Leon96 (11. April 2015)

Bei welchem Wert? CP5 oder FTP?


----------



## Milan Racer (11. April 2015)

Leon96 schrieb:


> Bei welchem Wert? CP5 oder FTP?



Das wäre schön, dann würde ich glaube weiter vorne landen bei den Rennen 
Habe 1min mal durchgezogen.


----------



## moxrox (11. April 2015)

Milan Racer schrieb:


> Wenn man schon mal deutlich im TSB Plus ist und kein Rennen fährt kann man ja wenigstens einige Tests fahren.
> Laut Andrew Coggans Powerprofil bin ich ab heute "World class"



Fährst du deutsche Meisterschaften oder bist du sogar international unterwegs, deine FTP spricht ja auch dafür ?


----------



## Milan Racer (11. April 2015)

Naja, vielleicht bin ja auch nur Trainingsweltmeister 
Ich weiß wieviel ich auf die Profis an Zeit verliere. Mich mit denen ernsthaft zu messen wäre lachhaft.
Selbst national kann ich da nicht mitspielen. Mal schauen wie es diese Saison läuft.
Bei Interesse kann ich gerne mal berichten wie man mit meinen Werten bei diversen Rennen so abschneidet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __Stefan__ (12. April 2015)

Das wäre hoch interessant!


----------



## powderJO (13. April 2015)

rennen werden noch nicht auf dem ergo ausgefahren und mittels watt/kg-analyse entschieden, oder doch?


----------



## Leon96 (13. April 2015)

...


----------



## __Stefan__ (13. April 2015)

powderJO schrieb:


> rennen werden noch nicht auf dem ergo ausgefahren und mittels watt/kg-analyse entschieden, oder doch?



genau deswegen


----------



## Themar7 (13. April 2015)

Milan Racer schrieb:


> Naja, vielleicht bin ja auch nur Trainingsweltmeister
> Ich weiß wieviel ich auf die Profis an Zeit verliere. Mich mit denen ernsthaft zu messen wäre lachhaft.
> Selbst national kann ich da nicht mitspielen. Mal schauen wie es diese Saison läuft.
> Bei Interesse kann ich gerne mal berichten wie man mit meinen Werten bei diversen Rennen so abschneidet.



Ja würde mich auch sehr interessieren!

Je mehr hm ein Rennen hat umso wichtiger wird der w/kg Wert!


----------



## Milan Racer (13. April 2015)

powderJO schrieb:


> rennen werden noch nicht auf dem ergo ausgefahren und mittels watt/kg-analyse entschieden



Wahre Worte.

Ein Powermeter dient ja auch hauptsächlich der Trainingssteuerung . Tests dienen dazu den aktuellen Stand zu bestimmen und evtl. Korrekturen am laufenden Trainingsplan vorzunehmen. Natürlich kann ein positiver Test die Motivation deutlich steiger. Es werden eben auch kleine Leistungsverbesserungen sichtbar gemacht. Aber letztlich zählt einfach das Ergebnis im Rennen. Wobei man sich ja auch nicht unbedingt im Wettkampf gegenüber anderen definieren muss. Seine eigenen Leistungsgrenzen kennen zu lernen bzw. zu verschieben zählt für mich auch zum ganzen Spaß dazu. Sonntag fahre ich Marathon und da bin ich mal gespannt wer am ersten Berg zehn Minuten mit 400 Watt mit geht


----------



## Leon96 (13. April 2015)

Ah, da will wer das Rennen am ersten Anstieg gewinnen! 

Ich würde ja vorschlagen, den letzten Berg im Rennen 10 Minuten bei 400 Watt zu fahren!  
Damit würdeste auf jeden Fall gewinnen!


----------



## Berrrnd (13. April 2015)

da bin ich mal auf das ergebnis gespannt.

bei dem höhenprofil ist das vorhaben m.m.n. nicht sehr angebracht.
http://www.kellerwald-bikemarathon.de/hp/index.php/formelles/streckenbeschreibung


mitfahren und bei km 28 voll durchziehen.


----------



## __Stefan__ (14. April 2015)

So ein MTB Rennen ist jetzt aber auch kein Straßenrennen oder Kriterium, wo es groß auf Taktik ankommt. Ist ja eher ein Einzelzeitfahren. Von daher wird jemand mit einer hohen W/kg Zahl wohl auch eher weiter vorne landen, wie jemand mit einem entsprechend niedrigen Wert.

Wie auch immer, viel Spaß! Bei mir geht es übernächstes WE in Kempten los.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lyse (14. April 2015)

Wobei es schon oft Sinn macht, sich im Windschatten zu verstecken.


----------



## Milan Racer (14. April 2015)

k_star schrieb:


> bei dem höhenprofil ist das vorhaben m.m.n. nicht sehr angebracht.
> http://www.kellerwald-bikemarathon.de/hp/index.php/formelles/streckenbeschreibung



War ja auch eher als Spaß gemeint. Nach dem zweiten langen Berg sollte man schon vorne dabei sein.
In den letzten Jahren war ich immer in einer kleinen Gruppe vorne dabei, musste aber jedes mal an den zwei kleinen Rampen vor dem Ziel einen bzw. zwei Fahrer ziehen lassen.


----------



## oflech (14. April 2015)

Kellerwald bin ich auch dabei, alledings in der Seniorenliga 
Wäre mal interessant wer alles aus dem Forum dabei ist?


----------



## Peter88 (14. April 2015)

@oflecht Ich persönlich würde es begrüßen wenn wir uns über sowas im Race und Festival Forum unterhalten 

Gruß
Peter


----------



## oflech (14. April 2015)

ok, hast ja recht.


----------



## Milan Racer (19. April 2015)

moxrox schrieb:


> Fährst du deutsche Meisterschaften oder bist du sogar international unterwegs, deine FTP spricht ja auch dafür ?



Mit meiner FTP hat es heute gerade so zum Seniorenpodium gereicht 
Da sind eben einige Jungs nochmal um einiges schneller unterwegs.
Die wissen wahrscheinlich nichtmal was FTP ist, schnell sind sie trotzdem!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (19. April 2015)

die top 10 waren doch relativ weit gefächert.
bin nur froh, dass der zielsprint so herum ausgegangen ist.
wobei ich aber mit beiden da vorne gerechnet habe. nr. 3 geht aber auch ab wie nichts gutes, vor allem im technischen gelände.

seih froh, dass der hinter dir nur noch im co-team fährt und sein trainingspensum reduziert hat.


----------



## __Stefan__ (20. April 2015)

He he, willkommen bei den Alten Säcken! Ich darf dieses Jahr Alte Säcke II fahren.

Stecke gerade am Flughafen fest, da kann ich mich auch mit was sinnvollem beschäftigen: vorgestern spontan einen FTP Test gemacht (der erste in 2015 mit MTB ... brauche unbedingt wieder Grip Shift!). Nicht ganz optimal, da am Ende einer 3 wöchigen Belastungsphase + kurzer Nächte wegen Tochter #3 in der Woche. Trotzdem wieder eine leichte Steigerung.

Ich fasse mal die Entwicklung zusammen. Zusätzlich noch mein grobes Programm seit November.






(lange Einheit = mindestens 3 h; immer mnd. eine lange Einheit pro Woche; Threshold Block hat mindestens eine lange SST Einheit und eine sehr lange Z2 Einheit pro Woche)


Im Nachhinein glaube ich nicht, dass der Abfall im Dezember so schlimm war. Der Test war sehr schlecht "gepace't". Ähnlich im Februar.


----------



## Flo1 (20. April 2015)

Hi zusammen,
ich weiß, das ist bestimmt schon einige Male gefragt worden aber ich probier es trotzdem nochmal:
Könnt Ihr mir gute und einfach zu verstehende Einsteigerlektüre zum Thema Watttraining empfehlen? Gerne erstmal kurze Sachen im Netz oder so.
ich habe bestimmt noch nicht alles gelesen 
Vielen Dank allen!
gruß Flo


----------



## __Stefan__ (20. April 2015)

a) Du brauchst zuerst ein gutes Verständnis von "strukturiertem Trainig": also lies Joe Friel's Training-Bibel zuerst

b) und dann die beiden Bücher (ich kenne nur die englischen Ausgaben):

http://www.amazon.de/Training-Racing-Power-Meter-Hunter/dp/1934030554
http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/1934030953

Die Informationen im Internet sind nur "Stückwerk". Halbes Verständnis der Materie ist hier falsches Verständnis.

Vielleicht mal das hier, wobei ich nicht weiß, was drin steht. Trainingpeaks hat aber generell viel Info, aber Ziel ist da halt immer, dass du deren Service in Anspruch nimmst. Von daher wirst Du meist nur angefixt.


----------



## Flo1 (20. April 2015)

Ah, ja okay 
Dann werde ich wohl nochmal investieren 
Sind die deutschen Ausgaben genauso gut? 

http://www.amazon.de/Wattmessung-Ra...F8&qid=1429520500&sr=1-1&keywords=wattmessung

http://www.amazon.de/Praxishandbuch...eywords=wattmessung+im+radsport+und+triathlon


----------



## __Stefan__ (20. April 2015)

vermutlich, ist ja keine hochtrabende Literatur die inhaltlich an der Übersetzung hängt


----------



## GUSTAV91 (20. April 2015)

@Milan Racer 
Du hast irgendwo weiter vorne im thread geschrieben, das du dein Training
nach Tss, Atl, Ctl planst. Bei welchen Tsb-Werten hast du vor a-Wettkämpfen
gute Erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## Milan Racer (20. April 2015)

TSB +15


----------



## Milan Racer (20. April 2015)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Ich fasse mal die Entwicklung zusammen. Zusätzlich noch mein grobes Programm seit November.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 379652



Top!
So hatte ich das eingangs des Threads gedacht 
Vielen Dank für den ganzen Input deinerseits


----------



## oflech (21. April 2015)

Milan Racer schrieb:


> TSB +15


Mich würde mal interessieren was du machst wenn die TSB negativ ist. Fährst du solange richtig locker oder gar nicht?
Bei mir ist sie eigentlich immer mehr oder weniger im Minus. Seit Sonntag (Kellerwald) war sie erst bei -47, heute bei -36. Gestern schon Rekom gefahren und heute wolle ich auch wieder locker fahren.
Bist übrigens eine richtig gute Zeit gefahren am Sonntag!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GUSTAV91 (21. April 2015)

Danke! Dann werde ich das demnächst mal so ausprobieren und berichten wie´s geklappt hat


----------



## Milan Racer (21. April 2015)

oflech schrieb:


> Mich würde mal interessieren was du machst wenn die TSB negativ ist. Fährst du solange richtig locker oder gar nicht?



TSB ist auch bei mir meistens negativ. Am Ende einer Ruhewoche leicht positiv und bei Rennen eben deutlich positiv. Ich gehe aber nicht so tief wie du mit -47. Das geht auch kaum. Der Spruch das die Form im Winter gemacht wird kommt nicht von irgendwo. Mit einem stabilen Aufbau ist die CTL schon früh recht hoch und man verträgt dann das Training deutlich besser.

Vor Wettkämpfen reduziere ich Umfang, behalte aber eine hohe Intensität bei. Eigentlich so wie es in der Fachliteratur auch beschrieben wird. Da ich sonst viel fahre habe ich in den zwei Wochen vor dem Kellerwald ca. 8h gefahren und TSB dann am Sonntag bei +17 gehabt.



oflech schrieb:


> Bist übrigens eine richtig gute Zeit gefahren am Sonntag!



danke, das aber auch immer noch andere schneller sind


----------



## GUSTAV91 (29. April 2015)

Bin am Sonntag ein Straßenrennen gefahren. Vorausgegangen war ein harter 4 Wochen-Block, wobei ich die letzte Woche komplett regeneriert habe. Bin dann mit einer Tsb von +10 in das Rennen gegangen (mein höchster Tsb-Wert überhaupt, seit ich mit pm fahre) und es lief super. Bestleistungen über 20 und 60min und ich hab mich die ganze Zeit sehr stark gefühlt
Nächste Woche hab ich mein erstes A-Rennen der Saison - werde versuchen auf +15 Tsb zu Tälern und mal gucken was geht.


----------



## oflech (30. April 2015)

Ich habe mir mal die TSB Werte der letzen Wettkämpfe angeschaut. -8,7 -15,5 (Hellental) -18,6 (Kellerwald 80Km) und -11,7 (letzen Sonntag in Bad Harzburg). Muß dazu sagen das ich erst seit diesem Jahr mit PM fahre und den TSB noch gar nicht so beachtet habe.
Habe ich nun einen großen Unterschied zwischen den Wettkämpfen mit den jeweiligen TSB Werten gemerkt? Kann ich gar nicht so richtig sagen. Vielleicht wäre es aber auch besser gelaufen mit positiven TSB.
Meine Leistungwerte konnte ich immer erreichen, am Anfang natürlich auch noch deutlich darüber. Konnte auch immer bis zum Ende sehr gut durchziehen, gerade auf den letzen Drittel der WK habe ich meistens noch andere Fahrer einholen können.
Cogar/Allen sagen gute Wettkampfergebnisse (zumindestens über 5min WK-Länge) von einer TSB -10 bis 10 voraus.
Ich werde diese Woche noch weiter Pause machen oder locker fahren bis ich mal einen positiven Wert habe. Das sollte dann Sonntag der Fall sein. Da werde ich dann den 20min Test machen. Mal sehen was dann raus kommt.


----------



## Milan Racer (3. Mai 2015)

Kleines Update meinerseits. Die 400 Watt wollen und können im CP20 Test nicht fallen. Habe neue CP Rekorde über 1min, 3min, 5min, 10min.
Jetzt arbeite ich schon länger nicht mehr an der FTP und habe da wie auch schon in den Jahren zuvor recht früh im Jahr irgendwie ein Plateau erreicht. CTL jetzt über 100. Würde gerne noch auf 110 rauf um dann einzelne Rennen mit stark positiven TSB bei immer noch 100CTL zu attackieren. Vielleicht kann ich ja noch zwei Kilo Gewicht verlieren und so die 5Watt/kg FTP knacken  Ich werde berichten.


----------



## Berrrnd (3. Mai 2015)

wie groß und schwer bist du denn jetzt?

wenn ich mir teilweise diese runtergehungerten bergflöhe angucke, dann bin ich lieber langsam.


----------



## Milan Racer (3. Mai 2015)

179cm mit 75kg


----------



## maddda (4. Mai 2015)

k_star schrieb:


> wie groß und schwer bist du denn jetzt?
> 
> wenn ich mir teilweise diese runtergehungerten bergflöhe angucke, dann bin ich lieber langsam.


Bei flacheren Rennen und Rennen wo die Berge net so lang sind und du eher sägezahnprofil hast sieht es dann auch wieder etwas anders aus. Bei nem Sturz sind so zahnstocherkörper auch nen bissl zerbrechlicher als wenn du etwas Muckis hast.
Besser aussehen tuts auch


----------



## maddda (4. Mai 2015)

Milan Racer schrieb:


> 179cm mit 75kg


Kfa?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Themar7 (4. Mai 2015)

Was die letzten Wochen Monate angeht kann ich auch ganz zufrieden sein!
Bis jetzt an 3 Rennen teilgenommen! Kyffhäuser, Bad Harzburg, und ein Kriterium Rennrad!

Beim Kyffhäuser lag die TSB bei +3,7...lief auch gefühlt nicht ganz so gut. Die NP über die 2:23 hat sich verbessert. 

Bad Harzburg lief schon besser, TSB bei +9,9...lief eigentlich gefühlt ganz gut. Habe mir die fünfte Runde geschenkt...war nicht so mein Wetter. Hatte auch ein kleines Zeitproblem! NP habe ich über 4h hier auch verbessert!

Das Kriterium war mal was außer der Reihe!... Ganz hinten gestartet, Kopfsteinplaster... 10 Mann überholt...dann scharfe Rechtskurve, enge Gasse Kopfsteinpflaster, nochmal >1000Watt reingelatscht...dann lang gezogene Rechtskurve...starker Wind von links vorne. Verdammte 10m fehlten mir zum Anschluß an die Spitzengruppe. Im Alleingang dann 6 Runden (50% Kopfsteinpflaster) absolviert. Die letzten sind dann auf der 5ten Runde noch an mich rangekommen. War echt heftig, Brems- schaltgriff ist auf der 4ten Runde schon locker gewesen durch das Gerüttel übers Pflaster...hat Spaß gemacht, wie Paris-Roubaix!

Desweiteren konnte ich auch meine NP(CP) auf langen Trainings immer wieder steigern!


----------



## Milan Racer (4. Mai 2015)

maddda schrieb:


> Kfa?



weiß nicht

Denke ganz bisschen geht da noch. Aber zu welchem Preis. Ich bin nie krank und das soll so bleiben.
Noch dazu fahre ich um die goldene Ananas. Wobei ich schon das ganze auch mal ausreizen möchte.
Aber lieber paar Watt mehr treten als abends an einer Möhre zu knappern


----------



## maddda (4. Mai 2015)

Sehe ich auch so. Lieber bissl mehr muckis. Ist schon extrem was da teilweise betrieben wird. Tyler Hamilton hatte zu Wettkampfzeiten knapp unter 4%....


----------



## lyse (5. Mai 2015)

Ja, als ehemaliger Radprofi "verdiente" er auch sein Geld damit. Wobei beim Sitzen auf einem Stuhl ihm der Hintern schmerzte, so runtergehungert war er.


----------



## __Stefan__ (5. Mai 2015)

jo, es hat schon ein evolutionäre Entwicklung hin zu einem gewissen somatischen Konstitutionstypen gegeben. Man betrachte mal folgendes Bild aktueller Straßenprofis in normaler Kleidung. Im Fernsehen schauen die ja auf dem Rad "ganz normal" aus, aber in normaler Kleidung ...

Die Gewichtsfrage muss ich mir nicht stellen. Typus Bahnsprinter/-verfolger. So viel kann ich mich gar nicht runterhungern. Ich schaue nur Protein an, schon wachsen meine Muskeln. Zudem gäbe es Probleme mit meiner Frau: 15 h Training pro Woche kein Problem. Hungerbrust schon. Irgendwie ist dieser Pectoralis Muskel wichtig. Schaut mal auf das Cover von solchen Schund-Schnulz-Romanen.







@Milan Racer : Du hast aber auch ein ziemliches Winterprogramm abgespult (so weit ich das von hier beurteilen kann). Da nochmal was draufzusetzen, dürfte schwierig werden.


----------



## Redrocky (5. Mai 2015)

Bis auf die 2 linken alles "Bergfahrer". Wobei ich nicht finde das die krankhaft aussehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __Stefan__ (6. Mai 2015)

na ja, sind ja hier auch in einem Bergfahrradforum. Abgesehen davon kann man bei potentiellen Gesamtsiegern nicht unbedingt von reinen Bergfahrern sprechen. Sind halt einfach schmäler, wie frühere Rennfahrergenerationen. Wird halt alles immer kompetitiver.

Wo habe ich geschrieben, dass die krankhaft aussehen?


----------



## Redrocky (6. Mai 2015)

Sorry, hab es so verstanden als wären sie viel zu dünn . 
mMn sind sie zwar schmal, aber alles noch im "Rahmen".


----------



## chilla13 (7. Mai 2015)

Mein Senf zum Gewicht: In "unserer" Klasse (ich lieg sommers bei knapp 4,6 w/kg +- ein bisschen ) ist die Gewichtsfrage nicht ganz so wichtig. Besser mehr essen und eine Progression im Training verzeichnen können. Eine fiese Diät kann natürlich gerade am Berg was bringen, aber ich beobachte bei mir, dass der Leistungsverlust durch das Defizit den Gewichtsvorteil nicht aufwiegt. Das sieht bei den Herren oben auf dem Bild natürlich anders aus. Da geht einfach durch Training allein nicht mehr viel; wenn man bereits über 6w/kg in die Straße brennt, wird die Luft dünn und man muss an anderen Stellschrauben drehen, um sich einen Wettbewerbsvorteil zu verschaffen (Gewicht und anderes ) 
Als ich noch im Berglauf aktiver war, habe ich mal ein Experiment gewagt und mich auf 58kg bei 175cm runtergehungert. Das Ergebnis war katastrophal. Anstatt die Berge hochzufetzen, habe ich massive gesundheitliche Probleme bekommen, sowohl physisch als auch psychosomatisch. Lezteres äußerte sich in unerklärlichem Seitensteichen, sobal ich auch nur 500m getrabt bin, ersteres durch ständige Infekte. Mittlerweile bin ich glücklich bei 68-70kg und fahre so auch meine besten Zeiten ein.


----------



## maddda (7. Mai 2015)

Ich lieg momentan auch bei Ca 4,5W/kg über 20 Minuten. Bin aber eher Marathon/24hexperte... Gemessen wurde bei ner Studie 7,5%kfa bei Ca 74-75kg. Weiter runter wollte ich damit auch net... Glaube auch dass ich da eher etwas Kraft verlieren würde


----------



## Leon96 (7. Mai 2015)

Heute wollt ich mal nen CP30 probieren...

Nach 20:38 Minuten bei 327 Watt abgebrochen.
Es ging eigentlich erst ganz gut los und ich hab mein Ziel von 330 Watt auf 30 Minuten bis Minute 11-12 auch für realistisch gehalten...

Allerdings hab ich schon nach 6-7 Minuten ziemliche Probleme mit der Atmung bekommen die immer heftiger geworden sind....
Fängt dieser Scheiß-Dreck mit dem Pollenflug wohl wieder an...

Ich kann nicht sagen, ob das aus physiologischer Sicht die Leistung beeinflusst hat oder ob es trotzdem eine Kopfsache gewesen ist...
Ich bin zwar nicht direkt nach Abbruch tot umgefallen, die Treppe in den ersten Stock war vorhin trotzdem die Hölle...

Auf jeden Fall 0 Entwicklung ersichtlich...

Was mich eigentlich am Meisten aufregt ist die Diskrepanz zwischen CP5 und FTP....

CP5-> 405 Watt
CP20-> 327 Watt  (Da hatt ich im Dezember in nem CP20 schonmal 323 Watt..... mit vorhergegangenem CP5-Test bei 370 Watt)
FTP-> 303 Watt....

Bei meinen Zielen brauch ich diesen  CP5-Wert nicht unbedingt.... Höhere FTP wäre hilfreicher


----------



## chilla13 (7. Mai 2015)

Leon96 schrieb:


> Heute wollt ich mal nen CP30 probieren...
> 
> Nach 20:38 Minuten bei 327 Watt abgebrochen.
> Es ging eigentlich erst ganz gut los und ich hab mein Ziel von 330 Watt auf 30 Minuten bis Minute 11-12 auch für realistisch gehalten...
> ...



Deine Unterschiede zwischen CP5, dem Universum und dem ganzen Rest sind in der Tat ziemlich hoch. Klar, jeder hat seine Stärken (ich bin im Vergleich auch ein Ausdauerloser; meine besten Leistungen ruf ich in einminütigem Bergaufgeballer ab), aber so große Differenzen hab ich selten gesehen. Vor allem nicht bei Leuten, die ja doch recht ambitioniert unterwegs sind. Du sitzt ja schon mehr auf dem Rad als ein Sonntagsfahrer.


----------



## manurie (7. Mai 2015)

Leon96 schrieb:


> Heute wollt ich mal nen CP30 probieren...


@Leon96
ich habe heute aufm Heimweg nen Nationalkader vor mir gehabt, wahrscheinlich auf ner Regenerationsfahrt, denn sonst wäre ich nicht drangeblieben, obwohl ich ja auch kein Hetzetempo gefahren bin 
http://majlen-mueller.de/joomla/index.php
Ich frage mich nur, wo die die Leistung hernehmen, die Beine waren ja wie Streichhölzer 

Meine Fahrt
https://www.strava.com/activities/299848018/overview


----------



## Milan Racer (7. Mai 2015)

chilla13 schrieb:


> Mein Senf zum Gewicht: In "unserer" Klasse (ich lieg sommers bei knapp 4,6 w/kg +- ein bisschen ) ist die Gewichtsfrage nicht ganz so wichtig.



Nicht wichtiger oder unwichtiger als bei den Pros. Es ist eine Stellschraube und an dieser kann man drehen. Natürlich gebe ich dir recht das hochqualitatives Training und eine Gewichtsreduktion sich schlecht kombinieren lassen.



maddda schrieb:


> Ich lieg momentan auch bei Ca 4,5W/kg über 20 Minuten. Bin aber eher Marathon/24hexperte... Gemessen wurde bei ner Studie 7,5%kfa bei Ca 74-75kg. Weiter runter wollte ich damit auch net... Glaube auch dass ich da eher etwas Kraft verlieren würde



Ich liege zwar bei 5,2W/kg über 20min aber an deine 7,5%kfa komme ich nicht dran. Das ist schon brutal austrainiert, top.


----------



## chilla13 (7. Mai 2015)

Milan Racer schrieb:


> Nicht wichtiger oder unwichtiger als bei den Pros. Es ist eine Stellschraube und an dieser kann man drehen. Natürlich gebe ich dir recht das hochqualitatives Training und eine Gewichtsreduktion sich schlecht kombinieren lassen.
> 
> 
> 
> Ich liege zwar bei 5,2W/kg über 20min aber an deine 7,5%kfa komme ich nicht dran. Das ist schon brutal austrainiert, top.



Das Argument ist folgendes: Mit ner FTP von 5w/kg hast du noch soviel Raum, dass du auch eine Verbesserung der vam eher über mehr/besseres Training erreichst, als durch eine Gewichtsreduktion. Als Profi kannst du irgendwann nicht mehr trainieren, Gewicht runter geht aber noch. (Immer vorausgesetzt, der Hobbyfahrer ist kein Fleischklops. Aber das setze ich einfach mal voraus). Insofern ist es für den Profi wichtiger, weil er keine andere Wahl hat. (Da müsste man natürlich auch nochmal differenzieren. Stickman Wiggins hat für seinen Toursieg sogar bewusst draufgepackt im Gegensatz zu 2011, nicht jeder kann/will ne GT gewinnen, etc).


----------



## Peter88 (7. Mai 2015)

Na das ist wie die Frage was zuerst da war das Huhn oder das Ei..

Wir sicher auch Sportler geben die schon das perfekte Bergfahrergewicht haben, es aber noch an Training fehlt die Tour zu gewinnen.
Was ich so gelesen habe trifft das auf Froome zu. Aber gebe dir schon teilweise recht. In der Regel ist es so wie du es sagst

Gruß
Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chilla13 (7. Mai 2015)

Peter88 schrieb:


> Na das ist wie die Frage was zuerst da war das Huhn oder das Ei..
> 
> Wir sicher auch Sportler geben die schon das perfekte Bergfahrergewicht haben, es aber noch an Training fehlt die Tour zu gewinnen.
> Was ich so gelesen habe trifft das auf Froome zu. Aber gebe dir schon teilweise recht. In der Regel ist es so wie du es sagst
> ...


Auf seinem Instagramaccount meckert Froome recht häufig über sein "Übergewicht" und schreibt, dass er noch ordentlich abspecken will  Ich denke einfach, wir sollten uns da nicht so verrückt machen. Man kann sich noch verbessern, ohne anorektisch zu werden


----------



## oflech (8. Mai 2015)

Volle Zustimmung!
Ich habe vom Frühjahr mit 73Kg sogar wieder ein Kilo draufgesattelt...
Mann kann aber nichts sehen, außer das die Beine dicker geworden sind 
Ich esse schon bewußt wenig Süßes, aber um jeden Preis abzunehmen wäre mir zu gefährlich.


----------



## rauschs (8. Mai 2015)

Habe vor einiger Zeit einen Artikel eines (erfolgreichen) Triathleten gelesen betr. Gewicht: Sicher nicht absolut vergleichbar mit einem reinen Zweiradfahrer. Fand die Erkenntnis noch interessant (Langdistanz in seinem Fall).

Chris McCormack
"When it comes to Ironman, lighter is not necessarily better."

http://triathlon.competitor.com/201...cormack-on-the-triathlete-weight-debate_74945


----------



## jaja (9. Mai 2015)

naja, dass triathleten das gewicht relativ egal sein kann, wundert eher wenig. die bewegen sich ja quasi permanent in der ebene. berge gibt es beim laufen und radfahren eher selten und beim schwimmen ohnehin nicht. wenn es doch mal anständig bergauf und bergab gehen sollte, dann sind das schon sehr spezielle veranstaltungen.


----------



## rauschs (9. Mai 2015)

Das stimmt natürlich. Wobei der ein oder andere Höhenmeter ist jeweils schon dabei: z.B. Kona, Hawaii, gut 1500 hm. Beim link oben, schreibt er ja die "Vorbereitung" zu diesem Rennen.

Noch gerade etwas Anderes: Habe vorgängig der Tour de Romandie ein Interview mit Froome gelesen: Da hat er auch gemeint, er sei noch 1-1,5 kg zu schwer. Wurde hier im thread ja auch schon geschrieben.

War am letzten Samstag beim Start zur Bergetappe in Fribourg vor Ort. Bin jetzt kein Gewichtsexperte, aber sie schienen mir schon dünn, auch wenn für die Tour wohl noch das ein oder andere kg fällt...
.


----------



## __Stefan__ (9. Mai 2015)

aber Kona hat 1500 hm auf 180 km Strecke. Also bergig ist das wirklich nicht. Auf Kona ist eher der Wind das brutale.

Triathlon ist ein wirklich anders. Einerseits wird eine gewisse Körperstatur für das Schwimmen gebraucht (Auftrieb, lange Arme). Man sehe sich mal Elite-Schwimmer an. Das sind ja richtige Viecher mit Kreuz.

Je nach Distanz ist das Radfahren ja ein reines Einzelzeitfahren. Selten bergig. Auch da geht es mit etwas mehr Körpermasse.

Nur beim Laufen (auf den relevanten Distanzen) gilt leichter ist besser. Schau mal die Spezialisten an:






Beim Radfahren ist es eben so, dass sich im Elitebereich Fahrer durchsetzten, die von Haus aus schlank sind, aber trotzdem noch genügend Wumms in den Beinen haben. Auch die Eigenschaft "problemlos" Gewicht zu verlieren, ist nun entscheidender, wie früher. Zudem ist Ernährung jetzt Bestandteil des Ganzjahresprogramms. Jan Ulrich Winterspeckrollen sind seltener.

In allen Sportarten gibt es im Elitebereich eine immer stärkere Selektion hin zu bestimmten Körpereigenschaften.


----------



## Themar7 (9. Mai 2015)

jaja schrieb:


> naja, dass triathleten das gewicht relativ egal sein kann, wundert eher wenig. die bewegen sich ja quasi permanent in der ebene. berge gibt es beim laufen und radfahren eher selten und beim schwimmen ohnehin nicht. wenn es doch mal anständig bergauf und bergab gehen sollte, dann sind das schon sehr spezielle veranstaltungen.



Der Inferno Triathlon wäre schon sehr spezielle Veranstaltung!
http://www.inferno.ch/de/Willkommen

Hier sind wieder die Leute mit hohen W/kg Dauerleistung im Vorteil!


----------



## Milan Racer (9. Mai 2015)

Ja ja, das ewige Gewichtsthema 

Damit das hier aber nicht zum Triathlonforum wird wollte ich mal fragen wie weit diejenigen die ihr Training über die CTL, ATL und TSB steuern mit dem TSB Wert ins minus gehen? Ich habe jetzt drei lange harte Wochen hinter mir und bin bis -30 TSB gegangen. Tiefer gehe ich nie. Wie schaut das bei euch?

Morgen ist Marathon EM in Singen. Ich setze auf die Jungs von Topeak-Ergon. Kristian ist in Riva übrigens 384Watt im Schnitt (ohne Null) 3:42h gefahren, Wahnsinn!


----------



## chilla13 (9. Mai 2015)

Da zieh ich in ab in Sachen average watts/pedaling time...





Bei Downhillrennen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (9. Mai 2015)

Milan Racer schrieb:


> Nicht wichtiger oder unwichtiger als bei den Pros. Es ist eine Stellschraube und an dieser kann man drehen. Natürlich gebe ich dir recht das hochqualitatives Training und eine Gewichtsreduktion sich schlecht kombinieren lassen.
> 
> 
> 
> Ich liege zwar bei 5,2W/kg über 20min aber an deine 7,5%kfa komme ich nicht dran. Das ist schon brutal austrainiert, top.


Der niederige KFA bei mir ist auch etwas Veranlagung....war noch nie der Typ der iwe großartig schnell iwo Fett angesetzt. FTP bekomme ich denke ich nicht ganz so hoch wie du. Konzentriere mich aber auch immer mehr auf die Ultradistanzen sprich 24h. Da spielen dann auch andere sachen ne Rolle...


----------



## Themar7 (9. Mai 2015)

Milan Racer schrieb:


> Ja ja, das ewige Gewichtsthema
> 
> Damit das hier aber nicht zum Triathlonforum wird wollte ich mal fragen wie weit diejenigen die ihr Training über die CTL, ATL und TSB steuern mit dem TSB Wert ins minus gehen? Ich habe jetzt drei lange harte Wochen hinter mir und bin bis -30 TSB gegangen. Tiefer gehe ich nie. Wie schaut das bei euch?
> 
> Morgen ist Marathon EM in Singen. Ich setze auf die Jungs von Topeak-Ergon. Kristian ist in Riva übrigens 384Watt im Schnitt (ohne Null) 3:42h gefahren, Wahnsinn!


Mein tiefster TSB lag mal bei -46. Sonst gehe ich im Schnitt bis -20 bis -25 TSB. Ich trainiere aber auch nur 8 - 12h pro Woche zur Zeit!
CTL liegt derzeit bei 61! Diese würde ich noch bis auf 90 steigern wollen bis August!

Du meinst Kristian Hynek. Der war ja 2012 schon EM Gewinner. Damals auf der Strecke vom Malevil Cup. Ist auch eine übelste Knüppelstrecke! Selbst habe ich schon 5mal auf der 100km Runde teilgenommen. Auf das Rennen freu ich mich schon.
http://paklisport.cz/index.php/propositionen


----------



## Berrrnd (9. Mai 2015)

das wird morgen richtig spannend!
einen richtigen favouriten gibt es ja nicht, wobei man kulhavy und sauser auf seiner abschiedstour sicher immer mit auf der rechnung haben sollte.
bei den damen bin ich auf neff gespannt, auch wenn die nicht gewinnen wird.

die daumen drücke ich aber unserem peter. 
letzte woche die wm quali mit platz 11 locker (hoffe doch, dass er nur auf sicherheit gefahren ist) mitgenommen, und morgen dann vollgas.
ich weis nur nicht wo ich ihn sehe top 30, 25, oder sogar 20? egal! hauptsache ohne defekte durchkommen, alles geben und im ziel vom rad fallen. mehr kann man nicht machen.

schon bei seinem ak sieg bei der salzkammergut trophy habe ich wie ein bekloppter vorm live timing gehangen und mitgefiebert.


peter, ich drücke dir für morgen alles was ich habe!


----------



## Leon96 (9. Mai 2015)

Schließe mich dem völlig an!


----------



## Berrrnd (10. Mai 2015)

was brennen die da für ein feuerwerk ab?!
http://my6.raceresult.com/28206/#1_FF3ED1


----------



## maddda (10. Mai 2015)

Alter!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (10. Mai 2015)

was hat der weber heute gefrühstückt?

und bei den damen der kampf der generationen.


----------



## maddda (10. Mai 2015)

Leider hat genau die falsche gewonnen...


----------



## __Stefan__ (10. Mai 2015)

Dann mal wieder zum Thema 

Ich verstehe ja, wenn einer Hemmungen hat, seine FTP hier zu posten. @Milan Racer, Du machst es uns auch schwer. Aber das PMC ist nun wirklich nicht so heikel. Also mal das meinige:





Zu beachten gilt: Dez - Feb/Mar sind viel lange Bergläufe dabei (2-4 h). TSS wurde da dann über die Pulswerte geschätzt.

Der heutige Wert ist CTL 94. Da ist Kaufbeuren - Langstrecke schon dabei.

Eine CTL von > 100 werde ich wohl nicht mehr erreichen. Das Traininig ist jetzt schon intensiver und in meinem Alter merke ich, dass ich nicht mehr so viel ertrage. Ist bitter, aber muss man akzeptieren. Zudem werde ich dieses Jahr keine > 6 h Rennen fahren. Das Training dafür würde die CTL nochmal hochtreiben.

Zudem ist jetzt der Schnee weg und ich muss gestehen, ich fahre lieber Berg rauf, geilen Trail runter als diszipliniert ein Trainingsprogramm abzuspulen. Aber für die Vorbereitung im Winter/Frühling war das alles schon sehr hilfreich, wenn man hier eh nichts anderes biketechnisch machen kann.

Um die Kurve da oben in Kontext zu setzen: ich bin ein "Top 20%" Fahrer auf der Langstrecke. In der AK mittlerweile immer unter den ersten 15 (älter werden auch Vorteile). Manchmal sogar nah am Podium, aber das hängt natürlich vom Rennen ab. Insgesamt bin ich ganz zufrieden mit 3 Kindern daheim (davon ein ganz frisches).


----------



## manurie (10. Mai 2015)

Ich fahre erst seit 02/2015 mit Powermeter bzw. seit 04/2015(der Rox10 zeigte ständig nicht verlässliche Werte an, deshalb seit April ein Garmin). Ich nutze eher die TSS als Trainingssteuerung, versuche immer unter 120 zu bleiben, was bei ner MTB-Tour mit Anderen selten gelingt. TSB sehe ich mir auch an. Aber im Prinzip fahre ich aus Lust und Laune und nutze die Werte des PM nur, um mich nicht zu überlasten, weil ich täglich fahren/trainieren möchte, also 5x/Woche Arbeitsweg, morgens mache ich dabei das Training(2xIntervalle/3xruhig), Samstag Ruhetag, Sonntag Spasstour meist mit Fully ohne PM.

Rennen oder CTF fahre ich keine und habs auch nicht vor, aber besser werden möchte ich natürlich auch


----------



## Themar7 (10. Mai 2015)

@__Stefan__ : Also ich bleibe mit meiner ATL wenns geht immer unter der CTL! Selten bin ich mal mit der ATL höher!


----------



## Milan Racer (11. Mai 2015)

Themar7 schrieb:


> @__Stefan__ : Also ich bleibe mit meiner ATL wenns geht immer unter der CTL! Selten bin ich mal mit der ATL höher!



? 

Ich glaube du bist irgendwie mit den Begrifflichkeiten durcheinander geraten.
ATL - Kurzzeit (7 Tage)
CTL - Langzeit (42Tage)


----------



## oflech (11. Mai 2015)

Ich habe den PMC zuerst gar nicht beachtet. Fahre aber auch erst seit Anfang diesen Jahres mit PM.
So langsam begreife ich aber die Mächtigkeit dieses Werkzeugs bezüglich der Trainingssteuerung. Gerade in Bezug auf das Tapering für einen bestimmten Wettkampf.

Die CTL (aktuell bei ca.70) zu steigern finde ich auch schwierig, allerdings bin ich mir auch nicht sicher ob ich am Anfang der Aufzeichnung mit GC wirklich bei Null anfangen sollte. Oder ob man da die geschätzen Werte vom Training eingeben sollte. Schließlich lief das Training ja schon von November an.

Wenn die TSB im Bereich -5 bis +5 liegt fühle ich mich ganz gut im Wettkampf. Deckt sich also mit der Ausage Cogar/Allen.
Im Training gehe ich auch so bis -30.
Meine FTP liegt bei 296W, in meiner AK (Sen2) liege ich damit gar nicht mal so schlecht.
Mit Ecxel kann man sich eine kleine Tabelle erstellen in der man die TSB Werte für die Planung einsetzen kann. Damit kann man dann seine Trainingseinheiten mit den TSS steuern.
Am 4.6. starte ich bei der Beskidy MTB Trophy, bis dahin möchte ich auf einen TSB von mindestens +10 kommen.
Vielleicht sogar noch höher, damit sie während der 4 Tage nicht so weit in den Keller geht. Was meint ihr?


----------



## __Stefan__ (11. Mai 2015)

oflech schrieb:


> Die CTL (aktuell bei ca.70) zu steigern finde ich auch schwierig, allerdings bin ich mir auch nicht sicher ob ich am Anfang der Aufzeichnung mit GC wirklich bei Null anfangen sollte. Oder ob man da die geschätzen Werte vom Training eingeben sollte. Schließlich lief das Training ja schon von November an



nach 42 Tagen pendelt sich die CTL eh ein, egal wie der Startwert ist.

Eine empfohlene Schätzung für den Startwert ist das:

Für die 6 Wochen bevor dein PMC startet berechne Deine durchschnittliche Trainingszeit/Tag. Dann multipliziere das mit 50.

Bsp.: 8 h Training pro Woche. 
--> 6 x 8 h = 32 h.
--> 32 h / 42 Tage = 0.76
--> 0.76 x 50 = 38 

Also CTL-0 = 38

Bist Du dann mit Deiner FTP immer so bei 30-40% Gesamtwertung? Langstrecke?


----------



## oflech (11. Mai 2015)

Da ich seit Januar aufzeichne passt das also.
Sen2 ist ja schon etwas ausgedünnt . Dieses Jahr waren meine Platzierungen bei regionalen Marathons auf der Mittelstrecke Platz 1, 5, 3 und ein Ausfall.
Aber wie gesagt nichts Internationales. Von daher wird die Beskidy auch eine Standortbestimmung.


----------



## __Stefan__ (11. Mai 2015)

Interessant. Das mit den FTP Werten und Rennergebnissen passt schon zusammen. Sehe das auch so bei den Kollegen.

Mit Sen2 meinst Du 50+ ? Ich bin 40 und je nach Veranstalter mal Sen1 oder Sen2.

Mit dem Jahr von 40 zu 41 habe ich auch auf einen Schlag einen massiven Leistungssprung gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oflech (11. Mai 2015)

Ja bin 51 und hier im Norddeutschen (Harz-Cup etc) oder Kellerwald immer bei den Sen2. Voriges Jahr aber auch bei den Sen1.


----------



## Themar7 (11. Mai 2015)

Milan Racer schrieb:


> ?
> 
> Ich glaube du bist irgendwie mit den Begrifflichkeiten durcheinander geraten.
> ATL - Kurzzeit (7 Tage)
> CTL - Langzeit (42Tage)



Liegt die ATL zu lange über der CTL führt das zu Übertraining. Und Übertraining führt letztlich zum Burn-Out.

Könnt ihr ja gerne selber im Buch "Wattmessung im Radsport und Triathlon" (Seite 184) nachlesen.


----------



## Leon96 (11. Mai 2015)

Wenn ich mit der ATL fast immer unter der CTL bleiben würde, dann müsste ich ja fast nur noch Ruhetage machen und könnte kaum mehr zwei Tage am Stück fahren.



Themar7 schrieb:


> Liegt die ATL zu lange über der CTL führt das zu Übertraining. Und Übertraining führt letztlich zum Burn-Out.


Klar, das leuchtet ein.
Daher ja zwischendurch auch Ruhewochen.
 Und bei allen die es richtig ambitioniert angehen am Ende der Saison auch nen Monat fast komplett ohne Training.



Themar7 schrieb:


> Mein tiefster TSB lag mal bei -46. Sonst gehe ich im Schnitt bis -20 bis -25 TSB. Ich trainiere aber auch nur 8 - 12h pro Woche zur Zeit!
> CTL liegt derzeit bei 61! Diese würde ich noch bis auf 90 steigern wollen bis August!





Themar7 schrieb:


> @__Stefan__ : Also ich bleibe mit meiner ATL wenns geht immer unter der CTL! Selten bin ich mal mit der ATL höher!


Okay, da musst du dich jetzt aber entscheiden 

@Anhang:
So schaut das dann übrigens aus, wenn man etwas planlos agiert


----------



## Themar7 (11. Mai 2015)

Hier mal meine Grafik von Feb bis Mai. Ich habe die CTL seit Februar bis heute gleichmäßig gesteigert.
Bis zum meinem Hauptrennen im August ist es ja noch ne Weile hin!


----------



## Themar7 (11. Mai 2015)

oflech schrieb:


> Am 4.6. starte ich bei der Beskidy MTB Trophy, bis dahin möchte ich auf einen TSB von mindestens +10 kommen.
> Vielleicht sogar noch höher, damit sie während der 4 Tage nicht so weit in den Keller geht. Was meint ihr?



Ja kann sein das TSB>10 für das Etappenrennen noch besser ist. In der Woche davor kannst eh nix mehr reißen. Da ist eher Ruhe und Carboloading angesagt!


----------



## __Stefan__ (11. Mai 2015)

Themar7 schrieb:


> Hier mal meine Grafik von Feb bis Mai. Ich habe die CTL seit Februar bis heute gleichmäßig gesteigert.
> Bis zum meinem Hauptrennen im August ist es ja noch ne Weile hin!



ähm, Deine ATL ist doch fast ständig über der CTL? Über 2 Monate? Deswegen ist ja auch deine TSB negativ.



			
				Themar7 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich bleibe mit meiner ATL wenns geht immer unter der CTL! Selten bin ich mal mit der ATL höher!



also nicht nach deinem PMC


----------



## Milan Racer (11. Mai 2015)

Danke, dann will ich auch mal.
Bis auf den großen CTL Abstieg im März durch eine Woche Krankheit bin ich sehr zufrieden.
Die letzten 3 Wochen mit je 20h und 924, 824 und 1005 TSS die Woche.
Plan ist die 110 CTL zu festigen und dann bei ca. 100 CTL und TSB >+15 in die Rennen zu gehen


----------



## oflech (12. Mai 2015)

Finde ich richtig gut das hier die Diagramme gepostet werden!
Da kann man eine Menge Rückschlüsse rausziehen. Leon bei dir fällt mir als erstes auf das sich die CTL (Langzeitbelastung) kaum gesteigert hat. Wahrscheinlich ist das auch der Grund warum du keine wirklichen Fortschritte machst in letzer Zeit.
Bei Milan, Themar und bei mir kann man schön sehen wie sich kontinuierlich steigert. Höhere CTL gleich bessere Verträglichkeit hoher Trainingbelastungen!
Milan, schön das du auch schreibst wieviel TSS du dir pro Woche gönnst. Davon bin ich aber meilenweit entfernt. Glaube auch das ich diese Belastungen gar nicht mehr vertragen könnte.
Zur TSB:
Habe gestern den dritten Tag in Folge eine härtere Einheit gefahren. Hatte eine TSB von -14,8. Also eigentlich keine gute Erholung, aber meine Beine waren extrem fit und frisch! Ich bin Anstiege auf dem großen Blatt hochgefahren wo ich sonst aufs kleine schalten musste!
Solche Tage wünsche ich mir für einen Wettkampf.
Aber irgendwie stellt das die Thematik mit der positiven/negativen TSB in Frage.


----------



## Leon96 (12. Mai 2015)

oflech schrieb:


> Zur TSB:
> Habe gestern den dritten Tag in Folge eine härtere Einheit gefahren. Hatte eine TSB von -14,8. Also eigentlich keine gute Erholung, aber meine Beine waren extrem fit und frisch! Ich bin Anstiege auf dem großen Blatt hochgefahren wo ich sonst aufs kleine schalten musste!
> Solche Tage wünsche ich mir für einen Wettkampf.
> Aber irgendwie stellt das die Thematik mit der positiven/negativen TSB in Frage.


Naja, in der TSB wird halt die Stress-Balance anhand dessen gezeigt, was du trainiert hast.

Da du ja schon einige Trainingsjahre in den Knochen hast (soweit ich weiß) kann es natürlich sein, dass du ne deutlich höhere CTL verträgst und daher eigentlich noch gar nicht wirklich erschöpft bist obwohl die TSB ne andere Sprache spricht.
Korrigier mich wenn ich falsch liege!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __Stefan__ (12. Mai 2015)

oflech schrieb:


> Aber irgendwie stellt das die Thematik mit der positiven/negativen TSB in Frage.



nur weil man eine negative TSB hat, heißt das ja nicht, dass man zwangsläufig fertig ist. Und -15 ist jetzt auch nicht so niedrig. Problematisch wird es doch nur, wenn man ständig drauflegt, sich nicht erholt, die TSB immer weiter in den Keller treibt, bis nichts mehr geht. TSB muss halt auch immer wieder raufkommen.


----------



## Milan Racer (12. Mai 2015)

oflech schrieb:


> Finde ich richtig gut das hier die Diagramme gepostet werden!
> Milan, schön das du auch schreibst wieviel TSS du dir pro Woche gönnst.



Gerne, zum Glück kommt es ja immer noch auf den Trainingsinhalt an!
Wobei die 1000TSS/Woche ich schon immer gerne mal knacken wollte


----------



## cocoon-XC (13. Mai 2015)

Es wird hier wahrscheinlich einige interessiere um die eigene Leistung einschätzen zu können.
Jaroslav hat seine Werte von vergangenem Wochenende veröffentlicht (Durchschnitt von circa 4.8W/kg)


----------



## Leon96 (13. Mai 2015)

Also nur ein Foto von den Durchschnittswerten sagt ja erstmal nicht viel aus.
Außer, dass es ohne Zweifel absolut beeindruckend ist.

Leider hat Lakata ja diesmal auf Strava keine Renndaten veröffentlicht....

Vom 12.Platzierten gibt es detaillierte Werte
http://www.strava.com/activities/302908594#7130921416

Oder vom Marathon in Riva in der Woche davor gibt es auch von Lakata detaillierten Imput
https://www.strava.com/activities/296884158

(Die Daten spricht Puls/Watt/TF sind nur einsehbar wenn man nen Account auf Strava hat)

@cocoon-XC
In Riva hatte Hynek glaube ich sogar 384 Watt als Schnitt (von der Zeit wo er getreten hat!!)


----------



## __Stefan__ (13. Mai 2015)

Das Bild hat mich schon beim ersten Sehen im anderen Thread frustriert. Seine "CP3-Stunden" ist die Region, wo meine CP20 ist. Zudem wird das wohl die Durchschnittsleistung sein, und nicht die normalisierte Durchschnittsleistung.

Was ich sehr interessant finde: die relativ hohe Durchschnittstrittfrequenz. Bei v = 29.0 km/h kann man nicht unbedingt von einem Straßenrennen ausgehen. Für ein MTB Rennen schon eine sehr hohe Trittfrequenz. Frage mich, ob er das von Haus aus macht, oder sich das antrainiert hat.


----------



## Milan Racer (13. Mai 2015)

Heute FTP Test gefahren. CP20 bei 385 Watt.
Ich gebe noch nicht auf 

Auch wenn Kulhavy solche Werte mehrere Stunden tritt.
Aber dann müsste ich mir auch nicht meine Speci Bikes selber kaufen sondern hätte eine eigene Lackierung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cocoon-XC (13. Mai 2015)

Das klappt diese Saison noch!

Wie sieht dein Trainingsplan aus? 

Momentan halte ich mich mehr oder weniger an diesen Plan. 

Dienstag: 2x([email protected]% + [email protected]100%) + 10min Pause
Mittwoch: [email protected]%
Donnerstag: [email protected]% + 5min Pause
Freitag: [email protected]%
Samstag: [email protected]% 

Sonntag: [email protected]%


----------



## Milan Racer (13. Mai 2015)

Ich habe keinen festen Plan. Ich plane meine Woche jeweils grob vor und schaue das ich meine Schwerpunkte zur Zeit VO2max Intervalle gut einbauen kann. Sonst die letzten 3 Wochen je 20h im Sattel. 1x die Woche lang. Sonst oft zwei Einheiten am Tag.
Ich trainiere aber alle Trainingsbereiche eben nur mehr oder weniger stark ausgeprägt. Setzt du bewusst "nur" auf VO2max und FTP Zeug?


----------



## cocoon-XC (13. Mai 2015)

Ich konzentriere mich mit meinem Training ab März (circa 8 wochen vor dem ersten Höhepunkt) auf die FTP und bearbeite diese mit oben beschriebenen Plan. Andere Bereiche trainiere ich dann nicht mehr bewusst. Nur noch bei langen Ausfahrten oder bei Ausfahrten mit Freunden halte ich mich in anderen Bereichen auf.


----------



## __Stefan__ (13. Mai 2015)

Milan Racer schrieb:


> je [_Woche_] 20h im Sattel. 1x die Woche lang.



da musste ich schmunzeln beim Lesen. Ist halt alles immer relativ


----------



## __Stefan__ (15. Mai 2015)

So, heute im strömenden Regen mit dem Rennrad rauf zum Walchensee. Es hatte sich schon letzten Sonntag beim Rennen in Kaufbeuren angedeutet, das Training im März/April schlägt nun durch. Da ist echt "mehr Wummms" in den Beinen: CP20 = 366 W. Eine gute Steigerung zum letzten Test vor 4 Wochen. Und wieder nicht in einer Ruhewoche, also da ginge wohl noch mehr. Habe die Woche recht intensiv trainiert. Bin mal gespannt auf den nächsten Test. Bin ja gerade erst im Threshold Block und habe erst jetzt meine ersten Rennen. Zudem kann man so einen Test einfach besser auf der Strasse fahren.

@Milan Racer : Du schreibst von Training 2x pro Tag. Wie schaut das bei dir aus? Ich fahre 1-2x pro Woche mit dem Pendler-Rennrad ins Büro. Morgens ~2.5h, abends 3-4h. Morgens mache ich SST, da ich einfach schneller ins Büro will. Abends dann strikt Zone 2. Familientechnisch geht keine längere Trainingsfahrt mehr (damit meine ich 5+ Stunden) und hoffe die mit dem 2x pro Tag etwas zu ersetzen. Zwecks Schnee hier geht das aber erst seit Ende März (morgens um 6:00 h macht es keinen Spaß mit dem Pendler-Rennrad auf verschneiten Nebenstraßen zu fahren).


----------



## Milan Racer (16. Mai 2015)

Ich fahre immer mit dem Rad zum jobben was meist 4x in der Woche ist. Dann fahre ich morgens hin 1h z.B. 4x4min VO2max oder 2x10min FTP etc. und abends zurück anaerobe Intervalle oder Sprints etc. An freien Tagen trainiere ich vormittags mein Programm und am Nachmittag wenn die Kumpels Feierabend haben gehts nochmal auf die Trails, da schaue ich dann weniger auf den Wattmesser. Am Wochenende dann meist eine erwähnte lange Ausdauerfahrt.

5h+ Touren kann man gut durch eine kürzere Tour ohne vollen Kohlenhydratspeicher ersetzen. Ich halte davon nix bzw. ich will ja schnell fahren und dazu muss mein Körper eben maximal effizient Kohlenhydrate verfeuern. Wenn jemand Langstrecke fährt sieht das natürlich anders aus.


----------



## Milan Racer (21. Mai 2015)

Neue FTP nach heutigem CP20 Test 4,965 Watt/kg 
Ich gebe es auf für diese Saison


----------



## Milan Racer (21. Mai 2015)

Zum Thema TSB. Letzte Woche Test mit TSB -6 und heute mit +15.
Ergebnis waren 7 Watt mehr. Wenn man mal jetzt von 2% Messgenauigkeit ausgeht bleibt da kein großer Unterschied.
Aber 7 Watt sind in dem Bereich nicht wenig. Aber genau das ist ein Problem der ganzen Messerei. In diesem Fall wären 7 Watt eben eine richtige Verbesserung auch wenn es nicht signifikant im Rahmen der Statistik ist. n=1


----------



## Jocki (21. Mai 2015)

Mal ne doofe Frage an die Experten: Mir fällt es subjektiv leichter 200 Watt mit einer 70er TF 1h bergauf zu treten als 200 Watt mit 100er TF in der Ebene bei entsprechend höherer Geschwindigkeit. Ersteres "trainiere" ich in unserer hügeligen Umgebung zwar öfters als "Zeitfahren" in der Ebene. Nichtsdestotrotz sollten doch 200 Watt, 200 Watt sein, oder?


----------



## lyse (21. Mai 2015)

@Milan Racer viel Erfolg beim Schinderhannes ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __Stefan__ (21. Mai 2015)

aber man kann natürlich auch nicht bei einer Woche Unterschied von "ceteris paribus" ausgehen. Zu den 2% technische Messungenauigkeit kommen ja noch "schlecht träumen", "Vollmond " o.ä. dazu


----------



## __Stefan__ (21. Mai 2015)

Jocki schrieb:


> Mal ne doofe Frage an die Experten: Mir fällt es subjektiv leichter 200 Watt mit einer 70er TF 1h bergauf zu treten als 200 Watt mit 100er TF in der Ebene bei entsprechend höherer Geschwindigkeit. Ersteres "trainiere" ich in unserer hügeligen Umgebung zwar öfters als "Zeitfahren" in der Ebene. Nichtsdestotrotz sollten doch 200 Watt, 200 Watt sein, oder?



na ja, auf der Rolle kommen mir x Watt auch schwerer vor, wie draußen. Obwohl x W == x W.

Allerdings muss du natürlich die nomalisierten Watt anschauen. Am Berg wirst du wohl 1 h konstant treten. Im hügeligen Gelände wirst du die x Watt bergab nicht immer voll erreichen. Ist die NP wirklich gleich?


----------



## oflech (22. Mai 2015)

Die meisten können bergauf leichter hohe Wattwerte treten. Ich bin der Meinung, effektiver ist es aber die Leistung auch in der Ebene zu bringen. Meine Intervalle fahre ich überwiegend mit dem Rennrad auf flacher Strecke und bilde mir ein, dadurch auch bei Marathons besser auf flachen Passagen "Druck" machen zu können.
Ich merke bei den Rennen immer wieder das ich auf flacher Strecke an andere Fahrer rankomme, die mich vorher am Anstieg abgehängt haben.
Oder wenn es bergab geht, da kann ich auch mit einer hohen TF noch Druck machen.


----------



## MTBing (22. Mai 2015)

Das mit der Trittfrequenz geht mir ähnlich; mir liegen hohe TF überhaupt nicht. Ich bin über diesen Artikel hier gestolpert und finde den Erklärungsansatz ganz interessant: http://www.trainingsworld.com/training/optimale-trittfrequenz-beim-radfahren-2641722.html


----------



## oflech (22. Mai 2015)

Der letze Abschnitt bez. Triathlon passt bei mir genau: Ich fahre meine Intervalle oder SST fast immer mit einer TF von 90-92. Ohne das ich darauf achte. 
Habe bis 2013 Triathlon gemacht.


----------



## Ronne1983 (22. Mai 2015)

Wenn wir einmal bei dem Thema TF sind...achten die "leistungsgesteuert Trainierenden" denn beim Training auch auf Vorgaben hinsichtlich TF oder spielt Sie bei Euch keine Rolle?


----------



## Jocki (22. Mai 2015)

Danke für die Antworten, dass erklärt einiges!


----------



## Peter88 (22. Mai 2015)

> Wenn wir einmal bei dem Thema TF sind...achten die "leistungsgesteuert Trainierenden" denn beim Training auch auf Vorgaben hinsichtlich TF oder spielt Sie bei Euch keine Rolle?



Nicht mehr oder weniger als bei Hf gesteuerten Training. Theoretisch sogar eher etwas weniger... ?

Ich für meinen teil achte nur darauf mit der Tf nicht unter einer mir selber gesteckten grenze zu kommen. Neige leider dazu zu dicke Gänge zu treten.


----------



## oflech (22. Mai 2015)

Ich achte nicht auf die TF, die stellt sich meistens automatisch ein.
Wenn es allerdings sehr steil wird, und dadurch die TF sehr stark absinkt muß ich leiden. Ganz schlimm letztes Jahr auf der letzten Etappe beim Zillertaler-Bike-Challenge. Wahrscheinlich fehlt mir da die max. Kraft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (22. Mai 2015)

Jocki schrieb:


> Mir fällt es subjektiv leichter 200 Watt mit einer 70er TF 1h bergauf zu treten als 200 Watt mit 100er TF in der Ebene bei entsprechend höherer Geschwindigkeit.
> Ersteres "trainiere" ich in unserer hügeligen Umgebung zwar öfters als "Zeitfahren" in der Ebene. Nichtsdestotrotz sollten doch 200 Watt, 200 Watt sein, oder?


meine einfache sichtweise: 
hohe trittfrequenz = höhere beanspruchung des herz-kreislaufsystems (deshalb vermutlich auch höhere Hf)
niedrige tritfrequenz = höhere beanspruchung der muskulatur.

je nachdem, welcher bereich besser trainiert ist, fällt dieses oder jenes leichter.


----------



## Leon96 (22. Mai 2015)

Ronne1983 schrieb:


> Wenn wir einmal bei dem Thema TF sind...achten die "leistungsgesteuert Trainierenden" denn beim Training auch auf Vorgaben hinsichtlich TF oder spielt Sie bei Euch keine Rolle?


In der Ebene versuch ich immer über 80 zu bleiben, ansonsten im Wald oder so schau ich da nicht drauf.
(Wenns um die Wurst geht fahr ich auch im Rennen am Berg lieber um die 80 und nicht niedriger wenn möglich)

Das obwohl ich eigentlich auch von einer viel zu niedrigen TF komme (ganz am Anfang auch auf Asphalt sogar unter 70)

Aber da ist sicher noch Optimierungspotential....
Im GA wirds ab 95 unrund und halt mal 60er TF mit hoher Leistung ist auch abartig...


----------



## Ronne1983 (22. Mai 2015)

Hm interresant zu lesen das die TF bei Euch eher eine untergeordnete Rolle spielt.
Also sind die in diverser Trainingsliteratur angepriesenen K3-Einheiten garnicht so wichtig?


----------



## Berrrnd (22. Mai 2015)

sicherlich spielt die tf bei bestimmten trainingsformen eine rolle, aber ich denke die antworten oben beziehen sich eher aufs allgemeine wie ga1, ga2, rennen usw.
k3 ist nun sehr speziell.


ich denke die sitzposition ist auch ein entscheidener faktor, ob jemandem eine hohe TF liegt oder nicht.
ist der oberkörper z.b. weit nach vorne gebeugt und man fährt eine große sattelüberhöhung, kann es zu einer großen belastung der innenreien kommen. man haut sich quasi die knie in den magen.
das wird natürlich unangenehm.


----------



## lyse (22. Mai 2015)

Aha. Also wenn man sich 60mal pro Minute in die "Innereien" haut ist das besser wie 100mal??? 
;-)

Was ich regelmäßig feststelle ist, dass mit fortschreitender Ermüdung die Tf z.B. von 100 auf 85 abfällt bzw. es schwer fällt eine hohe Tf zu halten- was bei Ga Einheiten sonst locker geht. Was mir persönlich Spaß macht und hoffentlich auch was bringt, sind L4 Einheiten mit einer Tf von 55-65.


----------



## Milan Racer (22. Mai 2015)

Ronne1983 schrieb:


> K3-Einheiten garnicht so wichtig?



K3 ist meiner Meinung nach ein Märchen und ich und meine gesamten Radkollegen fahren es nicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lyse (22. Mai 2015)

Ich war die Woche beim Bikefitting und es wurde gesagt "K3" Einheiten sind berechtigt.


----------



## __Stefan__ (22. Mai 2015)

Wie schreibt Hunter Allen so schön:



> Many people have long believed the myth that riding for hours in a big gear at a slow rpm will increase their muscular strength and consequently make them more powerful, but in reality this only makes you good at riding in a big gear at a slow rpm! Riding at 50 rpm for hours on end just doesn’t create enough muscular stress to strengthen the muscles.



http://www.hunterallenpowerblog.com/2015/02/tractor-pulls-and-bicycle-racing.html

oder Andy Coggan zu dem Thema (lasst euch von dem gelb nicht abschrecken)

http://www.aboc.com.au/tips-and-hints/why-we-dont-use-strength-endurance-anymore


Nun glaube ich auch nicht unbedingt, nur weil die beiden wohl DAS Leistungsmesserbuch geschrieben haben, dass sie unbedingt Recht haben müssen. Insbesondere Coggan scheint ein höcht unsympathischer Mensch zu sein, einfach mal eine Zeit lang das Wattage Forum verfolgen. Aber das Argument klingt schon logisch.

Bin selber wohl 15-20 Jahre regelmäßig im Winter K3 auf der Rolle gefahren. Hat irgendwie gut gepasst. Nun mit dem Leistungsmesser mache ich halt eher Sweet Spot Training (was natürlich ein ganz anderes Trainingsziel hat), was man genauso gut auf der Rolle machen kann. K3 ist komplett gestrichen und bisher habe ich es jetzt auch nicht gemerkt. K3 Training macht Dich halt gut in K3 Fahren. Nur wan braucht man das schon?


----------



## lyse (22. Mai 2015)

Mich hat die Aussage auch etwas verwundert, da K3 zur Zeit außer "Mode" gekommen ist. Obwohl dort viele Weltmeister beraten werden. 

Noch 2008 wurden Radsportprofis von deutschen Sportmedizinern mit Intervallen mit einer Tf von 40 gequält.


----------



## Leon96 (22. Mai 2015)

Also nur einfach mal in die Runde geworfen:

Alban Lakata baut zum Beispiel K3 immer noch mit ins Training ein.

Wenn er zum beispiel 3x20 Minuten Sweet Spot (bei 400 Watt) macht fährt er im mittleren Teil des Intervalls immer eine Zeit, so round about 5 Minuten, mal etwas mehr mal weniger, mit TF 50-55

Bei Schwellenintervallen z.T auch


----------



## __Stefan__ (22. Mai 2015)

...


----------



## GUSTAV91 (30. Mai 2015)

Da Anfang des Monats einige von euch ihre PMC-Charts gepostet haben, will ich nun auch mal mein Chart zeigen.
Ich plane mein Training klasisch nach der Friel-Methode auf das PMC bin ich erst in den letzten 2 Monaten richtig aufmerksam geworden und
behalte es seitdem im Auge.
Insgesamt bin ich mit meinem Formaufbau, seit ich mit PM trainiere sehr zufrieden -> man sieht sehr gut, welche Potentiale man noch hat und
an was man arbeiten kann/muss.


----------



## manurie (31. Mai 2015)

Was ich am PM(seit 02/2015) schätzen gelernt habe, ich kann die Trainingsbelastung genau steuern und regeneriere viel besser.
Auch mein Bildchen hinzu:


----------



## __Stefan__ (31. Mai 2015)

wie steuerst Du ? Gehst Du nach bestimmten CTL Werten pro Woche? Woher weißt Du, wann du zurücknehmen musst? Deine TSB ist die letzten Wochen ja immer recht konstant.


----------



## oflech (9. Juni 2015)

Mal ein Update zur CTL und Co.
Am Donnerstag bin ich mit einer TSB von 11,5 bei der Beskidy Trophy gestartet.
Vom Gefühl lief es soweit auch ganz gut, aber kein so "Oh-super Beine" Gefühl. Wollte mich am ersten Tag natürlich auch noch etwas zurückhalten.
Die TSB ging natürlich jeden Tag weiter zurück, am Sonntag startete ich dann mit einer TSB von -52!
Aber dieser Tag war der beste der 4 Tage! Und das obwohl ich Samstag richtig fertig war, und Sonntag morgens noch dachte ich komme nicht aus dem Bett.
Aber die Beine waren super, am letzten Berg konnte ich immer noch an der Schwelle fahren. An diesem Tag habe ich auch die beste Platzierung eingefahren.
Ist die TSB nun doch nicht so aussagekräftig?


----------



## Milan Racer (10. Juni 2015)

Der TSB Wert ist ja nur ein Faktor von vielen.
Deine Schilderung zeigt das andere Dinge wie z.B. Motivation (letzte Etappe) eine große, vielleicht auch stärkere Rolle spielen als der TSB Wert alleine. Die Konkurrenz baut ja ähnlich wenn nicht sogar stärker ab als du. Zumal du durch die Erfahrungen mit dem Powermeter vielleicht sogar etwas zurückhaltender die ersten Etappen angegangen bist.
War dein IF Wert der letzten Etappe wirklich auch höher als bei den Etappen zuvor? Oder nur gefühlt gute Beine?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oflech (10. Juni 2015)

Das mit dem IF ist ein guter Aspekt.
Er lag von Etappe 1-4 bei 0.753, 0.737, 0.729 und 0.694. Bei der letzten Etappe haben die Stages leider eine Stunde ausgesetzt. Da war auch noch ein Anstieg drin. Also müsste der IF noch höher sein.
Die erste Etappe bin ich tatsächlich sehr zurückhaltend angegangen und war auch sehr erstaunt wie schnell die meisten schon auf der ersten Etappe waren.


----------



## oflech (10. Juni 2015)

Zu den Aussetzern bei den Stages: anscheinend waren mal wieder die Batterien leer. Gestern gewechselt, alles wieder ok.


----------



## Milan Racer (10. Juni 2015)

Ich muss die Batterien beim Stages gefühlt jeden Monat zweimal wechseln. Habe zwar auch mehrere Wattmesser im Einsatz und deshalb vielleicht auch ein falsches Gefühl aber lange halten die nicht. Bin trotzdem sehr zufrieden mit den Teilen.

Bin zwischenzeitlich einige Marathons gefahren. NP je nach Streckenlänge zwischen 320 und 345 Watt (ohne "0"). Einmal aufs Podest und sonst nicht besser als ein fünfter Platz ist herausgekommen. Man denkt immer bei den Werten müsste es mal klappen aber die anderen schlafen ja auch nicht.

Fahre im Training zur Zeit gerne 30s Intervalle. Aktueller Bestwert 990Watt. Was haut ihr aufs Pedal über 30s? Bin dort recht stark aber nützen tut es mir im Wettkampf irgendwie nicht


----------



## __Stefan__ (10. Juni 2015)

30s trainiere ich nicht. Nur im Winter mal auf der Rolle

Grüsse aus dem "Trainingslager". Super spassig, da ich meine CTL hoch treiben will. Ende meiner Build Phase. Berge rauf ballern ohne Ende und Trails runter





Wenn nur der Wein nicht wäre ...


----------



## Themar7 (12. Juni 2015)

Milan Racer schrieb:


> Bin zwischenzeitlich einige Marathons gefahren. NP je nach Streckenlänge zwischen 320 und 345 Watt (ohne "0").



Und wie hoch war die NP mit Nullwerten?

Mein bester 30s Wert 767W 11,8W/kg war letztes Jahr im August gewesen! Heute bin ich mal 2min bzw 2:20 ausgefahren. Waren dann 450W für 2min. TSB heute im Plus bei +13,3. CTL liegt jetzt bei 65. Hatte vor ein paar Tagen eine CTL von 71.
Nächstes WE gehts zum Malevil Cup zu den Tschechen. Freu mich schon!

Grüße!


----------



## __Stefan__ (12. Juni 2015)

Wieviel Stunden pro Woche trainiert du so im Schnitt?


----------



## Milan Racer (12. Juni 2015)

Themar7 schrieb:


> Und wie hoch war die NP mit Nullwerten?



Weiß ich nicht.
Ich lasse mir den Durchschnitt und die NP ohne Nullwerte anzeigen.


----------



## Themar7 (12. Juni 2015)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Wieviel Stunden pro Woche trainiert du so im Schnitt?



So ca 8 - 10h pro Woche!


----------



## TTT (12. Juni 2015)

Hab die Diskussion hier erst neulich entdeckt und klinke mich gerne mal ein. Zur Ausgangsfrage: Verliere im Winter 10% oder sogar ein bischen mehr. Bin aber vom Typ jemand, der extrem schnell abbaut.

Zum Stages: Batterieverbrauch geht einigermaßen, gute Batterien vorrausgesetzt. Hab letztens nur Noname vom Baumarkt bekommen und die waren nach der ersten, bzw. nach der zweiten Ausfahrt wieder leer. Inzwischen hab ich wieder Panasonic drin und die halten bestimmt auch wieder ein halbes Jahr oder länger. Stages scheint einfach sehr anspruchsvoll an die Spannung zu sein und die ist bei einem Billiganbieter schnell weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mod31 (12. Juni 2015)

Themar7 schrieb:


> Nächstes WE gehts zum Malevil Cup zu den Tschechen. Freu mich schon!
> Grüße!



Da bin ich auch wieder, abermals auf der Langstrecke, Ziel: bei hoffentlich identischer Strecke unter 4:45h zu kommen!


----------



## TTT (12. Juni 2015)

Einige von Euch verwenden ja auch die Einteilung der Leistungen über verschiedene Dauern nach Coggan. Wenn ich mich da einordne, lande ich im Sprint- und Anaeroben Bereich im Übergang von Cat.4 zu Cat.5, bei der 20min Leistung im Übergang von Cat.4 zu Cat.3 und bei der 5min Leistung im Übergang von der Cat.3 zur Cat.2 !

Mal abgesehen davon, dass es schon einige Schwierigkeiten bereitet, solche Unterschiede zu erklären, würde mich interessieren: Wie geht Ihr mit solchen (oder kleineren) Sprüngen um? Denn zum einen sollten ja die Zoneneinteilungen fürs Training auf Basis der Schwellenleistung nicht mehr passen, zum anderen hebt mir ein Schwellentraining den VO2max Bereich mehr an, als den Schwellenbereich.

Irgendwie scheine ich bei der VO2max eine natürliche Begabung zu haben und Schwierigkeiten bei der für mich als Marathonfahrer wichtigeren Schwellenleistung.


----------



## Leon96 (12. Juni 2015)

Hunter/Coggan sagt ja, wer nicht 85% seiner CP5 als Schwellenleistung erreicht trainiert nicht genug.

Wie viele Jahre Trainingshistorie hast du hinter dir? Fehlen da vielleicht doch irgendwie noch ein kleines Stück die Lebenskilometer, trotz der Tatsache, dass du von den Leistungswerten schon mehr als gut da stehst?

Mir geht es genauso wie dir, im Verhältnis gute CP5 (405 "Watt) bei ziemlich mäßiger FTP (303 Watt)
Werte stand April. Was aktuelleres gibt es erst wenn wer die Gräser/Roggen um die Ecke gebracht hat...
Dabei habe ich bis zum CP5-Test über der Schwelle überhaupt eigentlich rein gar nicht trainiert.

Um die Leistung für die Intervalle zu berechnen gibt es auf Basis der FTP und der W' eine nette Spielerei die dir weiterhelfen könnte!
Dann bist du nicht direkt von den Prozentangaben von der FTP abhängig!
https://www.dropbox.com/s/hkngpm4dxvfx1ep/Mi67s neuer Intervallrechner - mit kleinen Ergänzungen.xlsx?dl=0
Oben rechts auf Download und dann viel Spaß! 
Habe das hier mal als Dropbox-Link eingefügt da man Exel-Dateien hier scheinbar nicht als Anhang verschicken kann!


----------



## Themar7 (13. Juni 2015)

mod31 schrieb:


> Da bin ich auch wieder, abermals auf der Langstrecke, Ziel: bei hoffentlich identischer Strecke unter 4:45h zu kommen!



Das ist sauschnell bei der Strecke! Hoffentlich wirds trocken bleiben!


----------



## mod31 (13. Juni 2015)

Themar7 schrieb:


> Das ist sauschnell bei der Strecke! Hoffentlich wirds trocken bleiben!


Danke! Letztes Jahr hatte ich 4:49h...nass muss es nicht unbedingt werden, ich als technik-hampelmann hab im letzten drittel so schon gut zu tun^^


----------



## TTT (13. Juni 2015)

Leon96 schrieb:


> Wie viele Jahre Trainingshistorie hast du hinter dir? Fehlen da vielleicht doch irgendwie noch ein kleines Stück die Lebenskilometer, trotz der Tatsache, dass du von den Leistungswerten schon mehr als gut da stehst?


Die letzten 5 Jahre bin ich immer so zwischen 5.000 bis 7.000km gefahren, die 25 Jahre davor im Schnitt vielleicht 3000km/Jahr. Ob sich der Effekt dadurch erklären läßt. Ich vermute eher mal, natürliche Veranlagung (gute VO2max) und Jahrzehnte langes Fahren wann immer es geht in diesem Bereich. Erst die letzten Jahre versuche ich, nicht ständig an der "Kotzgrenze" zu fahren. Systematisch oder in einem Verein hab ich früher nie trainiert, mir nur alle paar Tage/Wochen den Stecker gezogen. Jeder Weg zur Schule (4km), Sportverein(4km), Uni (20km) war ein Versuch die Bestzeit zu knacken 




Leon96 schrieb:


> Um die Leistung für die Intervalle zu berechnen gibt es auf Basis der FTP und der W' eine nette Spielerei die dir weiterhelfen könnte!
> Dann bist du nicht direkt von den Prozentangaben von der FTP abhängig!
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/hkngpm4dxvfx1ep/Mi67s neuer Intervallrechner - mit kleinen Ergänzungen.xlsx?dl=0
> Oben rechts auf Download und dann viel Spaß!
> Habe das hier mal als Dropbox-Link eingefügt da man Exel-Dateien hier scheinbar nicht als Anhang verschicken kann!


Wenn ich das richtig verstehe, sind das einfach flachere bzw. steilere Leistungskurven. Ich glaube aber das ich bei der VO2max einfach einen positiven Ausfall habe. Welches Zeitintervall repräsentiert denn die VO2max am besten. 5min oder 6min. Oder eher doch 8 bis 10min? Bei den "normalen" Prozentzahlen läge ich in meiner CP-Kurve bei 7:30 bis 19:00min! Entsprechend liefert mir die FTP Berechnung von GC eher auch zu niedrigere Werte, die Kurve nach Monod/Scherer realistischere Werte (Differenz aktuell 9W).

Mit W' habe ich mich noch nicht beschäftigt. Ist glaube ich auch eher für Kurzintervalle interessant?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oflech (15. Juni 2015)

Eine Woche nach der Beskidy mit absoluten TSB-Negativ-Rekord und 2 Rekom und zwei Grundlageneinheiten ist die TSB heute wieder bei 3,6! 
Ich fühle mich zwar noch nicht wieder topfit, aber es geht von Tag zu Tag besser. 
So langsam begreife ich warum eine hohe CTL so wichtig ist.


----------



## __Stefan__ (15. Juni 2015)

Hast Du in der Zeit mal Deine FTP angepasst? D.h. seit 15-März?


----------



## oflech (15. Juni 2015)

Ja, am 2 Mai nach dem FTP-Test.


----------



## Milan Racer (15. Juni 2015)

oflech schrieb:


> So langsam begreife ich warum eine hohe CTL so wichtig ist.



oh ja, von nix kommt nix 
Ich merke oft im Vergleich zu einigen Kumpels das ich nach einer harten Fahrt oder einen ganzen Wochenende viel früher wieder fit bin und dann Dienstag wieder frisch neue Reize setzen kann. Habe diese Saison meine CTL ca. 10 % zum Vorjahr steigern können.


----------



## __Stefan__ (15. Juni 2015)

in letzter Zeit auch mal gesehen, was CTL so bedeutet. Konnte jetzt in 2 Wochen Urlaub mit sehr intensiven 16 h / Woche meine CTL auf 115 drücken. Hatte Ende April-Mai ein ziemliches Plateau so knapp unter 100. Die CTL gab mir Rückmeldung, dass ich nochmal eine Schippe drauf legen muss. Hätte schon im Mai einen Zahn zulegen müssen, wollte das aber wegen der Rennen da nicht. 

Eine CTL um die 100 ist aber bei ~12-14h / Woche das Maximum was so möglich ist. Insbesondere bei 40+, wenn es mit der Regeneration etwas länger dauert. 

Ein Problem für mich ist die Durchführung von FTP Tests. Ich kann die hier nur vernünftig mit dem Rennrad am Kesselberg machen. Aber irgendwie findet sich selten ein günstiger Moment dafür. Ist aber eher so ein psychologisches Problem, wäre ja schlimm, wenn man den letzten Wert nicht mehr erreicht ...

Na jedenfalls ist es schon beeindruckend, wenn man so liest, dass Profis CTLs um die 150 fahren. Das kann man jetzt besser in Relation setzen.


----------



## oflech (15. Juni 2015)

Liege bei durchschnittlich 12h pro Woche bei einer CTL von 80. Eigentlich müsste ich jetzt also wieder mit härteren Einheiten beginnen. Ansonsten sinkt die CTL ja wieder.
Mein nächster Wettkampf ist in knapp  2 Wochen. Werde mal schauen wie es morgen geht.


----------



## TTT (15. Juni 2015)

Von solchen CTL kann ich nur träumen:






Gesundheitsbedingt habe ich letztes Jahr immer wieder ziemlich Federn lassen müssen. Seit Mitte Dezember läuft es eigentlich ganz gut. Jetzt hoffe ich die nächsten 2 Wochen die 80 zu knacken und dann 2 Wochen Taper für Albstadt.

Mich würde interessieren, wie sich Eure CTL´s im Jahresverlauf entwickeln. Wie weit fallen die im Winter runter?


----------



## oflech (17. Juni 2015)

Gestern bei einer TSB von 12 bin ich 2x20min Schwelle und anschließend 10x20s Sprints gefahren. Ging schon wieder richtig gut! 
Heute ist die TSB immer noch bei 4, CTL bei 80.
Ohne PM und GoldenCheetah hätte ich gestern niemals schon wieder so hart trainiert.


----------



## Leon96 (19. Juni 2015)

oflech schrieb:


> Leon bei dir fällt mir als erstes auf das sich die CTL (Langzeitbelastung) kaum gesteigert hat. Wahrscheinlich ist das auch der Grund warum du keine wirklichen Fortschritte machst in letzer Zeit.
> Bei Milan, Themar und bei mir kann man schön sehen wie sich kontinuierlich steigert. Höhere CTL gleich bessere Verträglichkeit hoher Trainingbelastungen!
> 
> Zur TSB:
> Habe gestern den dritten Tag in Folge eine härtere Einheit gefahren. Hatte eine TSB von -14,8. Also eigentlich keine gute Erholung, aber meine Beine waren extrem fit und frisch!


Ich werde es wohl einfach nicht mehr geschissen bekommen. 
CTL klebt bei mir hartnäckig zwischen 50-55 fest.
Andauernd immer nur schlechte Beine. 
Liegt vielleicht auch daran, dass ich zu blöd bin richtig zu trainieren. Also das wird wahrscheinlich der Hauptgrund sein.
Jeder Versuch die CTL zu steigern wird direkt mit dem Hammer bestraft. 
An Tagen wo die TSB mal bei -10 ist bekomm ich die Kurbel schon fast nicht mehr rum. 

Und dabei ist mein Trainingsumfang ja eigentlich geradezu lächerlich. 
Wenn man mal so schaut was alle anderen auch mit weniger Trainingshistorie für Umfänge abspulen kann ich immer nur mit dem Kopf schütteln. 

Also Entwicklung ist eigentlich nicht vorhanden. 
Jetzt Ende Mai war wieder 24-h-Rennen im 4er Team gewesen. Gemessen an meinen Teamkollegen war die Leistung für mich schon schwer in Ordnung. Fürs Team stand am Ende Platz 5/61
Wenn ich mit dem Vorjahr vergleiche und sämtliche Daten der Konkurrenz dazuziehe bin ich aber definitiv schlechter gewesen. 

Strava bietet ja dazu auch noch ganz gute Analysemöglichkeiten. Und laut dem bin ich aktuell so gut drauf wie im Herbst 2013. Und da bin ich gerade mal schlappe 4-5 Monate Mountainbike gefahren. 

Die Leute, um die ich letzten Sommer Kreise gefahren und welche zudem über den Winter keinen Meter trainiert haben, fahren gefühlt mittlerweile Kreise um mich.

Ich habe schon mehr als einmal gedacht dass ich die Kurbel einfach abbauen oder das Rad in die Ecke schmeißen sollte.

Spaß machts irgendwie generell schon seit längerem nicht mehr. Außer aufm Trail mit Kollegen und im Rennen...


----------



## GUSTAV91 (19. Juni 2015)

@Leon96 

Hört sich irgendwie danach an, als ob du in einer Art Übertrainingssyndrom steckst.
Das kann auch (laut Friel) eher psychischer Natur als körperlicher sein. Auf Stagnation 
folgt Frust, dann eher planloses " jetzt erst recht - Training", daraufhin dann wieder
Stagnation und noch größerer Frust.

Könnte es evtl so sein? Dann würde ich empfehlen erst mal ne Pause zu machen, sich mental zu erholen und
dann einfach locker wieder fahren, z.b schöne Trailtpuren ohne Zeitdruck ( wahrscheinlich besser ohne PM) um einfach wieder Freude am Biken zu finden.

Wenn du dich dann wieder wohl fühlst, würde ich langsam mit gezieltem Training einen Neuaufbau wagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan Racer (19. Juni 2015)

Leon96 schrieb:


> Spaß machts irgendwie generell schon seit längerem nicht mehr. Außer aufm Trail mit Kollegen und im Rennen...



Dann mach genau das. Trails fahren mit Kumpels, Rennen ohne Ambitionen und das Radfahren genießen.
Übertrainingssyndrom schließe ich bei deinen Umfängen einfach mal aus 
Wenn du willst können wir auch gerne mal PN hin und her schicken.
Eine sinninge Trainingsgestaltung ist ja kein Hexenwerk. Vielleicht lässt sich so das ein oder andere klären.

beste Grüße


----------



## __Stefan__ (19. Juni 2015)

Die typische Rennfahrer-Juni Depression. Entweder man hat seit Winter zu hart trainiert und ist jetzt ausgebrannt, oder man hat zu wenig gemacht bzw. falsch gemacht und "leidet" jetzt am fehlenden Fortschritt.

Bei einer CTL von 50 kann es definitiv nicht ersteres sein.

Hört sich eher nach fehlendem Fundament an.


----------



## TTT (19. Juni 2015)

Ich plane jetzt für Albstadt das erste mal mit einem 2-wöchigem Tapering. Irgendwie bekomme ich die Vorgabe von einem TSB von ca. 20 bei 10% Verlust der CTL aber nie hin. Was mache ich falsch?








Der Verlust der CTL ist immer größer als 10% (hier 13,4%) und die TSB liegt trotzdem unter 20 (hier 18,7). Würdet Ihr was anders machen und wenn nicht, eher auf die TSB oder den CTL-Verlust schauen?


----------



## Milan Racer (19. Juni 2015)

einfach mal mit den geplanten TSS Werten für die nächsten zwei Wochen rumspielen.
Ansonsten TSB im Vordergrund. CTL vorher natürlich möglichst hoch treiben 
Ich persönlich fahre deutlich besser wenn ich gut erholt bin trotz höherem CTL Verlust


----------



## __Stefan__ (19. Juni 2015)

Also wenn man mal die ganze Unsicher


TTT schrieb:


> Der Verlust der CTL ist immer größer als 10% (hier 13,4%) und die TSB liegt trotzdem unter 20 (hier 18,7).



Also wenn man mal die ganze Ungenauigkeit in dem Verfahren mitberücksichtigt, dann passt das doch. Also 10 und 13.4, sowie 20 und 18.7 sind doch "spot on".

Ich baue mathematische Modelle für biologische Systeme in meinem nicht-Radfahrer-Leben. Von solchen Übereinstimmungen träume ich nur.


----------



## Milan Racer (21. Juni 2015)




----------



## Milan Racer (21. Juni 2015)

puh, so sieht meine heutige Vormittagsbeschäftigung aus 
310Watt NP, reicht in Belgien nicht mal für die Top10


----------



## __Stefan__ (21. Juni 2015)

Zeitgleich heute in Franken. NP = 294 W. Knapp dran an den Top 10.


----------



## TTT (22. Juni 2015)

@Milan Racer
Die Werte sind für mich als Hobbylusche schon beeindruckend. Wenigstens kann ich mir das schönreden, weil ich inzwischen stabil unter 70kg liege. So habe ich mich seit Dezember von desaströsen 2,8W/kg auf 3,6W/kg gesteigert. Der Wert ist nicht toll aber die Steigerung ist ganz o.k., gemessen daran, dass ich die letzten Jahre aus gesundheitlichen Gründen höchstens mal kurz auf 3,5W/kg gekommen bin.

Was sind das für Einheiten mit unter oder um 10 TSS?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manurie (22. Juni 2015)

.. am Gewicht muss ich auch feilen  und bei der ftp ist auch noch Luft nach oben


----------



## Milan Racer (22. Juni 2015)

TTT schrieb:


> Was sind das für Einheiten mit unter oder um 10 TSS?



Weg zur Arbeit oder zurück


----------



## TTT (22. Juni 2015)

Mein Intervalltraining scheint zu wirken, 3x gleiche Wattzahl und der Puls ist nicht jedes Mal höher geworden. Vom Puls her würde ich eh mal schätzen, dass ich die FTP (zunächst mal vorsichtig) nach oben korrigieren kann:


----------



## Themar7 (22. Juni 2015)

Samstag war der Malevil Cup in Tschechien. Die 100km waren wie immer anstrengend vor allem bei dem Wetter. Schlamm und Geröllabfahrten ohne Ende. Bergauf öfters auch Schiebepassagen.
NP = 209 mit Nullwerten. Unter 6h geblieben und um 40min schneller als bei meiner letzten Teilnahme. Bin sehr zufrieden...hatte ja auch noch Schalt- und Sichtprobleme! Der IF lag am Ende bei 0,747!


----------



## TTT (22. Juni 2015)

Auf der gestauchten Ansicht etwas schwer zu erkennen, wirkt für mich aber als würdest Du etwas zum Überpacen neigen. Sowohl, was die Gesamtdistanz alsauch was die einzelnen Anstiege angeht. Kann das sein?


----------



## __Stefan__ (22. Juni 2015)

Finde ich nicht, so laufen Langstreckenrennen ab. Das sieht man bei allen drei Race-Dateien. Am Anfang wird Gas gegeben und hinten raus wir überlebt. Zumindest bei Rennen bis 6 h. Wenn man sich am Anfang zurück hält, dann kommt man am Schluss nie mehr ran.

Bei mir habe ich schon am ersten Anstieg den Anschluss zu den Top 10 verloren. Ich kann einfach keine 400 W länger den Berg raufdrücken. Bin dann nie mehr rangekommen. Konnte aber dann durch eine konstante Leistung meine Platzierung halten. Wäre ich in der Lage, am Anfang die ersten ein, zwei Anstiege volle Kanne raufzudrücken, dann wäre Top 10 drin gewesen. Die erste Stunde muss man einfach voll drücken können und das muss man danach auch verdauen können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Themar7 (22. Juni 2015)

Kann schon sein! Am Anfang ist eben immer schnell. Beine fühlten sich gut an.


----------



## __Stefan__ (22. Juni 2015)

TTT schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 398107 Vom Puls her würde ich eh mal schätzen, dass ich die FTP (zunächst mal vorsichtig) nach oben korrigieren kann:



Nein, bloß nicht nach Puls beurteilen. Mach einen vernünftigen 20 min Test. Puls sagt gar nichts aus.


----------



## Themar7 (22. Juni 2015)

Ich bin im letzten Startblock gestartet und hab die ersten 15min nur überholt. Das motiviert auch!


----------



## TTT (22. Juni 2015)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Nein, bloß nicht nach Puls beurteilen. Mach einen vernünftigen 20 min Test. Puls sagt gar nichts aus.


Test paßt mir jetzt nicht mehr rein. Puls, vor allem aber Gefühl, das sich über die letzten 3 Einheiten so bestätigt hat, sind für mich Anlaß die Schwellenleistung um 5W anzuheben, zumal die letzten 2 Wochen auch genau darauf abgeziehlt haben.


----------



## TTT (22. Juni 2015)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Finde ich nicht, so laufen Langstreckenrennen ab. Das sieht man bei allen drei Race-Dateien. Am Anfang wird Gas gegeben und hinten raus wir überlebt. Zumindest bei Rennen bis 6 h. Wenn man sich am Anfang zurück hält, dann kommt man am Schluss nie mehr ran.


Bei Euch "Profis" ist das so, davon bin ich auch überzeugt.

Im Feld spielt das beim Mountainbike keine große Rolle, es finden sich immer wieder Gruppen und jeder fährt seinen eigenen Rhythmus. Je weiter man vorne ist, umso eher sollte man auch das Tempo einer Gruppe mitgehen können. Im Mittelfeld sind die Fahrer viel zu inhomogen, die wenigsten sind technisch und konditionell gleich gut, die Gewichtsunterschiede immens und der Ehrgeiz sowieso. Zumindest kenn ich das so und fahre gut damit, nur mitzugehen, wenn das Terrain es gerade anbietet und ich dafür nicht viel investieren muß.

Als Hobbyfahrer bietet sich normal auch keine Gelegenheit, sich einzufahren, man steht im Startblock, um sich einigermaßen zu positionieren. Und wenn Du aus einem der hinteren Startblöcke startest und nur Mittelmaß bist, tust Du gut daran, nicht zu viel Energie am Anfang in die Überhol- und Abbremsmanöver zu stecken. Nach einer halben Stunde (wenn man warmgefahren ist und sich das Feld entzerrt) ist die Energie meist besser investiert. Ich laß mich aber gerne eines besseren belehren!


----------



## __Stefan__ (22. Juni 2015)

Glaub mir, als Vater von drei Kindern habe ich in den Jahren auch das Feld hinten kennenlernen dürfen. Das grundsätzliche Muster von solchen Rennen war nie anders. Dies ändert sich nur, wenn "Durchkommen" und nicht "möglichst schnell" das Ziel ist. Dann braucht es aber auch keinen Leistungsmesser im Training, sondern einfach nur mehr Zeit auf dem Rad'l.


----------



## TTT (22. Juni 2015)

Das nehm ich jetzt mal so hin und denke drüber nach!

Zumind. in Marchtal bin ich gefühlt gut gefahren und habe mich in der 1. und 2. Hälfte nur um 1W in der Durchschnittsleistung unterschieden. Die letzte halbe Stunde war ich voll am Limit und habe nur noch Hyperventiliert.

Andere Frage, was heißt bei Dir im Feld? Hinter den ersten 10%?


----------



## __Stefan__ (22. Juni 2015)

Hinten im Feld heißt schon hinter den ersten 50%. Ich würde mal behaupten, ab da kommen die "Genußradler", die die Sache gemütlicher angehen.


----------



## TTT (22. Juni 2015)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Hinten im Feld heißt schon hinter den ersten 50%. Ich würde mal behaupten, ab da kommen die "Genußradler", die die Sache gemütlicher angehen.


Von "hinten" im Feld habe ich nicht gesprochen. Zwischen den ersten 20% bis zu den ersten 40% bewege ich mich in den letzten Jahren. Unter die ersten 10% bin ich nur einmal gefahren und da war gefühlt alles ganz anders. Da hat sich das dann schon in die Richtung bewegt, dass man mal mitgehen muß um nicht den Anschluss an eine Gruppe zu verlieren und nicht in die nächste, weit entfernte zurück zu fallen.


----------



## oflech (23. Juni 2015)

Sehe das genauso wie Stefan, auch wenn ich in meiner AK50 natürlich nicht mehr im vorderen Feld mitfahren kann. 
Gebe aber auch immer am Anfang viel Gas um nicht im Pulk stecken zu bleiben. Besonderst wenn Trails oder andere Schwierigkeiten zu Beginn der Strecke warten ist das wichtig. 
Die die schneller sind können mich ja später wieder überholen...
Bei der Beskidy musste ich immer im dritten Startblock starten, das war schon ganz schön weit hinten. Deshalb habe ich auf den ersten Km immer versucht möglichst weit nach vorne zu kommen. Der Anfang der Strecke war meinstens auch auf Asphalt oder Schotter. Die Plätze die ich so gut gemacht habe, waren teilweise schon ganz schön heftig.
Hier mal die Diagramme der einzelen Tage. Leider hat der PM am ersten um am letzen Tag Aussetzer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan Racer (23. Juni 2015)

Ich versuche gerade bei den längeren Distanzen mich am Start zurück zu halten und das ganze Rennen über eher konstant zu fahren.
Zumindest in Belgien spielt Gruppenfahren keine Rolle. Wenn die Fahrer um mich herum technisch gescheit fahren könnten wären sie deutlich weiter vorne am Ende. Aber jetzt weis ich ja wen ich immer mühsam später überholen muss  wenn ihr alle los legt wie die Feuerwehr.


----------



## __Stefan__ (23. Juni 2015)

Deine ersten 30-45 min in Malmedy schauen jetzt aber auch nicht gerade nach Zurückhaltung aus.


----------



## TTT (23. Juni 2015)

Meine Rennstrategie begann schon zu wanken. Danke Milan Racer, es scheint also auch ein wenig Typsache zu sein und mein Vorgehen nicht grundsätzlich falsch.


----------



## __Stefan__ (23. Juni 2015)

na ja, als Lizenzfahrer darf er halt auch immer im ersten Startblock stehen. Das sind natürlich andere Vorraussetzungen, wie wenn du hinten irgendwo im Haufen gefangen bist. Gerade bei Rennen mit sehr großer Teilnehmerzahl.

Aber die Diskussion hatten wir ja schon hier .....


----------



## larres (23. Juni 2015)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> na ja, als Lizenzfahrer darf er halt auch immer im ersten Startblock stehen.


Also ich bin schon ein paar Rennen gefahren dieses Jahr, auch in Malmedy und stand trotz Meldung mit Lizenz bei keiner Veranstaltung im ersten Block. Werde deswegen kommendes Jahr auch auf eine Lizenz verzichten...


----------



## __Stefan__ (23. Juni 2015)

Vielleicht ist Belgien wie Italien. Da gibt es nur Lizenzfahrer bzw. viel mehr, wie bei uns. Ich kenne allerdings keine Rennen in Deutschland, wo es keinen Lizenzblock vorne gibt. Z.B. bei allen 5 Rennen, bei denen ich dieses Jahr gestartet bin, gab es vorne einen Block.

Italien ist so richtig bitter. Da stehst Du als nicht-Lizenzfahrer sprichwörtlich in der letzten Reihe. Da hat jeder eine Lizenz, unabhängig vom Können. 

Ich habe mal vor Jahren spaßeshalber eine statistische Auswertung von Rennen mit Zwischenzeiten gemacht. Die Platzierung bei der ersten Zwischenzeit ist ein gewaltiger Prediktor der finalen Platzierung. Das Modell war für das gesamte Feld sehr robust, also nicht nur vorne.


----------



## Milan Racer (23. Juni 2015)

Bei einem Marathon Rennen hatte ich auch noch nie was von meiner Lizenz. Irgendwie stehen da Leute mit unrasierten Beinen eine halbe Stunde vor Startschuss in der ersten Reihe. Und von vorne hinrollen wie es manche gerne machen ist nicht mein Ding. Also lieber warmfahren und dann durchwuseln. In Belgien stand ich jedoch recht weit vorne im zweiten Block.


----------



## __Stefan__ (23. Juni 2015)

dann musst du mehr Rennen im Süden fahren. Wirklich bei jedem Rennen dieses Jahr haben sie den Lizenzblock richtig kontrolliert. Kenne ich ehrlich gesagt aber auch nur so.

Mal eine andere Frage. Habe mir gestern die Ergebnisliste von Malmedy angesehen. Warum fahren da kaum Deutsche mit? Wenn ich da links oben leben würde, dann wären diese Rennen für mich ein Muß. Auf der Langstrecke sind nur zwei Deutsche gestartet. Traut ihr euch da oben nicht über die Grenze?


----------



## larres (23. Juni 2015)

War schon immer so. Verstehe ich ehrlich gesagt auch nicht. 

Die Rennen sind halt technisch viel anspruchsvoller... Mag anscheinend nicht jeder... Außerdem ist das Wetter häufig schlecht, bzw. die Verhältnisse meist schlammig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan Racer (23. Juni 2015)

Denke die meisten sind hoffungslos überfordert von der Strecke dort 
Kann es mir aber auch nicht richtig erklären.


----------



## mete (23. Juni 2015)

.


----------



## Milan Racer (23. Juni 2015)

ATL haste ja nach eine Woche aktuell. CTL kannste ganz grob so ansetzen. Nach einigen Wochen biste dann aktuell.


----------



## __Stefan__ (23. Juni 2015)

Der zweite Bullet-Punkt unter 

"*Some items to consider before interpretation:*"

auf

http://home.trainingpeaks.com/blog/article/what-is-the-performance-management-chart


----------



## mete (23. Juni 2015)

.


----------



## Milan Racer (23. Juni 2015)

war gerade mal eine Stunde im Regen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oflech (23. Juni 2015)

SST? Aber was sind das für Peaks?


----------



## Milan Racer (23. Juni 2015)

2x 15min FTP, SST wäre cool 
beim 2.mal alle 2min kurzer Antritt


----------



## oflech (23. Juni 2015)

Hätte ich dir aber zugetraut


----------



## oflech (23. Juni 2015)

Wobei, SweetSpot ist doch unterhalb der FTP...


----------



## Milan Racer (23. Juni 2015)

danke, vielleicht nächstes Jahr


----------



## TTT (23. Juni 2015)

FTP Intervalle mit Zwischensprints nennt man wie in der Trainingslehre?


----------



## oflech (23. Juni 2015)

Hier werden die Vorteile erklärt:
http://roadcycling.de/ratgeber/training-und-ernaehrung/6-tipps-sweetspot-training/6
Allerdings in der Variante SweetSpot Training.
Zusammengefasst kann man sagen das man damit die unterschiedlichen Arten der Muskelfasern anspricht.


----------



## TTT (23. Juni 2015)

oflech schrieb:


> Allerdings in der Variante SweetSpot Training.


...und mit den Belastungen im anaeroben Bereich. Was Milan Racer macht ist FTP und neuromuskulärer Bereich. Von daher bin ich immer noch auf eine Erklärung gespannt.


----------



## oflech (23. Juni 2015)

Im Grunde genommen ist es das gleiche, nur die Belastung ist höher und somit auch die Regenarationszeit. Das ist ja der Vorteil an den SST Intervallen.


----------



## Milan Racer (23. Juni 2015)

Ich baue sehr gerne kurze Sprints ins SST oder in FTP Intervalle ein.
Zum einen wird ab 4x20min SST es irgendwie eintönig im Kopf und auch die Muskeln brauchen ja mal Abwechslung.
Hauptgrund ist sicherlich das ich als Mountainbiker die schnellen Muskelfasern aktiv halten möchte.
Ob ich dann Antritte mit 150% der FTP oder eben mal über 200% reinhaue ist nicht so entscheidend.
SST sieht dann so aus:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __Stefan__ (24. Juni 2015)

So heute trotz Langstreckenrennen am Sonntag und kratzendem Hals einen FTP Test rauf zum Walchensee gefahren. Neuer Rennradrahmen musste ausprobiert werden.

Neues Jahreshoch! Das Training der letzten Wochen hat also sehr gut angeschlagen. Habe das schon am Sonntag beim Rennen gemerkt, dass da mehr Wummms in den Beinen ist.






Nach vollbrachter "Heldentat":





Und ich muss wieder mal sagen, so ein Test lässt sich nur vernünftig auf der Strasse fahren. Ich habe hier zwar wirklich viele Forstwege rauf, aber keiner ist eben so gleichmäßig, wie eine Straße. Zudem ist die Ritzelabstufung am MTB gröber, dass macht ein flüssiges Pacing noch schwerer. Und ein gutes Pacing ist so entscheidend für einen guten Test.


----------



## oflech (24. Juni 2015)

ich fahre die Tests auch immer mit dem Rennrad. aber flach weil es hier nicht so lange Steigungen gibt.


----------



## Leon96 (24. Juni 2015)

Was ich mich immer frage, wie viel watt verliert man durch den Kopf in der Ebene im Vergleich zum Berg?

@__Stefan__ 

Wie viel Watt stehen denn jetzt?


----------



## __Stefan__ (24. Juni 2015)

Mit dem Rennrad reicht es bei mir auch nicht für 20 min. Ich muss schon in der Ebene anfangen, was mit dem Verkehr durch eine Ortschaft etwas blöd ist.

Heute war ich aber so schnell, dass ich schon bei Minute 17 oben am Sattel war. Bin dann umgedreht und mit voll angezogenen Bremsen aber vollem Tritt wieder ein Stück runter, um dann wieder rauf zu brechen.

Ich glaube gar nicht mal, dass es in der Ebene (so fern sie wirklich flach ist), schwieriger ist. Was ich einfach sehr schwierig finde, sind Unregelmäßigkeiten. Ob am Berg oder in der Eben. Die bringen einem aus dem Rythmus..

Zum absoluten Wert, fragt man eine Dame nach dem Gewicht?


----------



## Leon96 (24. Juni 2015)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Zum absoluten Wert, fragt man eine Dame nach dem Gewicht?


Natürlich!


----------



## Themar7 (24. Juni 2015)

Kommt eben auf die Dame an!


----------



## TTT (24. Juni 2015)

Ich mache den Test, wie auch die langen Intervalle auch lieber auf der Straße. Nur nehm ich dazu inzwischen das MTB, erstens, weil es der Untersatz ist, für den ich trainiere und zweitens, weil ich für den Anstieg einfach ein bischen länger brauche (Gewicht und Rollwiderstand). Die gröberen Übersätzungssprünge spiegeln dann ja auch die Realität im Rennen besser ab und ich teste über ein etwas weiteres Trittfrequenzspektrum.


----------



## oflech (25. Juni 2015)

Mit dem Mounti auf der Straße finde ich blöd...
Habe die Sitzpostionen aber auch so eingestellt das nur wenig Unterschied zwischen MTB und RR ist. Von daher fällt mir die Umstellung nicht so schwer.
Ein Problem mit dem Erbringen der Leistung habe ich auch nicht. Auch wenn die Straße nicht ganz flach ist. An den Anstiegen eben leicht das Tempo verringern, und bergab gefühlt noch mehr Druck machen. Das hilft einem auch bei den Marathons, jedenfalls kann ich dort auf ebenen Forstwegen immer ordentlich Druck machen und überholen.
Fahre auch die intensiven L5 Einheiten oft flach auf der Straße, klar am Berg geht's schon etwas einfacher. 
Aber ich bilde mir ein, der Trainingseffekt ist so höher.
Einen Test würde ich auch gerne wieder machen, habe aber an den beiden kommenden Wochenenden noch Wettkämpfe, wäre also nicht so gut.


----------



## Milan Racer (25. Juni 2015)

Ich fahre eigentlich alle Einheiten am Berg. Tests meist mit dem MTB auf der Straße.
Im Rennen fahre ich bewusst im Flachen mit deutlich weniger Watt als am Berg.
Gutes Pacing äußert sich ja nicht darin konstant die selben Wattwerte zu treten sondern schnellst möglich von A nach B zu kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lyse (25. Juni 2015)

Planst du dein Pacing vorab? Oder bleibst du eher in einer Gruppe wenn es flach wird?

Habt ihr eigentlich mal versucht eure CP über die Leistungsverteilung nach einem harten, nicht allzu langem Rennen zu ermitteln?


----------



## Milan Racer (25. Juni 2015)

Ich fahre keine Rennen wo es Forstweggebolze gibt und Windschattenfahren eine große Rolle spielt.
In Malmedy letzes Wochenende habe ich bewusst Gruppen ziehen lassen. In den Trails oder am Berg war ich wieder dran.
Ich weiß was ich über 5h treten kann. Da macht es meiner Meinung nach wenig Sinn wenn da Gruppen mit 400Watt in den Berg reinfahren.
Habe regelmäßig gegen mitte sie eingeholt und war oben dann alleine vor. Im Flachen sind sie dann wieder ran gekommen usw.



lyse schrieb:


> Habt ihr eigentlich mal versucht eure CP über die Leistungsverteilung nach einem harten, nicht allzu langem Rennen zu ermitteln?



nein


----------



## oflech (25. Juni 2015)

Sehe das nicht so pragmatisch. Fahre beides gerne, sowohl Forstwege wie auch Trails. 
Letzes Jahr bei der Transzollernalp kam es mir zeitweise vor wie bei einem Straßenrennen. Windschattenfahren mit Kreiseln auf Forstwegen 
Aber schon interessant die unterschiedlichen Strategien. Ich versuche generell immer gleichmäßig an der Schwelle zu fahren, am Berg wie auch auf der Ebene. Wenn ich allerdings eine gute Gruppe habe, versuche ich dran zu bleiben.


----------



## mete (25. Juni 2015)

.


----------



## Leon96 (25. Juni 2015)

10% sind krass.
Das sind dann nicht nur die Muskelgruppen sondern definitiv auch der Kopf. Wenn ich mir gerade vorstelle im CP20 am Berg dann über 360 Watt zu treten... no chance. Vielleicht über 8-9 Minuten...
5-10 Watt können das ja vielleicht sein aber 10%?


@oflech 
Ich würde das nochmal überdenken. 
In Hellental bist du zum Beispiel die Schotterabfahrt Richtung Start/Ziel schneller gefahren als die Spitzengruppe, welche am Rennende ja mehr als eine halbe Stunde schneller war.

250 Watt bei knapp 3% Gefälle waren das in der zweiten Runde. Also oberes L3/SST denke ich. Habe ich gerade nochmal nachgeschaut weil ich das noch in Erinnerung hatte.

Das ist einfach ein Stück weit rausgeschmossene Energie. 
Wenn du gerade allein unterwegs bist ist das für die Zeit unterm Strich etwas unefffektiv. Was du da an Zeit verlierst wenn du 100 Watt rausnimmst holst du anderswo  ziemlich sicher doppelt wieder rein.


----------



## oflech (25. Juni 2015)

Leon, was du aber auch alles herausfindest... 
Das mit dem gleichmäßigen Treten habe ich mir bei Triathlon angewöhnt.
Aber ich bin immer offen für was Neues. Vielleicht probiere ich beim nächsten Marathon in Sülzhayn das mal aus, also auf der Ebene sich ein wenig zu erholen und dafür am Berg mehr zu drücken.
Mete, deine Aussage kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Ich fahre mit PM, also ist es egal ob ich mit den Armen ziehe. Oder ob die Rumpfmuskelatur aktiv ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (25. Juni 2015)

.


----------



## Milan Racer (25. Juni 2015)

oflech schrieb:


> Das mit dem gleichmäßigen Treten habe ich mir bei Triathlon angewöhnt.



Und dort sind die Strecken meistens flach.
Es ist in vielen Studien belegt das es schneller ist im flachen oder bergab etwas rauszunehmen und am Berg etwas stärker zu fahren.
Der Luftwiderstand ist nunmal ein großer Gegner und steigt exponenziell mit steigender Geschwindigkeit an.
Als Triathlet macht man sich ja auch Gedanken bei Wendepunktstrecken mit Rücken- und dann Gegenwind


----------



## lyse (25. Juni 2015)

Aber pauschalisieren kann man das nicht, oder? Die leichten Bergflöhe lasse ich im flachen Gelände gerne hinter mir. Ist es nicht sinnvoll, eine Stärke auch einzusetzen?


----------



## Leon96 (25. Juni 2015)

Was bei zeitfahren/triathlon dann noch dazu kommt ist, dass man schneller ist wenn man bei Rückenwind mehr watt tritt als bei gegenwind.  Ziemlich komplizierte Sache 

@lyse 
Naja, du lässt sie hinter dir obwohl du wahrscheinlich gleich viel investierst.
Als Stärke einsetzen macht meiner Meinung nach nur Sinn wenn du ne Attacke planst oder du dir zu Rennbeginn möglicherweise eine bessere Position im Feld erarbeiten kannst.


----------



## lyse (25. Juni 2015)

Wäre es also besser im flachen keinen Vorsprung rauszufahren und am Berg abgehängt zu werden? 

Schon sehr theoretisch. Man weiß ja meistens nicht, wie die anderen drauf sind. Aber ein Versuch allemal Wert! Werde ich ausprobieren ;-)


----------



## __Stefan__ (25. Juni 2015)

Mal ein anderes Thema: Tapering/Peaking (für mich jetzt schon zu spät, da es in einer Woche um die Wurst geht, aber egal ....)

Man liest immer wieder: Volumen runter, Intensität gleich oder rauf. Friel aber z.B. sagt auch Volumen runter und mehr "race specific workouts". Jeden dritten Tag so eine Einheit. Und da komme ich schon zum Dilemma: wie ist das dann bei uns Langstrecklern? Race specific wäre viel an der Schwelle. SST oder sogar 95-105% FTP. Aber wieviel? Race specific wäre aber auch eine 3-4 Stunden Einheit mit hauptsächlich SST und Schwelle.

Andererseits liest man aber auch wieder, je länger das A-Race, desto unwichtiger ist Tapering ...

Habt ihr Gedanken dazu?


----------



## Themar7 (25. Juni 2015)

Wer von euch das Praxishandbuch Wattmessung kann mal nachlesen Seite 103 über die 50-40-30-20-10-Regel.
Je nach Zielgeschwindigkeit kann ich aktuell einordnen wo ich wann an auf welchen Streckenabschnitt mehr Watt investiere oder eher die Beine hängen lasse.
Ich habe das eigentlich schon immer unbewusst gemacht auch früher noch ohne Powermeter. Mehr Intensität bei Gegenwind oder bergauf, locker bergab oder bei Rückenwind. Je nachdem ob ich einen 30er Schnitt oder nur 28er sein sollte. 
Beim Rennen (MTB Mara mit viel hm) fahre ich bergauf immer unterhalb oder an der FTP, kurze Anstiege auch deutlich drüber. In der Ebene L2-L3, bergab dann L1 oder 0Watt). Wenn es um Windschatten geht und Anschluss an die Gruppe dann auch mal sprinten ab 500Watt.
Jürgen Pansy hat da auch nen guten Artikel auf über Ötzi Pacing!


----------



## Themar7 (25. Juni 2015)

@__Stefan__ 
Die Woche vorm Malevil bin ich Dienstag 1,5h mit hoher NP also 20x kurze Sprints + paar min FTP! Dann Mittwoch bis Freitag gar kein Training. Habe drauf geachtet das ich mit TSB +15 ins Rennen gehe! Ernährung vorher viel KH!

Grüße!


----------



## mete (25. Juni 2015)

.


----------



## lyse (26. Juni 2015)

@Themar7


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan Racer (26. Juni 2015)

exponentiell kann doch auch quatratisch sein


----------



## Milan Racer (26. Juni 2015)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Mal ein anderes Thema: Tapering/Peaking
> Race specific wäre viel an der Schwelle. SST oder sogar 95-105% FTP. Aber wieviel?
> Habt ihr Gedanken dazu?



genau das ist die Frage. Über die TSB kann man sich recht leicht die passende Frische zum Rennstart im vorraus planen. Nur den Inhalt der einzelnen Trainings in der Woche oder zwei vor dem Hauptwettkampf wird einen nicht abgenommen. Denke das muss man selbst heraus finden was einem da gut tut. Man kann natürlich schauen was so die Profis machen und dies dann kopieren. Eine Wissenschaftliche Datenlage wird es dazu kaum geben. Ich bin jetzt viele Wochenenden Rennen gefahren und habe dazwischen dann Mittwoch eine harte Einheit gefahren z.B. 4x20 SST oder 4x10 FTP. Oder einfach eine harte Tour mit Kumpels im Renntempo etwas kürzer als im Wettkampf. Wenn die Kumpels schlapp gemacht haben dann bin ich eben noch 2x den Hausberg hoch geheizt am Ende  Ich halte die Intensität gleich hoch und verringere den Umfang entsprechend.


----------



## mete (26. Juni 2015)

.


----------



## TTT (26. Juni 2015)

Die Renneinteilung mache ich wie Themar. Allerdings bin ich froh, dass Andere versuchen konstant durchzufahren. Bietet mir im Windschatten die Möglichkeit den Schnitt hochzuschrauben ohne mehr investieren zu müssen. Speziell auf Gegenwindpassagen sehr hilfreich!
Von daher will ich hier keine Überzeugungsarbeit leisten, es sich anders einzuteilen.

Taperphase bietet GoldenCheetah ja nur einen Teilaspekt dessen, was zu tun ist. Sonst wäre es ja am einfachsten einfach das Trainingspensum möglichst lange hochzuhalten und die letzten 4 oder 5 Tage nichts zu tun. Sinnvoll ist es aber für einen A-Wettkampf von der Basis eines 2-wöchigen Taperns ausgehend sein eigenes Optimum zu finden (und die Abhängigkeiten Wettkampflänge, Trainingsumfang, Geschlecht, Körperbautyp, psychische Belastung, Alter,...einfließen zu lassen). Ich mach das jetzt das erste mal und halte mich deswegen mit Empfehlungen lieber zurück. Wenn aber von Rennspezifischer Belastung die Rede ist, so ist meines Erachtens die Intensität und nicht die Länge oder die Gesamttrainingsbelastung gemeint. D.h. ich fahr einfach nur ne Stunde aber die mit Intensitäten, die meinem Plan für das Rennen entsprechen.


----------



## TTT (26. Juni 2015)

mete schrieb:


> Nein, exponentiell ist exponentiell (Bsp. y=e^x). Was Du meinst ist potentiell und die Potenz ist in dem Falle 2, also y=x^2. Wenn der Windwiderstand exponentiell mit der Geschwindigkeit steigen würde, dann wäre Aerodynamik wahrscheinlich schon bei 15km/h ein brandheißes Thema, denn Exponentialfunktionen steigen wesentlich schneller an, als Potenzfunktionen .


Dann zitiere ich mal Wikipedia:


> In der Mathematik bezeichnet man als *Exponentialfunktion* eine Funktion der Form
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mete (26. Juni 2015)

.


----------



## TTT (26. Juni 2015)

mete schrieb:


> Ist doch genau das, was ich geschreiben habe .


Nö! Da steht: Die "natürliche Exponentialfunktion" ist eine spezielle Form der Exponentialfunktion


----------



## mete (26. Juni 2015)

.


----------



## TTT (26. Juni 2015)

Es hat doch niemand davon gesprochen, dass die Geschwindigkeit im Exponenten steht, sonder dass der Luftwiederstand mit einer Exponentialfunktion (in diesem Fall dem Exponenten 2) ansteigt. Ich glaube Du hast da beim schnellen lesen etwas gedanklich hineininterpretiert, was so nicht geschrieben wurde aber sich natürlich auch so rum verstehen ließe...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (26. Juni 2015)

.


----------



## lordad (26. Juni 2015)

Nur weil ein Terrorist mal ein Araber ist , ist nicht jeder Araber ein terrorist 
Um mal den humorvollen Vergleich zu  machen , wieso ihr euch nicht einig werdet.

Nur weil  f(x)= X^2  mal zum selben Ergebnis kommen kann wie F(x)2^x sind das beileibe nicht die gleichen Funktionen .... kann man leicht überprüfen

So verstehe ich das als Laie ... mathe LK ist viele viele viele Jahre her und ich bin etwas eingerostet


----------



## __Stefan__ (26. Juni 2015)

So, dann mal meine heutige Interpretation von Tapering mit einem "race-specific workout" und "reduced volume"  

Race-specific = lange Berge im unteren SST Tempo
Reduced volume = nur zwei Berge; kein Training die nächsten 2-3 Tage (nicht freiwillig)

Also da hinten rauf, einmal von hinten, einmal von vorne (das Bild ist vom Schluss):





sieht dann so aus:





Das schöne an der Runde, fast alle Höhenmeter rauf, gehen so runter:





Und da unten wohne ich


----------



## TTT (26. Juni 2015)

@mete Da hast Du jetzt Recht. Ich habe mich da verrannt, wobei ich immer noch der Meinung bin, dass die erste Behauptung nicht falsch war. Aber lassen wir das um des Threads willen hier ruhen.

Hier nun die real absolvierten Trainingseinheiten mit der angepaßten Taperplanung:


----------



## Milan Racer (27. Juni 2015)

Ich werde verrückt wenn Alban heute Weltmeister wird 
Sieht aktuell gut aus.

Aktueller Infos:
https://twitter.com/teamtopeakergon

Ich muss jetzt leider los. 13 Uhr Start 24h Rennen, puh


----------



## Peter88 (27. Juni 2015)

Das würde ich ihm gönnen  Er wurde in der Vergangenheit genug gebeutelt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __Stefan__ (27. Juni 2015)

hehe, und das stilbewußt mit Starrgabel.

Nochmal zum Thema Tapering. Dies hier hat Coggan gestern im Wattage Forum gepostet. Auch nichts anderes, wie in seinen Büchern, aber schön komprimiert:

*The scientific literature on tapering indicates that a rapid (exponential) reduction in training load is more effective than either a slow or steady step-down. In PMC terms, that would translate into a fairly rapid increase in TSB, i.e., for a given combination of CTL and TSB, performance should tend to be better when you get to that state reasonably quickly, rather than just drifting into it. In fact, this is what people tend to observe. 

With that said, however, 1) everyone is different, so evaluation of past successful and unsuccessful tapers using the PMC approach is always a good place to begin, and 2) tapering has a bigger effect on short vs. long-term power, and 3) even a perfectly-executed taper usually only improves performance by a few percent (i.e., don't expect any race-day miracles).

As for how this relates to different events, I've focussed more on tapering when the race requires greater neuromuscular power and supra-threshold fatigue resistance, e.g,, pursuit, criterium, perhaps a road race with a very selective steep hill early on. Conversely, for longer races where FTP/stamina is the priority, I've found it better to not back off as much. 

For example, when chasing a BAR title as a 40+ masters I would take not ride 2 d out from a criterium, and only do some "leg openers" the day before, whereas for road races I'd train normally 2 d out, and only ride easily the day before. This worked well for me, but again, see the caveat above about individual differences.*


----------



## TTT (27. Juni 2015)

Wenn ich das richtig im Kopf habe, beschreibt und proklamiert Friel hingegen das Tapering auch und gerade für lange Events wie einen Ironman. Und gerade dort sind die Intensitätsbereiche unterhalb der Schwelle, was Coggan ja dann eher als Unsinn bezeichnet.


----------



## wimpy_geeze (27. Juni 2015)

AC bezeichnet tapering vor FTP-lastigen Rennen nicht als Unsinn, auch nicht in dem dargestellten post. Er sagt nur, dass er aus persönlicher Erfahrung weniger Wert darauf legt, als bei kurzen, neuromuskulär anspruchsvollen Rennen. Auf der wattage list riet er in den letzten Jahren immer wieder dazu, das Ganze individuell zu gestalten und den Wert des tapering immer im Verhältnis zum erwarteten Verlust an Fitness durch weniger Training zu betrachten. 

Grüsse,
Sven



TTT schrieb:


> Wenn ich das richtig im Kopf habe, beschreibt und proklamiert Friel hingegen das Tapering auch und gerade für lange Events wie einen Ironman. Und gerade dort sind die Intensitätsbereiche unterhalb der Schwelle, was Coggan ja dann eher als Unsinn bezeichnet.


----------



## TTT (27. Juni 2015)

o.k. heißt dann wenige A-Rennen im Jahr mit Tapering. Aber das ist ja eh klar.
Ich bin die letzten Jahre oft in die Rennen gegangen, indem ich bis 1 Woche vorher den CTL noch mal hochgetrieben habe und dann habe ich die Beine relativ hochgelegt. Hat sich irgendwie immer schlecht angefühlt.
In diesem Jahr bin ich bisher 2 B-Rennen gefahren. Die Woche jeweils bis 3 Tage vor dem Rennen voll trainiert, dann 1 Tag Pause und dann eine leichte Vorbelastung. Das war mit TSB -1,1 und -4,4 wesentlich besser, wenngleich sich die -1,1 besser angefühlt haben. Vielleicht sollte man die TSB auch am Vortag schon im Blick haben und die Vorbelastung kleiner halten. Im ersteren Fall war die bei mir bei -0,6 und im zweiten Fall bei -9,0.
Nun werde ich das erste Mal überhaupt ein A-Rennen mit einer 2-wöchigen Taperphase angehen und bin gespannt auf den Effekt. Klar ist jedoch eh, dass ich das Trainingspensum der letzten Zeit so nicht weiter durchziehen kann (Übertrainingsgefahr und Zeit). Von daher wird die notwendige Trainingsreduktion einfach in einer geordneten Taperphase umgesetzt.


----------



## wimpy_geeze (27. Juni 2015)

ich hab generell wenig Zeit für Training - mein max CTL vor den A-Rennen diese Saison war grade mal 85. Hab in der Woche des Rennens von den Intervallen gegenüber einer 'normalen' Trainingswoche halt nur ca. die Hälfte der sonstigen Intervalle bei gleicher Intensität gemacht, endete mit TSB von +8 am Renntag. Gänzlich ohne intensive Einheiten in der Woche vor einem wichtigen Rennen fahr ich, als wäre ich zulange in Urlaub gewesen. 'Use it or loose it'.

Grüsse,
Sven


----------



## rauschs (28. Juni 2015)

Jetzt die letzten drei Wochen auch das Pensum reduziert auf ca. einen Drittel des Umfanges. Die Intensität ist geblieben. Heute mit einer TSB von 3.5 gestartet. Ev. immer noch zu tief. Aber die war jetzt lange im Minusbereich. Ich war erstaunlich frisch 

Man weiss es ja eigentlich, dass man nicht immer nur trainieren kann, aber eben. Neben den Trainingseinheiten fällt es jeweils mitunter schwer, den Kollegen für eine zusätzliche "Feierabendrunde" abzusagen.

"Rest - is not only a four letter Word"  

An dieser Stelle einmal ein "Danke" an @Milan Racer zur Eröffnung dieses interessanten threads.


----------



## Milan Racer (28. Juni 2015)

[QUOTE="rauschs, post: 13050883, member: 239310"
An dieser Stelle einmal ein "Danke" an @Milan Racer zur Eröffnung dieses interessanten threads.[/QUOTE]

danke an euch für die rege Beteiligung 

Alban hats gemacht 

Komme gerade vom 24h Rennen 4er Team zurück
TSS 418 Punkte und so fühle ich mich gerade


----------



## Leon96 (28. Juni 2015)

Wie ist es denn gelaufen? 

Und da ich annehme, dass du wahrscheinlich nicht geschlafen hast erstmal gute Nacht!


----------



## Milan Racer (28. Juni 2015)

Gut, haben mit unserm 4er Mixed Team am meisten Runden von allen geschafft. Harter Kampf mit den besten Männerteams 
Schnellste Rennrunde geht an mich 

Genau, gute Nacht


----------



## __Stefan__ (28. Juni 2015)

418 TSS, das ist mal eine Hausnummer! Ich habe dieses Wochenende dank bayerischer Familienfeste nur gefühlte 418 Weißbier getrunken. Nicht so wirklich förderlich in der Taperingphasen.

Wie war denn die Strategie? Je eine Runde All-out oder anders? Bin bisher nur als Solofahrer gefahren, da fährt man halt einfach.



rauschs schrieb:


> Die Intensität ist geblieben.



Was heißt has bei dir? Zone 4 oder 5? Für welche Rennen? Marathon, XC?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rauschs (28. Juni 2015)

Zone 4. Marathon.


----------



## Milan Racer (29. Juni 2015)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Wie war denn die Strategie? Je eine Runde All-out oder anders?



Bis zum späten Abend je eine Runde ca 12min/5km/130hm.
In der Nacht dann zwei später auch mal drei Runden pro Fahrer.
Ab dem morgen je 2 Runden am Stück.


----------



## moxrox (30. Juni 2015)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> So, dann mal meine heutige Interpretation von Tapering mit einem "race-specific workout" und "reduced volume"
> 
> Race-specific = lange Berge im unteren SST Tempo
> Reduced volume = nur zwei Berge; kein Training die nächsten 2-3 Tage (nicht freiwillig)
> ...









Die vielen tollen Berge gleich vor der Nase sind natürlich klasse.....genial.

Das Bild zeigt einer der höheren Erhebungen in meiner Umgebung bzw einer der "längeren Steigungen", drei Straßen führen hinauf eine mit konstant 4-5% im Schnitt bei ca. 2 Kilometer, eine andere unter 2 Km mit eher Richtung 10%+  und die letzte knapp über 2,5KM mit 5% im Schnitt und flacheren Teilabschnitten.

Wenn ich heimkomme mit nur ein paar "Hill repeats" habe ich über 90Km drauf und ca. 1000Hm inclusive "Teerblasen" während der Fahrt.

Übrigens war das auch ein Teil der Strecke des "Brombachsee-Cups", Deutsche Meisterschaft im Profi-Strassenradsport vor etlichen Jahren...die Anstiege wurden ebenso mehrmals gefahren.
http://www.bikesportnews.de/race/deutsche-meisterschaft-rennrad-elite-franken


Wenn ich mehr HM sammeln möchte ohne Hügelchen zu wiederholen, mit so ca. knappe 1500HM beträgt die Runde eher  150km mit dem Rennrad. Wenn ich mit dem MTB Strecken mit mehr Höhenmeter plante, dann fuhr ich manchmal mit dem Auto und dem Bike im Kofferraum in ein passenderes Gebiet.

Dieses Jahr bin ich seltener MTB gefahren, nachdem ich mir ein neues RR zugelegt habe...bin damit erstmal hängengeblieben und es macht mir Spass.



Im einem Dokumentarfilm über den Ötztaler (Strassen Marathon), fluchte ein Fahrer von der Nordseee während einer Passfahrt.

"Was ist das denn hier für eine Scheisse" - bei mir zu hause gibts nur den Deich, rauf und wieder runter 


Haut rein, klasse Leistung die ihr bringt und viel Erfolg in der weiteren Saison....


----------



## manurie (30. Juni 2015)

moxrox schrieb:


> Übrigens war das auch ein Teil der Strecke des "Brombachsee-Cups", Deutsche Meisterschaft im Profi-Strassenradsport vor etlichen Jahren...die Anstiege wurden ebenso mehrmals gefahren.
> 
> 
> Dieses Jahr bin ich seltener MTB gefahren, nachdem ich mir ein neues RR zugelegt habe...bin damit erstmal hängengeblieben und es macht mir Spass.


Brombachsee ist richtig schön, da war ich vergangenes Jahr und konnte ne schöne Feierabendrunde drehen, ich war zur der Zeit als Monteur beschäftigt.
https://www.strava.com/activities/143987877/overview





Ich bin dies Jahr relativ viel MTB gefahren, nur leider nicht im Wald, von daher überarbeite ich mein altes Rennrad, die Heldenübersetzung(52/42+24/12 als 2x6) kommt raus  und es wird zeitgemäss mit Powermeter(Stages) ausgestattet, somit brauchte ich neue Laufräder und ne neuere Schaltgruppe und gleichzeitig zeitgemässe Bremsen, also:
Komplett Ultegra(2x9) Schaltwerk/STI/Umwerfer + Bremsen(BR-6700)
Kurbel Deore Trekking(wegen Stages) mit 48/32, sollte gut mit der Kassette 27-12 harmonieren
Laufräder Eigenbau(1430g), Hinterrad ist noch im Zentrierständer, der Stahlrenner sollte am Sonntag fertig werden, dann kanns mit in den Urlaub. 

Powermeter find ich klasse, ich hab jetzt es am Hardtail(29er) und AM-Fully(29er) im Einsatz und immer am fleissig trainieren, die Intervalleinheiten haben mich schon ein ganzes Stück nach vorn gebracht binnen kürzester Zeit, bin gestern ne SST-Einheit zu zügig angegangen und hab dann forciert, rauskam ein neuer CP10-Bestwert und ich hatte noch viel Luft nach oben.


----------



## __Stefan__ (4. Juli 2015)

Passt zum Thema des Threads:

http://www.hunterallenpowerblog.com/2015/06/what-can-you-do-in-three-weeks.html#.VZevJEbdZ2E

Allerdings ist meiner Meinung nach in dem angesprochenen FTP Bereich prinzipiell mehr möglich und auch nicht so wichtig, wie man trainiert. Einfach nur mehr fahren bringt wohl schon viel.


----------



## Themar7 (4. Juli 2015)

Was für ein Wetter heute. Hier sind aktuell 37°! Vielleicht knacken wir noch die 40°!
Fährt jemand heut ein Marathon? Oder FTP Test? Also ich leg mich lieber in die Sonne bzw Schatten!

Grüße!


----------



## manurie (4. Juli 2015)

Ich bin Frühaufsteher, von daher bestreite ich alle Intervalltrainings im Sommer schon kurz vor/nach Sonnenaufgang.
Bin ja täglich unterwegs mit dem Rad zur Arbeit(Mo.-Sa.), da ist Arbeitsweg=Trainingszeit und da mache ich vor der Arbeit die Trainings, nach der Arbeit nur noch im Rekom zurückrollen, bei 35 Grad diese Woche wars nicht mehr angenehm. Ich hab ne gute Trainingsstrecke/Arbeitsweg, eben komplett flach 3-4m breiter Radweg 11,7km lang ohne Kreuzung! und Autoverkehr! da fährt man wie aufm Ergo/Rollentrainer und kann fast durchgehend die Augen aufm Display lassen, morgens um 5:00 ist nix los.
https://www.strava.com/segments/8652378


----------



## Milan Racer (4. Juli 2015)

Bei hohen Temperaturen kann die Muskulatur im Sprint besser arbeiten.
Ich habe den Tag genutzt um einen neuen CP1 Rekord zu fahren 

World class


----------



## __Stefan__ (4. Juli 2015)

Ich habe morgen mein A-Rennen. Von daher die Woche ruhiger, zudem ist es auf dem Berg immer kühler. Habe mir diese Woche aber auch nur Strecken an bewaldeten Nordhängen ausgesucht.

Zudem haben mich die zwei Wochen Elba Trainingslager perfekt auf das Wetter vorbereitet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Themar7 (4. Juli 2015)

Beim Kitzalp letzten Samstag war das Wetter eigentlich ideal 18°C...naja hätte doch bischen wärmer sein können. Den ganzen Tag Himmel bedeckt, etwas Nieselregen...
Super gelaufen war 50min schneller als letztes Jahr! Bin bis zum Pengelstein km55 durchgefahren...dort 5min Pause, Riegel essen + warmen Tee. Dann eine sehr lange Abfahrt und dann nochmal hoch zum Ochsalm Berg. Da habe ich drauf geachtet immer im L3 (230W) zu bleiben. Am Ende warens dann deutlich unter 7h auf der Ultra Strecke mit einer NP=201 (mit 0Werten)!
Fleckalmtrail ist echt top!
Jetzt diese Woche erstmal Pause...eventuell morgen ne kurze Runde und dann gehts Di oder Mi wieder los mit dem Training!


----------



## TTT (5. Juli 2015)

Bin ganz froh, dass ich in der Taperphase bin. Erstens wegen dem Wetter und zweitens, weil ich grad nicht aus dem Geschäft komme. Bleiben kurze Trainingseinheiten am Abend (nach 20:00 Uhr). Heute hab ich mich bisher nur erholt, nachher will ich noch ne lockere Einheit fahren.


----------



## lyse (5. Juli 2015)

Bin heute einen Marathon ( 6. Platz Ak) gefahren. Echt wahnsinn, wie die Hitze (37Grad) ihre Tribut fordert. Trotz ausreichend trinken und Abkühlung an den Verpflegungspunkten durch Rasensprenger und mit Wasser getränkte Schwämme, war meine Leistung um min. 10% tiefer wie normal. Aber zum Glück muss jeder Starter mit diesen Witterungen erstmal zurecht kommen. 

Grüße


----------



## __Stefan__ (5. Juli 2015)

Heimrennen und total abgekackt. Ich habe die Hitze überhaupt nicht vertragen, laut Garmin über 40° am letzten Berg. Totz viel Trinken, üble Krämpfe bekommen. An Überlastung konnte es nicht liegen. Vor Zwei Wochen noch ein Rennen mit NP 300 (mit Nullen), heute auf dem Niveau einer zügigen, aber entspannten Trainingsfahrt. Ging es mir übel. Meinen Kollegen dagegen hat das überhaupt keine Probleme gemacht.


----------



## oflech (6. Juli 2015)

Habe Samstag am Solling Marathon teilgenommen. War schon unerträglich heiß und obwohl ich die Hitze eigentlich gut vertrage, wars mir echt zu heiß.
Am Anschlag in der prallen Sonne einen Berg hochzufahren, ob das noch gesund ist?
Habe für die 49Km zwei Flaschen mitgenommen, eine mit Kohlenhydraten und die andere mit Wasser. Das konnte ich mir dann über den Kopf kippen.
Habe es aber überlebt und als Belohnung kam sogar ein AK Sieg dabei raus.
Leider hatte ich das Garmin vergessen, die durchschnittliche Leistung hätte mich schon interessiert.


----------



## Berrrnd (6. Juli 2015)

muss wirklich sehr heiß gewesen sein, denn der allersheimer mtb cup war am samstag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oflech (6. Juli 2015)

Hab's geändert


----------



## rauschs (11. Juli 2015)

Nicht wirklich passend (sorry )-> Aber etwas den thread "beleben": Schlussaufstieg (-Sprint) der heutigen TdF Etappe, nach ca. 187 km. Adam Yates mit der Leistung siebter Etappenplatz (zumindest bei Platz 2-5 ist die Leistung in Relation ersichtlich). Strava Segment. "Mûr-de-Bretagne"
.


----------



## Leon96 (11. Juli 2015)

Morgen mit ner TSB von +15.8 auf die Kurzstrecke. Bin mal gespannt. 
Positivste TSB aller Zeiten. 

Gut, Vorbereitung war sicher nicht so genial. Letzten Samstag 16h im Sattel,  am Mittwoch 25 Minuten laufen und heute 40 Minuten Beine wecken.


----------



## TTT (12. Juli 2015)

Seit Jahresanfang systematisch die CTL bis auf über 85 hochgebracht, Taperphase lief nach Plan, Wetterbedingungen waren Top, Leistungsdaten haben auf eine deutliche Verbesserung der bisherigen Bestzeit (10x teilgenommen) und den heutigen Renntag habe ich in der Firma verbracht! Es ist zum Heulen!


----------



## Milan Racer (19. Juli 2015)

FTP 5,016 Watt/kg


----------



## Steppenwolf39 (19. Juli 2015)

Hallo an alle Gleichgesinnten!
Jetzt hat es mich auch infiziert. Nach vielen Jahren Puls gesteuertem Training möchte ich auf Wattmessung umsteigen. Da ich zu Hause überwiegend auf dem Rennrad trainiere, werde ich mit Garmin Vector Pedalen einsteigen. Und dann mal weiter sehen... Wettkämpfe (Marathon Langstrecke) fahre ich ausschließlich auf dem MTB, in der Regel Hardtail. Ich denke und hoffe, dass ich soviel Körpergefühl habe, dass ich auch im Rennen auf dem MTB ohne Wattmessung davon profitiere. Was ja nicht ausschließt, das nächste Bike trotzdem entsprechend auszurüsten...
Die letzten 19 Seiten hier habe ich schon durchflogen, klingt alles sehr interessant, wenn auch noch nicht komplett verständlich für mich. "Wattmessung im Radsport" lese ich nebenbei, die "Trainingsbibel" ebenfalls. Vielleicht könnt ihr mir trotzdem noch ein paar Antworten geben?
Bisher nutze ich Garmin Connect und Strava zur Trainingsaufzeichnung und Auswertung. Welche Software ist für Wattmessung sinnvoll? Von Cheetah habe ich schon gehört, ist das zu empfehlen?
Mit welcher Anzeige auf dem Radcomputer fahrt ihr in der Regel? Normalized Power? Durchschnitt einer gewissen Sekundenzahl? Eine sekundengenaue Anzeige ist vermutlich schwer konstant zu halten.
Ich weiss, dass es hier grundsätzlich um FTP Schwankungen gehen sollte. Dazu werde ich meinen Beitrag dann zu gegebener Zeit nachliefern.
Danke!


----------



## Leon96 (19. Juli 2015)

Steppenwolf39 schrieb:


> Bisher nutze ich Garmin Connect und Strava zur Trainingsaufzeichnung und Auswertung. Welche Software ist für Wattmessung sinnvoll? Von Cheetah habe ich schon gehört, ist das zu empfehlen?
> Mit welcher Anzeige auf dem Radcomputer fahrt ihr in der Regel? Normalized Power? Durchschnitt einer gewissen Sekundenzahl? Eine sekundengenaue Anzeige ist vermutlich schwer konstant zu halten.
> !


2 kurze Antworten:

Ja, golden cheetah ist wohl mit Abstand das beste kostenfrei tool.
Am Anfang nicht so einfach zu durchblicken, gewöhnt man sich aber schnell dran! 

@Anzeige:
Ich habs da immer etwas vollgestopft
Das lass ich mir meist anzeigen:



 
WWobei man sich ja beim garmin ja auch mehrere Anzeigen konfigurieren kann und wechseln kann.

---
Der 3sec-Wert ist auch immer etwas am schwanken. Da musst du für dich selbst probieren womit man am besten zurecht kommt.


----------



## lyse (20. Juli 2015)

@Steppenwolf39

Beachte, dass du nur vergleichbare Werte erhältst, wenn du dich auf ein (1) Wattmesssystem festlegst. Im Tourforum haben Nutzer von unterschiedlichen Systemen die Erfahrung gemacht, dass die Messwerte innerhalb der Toleranzen (2% des Maximalwertes) abweichen können und nur schlecht miteinander vergleichbar sind. Nach dieser Feststellung sind sie i.d.Regel auf ein System gewechselt.
Die Garmin Vector Pedale sind wegen der exponierten Lage der Messtechnik für einen Einsatz am Mtb oder Crosser nicht zu empfehlen. Auch wenn das schnelle Tauschen an die verschiedenen Bikes sicherlich ein Vorteil ist.

Wenn du später auch dein z.Bsp. Mtb auf ein Wattmesssysten umrüsten willst, würde ich diese Tatsache nicht unbeachtet lassen. Alle Vorteile der Wattmessung, insbesondere das PMC Chart, kannst du nur Nutzen, wenn du komplett wattbasiert trainierst.

Grüße


----------



## __Stefan__ (20. Juli 2015)

Bei Rennrad + Pedale vielleicht auch mal die hier anschauen. Sind halt neu, von daher besteht ein gewisses "early adaptor" Risiko , aber vom Preis her wirklich interessant:

http://www.bepro-favero.com/en/products/


----------



## Leon96 (20. Juli 2015)

Die hat gerade vor ner Woche nen Kollege von mir auf Strava gekauft. Misst nur Schrott und geht jetzt wieder zurück. 
Wahrscheinlich klarer Fall von noch nicht ausgereift


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan Racer (20. Juli 2015)

Steppenwolf39 schrieb:


> Ich weiss, dass es hier grundsätzlich um FTP Schwankungen gehen sollte.



Hier geht es ganz allgemein um Watttraining mit allem drum und dran 
Dazu noch was von heute Mittag, aua


----------



## Themar7 (20. Juli 2015)

Hey @Steppenwolf39 

ich trainiere auch 80% auf dem Rennrad und fahre fast nur MTB Langstreckenrennen! Habe Anfang 2014 ein Stages Ultegra gekauft mit dem Hinblick mir später ein zweites Stages für MTB zu leisten. Seit Anfang 2015 nun ein Stages auch am MTB. Der Ultegra Stages läuft nun seit 1,5 Jahren ohne Probleme! Somit hab ich ein System vom gleichen Hersteller!
Software bei mir Golden Cheetah + Strava!

Auf meinem Navi 2 Coach hab ich auf einer Seite
Watt 1sek
NP
Durchschnittswatt Runde (für Intervalle wichtig)
Zeit Runde

Man kann sich ja noch andere Seiten einrichten
TSS
km 
kcal
zeit gesamt

Wenn du ausschließlich MTB Mara fährst wirds wohl nicht lang dauern bis du dann auch am MTB einen Powermeter hast. Grad was das Pacing auf der Langstrecke betrifft ist der PM eine sehr große Hilfe!

Grüße


----------



## Themar7 (20. Juli 2015)

Milan Racer schrieb:


> FTP 5,016 Watt/kg


 
Boah krass! 
Eine Stunde ausgefahren? Oder über den 20min Test?


----------



## Milan Racer (20. Juli 2015)

Themar7 schrieb:


> Eine Stunde ausgefahren? Oder über den 20min Test?



CP20 Test mit 396Watt


----------



## Leon96 (20. Juli 2015)

Komm, die 400 packst du dieses Jahr auch noch!


----------



## Steppenwolf39 (21. Juli 2015)

Vielen Dank schon mal!
Noch eine vielleicht frevelhafte Frage;-) 
Da ich ja jahrelang nur mit Pulswerten trainiert habe (immerhin mit jährlicher Leistungsdiagnostik), kommt es dann ungefähr hin, wenn ich bis auf weiteres die Pulswerte meiner gemessen FTP auf dem Rennrad mit Wattmessung dann "nur" mit Pulsmessung aufs MTB übernehme?
Prinzipiell sehe ich schon kommen, dass auch fürs MTB eine Wattmessung früher oder später kommen wird...


----------



## Milan Racer (21. Juli 2015)

Intervalltraining klappt eben nur mit Powermeter, da nützen dir irgendwelche Pulswerte auch nichts.
Und fürs Ausdauertraining wiederum braucht man nicht unbedingt einen Wattmesser.

Also entweder 100% Watttraining oder lieber "alte Schule". Meiner Meinung nach ist eine Kombi eher nachteilig. Ich fahre seit vielen Jahren komplett ohne Pulsgurt und bin sehr froh darüber. Glaube auch das viele völlig falsche Schlüsse aus ihren Pulswerten ziehen.


----------



## __Stefan__ (21. Juli 2015)

muss auch sagen, wenn man mal mit Wattmessung länger gefahren ist, dann sieht man, wie wenig nützlich die Pulswerte sind. V.a. wie die Werte je nach Tagesform auch schwanken. Die getretene Wattzahl gibt ja die Referenz vor.

Ich nutze den Pulsmesser wirklich nur noch beim Berglaufen im Herbst/Winter, um mich beim Rauflaufen zurückzuhalten.


----------



## Steppenwolf39 (21. Juli 2015)

Ich verstehe alle eure Einwände. Auch, dass es wahrscheinlich bisschen nervt, in einem Wattforum über Pulswerte diskutieren zu müssen;-)
Ich bin ja ebenfalls von der Wattmessung als einzig wirklich sinnvolle Methode überzeugt. Ich versuche nur grad einen brauchbaren Übergang hinzukriegen, also nicht auf einen Schlag alle meine 4 Bikes ( 2 x MTB, RR und Rollenrad) mit Wattmessung auszurüsten und idealerweise noch vom gleichen Hersteller. Ich hab´ jetzt mal entschieden, dass ich mit dem Rennrad anfange, weil ich darauf den Großteil meines Trainings absolviere. Mit etwas mehr Erfahrung fällt mir dann der "komplette" Umstieg vielleicht leichter.
Vielen Dank für alle Infos, werde mich sicher wieder zu Wort melden;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (21. Juli 2015)

*im rennen*

bei normalen marathons, wo man auch windschattenfahren kann und man nicht die extremen, langen anstiege zu bewältigen hat, kann man sicher sehr gut ohne wattmesser vorne mitfahren.

bei strecken wir der wm bringt der wattmesser natürlich was, da man da eher seinen stiefel durchzieht, wenn der mitfahrer mal seinen rhytmus ändert.


fahre zwar noch ohne wattmesser, aber an deiner stelle würde ich das haupttrainingsgerät auf wattmesskurbel umrüsten und den rest nicht unbedingt.


----------



## mete (21. Juli 2015)

.


----------



## manurie (21. Juli 2015)

Steppenwolf39 schrieb:


> Ich versuche nur grad einen brauchbaren Übergang hinzukriegen, also nicht auf einen Schlag alle meine 4 Bikes ( 2 x MTB, RR und Rollenrad) mit Wattmessung auszurüsten und idealerweise noch vom gleichen Hersteller. Ich hab´ jetzt mal entschieden, dass ich mit dem Rennrad anfange, weil ich darauf den Großteil meines Trainings absolviere. Mit etwas mehr Erfahrung fällt mir dann der "komplette" Umstieg vielleicht leichter.


Das Stages Powermeter lässt sich ja relativ einfach ans gleiche Kurbelsystem schrauben bzw. tauschen. Ich fahre das Powermeter, in der Anzahl 1, am 29er Hardtail, Crossbike, 29er AM-Fully und nach einiger Umbauarbeit seit 2 Wochen am Stahlrenner --> Bild




Am Stahlrenner musste ne neue Schaltgruppe + LRS eingebaut werden.

Bei mir stehen 3/4 aller Bikes ohne linken Kurbelarm rum, AM-Fully und Hardtail müssen sich sogar die Kurbel teilen


----------



## Themar7 (21. Juli 2015)

manurie schrieb:


> Bei mir stehen 3/4 aller Bikes ohne linken Kurbelarm rum, AM-Fully und Hardtail müssen sich sogar die Kurbel teilen



Cool, das wird sogar Diebe abschrecken!


----------



## lyse (22. Juli 2015)

@mete Wie berechnet man Tss ohne Watt?

Grüße


----------



## mete (22. Juli 2015)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __Stefan__ (22. Juli 2015)

lyse schrieb:


> @mete Wie berechnet man Tss ohne Watt?
> 
> Grüße



Wenn Du mit Puls fährst, kannst Du darüber schätzen: http://home.trainingpeaks.com/blog/article/estimating-training-stress-score-tss

Ist meiner Meinung nach aber etwas zu optimistisch.


----------



## __Stefan__ (22. Juli 2015)

Ich habe lange mit mir darum gerungen. Aber was diese Sachen angeht bin ich ein Geek. Zudem ist es für mich wirklich ein Problem, eine vernünftige 20 min Strecke  zu fahren. Trotz vieler Berge hier. Straßen gibt es keine so weit rauf und die Forstwege sind zu ungleichmäßig. Im Winter/Frühling kommt man gar nicht rauf und unten gibt es keine Strecke. Also mal das hier probieren: 

https://www.bsxinsight.com/

Werde berichten. Mal schaun'g, wann es da ist.


----------



## Milan Racer (23. Juli 2015)

_"When used in conjunction with osymetric chainrings, power meters over-report power by approximately 6%. The above figure of 5.78 w/kg is corrected to take this into account. Without making this correction, the power/weight would be 6.13w/kg"_

Kann mir das einer richtig übersetzen? Heißt das jetzt das durch ovale Kettenblätter der Wattmesser 6% mehr anzeigt als eigentlich getreten werden? danke
Hintergrund sind Froomes Leistungsdaten der Tour: http://www.teamsky.com/teamsky/home/article/59618


----------



## __Stefan__ (23. Juli 2015)

Die Grundnnahme eines Kurbelarm-LM ist "konstante Winkelgeschwindigkeit". Bei ovalen Kettenblätter ist sie gewollt nicht-konstant:

http://support.stagescycling.com/su...wer-meter-with-oval-or-osymetric-chain-rings-


----------



## schu2000 (23. Juli 2015)

Ups...gut zu wissen, wenn ichs demnächst endlich mal schaffe, meine GXP-Kurbel mit Stages ans Bike mit PF30 zu verfrachten...da fahr ich seit kurzem 1fach mit ovalem Kettenblatt und das funktioniert recht gut  
Wäre natürlich topp, wenn es von Stages ne Einstellmöglichkeit (beispielsweise über die StagesPower-App) geben würde, mit der das PM die Werte bei Verwendung eines ovalen Kettenblattes vor Übertragung per Bluetooth/ANT entsprechend anpasst. Oder wenn technisch machbar dass vielleicht sogar die Leistungsermittlung für ovale Kettenblätter entsprechend geändert wird, so dass wieder präzisere Werte geliefert werden und keine die gemäß der von Stages angegeben "circa"-Abweichung nach unten korrigiert werden.
Mit einer solchen Einstellung hätte man in den resultierenden Aufzeichnungen keine großen Diskrepanzen wenn man von rundem auf ovales Kettenblatt wechselt (oder wieder zurück).


----------



## mete (23. Juli 2015)

.


----------



## schu2000 (23. Juli 2015)

schu2000 schrieb:


> ....Oder wenn technisch machbar...



.


----------



## Milan Racer (25. Juli 2015)

Testfrage an die Experten. Was ist das?


----------



## Themar7 (25. Juli 2015)

Milan Racer schrieb:


> Testfrage an die Experten. Was ist das?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 407125


Sieht irgendwie nach Powermeter defekt aus! Oder?


----------



## __Stefan__ (25. Juli 2015)

War auch mein erster Gedanke: Eine Stages mit alter Firmware, die bei Kamikaze-Runter jede Ausgleichsbewegung der Kurbel als 1 Sekunde > 1000 W anzeigt? Aber habe das bisher nur als einzelne Spikes gesehen. Nicht so, wir hier. 

Schaut jedenfalls nach massig Spass runter aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Leon96 (25. Juli 2015)

In der Zeit rückwärts gefahren? Bzw die Zeitachse falschrum?

Kenne jetzt keinen Trail der soviele harte Antritte zulassen würde bei dem Gefälle?


----------



## Milan Racer (25. Juli 2015)

Powermeter ist noch intakt 
War mein erstes Enduro Rennen heute


----------



## Berrrnd (25. Juli 2015)

und gleich gewonnen. glückwunsch!


----------



## Themar7 (28. Juli 2015)

Vor ein paar Tage hatte ich mal den Tempobereich trainiert also, ØL3 noch unter SST! 100min richtig durchgezogen....war ab ca 80min doch sehr anstrengend! Denke mal für die Langdistanzler empfehlenswert! Brauch man eben eine durchgängige Strecke ohne Ampeln und langen Abfahrten!
Nochmal ne Frage an die Läufer: Wie schätzt ihr den TSS Wert nach einer Laufeinheit? Über Puls? Irgendwo hatte ich mal was gefunden...finde es leider nicht mehr!

Grüße!


----------



## rauschs (28. Juli 2015)

Themar7 schrieb:


> Nochmal ne Frage an die Läufer: Wie schätzt ihr den TSS Wert nach einer Laufeinheit? Über Puls? Irgendwo hatte ich mal was gefunden...finde es leider nicht mehr!
> Grüße!


Meinst Du den Running Training Stress Score (rTSS)?
http://home.trainingpeaks.com/blog/article/running-training-stress-score-rtss-explained


----------



## __Stefan__ (29. Juli 2015)

Seit letzter Woche liegt das hier rum, seit letzter Woche bin ich krank. Jetzt mag ich nicht mehr, das Ding wird heute ausprobiert. Ist mir egal, welcher Wert dann raus kommt, die Luft ist aus der Saison eh draußen.


----------



## mete (29. Juli 2015)

.


----------



## __Stefan__ (29. Juli 2015)

Da heute Abend ein Telefonkonferenzmarathon ansteht, denn Test gleich jetzt gemacht.

Unten in meinem Folterkeller:




Gleich am Anfang haben sich wieder Probleme mit solchen 1. Generationsprodukten gezeigt: es hat ungefähr 20 Minuten gedauert, bis ich Pulsmesser und Leistungsmesser mit dem Messpod verbinden konnte. War das nervig.

Dann macht man einen Stufentest. Immer in 20 Watt Schritten, je 3 Min. Weh tun eigentlich nur die letzten zwei Stufen. Insgesamt dauert das ganze so 40 Minuten. Danach bekommt man dann die FTP ausgespuckt.

Die ist nun wirklich fast identisch mit meinem derzeitigen 0.95 x CP20 Wert. Also das ist schon mal gut.

Also der Test funktioniert wohl, nur muüssen sie wirklich noch an der Konnektivität arbeiten.


----------



## Themar7 (29. Juli 2015)

@rauschs Ja danke für den Link!
Soetwas meinte ich! Habe das mal durchgerechnet und als Basis die FTP Pace von einem Volkslauf vom letzten Jahr angesetzt!
Komme auf 60 rTSS Punkte für den 45min Lauf am Dienstag Abend!
Die Beinchen sind trotzdem noch ziemlich müde, da ich ja auch lang nicht mehr laufen war!

Grüße!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rauschs (29. Juli 2015)

Hallo

Hier zum Vergleichen: Eher ein gemütlicher Lauf vom Sonntag. Jedoch mit 4x2 min. Intervalle in der Steigung... (Ev. weiter dann per PM, da "bikefremd" )
.


----------



## __Stefan__ (29. Juli 2015)

Hier mal ein paar Läufe aus letztem Winter, bei denen ich die TSS über den Puls geschätzt habe. Mein FTHr ist bei 170:

(Mein Pulsmesser hat immer wieder Aussetzer)

TSS = 122






TSS = 66






TSS = 61






TSS = 158


----------



## Milan Racer (1. August 2015)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Dann macht man einen Stufentest. Immer in 20 Watt Schritten, je 3 Min. Weh tun eigentlich nur die letzten zwei Stufen. Insgesamt dauert das ganze so 40 Minuten. Danach bekommt man dann die FTP ausgespuckt.
> Die ist nun wirklich fast identisch mit meinem derzeitigen 0.95 x CP20 Wert.



Wofür trägt man den das Teil wenn man eh einen Stufentest fährt? Man kann doch aus dem Test alleine seine FTP bestimmen.


----------



## __Stefan__ (1. August 2015)

Gegenfrage: sollte man sich also echte Laktatstufentests sparen und einfach nur einen Stufentest machen, da man daraus die FTP schätzen kann?


----------



## Milan Racer (1. August 2015)

.


----------



## Milan Racer (1. August 2015)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> sollte man sich also echte Laktatstufentests sparen



ja



__Stefan__ schrieb:


> und einfach nur einen Stufentest machen



da gibt es sicherlich bessere Tests als einen klassischen Stufentest


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __Stefan__ (1. August 2015)

Ich glaube, wir reden da aneinander vorbei. Das Gerät schreibt einen Stufentest vor. Der dahinter liegende Algorithmus bzw. das statistische Modell SMO2 vs. Laktat basiert darauf. Von daher stellt die Frage für mich gar nicht, ob ein Stufentest geeignet ist.

Ob dies nun eine fundamentaler Nachteil des Gerätes ist? Keine Ahnung. Der Schätzer für meine FTP ist jedenfalls fast identisch zu meinem letzten 0.95 x CP20 Wert. Ob das so bleibt, werde ich ja dann in den nächsten Monaten sehen. Für mich ist diese Art der Schätzung jedefalls wesentlich angenehmer und besser zu organisieren, wie ein 20 min all-out Test draußen. Bin gespannt.

Hier noch ein Update des Jahresverlauf. Wie zu erwarten, ein (das?) Plateau erreicht:


----------



## __Stefan__ (1. August 2015)

Milan Racer schrieb:


> da gibt es sicherlich bessere Tests als einen klassischen Stufentest



welche meinst Du? Wäre interessant, mal ein paar verschiedene Tests selber auszuprobieren, wenn es dazu kein spezielles Equipment braucht.


----------



## Milan Racer (1. August 2015)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Ich glaube, wir reden da aneinander vorbei.



das kann sein 




__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Hier noch ein Update des Jahresverlauf. Wie zu erwarten, ein (das?) Plateau erreicht:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 408921



richtig gut, genau das hat mich eingangs hier interessiert. Ich muss das auch mal anfertigen und stelle es dann hier rein, top.


----------



## Themar7 (4. August 2015)

@__Stefan__   Bist du zufrieden mit dem BSXInsigth Lactate Gerät?
Wie hoch ist jetzt dein Laktatwert an deiner FTP? 4mmol/l?

Grüße!


----------



## __Stefan__ (4. August 2015)

Ich habe bisher erst den einen Test gemacht, der nächste steht dann wohl Ende des Monats an. Von daher ändert sich zu dem oben geschriebenen nichts. Für mich ist das Testverfahren "angenehmer" und praktikabler, wie ein 20 min Test draußen. Mein "Testcharakter" wird hier gut beschrieben:

*Testing is a burden for many athletes, especially when testing all “physiological zones” as prescribed in the book Training and Racing with a Power Meter. Testing is typically limited by:

*

* Testing anxiety. Some of us just do not test well.*
* Schedule. If you’re racing a heavy schedule or are a pro athlete, it can be difficult to squeeze testing into your training.*
* Testing protocols. Many of us deal with limitations that make implementing the protocols difficult, such as the finding the right road, searching for the perfect climb, interrupted by too many street lights, etc.*
Na ja, bei #2 nicht unbedingt, weil ich ein "Pro" bin, sondern weil ich drei Kinder habe.

Die geschätzte FTP ist (fast) identisch mit 0.95 x CP20 von der Straße.


----------



## __Stefan__ (4. August 2015)

Themar7 schrieb:


> @__Stefan__
> Wie hoch ist jetzt dein Laktatwert an deiner FTP? 4mmol/l?



Der Laktatwert wird nicht bestimmt.


----------



## Milan Racer (9. August 2015)

Hier mal die Übersicht meiner FTP Entwicklung.
Ausgangspunkt ist der 27.April 2013 von da an ich mit Wattmesser unterwegs bin.


----------



## mete (11. August 2015)

.


----------



## Milan Racer (11. August 2015)

Die Tests sind in etwa alle 4 Wochen gefahren worden.
Ab Sommer dann nicht mehr regelmäßig und dann wieder zu Saisonstart wie man sieht.
Deutliche Leistungsteigerungen hatte ich immer nach einem längeren Januar Trainingslager auf den Kanaren.
Aber auch dieses Jahr hat es gaklappt ohne in die Sonne zu fliegen, sondern daheim.


----------



## Steppenwolf39 (16. August 2015)

Bräuchte mal wieder Einsteiger Hilfe;-)
Ich versuche grad, die passende Auswertungssoftware zu finden. WKO4 habe ich als 14 Tage Trial Version, GC läuft parallel.
Ehrlich gesagt, bekomme ich noch von beiden einen Daten Overload, da muss ich mich eben noch mehr einlesen.
Was mich bei GC stört, sind die winzigen Schriftgrößen bzw. die kleinen Diagramme. Lässt sich das irgendwo einstellen? Hab leider nichts gefunden. 
Falls jemand einen guten Tip für eine "Standard Einstellung" hat, nehme ich den auch gerne an!
Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Themar7 (16. August 2015)

Steppenwolf39 schrieb:


> Was mich bei GC stört, sind die winzigen Schriftgrößen bzw. die kleinen Diagramme. Lässt sich das irgendwo einstellen? Hab leider nichts gefunden.


----------



## Steppenwolf39 (16. August 2015)

Besten Dank, macht gleich wieder mehr Spaß;-)


----------



## mete (17. August 2015)

.


----------



## lyse (17. August 2015)

Du musst nur die beiden Schieber unterhalb des Diagramms zueinander schieben ;-) Ist eigentlich recht einfach


----------



## mete (17. August 2015)

.


----------



## Themar7 (17. August 2015)

Man kann auch Intervalle suchen lassen. Da geht eine neue Maske auf. Ich nehme immer Methode Bestleistung, Typ Benutzerdefiniert, Länge nach Zeit, und dann gewünschte Intervallzahl z.B. 5. Dann auf Suchen klicken und "zur Trainingseinheit hinzufügen" klicken.
Dann kann ich über rechte Maustaste Intervalle anzeigen, oder die einzelnen Intervalle in den Vergleichsbereich ziehen und Trittfrequenz Durchschnittswatt usw vergleichen!


----------



## shimanzki (19. August 2015)

mete schrieb:


> 15% ist ja schon einmal eine ordentlich Steiergerung, aber meintest Du nicht irgendwo einmal, dass Du alle 4 Wochen einen CP20 Test machst? Wäre schon auch interessant, wie die Entwicklung in so kurzen Abständen aussieht .


Und der Entwicklung der Sauerstoffaufnahme...dann wird es auch spannend mit der Lakatbildungsrate. Was nützt eine scheinbar gute FTP bei hoher Bildungsrate...dann lieber 10 Watt weniger und eine tiefe Bildungsrate. Im Marathon kommt man damit sehr viel weiter.


----------



## Gerippe (19. August 2015)

Hohe FTP = niedrige Laktatbildungsrate (hohe Verwertung)


----------



## Milan Racer (21. August 2015)

kleines Update meinerseits
aktuelle FTP 5,1Watt/kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coastdriver (21. August 2015)

Milan Racer schrieb:


> kleines Update meinerseits
> aktuelle FTP 5,1Watt/kg


Ich nehme an mit einem CP20-Test und dann umgerechnet auf die FTP oder?


----------



## Milan Racer (21. August 2015)

bin diesmal CP30 Test gefahren.
Sonst fahre ich regelmäßig CP20 Tests, ja.


----------



## __Stefan__ (21. August 2015)

Bin heute 4 h mit Powertap P1 und Stages am Rennrad gefahren. Mist. Meine Stages-FTP ist wohl doch nicht so toll. Habe eine eindeutige Links-Dominanz. Innerhalb der ersten Stunde bin ich ein 30 min 100% FTP Intervall gefahren. Links alleine überschätzt ~5%. Später dann SST gefahren. Dominanz nahm zu: 6-7%.

Ist meine erste Beobachtung, aber mal schaun'g, ob für mich eine Stages am MTB wirklich sinnvoll ist.


----------



## rauschs (22. August 2015)

Packe das einmal hier 'rein. Passt ev. so halb: Rotor hat es "veröffentlicht", leider nicht in der besten Qualität. Christoph Sausers Daten anlässlich des Leadville 100 miles vom letzten Wochenende. Platz 3.

IF 1.01, ev. könnte er die FTP "justieren"?
.


----------



## Milan Racer (22. August 2015)

alle drei Topeak Ergon Jungs haben ihre Daten auf Strava vom Leadville 100 veröffentlicht.
Sauser hat seine FTP (leider) nicht öffentlich


----------



## __Stefan__ (22. August 2015)

Wisst ihr, was für ein Smoothing bei dem Chart angewendet wurde?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rauschs (22. August 2015)

...weiss nicht, welches "Verfahren". Es hat etwas oberhalb links einfach den Regler als "built in".
.


----------



## __Stefan__ (22. August 2015)

was mir halt aufgefallen ist, dass er wirlich konsequent (bis auf den Zielsprint) nicht in den ganz hohen Bereich ist. Allerdings können die Peaks natürlich auch raus ge'smooth't worden sein. 10 sek, 30 sek ?


----------



## Milan Racer (22. August 2015)

bei einem 6h Rennen wo sollen da auch die hohen Bereiche herkommen, zumal in dieser Höhenlage!?


----------



## __Stefan__ (22. August 2015)

Dann mal meine Ausführungen zu gestriger Stages vs. PT P1 Ausfahrt.

Insgesamt war ich 4 h unterwegs. Interessant sind aber zwei Blöcke, ab 30 min ein 25 min 95-100% Stages-FTP Block, und ab ~1:30 h ein 25 min SST Block. Eigentlich sollten das 60 min werden, aber ich war gestern so etwas von platt, dass ich es dann bleiben hab lassen. Viele schlaflose Nächte die Tage gehabt.

Hier der erste Block (erst in der Ebene und dann rauf zum Walchensee):

30 Sekunden Durchschnitt





und hier der Unterschied (also delta):




Also wie man sieht, eine kontinueriliche Überschätzung durch Stages.

Wenn man sich aber das ganze Intervall anschaut, dann ist die Abweichung nur 4%. Man bedenke, der Fehler der P1 ist z.B. +/- 2%. Also dann doch nicht so schlimm, wie man vom ersten Betrachten der Graphen meinen würde.

Jetzt mal das linke P1 Pedal x 2 und mit Stages verglichen:





Immer noch Unterschiede, allerdings kommen wir jetzt gut in den Fehlermessbereich rein. Was auffällt (Daten nicht gezeigt), dass die Variabilität bei Stages wesentlich größer ist.

Nun kann man hier schon mal sagen, das wohl meine Stages-FTP mit Abstrichen auf die P1 übertragbar sind. Schließlich macht man so einen Test frisch ausgeruht und am Anfang einer Trainingsfahrt. Muss zudem nochmal sagen, ich war gestern platt. Normalerweie hänge ich noch 10-15 min L4 oben am Walchensee dran. Da hatte ich gestern keine Lust drauf.

Auch wenn es weh tut ein paar Watt bei der FTP abzuziehen, aber prozentual betrachtet ist es nicht so schlimm.

Nun zum zweiten Block, SST von der Jachenau nach Bad Tölz:








Also hier dann doch eine wesentlich höhere Abweichung. 7% für das ganze Intervall.

Prinzipiell muss gesagt werden, die Abweichung wird mit höherer Wattzahl geringer. Allerdings bin ich nur zwei kurze > 360 W Abschnitte gestern gefahren. Das werde ich mir zukünftig noch anschauen müssen.

Also stellt sich die Frage, kommt die größere Abweichung vom geringeren Wattbereich, oder aber vom späteren Zeitpunkt des Blocks in der Einheit, oder aber von beidem? Das werde ich erst zukünftig sehen, wenn mal SST Intervalle "frisch" fahre.

Also meine eigenen Schlussfolgerungen bisher:

Ich kann meine Stages-FTP (mit Abstrichen) weiterhin benutzen (relevant für das MTB), schließlich wurde sie mit einem CP20 Wert besimmt. In diesem Wattbereich scheint die Abweichung gering zu sein. Auch VO2max Intervalle und wohl auch 100% FTP Intervalle können recht gut gesteuert werden, egal welcher PM.

Auch wenn es etwas nervt, nicht die "korrekte" Leistung unter bestimmten Umständen angezeigt zu bekommen, ich sehe nicht wirklich eine praktische Relevanz für mich, die sich aus den Beobachtungen ergibt. Hätte ich jetzt aber nicht schon die Stages für das MTB, ich würde mir auf alle Fälle eine P2M kaufen. Ganz sicher.

Als nächstes muss ich mir den Einfluss der Kadenz anschauen, schließlich kurbelt man am Rennrad viel höher.


----------



## __Stefan__ (22. August 2015)

Hier noch mal erster Block mit Stages, P1 Left x 2, P1


----------



## __Stefan__ (22. August 2015)

und hier noch das gleiche (allerdings andere Farben) für den zweiten Block. Die ersten 10-15min können sehr gut durch die Links-Dominanz erklärt werden.


----------



## Milan Racer (22. August 2015)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> ich sehe nicht wirklich eine praktische Relevanz für mich, die sich aus den Beobachtungen ergibt.



Sehr interessant deine Ausführung und schön dargestellt. Obiger Satz bringt es aber gut auf den Punkt. Ich fahre schon lange Stages und bin voll und ganz zufrieden damit. Hätte zwar auch lieber 3 SRM aber dann kein Geld mehr für die Räder zum dran schrauben


----------



## TTT (22. August 2015)

Powertap berücksichtigt nicht den Verlust am Angtriebsstrang. 2% sind da locker drin, wenn Kette schräg läuft und schlecht gewartet auch mehr! Wenn Du verschiedene Intensitäten fährst, wie läuft die Kette dann?


----------



## __Stefan__ (22. August 2015)

P1 sind die neuen Powertap Pedal Leistungsmesser


----------



## TTT (22. August 2015)

Na das hab ich gar nicht mitbekommen. Pedal-Leistungsmessern kann ich bisher nichts abgewinnen. Dann frag ich ich trotzdem noch, warum Du den Fehler bei Stages und nicht bei Powertap vermutest?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __Stefan__ (23. August 2015)

Erklärt sich doch alles ganz einfach über Linkes-P1-Pedal mal 2 = Stages. Damit ist man dann im Messfehlerbereich der beiden Geräte. Zudem erklärt sich nun auch der Unterschied, den ich bisher auf meinem Wahoo Kickr vs. Stages gesehen habe.


----------



## __Stefan__ (23. August 2015)

Heute war wohl der blödeste Tag, um zum Walchensee rauf zu fahren. Anscheinend haben sie die Bundesstraße durch Garmisch gesperrt. D.h. der komplette Urlaubsverkehr der kompletten Republik, von wo sie alle hergekommen sind, hat sich den Kesselberg runter gezwängt.

Aber das sind die Opfer, die man auf sich nimmt, um sich besser zu verstehen. Weiß nur nicht, ob die ganze Luftverschmutzung durch die vielen Autos einen Einfluss hatte.

Heute mit 2 Nächten vollem Schlaf und viel Pasta gestern (habe ich die beim letzen Mal nicht gemacht) einenn neuen Angriff gestartet. 3 x zum Walchensee rauf (je 14 min @ 100% FTP) und danach 40 min SST @ 90% SST in der Ebene.

Die Walchenseeauffahrten waren alle mit perfekter 50-50 L/R Balance. Stages und P1 fast deckungsgleich. Beim SST Block dann eine leichte Verschiebung zum linken dominanten Bein, allerdings noch im Messfehlerbereich.

5 Sekunden Durchschnitt:




30 Sekunden Durchschnitt:




Beide meine Stages produzieren hin und wieder 1 Sekunden 0 Watt Werte. Die erklären die "Täler" in den 30 Sekunden Durchschnitt FTP Blöcken.

Also was kann man sagen: Spot on! Meine Stages FTP kann ich definitiv weiter verwenden. 

Ich hätte wirklich nicht gedacht, dass sich "platt sein" (zumindest bei mir) über gesteigerte Asymmetrie auswirkt. Unrunder ja, aber L/R hatte ich nicht auf dem Radar. Erklärt auch ein wenig, warum ich immer nur im dominanten Bein Krämpfe bekomme (bei sehr langen, intensiven Rennen, am Anfang der Saison): es leistet einfach mehr Arbeit, von daher erschöpft es mehr. Die Frage ist nur, kann man daran arbeiten?

Was noch interessant ist: am Schluss der 3 h Trainingsfahrt hatte ich eine L/R Balance von 60-65% in der Zone 2. Bei 200 Watt sind das dann immerhin über 40 Watt. Hat das eine Relevanz für so > 4 h Grundlagenfahrten? Prinzipiell schreibt die Literatur, dass bei niedriger Wattzahl die Disbalance sehr groß ist. Wirkliche Relevanz?

Wie auch immer, werde jetzt dann wohl mein 105 Stages verkaufen und die P1 behalten.


----------



## __Stefan__ (24. August 2015)

Hier dann noch die L/R Balance aus GC (3 Sekunden Durchschnitt).

100% FTP Block:




90% FTP Block:


----------



## oflech (27. August 2015)

Wollte mal hören wie es bei anderen mit der CTL weitergeht. Steigert ihr die noch oder stagniert sie, oder wie bei mir, fällt sie langsam ab.
Bedingt durch weniger Training im Urlaub und viele Wettkämpfe geht die Gesamtbelastung bei mir immer weiter zurück.
Meine Leistungen werden aber nicht schlechter, im Gegenteil, kurz nach dem Urlaub hatte ich richtig Druck. Heraus kam ein AK-Sieg, und letztes Wochenende in Zierenberg ein 2.Platz AK. 
Ich könnte mir im Moment aber auch nicht vorstellen die CTL wieder auf das Niveau vom Juni (90) zu heben.
Ich fände es interessant mal ein paar andere PMC's zu sehen.
Und wie sich parallel dazu die Leistung entwickelt hat.


----------



## __Stefan__ (27. August 2015)

ist bei mir auch so. Meine CTL ist von 100-110 Juni/Juli auf 80 runter gekracht. Eine Woche Urlaub, dann hat auch noch Krippe/Kindergarten zu. Da bleibt nicht viel Zeit zum trainieren. Und man müsste schon einiges tun, um über 100 zu bleiben. Zudem ist ja auch die Luft etwas raus.

Muss auch zugeben, in meinem Alter kann ich nicht mehr über 100 großartig länger bleiben. Dazu müsste ich öfters härter lang trainieren. Aber dazu regeneriere ich mittlerweile zu langsam. Erschreckend, aber konnte das wirklich über die letzten Jahre beobachten.


----------



## Milan Racer (27. August 2015)




----------



## __Stefan__ (27. August 2015)

Ich hätte gedacht Du kommst höher mit deiner CTL.





Ich habe gerade auf GC 3.2 upgedatet. Dadurch habe ich etliche lange Bergläufe verloren. Meine Kurven wären damit einen Ticken höher.


----------



## Milan Racer (27. August 2015)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Ich hätte gedacht Du kommst höher mit deiner CTL.



meinst du mich? CTL ist ja was persönliches und schlecht untereinander vergleichbar. Um meine 100 CTL zu erreichen muss ich ja einiges mehr an kj umsetzen als andere  Aber trotzdem mal interessant wie andere PMCs aussehen


----------



## __Stefan__ (27. August 2015)

Ja, schon dich. Du bist ja noch jung mit entsprechender Regenerationsfähigkeit. D.h. du hast mindestens einen oder zwei mehr Tage pro Woche. Hätte dich von daher schon in die >110 Region verortet.

Andererseits auch wieder interessant. coggan gibt so 100 als Maximum für "normale"Menschen an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan Racer (28. August 2015)

Habe dieses Jahr die CTL ca. 10% zu 2014 erhöhen können. Geplant war dies nochmal für 2016.
Ich müsste im Sommer einfach nochmal das ein oder andere Trainingslager nachschieben.


----------



## oflech (28. August 2015)

Milan: kommt die gleichmäßig hohe CTL durch mehr Wettkämpfe oder trainierst du noch richtig hart. Oder machst du beides... 
Bin auch schon über 50 und kann bei mehreren Wettkampfwochenenden hintereinander kaum noch härter trainieren unter der Woche. Aber das ist wahrscheinlich normal bei uns Senioren...


----------



## Milan Racer (28. August 2015)

bin im Sommer nicht viele Rennen gefahren. Bin eher noch richtig hart am trainieren. Da ich eher auf kürzeren Strecken unterwegs bin heißt Wettkampf einen deutlichen CTL Verlust, man will ja auch frisch am Start stehen. Die 5Watt/kg FTP war meine Motivation noch weiter gut zu trainieren. Naja bin mit 30 zwar Senior aber fühlen tu ich mich so noch nicht


----------



## __Stefan__ (28. August 2015)

Milan Racer schrieb:


> Naja bin mit 30 zwar Senior aber fühlen tu ich mich so noch nicht



ab 35 geht's los. Mit 40 merkt man dann es so richtig. Es ist wirklich die Regenerationsfähigkeit, die dich dann zurückhält. Coggan hat mit CTL 90-100 für Normalos schon Recht.

Heute 6 h Grundlageschrubben mit dem Rennrad. Rüber nach Tirol, runter ins Inntal und wieder rauf und zurück. Mmmm ... TSS = 230. Diese CTL zeigt mir immer wieder auf, was so Pros mit CTL > 130 so leisten.


----------



## Leon96 (28. August 2015)

@Peter88 
Wo liegt deine CTL eigentlich?


----------



## Berrrnd (28. August 2015)

ich glaube nicht, dass peter hier irgendwelche daten von sich veröffentlichen möchte.

hier fahren zwar schnelle leute rum, aber auf dem niveau fährt hier wahrscheinlich sonst niemand.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Leon96 (28. August 2015)

Gut, da hätte ich jetzt eigentlich auch von selbst drauf kommen können!


----------



## Berrrnd (28. August 2015)

kannst doch auch nach ergebnissen von mindestens zwei leuten aus diesem thread suchen und dann mit den hier geposteten daten verknüpfen.


----------



## Themar7 (4. September 2015)

Heute mal einen 20min FTP Test gefahren. Und siehe da...verbessert. Bin jetzt bei 4,53W/kg!
Steigerung zum letzten Test ca 5%.
Bin vor 2 Wochen den Grand Raid gefahren. Theoretisch 1h schneller. Leider 2 mal einen Reifenschaden, und dadurch ne Stunde verloren. Am Ende hatte ich die gleiche Zeit wie bei der letzten Teilnahme. Top zufrieden!


----------



## __Stefan__ (4. September 2015)

Super!

GR hätte ich auch mal wieder auf der Liste. Bin da vor Jahren mal gefahren. Dann nochmal, aber dann das Schneechaos erlebt. Seit dem bin ich etwas zögerlich, den Aufwand zu betreiben, da an den Start zu gehen. Zudem ist ja fast zeitgleich der NBM, der von hier aus wesentlich näher ist. Zudem dann auch noch Punkt zu Punkt. Man wird mit dem Alter halt auch bequemer.


----------



## Milan Racer (4. September 2015)

Kenne den Grand Raid nur von außen als Betreuer aber selbst mitfahren würde ich auch sehr gerne.
Vielleicht ja schon im nächsten Jahr.


----------



## __Stefan__ (4. September 2015)

Wenn nur nicht diese elendig lange Schiebestück am Schluss wäre. So elendig! 

GR und NBM. Unbedingt beide auf die ToDo Liste!


----------



## Milan Racer (5. September 2015)

Genau das Stück macht den Reiz doch mit aus.
Alban hatte davor eine Banane verlangt und das heißt dann es wird richtig hart


----------



## Themar7 (5. September 2015)

@__Stefan__  Danke!
Ja Grand Raid ist top! Die Landschaft traumhaft, man fährt an einigen 4000er vorbei Grand Combin, Dent Blanche, Weisshorn, Matterhorn ist auch zu sehen. Jemand hat mal gesagt der Grand Raid beginnt erst bei km100, nach Eison wenns nach LA Vieille hoch geht zur Tragepassage. Die meisten Langdistanzen sind dann schon zu Ende.
Die Tragepassage ist schon krass. Am Anfang kann man noch etwas fahren. Manchmal ist schieben besser oder Rad auf dem Rücken! Am schlimmsten fand ich aber den kurzen Gegenanstieg vor der Zielabfahrt. Bei einer Höhe von 2700m...war eh dann total im Eimer bin ich mit grad so 140Watt hochgekrochen. Zum Schluss bei der langen Abfahrt vorbei am Lac de Moiry muss man auch höllisch aufpassen.
Ein harter schöner langer Tag war es mit 466TSS ohne Schiebpassage, NP 189 mit Nullwerten und 2x Plattfuß beheben.

NBM bin ich noch nicht gefahren. Die Termine liegen immer sehr dicht zusammen!


----------



## Milan Racer (5. September 2015)

Morgen fahre ich meinen letzten Test für die Saison. CP10 bin gespannt welche Leistung raus kommt?
Die nächsten vier Wochenenden dann Rennen und dann solls das schon wieder gewesen sein.


----------



## Milan Racer (6. September 2015)

6:30min mit 440Watt
Sollte für die letzten Rennen reichen 
Wünsche allen viel Erfolg und Spaß bei euren Rennen und hoffe auf weitere gute Diskussionen hier im Forum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrFaker (8. September 2015)

CTL schwer vergleichbar. Ich bewege mich in Form zwischen 100-105. Im März hatte ich aber einige Wochen auch Höchstform mit bis an 120.


----------



## Milan Racer (11. September 2015)

ohne Worte


----------



## cocoon-XC (14. September 2015)

@ Milan Racer

Gratulation zu deinem 2. Platz. Bei den Werten war das zu erwarten.

Wie viel W/kg hast du im Durchschnitt erbracht?


----------



## Milan Racer (14. September 2015)

danke
1:35h Fahrzeit mit 4,5Watt/kg im Schnitt


----------



## Cornells (14. September 2015)

Milan Racer schrieb:


> danke
> 1:35h Fahrzeit mit 4,5Watt/kg im Schnitt



was 0,5W/kg aus machen  
ich hatte 1:39 bei 4W/kg


----------



## Milan Racer (14. September 2015)

"Durchschnitt" ist ja auch so eine Sache beim Watttraining.
Durchschnitt, NP, mit und ohne "0". Strava zeigt die gewichtete Leistung,...Äpfel und Birnen 

0,5Watt/kg ist ein riesen Unterschied. 4min bei der kurzen Fahrzeit aber eben auch


----------



## Leon96 (14. September 2015)

Zumal die gewichtete Leistung bei Strava die xPower ist und nicht NP....
Macht im Rennen bestimmt auch nochmal >10 Watt Differenz


----------



## ck-master (17. September 2015)

Hallo zusammen.

Nach meiner 3 Rennsaison auf dem MTB , habe ich mich entschlossen, mich nun auch dem Thema Leistungsmessung zu widmen 
Gibt es von den ehrfarenen Leuten hier irgendwelche Tipps bzgl. Einstellungen (Stages), Lektüre usw. ?
Habe mir mal das Buch von "Coggan" bestellt und werde mich da mal einlesen.


Gruss chris


----------



## __Stefan__ (17. September 2015)

Besorge dir auch noch das entsprechende Buch von Friel. Teilweise steht ähnliches drin, aber ich finde es gut, so manchen Zusammenhang zweimal leicht unterschiedlich erklärt zu bekommen. In Anbetracht der Kosten für einen PM ist das gut investiertes Geld. Ich finde es immer wieder erschreckend, wenn ich Leute sehe, die zwar einen PM am Rad haben, aber noch nie etwas von FTP oder Trainingszonen gehört haben. Die schauen sich einfach nur die Wattzahlen an und erfreuen sich daran.

Bei Stages kann man nicht viel einstellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (17. September 2015)

.


----------



## Leon96 (17. September 2015)

power2max kostet nicht so extrem viel mehr
Und wenn man eine große Investition tätigt dann sollte es am Ende an 300€ nicht scheitern.
Es sei denn, du hast mehrere Räder und müsstest ständig den pm wechseln, dann ists mit p2max u.ä natürlich anstrengend!


----------



## ck-master (17. September 2015)

Ja so siehts aus.....ich bräuchte mehrere.
Kollegen von mir die Stages nutzen sind aber auch relativ zufrieden.


----------



## Milan Racer (17. September 2015)

Stages ist top, wüsste nicht was dagegen spricht.
Günstig und funktioniert bei mir seit Jahren einwandfrei.


----------



## mete (17. September 2015)

.


----------



## __Stefan__ (17. September 2015)

ach, nachdem ich ja mittlerweile am Rennrad P1s fahre, dachte ich mir auch zuerst, ich muss am MTB aufrüsten. Lass ich jetzt aber mal bleiben, ich kenne ja jetzt meine L/R Besonderheiten und beim Einsatz mit dem MTB fällt das eh nicht so ins Gewicht. Und ich finde schon, das eine X9 Kurbel viel flotter geweschselt ist, wie eine ganze Kurbel. Zudem wenn man dann auch noch die filigranen Rotor BB92 zu 30 mm Achse Lager hat, wobei ich jetzt natürlich nicht weiß, wie leicht die Rex rauszuholen ist. Bei meinen X0 Kurbeln braucht es schon den Gummihammer.

Falls jemand eine nagelneue Rennrad Stages braucht (105er, 5700, 172.5mm, silver, noch 1.5 Jahre Garantie, Originalrechnung usw. vorhanden) ... meine bisherige wurde gerade vom Stages Support gegen eine neue ausgetauscht, aber habe ja jetzt die P1.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oflech (18. September 2015)

Milan Racer schrieb:


> Stages ist top, wüsste nicht was dagegen spricht.
> Günstig und funktioniert bei mir seit Jahren einwandfrei.


Deckt sich auch mit meinen Erfahrungen. Hab die am Renner und am MTB dran. Beide funktionieren ohne Probleme. Batterieverbrauch ist etwas nervig aber kann ich mit leben.
Ab und an habe ich das Problem mit dem Batteriedeckel, also Ausfall der Funktion, kurz draufdrücken und es geht wieder. Werde wohl mal einen neuen besorgen müssen.
Gerade weil ich an beiden Rädern das gleiche System verwende, kann ich gut mit den Daten leben. Ob ich und eine ungleiche Verteilung Rechts/Links habe interessiert mich nicht. Ich wüsste auch nicht wie man das ändern könnte. 
Und das die Werte vielleicht nicht so genau sind wie von SRM ist mir auch nicht wichtig, die Werte brauche ich für mich und nicht zum protzen...
Also wenn das Geld doch eine Rolle spielt, gerade wenn man mehrere Räder hat, kann ich die uneingeschränkt empfehlen. 
Nicht zu vergessen sollte man auch das geringe Gewicht!


----------



## __Stefan__ (18. September 2015)

Schick deine Stages nach Kirchzarten, kurze Batterielaufzeit ist ein Mangel. Vermutlich kriegst Du eine brandneue Ersatzkurbel (spreche da aus zweifacher Erfahrung). Kann man ja jetzt auch in der der Nachsaison machen.


----------



## mete (18. September 2015)

.


----------



## oflech (18. September 2015)

Meine Stages halten im Schnitt so 1,5 Monate. Ich nehme an das das normal ist?


----------



## ck-master (18. September 2015)

Welche Software nutzt ihr denn für die Auswertung?


----------



## oflech (18. September 2015)

Golden Cheetah und Strava


----------



## __Stefan__ (18. September 2015)

Golden Cheetah




mete schrieb:


> Die Statistik sagt, dass die dann aber nicht unbedingt mängelfrei ist. "Zweifache" Erfahrung scheint das ja auch zu belegen .



na ja, die hatten halt Problem bei ihrer 1. Generation. Ist glaube ich auch bekannt und wenn es Probleme gibt, dann werden sie halt ausgetauscht. Die neueren laufen nun wirklich problemlos.


----------



## Leon96 (18. September 2015)

oflech schrieb:


> Meine Stages halten im Schnitt so 1,5 Monate. Ich nehme an das das normal ist?


Nein, ich denke zu wenig.
Liegt ja ziemlich deutlich unter Herstellerangabe von ca 200h
Ein Kollege von mir hat noch etwas öfters gewechselt als du, ca alle 40h.
Da gab es auf jeden Fall kostenlosen Ersatz.

Bei p2max bin ich jetzt bei 360h.
Das eine mal wo ich dachte die Batterie ist leer wars ein garmin-update gewesen...


----------



## __Stefan__ (18. September 2015)

Leon96 schrieb:


> p2max



Welche Rotor fährst Du denn? Welches Innenlager?


----------



## Leon96 (18. September 2015)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Welche Rotor fährst Du denn? Welches Innenlager?


3D classic, die gibts auf dem Markt stand jetzt aber seit ein paar Wochen nicht mehr.
Dazu ein ganz normales Pressfitinnenlager von Shimano.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __Stefan__ (18. September 2015)

Musstest Du da irgendwie noch selber mit Spacern ausrichten oder passt das von Haus aus mit dem Shimano Pressfit?


----------



## Leon96 (18. September 2015)

Bisschen Spacer ist dabei.
Ist beim alten Rad (bsa68) aber auch gewesen.


----------



## __Stefan__ (18. September 2015)

Danke, jetzt kann ich mir das vorstellen. Bei den Rex ist ja jetzt der Vorspannungsring da.

Schwierig, schwierig. Wenn es nur eine Kurbel gäbe, aber zwischen Rex 1 und 3 abwägen fällt mir echt schwer. Andererseits: es ist ja wirklich davon auszugehen, dass die Preise weiter fallen. Und vor nächstem Frühjahr lohnt sich die Anschaffung eh nicht mehr.


----------



## __Stefan__ (19. September 2015)

Tja, die Form ist ein zartes Pflänzchen das gehegt und gepflegt werden will. Bitter, aber auch wieder gut, dass das Körpergefühl durch die Zahlen bestätigt wird. Die letzten Wochen ging einfach nichts. Sehr stressiger Familienurlaub im August, ständig kranke Kinder und seit mehreren Wochen hat Tochter #3 nachts Partygelüste. Weiß nicht, wann ich das letzte Mal wirklich 7 h durchgeschlafen habe. Bin zwar schon viel Radgefahren, aber konnte einfach nicht mehr in den oberen Bereich. Jetzt sehe ich natürlich auch, dass der obere Bereich wohl mittlereweile zu hoch war.


----------



## __Stefan__ (19. September 2015)

Dazu dann noch das PMC (ich interpoliere die FTP für die Zeit zwischen zwei Tests). Ist schon so alles in sich stimmig. Aber das es gleich so runter rasselt.


----------



## Leon96 (19. September 2015)




----------



## Milan Racer (19. September 2015)




----------



## Milan Racer (19. September 2015)

dann will ich auch nochmal. Am ersten Berg bei min 10 wollte irgendwie keiner mit und so wurde es eine 35km solo Attacke


----------



## manurie (20. September 2015)

Ich bin heute gleich solo los  Mit dem Fully(14kg) stelle ich eh keine persönliche Bestmarken im Uphill auf, von daher gings eher ruhig zur Sache.

Mein Hobbyathletpmc:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Themar7 (21. September 2015)

Nochmal Thema Stages:  Bei mir jetzt seit Februar 2014 im Einsatz und läuft gut. Allerdings rate ich den Batteriedeckel + Dichtung jährlich oder halbjährlich zu wechseln denn bei mir ist auch letztens Nässe eingedrungen. 
Letztes WE war bei uns ein 140km Straßenrennen. Stages ist leider nach 35min ausgefallen...Schade, war aber auch egal da ich eh nicht dauernd auf die Werte schauen konnte....Habe mich ja eh nur im Windschatten aufgehalten und nichts dem >40,8er Schnitt zu beigetragen.
Die Auswertung hätte ich natürlich gern gesehen...schade!
Jetzt ein neuer Batteriedeckel + neue Dichtung....und läuft wieder top! Die ersten Regenfahrten auch überstanden!


----------



## rauschs (22. September 2015)

"dcrainmaker" hat dazu von der Eurobike noch etwas geschrieben: Einerseits senkt "stages" wohl die Preise. Andererseits betr. Wasser und Batterie.
.


 

http://www.dcrainmaker.com/2015/08/stages-announces-options.html


----------



## Leon96 (22. September 2015)

So, nachdem ich die letzten 4 Wochen im Schnitt nur etwas mehr als 1/3 meiner Jahresdurchschnittswochen-TSS gefahren bin habe ich heute einen CP20 gemacht.

314 zu 330 Watt. 5% weniger.
(Die 330 stammen allerdings aus einem abgebrochenen CP30)

FTP somit vermutlich knapp unter 290 statt zuvor 300-305


----------



## manurie (23. September 2015)

Ich komme gar nicht dazu eine cp20 zu fahren, weil das geht bei mir nur am Sonntag und irgendwie hat mein Körper dann keine Lust dazu. Also lass ich das jetzt am Sonntag sein und fahre stattdessen ne lange Tour mit dem Rennrad oder ne Runde Trails ballern mit dem Fully. Jetzt ist der Sommer ja vorbei, also auch kein richtiges Training mehr, obwohl ich so zielgerichtet ja nicht trainiert habe. Ist auch meine erste Saison mit Powermeter gewesen, Fortschritte sind erkennbar und ich habe damit gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Jetzt über den Winter die Fortschritte beibehalten. Meinen Pulsmesser habe ich in den Ruhestand geschickt, ich fahre jetzt eher nach Körpergefühl und sehe dabei auf die Leistungswerte und auch auf die Langzeitauswertung mit GoldenCheetah.

Rennen fahre ich ja eh keine, der PM ist nur dazu da, damit ich persönliche Fortschritte erkennen kann.
Ich fahre den Stages(XT 175mm) am 29er Hardtail, 29er AM-Fully, Crossbike und am alten Stahlrenner. Über den Winter habe ich ein Aufbauproject Carbonrennrad, da kommt ein neuer PM zum Einsatz, es wird wahrscheinlich ein power2max werden. Ausser dem Rahmenset hab ich ja noch keine Teile angeschafft und der PM wird das erste Teil sein.


----------



## ck-master (24. September 2015)

Guten Morgen

Fahrt ihr die Cp Tests eigentlich ausschließlich auf der strasse oder auch auf der rolle?
Dürfte ja eigentlich egal sein oder?


----------



## oflech (24. September 2015)

Am besten ist es den Test immer unter gleichen Bedingungen, und mit dem Rad für die die Werte nachher gelten sollen, zu fahren.
Heißt also, CP 20 für den Renner auf dem Rennrad, MTB etc.
Und bei unterschiedlichen PM's das gleiche. Ich würde nicht die Wert vom z.B. Stages beim MTB für den Renner mit z.B. power2max übernehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan Racer (24. September 2015)

ck-master schrieb:


> Guten Morgen
> 
> Fahrt ihr die Cp Tests eigentlich ausschließlich auf der strasse oder auch auf der rolle?
> Dürfte ja eigentlich egal sein oder?



Ich fahre nur draußen, auf der Rolle bekommst du ein Hitzeproblem und daher meist niedrigere Werte.
Aber wie oflech schreibt, einfach unter immer möglichst konstanten Bedingungen testen.


----------



## oflech (24. September 2015)

Bei mir hat sich die CTL mittlerweile so bei 60 bis 65 eingependelt. Wüsste nicht wie ich die im Moment auch wieder hochkriegen könnte.
Ich habe immer das Gefühl so knapp am "Trainings-Burn-Out" vorbeizuschrammen. Hört sich drastisch an, ist aber nicht ganz so schlimm. 
Ich denke die Saison war recht lang, insgesamt habe ich 15 Wettkampftage gehabt. 
Vom Gefühl ist die Form immer noch sehr gut, aber auch extrem instabil. Also wenn ich nur ein wenig überzocke haut es mich richtig runter. 
Also mit dicken Beinen, Müdigkeit uns so.
Sicherlich ist es einfach so das ich (50+) einfach längere Regenarationszeiten akzeptieren muß.

Gestern bin ich 4x3min L5 Intervalle gefahren, und es ging richtig gut! Habe die Leistung von Intervall zu Intervall gesteigert, und richtig weh getan hat es überhaupt nicht.
Am Wochenende noch ein kurzes MTB-Rennen (Challenge4MTB) über eine Stunde, und wenn es da gut läuft schließe ich die Rennsaison für für 2015 ab. 

Dann geht's nach eine Pause weiter mit Wasi's Plan zur Bestform 3.0


----------



## Leon96 (24. September 2015)

Das hat gerade keinen Sinn gemacht.
5:29min @.404 Watt.

Verschlechterte CP20 und Bestwert in der CP5-Region (CP5 Rekord war 406 Watt, die 404 heute sind höher einzuschätzen!), versteh ich einfach nicht!! Das macht einfach keinen Sinn!


----------



## __Stefan__ (24. September 2015)

Wieso macht das keinen Sinn? Max CP5 und Max CP20 sind ganz andere Energiesysteme.

Ich kann jetzt nur von mir auf andere schließen: Hatte Ende Juli eine CP20 von 375W. Bis letzte Woche (ich habe hier berichtet) habe ich meine Trainingszonen danach ausgerichtet. Das Problem damit: konnte in letzter Zeit keine Workouts mehr durchziehen. War auch klar, habe einen viel zu hohen Bereich angepeilt. Meine eigentliche CP20 bzw. abgeleitete FTP ist ja in den Keller gerasselt. Mich würde aber dann nicht verwundern, wenn meine CP5 gleich bleibt. Schließlich habe ich die ja bei den ganzen abgebrochenen Trainingseinheiten (weil ich viel zu hoch eingestiegen bin) direkt angesprochen.

Ob das bei dir so ähnlich ist? Keine Ahnung. "Just my 2 cents", wie der Ami so sagt.


----------



## Leon96 (24. September 2015)

Nein nicht wirklich.

Ich hab generell never irgendwas gezielt in die Richtung trainiert.
Allerdings sollte ich das vielleicht bei der Stärke in dem Bereich mal tun.

L5-L7-Anteil dieses Jahr liegt bei 3%
Und L5-L7-Anteil in den letzten 28 Tagen lag ohne den Test heute und den CP20 am Dienstag bei sagenhaften <10 Minuten 

Daher versteh ich nicht, dass ich mich da sogar verbessert!! habe!
Trotz 1/3 Umfang in den letzten 4 Wochen!


----------



## __Stefan__ (24. September 2015)

na ja, vielleicht ist deine CP5 halt vielleicht auch dein genetisches Minimum-Potential, dass bei auch nur geringem Training aufrecht erhalten werden kann. Schon mal überlegt Bahnfahrer zu werden?


----------



## Leon96 (24. September 2015)

Nein. Das ist doch Pfurzlangweilig!
Und 1000 Watt kann ich nichtmal 10sec halten 

Was bleiben da noch für Distanzen über? 2000? 3000? Gibts sowas?


----------



## Milan Racer (24. September 2015)

interessant

ich bemerke bei mir auch wenn ich stark erholt bin ich im Kurzzeitbereich richtig gut bin, obwohl diesen Bereich nicht speziell vorher trainiert zu haben. Habe die Woche mein Wattrekord bis 3s verbessert, obwohl überhaupt keine Sprints im Sommer trainiert.



Leon96 schrieb:


> Und L5-L7-Anteil in den letzten 28 Tagen lag ohne den Test heute und den CP20 am Dienstag bei sagenhaften <10 Minuten



musste gerade mal schauen, bei mir >3:20h im gleichen Zeitraum


----------



## __Stefan__ (24. September 2015)

Leon96 schrieb:


> Nein. Das ist doch Pfurzlangweilig!



Vorsicht was Du da von dir gibst, durfte in sehr jungen Jahren in schwarz-rot-gold meine Runden im Velodrom drehen (für das A-Team hat es aber dann doch nicht gereicht, Mauer ist gerade gefallen und drüben waren sie mit dem Anabolika einfach professioneller).

Trotzdem, habe da eine noch sehr emotionale Bindung zu der Disziplin ... also aufpassen, "sonst ruck ma zam"


----------



## Leon96 (24. September 2015)

Aber das ist bei mir dann jetzt ein richtig krasses Gefälle.
Echter CP5 wahrscheinlich bei ca 410 Watt, CP20 bei 314 Watt und FTP dann ca 285 wahrscheinlich 
So hoch kann die ich W's auf Golden Cheetah glaube ich gar nicht setzten! 

Was mich halt extrem wundert ist, dass der CP5 so krass ist, wie bereits gesagt.
Frische ja, aber alles was an Form da war kann eigentlich gar nicht mehr existent sein wegen den letzten 4 Wochen.
Und ein CP5 ist immernoch hauptsächlich von der Form abhängig und eigentlich nicht hauptsächlich von der Frische.
(Klar, ohne Frische ist der CP5 natürlich auch grottig, das ist mir auch klar!  )

Grober Überblick letzte 4 Wochen siehe Anhang.

Ich müsste jetzt eigentlich noch die 5sec-Leistung testen.
Aber ich vermute die ist definitiv runtergegangen, da bin ich mir eigentlich sicher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan Racer (25. September 2015)

Ist schon ein krasser Unterschied von CP5 zu CP20.
Fährst du beides im Flachen oder evtl. CP5 am Berg?

Deine Werte sind recht beeindruckend. Du hast zwei große Baustellen meiner Meinung nach. FTP hoch und Gewicht runter 

Wie bekomme ich in der Auswertung rechts oben die Tabelle "Modell" W', CP und Pmax dargestellt?


----------



## oflech (25. September 2015)

Leon ist ein sehr athletischer Typ mit viel Kraft, und ich denke die CP5 wird hauptsächlich über Frische und Kraft erbracht. Da er aber in letzer Zeit hauptsächlich kurze und knackige Sachen gemacht hat, verwundert mich die hohe CP5 nicht.
Meiner Meinung solltest du, Leon, deinen Schwerpunkt erst mal auf Grundlage legen. Nur rumeiern im GA ist natürlich auch nicht gut, aber bei dir fehlt es doch eher an der Basis.
Laut Strava war die CP5 am Berg.


----------



## Berrrnd (25. September 2015)

oflech schrieb:


> Leon ist ein sehr athletischer Typ mit viel Kraft


 

ist mir noch gar nicht aufgefallen.


----------



## oflech (25. September 2015)

Zumindestens sah er so aus als ich ihn das letze Mal beim Wettkampf gesehen habe. Ist aber schon eine ganze Weile her


----------



## __Stefan__ (25. September 2015)

sagt mal, ist hier mit CP5 5 Sekunden gemeint?


----------



## oflech (25. September 2015)

Nee, 5min...


----------



## mete (25. September 2015)

.


----------



## Leon96 (25. September 2015)

oflech schrieb:


> Leon ist ein sehr athletischer Typ mit viel Kraft, und ich denke die CP5 wird hauptsächlich über Frische und Kraft erbracht. Da er aber in letzer Zeit hauptsächlich kurze und knackige Sachen gemacht hat, verwundert mich die hohe CP5 nicht.





oflech schrieb:


> Zumindestens sah er so aus als ich ihn das letze Mal beim Wettkampf gesehen habe. Ist aber schon eine ganze Weile her





k_star schrieb:


> ist mir noch gar nicht aufgefallen.



Olaf, beim nächsten mal wohl doch Brille aufsetzten! 
Athletisch   höchstens wenn es darum geht hohe Gewichte auf die Waage zu zaubern! 

Ich bin was das angeht das völlige Gegenteil.
Und selbst wenn das Gewicht passen würde wäre ich alles, aber nicht athletisch.
Da bist du 100x näher dran. Obwohl du auch nicht athletisch bist sondern einfach dünn!

Also jeder der kurzzeitig im Vergleich zur FTP abartig gut ist (und langzeitig eben beschissen) hat eigentlich Oberschenkel wie Hulk.
Also so hab ich das bei vielen Leuten immer in Erinnerung. Ich hab aber eigentlich gar keine Oberschenkel.
90% der Leute mit denen ich am Wochenende unterwegs bin und die ich aus den Puschen fahre (n kann!) haben mehr Muskulatur.
Daher ist die CP5 immernoch nicht logisch.


Ich habe in der letzten Zeit auch keine kurzen knackigen Sachen gemacht.
Nur kurz und Rekom.
Schau mal nochmal auf Strava nach Olaf!
Wenn das nicht der Fall wäre hätte ich hier ja nicht gefragt.
Das hätt ich mir selbst irgendwie dann noch zusammenreimen können. 

Edit sagt:
CP5 am Berg und CP20 in der Ebene.
Allerdings merk ich an den längsten Anstiegen die wir hier haben (12 Minuten) dass es irgendwann rapide bergab geht.
Ein CP20 am Berg ist zwar immer stärker als in der Ebene, aber ich bin mir sicher, dass das nicht mehr als 10 Watt macht. Spricht der Unterschied wäre immernoch ziemlich groß.


----------



## mete (25. September 2015)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Leon96 (25. September 2015)

mete schrieb:


> Ein bisschen kommt es dabei auch auf die Hebellänge, sprich Deine Körpergröße an. Je größer die Hebel, desto weniger Muskulatur brauchst Du für eine bestimmte Leistung, irgendeinen Vorteil muss groß sein beim Radsport ja auch haben .


Ja, und die totale Leistung.
In der Ebene immer gas machen.
Da kommen solche Abfallprodukte wie 31er Schnitt im GA2 bei rum. Aber wehe der Berg... 


Milan Racer schrieb:


> Wie bekomme ich in der Auswertung rechts oben die Tabelle "Modell" W', CP und Pmax dargestellt?


Jetzt nach CP5 und CP20 habe ich:
CP: 283 Watt
W' 37.3kj
Pmax: 1028

Pmax passt aber nicht.
Schätze 1100-1150 oder so.

Was meinst du mit "dargestellt?"


----------



## oflech (25. September 2015)

Mensch Leon, jetzt wollte ich dich mal richtig gut aussehen lassen und du machst alles zunichte. Trotzdem denke ich das du viel Power in den Beinen hast. Die Ausdauer ist nicht besonders ausgeprägt weil du die in letzter Zeit auch nicht wirklich trainiert hast. Zumindest sehe ich bei Strava kaum solche Einheiten.


----------



## Leon96 (25. September 2015)

oflech schrieb:


> Mensch Leon, jetzt wollte ich dich mal richtig gut aussehen lassen und du machst alles zunichte.


 
Wenn Kai hier nicht im Forum wäre hätte ich das auch so stehen gelassen


----------



## Milan Racer (25. September 2015)

Leon96 schrieb:


> Was meinst du mit "dargestellt?"



na einfach die Ansicht im Programm. Ich sehe bei mir die Spalte rechts oben nicht mit den angegeben Werten aus deiner Übersicht


----------



## Milan Racer (25. September 2015)

Ich meine die CP5 (VO2max) ist sozusagen recht stark genetisch veranlagt. Und wenn ein Fahrer bei der CP20 dazu deutlich nachlässt heißt das für mich das er noch Luft nach oben hat. Also noch nicht austrainiert. Irgendwo habe ich mal gelesen das die FTP ca. 85% der Vo2max Wattwerte erreicht werden kann. Also Leon da geht noch was


----------



## Leon96 (25. September 2015)

Milan Racer schrieb:


> Irgendwo habe ich mal gelesen das die FTP ca. 85% der Vo2max Wattwerte erreicht werden kann. Also Leon da geht noch was


Ich weiß. Aber das schaffen wohl wahrscheinlich nur Leute mit extrem massig Lebenskilometern.
Unabhänging vom Trainingsinhalt.

Aber ich hab ja noch ein paar Jahre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan Racer (25. September 2015)

naja bei mir hauts fast hin


----------



## __Stefan__ (25. September 2015)

mete schrieb:


> Wie wir heute wissen, war die BRD in Sachen Doping ja auch nicht gerade ein Kind von Traurigkeit und bzgl. des Radsports im Speziellen schon gar nicht .



Aber ich schrieb ja auch im Komparativ, "professionell*ER*". Ich mag jetzt echt keinen Ossi-Wessi-Disput hier eröffnen, aber meine eigene Erfahrung deckt sich doch ziemlich, mit dem was man vor Kurzem so lesen konnte. Der große Unterschied bei mir damals war, wir im Westen wurden bis 18 eigentlich nicht behelligt. Die gleichaltrigen Jungs aus dem Osten waren schon voll dabei, und das war noch Anfang der 90er. Denen wurde auch keine Option gegeben. Geändert hat es sich dann mit 18. Da wurde einem schon sehr deutlich zu verstehen gegeben, "was von einem erwartet wurde". Das war dann auch der Zeitpunkt, wo ich aufgehört habe. Aber mal ganz ehrlich, man wusste schon wer im Team was macht und wer nicht. Muss aber auch eingestehen, bei mir hätte es auch nicht "mit" zu einer großen Karriere gerreicht.

Bei meinem großen Bruder war das so ähnlich, der war aber Straßenfahrer. Da war der Druck nicht ganz so groß. Er hatte dann aber ein Angebot von einem Pro-Team (räusper), wo ihm sehr genau zu verstehen gegeben worden ist, was von ihm erwartet wird. Na ja, dann hat er doch studiert, heute spielt er Golf ...


----------



## mete (26. September 2015)

.


----------



## Peter88 (26. September 2015)

Hi

Bis her war ich in diesen Thema eher ein stiller Leser. Da meine suche nach einer geeigneten Person zur Trainingsbetreuung leider bis her vergeblich war, werde ich wohl weiter mein eigener Trainer bleiben. Deshalb wende ich mich vertrauensvoll an euch mit meiner frage

Bis her (in den letzten 2 Jahren) habe ich nur im Bereich von 60% bis 90% meiner FTP trainiert. Über 90% der FTP bin ich nur bei Leistungstests, Rennen und den seltenen Offroad Trainingseinheiten gefahren.
Im letzten Winter habe ich zum ersten Mal ein kleines Krafttraining (Langhanteltraining) absolviert. Die erzielten Fortschritte bei dem doch sehr geringen Aufwand und der geringen zusätzlichen Trainingsbelastung motivieren mich in diesem Winter eine weitere Baustelle anzugehen, die ich bis her total vernachlässigt habe.
Nun stellt sich mir aber die Frage wie ich das angehen soll..
L4, L5 oder L6 Intervalle?
Meine ersten Überlegungen dazu
L4 ist nahe an L3 in dem ich schon viel zeit verbringe.
L6 ist vielleicht zu weit weg vom Wettkampftempo (Langstrecke)


Werde das Training zeitlich getrennt von meinen anderen training morgens auf der Rolle fahren. Da die anderen Trainingseinheiten unter diesen versuch nicht leiden sollen.

Wie sollte ich es eurer Meinung nach das angehen?

Freu mich über jede Antwort und Kritik!
Recherchiere auch in anderen quellen um meine fragen zu beantworten. Jedoch war das Forum bis her oft am nützlichsten 

Gruß
Peter


----------



## __Stefan__ (26. September 2015)

Warum trainierst du nicht über 90% FTP? Du schreibst ja selbst, dass Du in Rennen über 90% FTP fährst. Also sollte man das auch im Training berücksichtigen. Wenn ich mir meine Dateien von sehr langen Rennen anschaue (8-12h), dann habe ich da sehr viel > 90%. Obwohl ich gezielt gemächlich fahre, aber das Terrain in unserem Sport erfordert halt manchmal in höhere Bereiche zu gehen.

Zudem, wenn du immer unter 90% bleibst, wie machst du das mit der Trainingsprogression? Eigentlich kannst Du dann nur das Volumen erhöhen, um einen höheren Reiz zu setzen. Wenn Zeit kein limitierender Faktor ist ....

Wenn Englisch kein Problem ist, ich finde die Empfehlungen hier (auch wenn ich nicht mit allem übereinstimme) ganz interessant. 

https://www.fascatcoaching.com/tips/golong/
https://www.fascatcoaching.com/tips/mountain-bike-power/
https://www.fascatcoaching.com/tips/how-to-train-for-the-iceman-cometh-mtb-race/
https://www.fascatcoaching.com/tips/off-season-training-program-for-cyclists/

Ich wie sagt der Ami so schön, "there's more than one way to skin a cat"


----------



## Milan Racer (26. September 2015)

Nur weil man im Rennen gelegentlich mal über der FTP fährt muss man es noch nicht zwangsweise im Training machen. Peter fährt glaube überwiegend Langstrecke und da sind andere Dinge wichtig(er).

Kurze Intervalle in Zone 7 bzw. deutlich über der FTP haben jedoch Auswirkungen auf unterschiedlichen Ebenen (zellulär) beim Fahrer und dadurch fährt Peter dann im Rennen schneller. Aber nicht weil er mehr Spitzen einbaut, sondern seine 90% dann paar Watt mehr sind oder die 90% 10min länger halten kann.


----------



## Peter88 (26. September 2015)

Merci, die Seite scheint Interessant zu sein.

Möchte mein Training gar nicht rechtfertigen. Du hast ja recht!
Die Frage ist nicht ob, sondern welches Intervalltraining sinvoll ist.

Mit dem L2,L3 Training habe ich eigendlich nur angefangen weil ich 2 mal hintereinander meine form mit Intervalltraining kaputt gemacht habe. Da dachte ich mir, wenn du es nicht anständig dosieren kannst, dann lass es bleiben.
Fortschritte konnte ich auch ohne Erhöhung des Volumen (15-16h/Woche) in den letzten 2 Jahren erreichen. Die Belastung habe ich erhöht indem ich mehr L3 gefahren bin.

Möchte jetzt jedoch nicht wieder damit anfangen 30s sprints, "Kraft am Berg" und irgendwelche 2 oder 8 min. intervalle gleichzeitig zu fahren. Es kann sein das so ein Training dass alle bereiche abdeckt am besten für die Form und abweckslungsreich für den kopf ist. Nur ich persönlich schaffe es noch nicht dann den überblick zu behalten. Zu viele variablen 

Deshalb möchte ich eine zusätzliche Trainingseinheit auswählen. Die dann den Winter über durchziehen und schauen ob es was bringt oder nicht.


----------



## Milan Racer (26. September 2015)

Peter88 schrieb:


> Deshalb möchte ich eine zusätzliche Trainingseinheit auswählen.



warmfahren
20s Vollgas, 40s locker, 5x
5min locker
20s Vollgas, 40s locker, 5x
5min locker
20s Vollgas, 40s locker, 5x
ausfahren



max 2x die Woche


----------



## __Stefan__ (26. September 2015)

Wie du schon siehst, zwei Leute, zwei Meinungen. Erstmal eine Anekdote: ich trainiere viel mit Ultraläufern (im Sommer fahren die mit mir Bike, im Winter laufe ich mit denen auf den Berg bzw. Berge ... bei einem bleibt es meist nicht). Die sind vorne beim Zugspitz Ultra oder Mont Blanc Ultra dabei. Die trainieren alle Intensität, allerdings natürlich weniger, wie ein 800 m Läufer. Das andere Extrem: habe das ja hier schon genug erwähnt, bin früher Verfolger auf der Bahn gewesen. Wir sind trotzdem viel und lang auf der Straße gefahren.

Wie auch immer, bei einer zusätzlichen Trainingseinheit, kombiniere doch deine Sweet Spot Einheiten (90% FTP) mit kurzen VO2max (bis 30 sek) Intervall. Sprich, alle 2 min machst du so ein Ding. Gerade für die Rolle ist das sehr geeignet. Und das reflektiert doch auch, wie bei uns so Langstreckenrennen ausschauen. Ja, hauptsächlich Zone 3 aber immer wieder musst Du was drücken. Das sind dann diese berühmten "matches". Wenn du die trainierst, verkraftest du mehr.

Bei nur Zone 2 oder 3 würde ich halt schon befürchten, dass du irgendwann ein Plateau erreichst. Aber wie auch immer, schau dir doch mal deine Renn-Dateien an. Wieviel Zeit hast Du in welcher Zone verbracht? Gewichte danach dein wöchentliches bzw. monatliches Training.

Aber ist nur meine Meinung ...


----------



## Milan Racer (26. September 2015)

Peter88 schrieb:


> Die dann den Winter über durchziehen und schauen ob es was bringt oder nicht.



Auf deinem Niveau würde ich nicht "Versuch und Irrtum" spielen.
Wäre zu schade bei dem Einsatz den man ja dann doch ins biken steckt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan Racer (27. September 2015)

Renndaten zum analysieren, viel Spaß!

warmfahren





Rennen


----------



## Leon96 (27. September 2015)

Lad doch mal auf Strava hoch!
Viel übersichtlicher!


----------



## Milan Racer (27. September 2015)

glaube der Veranstalter wollte das nicht, die Strecke führt durch ein "Konfliktgebiet"


----------



## Themar7 (27. September 2015)

Bis her war ich in diesen Thema eher ein stiller Leser. Da meine suche nach einer geeigneten Person zur Trainingsbetreuung leider bis her vergeblich war, werde ich wohl weiter mein eigener Trainer bleiben. Deshalb wende ich mich vertrauensvoll an euch mit meiner frage

Bis her (in den letzten 2 Jahren) habe ich nur im Bereich von 60% bis 90% meiner FTP trainiert. Über 90% der FTP bin ich nur bei Leistungstests, Rennen und den seltenen Offroad Trainingseinheiten gefahren.
Im letzten Winter habe ich zum ersten Mal ein kleines Krafttraining (Langhanteltraining) absolviert. Die erzielten Fortschritte bei dem doch sehr geringen Aufwand und der geringen zusätzlichen Trainingsbelastung motivieren mich in diesem Winter eine weitere Baustelle anzugehen, die ich bis her total vernachlässigt habe.
Nun stellt sich mir aber die Frage wie ich das angehen soll..
L4, L5 oder L6 Intervalle?
Meine ersten Überlegungen dazu
L4 ist nahe an L3 in dem ich schon viel zeit verbringe.
L6 ist vielleicht zu weit weg vom Wettkampftempo (Langstrecke)


Werde das Training zeitlich getrennt von meinen anderen training morgens auf der Rolle fahren. Da die anderen Trainingseinheiten unter diesen versuch nicht leiden sollen.

Wie sollte ich es eurer Meinung nach das angehen?

Freu mich über jede Antwort und Kritik!
Recherchiere auch in anderen quellen um meine fragen zu beantworten. Jedoch war das Forum bis her oft am nützlichsten 

Gruß
Peter[/QUOTE]

Hallo,

L7/L6 Intervalle kann man doch gut mit L1-L2 Training verbinden. Habe ich heute gemacht...alle 5min ein 10sek Sprint 700 - 1000Watt. Mit dem Rennrad geht das gut.
L5 Intervalle 1-2min >135%FTP...da muss man schon frische Beine haben. Coggan schreibt man kann so viele Intervalle trainieren bis man durchschnittlich nicht mehr in der Lage ist 128-131%FTP zu halten. Warum denn nicht als Langdistanzler sowas trainieren?
Manchmal gibt es auch auf einer Langdistanz Situationen die sowas erfordern. Z.B eine lange Abfahrt mit einem kurzen Gegenanstieg. Wer dann Sprints trainiert hat knallt dann mit dem großen Blatt drüber und hat gleich 5 Leute versägt. So halt meine Erfahrung.!!
Danowski fährt im Winter ja auch Crossrennen die solche Fähigkeiten schulen!
Wie oft pro Woche Intervalle kann ich natürlich nicht sagen! Ich fahre auch nicht deinen Umfang sondern nur 6-10h pro Woche!
Im Prinzip halte ich es so: kurze Ausfahrt und nächster Tag Ruhetag da kann ich Intervalle fahren L7/L6/L5 oder eben auch SST oder Schwelle!


----------



## Berrrnd (27. September 2015)

Themar7 schrieb:


> Wer dann Sprints trainiert hat knallt dann mit dem großen Blatt drüber und hat gleich 5 Leute versägt. So halt meine Erfahrung.!!
> Danowski fährt im Winter ja auch Crossrennen die solche Fähigkeiten schulen!



da wo peter jetzt schon fährt, hätte er viel glück, wenn da ganz vielleicht einer wegplatzt.

danowski ist seit 2 jahren kein thema mehr.


----------



## Leon96 (27. September 2015)

[Hier stand Müll...]


----------



## Steppenwolf39 (28. September 2015)

Ich bitte mal wieder um technische Unterstützung, sprich Bedienungshilfe;-)
oflech hatte in Post 619 eine Grafik mit TSS/Woche gepostet. Ich habe probiert, das in GC hinzukriegen und bin zugegebenermaßen gescheitert. Hat da jemand einen Tip? 
Leider fahre ich (noch nicht) auf allen Rädern mit Leistungsmessung, von daher wird die Grafik erstmal nicht vollständig sein. Oder kann GC anhand von Pulswerten ebenfalls TSS Werte errechnen?
Besten Dank!


----------



## Peter88 (28. September 2015)

Steppenwolf39 schrieb:


> Ich bitte mal wieder um technische Unterstützung, sprich Bedienungshilfe;-)
> oflech hatte in Post 619 eine Grafik mit TSS/Woche gepostet. Ich habe probiert, das in GC hinzukriegen und bin zugegebenermaßen gescheitert. Hat da jemand einen Tip?
> ...QUOTE]


Hi
Klick in der Reinfolge

1.* Tagebuch*
2.Dann oben auf *Ansicht*
3. Im erscheinenden Fenster auf *Diagramm hinzufügen*
4.* Langzeitmetriken
*
Das Fenster erscheint



Das Diagramm von oflecht bekommst du wenn

1.Gruppieren -> Wochen
2. Unter* Voreinstellungen* findest du einige Vorschläge für die Y-Achse. TSS ist nicht dabei
	Klick darum auf *Daten
*In dem Fenster ist unten rechts ein kleines "+"
	Klick auf das *+* und wähle aus den unzähligen Vorschlägen TSS aus 


Ich hoffe meine Erklärung ist nur so unverständlich, dass du sie grade noch so verstehst 

@ Kai & Leon
Bitte, es bringt uns nicht weiter


----------



## Peter88 (28. September 2015)

> Hallo,
> 
> L7/L6 Intervalle kann man doch gut mit L1-L2 Training verbinden. Habe ich heute gemacht...alle 5min ein 10sek Sprint 700 - 1000Watt. Mit dem Rennrad geht das gut.
> L5 Intervalle 1-2min >135%FTP...da muss man schon frische Beine haben. Coggan schreibt man kann so viele Intervalle trainieren bis man durchschnittlich nicht mehr in der Lage ist 128-131%FTP zu halten. Warum denn nicht als Langdistanzler sowas trainieren?
> ...



Nach L2/L3 Einheiten bin ich so schon total fertig. Wenn ich sprints einbauen würde müsste ich die Intensität oder die Dauer der L2/L3 reduzieren, das möchte ich nicht.
Deshalb plane ich das intensive Training zeitlich getrennt von den L2/L3 Einheiten durchzuführen.



> Warum denn nicht als Langdistanzler sowas trainieren?


Wie gesagt habe ich davon abstand genommen weil ich mich zwei mal hintereinander damit kaputt trainiert habe. Konnte die Belastung nicht anständig dosieren.

Werde über dem Winter vorsichtig mit den Intervallen anfangen. Zu wenig L5/L6/L7 Trainingszeit wird hoffentlich besser sein als gar keine L5/L6/L7 Trainingszeit.

Bin noch am planen... evtl. schaffe ich es die Tage den grob Entwurf meines trainingsplan hier zu teilen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ck-master (28. September 2015)

Hallo zusammen.....

Ja Peter das würde mich freuen wenn du den Entwurf mal hier einstellst.

Wenn ich deinen Trainingsumfang von letzter Woche sehe, wüsste ich nicht wie ich da noch Intervalle unter bringen könnte 

Gruss chris


----------



## Ravega (28. September 2015)

Peter88 schrieb:


> Nach L2/L3 Einheiten bin ich so schon total fertig. Wenn ich sprints einbauen würde müsste ich die Intensität oder die Dauer der L2/L3 reduzieren, das möchte ich nicht.
> Deshalb plane ich das intensive Training zeitlich getrennt von den L2/L3 Einheiten durchzuführen.
> 
> 
> Wie gesagt habe ich davon abstand genommen weil ich mich zwei mal hintereinander damit kaputt trainiert habe. Konnte die Belastung nicht anständig dosieren.



Ja, diese Erfahrung durfte ich letzte Saison auch machen. War bei mir ebenfalls kontraproduktiv, da zu viel des Guten. Ich trainiere jetzt weiterhin Intervalle, aber nicht in (längere) L2/L3-Einheiten eingebaut.

Fahre max. 2x die Woche Intervalle, ca. 1 Std incl. Ein- und Ausfahren. Reicht mir völlig.
Und wenn ich beim zweiten Intervall merke das es nicht läuft, breche ich umgehend das Intervall-Training ab!

Da immer noch kein Powermeter am Bike (zu geizig, aber dank Stages und diesem Thread nicht mehr lange ) fahre ich die kurzen und harten Intervalle deshalb auch auf dem Ergometer. Auf dem Ergo kann ich die Intensität viel besser steuern, mich genau auf das konzentrieren und umsetzen was ich geplant habe.
Schont auch die Bikes ein wenig . Bei den wirklich harten Antritten/Intervallen wird das Material schon belastet, dem Ergo ist es relativ egal.


----------



## Steppenwolf39 (28. September 2015)

@Peter88 
Besten Dank, hat super funktioniert.
GC ist ein tolles Programm. Kann leider manchmal so viel, dass es nicht sofort zu durchblicken ist.


----------



## Themar7 (28. September 2015)

@Peter88  Ja würde mich auch sehr interessieren dein Trainingsentwurf!

Ich fahre max 1x pro Woche L5 oder L6 Intervalle! Aber auch nie das ganze Jahr über! Wenn im Winter nicht so viel Umfang gefahren wird hat man ja auch mehr Regeneration und kann die Intensität erhöhen!
Wichtig ist ein gutes Körpergefühl und wenn es eben zu viel wird den Plan halt anpassen!


----------



## Peter88 (29. September 2015)

ck-master schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.....
> 
> Ja Peter das würde mich freuen wenn du den Entwurf mal hier einstellst.
> 
> ...



Letzte Woche hatte ich auch die Möglichkeit der freien Zeiteinteilung. Effizientes training sieht sicher anders aus. Da meine Saison aber vorbei ist und keine Motivation für L3 oder so da ist, dache ich mir... Fahrradfahren


----------



## Kottenstroeter (29. September 2015)

Möchte den Thread hier nicht verwässern, aber da hier reichlich Kompetenz versammelt ist, was haltet ihr von den neuen bePRO S-Pedalen? 
Hatte vorher Stages auf dem Zettel stehen, aber am MTB mit FSA-Kurbeln wird das nix. Aufgrund des schmalen Q-Faktors nur für Rennräder geeignet. Leider gibt’s für die MTB-Fraktion keine SPD-Pedale mit Leistungsmessung, zu empfindlich?
Die bePRO S funktionieren aufgrund der Cleats auch nur mit Rennradschuhen, aber das wäre das kleinere Übel. Da werden dann auf die Rennradschuhe beim örtlichen Schuhhändler ein paar Stollen aufvulkanisiert, und dann sind’s MTB-Schuhe.
Preislich und optisch gegenüber den Garmins klar das bessere Angebot, wenn sie denn halten und auf Dauer verlässliche Werte anzeigen. 
Kaufen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan Racer (29. September 2015)

Also wenn ich meine Pedale so anschaue, halten die Wattpedale am MTB nicht lange.
Und für das Geld bekommste aktuell auch ein Stages + 100€ für eine rechte Kurbel.


----------



## Kottenstroeter (29. September 2015)

Milan Racer schrieb:


> Also wenn ich meine Pedale so anschaue, halten die Wattpedale am MTB nicht lange.
> Und für das Geld bekommste aktuell auch ein Stages + 100€ für eine rechte Kurbel.



Tja, ich bräuchte dann direkt zwei neue Kurbeln, deswegen der Gedanke, nach Bedarf "mal eben" die Pedale um zuschrauben. 
"Mal eben" funktioniert aber wohl nicht. Habe mich soeben bei den Kollegen mit den schmalen Reifen mal ein bisschen eingelesen. 
Die genaue Ausrichtung ist schon etwas anspruchsvoller und auch zwingend notwendig. 
Optische sehen sie sehr filigran aus, wäre dann was für MTB-light, abseits des groben Geläufs. 
Habt ihr an jedem Rad ein PM oder wie löst/umgeht ihr das (teure) Problem?


----------



## Milan Racer (29. September 2015)

Kottenstroeter schrieb:


> Habt ihr an jedem Rad ein PM oder wie löst/umgeht ihr das (teure) Problem?



3 Räder = 3 Powermeter


----------



## oflech (29. September 2015)

Habe auch ein am MTB und einen am Rennrad. Beides sind Stages, ein anderes System hätte ich mir gar nicht leisten können/wollen.


----------



## GUSTAV91 (29. September 2015)

Ebenfalls:
2 Räder = 2 Powermeter
beides P2M


----------



## lyse (29. September 2015)

@Steppenwolf39 
Man kann wenn man nicht komplett auf Wattmessung umgestiegen ist, seine Pulswerte zur Steuerung (TSS) im PMC benutzen. Der Wert heißt Trimp100 und ist VERGLEICHBAR mit TSS. Einfach den Trimp100 Wert manuell der Trainingseinheit zufügen.
L5 Intervalle fahre ich oft zusätzlich mit Pulsmesser und die beiden Werte TSS und Trimp100 weichen nur in geringem Maß voneinander ab. Sollte für die Zwecke ausreichend sein... Es kann sein, dass GC den Wert aber nicht standardmäßig anzeigt und der Metrik "Trainingseinheit" - "Zusammenfassung" hinzugefügt werden muss. 

Grüße


----------



## mete (29. September 2015)

.


----------



## Themar7 (29. September 2015)

Ich auch 2 Stages 1x für Rennrad 1x MTB!


----------



## __Stefan__ (29. September 2015)

Angefangen mit 1 x Stages für 2 MTBs

Dann kam ein Wahoo Kickr dazu, ist ja auch ein Leistungsmesser.

Dann kam 1 x Stages für Rennrad und Ehemaliges-Querfeldeinrad-zum-Pendler-Lastesel-umgebaut-Fahrrad dazu. Diese dann jetzt wieder verkauft und gegen Powertap P1 Pedale ausgetauscht.

In der Planung wäre vielleicht die Stages MTB gegen P2M auszutauschen, aber wirklich rational betrachtet macht es keinen Sinn. Zudem wird P2M mit zwei Bikes zu umständlich. Leichter wie eine GPX Stages zu wechseln geht ja fast gar nicht. Zudem weiß ich jetzt durch die P1 in welchen Bereichen ich bei Stages Watt abziehen muss. Ist bei mir gerade in dem mir so wichtigen Zone 3/SST Bereich relevant.


Man muss ja nicht gleich mit zwei Leistungsmessern anfangen. Würde das Rad wählen, welches in den nächsten 6 Monaten am meisten genutzt wird bzw. hängt ja auch davon ab, wie man die Bikes nutzt. Desweiteren is zu erwarten, dass die Preise noch weiter fallen. Gerade Stages kommt jetzt doch immer mehr in Bedrängnis, die müssen die Preise senken (was sie ja z.T. auch schon getan haben .... nur ist das irgendwie in D noch nicht angekommen).


----------



## Kottenstroeter (29. September 2015)

Mmmh, ihr macht mir ja wenig Hoffnung, günstig an meine Watt zu kommen. 
Wenn ihr allerdings soviel Geld in die Hand nehmt, zeigt mir das nur, dass an der PM-Geschichte wohl was dran sein muss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cornells (29. September 2015)

Gibt es einen Weg die Daten automatisch in GC zu importieren? 
Ich nutze Garmin Connect und Strava, wie wahrscheinlich viele hier. 
Aktuell Lade ich die Daten über Garmin Express zu Garmin Connect um die Datei dann im .tcx zu eportieren und dann im GC zu laden. 
Das muss doch einfacher gehen


----------



## Leon96 (29. September 2015)

Automatisch nicht.
Aber ich importiere die Datei direkt vom Garmin.
Der muss ja eh an den PC zum aufladen


----------



## __Stefan__ (29. September 2015)

also ich lade die *.fit Dateien einfach direkt von meinem Edge 500 in GC. D.h. schließe den per USB an, dann ist das quasi wie ein Massenspeicher und wird bei mir in GC gleich im entsprechenden Verzeichnis angezeigt (wenn man das mal einmal gemacht hat)


----------



## Cornells (29. September 2015)

Direkt import vom Garmin scheidet aus, ich nutze die Forerunner Xt910. Da geht das leider nicht.


----------



## __Stefan__ (29. September 2015)

wenn du den per USB am Notebook anschließt, dann kannst Du nicht in Windows Explorer die Verzeichnisse auf dem Gerät anschauen?


----------



## Cornells (29. September 2015)

Nein, bei der Uhr kann man, soviel ich weiß, die Daten nur über ANT+ hochladen. 
Ich teste das aber jetzt trotzdem mal


----------



## __Stefan__ (29. September 2015)

Man lernt nie aus!

Laut DC Rainmaker werden dann aber die Dateien nach der Übertragung durch ANT+ lokal auf dem Rechner abgespeichert. Von dort solltest Du sie dann auch in GC importieren können:







http://www.dcrainmaker.com/2011/10/garmin-forerunner-910xt-in-depth-review.html
https://forums.garmin.com/showthrea...vities-locally-Where-are-they&p=5999#post5999


----------



## ck-master (2. Oktober 2015)

Guten Morgen

So.....Stages ist gestern angekommen.
Wollte eigentlich im Oktober KEIN Rad fahren......
aber ich muss die neue Kurbel ja wenigstens mal ausprobieren 

Noch eine Frage........Last ihr euch die aktuelle Leistung anzeigen oder einen 3 oder 10 sek durchschnitt?

Gruss chris


----------



## Leon96 (2. Oktober 2015)

Ich nehm den 3sec-Durchschnitt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan Racer (2. Oktober 2015)

ich nehm die aktuelle Leistung


----------



## lyse (2. Oktober 2015)

Aktuell und 30 Sekunden


----------



## Peter88 (2. Oktober 2015)

Zur Vollständigkeit 
Ich die 10sek Leistung


Gibt es eigendlich einen Radcomputer der die Leistung der letzten 10,20 oder30 Minuten anzeigen kann ?


----------



## __Stefan__ (2. Oktober 2015)

3 Sek. Ganz am Anfang hatte ich aktuell und 3 sek nebeneinander, aber aktuell war mir dann zu aktuell



Peter88 schrieb:


> Gibt es eigendlich einen Radcomputer der die Leistung der letzten 10,20 oder30 Minuten anzeigen kann ?



man könnte das vielleicht bei einem Garmin machen. Ohne das jetzt selber ausprobiert zu haben, folgender Workaround könnte funktionieren:

* richte Autolap (nach Zeit) ein, d.h. alle 10, 20 oder 30 min wird automatisch eine neue "lap" erzeugt
* lasse dir Datenfeld "Avg. Power last lap" anzeigen.


----------



## mete (2. Oktober 2015)

.


----------



## Themar7 (2. Oktober 2015)

Aktuelle Leistung dazu AVG Runde und letzte AVG Runde. Habe einen Navi2Coach.
Je nach Intervalllänge dann immer LAP Taste drücken und ich hab die AVG Leistung der letzten Runde auf dem Display!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kottenstroeter (4. Oktober 2015)

Denke Ende de Jahres wird mir der Weihnachtsmann ein Powermeter unter den Tannenbaum legen, muss ihn mir bis dato nur noch selber kaufen.
Welche Lektüre würdet ihr mir empfehlen? Wenn möglich in deutscher Schrift. Das Thema ist für mich schon fordernd genug.
Trainingsbibel ist schon vorhanden, aber da gibt es sicherlich eine aussagekräftigere Lektüre?
Gestern schon mal Golden Cheetah runter geladen und ein bisschen drin rum gestöbert.
Bisher alle Daten in SportTracks (Freeware) gespeichert. 
Würde ich aufgrund der längjährigen Eintragungen gerne weiter nutzen. 
Aber da gibt`s wohl wenig gescheite Optionen um PMs auszuwerten, oder?


----------



## Milan Racer (4. Oktober 2015)

Joe Friel, Praxishandbuch Wattmessung, spomedis Verlag

http://www.spomedis.de/praxis-wattmessung


----------



## Kottenstroeter (5. Oktober 2015)

Milan Racer schrieb:


> Joe Friel, Praxishandbuch Wattmessung, spomedis Verlag
> 
> http://www.spomedis.de/praxis-wattmessung



Danke!

Hatte zuerst dieses auf dem Schirm -> http://www.spomedis.de/epages/64211603.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/64211603/Products/"499/15046"


----------



## __Stefan__ (5. Oktober 2015)

Beide Bücher lesen.


----------



## ck-master (5. Oktober 2015)

Guten morgen.

http://www.spomedis.de/epages/64211603.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/64211603/Products/"499/15046"
Habe ich gestern angefangen zu lesen.
Ab kapitel 4 wirds ganz schön theoretisch ......aber ich denke da tun sich alle bekannten bücher nix.
Da muss man durch 

Samstag morgen bin ich mal einen cp20 test auf der rolle gefahren. Ganz schön hart nach fast zwei wochen pause 

Habt igr eigentlich alle einen trainer oder macht ihr eure pläne selbst?


----------



## Schwitte (5. Oktober 2015)

ck-master schrieb:


> Habt igr eigentlich alle einen trainer oder macht ihr eure pläne selbst?



(Bis jetzt) Keinen Trainer, da das Ganze bis jetzt nur aus Spaß an der Freud gemacht.
Jetzt komme ich aber nicht mehr weiter, deswegen Powermeter und/oder Trainer.

Aber ich will mich auch erstmal ein klein wenig in die Materie einlesen. Wird mir das Ganze zu kompliziert oder zu fordernd, so dass der Spaß am Biken extrem drunter leidet, begnüge ich mich mit meinem jetzigen Level.


----------



## Kottenstroeter (5. Oktober 2015)

@ Schwitte

Dito! Ähnliche Geschichte wie bei mir (und wohl vielen anderen Hobbybikern).


----------



## TTT (5. Oktober 2015)

Bietet denn das Praxishandbuch Wattmessung von Friel einen deutlichen Mehrwert gegenüber der Trainingsbibel?


----------



## Milan Racer (5. Oktober 2015)

ck-master schrieb:


> Habt igr eigentlich alle einen trainer oder macht ihr eure pläne selbst?



Ich bin Trainer und eigenes Versuchsobjekt in einer Person


----------



## Milan Racer (5. Oktober 2015)

TTT schrieb:


> Bietet denn das Praxishandbuch Wattmessung von Friel einen deutlichen Mehrwert gegenüber der Trainingsbibel?



ich finde ja, gerade was die Langzeitsteuerung des Trainings angeht.
Wenn schon Powermeter dann unbedingt auch das Buch lesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ck-master (5. Oktober 2015)

Milan Racer schrieb:


> Ich bin Trainer und eigenes Versuchsobjekt in einer Person



Das scheint ja wenn ich mir deine letzten ergebnisse so angucke.....ganz gut zu funtionieren


----------



## __Stefan__ (6. Oktober 2015)

Es ist mal wieder so weit, DIE Informationsquelle für alle, die einen LM kaufen wollen:

http://www.dcrainmaker.com/2015/10/buyers-guide2015-edition.html

(leider hat sich für MTB nicht viel getan)


----------



## Kottenstroeter (7. Oktober 2015)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Es ist mal wieder so weit, DIE Informationsquelle für alle, die einen LM kaufen wollen:
> 
> http://www.dcrainmaker.com/2015/10/buyers-guide2015-edition.html
> 
> (leider hat sich für MTB nicht viel getan)



Die Seite kann ich schon auswendig. 
Ich werde es trotzdem mit den bePROs am MTB versuchen.....wenn sie dann irgendwann mal wieder verfügbar sind.


----------



## tomatch (9. Oktober 2015)

Hallo,

kann mir jemand sagen welche GC Daten ich sichern muss? Nutze GC3.2

Danke und Gruß

Herbert


----------



## Peter88 (9. Oktober 2015)

tomatch schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> kann mir jemand sagen welche GC Daten ich sichern muss? Nutze GC3.2
> 
> ...


Ich verstehe leider nicht was du meinst.

Habe auch gleich noch eine andere frage zu GC.
Die Tage habe ich vergessen meinen Garmin auszuschalten. Um die Statistik nich zu verfälschen habe ich die Trainingseinheit mit "Aufteilen" bearbeitet. Jetzt würde ich gerne die bearbeitete Trainingseinheit zur datensicherung auch noch woanders abspeichern.
Wo findet man die in GC hochgeladenen Dateien?

Gruß
Peter

Ps. Heute 3,5h Low Carb mit 71% der FTP 
Morgen Ruhetag und übermorgen noch ein kleines letztes Rennen


----------



## tomatch (9. Oktober 2015)

Hi Peter,
zugegeben meine Fragestellung war ein bisschen mager
Ich möchte eine Datensicherung der GC Daten durchführen, angenommen meine Festplatte gibt den Geist auf etc.
Dann wäre es schon von Vorteil auf eine Sicherungsdatei zurückgreifen zu können.
Deshalb stellt sich mir die Frage, welche Datei/en in sichern muss um ein Backup zu haben.

Hoffe mein Anliegen ist jetzt verständlicher.

Gruß

Herbert


----------



## __Stefan__ (9. Oktober 2015)

kann beides beantwortet werden: da unten ist das Verzeichnis, wo jeder Fahrer gespeichert wird. Da finden sich dann wieder mehrere Verzeichnisse, u.a. eines, indem die Originaldateien abgespeichert werden. GC konvertiert die in internes *.json Format.






Ich habe hier drei Fahrer:




und so innerhalb des Fahrers





wollte ich ein Backup machen, dann sicherte ich mir einfach "Stefan".


----------



## tomatch (9. Oktober 2015)

Stefan, vielen Dank


----------



## Kottenstroeter (9. Oktober 2015)

Mmmmh, was hast du für eine Version?
Bei Wheelsize kann ich schon mal keinen Reifenumfang in Millimeter eingeben. Eingabefeld fehlt komplett.
Habe die Version 3.1.0, aber mich erst wenige Tage mit beschäftigt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __Stefan__ (9. Oktober 2015)

Die aktuelle Version: 3.2

Update machen!


----------



## Kottenstroeter (9. Oktober 2015)

Stimmt! Danke!


----------



## Milan Racer (11. Oktober 2015)

*Can a Regular Person Climb One Million Feet in a Year?*
http://www.pinkbike.com/news/can-a-regular-person-climb-1-million-feet-in-a-year-2015.html

Habe dies hier gerade gelesen und bin schwer angetan. Ein Ziel für 2016?
So viele Höhenmeter fehlen mir da nicht. Was meint ihr?


----------



## Leon96 (11. Oktober 2015)

35 Everests sind das.
Wenn man sieht dass manche einen unter 11h schaffen ist das garantiert machbar. Für dich erst recht.

Aber ist das erstrebenswert? Oder würdest du dir damit selbst im Weg stehen?


----------



## Milan Racer (11. Oktober 2015)

naja, hinterm Berg gehts ja wieder runter und das macht verdammt viel Spaß 
verstehe aber deine Äußerung


----------



## Leon96 (11. Oktober 2015)

Milan Racer schrieb:


> naja, hinterm Berg gehts ja wieder runter und das macht verdammt viel Spaß


Das ist ein Argument!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan Racer (15. Oktober 2015)

Habe mal ein Frage an die Experten zu CTL, ATL und TSB bei Golden Cheetah.

ALT habe ich auf 7 Tage stehen, CTL 42 Tage

wenn ich mir den TSB für einen Tag in der Zukunft plane kann ich ja in der PMC Ansicht mir die Werte für einen bestimmten Tag (Rennen) in der Zukunft anschauen und so mein Training bis dahin optimal planen. Wenn ich jetzt dies für den 1.1.2016 mache ist dort die CTL nicht 0 sondern 13 Punkte. ATL ist in 14 Tagen noch bei 9. Warum ist dies so? Ist es doch nicht der Schnitt der letzten 7 (42) Tage. Welche Formeln stecken dahinter?

danke


----------



## GUSTAV91 (15. Oktober 2015)

Hallo Milan Racer

http://jpansy.at/2011/09/19/jahresplanung-mit-ctl-tss/
ich denke der Link bzw. das Excel-Sheet im Anhang warden dir weiterhelfen!
Dort sind auch einige der Formeln hinterlegt.

Gruß


----------



## __Stefan__ (15. Oktober 2015)

es kursieren verschiedene Formeln da draußen rum. So wirklich weiß wohl auch niemand, wie ein "expontentiell gewichtetes Mittel" aussieht. Ich habe das mal so in einem Sporttracks Plugin implementiert:

ATL_heute = ATL_gestern + ((TSS - ATL_gestern) / 7)

CTL_heute = CTL_gestern + ((TSS - CTL_gestern) / 42)


----------



## Milan Racer (15. Oktober 2015)

"Die CTL von heute berechnet sich aus der alten CTL vom Vortag abzüglich 1/42stel und zuzüglich 1/42stel der heutigen Trainingsbelastung"

ok also nicht einfach der Schnitt der letzten 42 Tage! danke euch!


----------



## Milan Racer (15. Oktober 2015)

bin darauf gestoßen weil ich gesehen habe das wenn ich jetzt Pause mache es einen Punkt gibt in ca. 14 Tagen wo danach TSB nicht mehr steigt sondern wieder anfängt zu fallen. Dies sollte dann der optimalen Saisonpausenlänge entsprechen wenn man es mal rein wissentschaftlich und zahlenbasiert betrachtet. Was meint ihr?


----------



## GUSTAV91 (15. Oktober 2015)

@Milan Racer 
Sorry, im Excelsheet von JP stehen nicht die Formeln.

Das Berechnungsmodell von Stefan würde ich als richtig bezeichnen.
--> TSB = CTL - ATL

Deine Schlussfolgerung mit der optimalen länge für eine Saisonpause halte ich für "mathematisch" Schlüssig --> ein guter Ansatz (darüber hatte ich mir so noch nie Gedanken gemacht)
Allerdings bildet das ganze TSB-Modell natürlich keine äußeren Einflüsse ab, die evtl für eine längere Pause sprechen würde


----------



## Milan Racer (15. Oktober 2015)

GUSTAV91 schrieb:


> Allerdings bildet das ganze TSB-Modell natürlich keine äußeren Einflüsse ab, die evtl für eine längere Pause sprechen würde



Klar, das ist auf jeden Fall zu bedenken.
Hatte letztes Jahr um die 100CTL, diese Saison 110 und nächstes Jahr sollen es dann Richtung 120 werden.
Dazu werde ich mein Gewicht deutlich senken. Bei Interesse werde ich im Winter hier berichten.


----------



## __Stefan__ (15. Oktober 2015)

Milan Racer schrieb:


> Hatte letztes Jahr um die 100CTL, diese Saison 110 und nächstes Jahr sollen es dann Richtung 120 werden.



Wie ist da deine Strategie? Mehr Volumen? Mehr Intensität?

Habe ja hier von mir berichtet, meine Randbedingungen sind aber natürlich komplett anders (Alter, Familie). Bei etwas über 100 ist Schluss. Ich könnte dann nur noch mit viel mehr Volumen bei geringerer Intensität weiter rauf. Werde das nächste Saison auch anpeilen.

Ich bin mir noch so unschlüssig darüber, wie es ab November weiter gehen soll. Die Rennen sind gleich, aber diese Jahr war nicht ganz so optimal. Wohl zu viel Intensität in der Peak Phase gehabt.



Milan Racer schrieb:


> Dazu werde ich mein Gewicht deutlich senken. Bei Interesse werde ich im Winter hier berichten.



Da auch schon eine Strategie? Einfach weniger essen? Oder so wie Absalon (und wohl auch Team Sky) diese Saison Kohlenhydrate nur noch bedarfsgerecht? Oder was ganz was anderes.

Ich bin ein wenig erschrocken, als ich dieses Jahr die TdF Teamvorstellung im französichen TV gesehen habe (Dienstreise). Da sieht man die Jungs mal in Natura. Himmel hilf, sind die Jungs mittlerweile mager. Das hat sich in den letzten Jahren wirklich geändert.

Also, ich halt mal fest: die folgenden User haben hier in letzter Zeit angekündigt, "weiter zu berichten":

@Peter88 
@Milan Racer 
Ich werde später daran erinnern ;-)


----------



## Milan Racer (16. Oktober 2015)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Wie ist da deine Strategie? Mehr Volumen? Mehr Intensität?



Die Intensität muss ja zu meinen Wettkämpfen passen, daher sollte ich nicht einfach die Intensität erhöhen. Vielleicht häufiger Einheiten mit hoher Intensität. Ansonsten werde ich das Volumen leicht erhöhen.




__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Da auch schon eine Strategie? Einfach weniger essen? Oder so wie Absalon (und wohl auch Team Sky) diese Saison Kohlenhydrate nur noch bedarfsgerecht? Oder was ganz was anderes.



Fettarm und einfach den Süßkram reduzieren. Zum Ende des Jahres sollte mein Gewicht schon passen. Qualitatives Training und Gewichtsreduktion passen bei mir nicht zusammen. Daher vor der Saison. Ist ja Muskelmasse die weg muss.


----------



## Milan Racer (16. Oktober 2015)

das schöne am Wattmesser ist ja das ich einfach die Watt/kg habe

bin gespannt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GUSTAV91 (16. Oktober 2015)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Also, ich halt mal fest: die folgenden User haben hier in letzter Zeit angekündigt, "weiter zu berichten":
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das würde mich auch sehr interessieren. Ich fände es auch spannend, wenn ihr beide etwas zu eurem Trainingsaufbau/Umfang veratet(natürlich nur wenn ihr dadurch keine Geheimnisse preigebt) --> >5W/Kg erreicht man ja nicht nur durch Talent!

Frage an alle.
Mit welchem Mindestumfang in Stunden und oder CTL kann man Leistungstabile 5W/Kg erreichen??
Eine CTL von über 100 finde ich nämlich schon echt heftig (Respekt an alle die diese Zeit und Kraft investieren/investieren können)
--> Meine These: mit gutem, sehr strukturiertem Training und guten Genen sollte das auch mit weniger als 15h pro Woche gehen


----------



## Leon96 (16. Oktober 2015)

Ich kenne ein Beispiel...
Im Winter 4-6h die Woche gelaufen (u.a nen Marathon im Gelände, einfach so )
Ab April dann 6-10h pro Woche Rad.
Ohne Struktur. Also wirklich komplett. Und auch nicht extrem viel Intensität. 1x die Woche härter, sonst nix.
Einfach bunt drauf los.

Schwelle waren etwa 5.1-5.2w/kg.
Die genauen w/kg weiß ich nicht, aber anhand das ich sein Gewicht, Radgewicht sowie einige Segmente wo Leute mit PM vertreten sind (deren Gewichte ich auch weiß) kenne bin ich mir mit >5w/kg bombensicher.
Deckt sich auch mit den Rundenzeiten vom 4-er Team 24h Alfsee wo er bei etwa 800 Startern (4er, 6er und 8er Team) unter den schnellsten 5 war rein von den Zeiten.


Andere Leute wiederum schaffen das mit dem Umfang nie im Leben und wiederum andere schaffen es egal wie optimal sie ihre Lebensweise aufs Training ausrichten nie.
Schwer da ne pauschalte Aussage zu treffen.


----------



## Milan Racer (16. Oktober 2015)

GUSTAV91 schrieb:


> Mit welchem Mindestumfang in Stunden und oder CTL kann man Leistungstabile 5W/Kg erreichen??



Irgendwo habe ich mal gelesen das eine CTL von 100 schon nötig ist.
In dieser Leistungsregion ist das "Talent" sicherlich noch nicht limitierend.
Umfang, Intensität, Ernährung, Regeneration, Trainingsplanung etc. sind da entscheidende Faktoren.
Ich weis das da noch Potenzial ist. Bin gerne bereit darüber zu berichten. Auch um evtl. andere zu motivieren und um selbst zu erfahren was sauber mit Brot und Wasser möglich ist.


----------



## Kottenstroeter (16. Oktober 2015)

Milan Racer schrieb:


> Irgendwo habe ich mal gelesen das eine CTL von 100 schon nötig ist.
> In dieser Leistungsregion ist das "Talent" sicherlich noch nicht limitierend.
> Umfang, Intensität, Ernährung, Regeneration, Trainingsplanung etc. sind da entscheidende Faktoren.
> Ich weis das da noch Potenzial ist. Bin gerne bereit darüber zu berichten. Auch um evtl. andere zu motivieren und um selbst zu erfahren was sauber mit Brot und Wasser möglich ist.



Das wäre super!
Powermeter kommt erst im Dezember, bis dahin bin ich hier stiller Mitleser.
Fachlektüre ist bereits geordert, mal schauen wie weit ich komme.
Bis jetzt muss ich alles 3x durchlesen, ums halbwegs zu kapieren.


----------



## mete (16. Oktober 2015)

.


----------



## GUSTAV91 (16. Oktober 2015)

mete schrieb:


> Die relative Leistung ist ohnehin nur eine von vielen Kennzahlen, es gibt durchaus Rennen, da ist die absolute Leistung weitaus bedeutender, die Fahrtechnik ist auch nicht zu vergessen.


Da hast du natürlich absolut Recht!
Diese 5W/kg sind halt einfach für viele(mich eingeschlossen) ein schönes Ziel und natürlich tut man sich bei der relativen Leistung als kleiner/leichter Biker etwas leichter.



Milan Racer schrieb:


> Irgendwo habe ich mal gelesen das eine CTL von 100 schon nötig ist.


"No one ever reached 5W/kg with less than 15hours of training per week" - dieses Zitat ist von Friel oder Allen(bin mir nicht sicher) 
Ich bin mir aber relativ sicher, dass es auch mit weniger Umfang geht und hoffe, dass ich dieses Ziel ohne einer CTL von 100 erreichen werde



Milan Racer schrieb:


> In dieser Leistungsregion ist das "Talent" sicherlich noch nicht limitierend


Coggan hat mal gesagt: der "Average Joe" könne mit optimalen Training ein genetisches max. von ca. 4W/kg erreichen. (Ich weiß natürlich nicht, ob diese Annahme auf irgendwelchen Studien etc beruht. Aber viele Daten ausgewertet hat der Mann auf jeden Fall!)
--> wer also eine FTP/CP60 >4W/Kg erreicht, scheint demnach "überdurchschnittlich Begabt" zu sein. 

"Talent" im Ausdauerbereich = möglichst hohe VO2Max --> davon sind eig alle Ausdauerleistungen abhängig

Bei der relativen Leistungsfähigkeit gehe ich immer von einem "gesunden" Körpergewicht aus --> also kein extremes Runterhungern, bei dem die reale Leistung abnimmt aber die relative zu (Chris Froome ist ja wohl wirklich nicht schön anzusehen)


----------



## Milan Racer (16. Oktober 2015)

meine Stunden/Woche auf dem Bike


----------



## GUSTAV91 (16. Oktober 2015)

Respekt! Das dürften dann in etwa die 15h/Woche sein, die gemeint sind?
Machst du noch zusätzlich Ausgleichstraining wie Athletik, Schwimmen, Langlauf etc.


----------



## Milan Racer (16. Oktober 2015)

GUSTAV91 schrieb:


> Machst du noch zusätzlich Ausgleichstraining wie Athletik, Schwimmen, Langlauf etc.



Krafttraining im Winter mehr, im Sommer weniger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (16. Oktober 2015)

das sieht nach qualitativ hochwertigem training aus.


----------



## __Stefan__ (16. Oktober 2015)

dann will ich auch. Frei (adaptiert) nach Bill Clinton: it's the total time riding, stupid!

3 Kinder, Vollzeitjob, aber eine sehr verständnisvolle Ehefrau:


----------



## __Stefan__ (16. Oktober 2015)

und entsprechend dem Threadthema mit dem Verlauf der FTP. August war kein guter Monat.


----------



## Leon96 (16. Oktober 2015)

Und der Vollständigkeit wegen:
Einmal ohne Struktur:


----------



## Milan Racer (16. Oktober 2015)

Leon96 schrieb:


> Und der Vollständigkeit wegen:
> Einmal ohne Struktur:



Training mit Powermeter wird ja nicht nach der Fahrzeit strukturiert sondern eher TSS, CTL,...

aber coole Sache wenn hier die Sachen gezeigt werden, wirklich super, danke


----------



## Berrrnd (16. Oktober 2015)

und noch ne lusche ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __Stefan__ (16. Oktober 2015)

k_star schrieb:


> ....



bin nur neugierig, warum hast Du letzten Winter "so wenig" gemacht? Job, Familie, keine Lust auf in der Kälte Sport machen, keine Lust auf Rolle ... ?


----------



## Berrrnd (16. Oktober 2015)

tja, warum?
leider einfache unlust. 

trainingsplan und sowas gibts gar nicht. ich fahre einfach wie es mir spaß macht.
september, oktober 2014 war richtig gut. das hat echt bock gemacht, aber dann kommen immer wieder, leider zu häufig, phasen wo es einfach öde ist. 
wenn ich es mal schaffen würde durchweg 9 - 11 stunden, und in den restlichen wochen 6 -7 stunden was zu machen, wäre das schon ganz gut.

das andere problem sind die zu langen strecken beim rennen, da ich 50 km gas machen kann, aber danach total am ende bin.
für 50 bis 70 km stehe ich aber nicht morgens um 5 uhr auf und düse dann 2 std. zum rennen.


----------



## Kottenstroeter (16. Oktober 2015)

Na, da habe ich ja noch Luft nach oben...... 

Da ich erst jetzt mit Golden Cheetah starte, die wöchentlichen Stunden (MTB) aus SportTracks:


----------



## Leon96 (16. Oktober 2015)

k_star schrieb:


> tja, warum?
> leider einfache unlust.
> 
> trainingsplan und sowas gibts gar nicht. ich fahre einfach wie es mir spaß macht.
> september, oktober 2014 war richtig gut. das hat echt bock gemacht, aber dann kommen immer wieder, leider zu häufig, phasen wo es einfach öde ist.


Sei doch ehrlich:
Kälte 




k_star schrieb:


> wenn ich es mal schaffen würde durchweg 9 - 11 stunden, und in den restlichen wochen 6 -7 stunden was zu machen, wäre das schon ganz gut.


Schaffst du diesen Winter!!



"2014" bei mir, siehe Anhang
(30.12.13 bis 30.11.14)
Aus dem Verlauf resultierte wahrscheinlich auch etwas dass ich Anfang Dez 2014 als der PM kam in "Topform" war und daher erstmal darauf folgend viel Ernüchterung folgte.
Intensität war komplett 2014 eigentlich viel Einheitsbrei, Juli/August/September einige Ausfahrten mit 6-9h mit wenig Variation


----------



## mod31 (17. Oktober 2015)

Milan Racer schrieb:


> Fettarm und einfach den Süßkram reduzieren. Zum Ende des Jahres sollte mein Gewicht schon passen. Qualitatives Training und Gewichtsreduktion passen bei mir nicht zusammen. Daher vor der Saison. Ist ja Muskelmasse die weg muss.


Heißt das du fährst bis Ende 2015 nach Lust / Laune und reduzierst gleichzeitig dein Gewicht...ab 2016 dann qualitatives Training mit dem Wunschgewicht und das dann halten?
Was wiegst du denn jetzt bei welcher Größe und wo willst du hin?
Die ungefähren Pläne von dir und Peter würden mich auch interessieren, sofern ihr das alles preisgeben könnt!
Vielen Dank


----------



## mete (17. Oktober 2015)

.


----------



## __Stefan__ (17. Oktober 2015)

fyi

http://home.trainingpeaks.com/blog/...former-pro-mountain-biker-regains-his-fitness

(auch wenn nur ein Werbeartikel zu WKO, passt trotzdem zum Threadthema hier)


----------



## Kottenstroeter (17. Oktober 2015)

Ähm, habe jetzt mal alle Daten von 2015 aus SportTracks in GC importiert, und war etwas erschrocken!
Bin jetzt nicht der absolute Racer, fahre auch gerne mal ne Tour.
Aber das ich so viel in der Zone 1/2 rumeier, hätte ich jetzt nicht gedacht.
Fehlen allerdings ca. 30 Einheiten vom Ergometer. Würden dann ab Zone 3 aufwärts noch ein paar wenige Prozent dabei kommen.
Wie sieht die Verteilung bei euch aus?
Ich glaube, ich verschenke mit meiner "Trödelei" ordentlich Potenzial, oder?



 

Danke und Grüße euer Kottenstroeter


----------



## __Stefan__ (17. Oktober 2015)

a) polarized Training, 80:20; der letzte Schrei, da angleblich ALLE Top Athleten danach trainieren. Machst Du doch so irgendwie ..... 

b) ab Z3 wird es mit Herzfrequenz schwierig. Mache ich eine Sweet Spot Einheit über 30 min dann fange ich mit HF bei Zone 2 an und irgendwann  komme ich auf die gewünschten 90%FTP. Mit Watt bin ich gleich von Anfang an bei 90%FTP. Macht man Training drüber, wird es noch schwieriger. Von daher sagt die Verteilung in der Tabelle da oben eigentlich nichts aus.

Abgesehen davon, keiner kann dir wirklich Auskunft zu deiner Situation geben. Wir wissen nicht wer du bist (sporthistorisch betrachtet), was du fährst, was deine Ziele sind (du bist nicht so der "Racer" .... von daher ist es doch echt egal, oder? Fahr doch einfach)


----------



## Leon96 (17. Oktober 2015)

@Kottenstroeter 
Z1-5 wie folgt
17/59/16/7/0

HF deckelt sich übrigens nichtmal im Ansatz mit der Leistungszonenverteilung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kottenstroeter (17. Oktober 2015)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon, keiner kann dir wirklich Auskunft zu deiner Situation geben. Wir wissen nicht wer du bist (sporthistorisch betrachtet), was du fährst, was deine Ziele sind (du bist nicht so der "Racer" .... von daher ist es doch echt egal, oder? Fahr doch einfach)



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/2016-muss-besser-werden-unbedingt.763178/


----------



## oflech (20. Oktober 2015)

Da liege ich ja so im Mittlemaß


----------



## oflech (20. Oktober 2015)

Und PMC


----------



## MTBmarkoT (20. Oktober 2015)

Beskidy war wohl Anstrengend Olaf *hihi 
ich freue mich schon auf die 2016 Edition.
So hat man wenigstens ein vernüftiges Trainingsziel


----------



## oflech (21. Oktober 2015)

Ja kann man gut erkennen 
Mann sieht auch gut wie die CTL und der Umfang bis zur Beskidy kontinuierlich anstiegen. Danach dann Pause und dann Urlaub. Die CTL hielt sich erst noch und fiel dann ab. Die Form war aber trotzdem noch sehr gut.
Bei der Beskidy war interessanterweise der letzte der 4 Tage mein bester. Also entweder zu vorsichtig angegangen oder die Ausdauer ist sehr gut.


----------



## Peter88 (22. Oktober 2015)

Hier mal wie versprochen mein Training von Oktober bis Ende Dezember grob skizziert

Nachdem mich ein defekt bei der DM im September aus dem Rennen geworfen hat war erstmal die Luft raus. Keine Motivation mehr die Rennsaison zu beenden.


KW 38, 39, 40
Viel, locker und unstrukturiert aber dafür mal wieder im Gelände gefahren.
Anmerkung: In der KW 40 3 Ruhetage


KW 41, 42, 43, 44
....

_*Beitrag bearbeitet
Plan gelöscht*_



KW 2 und 3 an das neue Trainingsrevier in Leipzig gewöhnen 
Also wahrscheinlich viel L2

Die Belastung steigere ich in dieser Zeit über den Umfang.
So der Plan


----------



## __Stefan__ (22. Oktober 2015)

Danke für deinen Beitrag. Highly appreciated, wie der Brite so sagt.

Was heißt bei dir lang? L3 lang, L2 lang? 

Ist L3 eher Sweetspot oder Tempo?

Bezüglich deines L2 low carb Workouts: wie lang machst Du da? Nimmst du da Protein davor bzw. in der Trinkflasche (macht Team Sky so, wie gerade auf der Cycling Science Conference erzählt wurde [Quelle] ) oder komplett nüchtern?


----------



## Peter88 (23. Oktober 2015)

_*Beitrag gekürzt
*_

Low Carb fahre ich eigentlich nur weil die Beine am 3ten Tag meist schon ziemlich müde sind und ich kein L3 mehr schaffe. Und da in der Woche nicht die Zeit da ist so lang L2 zu fahren.
Morgens: Rührei
Mittags (In der Mittagspause  ) starte ich das Training: In der ersten h keine Kh und danach 20g je h
Nach dem Training müssen dann 3 Bananen und Kakao oder so bis zum Feierabend reichen. Ist ganz gut so... wenn ich so ausgehungert direkt nach Hause fahren würde wäre der Heißhunger wahrscheinlich noch zu groß


----------



## __Stefan__ (23. Oktober 2015)

Während der theoretische Bereich von SST sehr weit ist, in der Praxis macht wohl jeder 85-92% FTP. 

Auch wenn Tempo sich mit SST überschneidet, eigentlich würde ich das als 76-85 %FTP ansehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan Racer (24. Oktober 2015)

mod31 schrieb:


> Heißt das du fährst bis Ende 2015 nach Lust / Laune und reduzierst gleichzeitig dein Gewicht...ab 2016 dann qualitatives Training mit dem Wunschgewicht und das dann halten?
> Was wiegst du denn jetzt bei welcher Größe und wo willst du hin?
> Die ungefähren Pläne von dir und Peter würden mich auch interessieren, sofern ihr das alles preisgeben könnt!
> Vielen Dank



komme gerade aus den Bergen zurück, 950Tss/Woche und jetzt ist Saisonpause.
Ja, Ende des Jahres soll das Gewicht runter sein. Ab Dezember strukturiere ich mein Training wieder. Plan ist noch nicht fertig. Aber ich berichte.


----------



## Milan Racer (24. Oktober 2015)

Peter88 schrieb:


> Di Morgens L7



finde ich sau gut


----------



## __Stefan__ (24. Oktober 2015)

Milan Racer schrieb:


> komme gerade aus den Bergen zurück



Wo warst Du denn?

So dann von mir ein kurzes "season recap". So sah es aus:





Ergebnis: lief gut, A/M/J: grundsaätzlich top 20% Gesamt, meist Top 10 AK, einmal (im J) Podium AK.

Ab Juli dann nicht mehr so. Vermutlich eine ähnliche Erfahrung, wie @Peter88 gemacht. Zu viel Intensität für Langstrecken Marathons. Muss ehrlich sagen, so etwas haut einen dann wirklich für sehr, sehr lange aus der Bahn (ich habe ja meine FTP Entwicklung gepostet). Erschreckend.

Wie sieht es für die nächsten Monate aus:
Nov, Dez, Jan: möglichst viel Volumen. Je nach Wetter hier, lange Bergläufe im Schnee + Rolle oder nur auf dem Rad. Alle 2 Wochen mal einen Vo2max Workout. Ansonsten eher nach Lust und Laune im unteren Bereich, allerdings auch regelmäßig SST. Hauptsache möglichst viel Volumen.

Zum Mai hin ersten Peak aufbauen:
SST --> SST länger -> SST länger + over-under. Hin und wieder dedizierte VO2max Einheiten, aber spärlich.
Nach Mai kurze Pause und bis Anfang Juli wieder Peak aufbauen.

Prinzipiell etwas an Intensität rausnehmen.

Würde irgendwie gerne mal die Sudetenlandrundfahrt fahren, aber wie das halt so mit Familie ist. Fährt von Euch jemand. @oflech ?



*Ansonsten, an den Rest der hier Mitlesenden. Beitragen! Nicht nur Info absaugen. Egal auf welchem Level ihr fahrt oder meint zu fahren.*


----------



## Kottenstroeter (24. Oktober 2015)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> *Ansonsten, an den Rest der hier Mitlesenden. Beitragen! Nicht nur Info absaugen. Egal auf welchem Level ihr fahrt oder meint zu fahren.*



Würde ich ja gerne . 
Aber solang ich noch google bemühen muss, um den eine oder anderen Kürzel/Fachbegriff zu identifizieren, würde ich den Thread mit meinem derzeitigen Halbwissen nur vollspammen.


----------



## ck-master (25. Oktober 2015)

Guten morgen zusammen,

Auch wenn ich jetzt erst eine Woche mit Leistungsmessung trainiere, gebe ich dann auch mal was zum Besten.
Momentan trainiere ich einfach nach Lust und Laune nach Trainingseinheiten aus dem Allen/Coggan Buch um
Mich einfach erstmal an die Leistungsmessung zu gewöhnen. Mal Tempo, mal LT, mal VO2.
Ab November werde ich wieder viel L2 fahren, aber nicht mehr ausschliesslich L2, da ich nächste Saison einfach nicht mehr so viele Langstrecken fahren will. Anfang der Saison lief es eigentlich sehr gut. (Oft AK Podium und meistens top10 gesamt). Aber nach der Transalp( welche ich nur auf halbgas gefahren bin) ging es permanent bergab........bis zur totalen katastrophe bei der DM in Furtwangen. Danach bin ich dann nur noch XC Rennen gefahren, bei denen es dann noch ganz gut lief.
Der Plan für nächste Saison........wenige Langstrecken........und zur DM topform haben.


----------



## GUSTAV91 (25. Oktober 2015)

@__Stefan__ 
Meinst du mit "Sudetenland-Rundfahrt" die Sudety-MTB-Challenge? 
Ich war dieses Jahr dabei und kann die Veranstaltung absolut empfehlen! Ist mit nichts zu vergleichen, was es in D oder im
Alpenraum gibt nächstes Jahr werd ich nicht mitmachen, aber keine frage: Polen ich komme wieder!

Du sagst, dass du Mitte der Saison zu hart trainiert hast und dann in ein "Formtief" gekommen bist? 
Bei mir war es eher so, das ich nach erreichen meiner Höchstform in Mitte Juni nicht mehr genug Intensität draufgesetzt 
habe und dadurch langsam schleichend Leistung eingebüßt habe.
Leider konnte ich den "Abwärtstrend" nicht mehr umdrehen und bin mit eher mittelmäßiger Verfassung in meinen Saisonhöhepunkt gegangen, was schade ist -> das Peaking ist auf jeden Fall stark ausbaufähig!
Anschließend war ich dann wirklich komplett leer und hab ein paar Wochen Pausen gemacht weil einfach garnix ging. Zum Saisonende hin bin ich dann wieder etwas nach Lust und Laune gefahren und bei einer spontanen Rennteilnahme ging's dann unerwarteter Weise wieder viel besser als gedacht.
Im Nachhinein würde ich auch sagen, dass meine "Topform" vom Juni auf einem zu kleinem Fundament aufgebaut war und
Ich deshalb nicht in der Lage war diese lange zu halten bzw noch auszubauen. (Daraus schließe ich auch, dass eine möglichst hohe CTL schon im Winter für Formstabilität im Sommer sehr wichtig ist, sein kann. MilanRacer ist da ein sehr gutes Beispiel)

Hat jemand von euch schon ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht??
 2015 war meine erste Saison mit PM und nur dadurch war ich in der Lage das im Nachgang so zu analysieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan Racer (25. Oktober 2015)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Wo warst Du denn?



Vinschgau




GUSTAV91 schrieb:


> @__Stefan__
> Meinst du mit "Sudetenland-Rundfahrt" die Sudety-MTB-Challenge?



ich will auch




GUSTAV91 schrieb:


> @__Stefan__ Daraus schließe ich auch, dass eine möglichst hohe CTL schon im Winter für Formstabilität im Sommer sehr wichtig ist, sein kann. MilanRacer ist da ein sehr gutes Beispiel



ich starte mit 60-70CTL im Dezember. Bei einer Steigerung von 3-5 CTL Punkte pro Woche und gelegentlichen Ruhewochen dauert es einfach lange bis ich bei einer CTL von 110 ankomme. Da versteht man auch warum die Form im Winter gemacht wird. Ich vertrage dann im Frühjahr viel höhere Belastungen wenn einige Kumpels sich noch mit langen Ausdauerfahrten rumkämpfen.


----------



## Milan Racer (25. Oktober 2015)

hab jetzt auch grob mal meinen Plan für den Winter

Mo: nix
Di: VO2max (4x4min)
Mi: Ausdauer
Do: microbursts (20s/40s oder 30s/30s)
Fr: nix
Sa: SST
So: Ausdauer

Grundlage mache ich bei gutem Wetter in einzelnen Blöcken oder im warmen Süden.
Der Plan ist aber nur Gerüst und wird drei Wochen lang etwas gesteigert, gefolgt von paar Tagen Ruhe.


----------



## Themar7 (25. Oktober 2015)

Kurz von mir mal ein Update
Seit Anfang des Jahres nun die 300h Marke erreicht! Bin eigentlich das ganze Jahr motiviert gewesen. Keine Anzeichen von Unlust.
3 Langdistanzmarathons gefinisht und Zeiten verbessert ca 10%. 
5 kurze bis mittellange Wettkämfe (war ein Kriterium dabei) alles als Vorbereitung für die Langdistanzen.

Trainingstechnisch sieht eine Woche zur Zeit ca so aus:
Mo: Pause oder Krafttraining Oberkörper
Di: VO2max oder AC Intervalle (alle 2 Wochen)
Mi: L2 oder Pause
Do: Pause oder Krafttraining Oberkörper
Fr: nach Lust und Laune
Sa: SST oder L2 lang
So: SST oder L2 lang

Wobei ich dazu sagen muss das ich die Trainingsinhalte eher nach Körpergefühl entscheide!

Hatte grad mal Zeit und in Golden Cheetah eine Übersicht über einige SST Intervalle rausgezogen! Bin zufrieden was die Entwicklung Watt vs Durchschnittpuls aussagt!


----------



## Themar7 (25. Oktober 2015)

Bezüglich Gewicht reduzieren fahre ich zur Zeit alle Trainings bis 3h Dauer ohne Iso nur mit Wasser!


----------



## Peter88 (25. Oktober 2015)

Themar7 schrieb:


> Bezüglich Gewicht reduzieren fahre ich zur Zeit alle Trainings bis 3h Dauer ohne Iso nur mit Wasser!


Hmm.. dann bleiben aber noch 21h am Tag zum naschen 

Weiß nicht ob das sinnvoll ist.
Wenn du dich wärend des Trainings verpflegst bist du in der Lage härter zu trainieren. Dadurch hast du einen mehrverbauch an kcal und einen größeren trainingsreitz.

Letztendlich kommt es ja nur darauf an das am ende des Tages ein kcal defiziet da steht. Ich persönlich würde die 20 - 30g kh/h nicht einsparren wollen. Dadurch musst du die Intensität reduzieren-> geringer kcal verbrauch, geringerer trainingsreitz.
Die paar kcal die man im training aufnimmt wirken kleine Wunder. Die kannst du doch sicher auch an anderer stelle des Tages einsparren


Andererseits wenn dir das Training so spaß macht und dich bei der Gewichtsabnahme motiviert, okay. Die Saison ist ja noch weit weg


----------



## Themar7 (25. Oktober 2015)

Mit Iso dann wieder ab nächstes Jahr mal sehen obs was bringt! 


Peter88 schrieb:


> Hmm.. dann bleiben aber noch 21h am Tag zum naschen


Am besten gar keinen Süßkram im Haus haben! Aber ich denke mal bei der nächsten Supermarktattake wird wohl Kinderriegel und Co wieder im Korb landen.


----------



## Themar7 (25. Oktober 2015)

Peter88 schrieb:


> KW 2 und 3 an das neue Trainingsrevier in Leipzig gewöhnen



Tip: schau mal hinter Wurzen. Hohburger Berge, Dahlener Heide. Wermsdorfer Wald Collm! Da wären einige MTB Strecken hügelig!
Ansonsten ist Leipzig eher was für Rennrad!


----------



## Peter88 (25. Oktober 2015)

Habe grade 3 Jahre im Radsport Exil Magdeburg hinter mir. Mich kann nix mehr schocken


----------



## __Stefan__ (25. Oktober 2015)

GUSTAV91 schrieb:


> @__Stefan__
> Meinst du mit "Sudetenland-Rundfahrt" die Sudety-MTB-Challenge?



Ja. Kommt mir erst jetzt, dass der Begriff vielleicht nicht mehr ganz politisch korrekt ist .....



Milan Racer schrieb:


> ich will auch



Ich werde dich Anfang Frühling nochmal daran erinnern ... wäre ja lustig, wenn sich hier ein paar Leute finden würden. 




Milan Racer schrieb:


> hab jetzt auch grob mal meinen Plan für den Winter
> 
> Mo: nix
> Di: VO2max (4x4min)
> ...



Das liest sich ja eher, wie ein Straßenrennfahrerwoche im Frühling. Machst du dann im Fühling noch mehr VO2max? Letztes Jahr hast du hauptsächlich SST im Nov/Dez gemacht? Wenn ich micht recht daran erinnere



Milan Racer schrieb:


> ich starte mit 60-70CTL im Dezember. Bei einer Steigerung von 3-5 CTL Punkte pro Woche und gelegentlichen Ruhewochen dauert es einfach lange bis ich bei einer CTL von 110 ankomme. Da versteht man auch warum die Form im Winter gemacht wird. Ich vertrage dann im Frühjahr viel höhere Belastungen wenn einige Kumpels sich noch mit langen Ausdauerfahrten rumkämpfen.



Zu dem Thema habe ich zwei ganz interessante Sachen gefunden. Einerseits von Coggan:







Hauptsächlich ein Bahnfahrer. Es ist da nicht so untypisch, dass man auch viel auf der Straße fährt. Der Hauptfokus liegt aber auf dem Level immer auf der Bahn. Und da dauert der Wettkampf nur ein paar Minuten. Der baute da im Winter ganz schön auf. Ist dann auch zweimal krank geworden.

Zudem dann noch das hier: Tonnessen et al (2014): The Road to Gold. Eine Auswertung der Trainingsdateien von 11 norwegischen Skilangläufern bzw. Biathleten (7 weiblich, 4 männlich) für das Jahr bevor sie eine Goldmedallie bei Olympia gewonnen habe. Leider werden die genauen Diszplinen nicht genannt, aber im Vgl. zu uns (wenn mich nicht gerade XC Rennen fährt), doch recht kurze Wettkampfdauern.

Da dann auch wieder da gleiche Bild, wie bei dem Bahnfahrer. Ein sehr hohes Trainingsvolumen "jetzt" (übertragen auf den Radsport, off-season ist bei denen ja etwas früher).





Interessanterweise, machen die das Volumen mit "mehr Einheiten" und nicht "mit längeren Einheiten".

Zudem, machen sie auch in der off-season Intensität




Es ist dann auch eine Schlussfolgerung der Autoren, wie wichtig "jetzt" ist. Also Jungs, raus, auf die Rolle oder Cross-Training. Jetzt werden die Bestzeiten nächstes Jahr gemacht.

Nun stellt sich aber natürlich die Frage, können solche Erkenntnisse von "kurzen" Sportarten auf "längere" übertragen werden?


----------



## Milan Racer (27. Oktober 2015)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Das liest sich ja eher, wie ein Straßenrennfahrerwoche im Frühling. Machst du dann im Fühling noch mehr VO2max? Letztes Jahr hast du hauptsächlich SST im Nov/Dez gemacht? Wenn ich micht recht daran erinnere



finde das jetzt nicht so viel. Muss mein Körper aber auch nach der Pause mal wieder wach rütteln. Um Weihnachten plane ich dann einen ersten Ausdauerblock. SST kommt dann verstärkt im Januar/Februar und ja im Frühjahr dann mehr V02max und anaerobes Zeugs.





__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Tonnessen et al (2014): The Road to Gold.



die norwegischen Skilanglaufstudien sind mir im Studium auch immer mal begegnet, interessant.





__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Interessanterweise, machen die das Volumen mit "mehr Einheiten" und nicht "mit längeren Einheiten".



so mache ich das auch, lang am Stück fahre ich selten, aber eben sehr oft zwei Einheiten am Tag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __Stefan__ (27. Oktober 2015)

Habe hier einen alten Trainingsplan von meinem Bruder. 1990er, zweites Jahr Amateure, A-Klasse, Bundesligastraßenteam. Muss so eine Woche im März gewesen sein:

Mo: frei
Di: Kurzintervalle
Mi: GA2
Do: GA1 4-5h
Fr: frei
Sa: GA2
So: GA1 5-6h.

So ganz unähnlich schaut die Woche nicht aus.


----------



## Milan Racer (27. Oktober 2015)

ja ok, aber 5h bei Sauwetter mach ich nicht


----------



## __Stefan__ (27. Oktober 2015)

Achtung, jetzt kommt "Opa erzählt vom Krieg": wir sind damals mit so speziellen Festplatten unter dem Sattel gefahren. Die haben den Puls aufgezeichnet, war der letzte Schrei. Man konnte "nur so" trainieren. Ohne Puls war kein sinnvolles Training möglich.

Da sag mal einer, Geschichte wiederholt sich nicht .....


----------



## __Stefan__ (27. Oktober 2015)

Zu den ganzen Norweger-Studien bzw. diese Seiler Studien: wenn man sich die anschaut, geht es ja meist nur um relative kurze Wettkampfdauern. Zudem basiert dieser ganze "polarized" Ansatz nur auf Puls (interessanter Weise, wenn ich mir die letzten 12 Monate anschaue, komme ich beim Puls auch auf 80:20, bei Leistung aber auf 65:35) oder Anzahl Sessions. Trotzdem ist das jetzt "für alle" Ausdauersportarten der letzte Schrei. In der Theorie.

Mich würde wirklich mal das aktuelle (bezogen auf modern) Trainining von Straßen-Profis interessieren. Ich kann mir einfach nicht vorstellen, das die auf 80:20 kommen. Ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass 80:20 für uns im längeren Streckenbereich relevant ist.


----------



## mod31 (27. Oktober 2015)

Vielen Dank schonmal für eure Antworten und dieses interessante Thema!
Ich bin hier wohl fast der einzige welcher noch ohne Wattmessung unterwegs ist, was aber auch so bleiben wird. Gefahren bin ich bisher etwas nach Gefühl, aber völlig unstrukturiert und meist viel zu viel und/oder zu lang ohne Intensität^^

Meine Ziele sind, ganz simpel gesagt, schneller werden auf den Langstrecken, Obergrenze 12h-Rennen oder SKGT-Langdistanz (Platz 66 gesamt in 2014).

Etwas Struktur soll nun mein Training verbessern, wobei das mit dem Arbeiten im Schichtbetrieb nicht immer ganz so einfach sein wird. Im groben habe ich mir das folgendermaßen vorgestellt:

Mo: frei
Di: Studio -> Kniebeuge, Beinpresse 45Grad, Kreuzheben + etwas Rumpfstabi
Mi: ganz locker 2h
Do: frei
Fr: Kurzintervalle
Sa: entweder Crossrennen oder max. 3h intensiv
So: 5h GA1

Problem: Studio mach ich nur überm Winter. Hab gerade damit gaaanz vorsichtig angefangen und werde langsam steigern! Der Muskelkater bleibt aber trotzdem selten aus und ich bin dann gut 3 Tage außer Gefecht. Deswegen diese Einheit am Dienstag um Luft zum Wochenende zu haben.

Was sagt ihr zu dem Plan, ich bin für Kritik gern offen!?
noch kurz zu meiner Vorgeschichte: fahre seit 2008, vorher null Sport, Jahresumfang ca. 16-19tsd km in den letzten 3 Jahren...zumindest Peter und mete kennen mich ja etwas

Danke euch!


----------



## __Stefan__ (27. Oktober 2015)

Zu jetzigen Phase kann ich nichts sagen, aber vielleicht ist das für dich von Interesse. Zwar schon etwas älter, aber ein Build/Peak-Phase Trainingsplan für 12h Rennen. Habe ich hier, glaube ich, irgendwann schon mal im Forum gepostet. Ist von jemandem für mich gemacht worden, der mit wirklich großen Namen im Radsport gearbeitet hat. Musst dich nicht danach richten, aber interessant ist es vielleicht allemal. Zudem noch ein 100K Plan.

Aber wie schon gesagt, die Pläne sind schon sehr alt.

*Achtung: ich werde die Pläne hier nachher wieder löschen.*

12h

Edit: ..... gelöscht ....

100K

Edit: ..... gelöscht ....


----------



## TTT (27. Oktober 2015)

Bei mir geht seit Wochen irgendwie gar nichts mehr. Erst keine Lust mehr, nun ständig krank. CTL verschwindet dann demnächst komplett.
Aber man kann ja für die nächste Saison schon mal Vorsätze fassen. Ich will nächstes Jahr bewusst an der Schwellenleistung schrauben...

Danke für die Trainingspläne Stefan. Aber was zu Henker ist "Drill it"?


----------



## __Stefan__ (27. Oktober 2015)

Töte dich. Fahr bis zu kotzen musst.


----------



## TTT (27. Oktober 2015)

D.h. 90min Vollgas? Das ist ja dann Sweet Spot oder?
Und "Speed drills" sind dann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __Stefan__ (27. Oktober 2015)

a) nö; vom Charakter eher Gruppen-Rennrad-Ausscheidungsfahren
b) ach, so Trittübungen. Mal einbeinig und so was .... ach mei ....


----------



## Milan Racer (28. Oktober 2015)

mod31 schrieb:


> Mo: frei
> Di: Studio -> Kniebeuge, Beinpresse 45Grad, Kreuzheben + etwas Rumpfstabi
> Mi: ganz locker 2h
> Do: frei
> ...



Weekend warrior 
Ich würde Krafttraining im Studio weg lassen und dafür lieber zwei qualitative Radeinheiten einbauen. Mo-Do machst du ja quasi nix, außer dich vom Krafttraining zu erholen.


----------



## Cornells (28. Oktober 2015)

Milan Racer schrieb:


> Weekend warrior
> Ich würde Krafttraining im Studio weg lassen und dafür lieber zwei qualitative Radeinheiten einbauen. Mo-Do machst du ja quasi nix, außer dich vom Krafttraining zu erholen.



Wie ist denn hier generell hier die Haltung zu Krafttraining. 
Letzten Winter habt ich recht viel mit der Langhantel und Bodyweight Übungen gemacht. Geschadet hat das sicher nicht. 
Ich denke 2-3 mal die Woche 20 - 40 Minuten Krafttraining + eine Rad oder Lauf Session im Anschluss, kann wohl nicht schaden. 
Was nutzt schon die Power in den Beinen wenn die Energie im Rücken verpufft. 

Meine Planung bis Weihnachten sieht derzeit so aus: 

Mo: lockeres Athletik Training mit viel Bodyweight, viel Dehnen und Beweglichkeitsübungen
Di: Langhantel + Crosstraining (Laufen oder Skiken)
Mi: Vo2Max oder SST  
Do: Langhantel + Ausdauer (auch hier gehe ich bei schlechtem Wetter gerne mal Laufen)
Fr: Frei
Sa: SST  
So: Ausdauer 

Die Laufeinheiten sind in der Regel recht intensiv und kurz. 

Verschiebungen sind zwangsläufig durch den Job immer mal wieder nötig, dann lasse ich im Zweifel lieber eine Ausdauer Einheit weg und Absolviere stattdessen die Intensitäten. 

Da ich erst seit kurzem im Besitz von einem Powermeter bin, bin ich gespannt wie sich das gezielte Einhalten der Zonen bemerkbar machen wird.


----------



## mete (28. Oktober 2015)

.


----------



## mod31 (28. Oktober 2015)

Milan Racer schrieb:


> Weekend warrior
> Ich würde Krafttraining im Studio weg lassen und dafür lieber zwei qualitative Radeinheiten einbauen. Mo-Do machst du ja quasi nix, außer dich vom Krafttraining zu erholen.



Weekend Warrior triffts gut...oft bin ich aber vor/nach der Schicht so breit, dass ich unter der Woche kaum mehr qualitativ aufs rad komme^^
Danke für eure Antworten, aber das mit dem Krafttraining weglassen wollte ich eigentlich nicht hören
Der Satz 





Cornells schrieb:


> Was nutzt schon die Power in den Beinen wenn die Energie im Rücken verpufft.


 triffts ganz gut, ich bin im Rumpf einfach viel zu schwach! Bilde mir ein, dass das Krafttraining im Winter da sehr gut hilft. Das muss doch irgendwie in den Plan zu integrieren sein, andere machen das doch auch!?!?
Eigengewichtsübungen, so wie mete sie vorschlägt, und dann noch daheim, sind so gar nicht mein ding...dazu kann ich mich leider nicht motivieren
Ich denke wenn ich wieder gut im Krafttraining drin bin, kann ich gut am Mittwoch ne lockere Ausdauerrunde drehen, Donnerstag Pause und dann nen 3er-Block...der Muskelkater sollte im Laufe der Zeit immer weniger Zeit in ANspruch nehmen, so hoffe ich?


----------



## mete (28. Oktober 2015)

mod31 schrieb:


> Ich denke wenn ich wieder gut im Krafttraining drin bin, kann ich gut am Mittwoch ne lockere Ausdauerrunde drehen, Donnerstag Pause und dann nen 3er-Block...der Muskelkater sollte im Laufe der Zeit immer weniger Zeit in ANspruch nehmen, so hoffe ich?



Lass die Beinübungen weg, die bringen zur Rumpfstabilisierung eh nicht viel und zum Radfahren sind sie, insbesondere bei den Langstrecken, weitgehend überflüssig. Besser sind hier komplexe Ganzkörperübungen, wie z.B. Rudern. Dafür würde ich mindestens eine qualitativ hochwertige Radeinheit in der Woche einbauen, die muss nicht einmal lang sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan Racer (28. Oktober 2015)

Cornells schrieb:


> Wie ist denn hier generell hier die Haltung zu Krafttraining.



ich bin absolut für zusätzliches Krafttraining. Aber wenn es wie erwähnt zu lasten der Radeinheiten geht dann würde ich diese vorziehen.




mod31 schrieb:


> das Krafttraining im Winter da sehr gut hilft. Das muss doch irgendwie in den Plan zu integrieren sein, andere machen das doch auch!?!?



das ist die Kunst. Aber Tage danach nix oder easy + Ruhetag vorm Krafttraining,... ist meiner Ansicht nach schlecht integriert


----------



## moxrox (29. Oktober 2015)

Möchte diesen Winter mit Gewichten etwas an meiner Kraftausdauer arbeiten.
Wiederholungsbereich so ca. 3x30 bis zu X x 50 und vielleicht höher.
Hat jemand von euch hohe Wiederholungszahlen mit niedrigeren Gewichten schon probiert, wenn ja welche Höhe des Gewichts ist erstrebenswert. Angefangen habe ich erstmal nur mit 3x30 und 20kg mit Langhantel, also nicht viel um die Muskulatur/Rücken etwas daran zu gewöhnen und möchte das natürlich steigern.

Muskelkater in den Beinen hatte ich nicht, aber dafür am Poppers


----------



## coastdriver (29. Oktober 2015)

moxrox schrieb:


> Möchte diesen Winter mit Gewichten etwas an meiner Kraftausdauer arbeiten.
> Wiederholungsbereich so ca. 3x30 bis zu X x 50 und vielleicht höher.
> Hat jemand von euch hohe Wiederholungszahlen mit niedrigeren Gewichten schon probiert, wenn ja welche Höhe des Gewichts ist erstrebenswert. Angefangen habe ich erstmal nur mit 3x30 und 20kg mit Langhantel, also nicht viel um die Muskulatur/Rücken etwas daran zu gewöhnen und möchte das natürlich steigern.
> 
> Muskelkater in den Beinen hatte ich nicht, aber dafür am Poppers



Vielleicht hilft dir das etwas weiter. Der Link gibt eine schnelle und grobe Zusammenfassung über die  unterschiedlichen Krafttrainingsmethoden und die durch ihnen hervorgerufenen Adaptionen:

http://user.phil-fak.uni-duesseldorf.de/~wastl/Wastl/MTT/PPKrafttraining-Internet2.PDF


----------



## Milan Racer (1. November 2015)

Aktueller Stand FTP bei 4,68Watt/kg
Beginn der Talsohle erreicht, demnächst gehts dann wieder richtig los


----------



## Themar7 (1. November 2015)

Heute neue Bestleistung über 4min 5,5W/kg. 
Dann 25min Sweet Spot trainiert mit 4,04Watt/kg. Gestern gar nix gemacht. Freitag 2,5h L2. 
Nun ist das WE leider wieder um!


----------



## __Stefan__ (1. November 2015)

Am Freitag mal wieder einen Test mit meinem BSX auf der Rolle gemacht. Ist eher immer noch Tal und weniger Hang/Aufstieg. Habe jetzt aber auch nicht wirklich strukturiert traininiert. Hauptsächlich Trailtouren, heute z.B. zum Eibsee/Zugspitze.

Es ist schon erschreckend, wenn man über das Ziel hinausgeschossen hat (Juni/Juli), wie lange es dauert, sich wieder zu erholen. Im Juni noch eine CP20 von 380W den Berg raufgedrückt, heute könnte ich da nicht mal mehr im Traum dran denken. Nicht ansatzweise. Anderseits auch wieder interessant, was "gute Form" heißt. Leistungsmesser zeigen einem schon brutalst möglich die Realität auf.


----------



## NiaLux (2. November 2015)

Hallo Zusammen,
leider habe ich mir mein Golden Cheetah zerschossen und musste alles neu instalieren.. Dateien hatte ich noch in Rohform, alsokriege noch alles zusammen. Nun stehe ich aber vor dem Problem.
Ich konnte beim alten GC meine Wattwerte schätzen und dann in einem Diagramm anzeigen lassen. Diese Funktion fehlt mir nun seit gestern. Info: Ich habe kein PM
Hat einer Ahnung wie das funktioniert???


----------



## Tomz (3. November 2015)

Du kannst unter Aktivitäten Details Werte manuell eintragen. Ich kenne das aber nur von TSS wenn man mal Einheiten ohne PM gemacht hat. Wo hast Du denn Deine Wattwerte her wen Du keinen PM hast?


----------



## NiaLux (3. November 2015)

Habe mit einem Bekannten ein Leistungstest Anfang der Saison mal gefahren und die dann eingepflegt
Auf der Basis und der hf schätzt der die wattwerte!


----------



## Tomz (3. November 2015)

Ok aber was machst Du dann damit? Für das PMC Chart reicht es ja wenn Du die TSS über die HF abschätzt, dafür gibt's ja Tools. Oder Du nimmst das PMC über TRIMP das hast Du ja über die HF Aufzeichnung. Aber die Leistung für eine TE abzuschätzen halte ich für sehr schwer und was bringts?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NiaLux (3. November 2015)

Das programm hat die Leistung geschätzt, kommt dem Wert eines pm zwar nicht ganz nah, aber man hat über die Saison eine Kurve bekommen, wie sich die Leistung entwickelt 
Zwar immer falsch gerechnet, aber wenn das immer so gemacht wird hat es auch ne Aussage


----------



## GUSTAV91 (4. November 2015)

Milan Racer schrieb:


> hab jetzt auch grob mal meinen Plan für den Winter
> 
> Mo: nix
> Di: VO2max (4x4min)
> ...



Du machst im Winter 2x die Woche "hochintensive"-Workouts für die VO2max und anaerob(oder fährst du die microbursts auch im L5?)
Welche erfahrungen hast du damit gemacht? Wo siehst du die Vorteile gegenüber "klassischem Wintertraining"?
Irgendwelche Schwierigkeiten mit der Regeneration?

Danke schonmal für die Antwort!


----------



## TTT (4. November 2015)

Bei mir werden die nächsten 4 Wochen ungefähr so aussehen:
Kerneinheiten pro Woche:



> 5min VO2max Rad;
> 8x6s Sprint Rad;
> 8x50m Sprint Laufen;
> 2x/Woche allg. Krafttraining (20-30 Wdh.)
> Der Rest GA1 (Laufen und Radfahren)


----------



## Milan Racer (4. November 2015)

GUSTAV91 schrieb:


> Welche erfahrungen hast du damit gemacht? Wo siehst du die Vorteile gegenüber "klassischem Wintertraining"?
> Irgendwelche Schwierigkeiten mit der Regeneration?



"klassisches Wintertraining" würde ich vorziehen wenn ich in Südafrika oder Neuseeland leben würde 
Will einfach nicht 5h bei Sauwetter trainieren fahren. Bei gutem Wetter mach ich dann einzelne Ausdauerblocks.
Erfahrungen sind gut. Die Intensität hat ja nicht unbedingt was mit der Regeneration zu tun. Ich steuer mein Training über TSS und von daher sehe ich keine Probleme. 5h Ausdauer machen mich doch auch fertig.


----------



## MTBmarkoT (4. November 2015)

Okay und wo bzw. mit welcher Tabelle kann man die TSS in Golden Chetaah ablesen?
Ich stehe noch ziemlich am Anfang und verstehe worum es geht und warum das wichtig ist. Finde aber in GC noch nicht alles was ich suche.
Gruß Marko


----------



## GUSTAV91 (4. November 2015)

@MTBmarkoT 
Trends --> PMC
sind im Endeffekt drei Kurven die über Form, Fitness und Frische informieren. Dahinter steckt ein Rechenmodell,
dass im Coggan/Allen-Buch sehr gut erläutert wird. 

@Milan Racer 
Danke, sehe das mit unsrer Klimazone auch so.
Habe aber bis jetzt noch kein V02max im Winter gemacht und will das heuer zum ersten mal ausprobieren. In der Theorie verspreche ich mir recht viel davon, aber am Ende wird's die Praxis zeigen.


----------



## __Stefan__ (4. November 2015)

Im Endeffekt muss halt immer eines stimmen: die Belastung (= Intensität und/oder Volumen) muss kontinuierlich gesteigert werden, damit eben im Körper die Adaptionsprozesse ausgelöst werden. Mit zu viel Belastung, egal wie hervorgerufen, kann man sich dann eben auch abschießen. Es führen eben immer verschiedene Wege nach Rom. Bei der einen Wahrheit wäre ich immer skeptisch. Über die Jahre habe ich so viele Leute mit den unterschiedlichten Wintertrainingsmethoden kennengelernt, für mich gibt es einfach keine "eine" Wahrheit. Allerdings gilt natürlich der Charakter der Zielrennen zu berücksichtigen.


----------



## Milan Racer (4. November 2015)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Mit zu viel Belastung, egal wie hervorgerufen, kann man sich dann eben auch abschießen.



die Belastung ist immer recht einfach hinzubekommen, bzw. ist kein Hexenwerk. Die passende Regeneration macht einen zum stärkeren Fahrer.
Mich jucken eben 2h Grundlage einfach nicht mehr so arg. Wenn ich das jeden Tag machen würde ginge meine Leistung sogar bergab, deshalb eben auch mal Intensität rein, auch im Winter. Steigern kann man immer noch. Eine Woche im Frühjahr sieht dann bei mir schon anders aus.


----------



## MTBmarkoT (4. November 2015)

Ich habe nun 3 Jahre mit Polar und deren Trainingspläne trainiert. Die sind soweit auch gut. Ausdauer baut man gewaltig auf. Belastungen kann man auch schön erkennen ob im Diagramm oder per täglichem Uhrcheck.
Oflecht hat mich eben mal darauf gebracht mein Training anders zu gestalten 
Mal sehen wie es sich entwickelt bisher würde ich sagen das da noch viel Luft nach oben ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kottenstroeter (4. November 2015)

Werde diesen Winter nicht mehr nur Kraft und Ausdauer trainieren, sondern ebenfalls jeden Dienstag 4x4min VO2max einbauen.
Nachdem ich die letzten 6 Wochen nur noch so aus Spaß rumgerollt bin, war es dann gestern soweit. Ich bin beim letzten Intervall bald vom Rad gefallen! Verdammt,  so schnell geht das Erarbeitete flöten. Deswegen erhoffe ich mir, mit regelmäßigen VO2-Intervallen die wenige Form über den Winter zu retten, um nächstes Jahr auf einem höheren Level zu starten.
Soweit die Theorie.


----------



## onkel_c (6. November 2015)

Milan Racer schrieb:


> 5h Ausdauer machen mich doch auch fertig.


auf 'lange sicht' sogar 'fertiger' . 
ich mache seit zwei jahren hochintensive cf programme im winter die ich auf radfahrbedürfnisse umgestrickt habe (seilspringen, kastenspringen, strecksprünge, ...) + 30/30,40/20 ... das geht völlig problemlos! 
vo2max ist ein muß für mich + laktattoleranz! das setze ich nur nach der saison für ca.8-10 (übergangsszeit) wochen aus.


----------



## Leon96 (6. November 2015)

Bei mir ist es immer so, dass ich die TSS, die ich über intensive Einheiten erreiche schwerer verkrafte als die TSS über L2-Einheiten.
Ist das bei dir auch so @onkel_c ?

Hatte das vor längerem mal gesagt und @Milan Racer konnte das so gar nicht verstehen


----------



## __Stefan__ (6. November 2015)

Leon96 schrieb:


> Bei mir ist es immer so, dass ich die TSS, die ich über intensive Einheiten erreiche schwerer verkrafte als die TSS über L2-Einheiten.
> Ist das bei dir auch so @onkel_c ?
> 
> Hatte das vor längerem mal gesagt und @Milan Racer konnte das so gar nicht verstehen



Was halt ein prinzipielles Problem ist: wir hängen ja unsere Trainingszonen an einem Punkt auf. Der FTP. Verschieben sich aber alle Zonen notwendigerweise proportional? Nicht unbedingt.

Ich konnte bei mir eine recht große Amplitude der jährlichen FTP Entwicklung sehen. Momentan bin ich wieder im Tal. Momentan, bediengt auch durch das Wahnsinnswetter, mache ich etliche 4-6 h Ausfahrten im L2 Bereich. Nicht wirklich anstrengend für sich, man merkt aber schon, wenn mann 3 so Einheiten pro Woche macht. 

Im Sommer dagegen, als meine FTP höher war, fühlte sich eine 5 h Ausfahrt wesentlich härter an. Wurde ja auch bei einer höheren Durchschnittsleistung gefahren. Für mich ein eindeutiges Zeichen, dass ich mich in L2 nicht so entwickelt habe wie an der FTP.


----------



## Milan Racer (6. November 2015)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Was halt ein prinzipielles Problem ist: wir hängen ja unsere Trainingszonen an einem Punkt auf. Der FTP. Verschieben sich aber alle Zonen notwendigerweise proportional? Nicht unbedingt.



Interessanter Punkt. Ich persönlich schaue bei meinen Ausdauereinheiten aber nicht so genau auf 10 oder 20 Watt mehr oder weniger.
5h fahre ich eben etwas lockerer als 3h Ausdauer. Die Entwicklung der L2 ist mir aber auch ziemlich egal. Aber klar man hängt alles an der FTP auf. Deshalb finde ich aber die Leistungskurve über die verschiedenen Zeiteinheiten so gut. Da kann man dann genau schauen wo die Reise hinging etc.


----------



## onkel_c (6. November 2015)

Leon96 schrieb:


> st das bei dir auch so
> 
> @onkel_c ?



nein, genau umgekehrt! dazu solltest du vielleicht aber wissen, dass ich für rennen >2h völlig ungeeignet bin. ich komme aus dem gravity orientiertem bereich. fahre aber auch mal ein cc rennen (gerne) und ab und an mal marathon kurz (nicht so gern weil meist auch sehr untechnisch :-().

um mich völlig auszuknocken über 90sec (laktattoleranz!) muss ich auch anfangs auf burpees umsteigen, da ich das auf der rolle so schlecht hinbekomme. da liegt mein hc dann bei 39!
das ist kotzgrenze bis kurz unterhalb unterlippe ;-). das kann ich aber 1-2x die woche ohne probleme durchführen. ich weiß, dass da vielen schon weit vorher der deckel weg fliegt... ich bin da recht 'speziell' ;-).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_c (6. November 2015)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Bei der einen Wahrheit wäre ich immer skeptisch. Über die Jahre habe ich so viele Leute mit den unterschiedlichten Wintertrainingsmethoden kennengelernt, für mich gibt es einfach keine "eine" Wahrheit. Allerdings gilt natürlich der Charakter der Zielrennen zu berücksichtigen.



 so ist das. auch wenn man x jahre in folge mit einem konzept gut in form war und zurecht kam, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass dies im jahr x+1 auch so ist/sein muss. ab und an seine strategie neu auszurichten macht sinn. man muss dem körper eben ständig neue aufgaben stellen, sonst stellt sich gewohnheit/stagnation ein. dabei gelten natürlich IMMER die grundprinzipien des leistungssports. aber die zweifeln ja eher nur die wenigsten an ...


----------



## TTT (7. November 2015)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Was halt ein prinzipielles Problem ist: wir hängen ja unsere Trainingszonen an einem Punkt auf. Der FTP. Verschieben sich aber alle Zonen notwendigerweise proportional? Nicht unbedingt.


Interessanter Punkt, an dem ich auch schon eine Weile rumzahne. Alan Couzens z.B. verwendet eine Ermüdungskurve, um aus einem 5min und einem 20min Zeitfahren die FTP zu bestimmen. Ich finde das einen schlüssigen Ansatz, verstehe aber nicht, warum er dann aus der FTP und der Ermüdungskurve nicht umgekehrt wieder auf die Trainingsbereiche zurück rechnet. Komischer Weise wird dieser naheliegende Ansatz nirgends thematisiert. Golden Cheetah lässt doch eine individuelle Anpassung der Prozentzahlen für die Trainingszonen zu. Warum, wenn das scheinbar keiner nutzt?


----------



## Milan Racer (7. November 2015)

TTT schrieb:


> Golden Cheetah lässt doch eine individuelle Anpassung der Prozentzahlen für die Trainingszonen zu.



ich denke genau weil es sich um "Zonen" handelt ist das ganze schon stimmig. Klar gibt es hier und da Verschiebungen aber im Grunde passt es sehr gut. Die FTP ist nun mal DIE Kennzahl an der man es aufhängt. Ausdauertraining im Winter kann man ja auch über andere Dinge steuern und den Fortschritt über den Effizienzfaktor EF messen. Dann sieht man auch wenn man genug "Grundlage" für seine Wettkämpfe hat. Da dies bei mir aber eigentlich immer der Fall ist nutz ich diesen Faktor nicht. Für Marathonfahrer finde ich dieses Tool sehr nützlich.


----------



## lyse (7. November 2015)

Leon96 schrieb:


> Bei mir ist es immer so, dass ich die TSS, die ich über intensive Einheiten erreiche schwerer verkrafte als die TSS über L2-Einheiten.
> Ist das bei dir auch so @onkel_c ?
> 
> Hatte das vor längerem mal gesagt und @Milan Racer konnte das so gar nicht verstehen



Das Tour-Forum Wintertraining, dass hauptsächlich auf VO2max Intervalle ausgelegt ist (bzw. die ersten Wochen), wurde geschrieben, die TSS können den Trainingsreiz/stress der kurzen Intervalle nicht abbilden und die CTL nicht nennenswert erhöhen.

Grüße


----------



## ck-master (7. November 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

mal eine Frage zum Training auf der Rolle.
Ich bin gestern 1,5 std. auf der Rolle gefahren und ich finde, das sich z.B. 250 Watt auf der Rolle,
deutlich härter anfühlen als 250 Watt auf der Strasse.
Rein theoretisch sind ja 250 Watt......250Watt.
Empfindet ihr das auch so......?

Gruss chris


----------



## TTT (7. November 2015)

Milan Racer schrieb:


> ich denke genau weil es sich um "Zonen" handelt ist das ganze schon stimmig. Klar gibt es hier und da Verschiebungen aber im Grunde passt es sehr gut. Die FTP ist nun mal DIE Kennzahl an der man es aufhängt.


Bei dir scheint es zu passen, bei Vielen nicht. Denn die Aussagen, beim Einen sind die L2-Einheiten bei gleicher TSS viel fordernder, beim Anderen die intensiven Intervalle, belegt doch, dass es für einige nicht passt. Bei mir ist es so, dass ich im L5-Bereich 15min am Stück fahren kann, deswegen passe ich den Trainingsbereich für mich etwas nach oben an. VO2max Training mache ich dann ca. 20W höher, als nach der allgemeinen Formel die Obergrenze wäre. Das halte ich dann je nach Fitness trotzdem noch 6-10min durch.


----------



## TTT (7. November 2015)

ck-master schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> mal eine Frage zum Training auf der Rolle.
> Ich bin gestern 1,5 std. auf der Rolle gefahren und ich finde, das sich z.B. 250 Watt auf der Rolle,
> ...


Das ist individuell sehr verschieden. Den meisten geht es aber so. Mein Tipp: kühler Raum, großer Ventilator, dann wird's wenigstens etwas besser. Und bei dem Wetter draußen fahren.


----------



## MTBmarkoT (7. November 2015)

Es kommt auch darauf wo beim Rollentrainer die Leistung gemessen wird. Wenn du an der Kurbel misst sollte es keine Unterschiede geben. Mein Trainer nimmt die Werte an der Rolle. Da kommt dann weniger raus.... nur mal so als Tipp


----------



## Milan Racer (7. November 2015)

TTT schrieb:


> Bei mir ist es so, dass ich im L5-Bereich 15min am Stück fahren kann,



das kann jeder. 106% ist ja quasi nach Defintion vom CP20 Test über 20min fahrbar.


aber klar, jeder ist anders und das ist gut so. Ich kacke halt immer ab wenn ich mit Rennradfahrern länger unterwegs bin. Und wenn die mit mir im Wald unterwegs sind geht es denen so.


----------



## TTT (7. November 2015)

Milan Racer schrieb:


> das kann jeder. 106% ist ja quasi nach Defintion vom CP20 Test über 20min fahrbar.
> 
> 
> aber klar, jeder ist anders und das ist gut so. Ich kacke halt immer ab wenn ich mit Rennradfahrern länger unterwegs bin. Und wenn die mit mir im Wald unterwegs sind geht es denen so.


Ich spreche aber von 20W über der Obergrenze von 106-120%. Ich halte die 120% über 15min lang durch und damit bin ich der Meinung, mit 106-120% würde ich die VO2max vermutlich nicht effektiv trainieren. Ich strebe dann eher etwa 130% an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Themar7 (7. November 2015)

@TTT Bist mal ein 5min All Out gefahren? Wieviel % der FTP kommst du bei 5min?


----------



## TTT (7. November 2015)

Themar7 schrieb:


> @TTT Bist mal ein 5min All Out gefahren? Wieviel % der FTP kommst du bei 5min?


136%


----------



## Themar7 (7. November 2015)

TTT schrieb:


> Ich halte die 120% über 15min lang durch und damit bin ich der Meinung, mit 106-120% würde ich die VO2max vermutlich nicht effektiv trainieren.



Das kannst du bestimmt auf 20min ausweiten und dir deine neue höhere FTP einstellen!


----------



## Leon96 (7. November 2015)

Muss nicht. Wenn sein 5% Wert generell sehr stark ist im Gegensatz zur ftp kommt irgendwann zwangsläufig halt das starke Gefälle. 
Und von 15 zu 20min wird es dann wahrscheinlich sehr stark bergab gehen.
Kenne das von mir.

Mein CP5 Wert Wert war im Sommer bei 134% der FTP und im Oktober nach Pause knapp über 140%, also ähnlich wie @TTT


----------



## TTT (7. November 2015)

Und wie gehst du damit um? Weiter streng die Trainingsbereiche nach Coggan-Formel oder individuell angepasst?


----------



## Leon96 (7. November 2015)

Darüber muss ich mir irgendwann mal Gedanken machen.
Grobe Struktur für 2016 steht.

Letzendlich war 2015 mehr frei Schnauze und ob und wie ich das berücksichtigen soll wusste ich absolut nicht. 
Kann dir daher da auch nicht weiterhelfen! 
Was mich auch etwas stört, ich will diese Werte eigentlich gar nicht haben 
Wenn ich Marathons fahre (und das ist so mein zielgebiet) dann helfen mir 5min bumms einfach nichts.
Schlechterer CP5 und bessere FTP wären mir ja lieber.
Und ich glaube, dass ich im Winter/Frühjahr nicht so extrem viel mit L5/L6 arbeiten werde sondern eher längere L4-Intervalle und SST


Eine Frage hab ich rein interessehalber noch, wie verhält sich dazu dein 5sec-Bestwert?
Weil meiner ist katastrophal schlecht. Der mit Abstand schlechteste Wert aus der Reihe 5sec, 1min, 5min, FTP
5.5min 404 Watt, 5sec-Bestwert sind 1140 Watt.
Wäre CP5sec auf einem Niveau mit CP5 in der Coggan-Tabelle wäre ich bei 1480 Watt.



Genrell, deine Fragestellung,
sowas wäre doch jetzt was für @ctwitt 
Der muss es wissen.


----------



## TTT (8. November 2015)

So sieht´s bei mir auch aus. Spitzer Berg bei 5min, Steile Rampe zu den 1min und 5s, etwas flachere Rampe zu CP20 und CP60.


----------



## Milan Racer (8. November 2015)

bei mir ragt die 1min stark raus (world class), 5s, 5min und 20min etwa gleich auf.

@TTT dein Profil spricht dafür das du noch Potenzial hast die FTP auszubauen. Weiß natürlich nicht ob das für dich erstrebenswert ist bzw. was für Rennen du fährst


----------



## GUSTAV91 (8. November 2015)

Hey Leute,

Freut euch doch lieber über eure im Vergleich zur FTP sehr hohen CP5-Wert! Der spiegelt nämlich recht genau die VO2max wieder und die ist der allesentscheidende Faktor für die Ausdauer-Leistungsfähigkeit!
Also wenn ihr noch nicht 85- evtl. Sogar 90% davon erreicht über 1h erreicht, dann ist noch haufenweise Potential zur Verbesserung da. Das sollte doch ne Riesen Motivation für die nächsten Saisons sein!!

Schlecht wäre es wenn die 5min schon sehr eng zur FTP liegen, denn dann würde Ausdauermäßig nicht mehr viel gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TTT (8. November 2015)

Hat sich doch keiner beklagt!
Geht doch nur darum, die richtigen Schlüsse fürs Training daraus zu ziehen.


----------



## Leon96 (8. November 2015)

TTT schrieb:


> Hat sich doch keiner beklagt!


Doch, ich!


----------



## Milan Racer (8. November 2015)

heute Spaß in der Offseason


----------



## Leon96 (8. November 2015)

Das kann ich auch!


----------



## Themar7 (8. November 2015)

Heute das schöne Wetterchen genutzt...erst  Dreiviertelstündchen L1-L2 rumgedümpelt dann 3 x 20min SST Intervalle!


----------



## moxrox (8. November 2015)

GUSTAV91 schrieb:


> Schlecht wäre es wenn die 5min schon sehr eng zur FTP liegen, denn dann würde Ausdauermäßig nicht mehr viel gehen.



Was gibt es denn hier für Möglichkeiten, mehr Intervalle in der Nähe von V02max um die Leistung (Watt) in dem Bereich zu steigern ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TTT (9. November 2015)

Was willst du steigern? FTP oder VO2max?


----------



## __Stefan__ (9. November 2015)

GUSTAV91 schrieb:


> Der spiegelt nämlich recht genau die VO2max wieder und die ist der allesentscheidende Faktor für die Ausdauer-Leistungsfähigkeit!



Da will ich mal widersprechen. Man liest eigentlich eher, dass sich die Ausdauer-Leistungsfähigkeit aus drei Faktoren zusammensetzt:

* VO2max
* FTP oder Lactate Threshold (oder einer der anderen tausend Begriffe dafür)
* Economy (sprich Effizienz).

http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1113/jphysiol.2007.143834/full

Deswegen können z.B. "world-class cyclists" mit einer niedrigeren VO2max ihre Leistungsfähigkeit mit einer besseren Ökonomie kompensieren:

http://europepmc.org/abstract/MED/12471319


----------



## GUSTAV91 (9. November 2015)

Hallo Stefan,

damit hast du natürlich recht.
Aber die FTP(oder wie auch immer) ist direkt abhängig von der VO2max! Also egal was du machst, näher als 90% kommst du da
mit der FTP nicht hin. Und die VO2max ist in erster Linie genetisch festgelegt und lässt sich nur sehr wenig steigern und nimmt
ab ca. 30 Lebensjahren auch Langsam ab (das kann man aber etwas verzögern, hab ich gelesen)

Ökonomie:
Hat auf jeden Fall einen Einfluss! Ich denke aber das dieser erst richtig zum tragen kommt, wenn man die anderen Parameter schon
recht weit ausgebaut hat. Es ist sehr schwer die Effizienz zu steigern, z.B. die Trettechnik signifikant zu verbessern.
Man kann natürlich noch auch noch an der Ernährung bzw. WK-Verpflegung feilen, aber das sind doch wenn noch Potential durch die
VO2max vorhanden ist kleine Möglichkeiten.

Alles nur meine Meinung und keine Garantie auf Wissenschaftlich richtigkeit!


----------



## TTT (9. November 2015)

Ökonomie meint mehr, als runder Tritt. Vor allem geht es auch um die Energieverwertung, sprich die Fähigkeit die Leistung aus der Fettverbrennung zu beziehen.
Die absolute VO2max ist genetisch festgelegt, wieviel davon abgerufen werden kann ist aber Trainingssache. Und dazu gibt es nach meinem Wissensstand 2 wesentliche Trainingsformen: Intervalle im VO2max-Bereich (z.B. 4x4min) oder HIIT (z.B. Tabata 8x20s/20s)


----------



## DaBot (9. November 2015)

Ich bin jetzt auch seit gut zwei Wochen mit Leistungsmesser unterwegs (am RR - Stages). Erster CP20 nach Allen/Coggan ist gemacht. Im Moment beobachte ich einfach mal meine "normalen" Fahrten, die ich immer so mache, wie sich die Watt-Werte verhalten und welche Strecken (-Abschnitte) sich für Intervalle eignen könnten.

Spannend fand ich bisher vor allem wie stark die Werte schwanken (hab mal geübt möglichst in einem Bereich zu bleiben) und wie das Gefühl in den Beinen knapp unter der Schwelle ist, wo man länger fahren kann. Insgesamt interessant einen neuen Blickwinkel auf seine Fahrten werfen zu können.

Habe hier im Thread schon einige Zeit mitgelesen und werde mich in Zukunft hoffentlich das ein oder andere Mal beteiligen können.


----------



## moxrox (9. November 2015)

TTT schrieb:


> Was willst du steigern? FTP oder VO2max?



Die V02max (maximale Sauerstoffaufnahme) selber ist ja zum Großteil genetisch bedingt, aber wie schaut es mit der Entwicklung der Watt in diesem Bereich aus.

In dem genannten Beispiel wäre es wohl die Watt/Leistung nahe der V02max, auf jedenfall über der Schwellenleistung, um die FTP nochmals steigern zu können und sozusagen "Platz" zu schaffen, verstehe ich das richtig  ?


----------



## __Stefan__ (9. November 2015)

Wobei sich die Sicht auf die Trainierbarkeit der VO2max in den letzten Jahren auch etwas geändert hat. Früher, und so steht es noch in vielen Lehrbüchern, könne man sie nur für ein paar Jahre (das geschieht häufig dann in der Junioren/frühe Amateurphase) steigern, dann ist man am genetischen Maximum. Das wurde wohl mittlerweile widerlegt.

Na, und ab 40 kann man sie als Trainierter eh nur noch halten und gegen den Verfall arbeiten.

Kombinierter Fahrspass + Grundlage schrubben (36-22/11-40 macht es möglich) bei 20° im November. Gei**! Staubtrockene Wurzeltrails.


----------



## Themar7 (9. November 2015)

http://roadcycling.de/ratgeber/training-und-ernaehrung/vo2max-6-tipps/4

Da ich meinen VO2max Wert kenne, ist zwar nicht mehr aktuell schon einige Jahre alt, habe ich mal nachgerechnet (siehe Link). Damals wurde 58ml/(kg*min) gemessen.
Ich komme rechnerisch auf eine Schwellenleistung von 293Watt bei (Cat1). Als FTP hab ich schon vor Wochen meinen Wert auf 295Watt hochgesetzt, also fast ne Punktlandung! Wundert mich schon so ziemlich genau Rechnung vs FTP Schätzung!


----------



## Milan Racer (9. November 2015)

moxrox schrieb:


> Die V02max (maximale Sauerstoffaufnahme) selber ist ja zum Großteil genetisch bedingt,



und keiner von uns allen hier ist nur annähernd an seinem vorbestimmten Limit angelangt.
Also lieber nochmal trainieren fahren bevor man hier seine Grenzen aufgeschwätzt bekommt


----------



## Milan Racer (9. November 2015)

mit 58ml/kg/min wird man nicht Weltmeister aber deine FTP kannst du sicherlich noch steigern. Genau wie die VO2max. Steckt ja immerhin auch kg drin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan Racer (9. November 2015)

In Golden Cheetah kann man sich ja auch die VO2max anzeigen lassen. Weiß jetzt nicht was dahinter steckt aber habt ihr das mal gemacht?
Deckt sich das mit evtl. Messungen von euch?

Mein Bestwert dort stammt aus meinem CP5 Rekord. Also die 5min spielen da wohl rein.


----------



## Cornells (9. November 2015)

Milan Racer schrieb:


> In Golden Cheetah kann man sich ja auch die VO2max anzeigen lassen. Weiß jetzt nicht was dahinter steckt aber habt ihr das mal gemacht?
> Deckt sich das mit evtl. Messungen von euch?



Ich habe eine Messung von Januar 2014 mit einem Wert von 56,7 ml/min/kg

GC Bestwert aus den letzten 6 Monaten ist 61 ml/min/kg

Sieht für mich jetzt erstmal nach einer guten Schätzung aus, da ich auch deutliche Leistungssprünge gemacht habe.


----------



## Themar7 (9. November 2015)

Bestwert CP5 im GC entspricht 65ml/min/kg. Der gemessene Wert der Spiroergometrie von 58 ist eben schon sehr alt!


----------



## mete (10. November 2015)

.


----------



## __Stefan__ (10. November 2015)

Auswählen unter

Options --> Metrics --> Summary --> Estimated VO2max

Dann taucht das unter "Summary" auf.


----------



## oflech (10. November 2015)

Danke! wieder was dazu gelernt.


----------



## mete (10. November 2015)

.


----------



## GUSTAV91 (10. November 2015)

mete schrieb:


> Okay, danke, bei mir kommt knapp 70ml/kg/min heraus, kann ich aber nicht einordnen ob das nun realistisch/gut/schlecht ist, da es mich bisher nicht gekümmert hat.



Das ist ein hoher VO2max-Wert und deutet auf großes Ausdauertalent hin.
JPansy hat das Verhältniss zwischen einem errechneten VO2max aus CP5-Test mit einem per Spiroergometrie bestimmten verglichen
und ist zum Ergebniss gekommen, daß die Differenzen sehr gering sind.

Die Schätzung/Berechnung der VO2max durch GC sollte daher recht valide sein. Zum einschätzen des eigenen Talents sollte es reichen!
Wer es allerdings genau wissen will der kommt um eine Spiroergometrie im optimalen Trainingszustand nicht herum.


----------



## TTT (10. November 2015)

Da würde ich erst mal überprüfen, ob die eingegebenen Werte überhaupt stimmen, das eigene Gewicht zum Beispiel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (10. November 2015)

.


----------



## Themar7 (10. November 2015)

GUSTAV91 schrieb:


> JPansy hat das Verhältniss zwischen einem errechneten VO2max aus CP5-Test mit einem per Spiroergometrie bestimmten verglichen
> und ist zum Ergebniss gekommen, daß die Differenzen sehr gering sind.



Hi, hast du da einen Link?

danke


----------



## GUSTAV91 (10. November 2015)

Hier die Links
http://jpansy.at/2012/10/25/was-ware-wenn/
http://jpansy.at/2013/08/04/was-geht-noch/
http://jpansy.at/2014/05/13/was-geht-noch-mit-40/

Ich finde alles von Jürgen Pansy sehr fundiert, gut erklärt und recht wissenschaftlich betrachtet. Es ist auf jeden Fall immer sehr interessant.


----------



## __Stefan__ (10. November 2015)

zum Thema Schätzung der VO2max: hier etwas vom "Großmeister" Coggan, hat wohl eine neue Gleichung gefunden, welche natürlich nur in WKO4 implementiert ist:








Und eine VO2max von 70. Jo, nicht schlecht, wirklich nicht:





Jetzt musst Du nur noch an Deiner Körpergröße schrauben ;-)


----------



## Milan Racer (10. November 2015)

Finde es cool das ihr eure Werte hier postet 
Mein Bestwert CP5 im GC entspricht dort 77ml/min/kg
Konnte dieses Wert in echten Messungen aber nie ganz erreichen


----------



## Themar7 (10. November 2015)

@GUSTAV91 Danke! Ja finde die Seite auch sehr gut! Vor allem den Link zum Ötzi Pacing!
http://bikeboard.at/Board/%D6tztaler-Radmarathon-th151367



Milan Racer schrieb:


> Konnte dieses Wert in echten Messungen aber nie ganz erreichen


Wie groß ist denn die Abweichung zur realen Messung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan Racer (10. November 2015)

73 habe ich mal gemessen mit Spiromaske auf dem Ergometer


----------



## Themar7 (10. November 2015)

Stark!

Also kann man 5% vom Golden Cheetah Wert abziehen!


----------



## Milan Racer (10. November 2015)

Test ist schon länger her. CP5 Rekord aus diesem Jahr. Kann stimmen, muss aber nicht


----------



## Leon96 (10. November 2015)

Bei mir steht mit meinem katastrophal genialen aktuellen Gewicht 54 laut golden cheetah


----------



## Leon96 (10. November 2015)

Bis Frühjahr müsste da eigentlich ne 6 an erste Stelle.
Naja, und machbar ist das definitiv.
Ob ich das umsetze ich wieder das andere.


----------



## __Stefan__ (10. November 2015)

Ihr macht mich alle fertig mit diesem VO2max Thema. Ich habe mehrere Datenpunkte aus meiner Zeit als nicht ganz so schlechter Bahnverfolgungsfahrer. Das ist quasi CP5 im Einzelwettbewerb. Wenn ich jetzt 20 Jahre später meinen Schätzer in GC anschaue, will ich nur noch weinen und mich mit einem Kasten Weißbier im Keller verstecken. Zu meiner Ehrenrettung muss ich aber sagen, dass ich wohl schon lange keine CP5 mehr bewußt gefahren bin. Eigentlich noch nie, allerdings sollte sie beim Ausscheidungsfahren mit den Jungs vom Straßenradsportverein schon mal aufgetaucht sein.

Hat jemand die Formel, nachdem der Wert geschätz wird?


----------



## moxrox (10. November 2015)

Hier gibt es eine Formel für die V02max, aber nur für Leute mit Powermeter/Watt Angaben:
http://www.hunterallenpowerblog.com/2013/06/how-to-calculate-your-own-vo2max_24.html


----------



## Milan Racer (11. November 2015)

moxrox schrieb:


> Hier gibt es eine Formel für die V02max, aber nur für Leute mit Powermeter/Watt Angaben:
> http://www.hunterallenpowerblog.com/2013/06/how-to-calculate-your-own-vo2max_24.html



warum nimmt er die CP20 zur Bestimmung der VO2max?
Egal, ich halte einfach die Watt/kg über 5min für die beste und einfachste Möglichkeit.


----------



## Milan Racer (11. November 2015)

Um vielleicht mal wieder etwas zurück zum eigentlichen Thema zu kommen 

Denke einige haben oder machen gerade Saisonpause. Würde mich sehr interessieren wie eure ersten FTP Tests nach der Pause aussehen. Also wie stark ist die FTP gesunken? Ich habe einen Test schon hinter mir. Bin aber warscheinlich noch nicht ganz unten angekommen


----------



## mete (11. November 2015)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_c (11. November 2015)

Milan Racer schrieb:


> Würde mich sehr interessieren wie eure ersten FTP Tests nach der Pause aussehen


nächste woche weiß ich vermutlich mehr  ... aber so ganz 'ins blaue' wollte ich keinen test durchführen, deshalb ein ca. zweiwöchiges 'einrollen'.


----------



## GUSTAV91 (11. November 2015)

VO2max = CP5 x 60/1000/5/Körpergewicht x 1000
die Formel scheint relative genau zu sein. (siehe Links von Gestern)

Meine erechnete VO2max dieses Jahr war knapp über 72 und GC schätzt auf 71. So viel nach oben geht da allerdings nicht mehr, glaube ich.


----------



## __Stefan__ (11. November 2015)

Milan Racer schrieb:


> Um vielleicht mal wieder etwas zurück zum eigentlichen Thema zu kommen
> 
> Denke einige haben oder machen gerade Saisonpause. Würde mich sehr interessieren wie eure ersten FTP Tests nach der Pause aussehen. Also wie stark ist die FTP gesunken? Ich habe einen Test schon hinter mir. Bin aber warscheinlich noch nicht ganz unten angekommen


Wie weit bist du prozentual abgesunken?


----------



## Milan Racer (11. November 2015)

10%


----------



## __Stefan__ (11. November 2015)

Was wohl ein zu erwartender Wert ist. Bei mir ja auch. 

Hier nochmal die Tabelle, die ich schon vor einem Jahr gepostet habe. 12 italienische Fahrer "at national and international level". Was auch immer das genau heißt. Jedenfalls auch so 10%.


----------



## Milan Racer (11. November 2015)

wenn ich dann wieder die 10% draufpacke bin ich sehr zufrieden.
arbeite gerade am Gewichtsverlust (-2kg bis jetzt) und bin daher sehr gespannt wie es wird


----------



## Milan Racer (12. November 2015)




----------



## Milan Racer (12. November 2015)

hier mein CP20 Test Verlauf der letzten Jahre, seit ich mit Powermeter trainiere


----------



## DaBot (13. November 2015)

Immer der selbe PM? Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass es da sonst Abweichungen geben könnte. Wie sieht es mit Strecke und evtl. sogar Rad aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan Racer (13. November 2015)

nach der ganzen Diskussion heute VO2max Test gefahren.
454Watt für 5min bei 73,5kg
Ganz nah dran am CP5 Bestwert


----------



## Leon96 (13. November 2015)

Hat das einen Grund warum du vor dem vo2max-Test schon 1.20h gefahren bist incl 45min Tempo mit Antritten?
Da geht doch normalerweise im vo2max-Test sonst noch mehr, oder nicht?


----------



## Milan Racer (13. November 2015)

Leon96 schrieb:


> Hat das einen Grund warum du vor dem vo2max-Test schon 1.20h gefahren bist incl 45min Tempo mit Antritten?



war spontan



Leon96 schrieb:


> Da geht doch normalerweise im vo2max-Test sonst noch mehr, oder nicht?



ich hoffe es


----------



## MTBmarkoT (13. November 2015)

na lieber tief stapeln 
sehr beeindruckende Werte


----------



## ck-master (14. November 2015)

So ......heute mal meinen zweiten Cp20 gefahren und ganz zufrieden 
Den ersten vor vier Wochen nach dreiwöchiger Pause.
Da waren es 310 Watt. Allerdings auf der Rolle
Heute dann 375 Watt auf der Strasse nach vier Wochen Training.
CP5 hatte ich vor zwei Wochen meinen bis dato besten Wert mit 445 Watt.
Davon abgesehen das ich im Moment ( bedingt durch schlimmste Fressattacken während der Pause) noch 6-8Kg zuviel 
habe .......bin ich ganz optimistisch für 2016


----------



## Milan Racer (15. November 2015)

verrätst du noch dein Gewicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ck-master (15. November 2015)

Ach.....so
Klar..... 79 kg. ( im moment) :-( :-( :-(


----------



## ck-master (15. November 2015)

Ich habe eben mal die neue FTP bei Golden Cheetah engegeben.....
Ganz schön heftig was da für neue Bereiche rauskommen.......L2 bis 260 Watt....finde ich ganz schön krass.
Dementsprechend vernichtend wertet GC auch mein heutiges Training (2h mit 200Watt) nur mit Triscore 69 :-(

Noch eine Frage zu GC.
Wie kann ich mein Gewicht ändern, so das ich auch im Diagramm eine Änderung sehe?
Wenn ich mein Gewicht unter Optionen ändere, ändert GC das Gewicht für den kompletten Zeitraum seitdem ich GC nutze.


----------



## Milan Racer (15. November 2015)

ck-master schrieb:


> Ganz schön heftig was da für neue Bereiche rauskommen.......L2 bis 260 Watt....finde ich ganz schön krass.
> Dementsprechend vernichtend wertet GC auch mein heutiges Training (2h mit 200Watt) nur mit Triscore 69 :-(



genau das meine ich. Heute 4h Ausdauer und nur 138 Punkte dafür. Bin platt, da fallen mir 2h harte Intervalle sehr viel leichter



ck-master schrieb:


> Noch eine Frage zu GC.
> Wie kann ich mein Gewicht ändern, so das ich auch im Diagramm eine Änderung sehe?
> Wenn ich mein Gewicht unter Optionen ändere, ändert GC das Gewicht für den kompletten Zeitraum seitdem ich GC nutze.



genau das würde mich auch interessieren?!


----------



## Themar7 (15. November 2015)

Dazu müsste man einen neuen Athleten mit neuen Gewicht anlegen. Ist leider nicht wie eine neue FTP die ab Zeitraum x gilt.
Sonst wüsste ich auch nicht wie!

Gestern mal Tempobereich trainiert 80 min 250Watt Durchschnitt! Heute regnet und stürmt es nur...da jagt man keinen Hund vor die Tür!


----------



## TTT (15. November 2015)

Ich nutze die Gewichtsbezogenen Werte bisher nicht, deswegen weiß ich nicht, ob´s was bringt:
Unter Aktivitäten-Details-Trainingseinheit kann man auch spezifisch für jede Trainingseinheit ein Gewicht hinterlegen. Wäre zwar aufwändig aber evtl. ein gangbarer Weg.


----------



## Milan Racer (15. November 2015)

Milan Racer schrieb:


> hab jetzt auch grob mal meinen Plan für den Winter



muss meinen Plan etwas anpassen. Bekomme einfach nicht die harten Intervalle wie gewünscht umgesetzt.
Bin ja gerade am abnehmen und wie erwartend lässt sich dies schlecht mit qualitativem Training vereinbaren.
Fahre daher mehr Tempo und SST bis mein Zielgewicht erreicht ist und ich dann im neuen Jahr die Intensität wieder nach oben schrauben kann.

http://home.trainingpeaks.com/blog/...of-off-season-weight-loss-for-mountain-bikers


----------



## Steppenwolf39 (17. November 2015)

Mal was anderes...
Inwieweit benutzt ihr die Quadrantenanalyse in GC?
Die Bedeutung ist mir soweit klar. Verteilung der Trittfrequenz hoch/niedrig mit hohem/niedrigen Krafteinsatz.
Ich nehme an, dass jedes Rennprofil eine mehr oder weniger charakteristische Quadrantenanalyse besitzt. Macht es dann Sinn zu versuchen,  im Training ein ähnliches "Bild" hinzukriegen? Wobei ja jeder Marathon vom Profil anders ist und somit müsste man erstmal eine Aufzeichnung pro Rennen haben, um sich später im Rennen daran zu orientieren.
Ich habe mir jetzt das 2016er Stages für das MTB gekauft, bisher hatte ich nur Garmin am RR benutzt. Mir ist klar, dass 2 verschiedene Systeme nicht 100% optimal sind. Aufgrund der verschiedenen Kurbeln bei 4 Rädern erscheint es mir dennoch sinnvoll und ich denke, dass ich ggf. unterschiedliche Werte inzwischen halbwegs richtig interpretieren kann.


----------



## mete (17. November 2015)

.


----------



## Steppenwolf39 (17. November 2015)

mete schrieb:


> Daher war das für Deinen Fall wohl eher eine schlechte Wahl.


Wieso eine schlechte Wahl?
Zumindest sind mir nach meiner beidseitigen Messung bisher keine Disbalancen bekannt.
Thema war aber in erster Linie die Quadrantenanalyse, weniger die Qualität von Stages.


----------



## __Stefan__ (17. November 2015)

Stages ist halt für SRM Fahrer ein rotes Tuch 

Da du ja dein Trittverhalten über die Garmin kennst, kannst Du auch recht einfach die Messwerte zueinander in Beziehung setzten. Mache ich auch so. Am Rennrad Powertap P1 Pedale, and beiden MTBs Stages und im Keller ein Kickr. 

Zur QA Analyse: ignoriere ich, da ich für mich keinen Mehrwert entdeckt habe. Ich trete einfach (und mit der Strategie bewege ich mich ich im Bereich der wissenschaftlichen Erkenntnis; siehe entsprechendes Kapitel hier: http://www.amazon.de/Cutting-Edge-Cycling-Hunter-Allen/dp/0736091092 )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (17. November 2015)

.


----------



## __Stefan__ (17. November 2015)

mete schrieb:


> aber macht mal ruhig .



drei Fahrer in GC anlegen. Die einzelnen Ride-Files werden als *.json ganz simpel als ASCII Dateien gespeichert. Von dort absolut simpler Import in Excel, wo man die Kurven dann vergleichen kann. Das setzt man einmal auf und gut ist es.

Und irgendwann reicht es dann auch einfach nur die L/R Balance der P1 anzuschauen, da bei mir 2 mal links P1 gleich Stages ist.

Weiß echt nicht auf welcher Mission du da bist, im Tour Forum ist auch einer, der es sich zur Lebensaufgabe gemacht, die Welt von pösen Stages zu befreien.


----------



## mete (17. November 2015)

.


----------



## __Stefan__ (17. November 2015)

ck-master schrieb:


> Ganz schön heftig was da für neue Bereiche rauskommen.......L2 bis 260 Watt....finde ich ganz schön krass.





Milan Racer schrieb:


> genau das meine ich. Heute 4h Ausdauer und nur 138 Punkte dafür. Bin platt, da fallen mir 2h harte Intervalle sehr viel leichter



Das berührt ja genau wieder die Frage, die ich hier schon mal aufgestellt habe. Ist es korrekt, Zone 2 fix mit der FTP mitwandern zu lassen. Wir hängen unsere Zonene nur an einem Punkt auf.

Ich machte im Sommer, als meine FTP im Maximum war, ebenfalls die Erfahrung, dass Zone 2 ganz schön heftig ist. Im Gegensatz dazu jetzt: letzte Woche 20.5 Stunden gefahren, die beiden Wochen davor je > 15 h. Immer Zone 2. Ich fühle mich, als wenn ich nichts getan hätte. Meine CTL bekomme ich auch nicht runter. Da ich natürlich auch nicht den oberen Bereich trainiere, ändert sich an der FTP auch nicht viel. D.h. die TSS bleiben hoch.

Die obere Grenze von Zone 2 entspricht so etwas AeT/LT1/VT1/LT oder wie auch immer man sie nennen mag auf der Laktat-Leistungskurve. Ändert sich der Abstand zwischen LT1 und LT2/FTP/AneT ? Wenn ja, dann kann man die Zonenen nicht einfach linear verschieben.

Hier mal eine hypothetische Laktatkurve, um LT1 und LT2 zu zeigen








Zwei interessante Studien hierzu. Erst die schon bekannte Tabelle:






So pi-mal-Daumen kann man sagen, dass "LT PO" die obere Grenze für Zone 2 ist und "OBLA PO" die FTP. Pi-mal-Daumen.

Was fällt auf, ein konstanter Abstand.

Das gleiche hier bei "elite Spanish U23 cyclists":





Ebenfalls ein konstanter Abstand. D.h. also, ein reines Aufhängen der Zonen an einem Punkt, der FTP, scheint also brauchbar zu sein.

Warum fühlt es sich dann aber so viel härter an. Theoretisch sollten die Zonen und RPE doch übereinstimmen.


----------



## Leon96 (17. November 2015)

mete schrieb:


> Das hat überhaupt nichts mit Missionierung zu tun, wenn man zwei Powermeter hat, die nicht zusammenpassen, kommt nun einmal so eine Kacke dabei heraus und Stages ist dafür prädesitiniert, genauso wie jedes andere einseitige Powermeter wie z.B. auch Rotor.


Erster Teil, Zustimmung, wenn man nicht die Möglichkeit hat beide PM's mit ner Powertab konsequent abzugleichen und auszutesten ist das so. 
Da ist halt ne mögliche durchaus größere Fehlerquote vorhanden. Gerade bei Stages. 
Die Gründe sind ja bekannt, muss man eigentlich nichts zu sagen.

Bei einigen mag das gut hinhauen, bei anderen aber nicht.
Entweder einzelne ftp-tests oder halt wenn möglich mit Powertab abgleichen...


Aber wo misst Rotor bitte einseitig?
Also falls ich nicht gänzlich auf den Kopf gefallen bin wird die totale Leistung am Kettenblatt gemessen.
Die fehlerquote fällt damit schon mal komplett raus.


----------



## mete (17. November 2015)

.


----------



## Leon96 (17. November 2015)

okay


----------



## TTT (17. November 2015)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Was fällt auf, ein konstanter Abstand.
> 
> Das gleiche hier bei "elite Spanish U23 cyclists":
> 
> ...


Weil unser Modell doch nicht den gleichen absoluten Abstand hat, sondern den gleichen relativen (prozentualen) Abstand.
Ohne die genauen Trainingsinhalte der Probanden zu kennen, ist das für mich aber eher Kaffeesatzleserei.


----------



## __Stefan__ (17. November 2015)

TTT schrieb:


> Weil unser Modell doch nicht den gleichen absoluten Abstand hat, sondern den gleichen relativen (prozentualen) Abstand.



Dann tippe mal die Werte aus der oberen Tabelle ab und berechne LT1 als Prozent von LT2. Wunderbar konstant, relativ, als auch absolut. 

(der Prozentwert ist recht hoch, da hier LT1 mit 1 mmol über Basislevel definiert ist. Coggan spricht eher von 0.4 mmol. Sollte aber für Relationen keine große Rolle spielen)



TTT schrieb:


> Ohne die genauen Trainingsinhalte der Probanden zu kennen, ist das für mich aber eher Kaffeesatzleserei.



In beiden Studien wird recht viel über die Trainingsinhalte berichtet, frage mich aber, welche Rolle dies für die Fragestellung spielt: ändert sich das Verhältnis von LT1 zu LT2 bei kompetitiven Athleten innerhalb einer Disziplin während der Saison?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __Stefan__ (17. November 2015)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Dann tippe mal die Werte aus der oberen Tabelle ab und berechne LT1 als Prozent von LT2. Wunderbar konstant, relativ, als auch absolut.



oooops ... natürlich nur relativ


----------



## __Stefan__ (17. November 2015)

mmmm, beim zweiten Hinsehen, und je nachdem welche Werte man unten aus der Graphik ausliest könnte man eventuell doch ein leichtes Rechtswandern von LT1 sehen. Was auch Sinn macht, auf dem Level fahren die Jungs auch ein Wahnsinnsvolumen. Vielleicht verschiebt sich da doch was.


----------



## Milan Racer (17. November 2015)

Steppenwolf39 schrieb:


> Inwieweit benutzt ihr die Quadrantenanalyse in GC?



Ich benutze das Tool sehr stark. Die Erklärung inwieweit führt mir hier zu weit bzw. lasse ich mein kleines Geheimnis bleiben 
Halte die Analyse für extrem sinnvoll und erklärt für mich so einiges.


----------



## Steppenwolf39 (17. November 2015)

Okay... ist ja Dein gutes Recht;-)
Falls trotzdem sonst noch jemand ernsthaft Ahnung hat und sich gerne etwas drüber auslassen möchte, nehme ich die Info gerne an. Dass einiger Informationsgehalt drin steckt, erscheint mir offensichtlich. Ansonsten mache ich es wie Stefan, nämlich einfach treten;-)


----------



## Milan Racer (17. November 2015)

Die Quadrantenanalyse macht u.a. deutlich das MTB nicht Rennrad ist.
Der BDR hat dies in seiner Trainingslehre spät erkannt, die Franzosen und Schweizer uns um längen vorraus.
Aber wie gesagt, das hier geht dann zu weit.


----------



## onkel_c (21. November 2015)

Jungs mal was anderes. Hat mal jemand die Wete zwischen Garmin und GC verglichen?
Da gibt es bei mir gerade bzgl. der Leistung Unterschiede.

Heute 2h SST Programm - Garmin sagt d=191W, GC sagt d=167W. Bei allen anderen Angaben außer Höhe 415/370 ist man sich einig ...
Aber der Unterschied bei der Leistung macht mich nachdenklich ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Leon96 (21. November 2015)

Nullstellen bei Garmin deaktiviert?


----------



## __Stefan__ (21. November 2015)

Zudem, Pausen in der Aufzeichnung, d.h. Start/Stop gedrückt? Garmin schneidet die für Mittelwerte und andere Metriken raus. GC rechnet die Pausen mit.


----------



## onkel_c (21. November 2015)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> udem, Pausen in der Aufzeichnung, d.h. Start/Stop gedrückt?



jepp, exakt das wars. ich fahre auch jetzt (bei der mocke) teils sehr technisch. bergab wie bergan. wenn ich den auto stop modus einstelle bin ich bergan bei dem modder oft unter den 5km/h und dann habe ich oft xx fehlende minuten in der aufzeichnung. deshalb betätige ich mittlerweile lieber die stopp taste.


----------



## onkel_c (21. November 2015)

lese hier ja schon länger mit, habe mich jetzt auch durch alle seiten gelesen und viele gute und nützliche beiträge gelesen.
was auswertung mit gc betrifft kann ich nicht viel beisteuern, nutze ich jetzt erst seit ca. einer woche. ich investiere meine knappe zeit auch lieber in training als in aufzeichnung, auswertung, dokumentation ... nach über 20 jahren leistungssport und rennen weiß man so in etwa ...

aber damit ihr ein bild von mir habt mal ein paar daten. 50+, brutal schlechte ftp und damit in korrelation stehende werte. das war auch noch nie anders. für ausdauerleistungen >1,5h bin ich eigentlich ungeeignet! aber auch für cc rennen. mein schwerpunkt lag jahrzehntelang im downhill, mittlerweile enduro. aber ab und an fahre ich, gerade auch als vorbereitung für die enduro rennen mal ein cc rennen oder kurz-marathon. 
obwohl ich (nach aussage u.a. von Kuno Hottenrott) völlig ungeeignet für längere rennen bin, schaffe ich es doch öfters ums podium zu fighten. bilstein marathon kurzdistanz konnte ich mal gewinnen, cc rennen gehen besser als marathons! bis 30km ist alles gut, darüber wird es zäh. kellerwald fahre ich gefühlt bis 5km vor ziel kurz hinter der spitzengruppe, brauche dann aber gefühlt noch ca. 30min bis ins ziel und rette mich meist vor 80% der restlichen starter über die ziellinie.

beim enduro fährt man ja nur die stages voll auf zeit. da spielt neben der fitness auch noch die fahrtechnik eine rolle. daran hapert es bei mir nicht. aber auf den tretintensiveren stücken habe ich letztes jahr federn lassen müssen. da muss ich aufbessern. auch war die saison bei über 10 rennen, dann im september zu hart. musste letztes rennen nach dem traingstag canceln, weil platt und zusätzlich erkältet. auch daran muss ich arbeiten.

in meiner ak fahre ich ganz vorn. in der masterklasse allgemein auch noch sehr weit vorn. möchte nächste saison noch mal voll durchfahren.
dafür investiere ich auch noch mal etwas mehr zeit. trainiere sonst eher wenig (~6-8h) momentan liege ich bei ca. 10-12h.

bei mir spielen intervalle, gerade auch die hochintensiven eine gewichtige rolle. man muss im rennen öfters zwischen 3-10min vollgas geben können. bei der em letztes jahr sogar 18min, das saugt!

damit habt ihr jetzt mal einen gegenpol hier und was die leistungsdaten angeht eine echte 'lusche'. ach so, leicht adipös bin ich auch mit ca. 78-79kg bei 180cm. aber ich habe dann doch eher auch 'dicke beine' ;-). und einen recht ordentlichen oberkörper da ich knapp 20 jahre kunstturnen betrieben habe ...


----------



## Leon96 (21. November 2015)

Moment mal.



onkel_c schrieb:


> Heute 2h SST Programm - Garmin sagt d=191W,





onkel_c schrieb:


> brutal schlechte ftp und damit in korrelation stehende werte






onkel_c schrieb:


> 78-79kg bei 180cm.





onkel_c schrieb:


> schaffe ich es doch öfters ums podium zu fighten. bilstein marathon kurzdistanz konnte ich mal gewinnen, cc rennen gehen besser als marathons! bis 30km ist alles gut, darüber wird es zäh. kellerwald fahre ich gefühlt bis 5km vor ziel kurz hinter der spitzengruppe, brauche dann aber gefühlt noch ca. 30min bis ins ziel und rette mich meist vor 80% der restlichen starter über die ziellinie.





onkel_c schrieb:


> in meiner ak fahre ich ganz vorn. in der masterklasse allgemein auch noch sehr weit vorn.




Klingt für mich nach ner 4 an erster Stelle der W/KG, sonst sind die Ergebnisse so nicht möglich.


----------



## onkel_c (21. November 2015)

naja beim enduro musst du technisch schon versiert sein. da kommen mir 20 jahre downhill halt zugute.

ich kann mich quälen. mehr als die meisten. sei versichert. ich bin durch eine harte schule gegangen, von kindheit an (ex ddr trainer u.a.)
zirkeltraining war bei mir programm! mein körper kann daher so einiges ab, auch noch im alter. und ich war ein sehr guter 400m läufer!

momentan bin ich bei 3,3W/kg! viel mehr wird das auch nicht mehr....

achso - kraft und kraftausdauer habe ich für mein alter wohl überproportional ;-).


----------



## Peter88 (21. November 2015)

Hallo

Melde mich hiermit zurück aus der Winterpause.
Da zurzeit meine P2M Leistungsmesser in der Werft sind, läuft das Training derzeit eher unstrukturiert.
Die Motivation ist aber wieder voll dar und die ersten Pläne für 2016 werden geschmiedet.

Werde von nun an hier monatlich meine formkurve posten. Einerseits um was zu diesem tollen Thema beizutragen und andererseits um mich selber ein wenig unter Druck zu setzten damit auch konsequent am erreichen der ziele gearbeitet wird 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Um meine Leistungsentwicklung zu teilen werde ich hier meine Bestleistung und die dazugehörige relative Leistung auf meiner Hausrunde posten.
Meine Hausrunde ist absolut flach und hat nur 4 kurze Passagen bei den ich kurz druck vom pedal nehmen muss. Die Belastungsdauer kommt dabei meinen zielwettkämpfen deutlich näher als ein cp20.
Toll an dieser Art leistungstest finde ich das man dabei die Rennverpflegung testen kann und das ein Mega Trainingsreitz ausgelöst wird (glaube ich). Außerdem machen mir diese langen Zeitfahren richtig Spaß (35 bis 37km/h mit dicken reifen )
Von einen cp5 oder cp20 kann ich das nicht behaupten. Die 5 und 20min langen Zeitfahren sind für mich nur nötige übel
Genug bla bla 



*
Ziel:*
5w/kg bis Anfang Juli
Die Sep. Leistung war meine persönliche Bestleistung. Um die 5w/kg zu erreichen muss an beiden schrauben gedreht werden...


*Der letzte Monat:*
Ein Grund für den starken Leistungsabfall in den letzten beiden Monaten war sicher auch die geringe Bereitschaft beim Zeitfahren alles zu geben.
*

Der Plan bis ende Dez. :*
Der Trainingsplan den ich hier vor einigen Wochen gepostet habe wird weiter verfolgt.
75kg über die Feiertage halten


----------



## Leon96 (21. November 2015)

---


----------



## __Stefan__ (21. November 2015)

@Peter88 Wie lange brauchst Du für Deine Hausrunde? Ungefähr, variiert ja.

Zudem, Deine vorherigen Beiträge haben mich dazu gebracht, meinen kompletten Trainingsplan über den Haufen zu werfen. Werde auch mit dem höheren Trainingsbereich vorsichtiger sein. Weiß nur nicht, wie ich eine vernünftige Progression für Mai bis August hinbekommen soll. Irgendwann ist bei mir das maximal mögliche Volumen erreicht.

Die letzten Wochen gingen aber dank Wetter und entspannter Arbeit recht gut. Viel Zone 2 gemacht:


----------



## Milan Racer (22. November 2015)

Peter88 schrieb:


> Werde von nun an hier monatlich meine formkurve posten. Einerseits um was zu diesem tollen Thema beizutragen und andererseits um mich selber ein wenig unter Druck zu setzten damit auch konsequent am erreichen der ziele gearbeitet wird



Finde ich richtig gut und kann dem meinerseits nur zustimmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter88 (22. November 2015)

*Beitrag  gekürzt 
*
Belastung steigern in dem du die Intensität erhöhst.
Der L2 Bereich ist halt schon recht breit:
-3h mit 60% der FTP gehen echt locker, spüre keine Ermüdung nach so einer einheit
-Nach 3h mit 75% der FTP sind für mich persönlich schon ziemlich anstrengend


Oder du machst es so wie Milian Racer (wenn ich es richtig in Erinnerung habe)und fährst lange Intervalle an der Schwelle.

! Genau in diesen Moment fällt mir auf..
Im Mai 2015 habe ich ein wenig mit Sweet Spot Intervallen experimentiert. Im Juni  dann meine bisher bestes Rennergebnis in Willingen erzielt. Und das obwohl meine Form laut Leistungstest (CP"Hausrunde") gar nicht sooo gut war.
Seit dem bin ich vom Sweet Spot Training ab gekommen. Warum? Keine Ahnung!


----------



## Milan Racer (22. November 2015)

Peter88 schrieb:


> Außerdem machen mir diese langen Zeitfahren richtig Spaß (35 bis 37km/h mit dicken reifen )
> Von einen cp5 oder cp20 kann ich das nicht behaupten. Die 5 und 20min langen Zeitfahren sind für mich nur nötige übel



mir gehts da genau andersrum 
Heute 3:30 Ausdauer und ich bin fertig.
Liegt vielleicht auch an der reduzierten Nahrungsaufnahme, aber bin auf einem guten Weg.
Werde dann meine CP20 Tests preisgeben um den FTP Verlauf über den Winter zu verfolgen.


----------



## GUSTAV91 (22. November 2015)

@Peter88 und alle

Wirklich beeindruckend! Und echt hart... wenn man mal die Unterschiede zu einem wirklich guten in Zahlen aufgezeigt bekommt! 
Aber ebenso spannend zu sehen, was ein Körper alles leisten kann!

@Peter88 
Willingen war bestimmt kein Zufall, dieses Niveau wirst du in den nächsten Jahren bestimmt festigen und bestätigen - ich drück dir jedenfalls die Daumen und lese immer gerne deine Posts hier im Forum!


----------



## __Stefan__ (22. November 2015)

@Peter88 :  .... ja wie geil ist denn das 

Was mich jetzt echt interessieren würde, hast du einen guten Schätzer für deine FTP? Die CP20 bzw FTP ist ja angeblich das Maß aller Dinge. Wirklich? Gerade wenn die Renndistanz länger ist. Du trainierst relativ "extensiv".


----------



## Peter88 (23. November 2015)

Kannst du bitte den ersten Absatz in deiner letzten Antwort entfernen.  Danke 

Auf die NP schaue ich eigentlich nie. Nutze nur die durchschnittliche Leistung um die Intensität zu kontrollieren.

Was meinst du mit Schätzer für die FTP?
Ob die FTP über die Saison gleichmäßig mit der CP"HAUSRUNDE " fällt/steigt ?

Bin mir nicht sicher 
Im Winter ist die FTP relativ zur CP"HAUSRUNDE" höher.
Ob das körperlich oder geistige Ursachen hat.. hmm?
Die Motivation ist im Winter bei mir nicht so hoch als das ich mich aufs letzte verausgaben kann.

Von Mai bis September  war dieses Jahr die CP"HAUSRUNDE" ein guter schätzen für die FTP. In den Zeitraum hat sich bei meiner FTP aber auch nicht viel getan.


----------



## Peter88 (23. November 2015)

Interessanter würde ich aber finden wenn man zwei gleich veranlagte Sportler vergleichen würde.
Einer mit extensiven und einer mit intensiven Training.


----------



## Milan Racer (23. November 2015)

Genau, aber Zwillinge auf hohem Niveau gibt es glaube keine.
Ist doch das schöne an unserer Sportart, das sie so vielfältig ist.

Was aber auf jedem Fall stimmt ist das von nix, nix kommt. Und hinter jeder Leistung auch ein entsprechendes Training steckt.
Auch wenn viele immer auf der Suche nach der Abkürzung sind. Im Radsport wird Arbeit belohnt. Und wenn die Arbeit dann auch noch Spaß macht umso besser 

Ich behaupte mal das hier bei uns im Forum ein großer Zusammenhang zwischen Energieverbrauch/Woche (oder TSS) und der FTP liegt. Ganz nach dem Motto viel hilft viel.


----------



## Berrrnd (23. November 2015)

Peter88 schrieb:


> Interessanter würde ich aber finden wenn man zwei gleich veranlagte Sportler vergleichen würde.
> Einer mit extensiven und einer mit intensiven Training.



schnapp dir die markworths von mtb11 und überrede sie so zu trainieren.
die ausgangslage dürfte da relativ gleich sein.


----------



## MrFaker (23. November 2015)

Peter88 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Melde mich hiermit zurück aus der Winterpause.
> Da zurzeit meine P2M Leistungsmesser in der Werft sind, läuft das Training derzeit eher unstrukturiert.
> ...



sieht ja nicht so schlecht aus, aber ganz ehrlich von deinen Werten auf 5Watt/kg sind nochmal ein *paar* Welten Unterschied. Da musst du an einigen Schrauben wirklich richtig drehen und ggf. an Schrauben drehen, die ich hier nicht erwähnen möchte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan Racer (23. November 2015)

chrisRM6 schrieb:


> sieht ja nicht so schlecht aus, aber ganz ehrlich von deinen Werten auf 5Watt/kg sind nochmal ein *paar* Welten Unterschied. Da musst du an einigen Schrauben wirklich richtig drehen und ggf. an Schrauben drehen, die ich hier nicht erwähnen möchte



Erst mal richtig lesen bevor man soche Kommentare veröffentlicht. Finde ich absolut dumm deine Aussagen und völlig daneben. Der Smiley macht dies nicht besser. Hier muss ich jetzt echt mal heftig werden, weil Peter es von seiner extrem netten Art warscheinlich nicht so direkt hier schreiben würde. Also Klappe halten, nicht von sich auf andere schließen. Genau darauf habe ich (wir) hier kein Bock.


----------



## Peter88 (24. November 2015)

Die gekürzten Beiträge haben vielleicht etwas verwirrt.
Sie sollen ja auch verwieren, damit nicht alle welt für alle zeit einblick in so persönliche daten hat.
@chrisRM6  drüber
Das w/kg Verhältnis um 5% zu verbessern ist schon ein sehr ehrgeiziges ziel. Das dafür aber auch anspornt
Wenn es 2016 nicht klappt dann vielleicht 2017


----------



## MrFaker (24. November 2015)

Milan Racer schrieb:


> Erst mal richtig lesen bevor man soche Kommentare veröffentlicht. Finde ich absolut dumm deine Aussagen und völlig daneben. Der Smiley macht dies nicht besser. Hier muss ich jetzt echt mal heftig werden, weil Peter es von seiner extrem netten Art warscheinlich nicht so direkt hier schreiben würde. Also Klappe halten, nicht von sich auf andere schließen. Genau darauf habe ich (wir) hier kein Bock.



Mein Kollege fährt World-Tour und daher kann ich ganz gut einschätzen wie Leistungssteigerungen von 5-10% zu bewerten sind, v.a. bei austrainierten Leistungssportler. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger wollte ich aussagen ;-)


----------



## mete (24. November 2015)

.


----------



## onkel_c (24. November 2015)

nunja. viel hilft viel halte auch ich für zu pauschal.
bei kza und mza ist der zeitliche aufwand sicher schon mal übrschaubarer als bei marathon langdistanz oder sogar ultra rennen.

die methodik ist ohnehin dann eine ganz andere.


----------



## Milan Racer (24. November 2015)

chrisRM6 schrieb:


> Mein Kollege fährt World-Tour und daher kann ich ganz gut einschätzen wie Leistungssteigerungen von 5-10% zu bewerten sind, v.a. bei austrainierten Leistungssportler. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger wollte ich aussagen ;-)



dann sag das doch gleich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan Racer (24. November 2015)

Ich meinte das eher so das bei vielen doch die Zeit zum Training der limitierende Faktor ist.
Aus trainingswissenschaftlicher Sicht wird es aber dann richtig spannend wenn dies nicht mehr der Fall ist.

Zum Thema viel hilft viel, komme gerade aus dem Wald TSS 270 heute 

http://www.training4cyclists.com/the-forgotten-power-of-training-volume/


----------



## onkel_c (24. November 2015)

hab mich kurz gehalten, 10s max im sitzen (rolle), ~1000W 5x
vorgelagert [email protected] kg


----------



## __Stefan__ (25. November 2015)

Milan Racer schrieb:


> Ich meinte das eher so das bei vielen doch die Zeit zum Training der limitierende Faktor ist.
> Aus trainingswissenschaftlicher Sicht wird es aber dann richtig spannend wenn dies nicht mehr der Fall ist.
> 
> Zum Thema viel hilft viel, komme gerade aus dem Wald TSS 270 heute
> ...



Es gibt etliche Studien, die Resultate bei Triathlons, MTB Marathons, Lauf-Marathons usw. mit persönlichen Faktoren (weiß jetzt nicht, wie ich das besser formulieren soll) in Beziehung gesetzt haben. Und das quer durch alle Leistungsklassen, also nicht nur Pros. Trainingsvolumen ist einer der Hauptfaktoren, die ein gutes Ergebnis erklären. Das Problem bei diesen epidemiologischen Studien ist natürlich, dass sie keine Kausalitäten erklären können. Könnte ja auch sein, das gute Fahrer prinzipiell viel fahren, weil sie meinen das es nötig sei, aber es gar nicht nötig wäre.

Zu dem Link: ich kann da auch eine Anekdote beisteuern. Seit nun fast 10 Jahren fahre ich etliche Rennen mit einem sehr guten Freund. Während ich die Zeit für Volumen habe, ist er eher auf Intensität beschränkt. Da ist er aber gnadenlos. Der kann wirklich den ganzen Winter über 4 x pro Woche Tabata Intervalle machen und übersteht das. Ich wäre da moralisch am Ende. Er hat aber keine Zeit für Volumen. Und das fehlt halt dann bei längeren Rennen (ab 2.5 h). Da seine Kinder aber schon älter sind, gleicht sich sein fehlendes Volumen wieder mit meinem Schlafmangel und Viren/Bakterien aus.

Intensität ist halt so eine Sau, die gerade durch's Dorf getrieben wird (diese ganzen Studien über "polarized training" basieren im Wesentlichen auf Sportarten, wo die Wettkampfdauer unter 1 h oder noch kürzer ist).


----------



## oflech (26. November 2015)

Ich habe dieses Jahr ab Jannuar viel Intervalltraining gemacht. In der Regel 2x die Woche. Meine längste Grundlagenfahrt war so ca. 6h. 
Zu längeren Ausfahrten habe ich einfach keine Lust (mehr).
Dieses Training hat bei mir immerhin zu einigen AK-Siegen und mehreren Treppchen-Plätzen bei überwiegend regionalen MTB-Marathons gereicht.
Dazu mußt ich aber sagen das ich mittlereweile über 50 bin und mein erstes Radrennen mit 9 gefahren bin. Habe aber nicht durchgehend Radrennen gefahren. 
Bei den Marathons wähle ich meistens die Mitteldistanz, kann schon sein das ich bei längeren Distanzen nicht mehr so gut dastehe. Das ich längere Wettkampfdauer kann weiß ich, habe insgesamt 6 Langdistanzen beim Triathlon bestritten.
Ich denke bei mir liegt es auch einfach an den "Lebenskilometern".
Wo ich mich auch sehr wohl fühle sind Etappenrennen, ich kann mich wahrscheinlich recht gut ehrholen. Die Renndauer liegt so bei 4 bis 6h.
Ich werde für die Saison 2016 wieder viel auf Intervalltraining setzen, verbunden mit Grundlageneinheiten von 2 bis 4h. 
Die Intensität richte ich nach Wattwerten, verbunden mit dem Körpergefühl. Den LM verwende ich also sozusagen zum "Abgleich", und nicht zum sklavischen Festhalten an den Werten.
Die Werte für den LM hole ich mir über zum einen Teil über CP-Tests, und eben über die Intervalle. Durch Auswertung in GC.
Wie gesagt, ich bin dieses Jahr damit gut zurecht gekommen. Hatte wenig Wettkämpfe wo ich mich nicht richtig gut gefühlt habe. Zum Vergleich, in der Zeit wo ich sehr lang im mittleren Tempo gefahren bin, hatte ich häufig das Gefühl nicht richtig frisch zu sein.


----------



## onkel_c (26. November 2015)

ja mit 50+ hat man so seine erfahrungen gesammelt - geht mir auch so.
einer der wichtigsten: people are different!

mir geht es wie milan racer. alles oberhalb 3:30h tut mir zu sehr weh, macht keinen sinn.
intervalle kann ich. auch bis zum sprichwörtlichen *otzen.
tabata war auch mal meine passion. aber zu viel davon bringt einen auch nicht weiter.

ich denke die mischung machts. und alle bereiche sollten trainiert werden, weil auch alle wichtig sind und vorkommen.
die schwerpunkte liegen halt je nach rennen (renndauer) anders.

selbst ich niete habe schon alterssiege im cc und marathon kurz gefeiert. und das mit maximal 2-2,5h im grundlagenbereich. aber eben auch heftige intervalle. länger als 3 - 3,5h bin ich noch NIE gefahren. werde ich wohl auch nicht, ...


----------



## Milan Racer (26. November 2015)

onkel_c schrieb:


> mir geht es wie milan racer. alles oberhalb 3:30h tut mir zu sehr weh, macht keinen sinn.



macht schon Sinn, ich fahre regelmäßig >4h.
Nur fallen mir die gleichen TSS Werte im Intervalltraining leichter


----------



## __Stefan__ (26. November 2015)

oflech schrieb:


> Dazu mußt ich aber sagen das ich mittlereweile über 50 bin und mein erstes Radrennen mit 9 gefahren bin. Habe aber nicht durchgehend Radrennen gefahren.



Bin mit 12 mein erstes gefahren. Und jetzt mit Anfang 40 immer noch (natürlich auch mit Pausen). Radsport ist die große Konstante in meinem Leben, habe sogar meine Frau dadurch kennengelernt.

Für die ganz alten Säcke, ich habe als alter Sack das Buch in weiser Vorraussicht schon gelesen, sei dies hier empfohlen: 

http://www.amazon.de/Fast-After-50-Race-Strong/dp/1937715264

Gibt es wohl nun auch in deutscher Übersetzung. Typisch Friel, sehr angenehm zu lesen.


----------



## __Stefan__ (26. November 2015)

Ich weiß nicht, ob ich das hier schon mal gepostet habe. Das machen gerade Straßenprofis:

http://www.srm.de/de/news/strasse/bmc-racing-team-pre-season-training/

Das ist schon sehr klassisch. Ab Januar werden dann diese "Hill repeats" langsam zu reinen Threshold Workouts. Ziel ist schließlich bei den großen Rundfahren viele Berge hintereinander im Threshold Bereich rauffahren zu können. Und das an mehreren Tagen hintereinander. Natürlich variiert das für Klassikerspezialisten. Die machen schon ein entsprechendes Training für die vielen kurzen giftigen Anstiege.

Ein wunderschönes Beispiel für eine Trainingsprogression. VO2max kommt eigentlich erst durch die Rennen. Würde im Training auch zu sehr belasten.


----------



## Milan Racer (26. November 2015)

dann habe ich ja noch paar Jahre bevor ich das Buch lesen muss 
Noch bin ich jung und verkrafte viel Training. Bin bei einer CTL von 90 aktuell.
Wo liegt ihr so und bis wohin lasst ihr den Wert sinken?


----------



## __Stefan__ (26. November 2015)

Milan Racer schrieb:


> Wo liegt ihr so und bis wohin lasst ihr den Wert sinken?



Das bereitet mir ehrlich gesagt etwas Sorge momentan. Wahnsinns-Herbst + Freilauf in der Arbeit ließ mich ein ziemliches Volumen abspulen. Ergebnis, ich komme nicht wirklich unter CTL = 100. Jetzt, da das Wetter "weißer" geworden ist, bin ich auf SST umgestiegen. 6 Tage pro Woche. Da komme ich auch nicht runter. Muss ich überhaupt runter kommen? Irgendwann notwendiger Weise, da ja die FTP raufgeht. Ich strenge mich dann mehr an, aber meine CTL fällt vielleicht doch ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_c (27. November 2015)

onkel_c schrieb:


> tut mir zu sehr weh, macht keinen sinn.



präzisiere: tut MIR zu sehr weh und macht für MICH auch keinen sinn. brauche ich für meine bevorzugte wettkampfsportart auch nicht.

ich wollte damit anmerken, dass ich auch mit 50+ eher hochintensiv ab kann als lange bis sehr lange ausdauereinheiten, die mein körper sehr ermüdend findet.


----------



## oflech (27. November 2015)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Bin mit 12 mein erstes gefahren. Und jetzt mit Anfang 40 immer noch (natürlich auch mit Pausen). Radsport ist die große Konstante in meinem Leben, habe sogar meine Frau dadurch kennengelernt.



Du weißt aber schon, das du das Buch eigentlich noch nicht lesen dürftest...


----------



## oflech (27. November 2015)

Milan Racer schrieb:


> Wo liegt ihr so und bis wohin lasst ihr den Wert sinken?



Mein höchste CTL lag bei knapp über 90, aktuell sind es nur noch etwas über 50. Habe aber auch einen Monat bewußt ruhig gemacht. CP60 war max. 305W, beim Wiedereinstieg ins Training 272W nach 2Wochen Training mit einigen Intervallen bei 285 - 290W. 
Ich bin nicht der Meinung das man das ganze Jahr fit sein sollte, gibt ja gerade in einem anderen Forum eine intensive Diskussion darüber.
Ich finde ein langfristiger Aufbau bis zum Frühjahr wenn die ersten Rennen beginnen ist besser. Also langsame Steigerung der CTL mit Intervallen, SST und ein paar kurzen Cross/MTB Trainingsrennen.


----------



## TTT (27. November 2015)

Milan Racer schrieb:


> Wo liegt ihr so und bis wohin lasst ihr den Wert sinken?


Bin von knapp 90 auf knapp unter 40 abgesunken. Das ist aber nicht beabsichtigt gewesen und ziemlich frustrierend aber war aufgrund gesundheitlicher Probleme (die immer noch anhalten) nicht vermeidbar. Ziel war eigentlich mit um die 60 den Jahreswechsel zu gestalten. Jetzt seh ich meine Ziele für nächstes Jahr schon schwinden.

Das Buch von Friel wird wahrscheinlich (steht auf meiner Wunschliste) viel von dem enthalten, was er über längere Zeit in seinem Blog zu dem Thema immer mal wieder geschrieben hat. Hat mich schon sehr inspiriert. Hier findet man die Serie:
http://www.joefrielsblog.com/2010/09/aging-and-performance.html


----------



## Milan Racer (27. November 2015)

CP20 Test bei 2°C macht bedingt Spaß 
aktuelle FTP 4,9Watt/kg
Gewicht runter und Leistung rauf ist immer gut
Wünsche ein schönes Wochenende


----------



## mete (27. November 2015)

.


----------



## Peter88 (28. November 2015)

Habe mal eine andere Frage die hier recht gut rein passt.
Beziehe mich auf das Interview von Stefan Sahm.



> *Wie beurteilst Du jetzt die Jahre 2013 bis 2015? Hast Du Dein altes Leistungsniveau wieder erreicht?*
> Von den Werten her: ja. Aber alles drum herum hat sich halt gesteigert. Ich war auf dem gleichen Niveau wie vor der Thrombose, aber alle anderen haben sich halt in der Zeit weiter entwickelt. Ich denke, das Alter hat auch eine Rolle gespielt. Da gibt es ja x Studien drüber, dass das halt gewisse Abschnitte gibt, wo es nimmer vorwärts geht.



Entwickelt sich die Leistung der top Mountainbiker wirklich so rasant wie es Stefan Sahm dastellt? Woran liegt es eurer Meinung nach das sich die Leistung so rasant entwickelt oder halt nicht entwickelt? Bin mal gespannt..


----------



## Milan Racer (28. November 2015)

Ich glaube er meint nicht nur die reine Leistung eines einzelnen Fahrers, sondern das drum herum der großen Teams. Im Grunde Bulls, Centurion und Topeak-Ergon bestimmen da schon die Rennen. Ich habe ja die Ehre ab und zu mit den Topeak-Ergon Jungs zu arbeiten und da merkt man eben schon das da an vielen einzelnen Details gearbeitet wird.
Denke aber auch die Fahrer haben sich weiterentwickelt. Ob jetzt rasant oder nicht schwer zu beurteilen. Ich denke schon das da der ein oder andere Fahrer der auf eigene Faust sein Training steuert das nachsehen gegenüber anderen Fahrern aus Teams mit professioneller Steuerung hat. Ansonsten sind es eben die vielen Details, Material, Ernährung, Watttraining  die in Summe dann einen spürbaren Effekt haben.


----------



## __Stefan__ (28. November 2015)

Vorsicht, Opa erzählt mal wieder vom Krieg: bin ja mit Unterbrechungen seit den 1990ern dabei. In den 90ern gab es so ein Hochphase (Tomac & Co), wo alles etwas "kompetitiver" geworden ist. Dann ist der Sport bis Mitte 2000er in der Versenkung verschwunden. Kenn jemand gute Fahrer aus der Zeit? Die paar guten sind Straßenprofis geworden und duch postitve Dopingtests aufgefallen (Rasmussen & Co). Dann hat der Sport wirklich wieder an Fahrt aufgenommen. V.a. weil mehr Geld reingeflossen ist.

Wie MilanRacer schon gesagt hat, es wird einfach immer professioneller. Der von Team Sky propagierte Begriff "marginal gains" trifft es ziemlich. Es wird einfach allen Schrauben immer besser gedreht. Heute würde es keinem Topfahrer in den Sinn fallen, nach einem Rennen ein, zwei, drei Weißbier zu trinken. In den 90ern war das anders. Überspitzt ausgedrückt. Heute wird im Sauerstoffzelt geschlafen (ich nenne keine Namen). So schraubt sich das eben immer weiter rauf. Die Einstellung wird professioneller, das Material und auch die Methoden.


Heute mal wieder einen Stufentest mit meinem BSX gemacht. Es geht wieder langsam rauf mit meiner FTP, und das mit "nur" Grundlage in den letzten Wochen. Interessant. 






Heute 3 h auf der Rolle, Test + Micro-Intervalle, ging überraschend gut (guter Spielfilm):





Und hier noch Leistung und SmO2, wie es von BSX gemessen wird (SmO2 == Sauerstoffsättigung des Muskels ). Da, wo die blaue Kurve abfällt, wird der FTP Wert (rot) geschätzt. Hat bisher extrem gut mit meinen 0.95 x CP20 Werten übereingestimmt. Auch der Wert heute ist absolut plausibel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TTT (30. November 2015)

Um mal den alten Faden wieder aufzugreifen (läßt mir halt keine Ruhe):

Die Frage, ob Trainingsbereiche individuell angepaßt werden sollten, bzw. warum unterschiedlichen Trainingsbereiche bei pauschalisierten Intensitätsbereichen so unterschiedlich empfunden werden, scheint auch in der Wissenschaft erst langsam an zu kommen:


> There appears to be increasing agreement that the response to a standardised training programme can be remarkably diverse (Mann et al., 2014). This has lead some to examine these training "responders" and "non-responders" and its genetic basis (Ehlert et al. 2013). Surprisingly, the alternative hypothesis that training has not been standardised appropriately appears to have been little considered (Mann et al. 2014). From this perspective the issue becomes not whether a cyclist is a responder or a non-responder, but rather what is his or her optimal training intensity. For example, it has long been established that cyclists’ time to exhaustion at the same relative intensity can vary hugely. Coyle et al. (1988) found that at 88% VO2max cyclists’ time to exhaustion varied from 12 min to 75 min. However, the method for prescribing training in most studies remains standardised as a percentage of maximum. Consequently, it seems unsurprising that the training response differs between two cyclists training at a standardised intensity that yields such a diverse response to even a single bout of exercise.


http://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=j...XFMyUDg_YAGjRTb5SLHIeQ&bvm=bv.108194040,d.bGg


----------



## __Stefan__ (30. November 2015)

wahrscheinlich ist es halt egal, wie man trainiert. Hauptsache 
*
1) regelmäßig*, 
*2) konsistent,
3) spezifisch 
4) steigernd*.

Die Zonen/Trainingsbereiche helfen eben sehr bei 2-4. Egal, ob die Zone/der Trainingsbereich an sich richtig ist.


----------



## Milan Racer (30. November 2015)

TTT schrieb:


> Die Frage, ob Trainingsbereiche individuell angepaßt werden sollten



warum sollte man dies tun? Dann fahr doch einfach ein Intervall mehr oder 10 Watt etc.
Die ganzen Bereiche, Begriffe etc. sind doch dazu da um in der selben Sprache zu sprechen.

Ich halte die Watttrainingssteuerung anderen gegenüber weit überlegen. Sehe jetzt keinen Grund dies nochmal aufzudröseln.
Aber wenn du eigene Erfahrung für dich gemacht hast dann nutze diese doch einfach für dich aus. Ich glaube aber ehrlich gesagt nicht das du so stark von der "Norm" abweichst und eine Anpassung nötig ist.


----------



## Leon96 (30. November 2015)

@TTT 
Oder wie wäre es mal Mi67's Intervallplaner auszuprobieren.
Oben rechts auf runterladen und dann mal etwas rumspielen und ausprobieren.
Die W's werden dort ja berücksichtigt, von daher sicher mal ganz interessant.
Hatte ich aber meine ich auch schon mal hier verlinkt, oder nicht? 
https://www.dropbox.com/s/hkngpm4dx...llrechner - mit kleinen Ergänzungen.xlsx?dl=0


----------



## TTT (1. Dezember 2015)

Ist schon o.k., wenn euch das nicht weiter interessiert. Aber gelesen habt ihr meinen Link glaube ich nicht. 



Milan Racer schrieb:


> Die ganzen Bereiche, Begriffe etc. sind doch dazu da um in der selben Sprache zu sprechen.


 Nach meinem Verständnis sind sie zunächst mal dazu da, die Trainingsbelastungen in Bereiche einzuteilen, die verschiedene Energiesysteme ansprechen und verschiedene Adaptionen auslösen.



Milan Racer schrieb:


> Ich halte die Watttrainingssteuerung anderen gegenüber weit überlegen. Sehe jetzt keinen Grund dies nochmal aufzudröseln.
> Aber wenn du eigene Erfahrung für dich gemacht hast dann nutze diese doch einfach für dich aus. Ich glaube aber ehrlich gesagt nicht das du so stark von der "Norm" abweichst und eine Anpassung nötig ist.


 Die Wattsteuerung ist nur dann überlegen, wenn ich die richtigen Schlüsse draus ziehe. Und alle Beispiele hier im Forum, wie auch in der Literatur (z.B. der verlinkten) zeigen doch klar, dass es eben nicht "die Norm" gibt, sondern dass diese Modelle von Durchschnittswerten ausgehen, die in der Praxis doch recht weit streuen. Und die Autoren der Untersuchung stellen eben die These auf, dass die vieldiskutierten "Low- bzw. No-Responder" evtl. weniger an genetischen Limitationen leiden, als vielmehr an den falschen Trainingszonen, die auf einer pauschalen Mittelwertbildung über Prozentzahlen der FTP beruhen...

Wie gesagt, es ist schon o.k., wenn ihr euch damit nicht beschäftigen wollt. Hatte nur gedacht hier vielleicht ein bischen weiter zu kommen, da euch die Zusammenhänge doch sonst mehr interessieren.

Mi67s Intervallplaner scheint schon in die Richtung zu gehen, allerdings ist mir nicht ganz klar, wie z.B. für die Verschiedenen Typen ein VO2max Intervall dann genau aussieht. Fährt er dann unterschiedliche Intervalllängen und Wiederholungen oder andere Wattzahlen?


----------



## Leon96 (1. Dezember 2015)

Bist du im tour-forum oder bei rr-news.de auch unterwegs?
Ich würde ihn mal anschreiben.
Ich vermute, dass er in die Richtung gehend sicher ein paar interessante Gedankengänge haben könnte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_c (1. Dezember 2015)

TTT schrieb:


> Die Frage, ob Trainingsbereiche individuell angepaßt werden sollten



man sollte es vielleicht anders formulieren: ... ob das Training entsprechend der sportlichen Ausrichtung angepaßt werden sollte.
Und das ist ja unbestritten (denke ich) der Fall. Der Link von Leon spiegelt das ja auch wieder.
Je länger man im Wettkampf unterwegs ist, desto ausdauernder die Belastung. Je kürzer, desto weniger. Hier kommen dann uU eher Sprintfähigkeit, Kraft, Schnelligkeit ... zum Einsatz. Deshalb ist Training ja mitunter auch sehr spezifisch und speziell.

Ich fahre Enduro, kurze CC Rennen, und noch ab und an mal ein DH Rennen. Ich liege mit meinem Training vermutlich ziemlich am anderen Ende von dem was Peter zum Beispiel so macht. Meine Intervalle die ich fast das ganze Jahr über fahre sind meist hochintensiv und dürften über denen der Marathonoisti liegen (Prozentual zur FTP)

Deshalb macht es auch Sinn, wenn man sich über solche Plattformen unterhält zu wissen, was die Leute fahren. Und auch in welchen Regionen sie sich platzieren.


----------



## Milan Racer (1. Dezember 2015)

TTT schrieb:


> Fährt er dann unterschiedliche Intervalllängen und Wiederholungen oder andere Wattzahlen?



als erstes kommt immer die Intensität, Umfang und Häufigkeit folgt danach

Wenn du so aus der Norm fällst bezweifel ich deinen FTP Wert. Klar fällt dem ein oder anderen z.B. VO2max Intervalle leichter, aber der Bereich von 106 - 120% passt. Das geht nun mal nicht anders.


----------



## onkel_c (1. Dezember 2015)

Milan Racer schrieb:


> Klar fällt dem ein oder anderen z.B. VO2max Intervalle leichter



ja, ich bin so jmd. vo2 und hochintensive intervalle kann ich deutlich besser als die reinen ausdauerbereiche.
aber das ist auch verständlich und erschließt sich aus meinem sport. die ausdauer spielt da nur eine bedingte rolle!



Milan Racer schrieb:


> aber der Bereich von 106 - 120% passt. Das geht nun mal nicht anders.



stimmt. und mit steigender wiederholungszahl orientiert sich die leistung auch irgendwann wieder eher am unteren ende nach einem euphorischen start an der oberen grenze. deshalb fahre ich auch gern pyramidenform ;-).


----------



## ck-master (1. Dezember 2015)

Hallo

Mal noch ne Frage zur CTL.
Über welche Zeit definiert Ihr eure CTL?
Ich nutze GC jetzt seit Oktober und bin aktuell bei einer CTL von 55 bei momentan eher wenig (max 10std.)Woche) Training.
Die CTL steigt ja nicht ewig weiter langsam an.......oder verstehe ich das falsch?


----------



## Milan Racer (1. Dezember 2015)

CTL 42 Tage
ATL 7 Tage


----------



## Milan Racer (1. Dezember 2015)

Komme gerade vom VO2max Test zurück und möchte gerne berichten und habe paar Fragen in die Runde bzgl. möglicher FTP

5min mit 474Watt bei 73,5kg.
Golden Cheetah schätzt die VO2max damit auf 81ml/kg/min
Wenn man nun die mögliche austrainierte FTP mit 85% der CP5 Leistung ansetzt ergibt dies bei mir 403Watt als FTP
Zusammen mit meinem Zielgewicht fürs Frühjahr wäre eine FTP von 5,6Watt/kg erreichbar.
Im Powerprofil von Coggan liegt die FTP bei 16-17% weniger als CP5 auf gleicher Zeilenhöhe.

Fragen:
1. woher stammt die FTP als 85% der VO2max Leistung?
2. ist es bedenkenswert das ich im Dezember einen CP5 Rekord fahre?
3. Sollte Espresso für Nichtkaffeetrinker auf die Liste der verbotenen Substanzen?
4. Haltet ihr das Rechenbeispiel für realistisch? Bin irgendwie überrascht!

Grüße
marian


----------



## mete (1. Dezember 2015)

.


----------



## SvenSchulzke (1. Dezember 2015)

Hi Marian,
Ad 1: Es gab letztes Jahr mal einen interessanten thread in der wattage group mit dem Titel "usefulness of vo2 max testing". Sehr lesenswert.

Hamish Ferguson, NZ Cycling Coach, meinte zum Verhältnis von VO2 max (d.h., ca. 5 min power) und FTP: "Data from 48 riders I have power files from shows that functional threshold ranged from 71-94% of their 5min Power. These range from Track Sprinters to Ironman athletes. Even within groups of riders, age or gender there was a lot of variation."

Ad 4: Im oben genannten tread sind mehrere Formeln aufgeführt, gibt z.T. schon erhebliche Unteschiede, je nachdem welche Formel man benutzt.

Schöne Grüsse,
Sven


----------



## mete (2. Dezember 2015)

.


----------



## __Stefan__ (2. Dezember 2015)

Milan Racer schrieb:


> 2. ist es bedenkenswert das ich im Dezember einen CP5 Rekord fahre?



Wenn Du Bahneinerverfolgungsfahrer wärst und Deinen Saisonhöhepunkt im Sommer hättest, dann wäre es bedenkenswert. Aber so ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan Racer (2. Dezember 2015)

SvenSchulzke schrieb:


> einen interessanten thread in der wattage group mit dem Titel "usefulness of vo2 max testing". Sehr lesenswert.



Hallo Sven,

wer ist die "wattage group"?


----------



## Berrrnd (2. Dezember 2015)

https://groups.google.com/forum/#!forum/wattage

http://www.cyclepowermeters.com/useful-links-4-w.asp


----------



## Milan Racer (2. Dezember 2015)

mete schrieb:


> Wer seine FTP genau wissen will, kommt wohl nicht drum herum, diese auch mal über eine Stunde auszufahren. Wer es nicht wissen muss, dem reichen Abschätzungen aus Intervallen oder 20' Tests für die Planung des Trainings aus. Wie gesagt, Rechnen kann man immer viel



ist schon richtig. Es geht aber nun mal in der Trainingslehre u.a. darum die Leistungsfähigkeit aufgrund bestimmter Parameter vorherzusagen oder zu berechnen. Wir können uns auch alle an den Start eines Rennens stellen und gucken wer als erster ankommt. Verstehen warum dies dann so ist tun wir aber dadurch nur bedingt.


----------



## __Stefan__ (2. Dezember 2015)

Milan Racer schrieb:


> Hallo Sven,
> 
> wer ist die "wattage group"?



Gehe mal auf Google Groups und suche nach "Wattage". Der direkte Link zum Forum ist

https://groups.google.com/forum/#!forum/wattage

Nur muss man da erst Zugang "erbitten".

Die Gruppe ist nun seit längerem so gut wie tot. Wurde zwischenzeitlich immer mal wieder geschlossen. Warum? Weil sich erwachsene Männer wie Idioten verhalten haben. Insbesondere Andy Coggan, uns seine blinde Gefolgschaft, haben da ein ziemliches egomanisches Klima erzeugt. Ich frage mich immer, warum ein anerkannter Professor so etwas nötig hat.


----------



## mete (2. Dezember 2015)

.


----------



## SvenSchulzke (2. Dezember 2015)

Ja, das Klima hat in letzter Zeit leider ziemlich gelitten und seit ein paar Wochen werden wegen Streitigkeiten einiger Spezies die posts moderiert, was es in den Jahren zuvor nie gab. Liegt aber nicht nur an AC und seiner Neurose, sondern auch an vielen Gegnern von ihm, die mit einer gehörigen Portion Verachtung und weniger Erfahrung mit der Materie Stimmung gegen ihn machen. Ob sich das Ganze nach allen den Jahren an wiederkehrenden Diskussion tatsächlich totgelaufen hat, bleibt abzuwarten.

Trotz all der aktuellen Streitigkeiten ist das Archiv dort ein enormer Schatz an Wissen über Training mit einem Leistungsmesser, da findet man wirklich viel qualitativ hochwertige Info.

Schöne Grüsse,
Sven


----------



## Milan Racer (2. Dezember 2015)

mete schrieb:


> Naja, imho geht es eher darum, durch Trial und Error die eigene Leistung zu steigern.



okay so machst du das evtl.
Ich lasse lieber andere trial and error spielen.
Aber hey lassen wir das, wollte nur mal meine Werte zur Diskussion stellen.
300Watt FTP Fahrer und deren Trainings kann man ja zu genüge im Tour Forum verfolgen.


----------



## ck-master (3. Dezember 2015)

Milan Racer schrieb:


> Komme gerade vom VO2max Test zurück und möchte gerne berichten und habe paar Fragen in die Runde bzgl. möglicher FTP
> 
> 5min mit 474Watt bei 73,5kg.
> Golden Cheetah schätzt die VO2max damit auf 81ml/kg/min
> ...



Hallo

5 min 474 Watt bei 73,5kg ist schon echt ein Brett.........Respekt.
Ob das jetzt der richtige Zeitpunkt für einen CP5 Bestwert ist.....hängt ja nur davon ab ob du diesen Wert bis zum Saisonbeginn
halten bzw. verbessern kannst 

Bei mir läufts momentan nicht ganz so gut.....ich merke das tägliche Kaloriendefizit ganz schön.
Besonders heftig bei VO2 Leistungen......da ist relativ schnell der Akku leer.

Gruss chris


----------



## mete (3. Dezember 2015)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan Racer (3. Dezember 2015)

das ist eben nur die eine Seite der Trainingswissenschaft. Input geben und schauen was raus kommt.
Ist ja jedem selbst überlassen wenn er nur diese ausschöpft. Möchte nicht weiter mit dir darüber diskutieren.
Wir sollten es ausfahren


----------



## Berrrnd (3. Dezember 2015)

braucht ihr nicht. der gewinner steht so schon fest!


----------



## mete (3. Dezember 2015)

.


----------



## SvenSchulzke (3. Dezember 2015)

mete schrieb:


> Wieso? Jetzt wird es doch erst interessant. Irgendwelche Leistungswerte interessieren mich dagegen eher nicht so. Wenn Du also ein Rezept hast, was auf jeden passt, immer her damit. Nichts für ungut, aber nur, weil etwas für Dich funktioniert, ist das bei anderen nicht genauso.



Ihr habt ja beide Recht. Komplexe biologische Systeme haben sowohl stochastische als auch deterministische Eigenschaften. Das widerspricht sich nicht (mehr). Ein guter Ausgangspunkt zum Lesen ist folgender Review: Suki B, Bates JH, Frey U. Complexity and emergent phenomena. Compr Physiol. 2011 Apr;1(2):995-1029.

Schöne Grüsse,
Sven


----------



## chilla13 (3. Dezember 2015)

SvenSchulzke schrieb:


> Ihr habt ja beide Recht. Komplexe biologische Systeme haben sowohl stochastische als auch deterministische Eigenschaften. Das widerspricht sich nicht (mehr). Ein guter Ausgangspunkt zum Lesen ist folgender Review: Suki B, Bates JH, Frey U. Complexity and emergent phenomena. Compr Physiol. 2011 Apr;1(2):995-1029.
> 
> Schöne Grüsse,
> Sven


Ich mahne zu Vorsicht. Das Gebiet der Selbstorganisation (auch: komplexe Systeme in Zusammenhang mit Energieströmen und der gesamte Rattenschwanz) steckt noch in den Kinderschuhen (ein Blick Richtung Prigogine kann nicht schaden). Man kann sich da ein wenig an der Physik orientieren: sobald aus der laminaren eine turbulente Strömung wird, war es das mit der Berechenbarkeit. Das Problem ist, dass der Moment, in dem das System kippt ebenfalls nicht vorhergesagt werden kann. Man bedenke aus dieser Perspektive mal die Klimadebatte (2°C Ziel, etc.). Desweiteren ist natürlich immer zu beachten, dass die wiss. Abstraktionen niemals die Wirklichkeit sind (Tipp: Whitehead:Science an the Modern World).
Hinter der Debatte um Emergenzphänomene in biologischen Systemen steckt häufig noch ein naives Verständnis von ausschließlicher bottom-up causation. Das Verursachung auch top-down möglich ist und Rückkopplungsschleifen entstehen können ist zwar keine brandaktuelle Erkenntnis, wird aber gerade seitens der Wissenschaften, die über keine bzw. kaum ausgearbeitete wissenschaftstheoretische Reflexionsmomente verfügen, gerne übersehen (die Trainingswissenschaft gehört definitiv dazu). Was interessant wäre, ist eine ontologische Aufarbeitung von Selbsorganisationsphänomenen; mit einem f(x) Schematismus kommt man da nicht weit. Genug gelabert: ich finde das Thema sehr interessant.


----------



## SvenSchulzke (3. Dezember 2015)

chilla13 schrieb:


> Ich mahne zu Vorsicht. Das Gebiet der Selbstorganisation (auch: komplexe Systeme in Zusammenhang mit Energieströmen und der gesamte Rattenschwanz) steckt noch in den Kinderschuhen (ein Blick Richtung Prigogine kann nicht schaden). Man kann sich da ein wenig an der Physik orientieren: sobald aus der laminaren eine turbulente Strömung wird, war es das mit der Berechenbarkeit. Das Problem ist, dass der Moment, in dem das System kippt ebenfalls nicht vorhergesagt werden kann. Man bedenke aus dieser Perspektive mal die Klimadebatte (2°C Ziel, etc.). Desweiteren ist natürlich immer zu beachten, dass die wiss. Abstraktionen niemals die Wirklichkeit sind (Tipp: Whitehead:Science an the Modern World).
> Hinter der Debatte um Emergenzphänomene in biologischen Systemen steckt häufig noch ein naives Verständnis von ausschließlicher bottom-up causation. Das Verursachung auch top-down möglich ist und Rückkopplungsschleifen entstehen können ist zwar keine brandaktuelle Erkenntnis, wird aber gerade seitens der Wissenschaften, die über keine bzw. kaum ausgearbeitete wissenschaftstheoretische Reflexionsmomente verfügen, gerne übersehen (die Trainingswissenschaft gehört definitiv dazu). Was interessant wäre, ist eine ontologische Aufarbeitung von Selbsorganisationsphänomenen; mit einem f(x) Schematismus kommt man da nicht weit. Genug gelabert: ich finde das Thema sehr interessant.


Ich hab keine Ahnung von Klimavorhersage. Ist auch besser so, mit so nem komplexen System macht man sich dauerhaft ws. wenig Freunde und es hilft nicht bei langen Anstiegen im Bereich der FTP
Aber in der Physiologie, der Asthmaforschung, Intensivmedizin, der Analyse kritischer Herzkreislauffunktionen etc etc gelingen Vorhersagen kritischer Events auf der Basis von Zeitreihenanalysen physiologischer Signale z.T. wirklich gut und z.T. unter Nutzung eines einzigen Parameters, schau mal unter Stichworten wie z.B. "heart rate variability", "long-range correlations", "detrended fluctuation analysis", "conditional probability", z.B. bei Autoren wie Suki B, Frey F, Paydarfar D, Fairchild KD, etc. Wird medizinisch zunehmend relevant und funktioniert in der Praxis. Würd mich sehr wundern, warum ausgerechnet eine Grösse wie die FTP, die man in Zeitreihen untersuchen kann, sich komplett anders verhalten sollte?

Schöne Grüsse,
Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __Stefan__ (3. Dezember 2015)

ach Jungs, laßt doch bitte den Blödsinn hier, zerschießt bitte nicht den Thread. Wie wäre es mal mit Graphen zur Entwicklung Eurer FTP? Kann ja auch normalisiert sein. Bisher haben nicht mal eine Hand voll Leute was beigetragen.

Wenn ich Geschwafel-sich-gegenseitig-Angepisse lesen will gehe ich rüber ins TOUR Forum und schaue mir Threads zu HIIT im Winter oder allgemein zum Training an.

Bitte!


----------



## chilla13 (3. Dezember 2015)

SvenSchulzke schrieb:


> Ich hab keine Ahnung von Klimavorhersage. Ist auch besser so, mit so nem komplexen System macht man sich dauerhaft ws. wenig Freunde und es hilft nicht bei langen Anstiegen im Bereich der FTP
> Aber in der Physiologie, der Asthmaforschung, Intensivmedizin, der Analyse kritischer Herzkreislauffunktionen etc etc gelingen Vorhersagen kritischer Events auf der Basis von Zeitreihenanalysen physiologischer Signale z.T. wirklich gut und z.T. unter Nutzung eines einzigen Parameters, schau mal unter Stichworten wie z.B. "heart rate variability", "long-range correlations", "detrended fluctuation analysis", "conditional probability", z.B. bei Autoren wie Suki B, Frey F, Paydarfar D, Fairchild KD, etc. Wird medizinisch zunehmend relevant und funktioniert in der Praxis. Würd mich sehr wundern, warum ausgerechnet eine Grösse wie die FTP, die man in Zeitreihen untersuchen kann, sich komplett anders verhalten sollte?
> 
> Schöne Grüsse,
> Sven



Ich bin kein Mediziner, sondern Mathematiker und kenn mich eher mit Strukturbildungsphänomenen in Galaxien aus (deshalb auch der Verweis auf die Strömungsdynamik). Vielleicht ist mein Verständnis vom menschlichen Körper auch völlig daneben, aber ich habe nicht damit gerechnet, dass man einzelne Parameter entsprechend isolieren könnte. Ich werd mir die Tage in der Bib mal einen Überblick verschaffen und den Drucker anschmeißen. Vielen Dank für die Literaturtipps.
Und: dass die Vorhersage kritischer Events in der Praxis funktioniert, würde ich niemals bestreiten. Weil es funktioniert können wir uns auch darauf verlassen, dass Flugzeuge abheben und fliegen können  Der Punkt war doch nur, dass es sich nicht in eine querweltein gültige Gleichung gießen lässt, die zum Gesetz taugt.


----------



## mete (3. Dezember 2015)

.


----------



## Milan Racer (3. Dezember 2015)

mein letzten Worte dazu



mete schrieb:


> Wenn Du also ein Rezept hast, was auf jeden passt, immer her damit.


gibt es nicht



mete schrieb:


> Nichts für ungut, aber nur, weil etwas für Dich funktioniert


genau darum geht es im Leistungsport und deren Trainingswissenschaft. Sind ja nicht bei Brigittetips wie man seinen ersten 5km Lauf absolviert.


----------



## mete (4. Dezember 2015)

.


----------



## mete (4. Dezember 2015)

.


----------



## Peter88 (4. Dezember 2015)

Richtig gut!

War die Ausgangsleistung im Nov. 2014 für deine verhältnisse eher gering oder wie kommt es zu dieser Formkurve?


----------



## __Stefan__ (4. Dezember 2015)

Sehr schön, es braucht hier also immer wieder mal einen Tritt in den Hintern des Threads 

mete, wofür trainierst Du? Fährst Du Rennen? Sieht ja so aus, als wenn Du dich auf ein Weihnachtsrennen vorbereitest.

Die ~ 10% pro Jahr sind ja schön konsistent hier im Thread. Wobei sich die meisten ja auf einen Peak in der Saison vorbereiten. Bei dir wird es natürlich interessant werden, wie lange das bei dir noch ansteigt. Ob du ein Plateau erreichst oder es sogar "Schweinezyklus-mäßig" wieder runter geht. Echt interessant hier im Thread


----------



## mete (4. Dezember 2015)

.


----------



## __Stefan__ (4. Dezember 2015)

Auf wieviel Stunden pro Woche kommst Du dann so?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (4. Dezember 2015)

.


----------



## Milan Racer (5. Dezember 2015)

update von mir, Talsohle durchschritten, mal schauen wo es diesmal hingeht, lässt sich ja nicht im vorraus errechnen


----------



## SvenSchulzke (5. Dezember 2015)

Na gut, auch wenn es wenig aussagt oder hilft: Saisons 2013-2015: CTL, ATL, FTP. 
49j., seit 6 Jahren regelmässig auf dem bike. Wenig Zeit (ca 6-9h/Wo, konstant über die 3 Jahre ausser 4-8 Wo downtime Ende Sommer mit 4-6h/Wo), seit Ende 2012 systematischer jährlicher Formaufbau mit Fokus auf L3/SST im Winter, dazu dann L4/L5 im Frühjahr, Ziel-Events Mittel-Langstrecke bei grösseren MTB Marathons im Frühjahr/Frühsommer. Peak FTP 2012: 250W (3.5 W/kg); Peak FTP 2015: 290 W (4.3 W/kg), d.h. 2012-15 Steigerung von absolut 16 % in W und 23 % W/kg. I.d.R. top 3-10% der Altersgruppe, mit vollen 50j dann hoffentlich top 2-5%  
Ab jetzt endlich Volumensteigerung auf 10-12h/Wo realistisch, dann hoffentlich in 2016 irgendwann mal FTP 4.5W/kg (=300W).


----------



## TTT (5. Dezember 2015)

Dann will ich auch noch mal, auch wenn die Werte eher lächerlich erscheinen im Vergleich. Immerhin eine Zunahme von 2014 zu 2015. Zu meiner Ehrenrettung sei angemerkt, dass dieses Jahr im Vordergrund stand, gesundheitliche Probleme in den Griff zu bekommen und nebenbei konnte ich dadurch auch noch 8kg abnehmen.


----------



## TTT (9. Dezember 2015)

Ich liebe steile Höhenprofile... aber nicht, wenn es sich um den CTL-Verlauf handelt. Wie sieht das bei euch über 365 Tage aus?


----------



## Milan Racer (9. Dezember 2015)




----------



## __Stefan__ (9. Dezember 2015)




----------



## Leon96 (9. Dezember 2015)

Nach den 340km/16h nach Wilhelmshaven bei absoluten Horrortemperaturen ging es erst nur noch bergab.
Nicht nur auf dem pmc sondern auch von der Leistung und von der Motivation.

Bei den hohen CTL-Werten hier kann ich immer nur den Hut ziehen.
Ungeachtet von den Inhalten kann ich mir nicht vorstellen 4 Wochen über 60 zu überleben.


FTP-Hoch dürfte ebenfalls bei dem Hochpunkt liegen bzw die zwei Wochen danach.
(viel hilft wahrscheinlich halt doch irgendwie viel)
Dann krank gewesen und direkt danach 24-h-Rennen.


----------



## Steppenwolf39 (9. Dezember 2015)

Wie unschwer zu erkennen, habe ich erst Ende Juli mit dem Watttraining begonnen, interessanter wird die Grafik dann nächstes Jahr;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TTT (10. Dezember 2015)

Leon96 schrieb:


> Bei den hohen CTL-Werten hier kann ich immer nur den Hut ziehen.
> Ungeachtet von den Inhalten kann ich mir nicht vorstellen 4 Wochen über 60 zu überleben.


Deine Trainingsstruktur scheint mir da auch eher nicht für geeignet, den CTL längerfristig hoch zu bekommen, wenn ich das mal so vorsichtig sagen darf.


----------



## oflech (10. Dezember 2015)

Geht wieder bergauf...


----------



## MTBmarkoT (10. Dezember 2015)

Ich poste dann mal in 3 Monaten. Bisher sind es einfach zu wenig Daten.
Bis dahin genieße ich einfach die beeindruckenden Werte der Hauptakteure ^^


----------



## onkel_c (10. Dezember 2015)

MTBmarkoT schrieb:


> Ich poste dann mal in 3 Monaten. Bisher sind es einfach zu wenig Daten.
> Bis dahin genieße ich einfach die beeindruckenden Werte der Hauptakteure ^^



jau, dem schließe ich mich an.


----------



## Themar7 (10. Dezember 2015)

Hallo,

war jetzt 10 Tage auf Gran Canaria zum Sonne tanken und Rad fahren. CTL ist schön hochgegangen und die TSB bis auf -72 in den Keller gerauscht. Trainiert hab ich L1 - L3. Insgesamt 7 große Touren gefahren (Rennrad) bis 130km mit ordentlich Höhenmetern. In Summe 800km + 17300hm! Jetzt bis zum WE Pause!






Hier mal meine 20min Leistungsentwicklung seit März 2014 Beginn Training mit Powermeter!

05.03.2014 - 100%
03.06.2014 - 105%
05.10.2014 - 105%
22.11.2014 - 108%
21.02.2015 - 110%
14.04.2015 - 116%
04.09.2015 - 121%


----------



## onkel_c (19. Dezember 2015)

SO!
bei mir geht es jetzt auch langsam voran. nachdem der erste ftp20 test mau war, war der jetzige ganz gut (~270W).
vo2 max training läuft wie gewohnt on top und sst geht auch immer besser (schneller). leistungszuwachs in den letzten 6 wochen ~7%.

was mir (leider) noch immer zu schaffen macht sind die l2 einheiten >2.5-3h. ab 3h tut es richtig weh. da fahr ich lieber 1h vollgas!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan Racer (20. Dezember 2015)




----------



## Milan Racer (20. Dezember 2015)

hab jetzt seit Trainingsbeginn meine CTL bis 100 hochgeschraubt. 2x3Wochen Blöcke. Jetzt paar Tage locker und dann gibts vor Weihnachten noch einen Test. Denke meine FTP hat sich wieder verbessert. Ich werde berichten. Denke die 5Watt/kg knack ich diesmal schon früher


----------



## Kottenstroeter (20. Dezember 2015)

Frage ich doch einfach mal hier nach:
Hat noch jemand zufällig eine jungfräuliche Stages für `ne Sram X9 / 24er Welle in einer 175er Länge über?

Danke und Grüße vom Kottenstroeter


----------



## Milan Racer (20. Dezember 2015)

schreib mir dochmal eine PN


----------



## __Stefan__ (20. Dezember 2015)

Milan Racer schrieb:


> schreib mir dochmal eine PN



Hast Du Pläne zu wechseln? Oder einfach eine zusätzliche Stages daheim rumliegen?


----------



## NiaLux (20. Dezember 2015)

War letztens mal im bikemarkt! Schau da mal genau


----------



## Milan Racer (21. Dezember 2015)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Hast Du Pläne zu wechseln? Oder einfach eine zusätzliche Stages daheim rumliegen?



Hab jetzt drei Stages und eine Powertap.
Und aktuell nur drei Räder, da stimmt was nicht


----------



## Fortis76 (21. Dezember 2015)

Ganz klar da muss ein Winteraufbauprojekt her .


----------



## Kottenstroeter (21. Dezember 2015)

Ist schon ok so.....

Grüße vom Kottenstroeter


----------



## Der böse Wolf (21. Dezember 2015)

Wo es hier um FTP Schwankungen geht, hoffe ich, dass meine Frage hier zumindest halbwegs reinpasst. Ich wunder mich, dass ich am Berg konstant eine höhere Leistung treten kann als in der Ebene. Das sind schon so 30-40 Watt. Aber eigentlich kann das ja nicht sein. Ist das eine reine Kopfsache, oder ist das bei Euch auch so? Gibt es womöglich sogar einen plausiblen Grund?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (21. Dezember 2015)

am berg hat man immer einen widerstand gegen den man arbeiten muss.
in der ebene kann man auch mal einen tritt auslassen, ohne dass man sofort merklich an geschwindigkeit verliert.

auf der rolle, unter optimalen bedingungen, erzielt man wahrscheinlich die höchste ftp.


----------



## __Stefan__ (21. Dezember 2015)

Der böse Wolf schrieb:


> Wo es hier um FTP Schwankungen geht, hoffe ich, dass meine Frage hier zumindest halbwegs reinpasst. Ich wunder mich, dass ich am Berg konstant eine höhere Leistung treten kann als in der Ebene. Das sind schon so 30-40 Watt. Aber eigentlich kann das ja nicht sein. Ist das eine reine Kopfsache, oder ist das bei Euch auch so? Gibt es womöglich sogar einen plausiblen Grund?



Wo trainierst Du denn deine Zone 4 und 5 Einheiten? Am Berg oder in der Ebene? Oder gleich?


----------



## mete (21. Dezember 2015)

.


----------



## __Stefan__ (21. Dezember 2015)

Die Annahme, dass mehr Muskelgruppen beteiligt sind, beruht im Wesentlichen auf zwei recht alte Studie von 2001:

Clarys, J.P. Electromyography in sports and occupational settings: an update of its limits and possibilities. Ergonomics. 2001;43:1750–1762
Clarys, J.P., Alewaeters, K., Zinzen, E. The influence of geographic variations on the muscular activity in selected sports movements. J Electromyogr Kinesiol. 2001;11:451–457.
Das Problem, es wurden nur 4 Muskeln untersucht. Und die gesteigerte Muskelaktivität konnte ausschließlich durch mehr Arbeit der Wadenmuskulatur erklärt werden. Dies wurde auch in neueren Studien bestätigt, welche nur die 4 Muskeln untersucht haben.

Es gibt aber nun auch aktuellere Studien (siehe Duc et al., 2008. Link unten), die mehr wie 4 Muskeln angeschaut haben. Und da stellte sich nun heraus, das die "globale Muskelaktivität" gleich ist, es sind schlicht nur unterschiedliche Muskel unterschiedlich beteiligt.

https://www.researchgate.net/public...osition_and_constrained_bicycle_lateral_sways

Interessant, wenn die nur die 4 Muskeln wie bei Clarys et al (2001) berücksichtigen, kommen sie auch auf eine gesteigerte Muskelaktivität bei Steigung.


----------



## Schwitte (21. Dezember 2015)

mete schrieb:


> Daran sieht man auch sehr schön, warum der Vergleich absoluter Leistungswerte wertlos ist und warum die Tests immer unter identischen Bedingungen gefahren werden sollten .



Richtig!
Und wenn man sich mal die Vergleichstest von verschiedenen Rollen anschaut haben sie (fast) alle dasselbe Problem. Erst mal zeigen sie etwas zu viel Watt an, später bei steigender Temperatur (der Rolle/Bremse) zu wenig.
Evtl. auch die Erklärung dafür, warum man auf der Rolle nicht die Leistungswerte wie auf dem Bike schafft.


----------



## Rotwild85 (21. Dezember 2015)

Hallo zusammen, lese hier jetzt schon eine ganze Weile mit, ist sehr interessant 
Nun zu meiner Frage, will mir für 2016 auch einen Powermeter zulegen bin mir aber noch nicht ganz
sicher welches System es werden soll! Habe jetzt in der engeren Auswahl den Quarq xx1 oder
das Rotor Inpower System! Fährt hier vielleicht jemand eins von beidem oder kann was dazu sagen?
Lohnen sich die 300-400 euro mehr für den Quarq?
Schon mal Danke für Infos!


----------



## __Stefan__ (21. Dezember 2015)

Die Rotor Inpower misst halt nur dein linkes Bein und nimmt den Wert mal 2. Die Quarq misst die Leistung beider Beine. Ob dir das 300-400 Euro mehr wert ist, musst du selber entscheiden. 

Wenn man Rotor haben will, dann wäre noch Power2Max interessant. Ich kenne die Preise nicht genau, aber je Rex Kurbelmodell dürfte das dazwischen liegen. Und man kriegt die Leistung von beiden Beinen gemessen.


----------



## Der böse Wolf (22. Dezember 2015)

Ich wusste hier bin ich richtig mit meiner Frage. Danke für die Antworten.



__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Wo trainierst Du denn deine Zone 4 und 5 Einheiten? Am Berg oder in der Ebene? Oder gleich?


Hier gibt es nirgendwo wirklich eben. Es geht meistens Hügel rauf und Hügel runter. Werde wohl jetzt mal verstärkt Trainingseinheiten auf der Bahntrasse machen und gucken ob ich in der Ebene mit der Leistung höher komme.


----------



## DaBot (22. Dezember 2015)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Wenn man Rotor haben will, dann wäre noch Power2Max interessant. Ich kenne die Preise nicht genau, aber je Rex Kurbelmodell dürfte das dazwischen liegen. Und man kriegt die Leistung von beiden Beinen gemessen.



Wie sind die Erfahrungen mit den power2max? Muss mir mal anschauen, welche Rotor für was vorgesehen ist, sehen sich ja alle recht ähnlich. Brauch noch was für's MTB. Optik-mäßig sind die Rotor ja ganz okay. Infocrank ist dagegen ja echt Weltuntergang...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __Stefan__ (22. Dezember 2015)

p2m hat sich mittlerweile wohl wirklich etabliert. Ich kann jetzt auch nur wiedergeben, was ich so in den verschiedenen Foren gelesen habe.

Die momentanen Type S Modelle sind robust und funktionieren. Und wenn es mal Probleme gibt, haben die einen sehr guten Kundendienst.
Zudem, typisch deutscher Mittelständler, der seine Nische gefunden hat. Allein das macht es mir schon sympathisch.

Das Modell mit 24 mm Kurbelwelle, Rex 3, gibt es für € 840 (Single). Da kommen dann noch die Kettenblätter dazu. Aber die sind z.B. bei Rotor Inpower auch nicht dabei. Ich kenne jetzt den momentanen Preis einer Rex 3 Inpower nicht (gibt es die überhaupt oder nur mit der 30 mm Welle?), aber für den "geringen" Mehrpreis kriegt man dann eine "beidbeinige" Wattmessung und nicht nur linkes Bein mal 2.

Eigentlich müsste man bei Stages ja auch den Preis der Kurbelgarnitur dazu zählen, nur hat man die ja meist schon.

Ich hadere ja auch schon lange mit mir. Soll ich mir ans MTB eine p2m ranmachen? Ich habe halt zwei Bikes. Da läßt sich die Stages leicht hin und her wechselen. Und meine Imbalance kenne ich vom Rennrad sehr gut, kann also die Stages-Werte korrigieren.


----------



## larres (22. Dezember 2015)

P2M ist wirklich sehr gut. Fahre ich schon ein paar Jahre. 
Der Support ist immer sehr hilfreich. Gab bis dato bei mir und Kollegen die ebenfalls P2M fahren noch nie einen Ausfall...
Die, die bei mir im Umfeld SRM fahren oder Stages haben ihr Gerät mindestens schon 1x eingesendet...
Interessant ist auch der P2M mit der "alten" Rotor 3d mit 24mm Welle für 770€ . Da dort der Q-Faktor etwas breiter ist, als bei der Rex3. 
Die anderen Kurbeln mit 30mm Welle würde ich bei meinem BB89,5 Rahmen nicht mehr fahren wollen, da dort die Lager einfach nix taugen... Ausser vielleicht die neuen Ceramicspeed...


----------



## ONE78 (22. Dezember 2015)

Rotor(kurbeln auch mit PM) gibt's heute bei hibike mit minus 20%


----------



## Schwitte (22. Dezember 2015)

ONE78 schrieb:


> Rotor(kurbeln auch mit PM) gibt's heute bei hibike mit minus 20%



Ich finde da keine um 20% reduzierte Rotor Kurbelen??


----------



## Berrrnd (22. Dezember 2015)

http://www.hibike.de/selection-sbb318d7febe8d3f77749bed6a2de3455?cluster=2



> Der Rabatt gilt *zusätzlich auf den aktuellen Verkaufspreis*. Die Preise werden automatisch im *Warenkorb* rabattiert.


 
da könnte man ja auf dumme ideen kommen.
leider teilweise sehr lange lieferzeiten.


----------



## DaBot (22. Dezember 2015)

Ich habe mal eine Frage zur TSB:

Ich habe gesehen, dass bei Strava (Funktion Fitness&Kondition) ja auch quasi die ATL, CTL und TSB berechnet werden (heißen dort Ermüdung, Fitness und Form).
Wenn ich das jetzt mit den Werten bei TrainingPeaks vergleiche stimmen die auch für ATL und CTL überein. Allerdings ist mir aufgefallen, dass TrainingPeaks die TSB von heute aus der Differenz von CTL-ATL des Vortags berechnet, Strava dagegen die TSB von heute aus CTL-ATL ebenfalls von heute.

Was genau ist jetzt der Unterschied? Was ist besser bzw. lässt die richtigen Schlüsse zu?

Konkretes Beispiel: Laut Strava heute TSB -17, bei TP -25, gestern war Ruhetag. Folgere ich jetzt daraus, dass heute wieder was geht oder mache ich lieber noch etwas slower?
Im Friel-Blog heißt es: So how is TSB determined? It’s the result of subtracting today’s Acute Training Load (“Fatigue”—the red line) from today’s Chronic Training Load (“Fitness”—blue line).

Wie berechnet ihr in Golden Cheetah? (Ich stehe mit GC noch etwas auf Kriegsfuß wegen Konfiguration, daher lasse ich die Werte dort jetzt mal noch außen vor.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan Racer (22. Dezember 2015)

TSB ist ja das Ergebnis von dem was man am Vortag gemacht hat. Also finde ich TrainingPeaks Berechnung sinnvoll und Strava doof.
Golden Cheetah berechnet auch aus dem Vortag. Ist ja auch irgendwie sinnvoller denn man will ja den entsprechenden Wert (Frische) am Wettkampftag haben.


----------



## Rotwild85 (22. Dezember 2015)

Schon mal danke für die Antworten! Die P2m habe ich mir zuerst auch überlegt, nur bin ich mir
mit der Kettenblatt Größe bei der P2m nicht ganz sicher ob es mir reicht! Die hatten mir geschrieben das bei ihnen
als kleinstes Blatt 32 geht was ja normal auch mehr als ausreicht! Nur bei ein zwei harten Alpen Marathons bin ich dieses Jahr
halt das 30er gefahren, deshalb eher Inpower oder Quarq!


----------



## Schwitte (22. Dezember 2015)

k_star schrieb:


> http://www.hibike.de/selection-sbb318d7febe8d3f77749bed6a2de3455?cluster=2
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Definitiv! 
Günstiger kommt man wohl nirgends an eine Rotor INpower. Verdammt!


----------



## Themar7 (22. Dezember 2015)

Ich denke mal die meisten kennen das Video:
https://www.powermeter24.com/blog/p...stoph-loercks-zu-gast-bei-triathlon-szene-de/

Bin zwar wunschlos glücklich habs mir gestern angeschaut. Mal gespannt ob sich die 4iii hier etablieren
https://www.powermeter24.com/de/info-kategorien/4iiii-powermeter/


----------



## mete (22. Dezember 2015)

.


----------



## Berrrnd (22. Dezember 2015)

wenn die dinger nur vernünftige lochkreise hätten.


----------



## ONE78 (22. Dezember 2015)

Die power2max gab's doch auch mit 2fach Kurbeln. Da kann man dann auch kleinere Blätter montieren.


----------



## gorgo (23. Dezember 2015)

Ich bin nach ein Paar Monaten Inpower wieder zurück zu P2M.
Mein Inpower hatte trotz mehrfacher korrekter Kalibrierung einen erheblichen Leistungsdrift nach Oben.
Und das obwohl mein linkes Bein das Schwächere ist. Die Aktualisierung der FW brachte keine Veränderung.
Hatte es nach der LD auf dem Cyclus2 amtlich, dass die Daten nicht passen.
Ich kann die P2M nur empfehlen. Hatte mit dem alten Classic und dem neuen Type S noch nie Probleme.
Alles funktioniert ohne lästiges Kalibrieren und die Teile sind preislich wie ich finde sehr attraktiv.


----------



## Milan Racer (23. Dezember 2015)

P2M kam für mich nie in Frage weil ich dort keine ovalen Kettenblätter fahren kann.
Das hat sich ja jetzt wohl geändert, also die Kurbelschrauben wieder 45° gedreht!?


----------



## MTBmarkoT (23. Dezember 2015)

welche Aussage hat eigentlich der Ausdauer Index in GC?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_c (23. Dezember 2015)

nachdem sich meine leistungswerte doch ordentlich nach oben entwickelt haben in den letzten wochen zieht jetzt auch die kraft nach (ohne diese bereits expliziet trainiert zu haben). damit starte ich jetzt parallel, kraft max mit lh, bs und dl. entweder 4 oder 6 wochen, je nach entwicklung.
ab februar gehe ich dann vermehrt in den ausdauerbereich.

bei mir steht diese woche erholung an. nächste woche ist/war schneeurlaub geplant. ski alpin und langlauf, mal schaun ...


----------



## Milan Racer (23. Dezember 2015)

Ich habe mir heute schon mal ein Geschenk gemacht und mein Saisonziel erreicht. Muss mir jetzt irgendwie ein neues suchen 
CP20 Test >400Watt
FTP 5,16Watt/kg

Wünsche allen schöne Feiertage und einen guten Start ins neue Jahr 
Werde euch auf den laufenden halten was meine weitere FTP Entwicklung betrifft.


----------



## TTT (23. Dezember 2015)

Dann diene ich mal wieder als Beispiel, um den weniger ambitionierten Mut zu machen und um auf den Ursprung des Thread zurück zu kommen:

Die Absoluten Zahlen:






Und die relativen Watt/kg:




Nicht beeindruckend aber nach Jahren gesundheitlicher Probleme ein klarer Aufwärtstrend. Für 2016 ist dann die 4W/kg als Ziel gesetzt. Die Voraussetzungen dafür habe ich denke ich dieses Jahr geschaffen.


----------



## ck-master (25. Dezember 2015)

Hallo zusammen und frohe Weihnachten,

mal eine Frage.........
Kalibriert ihr euren tacho/stages vor jedem Training?
Der Garmin Edge fragt ja vor jedem Start.
Allerdings stürzt mein Garmin Edge regelmässig nach erfolgreicher Kalibrierung ab,
Sodass ich ihn nochmal neu starten muss.

Ist das Problem bekannt?

Gruss chris


----------



## TTT (25. Dezember 2015)

Meiner Beobachtung nach vermute ich 2 mögliche Ursachen für Abstürze beim Kalibirieren:
1. schwache Batterie im Powermeter
2. viele gespeicherte Trainingseinheiten auf dem Garmin
Ganz schlüssig bin ich mir aber auch noch nicht. Deswegen kalibriere ich auch eher selten. Die Abweichungen sind sowieso sehr gering. Liegen meist unter 5 Promille.


----------



## ck-master (25. Dezember 2015)

Ah ok.
Die Abweichung durch nicht Kalibrieren wäre meine nächste Frage gewesen.

Zuviels gespeicherte Aktivitäten auf dem Garmin kann auch sehr gut sein.....die habe ich noch nie gelöscht :-(


----------



## Themar7 (25. Dezember 2015)

ck-master schrieb:


> Kalibriert ihr euren tacho/stages vor jedem Training?



Nee nur bei neuer Batterie bzw. nach De- u. Montage!

@All: Frohe Weihnachten!


----------



## Cornells (25. Dezember 2015)

euch allen Frohe Weihnachten! 
Ich kalibriere stets vor jeder Fahrt mein Stages. Hatte damit auch noch nie Probleme und der Aufwand ist nicht der Rede wert. Wenn das Garmin das Stages erkennt kommt die Aufforderung zum Kalibrieren ja automatisch.


----------



## Milan Racer (26. Dezember 2015)

Schöne Weihnachtsbeschäftigung, den Kuchen habe ich mir jetzt verdient 
Quizfrage: In der welcher Runde gabs die entscheidende Attacke?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Themar7 (26. Dezember 2015)

Milan Racer schrieb:


> Schöne Weihnachtsbeschäftigung, den Kuchen habe ich mir jetzt verdient
> Quizfrage: In der welcher Runde gabs die entscheidende Attacke?



Permanente Attacke! Aber nur 1 Stück! Denke bitte an die W/kg!


----------



## TTT (26. Dezember 2015)

Milan Racer schrieb:


> Schöne Weihnachtsbeschäftigung, den Kuchen habe ich mir jetzt verdient
> Quizfrage: In der welcher Runde gabs die entscheidende Attacke?


Netter Versuch ... aber ich glaub Copy and Paste können hier Alle.


----------



## wimpy_geeze (27. Dezember 2015)

Milan Racer schrieb:


> Schöne Weihnachtsbeschäftigung, den Kuchen habe ich mir jetzt verdient
> Quizfrage: In der welcher Runde gabs die entscheidende Attacke?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 447325


No 7?


----------



## lyse (27. Dezember 2015)

Milan Racer schrieb:


> Ich habe mir heute schon mal ein Geschenk gemacht und mein Saisonziel erreicht. Muss mir jetzt irgendwie ein neues suchen
> CP20 Test >400Watt
> FTP 5,16Watt/kg



Du drückst so viel wie Lakata! ;-)

https://www.strava.com/activities/456645323/segments/10978213265


----------



## Milan Racer (27. Dezember 2015)

lyse schrieb:


> Du drückst so viel wie Lakata! ;-)



Höchstens wenn ich frisch bin und er nach einer langen harten Einheit am Ende.
Ich kenne Alban ja, der hat im Frühjahr auch wieder einige Kilos weniger.
Aber ich arbeite daran mal ein 20min Intervall mithalten zu können, von denen er dann vier hintereinander fährt


----------



## Leon96 (27. Dezember 2015)

@Milan Racer Top
Weiter so! Und nächstes Jahr dann endlich die Werte mal in Podestplätze und Siege ummünzen.

Trainingsziel?
Finde die 50-60 Watt auf Lakata im CP20 







Ich denke du kannst bis jetzt enorm zufrieden sein. Wenn du die Form im Sommer relativ kontant halten kannst wäre das doch schon super.
Ansonsten,  5.3w/kg?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __Stefan__ (28. Dezember 2015)

Laktata .... ufffffffffffff .... CP20 nach 2 Stunden "preload". Oder mal 5.5 h Grundlage auf der Rolle. 

Sehr viel Volumen seit Oktober gemacht. Die letzten 5 Wochen dann vermehrt SST. Nie über 92% FTP. Möchte eher die Dauer im sub-threshold verlängern. Schwieriger wird es mit steigender FTP eh. Etwas anderer Ansatz wie letztes Jahr.

Also es geht wieder rauf:


----------



## Milan Racer (28. Dezember 2015)




----------



## MTBmarkoT (29. Dezember 2015)

Mein Trainingsfazit seit November 2015 nach Wasi Training von 2.9 W/kg zu 3.47 W/kg bei gleichem Gewicht. CTL derzeit 68 steigend.
Das finde ich recht gut.
Mein Ziel für 2016 4 W/kg


----------



## GUSTAV91 (31. Dezember 2015)

Hallo ihr "Watter"

hab jetzt endlich auch mal die Zeit gefunden meine Leistungsentwicklung in eine Tabelle zu packen



Ich trainiere jetzt seit knapp über einem Jahr mit PM und finde das Training damit sehr gut und absolut Lehrreich - auch mit meiner Leistungentwicklung seitdem bin ich sehr zufrieden!

Die Werte in rot wurden auf der Rolle ermittelt und auch fast ausschließlich fürs Rollentraining verwendet. Manche Werte wurden aus 
Renndaten heraus analysiert, die meisten aber durch echte Leistungstests herausgefahren.

Wünsche euch allen ein gutes Jahr 2016, viel Spaß beim Training und eine erfolgreiche Saison!


----------



## Peter88 (3. Januar 2016)

Ein kurzes Update auch von mir:
In den letzten 6 Wochen lief das Training dank des super Wetters, Resturlaub + Trainingslager ziemlich gut.
Das hat sich unerwartet stark auf meine Leistungsentwicklung ausgewirkt.



Mein Plan für die nächsten Wochen:
KW 1 Training der letzten Wochen fortführen
Dann muss ich aus beruflichen gründen leider das Training in den nächsten 4 Wochen einschränken. Ziel ist es in  der Zeit ein klein wenig am Körpergewicht zu arbeiten.
KW 2 und 5 sind Ruhewochen


----------



## Kottenstroeter (4. Januar 2016)

Hallo zusammen und vorab wünsche ich euch erstmal alles Gute für 2016!

Kurz zu mir: 47 Jahre, ambitionierter Spaßbiker, der vor wenigen Jahren die Liebe am (Marathon-)Biken entdeckt hat. 
Seit Anfang diesen Jahres, nach Tipps aus diesem Forum (Danke!), mit Powermeter unterwegs, da letztes Jahr eine gewisse Stagnation eingetreten ist. 
Zwei Marathons und ein 24h Rennen stehen auf der ToDo-Liste für 2016. 
4kg bereits abgespeckt, mehr geht nicht, sonst friere ich zu viel bei dem Wetter. 
Gestern bei nicht ganz idealen Bedingungen (2°C und Schneeregen) mal zur Standortbestimmung meinen ersten CP-Test gefahren: 238W, also ca. 3,60W/kg. 
Sicher ausbaufähig, wenn ich mir hier so eure Daten anschaue. Deswegen hoffe ich, dass meine jährliche FTP-Schwankung möglichst nur in eine Richtung schwankt….
Jetzt muss ich mir erstmal ein Kopf drüber machen wie. 
Bisher immer Pulsgesteuert unterwegs gewesen, muss ich meine selbstzusammengekritzelten Trainingspläne erstmal auf "Watt" umstricken.

Da ich noch ein Watt-Frischling bin, seht es mir bitte nach, wenn ich hier ab und an mal mit meinen "Fachbegriffen" etwas daneben liege. 
Trainigsbibel und Praxishandbuch Wattmessung von Herrn Friel, sowie Golden Cheetah wollen erstmal verstanden und gelebt werden. Danke!

Grüße vom Kottenstroeter


----------



## Milan Racer (4. Januar 2016)

Kottenstroeter schrieb:


> Bisher immer Pulsgesteuert unterwegs gewesen, muss ich meine selbstzusammengekritzelten Trainingspläne erstmal auf "Watt" umstricken.



bitte nicht die pulsgesteuerten Pläne umstricken, sondern konsequent mit Watt neu aufbauen.
Am besten Pulsgurt weglassen  Habe schon oft erlebt das viele dann doch ihren Puls irgendwie mit rein frimeln und dann verwischt sich das ganze. Mein Tip daher voll auf Watt zu setzen. Und halte uns auf dem laufenden wie sich deine FTP verhält. 10% Steiferung, also 4Watt/kg sollten realistisch sein


----------



## Kottenstroeter (4. Januar 2016)

Milan Racer schrieb:


> bitte nicht die pulsgesteuerten Pläne umstricken, sondern konsequent mit Watt neu aufbauen.



Hallöchen!

Genau da bin ich grade bei, fällt mir aber nicht leicht, muss ich mich noch ein klein wenig informieren/einlesen.
Trainingspläne basierend auf den Puls findet man zu Hauf und man hat sie über die Jahre auf seine Gegebenheiten angepasst/abgestimmt.
Jetzt muss ich erstmal umdenken. 
Entkopplung liegt bei 2,8. Grundlagen sollten also bereits gut ausgeprägt sein.
Eier ja auch schon seit Ewigkeiten im GA-Bereich rum, wenn ich mir meine (niedrigen) Ø-Wattzahlen auf meinen Touren so anschaue. 

Werde regelmäßig meinen FTP-Verlauf hier posten, ist ja auch gut für die eigene Motivation. 4W/kg sollte das Ziel sein. Mal schauen....


----------



## ck-master (6. Januar 2016)

Hallo zusammen

*Ich weiß die Frage wurde schonmal ganz am Anfang von diesem Thread besprochen.......aber ich bin immernoch nicht schlau draus geworden.*

Welchen Wert tragt ihr bei GC für W' ein?
Ich habe bis jetzt immer wenn ich eine neue FTP angelegt habe, die 20000 stehen lassen.
Der geschätzte Wert in GC ist bei mir 31,7KJ

Gruss chris


----------



## TTT (6. Januar 2016)

Beste Option: Bei Werkzeuge - "CP und W' schätzen" zwei Zeitfahren aus der gleichen Woche eintragen.

Zweitbeste Option: Aus der FTP Bestimmung (95%-Regel) die 5min Bestleistung nehmen und über die FTP und das 5min Zeitfahren über die CP-Kurve die 20min Bestleistung abschätzen. Bei mir klappt das ganz gut. Wenn ich mich komplett in den Intervallen abschieße, komme ich bei der W'bal Kurve fast genau bei Null raus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ck-master (7. Januar 2016)

Danke Dir.....
Wie machen die anderen das? 
Milan?


----------



## Milan Racer (7. Januar 2016)

ich mach nix mit W'
keine Ahnung


----------



## Leon96 (7. Januar 2016)

CP20:
22.09.15: 314 Watt
07.01.16: 330 Watt


----------



## Peter88 (9. Januar 2016)

mete schrieb:


> ...
> 
> @Peter88: Ich glaube, Du machst das für die Rennen, die Du so fährst genau richtig. Kurze und intensive Intervalle würde ich an Deiner Stelle nur einbauen, wenn Du da deutliche Defizite hast (was ich nicht glaube, kannst Du aber mit entsprechenden AllOuts auch leicht prüfen). Eventuell wäre es für Dich sinnvoll, als Ergänzung auch im Training ab und zu mal etwas "überschwellig" zu fahren. Schwellenkreuzen böte sich da z.B. an.


Habe mir schon was überlegt. Würde aber auch gerne deine/eure Meinung hören 

Bin die letzten beiden Monate neben dem L2 und L3 Training, fast jede Woche kurze Intervalle auf der Rolle gefahren. 20/20 8 oder 10 mal mit 3Wdh.
Teilweise (eigentlich meistens) habe ich mich bei diesen Intervallen nicht richtig ausbelastet, was wahrscheinlich nötig ist damit es was bring. Das lag daran das mir dieses Training absolut keinen Spaß gemacht hat. Kopfsache

Nun möchte ich das von Mete angesprochene Schwellenkreuzen testen.
Entweder oder..
Entweder morgens Schwellenkreuzen und abends L3 oder ich integriere das Schwellenkreuzen in eine L2(über 65%) Einheit
Was macht Sinn?
Wie würdet ihr so eine Trainingseinheit (an meiner Stelle) aufbauen?


----------



## TTT (11. Januar 2016)

Vielleicht solltest du dir erst mal Gedanken machen, welche Bereiche du überhaupt trainieren willst. Statt VO2max einfach Schwellentraining zu machen erscheint mir ziemlich planlos.


----------



## Milan Racer (11. Januar 2016)

Naja sind ja beides Einheiten zur Steigerung der FTP.

Ich halte vom Schwellenkreuzen aber auch nichts. Fahre dann einfach die Intervalle im Gelände und habe so auch meine Schwankungen drüber und drunter automatisch. Ich würde das Schwellenkreuzen in eine L2 Einheit packen.
Weiß nicht wie lange du sonst morgens (Rolle) das fahren würdest, aber eine längere L2 Fahrt wird durch das Schwellenkreuzen zu einer schönen Einheit. Kann mir nicht vorstellen das 1h Rolle Schwellenkreuzen mehr Spaß machen wie die 20/20er 



Peter88 schrieb:


> Bin die letzten beiden Monate neben dem L2 und L3 Training, fast jede Woche kurze Intervalle auf der Rolle gefahren. 20/20 8 oder 10 mal mit 3Wdh.



ist doch jetzt schwer zu beurteilen ob deine hohen Umfänge der letzten Zeit oder die harten kurzen Sachen zu der Leistungssteigerung geführt haben. An den Schwächen arbeiten macht meistens kein Spaß.


----------



## __Stefan__ (11. Januar 2016)

Ich bin ein großer Fan vom Schwellenkreuzen, ist eine gute Einheit für die Rolle, da es die Monotonie bricht. Gerade auf einem elektronisch gesteuertem Kickr, läßt sich das gut fahren.

Wobei ich jetzt auch nicht so genau weiß, was ihr damit meint. Ich mache halt SST und alle paar Minuten 30-90sec Zone 5.


----------



## Peter88 (11. Januar 2016)

TTT schrieb:


> Vielleicht solltest du dir erst mal Gedanken machen, welche Bereiche du überhaupt trainieren willst. Statt VO2max einfach Schwellentraining zu machen erscheint mir ziemlich planlos.


Mache ich nur um neues zu erfahren. Versuch macht Klug 
Danke für alle Antworten hier oder per PN!

Samstag morgen werde ich folgendes testen:
3x8(2min 105%,2min 95%,...)  mit 10-15min Pause

Gruß
Peter


----------



## MTBmarkoT (12. Januar 2016)

ich habe das letzte Woche wie folgt gefahren.
Ausdauerfahrt mit 3x10' Pause 5'
Das Interval wie folgt:
4' 95% + 1' 105% + 4' 95% + 1' 105%

kommt Rennsituationen ziemlich nahe. so war mein Eindruck


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (12. Januar 2016)

.


----------



## Milan Racer (14. Januar 2016)

Nach dem mega "Winter" kann ich aktuell meine CTL nicht mehr halten.
>20Std/Woche bei dem Wetter hat nur bedingt was mit Spaß zu tun.
Ich überbrücke die letzten kalten Wochen mit "kurz und hart" bis ich dann in den Süden verschwinde 
Wie sieht das bei euch aus? Alternativsportart? Rolle?


----------



## ck-master (14. Januar 2016)

Bei mir sieht es ähnlich aus.
Wobei ich 20std/woche nur sehr selten schaffe.
Meistens sind es zwischen 12 und 15std/woche.
Gestern bin ich eine Stunde auf der Rolle VO2 Intervalle gefahren.....es war einfch nur schlimm. :-(
Süden ist bei mir erst im März.....das dauert also auch.


----------



## Milan Racer (14. Januar 2016)

Ich bin heute Vormittag 4x4min bei 1°C gefahren.
Zum glück wirds zumindest im Intervall bei >400Watt warm


----------



## Ronne1983 (14. Januar 2016)

So nachdem ich nun reichlich 2 Monate im Besitz eines Stages bin, kann ich mich nun auch an der Diskussion beteiligen 

Gleich mal eine Frage an die erfahrenen PM-User...aller wieviel Wochen bzw. Monaten fahrt ihr einen CP-Test um eure Trainingsbereiche ggf. anzupassen? 

Ich konnte meine CTL im Zeitraum von 2 Monaten auf immerhin 62 hochschrauben.

Den Winter über trainiere ich fast ausschließlich auf der Rolle. Bei Temperaturen unter 5 °C fahre ich nicht mehr draußen, weil mir dann das Risiko aufgrund von Glätte zu stürzen bzw. mir ne Erkältung einzufangen einfach zu groß ist.
Außerdem bekomme ich es auch mental gebacken 4-5h auf der Rolle abzuspulen


----------



## ck-master (14. Januar 2016)

Alter Schwede.....4-5h Rolle......danach wäre ich reif für die Irrenanstalt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ronne1983 (14. Januar 2016)

Ja das höre ich von vielen...aber mit etwas Unterhaltung in Form von Youtube-Videos, Filmen und Musik geht das ganz gut.
Wichtig ist es für mich, dass ich mir vor Beginn der Trainingseinheit gewollte Dauer der Einheit als Ziel definiere...
Sich ohne Ziel (in Form einer Mindestdauer bzw. Intensität) auf die Rolle zu setzen, ist m.M. nach der größte Fehler, den viele machen.

Gerade um den Jahreswechsel halte ich einen größeren GA-Block mit einigen Einheiten (> 4h) als sehr sinnvoll.
Und da nur ein Trainingslager im Jahr (zeitlich wie auch finanziell) drin ist, bleibt mir auch keine Alternative zur Rolle.
Außerdem ist das Verhältnis zw. Zeitaufwand zu Trainngsnutzen unschlagbar!


----------



## ueberflieger96 (14. Januar 2016)

Ich hab da mal `ne Frage:
Macht Ihr noch eine jährliche (oder öfter) Leistungsdiagnostik mit Spirometrie?


----------



## Ronne1983 (14. Januar 2016)

Zur Ermittlung der Trainingsbereiche ist dies m.M. nach nicht notwendig.
Der einzige Grund warum für mich eine Spiro noch Nutzen hat, ist die Ermittlung des Verhältnisses Energiebereitstellung durch KH/Fette.


----------



## Leon96 (14. Januar 2016)

ck-master schrieb:


> Alter Schwede.....4-5h Rolle......danach wäre ich reif für die Irrenanstalt.


Dito.

Wobei, nach 4h bei 1°C und Regen ist man das manchmal auch


----------



## Ronne1983 (14. Januar 2016)

Leon96 schrieb:


> Dito.
> 
> Wobei, nach 4h bei 1°C und Regen ist man das manchmal auch



Irre sind wir doch eh schon irgendwie oder?


----------



## Milan Racer (14. Januar 2016)

Ronne1983 schrieb:


> Irre sind wir doch eh schon irgendwie oder?



endlich sagt es mal einer


----------



## lyse (14. Januar 2016)

Wenn es regnet oder zu kalt ist, fahre ich auch gerne auf der Rolle. Wenn ich z.Bsp. 3 Stunden fahren möchte, splitte ich oft die Einheit in 1 & 2 Stunden um ein greifbares Ziel vor Augen zu haben. Meine CTL liegt nach Krankheit nun bei ~70. Ich möchte im April erstmals die 100 erreichen und hoffentlich auch lange halten können. Letztes Jahr war meine höchste CTL 73 und habe festgestellt je höher die CTL war, umso besser läuft es bei mir.


----------



## TTT (14. Januar 2016)

Ronne1983 schrieb:


> Gleich mal eine Frage an die erfahrenen PM-User...aller wieviel Wochen bzw. Monaten fahrt ihr einen CP-Test um eure Trainingsbereiche ggf. anzupassen?


So alle Quartal einmal. Dazwischen passe ich die Werte aber an, man merkt ja, ob man sich nach oben oder unten entwickelt. Bei meinen Tests merke ich dann (meist), dass meine Schätzung ziemlich gut hingehauen hat. Wenn die Schätzung mehr als 10W abweicht, passe ich rückwirkend die Werte an, damit zumindest die CTL stimmt. Das war aber erst 1x der Fall.


----------



## Milan Racer (14. Januar 2016)

Ich plane dieses Jahr meine CTL auf 120 zu erhöhen.
Man merkt einfach das man auch im Training viel mehr verträgt.

Ich fahre alle 4 Wochen einen CP20 Test. In der Saison nicht mehr so regelmäßig.


----------



## lyse (14. Januar 2016)

Ich mache es auch so wie TTT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (14. Januar 2016)

.


----------



## Themar7 (14. Januar 2016)

Milan Racer schrieb:


> Wie sieht das bei euch aus? Alternativsportart? Rolle?



Laufen oder Ergometer. Draußen ist es zur Zeit wegen Glatteis nicht möglich zu fahren.

Mache jetzt 1x pro Woche Krafttraining im Fitnessstudio. Mal was für den Oberkörper tun kann ja nicht verkehrt sein, eher im Gegenteil.
Gleich mal ne Frage in die Runde: Kann man Krafttraining für die Beine z.B. Beinpresse, Kniebeuge mit Langhantel als TSS Wert abschätzen?


----------



## Milan Racer (14. Januar 2016)

Themar7 schrieb:


> Kann man Krafttraining für die Beine z.B. Beinpresse, Kniebeuge mit Langhantel als TSS Wert abschätzen?



ich persönlich mache zur Zeit kein Krafttraining aber meine Kumpels geben sich zwischen 20-50TSS für eine kurze Krafteinheit.
Muss man glaube selbst einschätzen und sich die entsprechende TSS Werte dann eingeben.
Andererseits wenn man das Training immer regelmäßig macht kann man sich es ja auch sparen TSS Werte zu ermitteln weil es halt somit konstant ist.


----------



## Deleted 352960 (14. Januar 2016)

Grüße,
ich lese hier schon länger mit und besitze seit September 2015 einen Stages. 
Ich mach es auch so, dass ich meine FTP in 5 -10 Watt Schritten ändere, je nach Gefühl.
Wenn sich diese Schätzung dann bewahrheitet trage ich den Wert auch in GC ein. 
Wie seht ihr das mit dem Schätzen? Im Grunde sollte man ja nicht wieder mit schätzen anfangen, sonst hätte man ja gleich bei der Herzfrequenz bleiben können.


----------



## Kottenstroeter (14. Januar 2016)

Gazelle5 schrieb:


> Grüße,
> ich lese hier schon länger mit und besitze seit September 2015 einen Stages.
> Ich mach es auch so, dass ich meine FTP in 5 -10 Watt Schritten ändere, je nach Gefühl.
> Wenn sich diese Schätzung dann bewahrheitet trage ich den Wert auch in GC ein.
> Wie seht ihr das mit dem Schätzen? Im Grunde sollte man ja nicht wieder mit schätzen anfangen, sonst hätte man ja gleich bei der Herzfrequenz bleiben können.



Bin erst seit 3 Wochen mit PM (Stages) unterwegs, werde aber nach jeder Regenerationswoche einen CP20-Test fahren, wenn es die Witterung zulässt. Da auf zwei intensive Wochen eine Regenerationswoche folgt (altersbedingt sind mir 3 volle Wochen zu heftig), bekomme ich also spätestens alle 3 Wochen eine Aktualisierung.
Sollte reichen, denn so schnell wird meine FTP nicht steigen. Wenn doch, hätte ich auch nichts dagegen...


----------



## Milan Racer (14. Januar 2016)

Gazelle5 schrieb:


> Im Grunde sollte man ja nicht wieder mit schätzen anfangen, sonst hätte man ja gleich bei der Herzfrequenz bleiben können.



geiler Spruch!!! sau gut
5 oder 10 Watt mehr oder weniger finde ich jetzt nicht so relevant.
Aber mach doch einen Test wenn du wirklich was merkst, dann ist es auch meist etwas mehr als 5Watt


----------



## Peter88 (14. Januar 2016)

Milan Racer schrieb:


> ...
> Wie sieht das bei euch aus? Alternativsportart? Rolle?



Spikes auf den Reifen und Winterfell auf den Beinen
Wobei das trotz einiger Lampen und Reflektoren schon ziemlich grenzwertig im dunkeln ist.


----------



## Kottenstroeter (15. Januar 2016)

Milan Racer schrieb:


> Wie sieht das bei euch aus? Alternativsportart? Rolle?



Hier mal mein aktuelles Winterprogramm, wenn Biken noch irgendwie möglich ist. Wenn nicht, hock ich mich auf den Ergometer, aber max. 1,5h. Als Alternative kann ich einen Crosstrainer sehr empfehlen! Bisher immer einen großen Bogen um das "Tussyteil"   gemacht, bis Anfang des Jahres. Brauchte eine Alternativsportart, denn Laufen ist nicht meins, und das Teil stand eh im Keller. Es gibt wohl wenig Geräte, wo man so viele Kalorien verbrennt und den ganzen Körper in Wallung bringt, wie auf diesem Teil. Ich war angenehm überrascht! Direkt 3kg Gewicht in wenigen Wochen abgespeckt - im Winter! Das gab's noch nie. Und es ist super für den Rücken/Oberkörper, wenn man ordentlich mit den Armen mitarbeitet.

Montag: frei
Dienstag: SST 2-3x20min
Mittwoch: 2h Z2
Donnerstag: 1h Crosstrainer 4x4min Schwellenkreuzen + Kreuzheben/Beinpresse
Freitag: 1h Regeneration oder 2h Z2 je nach "Befinden"
Samstag: 3h Tour mit viel (kurzen) SST
Sonntag: Morgens 2h Z2 + abends 0,5h Crosstrainer Z2 (zum Aufwärmen)+ Kreuzheben/Beinpresse

Aber der Plan "lebt". Je nachdem wie das Wetter ist, tausche ich die Wochentage auf dem Bike, Hauptsache ich muss nicht auf's Ergometer. Bewegung an der frischen Luft hat bei mir höchste Priorität!


----------



## Milan Racer (15. Januar 2016)

Falls es interessiert, so sah meine letzte Woche aus

Mo: frei
Di: 2h morgens 2x20 SST, abend 1x10 FTP MTB
Mi: 1h Reg MTB
Do: 5:30h Trailtour MTB
Fr: 3h Ausdauer Straße
Sa: 5h Ausdauer MTB um 0°C
So: 2h 3x10min 30/30er MTB

Wie gesagt aktuell fallen die langen Fahrten weg. Ansonsten varriere ich je nach Wetter. CTL geht natürlich zurück, wenn man sonst solche Woche gewöhnt ist. Wir haben ja erst Januar, da brauch ich mich nicht verrückt machen. Noch 5 Wochen dann bin ich eh im Süden und kann die Umfänge nochmal richtig hoch schrauben. März/April sollte dann die FTP ganz oben sein. Ich bin gespannt wo ich diesmal lande. Ziele sind gesetzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kottenstroeter (15. Januar 2016)

Puuh, Respekt!
Da fehlt mir leider die Zeit und wohl auch die Motivation und der "Dampf" für, um solche Umfange, speziell in dieser Jahreszeit zu fahren.


----------



## Ronne1983 (15. Januar 2016)

Milan Racer schrieb:


> Mo: frei
> Di: 2h morgens 2x20 SST, abend 1x10 FTP MTB
> Mi: 1h Reg MTB
> Do: 5:30h Trailtour MTB
> ...



So ein Wochenpensum bekomme ich zeitlich nur hin, wenn ich Urlaub habe.
Ich fahre derzeit nur L2/L3. Ab Februar werde ich dann die Intensität erhöhen und vermehrt SST, L4 und L5-Einheiten einbauen.
Für Januar sind 600 TSS/Woche geplant. Das soll dann bis April kontinuierlich bis auf 1000 TSS/Woche gesteigert werden.

Fährt hier eigentlich auch jemand längere L1-Einheiten zur Optimierung des FSW oder nutzt Ihr L1 nur zur Regeneration?


----------



## Milan Racer (15. Januar 2016)

kleiner Nachtrag von heute Mittag


----------



## Kottenstroeter (15. Januar 2016)

Besondere Wetterverhältnisse erfordern besondere Maßnahmen!
Stages hat ein Wintermäntelchen bekommen und wandert jetzt ans Winterbike.


----------



## Leon96 (15. Januar 2016)

Nicht dass du damit noch die Steifigkeit veränderst


----------



## onkel_c (16. Januar 2016)

Kottenstroeter schrieb:


> Besondere Wetterverhältnisse erfordern besondere Maßnahmen!
> Stages hat ein Wintermäntelchen bekommen und wandert jetzt ans Winterbike.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 453301


so sieht das bei mir seit anfang november aus - dennoch musste ich jetzt die kurbel einsenden, vermutlich wassereinbruch und damit einhergehend heftigster batteriefraß der kurbel ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_c (16. Januar 2016)

und damit wären wir beim hauptproblem von gc. mit hf werten kann man das mbmn in die tonne treten. mein training läuft derzeit ziemlich identisch zu den letzten wochen ab, außer dass ich gerade eine intensivwoche habe und auch mehr vo2 trainiere. aber ohne wattzahlen geht sowohl atl als auch ctl kontnuierlich in den keller! 

ist nicht so schlimm, da ich das einzuschätzen weiß, aber offensichtlich taugt das ganze nur um sich darauf auch verlassen zu können mit wattmessung (als radfahrer)

heute schöne 2,5h langlaufeinheit mit vo2max an jeder steigung. ich weiß warum langläufer die höchsten vo2max werte erreichen...
folgt morgen noch eine ruhigere 3h+ einheit und am montag nochmal 2-2,5h mit kurzen sprints am berg.
danach die wohlverdiente pause.


----------



## onkel_c (16. Januar 2016)

Ronne1983 schrieb:


> oder nutzt Ihr L1 nur zur Regeneration


ich nur zur regeneration. mehr als 4h fahre ich aber ohnehin nicht, bringt mir nix für meinen sport ;-).

ich halte mich ohnehin an die erkenntnisse vergangener studien über training im spitzenbereich, expliziet skilanglauf): training nur in l2 lang und l4 -max. in l3 nix (macht nur langsamer)!


----------



## Themar7 (16. Januar 2016)

onkel_c schrieb:


> so sieht das bei mir seit anfang november aus - dennoch musste ich jetzt die kurbel einsenden, vermutlich wassereinbruch und damit einhergehend heftigster batteriefraß der kurbel ...



Ich würde da gar nichts abdecken. Nach einer Regenfahrt trocknen lassen ev. mit Lappen drüber. Schutzfolie UNBEDINGT entfernen. Sonst hast du ständig Feuchtigkeit zwischen Folie und Kurbel. Steht das denn in der Anleitung mit der Schutzfolie?


----------



## onkel_c (16. Januar 2016)

bei mir lag es am deckel!
natürlich steht sowas nicht in der anleitung. sieht ja auch nicht aus.


----------



## Kottenstroeter (16. Januar 2016)

Themar7 schrieb:


> Ich würde da gar nichts abdecken. Nach einer Regenfahrt trocknen lassen ev. mit Lappen drüber. Schutzfolie UNBEDINGT entfernen. Sonst hast du ständig Feuchtigkeit zwischen Folie und Kurbel. Steht das denn in der Anleitung mit der Schutzfolie?



Ähmm, meinst du mit "Schutzfolie" mein Stück Fahrradschlauch um den Pod?
Der sitzt hauteng, da ist eigentlich kein Platz für Feuchtigkeit. Kommt aber auch wieder ab, wenn die Salzstreuerei ein Ende hat.
Musste heute erstmal 'ne Runde drehen, ob der Verhüterli auch keinen Einfluss auf die Messwerte hat, denn er sitzt ja doch etwas eng und übt schon einen gewissen Druck auf den Pod aus. Keine Ahnung wie empfindlich so ein Teil reagiert.
Kalibrierwert hat sich nicht verändert und Wattwerte sind analog zum Puls, wie auch die Tage davor ohne "Gummi", also alles gut.
Folie/Klebeband würde ich auch von abraten, da ist zu viel Luft zwischen, kann Feuchtigkeit drunter kriechen.


@Onkel C

Habe mir die Mühe gemacht und in GC die ganze Saison 2015 eingegeben, wo ich noch ohne PM unterwegs war, damit die CTL mit PM nicht bei Null anfängt. Die Leistungswerte habe ich von GC schätzen lassen. Mit PM sind die Werte definitiv höher, kann ich bestätigen.


----------



## onkel_c (16. Januar 2016)

Kottenstroeter schrieb:


> Habe mir die Mühe gemacht und in GC die ganze Saison 2015 eingegeben, wo ich noch ohne PM unterwegs war, damit die CTL mit PM nicht bei Null anfängt.



ja, ich bin halt ein fauler *ack! ich nutze die wenige zeit die mir bleibt lieber zum training.
die aufzeichnung/steuerung läuft eher nebenher. nach 35 jahren leistungssport weiß man aber auch in etwa was man tut ...


----------



## Themar7 (16. Januar 2016)

@Kottenstroeter 
Für Schlammfahrten ist das bestimmt ganz ok. Ich würde den Schlauch nach der Fahrt wieder entfernen damit der Stages trocknen kann. Ich hätte da meine Bedenken wegen Kondenswasser. Glaube auch nicht das die Abdichtung mit Kabelbinder 100% wasserdicht ist.
Ich hab meinen Stages seit März 2015 in Benutzung am Rennrad mit etlichen Regenfahrten.
Falls doch Feuchtigkeit eindringt, dann abschrauben, Deckel auf Batterie raus über Nacht schön trocknen lassen im warmen. So auch mal die Antwort vom Stages Support Kirchzarten.

Heute bei 0°C 2,5h Rennrad mit 2 x 30/30 Intervallen und 8min FTP Rest L1-L3. CTL liegt bei 65 TSB bei +6.
Der Plan für morgen ist dank Schneefall auf laufen umgestellt ev noch Ergometer.


----------



## Leon96 (16. Januar 2016)

Kottenstroeter schrieb:


> Besondere Wetterverhältnisse erfordern besondere Maßnahmen!
> Stages hat ein Wintermäntelchen bekommen und wandert jetzt ans Winterbike.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 453301


Du hast da was falsch verstanden.
So muss man seinen PM verkleiden!
Sogar in Aeroform 




*heute nix besonderes. Wollte eigentlich 3h L2 Straße fahren aber bei dem Schneesalzmatsch hatte ich keinen Nerv dafür.


----------



## TTT (16. Januar 2016)

Wenn man so sieht, was ihr alles trainiert, bekommt mein Weltbild "hinter mir nur Flaschen, vor mir nur gedopte" irgendwie einen Knacks. Vielleicht liegt´s ja doch am fehlenden Training.
Habe gerade mal nachgeguckt, meine CTL lag letztes Jahr im Schnitt bei 59,5. So unzufrieden war ich damit eigentlich nicht.


----------



## __Stefan__ (17. Januar 2016)

das ist aber kein sehr nettes Weltbild, was du da hast. Flaschen, Gedopte? In den fast 30 Jahren, die ich mittlerweile (mit Unterbrechungen) Rennen fahre, kann ich schon sagen, es ist das Training! Und natürlich die genetische Ausstattung. 

Ich glaube jetzt nicht so wirklich an CTL & Co, gerade jetzt in diesem Winter, aber 59.5 ist jetzt selbst bei kritischer Betrachtung des Konzepts nicht so viel/doll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_c (17. Januar 2016)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> es ist das Training! Und natürlich die genetische Ausstattung


mit ausnahme der 'strengen' ausdauersportarten käme da noch talent dazu ...


----------



## mete (17. Januar 2016)

.


----------



## Milsani (17. Januar 2016)

Mal eine Mitleserfrage: Gibt es eine Liste was die ganzen Abkürzungen bedeuten?

FTP
CTL
CP
Usw.

M.


----------



## Berrrnd (17. Januar 2016)

https://github.com/GoldenCheetah/GoldenCheetah/wiki/FAQ-METRICS


----------



## Leon96 (17. Januar 2016)

Ich mach mal Copy and Paste.
Hatte das ggü. bei rennrad-news schonmal kurz zusammengefasst.

Also FTP/CP60-> grob gesagt Schwellenleistung - Leistung die über 60min gehalten werden kann. FTP ist nicht gleich CP60, liegt aber dicht zusammen. CP60 kann glaube ich leicht über der FTP liegen.
Die Unterschiede kann ja wer anders erläutern. Ich bin mir gerade nicht mehr zu 100% sicher und will nichts falsches sagen.

Ich versuche es mal einfach zu halten.
PM: Wattmessgerät
TSS: Trainingsbelastung
CTL: Langzeitstress (Fitness)
ATL: Kurzzeitstress (Ermüdung)
TSB: Stressbalance  (Verhältnis Fitness/Ermüdung -> Form)
L1-L7 sind dort die Trainingsbereiche
Grob entspricht es der folgenden Reihenfolge:
Rekom, G1, G2, Schwelle, vo2max, anaerob, neuromuskulär
IF: Intensitätsfaktor ->1h bei 75% der Schwelle (FTP) -> Intensitätsfaktor:0.75
SST: 88-93% der Schwellenleistung
Wattschnitt: Immer mit Nullstellen gerechnet


NP
Spiegelt die Belastung wieder.
Weil Wattschnitt ist nicht gleich Wattschnitt.
200 Watt in Hügeligem Gebiet sind immer stärker als 200 Watt als Schnitt in der Ebene weil man in der Ebene weniger Leerlauf hat.

Also NP:
Geschätze Leistung , die zu denselben physiologischen "Kosten" hätte gehalten werden können, wenn die Leistung absolut konstant gewesen wäre, wie zum Beispiel auf dem Ergometer.
So stehts in Hunter/Coggan

Dient einfach nur dazu einen besseren Maßstab für die geleistete Arbeit zu schaffen. Genauer gesagt der geleisteten Intensität.
Damit soll einfach eine bessere Vergleichbarkeit zwischen ungleichmäßigen Ausfahrten mit viel Höhenmetern und einer flachen Einheit geschaffen werden. Weil bei fahrten mit viel Steigung ist die Durchschnittsleistung wegen dem Leerlauf auf der Abfahrt ja immer geringer.

Wenn ich jetzt über 2h in der Ebene volles Rohr reinkloppe komme ich nur als Beispiel vielleicht auf 270 Watt als Schnitt.
Wenn das gleichmäßig gefahren war, liegt der NP wahrscheinlich ebenfalls genau bei 270 Watt.

Wenn ich jetzt im Wald oder in extrem hügeligem Gelände volles Rohr reinhaue und an den Anstiegen immer an der Schwelle fahre, schaff ich über 2h vielleicht nur 240 Watt als Durchschnitt. Eben wegen dem Leerlauf in den Abfahrten.
Der NP wird dann jedoch trotzdem bei etwa 270 liegen.
Weil die Intensität, bzw das was man investiert hat im eigentlichen Sinne ja ähnlich/gleich war.

NP ist übrigens meist leicht höher als die xpower.
xpower ist ebenfalls eine Formel um die wirkliche physiologische Belastung zu zeigen. Strava verwendet zum Beispiel die xPower.


*
@andere: gerne ergänzen!


----------



## Kottenstroeter (17. Januar 2016)

Milsani schrieb:


> Mal eine Mitleserfrage: Gibt es eine Liste was die ganzen Abkürzungen bedeuten?
> 
> FTP
> CTL
> ...



Kannst du etwas mit  Acute Training Load, Chronic Training Load oder Training Stress Balance usw. anfangen? 
Bringt dich das Aufdröseln der Kürzel  wirklich weiter? 
Bei mir hat so ca. 2 Bücher gedauert, bis ich durch die ganze Materie (incl. Abkürzungen ) des (wattgesteuerten) Trainings so halbwegs durchgeblickt habe.


----------



## TTT (17. Januar 2016)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> das ist aber kein sehr nettes Weltbild, was du da hast. Flaschen, Gedopte? In den fast 30 Jahren, die ich mittlerweile (mit Unterbrechungen) Rennen fahre, kann ich schon sagen, es ist das Training! Und natürlich die genetische Ausstattung.
> 
> Ich glaube jetzt nicht so wirklich an CTL & Co, gerade jetzt in diesem Winter, aber 59.5 ist jetzt selbst bei kritischer Betrachtung des Konzepts nicht so viel/doll.


Ich dachte, es wäre sooo offensichtlich, dass das nicht ernst gemeint war aber in einem Beitrag in einem Forum ist auch schnell mal was missverstanden. Deswegen sag ich es noch mal ausdrücklich...


----------



## __Stefan__ (17. Januar 2016)

hast Recht, sorry. Ich sollte so spät keine Postings mehr verfassen. Nix für ungut, wie man hier sagt.


----------



## __Stefan__ (17. Januar 2016)

so, hier der Trainingsmix in diesem Winter bisher. Grau ist Bike draußen, Rennrad oder MTB. Familienbedingt (Frau hat ja auch noch ein Sportprogramm) viel im Keller auf dem Kickr. Die Läufe sind alles Bergläufe.






Jetzt im Januar gar nicht draußen auf dem Bike. Arbeit! Familie!





Eigentlich nur SST und Tempo. VO2max meide ich, schon weil ich 3 kleine Kinder daheim habe. Da ist mir die Ansteckungsgefahr zu groß. Zudem fahre ich diesen Winter eher den @Peter88 Ansatz. Zielrennen sind ja 3-8h. Die Trainingsprogression kommt also von einer (langsam) steigenden FTP und der Dauer im Tempo/SST Bereich.

Ein 3 h Indoor Tempo/SST Workout sieht z.B. so aus:





Und hier mal der Januar:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_c (18. Januar 2016)

moin jungs (mädels scheinen hier ja nicht vertreten, falls doch sorry),
kann man für eine einheit in gc auch wattzahlen nachträglich als leistungsdurchschnitt eintragen? wenn ja, wie?

hintergrund: ich habe jetzt 4 langlaufeinheiten (1xvo2max, 3x ausdauer l2) hinter mir, die mich ziemlich leer gesaugt haben, sprich die trainingsbelastung war ziemlich hoch, die intensität nicht zu verachten und wer schon mal 20km langlaufen war auf einer sehr profilierten runde weiß um die intensität ... leider geht das nur über herzfrequenz aufzuzeichnen. da baut sich meine traininsbelastung aber kontinuierlich gen keller ab (atl von 85 gen 45!). das würde ich gern korrigieren, weil es definitiv so gar nicht der wahrheit entspricht. auf mein körpergefühl kann ich mich gut verlassen und das sagt mir ganz eindeutig, dass die letzte woche eine 'harte' war!


----------



## onkel_c (18. Januar 2016)

Mein Training gestaltet sich derzeit wie folgt:

2 Intensive Einheiten die sich aus folgendem zusammen setzen:
1-2x wöchentlich Vo2max entweder x*3min Intervalle und/oder 30/30sec und
1x SST am oberen Limit (90-93%FTP max) [je nach Woche und Feeling sowie Abwechslung]
Alle 4-6 Wochen Test, der eine intensive Einheit dann ersetzt.

Alles andere L2 im Bereich 120-240min, wahlweise MTB, Laufen, Rolle+Laufen+Rolle, Langlauf

Ab Februar wird es spezieller und es kommen noch Schnelligkeit und Sprint hinzu, Vo2 max wird intensiviert.


----------



## Ronne1983 (18. Januar 2016)

onkel_c schrieb:


> moin jungs (mädels scheinen hier ja nicht vertreten, falls doch sorry),
> kann man für eine einheit in gc auch wattzahlen nachträglich als leistungsdurchschnitt eintragen? wenn ja, wie?
> 
> hintergrund: ich habe jetzt 4 langlaufeinheiten (1xvo2max, 3x ausdauer l2) hinter mir, die mich ziemlich leer gesaugt haben, sprich die trainingsbelastung war ziemlich hoch, die intensität nicht zu verachten und wer schon mal 20km langlaufen war auf einer sehr profilierten runde weiß um die intensität ... leider geht das nur über herzfrequenz aufzuzeichnen. da baut sich meine traininsbelastung aber kontinuierlich gen keller ab (atl von 85 gen 45!). das würde ich gern korrigieren, weil es definitiv so gar nicht der wahrheit entspricht. auf mein körpergefühl kann ich mich gut verlassen und das sagt mir ganz eindeutig, dass die letzte woche eine 'harte' war!



Du kannst in GC manuelle Einheiten eintragen, indem du den TSS der jeweiligen Einheit eingibst.
Den TSS errechne ich über die Formel (Durchschnittspuls/Schwellenpuls)²*100*Zeit(in h).
So trage ich meine Lauf- und Langlaufeinheiten in GC ein.


----------



## Leon96 (18. Januar 2016)

onkel_c schrieb:


> moin jungs (mädels scheinen hier ja nicht vertreten, falls doch sorry),
> kann man für eine einheit in gc auch wattzahlen nachträglich als leistungsdurchschnitt eintragen? wenn ja, wie?
> 
> hintergrund: ich habe jetzt 4 langlaufeinheiten (1xvo2max, 3x ausdauer l2) hinter mir, die mich ziemlich leer gesaugt haben, sprich die trainingsbelastung war ziemlich hoch, die intensität nicht zu verachten und wer schon mal 20km langlaufen war auf einer sehr profilierten runde weiß um die intensität ... leider geht das nur über herzfrequenz aufzuzeichnen. da baut sich meine traininsbelastung aber kontinuierlich gen keller ab (atl von 85 gen 45!). das würde ich gern korrigieren, weil es definitiv so gar nicht der wahrheit entspricht. auf mein körpergefühl kann ich mich gut verlassen und das sagt mir ganz eindeutig, dass die letzte woche eine 'harte' war!


Ich glaube nicht direkt.
Aber irgendwo oben im Reiter müsste es die Möglichkeit geben Einheit Manuell Eintragen oder so ähnlich.
Also musst du eine neue Aktivität erstellen.
Da kannst du deine Werte dann aber frei eintragen. Entweder als Wattschnitt oder direkt manuell die TSS


----------



## Leon96 (18. Januar 2016)

@Ronne1983 
Fast auf die Sekunde gleichzeitig


----------



## Ronne1983 (18. Januar 2016)

Leon96 schrieb:


> @Ronne1983
> Fast auf die Sekunde gleichzeitig



Ich war eindeutig schneller


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_c (18. Januar 2016)

ja danke - manuell eintragen war mir bewußt. dachte nur man könne der einfachheit halber die einheit vllt. 'frisieren'. 
wäre vermutlich weniger aufwendig...


----------



## Kottenstroeter (18. Januar 2016)

In den Metriken kannst du bei deiner eingelesenen Einheit so einiges manuell verändern. 
Ich spiele da auch schon seit einer Woche mit rum, so wirklich schlauer bin ich noch nicht geworden, da GC manche manuell ausgefüllten Felder hartnäckig ignoriert.


----------



## onkel_c (18. Januar 2016)

Kottenstroeter schrieb:


> In den Metriken kannst du bei deiner eingelesenen Einheit so einiges manuell verändern.
> Ich spiele da auch schon seit einer Woche mit rum, so wirklich schlauer bin ich noch nicht geworden, da GC manche manuell ausgefüllten Felder hartnäckig ignoriert.



ja, zb. wenn man als durchschnittsleistung xxxW einträgt!


----------



## TTT (18. Januar 2016)

Ronne1983 schrieb:


> Den TSS errechne ich über die Formel (Durchschnittspuls/Schwellenpuls)²*100*Zeit(in h).
> So trage ich meine Lauf- und Langlaufeinheiten in GC ein.


Mach ich so ähnlich, nur dass ich eher nach Körpergefühl x Zeit eingetragen habe. Deinen Ansatz finde ich aber interessant, man sollte nur vielleicht noch einen VI mit berücksichtigen. Beim Langlauf z.B. variiert die Intensität innerhalt einer Einheit ja erheblich. Muss mal schauen, ob ich mit dem Ansatz die TSS meiner 2 Langlaufeinheiten vom Wocheende nicht doch noch etwas nach oben korrigieren kann (gefühlsmäßig waren die nämlich auch erschöpfender als die 60TSS/Stunde, die ich normalerweise bei so einer Einheit eingebe).


----------



## lyse (18. Januar 2016)

Wenn man die Herzfrequenz aufzeichnet, ermittelt GC einen sogenannten Trimp100 Wert (ob er in den Einstellungen "Zusammenfassung" standardmäßig aktiviert ist???). Dieser Wert ist ähnlich! wie TSS, hohe Belastungen werden höher bewertet als niedrige und dient dazu Trainingsbelastungen ohne Wattmessung darzustellen. Ich habe damit gute Erfahrungen z.Bsp. im Urlaub gemacht und finde den Wert genauer als eine Schätzung über das Körpergefühl bzw. die Schwellenpulsformel.
Man fügt nachträglich den Trimp100 Wert als TSS ein.


----------



## Ronne1983 (18. Januar 2016)

TTT schrieb:


> Mach ich so ähnlich, nur dass ich eher nach Körpergefühl x Zeit eingetragen habe. Deinen Ansatz finde ich aber interessant, man sollte nur vielleicht noch einen VI mit berücksichtigen. Beim Langlauf z.B. variiert die Intensität innerhalt einer Einheit ja erheblich. Muss mal schauen, ob ich mit dem Ansatz die TSS meiner 2 Langlaufeinheiten vom Wocheende nicht doch noch etwas nach oben korrigieren kann (gefühlsmäßig waren die nämlich auch erschöpfender als die 60TSS/Stunde, die ich normalerweise bei so einer Einheit eingebe).



Bei mir ergibt sich sowohl beim Langlauf als auch beim laufen immer ein IF von 0,85...0,90 über die Berechnung mittels Durchschnittspuls. Somit komme ich auf 70-80 TSS/h. Für laufen und Langlauf nehme ich einen um 10 Schläge höheren Schwellenpuls an, da bei beiden Sportarten deutlich mehr Muskelgruppen beansprucht werden, als beim biken.


----------



## TTT (18. Januar 2016)

lyse schrieb:


> Wenn man die Herzfrequenz aufzeichnet, ermittelt GC einen sogenannten Trimp100 Wert (ob er in den Einstellungen "Zusammenfassung" standardmäßig aktiviert ist???). Dieser Wert ist ähnlich! wie TSS, hohe Belastungen werden höher bewertet als niedrige und dient dazu Trainingsbelastungen ohne Wattmessung darzustellen. Ich habe damit gute Erfahrungen z.Bsp. im Urlaub gemacht und finde den Wert genauer als eine Schätzung über das Körpergefühl bzw. die Schwellenpulsformel.
> Man fügt nachträglich den Trimp100 Wert als TSS ein.


Ich wusste, dass der Trimp-Wert dafür geeignet ist, habe mich aber noch nicht damit beschäftigt. Ist das tatsächlich so, dass die Werte (in etwa) 1:1 gelten oder braucht man da noch Umrechenfaktoren?

Edit sagt: Nö, passt nicht! Rolleneinheit letztens Trimpwert um mehr als Faktor 2 höher als TSS (166 zu 79). Auf der anderen Seite eine Tour letztens war der TSS-Wert sogar höher (73 zu 64). Bei gleicher Betätigung (Rad) fast Faktor 3 zwischen den Werten, so ungenau kann eine Schätzung über Gefühl gar nicht sein!

Edit sagt weiter: GC sagt (wenn ich das richtig sehe): Eine Stunde SST ergibt 120 Punkte. Wenn ich das als TSS einsetze, schraube ich zwar meine CTL schön nach oben, macht aber einfach keinen Sinn.


----------



## Themar7 (18. Januar 2016)

@TTT + @lyse 
Es gibt TRIMP(100) und TRIMP in GC. Die Trimp100 hab ich auch grad erst gefunden.

Mal von mir ein Bsp einer 2,5h SST Einheit.:

TSS = 155
Trimp(100) = 135
Trimp = 252

Bzgl. laufen schätze ich den IF nach Körpergefühl rechne den Wert x100 + 25% = TSS.
Oder in der Wattbibel Allen/Coggan (Das Kapitel wo es um Triathon geht) steht 45min laufen an der Schwelle entspricht 1h Rad 100% FTP/Schwelle. Da ja laufen den Bewegungsapparat stärker als beim Radfahren beansprucht.


----------



## Themar7 (18. Januar 2016)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Zielrennen sind ja 3-8h.



Welche Rennen sind denn geplant?


----------



## __Stefan__ (18. Januar 2016)

Themar7 schrieb:


> Welche Rennen sind denn geplant?



Fix sind

Kempten
Kaufbeuren
Tegernsee
Oberammergau (Heimrennen!!!!)
Alb Gold Trophy

Eventuell

Montafon
Neustadt/W
Inzell


Wegen TSS Schätzung von Nicht-Bike Einheiten: ursprünglich habe ich das (umständlich) aus meinen Pulsdaten geschätzt:

http://home.trainingpeaks.com/blog/article/estimating-training-stress-score-tss

Mittlerweile nehme ich aber für meine Bergläufe einfach so 40 TSS/Stunde an. Je nach Intensität etwas mehr oder weniger. Das passt schon. Nehme aber das ATL/CTL Gedöns eh nicht so ernst. Und je länger ich mit Wattmesser fahre, desto mangelhafter finde ich das Konzept.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_c (18. Januar 2016)

allen beteiligten erstmal dank. ich komme der sache näher ...
@Themar7 wo befindet sich denn besagter Trimp100, ich habe nur Trimp Punkte stehen in der Zusammenfassung.


----------



## BENDERR (18. Januar 2016)

Den Trimp100 findest du in den Diagrammeinstellungen.. in der Liste etwas tiefer als die Trimp-Punkte.

Hat hier jmd vl zufällig ein X9 Stages mit GXP-Achse über?
Falls ja, bitte eine PN an mich. Ich hätte Interesse


----------



## Kottenstroeter (18. Januar 2016)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Nehme aber das ATL/CTL Gedöns eh nicht so ernst. Und je länger ich mit Wattmesser fahre, desto mangelhafter finde ich das Konzept.



Warum?


----------



## Themar7 (18. Januar 2016)

Hohe CTL klappt mit viel GA Training! Oder auch je intensiver die meisten Einheiten pro Woche sind umso länger dauert auch die Regeneration.
Ich kann ja nicht jeden Tag Vo2max oder AC Intervalle fahren. Meist brauch man frische Beine und die bekommt man nur durch Pause. Jeden Tag L1 - L2/L3 lange Dauer geht schon einige Tage in Folge, was wiederum die CTL/ATL durch die hohen Umfänge hochtreibt.
Im Prinzip muss jeder selber abschätzen wieviel CTL man verträgt auch die Lebensumstände Arbeit Familie etc mit berücksichtigen.


----------



## lyse (18. Januar 2016)

@TTT Wenn du die Trainingsbelastung für dich schätzen kannst, ist das doch toll. Ich kann es nicht und nutze den Trimp100 Wert als Ersatz. Wenn ich mal 2 Wochen unterwegs bin, funktioniert das für mich besser als ein Wert den ich geschätzt habe.

Wahllos rausgefischt! Bei längeren Einheiten wird es aber ungenauer -logisch ;-)






PS: um Faktor 2 weicht bei mir keine Einheit ab. Hast du deinen Schwellenpuls richtig eingepflegt?


Andere Berechnungsweisen sind aber auch interessant!


----------



## Themar7 (18. Januar 2016)

@onkel_c 

Trimp100
Werkzeuge - Optionen - Metriken - Zusammenfassung und Trimp100 in Ausgewählte Metriken einfügen


----------



## Milan Racer (18. Januar 2016)

ich finde CTL, ATL und TSB sehr gut und arbeite damit schon länger (erfolgreich)

Was stört mich mein Geschwätz von gestern 
Heute mal länger das "schöne" Wetter genutzt. Zwischendurch bei 0°C sogar recht mild gewesen.


----------



## onkel_c (18. Januar 2016)

ich war arbeiten ;-).

@Themar7 danke!

ich habe mich da näherungesweise jetzt ran gearbeitet. mir geht es nur darum, dass das verhältnis passt. tut es jetzt.
genaue werte gibt es wohl nicht. ich habe meine einheiten mit der formel berechnet und verglichen. auch alle anderen einwände habe ich beachtet und dann einen wert aus allem gebildet. das passt in etwa. es war meine intensivste woche bis dato und das spiegelt sich so auch wieder - alles gut, danke!


----------



## __Stefan__ (18. Januar 2016)

ich hatte dieses Jahr 2 CTL Peaks, so bei etwa CTL 110. Der eine im Juni, der andere im Oktober. Der im Juni war "anstrengend", welcher auch zu einem "Zusammenbruch" im August geführt hat. Im Oktober bedingt durch schönes Wetter und entspannte Arbeitssituation viel L2. Sehr viel. Der Müdigkeitslevel war in keinem Fall vergleichbar mit Juni. Trotzdem ein CTL Peak. Seit dem dümpelt meine CTL bei CTL 90-100. Obwohl ich seit Nov/Dez meine Trainingsbelastung steigere. Die Steigerung wird halt nicht von der postulierten Mathematik aufgefangen. TSS wird über NP berechnet, also einem Mittelwert (auch wenn ^4 gewichtet). Wenn man also Intensität in längere Einheiten packt, so wie ich, dann wird die Belastung "verdünnt".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Leon96 (18. Januar 2016)

Irgendwie renn ich dieses Winter von einer Erkältung in die nächste...
Seit September jetzt Nr 4...
Die letzten beiden Winter habe ich mit insgesamt! einer Erkältung geschafft...


----------



## __Stefan__ (18. Januar 2016)

Milan Racer schrieb:


> ich finde CTL, ATL und TSB sehr gut und arbeite damit schon länger (erfolgreich)
> 
> Was stört mich mein Geschwätz von gestern
> Heute mal länger das "schöne" Wetter genutzt. Zwischendurch bei 0°C sogar recht mild gewesen.



Dauer 6:13, Fahrtzeit 5:48???? So lange kann man gar nicht pieseln!  Espresso Pause?

Würde auch mal wieder gerne so lange draußen fahren dürfen ... beklage mich aber auf hohem Niveau.


----------



## Milan Racer (18. Januar 2016)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Dauer 6:13, Fahrtzeit 5:48???? So lange kann man gar nicht pieseln!  Espresso Pause?



habe das letzte Drittel mit einem Kumpel gefahren (er musste vorher arbeiten ) da bleibt man halt mal hier und da kurz stehen oder wartet am Trailausgang etc.
Ich hatte heute aber auch reichlich warmen Tee dabei wegen der Kälte, da musste ich schon paar mal pieseln gehen


----------



## onkel_c (18. Januar 2016)

mir ging es lediglich um eine annäherung der auswertung ohne pm in gc gemäß des absolvierten trainings.
wenn ich 4 tage hintereinander langlauf trainiere und mehr als 7,5h 'schrubbe' können atl und ctl nicht fallen (bei mir jedenfalls nicht ).

ich habe mich jetzt an den trimp100 orientiert und das ganze entsprechend länge und intensität leicht nach oben angehoben für TSS.
allerdings bleibe ich damit noch deutlich unter den ergebnissen der berechnungsformel. in etwa passt das so absolut. vermutlich sind sie etwas zu gering, was aber egal ist. ich will ja nichts 'geschenkt' haben. aber die richtung sollte passen. sonst könnte ich mir die protokollage und auswertung sparen. so schlecht ist mein gefühl erwiesenermaßen nämlich nicht ...



Themar7 schrieb:


> Ich kann ja nicht jeden Tag Vo2max oder AC Intervalle fahren. Meist brauch man frische Beine und die bekommt man nur durch Pause



ja und nein. das training mit wattmessung hat ja den vorteil, dass man sieht ob man den bereich schafft oder nicht. da kann man auch mal weniger ausgeruht ran. bei pulsmessung funktioniert das halt nicht (zu müde für den angestrebten wert, kommt zu langsam hoch ...).
abbrechen geht immer. muss ICH aber selten. da ich eh oft im rennen an der grenze geht geht nicht/geht gerade noch fahren muss kommt mir das entgegen. ständiges beißen bei vielen einheiten macht hart. man darf den bogen nur nicht überspannen. mir hilft da ein ausgeprägt gutes körpergefühl.

in summe passt bei mir gc und gefühl gut überein.


----------



## TTT (18. Januar 2016)

lyse schrieb:


> @TTT Wenn du die Trainingsbelastung für dich schätzen kannst, ist das doch toll. Ich kann es nicht und nutze den Trimp100 Wert als Ersatz. Wenn ich mal 2 Wochen unterwegs bin, funktioniert das für mich besser als ein Wert den ich geschätzt habe.


Ich DENKE, dass ich das ganz gut kann. Aber man sollte sich ja regelmäßig selbst hinterfragen. Es geht irgendwie immer noch besser. Von daher geht es mir auch nicht drum, deine Vorgehensweise schlecht zu reden, sondern nur darum, eine für mich möglichst gute Lösung zu finden.



lyse schrieb:


> PS: um Faktor 2 weicht bei mir keine Einheit ab. Hast du deinen Schwellenpuls richtig eingepflegt?


Den muss ich natürlich auch schätzen, da ich nicht für Langlauf, Joggen, Wandern etc. immer aktuelle Werte ermitteln will. Aber ich denke mal 3, 4 Schläge hin oder her können so eine Diskrepanz nicht erklären.


----------



## onkel_c (21. Januar 2016)

Ronne1983 schrieb:


> Bei mir ergibt sich sowohl beim Langlauf als auch beim laufen immer ein IF von 0,85...0,90 über die Berechnung mittels Durchschnittspuls.* Somit komme ich auf 70-80 TSS/h*. Für laufen und Langlauf nehme ich einen um 10 Schläge höheren Schwellenpuls an, da bei beiden Sportarten deutlich mehr Muskelgruppen beansprucht werden, als beim biken.



das kann ich mittlerweile so bestätigen. damit liegt man zumindest in etwa im 'grünen bereich'. war heute wieder 2h langlaufen und hatte trimp100 ~140. war eine reine l2 einheit, am berg obere grenze bis minimal drüber.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JensL (23. Januar 2016)

Hallo, seit vier Wochen habe ich nun auch einen PM und wollte mal die ersten Ergebnisse berichten. 
Kurz zu mir: 41J, fahre Marathon, meisst Langstrecke und komme so im Mittelfeld an ;-) - trainiere im Schnitt 10Std die Woche.
Anfang Januar habe ich einen klassischen FTP-Test auf der Rolle gemacht. Die 5min mit 355W und die 20min drauf mit 290W gefahren. Die Werte haben sich im Freien bestätigt. Heute wollte ich das am Berg wiederholen. Also Hausberg (8% Schnitt) hoch, leider nach 15min nur noch Eis. Also Rest geschoben, Rückseite runter und einen etwas flacheren Anstieg (5% Schnitt - genau 20min) hoch. Werte waren 5min: 375W - 15min 350W - 20min 325W (der zweite Anstieg dann). Werte am Berg also gut 10-15% höher als in der Ebene. Passt so?
Werde versuchen den FTP Test monatlich auf der Rolle machen und berichten.

P.S.: ich hab in dem Thread super viel gelernt. Echt klasse!!! Danke.


----------



## Leon96 (23. Januar 2016)

JensL schrieb:


> Hallo, seit vier Wochen habe ich nun auch einen PM und wollte mal die ersten Ergebnisse berichten.
> Kurz zu mir: 41J, fahre Marathon, meisst Langstrecke und komme so im Mittelfeld an ;-) - trainiere im Schnitt 10Std die Woche.
> Anfang Januar habe ich einen klassischen FTP-Test auf der Rolle gemacht. Die 5min mit 355W und die 20min drauf mit 290W gefahren. Die Werte haben sich im Freien bestätigt. Heute wollte ich das am Berg wiederholen. Also Hausberg (8% Schnitt) hoch, leider nach 15min nur noch Eis. Also Rest geschoben, Rückseite runter und einen etwas flacheren Anstieg (5% Schnitt - genau 20min) hoch. Werte waren 5min: 375W - 15min 350W - 20min 325W (der zweite Anstieg dann). Werte am Berg also gut 10-15% höher als in der Ebene. Passt so?
> Werde versuchen den FTP Test monatlich auf der Rolle machen und berichten.
> ...


Moin; laut dem FTP-Test auf der Rolle hättest du ja eine FTP von rund 275 Watt.

Ich denke das passt so leider nicht ganz. Du bist sicherlich besser.

10-15% Unterschied zwischen Ebene und Berg kann ich mir zudem einfach nicht vorstellen.
Woran machst du die 10-15% fest?
An der Differenz Rolle zu Berg outdoor?


Weil Rolle ist generell für FTP-Tests nicht geeignet. Zumindest wenn du mit den Werten draußen arbeiten willst.
Die Werte sind bei 99% der Leute auf der Rolle zu niedrig. Teilweise sogar deutlich zu niedrig.
Hauptsächlich bedingt durch nicht gleiche Schwungmasse wie draußen und vor allem Hitzestau. Auch wenn du mit Ventilator bewaffnet bist.


Das zeigt die Tatsache, dass du draußen 15 Minuten bei 350 Watt fahren konntest ja überdeutlich. Zumal du danach nochmals 20min mit 320 Watt fahren konntest.



Um nochmal auf 10-15% zwischen Ebene und Berg zurück zu kommen:
Ich bin mal in relativ engem Zeitraum nen CP5 in der Ebene und am Berg gefahren. Da waren es 7%. Das war ziemlich am Anfang als ich meinen PM noch recht neu hatte. Allerdings hab ich mich rückblickend im CP5 in der Ebene definitiv aus mehreren Gründen nicht richtig ausbelastet. Hauptsächlich Kopf.
Jetzt nach etwas mehr als 1 Jahr mit PM bin ich mir relativ sicher, dass der Unterschied Ebene/Berg vernachlässigbar gering ist.


Wenn du eine Ebene Strecke ohne Unterbrechungen zur Verfügung hast kannst du das ja einfach mal kontrollieren.


----------



## __Stefan__ (23. Januar 2016)

Den ersten 20min Test verhaut man immer. Man geht es zu schnell an und kackt dann hinten zu ab. Nachher hat man dann eine Zielgröße und kann sich bei späteren Tests daran orientieren. Da würde ich gar nicht mal so auf Rolle versus draußen schauen.

Jens, poste doch mal die beiden 20min Abschnitte.

So 20min Tests sind anspruchsvoll, "Pacing" spielt da eine große Rolle. Meiner Meinung nach fällt das kopfmäßig am Berg einfach leichter. Bei mir ist Rolle 20min = draußen 20min.


----------



## TTT (23. Januar 2016)

FTP Test Rolle geht bei mir z.B. gar nicht. Hab letztens SST auf der Rolle gefahren und das 2te Intervall nach 12min abbrechen müssen. Eine Woche vorher bin ich noch draußen 40min mit 10W mehr durchgefahren, einfach, weil ich Lust drauf hatte und das war kein Problem...
Wenn du solche Tests auf der Rolle fahren willst, solltest du dir sehr sicher sein, dass du zu den "Rollentypen" gehörst, so wie Stefan einer zu sein scheint.


----------



## __Stefan__ (23. Januar 2016)

tja, ehemaliger Bahnfahrer


----------



## TTT (23. Januar 2016)

JensL schrieb:


> fahre Marathon, meisst Langstrecke und komme so im Mittelfeld an ;-)
> ... 15min 350W...


Wenn ich das richtig verstehe, musstest du den Versuch ja nur wegen Eis abbrechen und hättest die 350W vermutlich auch noch die nächsten 5min durchgehalten. Wie viel wiegst du denn? So richtig bekomme ich deine Werte noch nicht in Einklang gebracht, wenn dein Avatar tatsächlich dich zeigt.


----------



## TTT (23. Januar 2016)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> tja, ehemaliger Bahnfahrer


Hoppla, jetzt wird's interessant! Wenn das den Ausschlag gibt, meinst du, dass man die Rollenverträglichkeit trainieren kann? Womit genau hängt die zusammen?


----------



## __Stefan__ (23. Januar 2016)

Jugendnationalmannschaft, Anfang der 90er Jahre. Ehemaliger DDR Elitetrainer als gesamtdeutscher Jugendtrainer. Stundenlanges Rollentraining vor einer weißen Wand. Hieß "Charakterschulung".


----------



## JensL (24. Januar 2016)

Hallo, schonmal vielen Dank für die Kommentare. Ich wiege (leider) 95kg und das werden im Sommer im besten Fall 90kg. Denke das relativiert die absoluten Zahlen. Zu dem FTP auf der Rolle: ich bin nahezu die gleichen Ergebnisse bei meiner ersten Fahrt mit dem PM in der Ebene gefahren und das war Anschlag. Heute hätte ich noch zusetzen können. Denke ich muss hier erst noch etwas Erfahrung sammeln.

Hier einmal die 20min aus dem FTP Test und von heute zweiter Anstieg und erster Anstieg, den ich abbrechen musste. Zum zweiten Bild: die erste Hälfte ist recht unrythmisch mit einigen Flachpassagen, während die zweite Hälfte eine recht konstante Steigung hat.


----------



## onkel_c (24. Januar 2016)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Jugendnationalmannschaft, Anfang der 90er Jahre. Ehemaliger DDR Elitetrainer als gesamtdeutscher Jugendtrainer. Stundenlanges Rollentraining vor einer weißen Wand. Hieß "Charakterschulung".



oha. danach ist man natürlich ziemlich resistent!


ich fahre ja meine test auch auf der rolle. weil ich die intervalle auch nur auf der rolle fahre. genauer geht es halt nicht. und auch die kontrolle ist easy. nach dem 3.,4. mal kennt man sogar die gänge genau ...
im feld sind mir die schwankungen zu hoch.
ich kann mich aber nur wiederholen: dass muss man wollen. das ist schon hartes brot. draußen ist es viel, viel einfacher - auch für mich. nur nicht so effektiv (schwankungen, ungleichmäßig, gelände und wetterabhängig ...).

rolle fahren härtet ab, definitiv. für grundlage würde ich mich aber nie auf die rolle setzen, zumindest nicht dauerhaft.

was die leistungswerte angeht habe ich mich davon getrennt den rollenwerten eine größere bedeutung beizumessen. sie dienen nur der steuerung. meine fluidrolle 'bremst' nämlich ziemlich stark. aber ich kenne auch die differenz zum feld, weshalb ich auch 'draußen' meine bereiche kenne. da liegt der ftp wert aber einiges höher!

demnächst wenn ich wieder rein outddoor basiert trainiere werde ich auch wieder den ftp test regelmäßig im feld durchführen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ronne1983 (25. Januar 2016)

Interessantes Thema bei dem ich auch meinen Senf dazu geben muss 

Ich habe bei meinen ersten CP-Tests auch feststellen müssen, dass die Ergebnisse zwischen einem Test auf der Rolle und einem Test draußen um ca. 10% abweichen. Und das obwohl ich mich zu den "gern auf der Rolle Trainierenden" zähle.
Für die Berechnung der TSS in GC habe ich mich daher für der Mittelwert aus beiden Tests entschieden, da ich derzeit fast ausschließlich auf der Rolle trainiere.
Sobald die "Rollensaison" zu Ende ist, werde ich zu 100% die Werte aus den CP-Tests "outdoor" in GC hinterlegen.

Da ich hier in der näheren Umgebung keinen ausreichend langen Berg zur Verfügung habe, fahre ich meine Tests drauchen auf einem welligen Rundkurs.


----------



## mete (25. Januar 2016)

.


----------



## Ronne1983 (25. Januar 2016)

Prinzipiell hast Du da natürlich Recht.
Allerdings bin ich auch der Meinung das die niedrigeren Werte auf der Rolle nicht zu schwachen Beinen geschuldet ist, sondern zu einem Großteil tatsächlich der fehlenden Belüftung und der damit verbundenen Überhitzung.
Hätte ich die Ergebnisse des Rollentests für die Rolleneinheiten zu grunde gelegt, wäre mir der TSS gefühlt etwas zu hoch gewesen.
Daher dieser, zu gegeben etwas "faule" Kompromiss


----------



## TTT (25. Januar 2016)

Schade, dass es keine Untersuchungen gibt, woher der Unterschied zwischen Rolle und Draußen kommt.

Wenn er nur von der höheren thermischen Belastung kommt, sollte man die FTP von Draußen zugrunde legen, wenn er allerdings durch die andere muskuläre Belastung kommt (Stichwort: andere Schwungmasse), dann kann man tatsächlich den Indoor-Wert nehmen.
Möglicherweise kommen die Unterschiede, wer Draußen und Drinnen gleiche oder unterschiedliche Werte hat ja von der Qualität der Rolle?

Ich zumind. würde als jemand, der auf der Rolle völlig andere Werte hat schon sagen, dass meine Rolle nicht gerade ein realistisches Fahrgefühl bietet!


----------



## __Stefan__ (25. Januar 2016)

Neben der Kopfsache spielt die Hitze bestimmt eine gewichtige Rolle. Und dazu gibt es sehr viele Untersuchungen. Jemand, der nicht hitzeaklimatisiert ist, hat unter solchen Bedingungen eine stark reduzierte Leistungsfähigkeit. Und das kann womoöglich der Grund, warum man im Herbst, wenn man mit der Rolle anfängt, schlechter ist. Zudem ist so ein 20min Test ganz schön hart und relativ lang. Da wird einem schon heiß.

Hitzeverträglichkeit wird aber trainiert ( http://bjsm.bmj.com/content/early/2015/06/11/bjsports-2015-094915.full ) , d.h. im Laufe des Winters sollte der Unterschied zu draußen aber schwinden. Wäre eine interessante Studienfragestellung.


----------



## Milan Racer (25. Januar 2016)

Das könnten die Rollenfahrer unter euch doch mal austesten.
Rolle nach draußen, Ventilatoren an, Vorderrad etwas erhöht aufstellen und Attacke.
Würde mich über Ergebnisse freuen


----------



## Ronne1983 (25. Januar 2016)

Da scheide ich aufgrund keines verfügbaren Privatgrundstückes aus.
Ich sagte zwar vor kurzem dass ich (wir alle) etwas verrückt sind...aber so verrückt dann doch nicht!!!


----------



## TTT (25. Januar 2016)

Vielleicht sollte man lieber die Rollen mal tauschen.

Edit: Nun hab ich doch noch was gefunden, was meine Vermutung bestätigen würde:


> Voriges Jahr bin ich hauptsächlich auf der Bushido Rolle gefahren, die eine grössere Schwungmasse als der Fortius hat und dort hatte ich auch merkbar mehr Watt. D.h. beides gemeinsam dürfte wohl den Unterschied von 5% ausmachen und somit Vermutung bestätigen. Interessant wird, wie das dann mit dem Wahoo KICKR läuft, da der eine noch grössere Schwungmasse hat.


gefunden bei: http://jpansy.at/tag/tacx-fortius/

Eben jenen Tacx Fortius habe ich. Das wäre für mich eine plausible Erklärung und läßt mich doch ins Zweifeln kommen, ob hier nicht die nächste Investition ansteht...


----------



## TTT (25. Januar 2016)

Und weiter  resümiert Jürgen Pansy über den Kickr:


> Das Fahrgefühl ist super. Durch die schwere Schwungmasse (Gesamtgewicht des Trainers ca. 30kg) ergibt sich ein viel realistischeres und strassenähnliches Fahrgefühl als es bei meiner Tacx Fortius Rolle der Fall war. Dort hatte man immer das Gefühl bergauf zu fahren. Auch die Belastung für die Muskeln ist scheinbar eine andere: 2h Grundlage mit dem Fortius fühlt sich ganz anders an als 2h Grundlage mit dem KICKR.
> 
> Das hat auch ein Zeitfahrtest bestätigt: Bin am KICKR mit dem Zeitfahrer in Zeitfahrposition ein 12,3km Zeitfahren gefahren. 336W Schnitt. Am Samstag dann beim EZF in Ybbs wieder 12,3km mit diesmal 337W Schnitt. Durch die grössere Schwungmasse dürfte sich der Unterschied zwischen Indoor & Outdoor Watt geschlossen haben. D.h. ich kann am KICKR vermutlich die gleichen Leistungswerte erbringen wie im Freien. Somit auch indoor FTP = outdoor FTP.


Damit ist für mich das eine Problem gelöst (woher kommt es, dass Manche einfach viel weniger auf dem Rollentrainer leisten, wie draußen und Andere eben nicht)
Das andere Problem: Ich brauch einen neuen Rollentrainer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (25. Januar 2016)

.


----------



## onkel_c (28. Januar 2016)

TTT schrieb:


> Damit ist für mich das eine Problem gelöst (woher kommt es, dass Manche einfach viel weniger auf dem Rollentrainer leisten, wie draußen und Andere eben nicht)
> Das andere Problem: Ich brauch einen neuen Rollentrainer!



wozu?
wie ich schon mal schrieb ist mir das doch egal. im winter wenn ich rolle fahre, nutze ich die werte für meine intervalle und sst.
grundlage kann ich 'vermitteln' so dass das auch outdoor paßt. absolute werte sind mir da doch egal (ich weiß, dass die zu gering sind und ich empfinde meine rolle auch anstrengender als beim outdoor fahren).
ab frühjahr wenn ich dann nur noch outddor fahre ermittel ich eben die ftp outdoor. und richte mich dann genau danach.

es geht doch nur darum, die intervalle zielgenau und möglichst gleich zu fahren. was da als ergebnis im display erscheint ist doch egal, es muss nur passen! ich trainiere auf der rolle weil die intervalle sich da perfekt steuern lassen. und ich bin völlig wetterunabhängig. bei uns liegt 'normalerweise' öfters mal schnee. da gehen vo2max intervalle dann nicht wirklich ...

klar tropft man beim indoor test dann wie ein kieslaster, zumindest ich. da nutzen mir auch die 2-5° in meiner schrauberhalle nix. es fehlt an fahrtwind. aber die situation hat man im sommer doch auch (vor allem ich, mit den ganzen protektoren, rucksack, klamotten beim enduro).
somit trainiere ich zielgerichtet - und iwie ist es auch g*il im winter mal sommer race feeling zu haben .
selbst wenn es die leistung beeinträchtigen würde - spielt aus vorgenanntem grund keine wirkliche rolle!

hatte erst gestern wieder das vergnügen. meine ftp konnte ich leider nicht wirklich verbessern (minimal) aber dafür die 5min allout vorne weg um 5%. und genau die brauche ich für meine rennen dringend ...


----------



## __Stefan__ (28. Januar 2016)

onkel_c schrieb:


> hatte erst gestern wieder das vergnügen. meine ftp konnte ich leider nicht wirklich verbessern (minimal) aber dafür die 5min allout vorne weg um 5%. und genau die brauche ich für meine rennen dringend ...



bei mir gestern genauso. Auch FTP Test gemacht, aber keine Verbesserung. Allerdings überraschte mich da auch nicht, da ich das nicht wirklich trainiere. Bei mir allerdings in die andere Richtung. Ich schaue möglichst lang im 85-95% FTP Bereich fahren zu können ... und nicht meine CP20 zu verbessern.


----------



## BENDERR (28. Januar 2016)

wie tragt ihr die daten eigntl in GC ein?
da ist ja ein feld für CP und eins für FTP.. ist CP der wert, den ich über die 20 min gefahren bin oder ist damit der CP60 gemeint (also ~ FTP) ?


----------



## Milan Racer (28. Januar 2016)

onkel_c schrieb:


> hatte erst gestern wieder das vergnügen. meine ftp konnte ich leider nicht wirklich verbessern (minimal) aber dafür die 5min allout vorne weg um 5%. und genau die brauche ich für meine rennen dringend ...



Darf ich fragen wie dein CP5 aussieht? Du fährst ja Enduro, bin da auch ab und zu unterwegs und plane wieder paar Rennen. Meine Stärke ist die 1min, bei ganz kurzen Sprints lasse ich im Verhältnis dazu wieder nach. Enduro ist super spannend weil verschieden Typen aufeinander treffen.


----------



## onkel_c (28. Januar 2016)

haha. dafür steigst du nicht mal aufs rad!
aber noch mal: die werte sind auf der rolle, keine echtwerte --->310W. meine stärke liegt im bereich 1-3sek, ~1550W.
bei den hardcore ausdauer enduro rennen (technische cc rennen würde es eher treffen ;-) lande ich weiter hinten, da eben defizite.
je technischer, desto besser für mich!

wenn ich mich an meinen werten hier messen würde, würde ich nicht mehr radeln. lustig ist aber, dass ich in meiner altersklasse (masters 30+; gibt ja nix anderes bis auf E1 dieses Jahr erstmalig und ehemals ees) entweder podium oder aber meist top 5-10 lande, auch den top besetzen rennen. wenn man bedenkt, dass die meisten dort bis zu 20 jahre jünger sind ...
fahre ich mal altersklasse (50+) dann langt es oft für ganz oben, ...

und wie gesagt, so aussichtslos fahre ich bei cc rennen auch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan Racer (28. Januar 2016)

Da sieht man wie wichtig Fahrtechnik ist.
Wir sind ja Mountainbiker und keine Triathleten 
Fahre bei der E1 mit, auch Masters.
Wäre cool wenn man sich dort sieht


----------



## __Stefan__ (28. Januar 2016)

BENDERR schrieb:


> wie tragt ihr die daten eigntl in GC ein?
> da ist ja ein feld für CP und eins für FTP.. ist CP der wert, den ich über die 20 min gefahren bin oder ist damit der CP60 gemeint (also ~ FTP) ?



CP ist nicht FTP ... aber irgendwie so ähnlich, schwierig 

Und nein, CP ist nicht CP20


----------



## Kottenstroeter (28. Januar 2016)

Kurz mal was zum Thema FTP Schwankungen, oder auch:
Seit 4 Wochen mit Powermeter unterwegs / alter Mann (48 Lenze) auf dem Weg zu 4W/kg: 

03. Januar: 3.57W/kg
28. Januar: 3.74W/kg

Habe aber das Problem, das ich mich beim CP-Test nicht völlig verausgabe. War auch heute mal wieder (gefühlt) zu verhalten unterwegs. So richtig "reinlangen" muss ich echt noch üben. Da bin ich noch etwas zu nachgiebig mit mir.

Ansonsten funzt es super mit dem Powermeter/GC. Sehr motivierend, wenn auch die Gefahr da ist, es am Anfang zu übertreiben.

Grüße vom Kottenstroeter


----------



## onkel_c (28. Januar 2016)

Milan Racer schrieb:


> Wäre cool wenn man sich dort sieht


werden wir. gib dich zu erkennen, oder wir schreiben uns hier. das klappt schon.

du darfst meine werte nicht überbewerten ;-). wie gesagt die sind zu niedrig. ich bin draußen schon SST 3x25 mit ~260W gefahren (erfahrungswerte letze saison +herzfrequenz - auf der rolle ftp bei ca. 245W derzeit!), ergo liegt der 5min wert auch einiges höher, für dich aber völlig uninteressant.
mit 50 wird es aber auch nicht leichter. dann kommen meine max. 8-9h training hinzu, wennn überhaupt.
du wirst mir in reinen tretpassagen sowas von weg fahren ... so wie andere eben auch.


----------



## Milan Racer (28. Januar 2016)

Ich war heute auch nochmal unterwegs.
Damit ihr mal seht wie hart ich für meine FTP Steigerung arbeiten muss


----------



## onkel_c (28. Januar 2016)

ich war hart arbeiten:
5.30 mit dem bike zur arbeit (30min), um 16.30 meine lütte mit bike vom training abholen und heim.
hausaufgaben, abendbrot, ... bett.

ich auch gleich, da morgen wieder 05.30 ...


----------



## BENDERR (28. Januar 2016)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> CP ist nicht FTP ... aber irgendwie so ähnlich, schwierig
> 
> Und nein, CP ist nicht CP20



naja FTP soll ja der IAS entsprechen. also im prinzip CP60.
CP is aber ja als der wert definiert, den man "unendlich" fahren kann, also eigntl irgendwas unterhalb der FTP/IAS.

In der GC FAQ steht jedenfalls, dass man sich entscheiden muss ob man CP oder FTP einträgt, da danach die Werte berechnet werden.. 
Ich hab jedenfalls einfach mal bei CP und FTP das gleiche eingetragen und dann "FTP für Coggan Metriken verwenden" ausgewählt.. so stimmt die Berechnung der Leistungszonen mit denen die ich von Hand zu Fuß berechnet hab überein.

Wenn mir also niemand eine genau Erklärung liefern kann, mach ich das in Zukunft einfach so weiter


----------



## __Stefan__ (28. Januar 2016)

Wikipedia: Lütte - im niederdeutschen Sprachraum ein Kind

Schon wieder was gelernt. Bei mir heißt das "Deàndl" für die Töchter


----------



## __Stefan__ (28. Januar 2016)

BENDERR schrieb:


> naja FTP soll ja der IAS entsprechen. also im prinzip CP60.
> CP is aber ja als der wert definiert, den man "unendlich" fahren kann, also eigntl irgendwas unterhalb der FTP/IAS.
> 
> In der GC FAQ steht jedenfalls, dass man sich entscheiden muss ob man CP oder FTP einträgt, da danach die Werte berechnet werden..
> ...



ich trage nur bei CP ein und nehme die andere Option in der Auswahlbox. Ob das so gedacht ist?


----------



## TTT (28. Januar 2016)

onkel_c schrieb:


> wozu?
> wie ich schon mal schrieb ist mir das doch egal. im winter wenn ich rolle fahre, nutze ich die werte für meine intervalle und sst.
> grundlage kann ich 'vermitteln' so dass das auch outdoor paßt. absolute werte sind mir da doch egal (ich weiß, dass die zu gering sind und ich empfinde meine rolle auch anstrengender als beim outdoor fahren).
> ab frühjahr wenn ich dann nur noch outddor fahre ermittel ich eben die ftp outdoor. und richte mich dann genau danach.
> ...


Natürlich sind irgendwelche Werte auf dem Display egal. Aber für mich ist es wichtig zu verstehen, warum etwas so ist, wie es ist, denn nur dann kann ich auch die richtigen Schlüsse für mich daraus ziehen!

Und die Recherche (die ich inzwischen weiter betrieben habe) hat mich eben darauf gebracht, dass es nicht die geänderte thermische Belastung ist (was für mich nie schlüssig war), sondern die andere muskuläre Belastung! Und dann macht es eben keinen Sinn, an seiner FTP zu arbeiten, wenn abweichend von der angestrebten Belastung andere Muskeln trainiert werden. Denn sonst könnte ich ja vom Prinzip so weit gehen, die FTP zukünftig beim Joggen oder Schwimmen zu trainieren!

Ich werde nächste Woche mal versuche mit meiner Rolle unternehmen, denn da gibt es verschiedene Modi. So, wie ich sie zur Zeit nutze, steht die nach einer Sekunde, wenn ich 250W trete. Dass dabei Phasen in jeder Kurbelumdrehung entstehen, die in freier Laufbahn nur an einer 15%tigen Steigung auftreten ist logisch. Nur käme ich da nie auf die Idee, das mit einer 100ter Trittfrequenz zu absolvieren. Für ein unspezifisches Grundlagentraining mag das egal sein, für eine spezifisches Training der FTP oder VO2max ist das - sagen wir mal suboptimal.

Und dann wird auch plötzlich klar, warum bei den Profis Rollen zum Einsatz kommen, die zwar keine Features bieten, trotzdem teuer sind aber bei denen genau auf diese Details geachtet wurden. Ein Beispiel mag z.B. die Lemond Revolution sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_c (29. Januar 2016)

guten morgen ,
ich möchte dir da nicht reinreden. jedem seine sichtweise und trainingsmethoden.
ich sehe das nicht so eng. und ich störe mich auch nicht daran mal andere muskelgruppen zu trainieren. ich hatte während der 10 tage in denen ich (zugegeben recht umfangreich) jetzt langlauf machen konnte mal wieder einen mmk (max. muskel kater). und ich fühle mich jetzt auf dem bike ziemlich gut. ich finde die belastung auf dem bike momentan sogar recht 'easy' im vgl. zu vor meiner langlauf session. aber das kenne ich schon. meine besten ergebnisse bin ich immer gefahren, wenn der winter genug schnee hatte. langläufer heben ohnhin die besten vo2max werte. wer schon öfters langlaufen war, weiß auch warum .

ich trainiere auch gern mal anders im winter. man sitzt ja von frühjahr bis herbst auf dem bike. abwechslung schadet nie.

aber klar, ich verstehe dass es leute gibt die so effektiv wie möglich, gern auch so nah wie möglich am profibereich, trainieren möchten.
ich möchte in erster linie spass haben. aber dennoch nicht, die investierte (und recht knapp bemessene zeit) unnötig verplempern.
insofern kommt bei mir da wohl ein mix aus spass, effektivität und abwechslung raus. in summe funktioniert das für mich aber; zumindest sind die ergebnisse ok und passen für mich.

people are different - man kann es nicht oft genug sagen.

aber ich bin gespannt was du berichtest. die thermik geschichte glaube auch ich nicht. und wenn, dann habe ich das problem beim enduro im sommer ebenso - mindestens. ich galube aber gern, dass die belastung auf der rolle eine andere ist. muskulär mag das differeieren, aber bei vo2max geht es ja nicht so sehr um muskuläre beanspruchung (die ohnehin nicht mein problem ist). sst fahre ich ausschließlich outdoor.


----------



## TTT (29. Januar 2016)

onkel_c schrieb:


> guten morgen ,
> ich möchte dir da nicht reinreden. jedem seine sichtweise und trainingsmethoden.
> ich sehe das nicht so eng. und ich störe mich auch nicht daran mal andere muskelgruppen zu trainieren. ich hatte während der 10 tage in denen ich (zugegeben recht umfangreich) jetzt langlauf machen konnte mal wieder einen mmk (max. muskel kater). und ich fühle mich jetzt auf dem bike ziemlich gut. ich finde die belastung auf dem bike momentan sogar recht 'easy' im vgl. zu vor meiner langlauf session. aber das kenne ich schon. meine besten ergebnisse bin ich immer gefahren, wenn der winter genug schnee hatte. langläufer heben ohnhin die besten vo2max werte. wer schon öfters langlaufen war, weiß auch warum .
> 
> ...


 
Im Prinzip sehe ich da genauso. Ein guter LL-Winter hatte noch immer eine gute Frühjahrsform zur Folge. Bei uns liegt leider kein Schnee und ich habe mir die bisher 120km diesen Winter mühsam erkämpfen müssen. Andererseits hat Joggen bei mir nicht annähernd den Effekt für die Bike-Fitness...
Spaß ist ein sehr gutes Stichwort. Rollentraining ist für mich alles andere als Spaß. Alles, was daran Spaß macht, ist eine gute Fitness im Frühjahr. Und genau deswegen will ich die Zeit dort maximal effektiv gestalten. Wenn ich dort nicht spezifisch trainiere, geh ich lieber abends mit Stirnlampe bei Schneeregen joggen oder am liebsten noch eine Runde durch die Nacht Langlaufen... Aber wenigstens 1x pro Woche will ich möglichst spezifisch auf dem Rad (Rolle) trainieren.



onkel_c schrieb:


> aber ich bin gespannt was du berichtest. die thermik geschichte glaube auch ich nicht. und wenn, dann habe ich das problem beim enduro im sommer ebenso - mindestens. ich galube aber gern, dass die belastung auf der rolle eine andere ist. muskulär mag das differeieren, aber bei vo2max geht es ja nicht so sehr um muskuläre beanspruchung (die ohnehin nicht mein problem ist). sst fahre ich ausschließlich outdoor.


Erhöhtes Herzschlagvolumen /erhöhte VO2max sind ja nur ein Teil der angestrebten Anpassungen. Muskelkapilarisation ist z.B. so ein Stichwort. Es gibt Untersuchungen, die belegen, dass VO2max Training in anderen Sportarten auch positive Effekte hat, diese aber z.B. beim Schwimmtraining für das Biken nicht nennenswert sind.
Die Qualität von Rollen bzgl. einer realistischen Belastung ist halt extrem unterschiedlich. Wenn man die FTP-Intervalle trotz 10% weniger Leistung und die 8x20/20-Intervalle trotz 20%tiger Leistungsreduktion wie in meinem Fall auf der Rolle nicht durchziehen kann, ist halt die Frage, ob es sich noch um spezifisches Training handelt. Bei 5% Leistungsabfall würde ich mir gar keine Gedanken machen. Es braucht nicht perfekt zu sein, nur ein bischen näher dran...


----------



## onkel_c (29. Januar 2016)

dem kann ich folgen!
ich fahre ausschließlich vo2max intervalle auf der rolle und das passt von der belastung.
ab und an mache ich mal ein kombiniertes lh/rollentraining, aber selten. meine einsatzzeiten auf der rolle sind sehr überschaubar.
laufen mögen weder meine knie noch füße zu recht. das mache ich wirklich nur 'zur not'.
der winter ist halt suboptimal. da macht es nicht immer spaß. aber ich mache mir immer klar, dass dies nötig ist um ab frühjahr eben 'richtig spaß' zu haben. wenn man so lange wie ich leistungssport betreibt, dann geht es zur not auch mal mit der vernunft ;-).


----------



## TTT (29. Januar 2016)

onkel_c schrieb:


> laufen mögen weder meine knie noch füße zu recht. das mache ich wirklich nur 'zur not'.


Ich hab im Herbst meinen Laufstil vom Fersenläufer zum Mittelfußläufer umgestellt. Das hat sich nach anfänglichen muskulären Problemen nicht nur positiv auf meine Laufgeschwindigkeit ausgewirkt, sondern auch zu weniger Kniebelastung und als positiven und nicht erwarteten Nebeneffekt die "Einstiegsprobleme" in die Langlaufsaison deutlich verringert! Möglicherweise wäre das ja auch bei dir ein Ansatz?


----------



## onkel_c (29. Januar 2016)

TTT schrieb:


> Möglicherweise wäre das ja auch bei dir ein Ansatz?


leider nein. ich habe mir am rechten fuß eine hochgradige weber c zugezogen (in summe 17 schrauben!) und am selben fuß 3x eine calcaneus fraktur (ja, alles beim biken). durch die damit verbundenen probleme beim gehen hat sich mein linkes knie leider durch fehlbelastung verschlechtert. es wird langsam wieder besser, aber die letzten 4 jahre (zeitpunkt des letzten crashes) waren diesbzgl. nicht gut! wenn man 3 jahre ziemlich doof läuft dauert es eben im alter ein wenig ...


----------



## __Stefan__ (29. Januar 2016)

so, heute nochmal einen Test gefahren. Ausgeschlafen aber 2 Tage Training in den Beinen. Steigerung. Und das trotz ausschließlich maximal 90% FTP in den letzten Wochen. Und Januar war zwecks Arbeit leider nicht so optimal.


----------



## Kottenstroeter (30. Januar 2016)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> ich hatte dieses Jahr 2 CTL Peaks, so bei etwa CTL 110. Der eine im Juni, der andere im Oktober. Der im Juni war "anstrengend", welcher auch zu einem "Zusammenbruch" im August geführt hat. Im Oktober bedingt durch schönes Wetter und entspannte Arbeitssituation viel L2. Sehr viel. Der Müdigkeitslevel war in keinem Fall vergleichbar mit Juni. Trotzdem ein CTL Peak. Seit dem dümpelt meine CTL bei CTL 90-100. Obwohl ich seit Nov/Dez meine Trainingsbelastung steigere. Die Steigerung wird halt nicht von der postulierten Mathematik aufgefangen. TSS wird über NP berechnet, also einem Mittelwert (auch wenn ^4 gewichtet). Wenn man also Intensität in längere Einheiten packt, so wie ich, dann wird die Belastung "verdünnt".



Ja, da ist was dran.
Habe mich die letzten 4 Wochen viel mit SST/Intervallen usw. abgemüht und muss jetzt echt aufpassen die Regeneration nicht zu vergessen, denn im Moment bin ich platt. Das habe ich auch beim CP-Test die Woche gemerkt, so richtig frisch ist anders, da hätte (gefühlt) mehr kommen können (evtl. müssen?). Also die Restwoche nur noch ein bisschen "rumgerollt". War etwas erstaunt, dass dann bei meinen Bummeltouren die CTL mehr steigt als bei den vorhergehenden Intervallen.

Für mich als PM-Einsteiger ist es trotzdem eine gute Hilfe die Intensität zu steuern. Man muss eben nur berücksichtigen, dass hinter dem CTL-Gedöns nur eine schnöde Mathematik werkelt, mehr nicht.
Für die Motivation/Trainingssteuerung finde ich es sehr gut, werde aber auch weiterhin mein Körpergefühl mit einfließen lassen, das haben mir die letzten 4 Wochen gezeigt. Besser als das Geradel nach Puls/Kilometern usw. wie ich es die letzen Jahre gemacht habe ist es auf jeden Fall, wenn auch sicherlich nicht perfekt.


----------



## onkel_c (30. Januar 2016)

die norwegischen ski langläufer gestalten ihr wochenprogramm um zwei intensive einheiten herum. mehr intensität schadet hat man dort festgestellt. dort wird auch kein gezieltes l3 gemacht, weil man festgestellt hat, dass dies dazu führt, dass man zwar in der mitte besser ist, aber zum ende verliert; man orientiert sich dadurch immer mehr zur mitte.

zum thema 'frisch'. wann willst du denn zum jetzigen zeitpunkt auch 'frisch' sein? hohe umfänge, höhere intensität, höhere häufigkeit, ...
es geht ja eigentlich zum vorbereitungshöhepunkt ...
ich mache die tests nie 'frisch', weil dieser zeitpunkt fast nie da ist, es sei denn man plant ihn defizil. aber das ist bei uns arbeitenden eher scwierig. ergo she ich nur zu, dass ich halbwegs ok bin ...


----------



## Kottenstroeter (30. Januar 2016)

onkel_c schrieb:


> die norwegischen ski langläufer gestalten ihr wochenprogramm um zwei intensive einheiten herum. mehr intensität schadet hat man dort festgestellt. dort wird auch kein gezieltes l3 gemacht, weil man festgestellt hat, dass dies dazu führt, dass man zwar in der mitte besser ist, aber zum ende verliert; man orientiert sich dadurch immer mehr zur mitte.
> 
> zum thema 'frisch'. wann willst du denn zum jetzigen zeitpunkt auch 'frisch' sein? hohe umfänge, höhere intensität, höhere häufigkeit, ...
> es geht ja eigentlich zum vorbereitungshöhepunkt ...
> ich mache die tests nie 'frisch', weil dieser zeitpunkt fast nie da ist, es sei denn man plant ihn defizil. aber das ist bei uns arbeitenden eher scwierig. ergo she ich nur zu, dass ich halbwegs ok bin ...



Regeneriere altersbedingt wohl etwas langsamer, denn trotz der jetzigen Regenerationswoche habe ich die vorigen 3 Wochen Beanspruchung beim CP-Test doch erheblich gemerkt. Die Beine (und der Rest) waren einfach schlapp.

Und ja, ich hab die letzten 2 Wochen ordentlich Stress auf der Arbeit gehabt. Das kann einem schon das Hobby ein klein wenig vermiesen. 

Aber alles nicht so dramatisch. Werde schon noch mein Level finden. War die letzten Wochen evtl. etwas übermotiviert. Bis zum ersten Marathon sind es ja noch knapp 3 Monate. Werde mal ein klein wenig reduzieren, die Dauer/Häufigkeit, nicht die Intensität und am Wochenende doch mal wieder die eine oder andere längere GA1-Einheit einbauen, denn die tut mir nix.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBmarkoT (30. Januar 2016)

Ich möchte mich auch mal wieder einbringen.
Zwischen Rollentrainer Bkool Pro Smart (212w) und Rotor Rex Kurbel (254w) liegen bei mir Welten.
Training schlägt sehr gut an. Watt orientiert trainieren ist wohl gerade am Anfang sehr Leistungssteigernd!
Aktuell 3.8w/kg
Ob und wie sich das weiterentwickelt wird sich zeigen. Da mein Lapi noch defekt ist kann ich über CTL nix sagen. Zuletzt konstant bei 60 bei um die 10 Stunden Training die Woche.


----------



## __Stefan__ (30. Januar 2016)

MTBmarkoT schrieb:


> Ich möchte mich auch mal wieder einbringen.
> Zwischen Rollentrainer Bkool Pro Smart (212w) und Rotor Rex Kurbel (254w) liegen bei mir Welten.
> Training schlägt sehr gut an. Watt orientiert trainieren ist wohl gerade am Anfang sehr Leistungssteigernd!
> Aktuell 3.8w/kg
> Ob und wie sich das weiterentwickelt wird sich zeigen. Da mein Lapi noch defekt ist kann ich über CTL nix sagen. Zuletzt konstant bei 60 bei um die 10 Stunden Training die Woche.


P2M oder Rotor Inline?

Gesendet von meinem MotoG3 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTBmarkoT (30. Januar 2016)

Inline


----------



## __Stefan__ (30. Januar 2016)

dann muss der Unterschied gar nicht so abwegig sein.

Ich kenne jetzt nicht die Qualität der Wattmessung des Bkool, aber

a) es ist zu erwarten, dass ein Unterschied zwischen Messung an der Kurbel und hinten am Laufrad besteht. Vorne mehr, hinten wegen der Verluste dahin weniger. Bei meinem Kickr sehe ich eta 2-5% Unterschied zu meinen P1 Pedalen. Ähnliches wird von Leuten mit Powertap Nabe berichtet.

b) Inline misst nur einseitig. Gerade in Zone 2-3 ist eine Rechts/Links Disbalance sehr häufig (Quelle: A Coggan). Bei mir beträgt sie bis zu 10-15% in Zone 2. Zur FTP hin nimmt sie ab.

a) und b) zusammen könnten die Unterschiede bei Dir vielleicht erklären.

P.S. Trage dich doch hier noch ein: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/umfrage-welchen-powermeter-faehrst-du-am-mtb.786812/


----------



## __Stefan__ (30. Januar 2016)

.. delete ... (Doppelpost)


----------



## TTT (31. Januar 2016)

TTT schrieb:


> Ich werde nächste Woche mal versuche mit meiner Rolle unternehmen, denn da gibt es verschiedene Modi. So, wie ich sie zur Zeit nutze, steht die nach einer Sekunde, wenn ich 250W trete.


So Versuch gemacht! Wenn ich statt konstanter Leistung als Modus eine Steigung vorgeben, läuft die Rolle viel länger nach und siehe da, Wattwerte und Puls sind wie draußen!!! Die Lösung ist manchmal so einfach!
Die Theorie von der thermischen Belastung für die Abweichungen auf der Rolle ist dafür für mich widerlegt und die Wichtigkeit, eine Rolle mit realistischem Fahrgefühl zu haben, scheint sich zu bestätigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan Racer (31. Januar 2016)

TTT schrieb:


> So Versuch gemacht!



cool, danke.
Das heißt wenn die Kurbel schnell zum stehen kommt, man bei jeder halben Kurbelumdrehung das Teil wieder auf Schwung bringen muss und so geringere Wattwerte gemessen werden als man eigentlich einsetzt. Das ganze klingt mir plausibel und bestärkt meinen Eindruck den ich mit ovalen Kettenblättern eben genau im positiven Gegenteil gemacht habe. Ist dann auch die Erklärung warum ein Wattmesser mit ovalen Kettenblättern etwas höhere Wattwerte anzeigt!!!???


----------



## TTT (31. Januar 2016)

Ich kann im Augenblick noch nicht sagen, woher der Effekt rührt. Für mich gibt es 2 Möglichkeiten:
- Der Powermeter mittelt anders und unterschlägt so eine tatsächlich erbrachte höhere Leistung oder
- Es werden andere Muskeln gebraucht, die nicht gut trainiert sind, um die gleiche Leistung zu erbringen und dadurch ist es einfach härter
Vielleicht trifft auch beides zu? Ich werde versuchen, auch das noch herauszufinden.


----------



## Peter88 (1. Februar 2016)

Milan Racer schrieb:


> ...
> Ist dann auch die Erklärung warum ein Wattmesser mit ovalen Kettenblättern etwas höhere Wattwerte anzeigt!!!???



Stages PM zeigen höhere Wattwerte an. Es ist aber meines wissen nach nicht belegt das es bei allen anderen PM auch so ist.

Bei Stages liegt es daran(so habe ich es verstanden) das die Winkelgeschwindigkeit über eine komplette Kurbelumdrehung gemittelt wird und damit die aktuelle Leistung berechnet wird. Die Winkelgeschwindigkeit ist aber bei unrunden Kb. nicht konstant. Deshalb wird die Leistung nicht richtig berechnet.
Umso öfter die Winkelgeschwindigkeit aktualisiert wird umso besser sollte theoretisch ein PM (der die Tf. zur Berechnung der Leistung nutz!) mit unrunden Kb. harmonieren.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## JensL (4. Februar 2016)

So langsam wird's. Gestern zweiten FTP Test auf der Rolle gemacht und da kam ich den Werten draußen doch schon etwas näher. 

06.01. Rolle 356W (5min) - 291W (20min)
20.01. Berg 340W (20min)
03.02. Rolle 375W (5min) - 313W (20min)


----------



## Levty2001 (4. Februar 2016)

@JensL  warst du am Schluß der 20min am Anschlag? Der Puls ging bis 173 laut Strava, ist das dein MaxPuls?


----------



## oflech (4. Februar 2016)

TTT schrieb:


> So Versuch gemacht! Wenn ich statt konstanter Leistung als Modus eine Steigung vorgeben, läuft die Rolle viel länger nach und siehe da, Wattwerte und Puls sind wie draußen!!! Die Lösung ist manchmal so einfach!
> Die Theorie von der thermischen Belastung für die Abweichungen auf der Rolle ist dafür für mich widerlegt und die Wichtigkeit, eine Rolle mit realistischem Fahrgefühl zu haben, scheint sich zu bestätigen.


Die gleiche Erfahrung habe ich nun auch gemacht. Habe ja auch Probleme meine Leistungswerte von draußen auf der Rolle zu bringen. Letztes Mal habe ich dann den Widerstand sehr gering eingestellt und die höheren Wattwerte nur durch eine höhere Drehzahl (durch die Übersetzung) erbracht. 
Dadurch ergeben sich zwar völlig unrealistische Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeiten, aber ich komme näher an die Werte von draußen dran.
Was auch noch etwas gebracht hat ist, das ich das Fenster weit geöffnet habe. Anscheinend bekommt ich im geschlossenem Raum zuwenig Sauerstoff.


----------



## Levty2001 (4. Februar 2016)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Den ersten 20min Test verhaut man immer. Man geht es zu schnell an und kackt dann hinten zu ab.


Ist mir gestern wohl auch passiert.
Allerdings in die andere Richtung: Ich bin zu verhalten rangegangen und hatte mich zum Schluss noch recht problemlos steigern können. Demnächst werde ich den Test nochmal fahren, dann wohl auch mit Pulsmessung.


----------



## Ronne1983 (4. Februar 2016)

Vielleicht nochmal zur Ergänzung weil weiter oben nach dem Unterschied zwischen CP60 und FTP gefragt wurde.
CP60 ist die Leistung die über 60 min konstant gehalten werden kann.
FTP dagegen ist die CP60 + W´(anerobe Leistungsfähigkeit in kJ)/3600 s.
Alsi ist die FTP immer paar Watt höher als CP60.


----------



## MTBmarkoT (4. Februar 2016)

Ronne1983 schrieb:


> Vielleicht nochmal zur Ergänzung weil weiter oben nach dem Unterschied zwischen CP60 und FTP gefragt wurde.
> CP60 ist die Leistung die über 60 min konstant gehalten werden kann.
> FTP dagegen ist die CP60 + W´(anerobe Leistungsfähigkeit in kJ)/3600 s.
> Alsi ist die FTP immer paar Watt höher als CP60.


Ist es nicht genau umgekehrt?!


----------



## Ronne1983 (4. Februar 2016)

NEIN!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (4. Februar 2016)

oflech schrieb:


> Was auch noch etwas gebracht hat ist, das ich das Fenster weit geöffnet habe. Anscheinend bekommt ich im geschlossenem Raum zuwenig Sauerstoff.



Das ist aber sowieso ein muß. Ich kühle den Raum vorher runter indem ich 10 Minuten vorher das Fenster öffne (geht natürlich nur im Winter).


----------



## MTBmarkoT (4. Februar 2016)

Ronne1983 schrieb:


> NEIN!



Na dann Dankeschön.


----------



## BENDERR (4. Februar 2016)

Ronne1983 schrieb:


> Vielleicht nochmal zur Ergänzung weil weiter oben nach dem Unterschied zwischen CP60 und FTP gefragt wurde.
> CP60 ist die Leistung die über 60 min konstant gehalten werden kann.
> FTP dagegen ist die CP60 + W´(anerobe Leistungsfähigkeit in kJ)/3600 s.
> Alsi ist die FTP immer paar Watt höher als CP60.


Danke schön.
Hast du dazu vl auch Literatur?

Dann müssten ja eigntl die Trainingsbereiche, die man von der CP ableitet prozentual auch anders sein als die von Coggan/Allen, die ja von der FTP ausgehen.


----------



## mete (4. Februar 2016)

.


----------



## Ronne1983 (4. Februar 2016)

Die Unterschiede sind wie mete schon geschrieben hat sehr überschaubar. Es gibt zwar auch einige Laktatjunkies mit einem W>30000 aber selbst da liegen die Werte bei max. 10W...also spielt es bzgl der Trainingsbereich eine geringe Rolle.
Nichtsdesto trotz...so exakt wie wir trainieren sollte man auch so exakt sein, die Trainingsbereiche über die CP60 zu bestimmen oder anders gesagt die CP60 in GC einzutragen.
Dazu müsste man aber erstmal seine CP60 und W exakt bestimmen, was hier wohl kaum einer macht sondern die nur überschlägig über die CP20 ermittelt.


----------



## BENDERR (4. Februar 2016)

Oh, ja. Mit ein bisschen nachdenken hätte ich da wohl auch von selbst draufkommen können..

Aber nochmal: hast du Literatur zur Hand wo CP und FTP korrekt definiert sind?

Gesendet von meinem U9200 mit Tapatalk


----------



## TTT (4. Februar 2016)

Hab jetzt keine Literatur zur Hand aber ich meine:
FTP = CP60 = CP + W`/3600s

Das müßte, glaub ich, so stimmen:
http://www.rennrad-news.de/forum/th...ch-tss-ctl-atl-etc.129181/page-2#post-3456664


----------



## TTT (4. Februar 2016)

Ronne1983 schrieb:


> Die Unterschiede sind wie mete schon geschrieben hat sehr überschaubar. Es gibt zwar auch einige Laktatjunkies mit einem W>30000 aber selbst da liegen die Werte bei max. 10W...also spielt es bzgl der Trainingsbereich eine geringe Rolle.
> Nichtsdesto trotz...so exakt wie wir trainieren sollte man auch so exakt sein, die Trainingsbereiche über die CP60 zu bestimmen oder anders gesagt die CP60 in GC einzutragen.
> Dazu müsste man aber erstmal seine CP60 und W exakt bestimmen, was hier wohl kaum einer macht sondern die nur überschlägig über die CP20 ermittelt.


Ein Problem ist, das Viele die Zusammenhänge nicht verstehen und dann unterschiedliche Dinge miteinander vermischen. Wenn man z.B. die FTP aus dem 20min Test (mit Protokollgemäßer vorgeschalteter 5min Ausbelastung) ermittelt und diesen Wert dann als CP20 begreift, kann die CP-Ermittelung oder die berechnete W' nicht stimmen...

Für mich war die Ermittlung dieser Werte übrigens ein Augenöffner. Ich hab noch nie gut sprinten können, hab es auch nie trainiert und hab trotzdem eine W' von 24kJ. Ich hab also untrainiert schon eine gute anaerobe Kapazität, nur nicht die Muskeln dazu. Meine Fortschritte auf diesem Gebiet mit etwas Training sind enorm aber jetzt leicht erklärbar.


----------



## Ronne1983 (4. Februar 2016)

TTT schrieb:


> Hab jetzt keine Literatur zur Hand aber ich meine:
> FTP = CP60 = CP + W`/3600s
> 
> Das müßte, glaub ich, so stimmen:
> http://www.rennrad-news.de/forum/th...ch-tss-ctl-atl-etc.129181/page-2#post-3456664



So ist es ganz exakt. Meine geschriebene CP60 ist natürlich die CP. 



TTT schrieb:


> Für mich war die Ermittlung dieser Werte übrigens ein Augenöffner. Ich hab noch nie gut sprinten können, hab es auch nie trainiert und hab trotzdem eine W' von 24kJ. Ich hab also untrainiert schon eine gute anaerobe Kapazität, nur nicht die Muskeln dazu. Meine Fortschritte auf diesem Gebiet mit etwas Training sind enorm aber jetzt leicht erklärbar.



Bei mir ist leider das Gegenteil der Fall. Wo ich noch nicht im Besitz eines PM´s war habe ich mich immer gewundert warum Leute bei kurzen Strava-Segmenten schneller sind, die ich bei 2h-Marathons klar hinter mir lassen. Seitdem ich den PM habe und mein W relativ exakt bestimmen konnte, kenne ich den Grund. Meine W liegt leider nur bei 14000


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BENDERR (4. Februar 2016)

TTT schrieb:


> Ein Problem ist, das Viele die Zusammenhänge nicht verstehen und dann unterschiedliche Dinge miteinander vermischen. Wenn man z.B. die FTP aus dem 20min Test (mit Protokollgemäßer vorgeschalteter 5min Ausbelastung) ermittelt und diesen Wert dann als CP20 begreift, kann die CP-Ermittelung oder die berechnete W' nicht stimmen...
> 
> Für mich war die Ermittlung dieser Werte übrigens ein Augenöffner. Ich hab noch nie gut sprinten können, hab es auch nie trainiert und hab trotzdem eine W' von 24kJ. Ich hab also untrainiert schon eine gute anaerobe Kapazität, nur nicht die Muskeln dazu. Meine Fortschritte auf diesem Gebiet mit etwas Training sind enorm aber jetzt leicht erklärbar.



Nur dass ich das richtig verstehe: die Leistung, die man im 20 min Test bringt ist doch CP20.
Abzüglich 5% errechnet man aus dem Wert die FTP?

Wenn ich in GC meine Werte aus dem Test nach Coggan/Allen (5 min und 20 min) eingebe komme ich auf x W + 27 kJ W'.
Was in Summe dann bis auf 1,5 W der FTP entspricht, wenn ich die FTP als 95% des 20 min Tests ausrechne. Scheint also zu passen!?


----------



## Ronne1983 (4. Februar 2016)

BENDERR schrieb:


> Nur dass ich das richtig verstehe: die Leistung, die man im 20 min Test bringt ist doch CP20.
> Abzüglich 5% errechnet man aus dem Wert die FTP?
> 
> Wenn ich in GC meine Werte aus dem Test nach Coggan/Allen (5 min und 20 min) eingebe komme ich auf x W + 27 kJ W'.
> Was in Summe dann bis auf 1,5 W der FTP entspricht, wenn ich die FTP als 95% des 20 min Tests ausrechne. Scheint also zu passen!?



95% vom CP20 entspricht überschlägig der FTP. Wobei dieses nur eine Schätzung ist.
Viele Fahrer können nicht 95% der der CP20 über eine Stunde bringen. Dazu muss man schon sehr leidensfähig sein.
Daher fahre ich auch CP60 Tests. Da hat man dann absolute Gewissheit und kann mit diesem Ergebnis dann mittels einem 5 min allout sehr exakt sein W bestimmen.
Das W aus GC ist ja auch nur eine Schätzung.


----------



## Kottenstroeter (4. Februar 2016)

Ronne1983 schrieb:


> Seitdem ich den PM habe und mein W relativ exakt bestimmen konnte, kenne ich den Grund. Meine W liegt leider nur bei 14000



Und ich hab leider immer noch keine Ahnung, was mir das W' in GC sagen will......??


----------



## Themar7 (4. Februar 2016)

Grob gesagt die W´ oder Wbal ist die Energie die dir anaerob zur Verfügung steht. Also wenn du über der FTP fährst geht die W Kurve runter.
Kann man sich im GC einblenden in Trainingseinheit Einstellungen Daten und W Bilanz Haken setzen.

Leider kann ich bei meinem Radcomputer den aktuellen W Stand nicht einstellen und das draußen nicht nutzen. Ich sehe es also immer erst hinterher beim Daten auswerten am PC. Ist dann die W bis fast auf 0KJ beim Intervall gefallen war es ein Allout über x Min/sek. Habe ich negative W muss diese neu eingestellt werden bzw liegt höher.

Mal von mir ein Bsp:


----------



## Milan Racer (4. Februar 2016)

Sorry aber es ist mir völlig wuppe ob die FTP der CP60 entspricht oder nicht.
Für mich ist FTP das was man 1h max im Schnitt fahren kann. Sehe da keinen Unterschied zu CP60.
Was soll einem dieser Unterschied bringen?


----------



## TTT (4. Februar 2016)

Ronne1983 schrieb:


> 95% vom CP20 entspricht überschlägig der FTP.


Nein, zumindest nicht, wenn man nach den "Erfindern" dieser Tests geht (und nur dann entsprechen sie in der Regel auch der Realität):
95% werden nicht von der CP20 genommen, sondern von einer Ausbelastung über 20min, die einem bestimmten Protokoll folgt. Nach diesem Protokoll wird zunächst ein All-Out über 5min gefahren (was dann die CP5 ist) und erst danach mit dieser Belastung in den Knochen der Test über 20min. Dadurch fährt man natürlich nicht mehr so gut, wie wenn man frisch in einen 20min Test gehen würde (der dann die CP20 darstellen würde)!
Wenn man sich mit den Werten der besten Profis beschäftigt (sofern sie bekannt sind) wird eigentlich klar, dass so gut wie keiner 95% von der CP20 über eine Stunde bringen kann, nicht einmal die besten Langdistanztriathleten!
Warum nimmt man dann nicht einfach den CP20 und zieht davon mehr ab? Ganz einfach, weil diese Abzugswert abhängig von z.B. der W' aber auch anderen Faktoren zwischen verschiedenen Athleten sehr unterschiedlich ist. Mit der Vorbelastung verringert man diese Unterschiede auf ein sehr geringes Maß und ich habe noch von keinem gelesen, dass der Wert bei ihm überhaupt nicht passt!

Das meinte ich im Übrigen mit Zusammenhänge nicht verstehen und unterschiedliche Dinge vermischen. Da kann dann einfach nichts sinnvolles rauskommen. Den Missverständnissen kommt man dann nur auf den Grund, wenn man selber mal nachrechnet und das ganze auf Plausibilität prüft. Und da jeder mal an einem anderen Punkt hängt, finde ich den Austausch hier super!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TTT (4. Februar 2016)

Milan Racer schrieb:


> Sorry aber es ist mir völlig wuppe ob die FTP der CP60 entspricht oder nicht.
> Für mich ist FTP das was man 1h max im Schnitt fahren kann. Sehe da keinen Unterschied zu CP60.
> Was soll einem dieser Unterschied bringen?


Es besteht kein Unterschied, wie du in meinem obigen Post nachlesen kannst!
Die CP ohne Zusatz ist jedoch ein theoretischer Wert ohne die W', ein Wert, dem sich die Kurve nach Monod Scherrer im unendlichen annähert, was aber nichts bringt, da das Modell spätestens ab einer Stunde eh nicht mehr zutrifft.


----------



## onkel_c (5. Februar 2016)

TTT schrieb:


> Warum nimmt man dann nicht einfach den CP20 und zieht davon mehr ab? Ganz einfach, weil diese Abzugswert abhängig von z.B. der W' aber auch anderen Faktoren zwischen verschiedenen Athleten sehr unterschiedlich ist. Mit der Vorbelastung verringert man diese Unterschiede auf ein sehr geringes Maß und ich habe noch von keinem gelesen, dass der Wert bei ihm überhaupt nicht passt!



wer nach dieser methode verfährt: http://heiko.ploinger.de/monod/Monod.html liegt zumindest sehr zuverlässig auf der 'guten' seite (wert eher niedriger).
bei vo2 max und sst gehe ich dann immer an die obere grenze. sollte der wert wirklich etwas zu gering sein passt es dann auch dann noch immer. ich verfahre gut damit!


----------



## Kottenstroeter (5. Februar 2016)

TTT schrieb:


> Das meinte ich im Übrigen mit Zusammenhänge nicht verstehen und unterschiedliche Dinge vermischen. Da kann dann einfach nichts sinnvolles rauskommen. Den Missverständnissen kommt man dann nur auf den Grund, wenn man selber mal nachrechnet und das ganze auf Plausibilität prüft. Und da jeder mal an einem anderen Punkt hängt, finde ich den Austausch hier super!



Dem kann ich zustimmen! Total interessant und informativ dieser Thread! 
Habe hier als "PM-Frischling" schon eine Menge gelernt und mitgenommen/umgesetzt. Danke!

Habe für mich aber entschieden, aus dem Ganzen keine Religion zu machen. Ob nun 3 Watt mehr oder weniger, so genau könnte ich die Belastung nur auf der Rolle steuern, und ob die letztendlich stimmt?  Das Naturerlebnis auf dem Bike ist für mich wichtiger, die Motivation dort einfach höher! Könnte auch wie mein Bekannter auf der Rolle Strich genau die Trainingspläne aus dem Tour-Forum von Wasi nachfahren, mache ich aber nicht, denn trotzdem sind wir beide bisher auf demselben Level unterwegs. Könnte sich dieses Jahr aber ändern…..


----------



## Milan Racer (5. Februar 2016)

onkel_c schrieb:


> wer nach dieser methode verfährt: http://heiko.ploinger.de/monod/Monod.html liegt zumindest sehr zuverlässig auf der 'guten' seite (wert eher niedriger).



naja wenn ich da meine Werte eingebe bekomme ich eine "Function Threshold" von 390Watt. Das ist eher etwas zu viel.


----------



## onkel_c (5. Februar 2016)

Milan Racer schrieb:


> naja wenn ich da meine Werte eingebe bekomme ich eine "Function Threshhold" von 390Watt. Das ist eher etwas zu viel.



interessant ... bei mir haut das hin. beim ftp test mit vorgelagertem 5' allout ist mein wert höher - da sind wir wieder bei: ... are different!


----------



## TTT (5. Februar 2016)

Kottenstroeter schrieb:


> Habe für mich aber entschieden, aus dem Ganzen keine Religion zu machen. Ob nun 3 Watt mehr oder weniger, so genau könnte ich die Belastung nur auf der Rolle steuern, und ob die letztendlich stimmt?  Das Naturerlebnis auf dem Bike ist für mich wichtiger, die Motivation dort einfach höher! Könnte auch wie mein Bekannter auf der Rolle Strich genau die Trainingspläne aus dem Tour-Forum von Wasi nachfahren, mache ich aber nicht, denn trotzdem sind wir beide bisher auf demselben Level unterwegs. Könnte sich dieses Jahr aber ändern…..


Kein Trainingsplan, der nicht täglich auf dich abgeglichen wird, kann äußeren Umständen wie Erkältungen, Stress in der Arbeit oder Familie, Schlafmangel, etc. berücksichtigen. Wer stur nach Plan trainiert und nicht gelernt hat auf seinen Körper zu hören und äußere Umstände zu berücksichtigen, trainiert - drücken wir es mal vorsichtig aus - suboptimal!


----------



## Ronne1983 (5. Februar 2016)

Themar7 schrieb:


> Grob gesagt die W´ oder Wbal ist die Energie die dir anaerob zur Verfügung steht. Also wenn du über der FTP fährst geht die W Kurve runter.
> Kann man sich im GC einblenden in Trainingseinheit Einstellungen Daten und W Bilanz Haken setzen.



Nach meinem Verständnis ist das nicht korrekt. Die Wbal geht runter wenn du über der CP fährst. CP ist die kritische Leistung, die der Athlet gerade noch erbringen kann, ohne eine Sauerstoffschuld einzugehen. In der FTP ist W (anerobe Leistungsfähigkeit) schon enthalten.


TTT schrieb:


> Die CP ohne Zusatz ist jedoch ein theoretischer Wert ohne die W', ein Wert, dem sich die Kurve nach Monod Scherrer im unendlichen annähert, was aber nichts bringt, da das Modell spätestens ab einer Stunde eh nicht mehr zutrifft.




Dieser Aussage kann ich nicht zustimmen. Gerade das ist das Ziel eines jeden Ausdauerathleten genau diese Leistung über eine Längere Dauer halten zu können. Es gibt sehr wohl Athleten die diese Leistung auch über 3-4h halten können. Und m.M. nach entscheidet genau das auf Weltklasseniveau über Sieg und Niederlage.


----------



## BENDERR (5. Februar 2016)

Per Definition wäre es dann aber doch keine Leistung im MaxLass/an der FTP mehr!?
Klar, gibt es Athleten, die auch 70 min die Leistung ihrer FTP bringen können, aber 3 - 4 h kommen mir unrealistisch vor.


----------



## oflech (5. Februar 2016)

Wenn man das hier alles so liest, fühlt man sich eher wie bei einer Vorlesung im Mathematikstudium 
Nur was bringt mir das alles für's Training. Wenn ich einen 20min Test mache, an dem Tag aber trotz Ruhetage keine guten Beine habe, nach welchen Bereichen ordne ich dann meine Bereiche?
Ich schaffe es zudem kaum einen 20min Test zu fahren, weil immer irgendetwas anderes dazwischen kommt. Z.b. Trainingsrennen etc.
Und einen wirklichen Stundetest, denn ich auch für die Bestimmung der Werte am erlichsten halte, kann man doch erst recht kaum fahren.
Und wofür brauche ich überhaupt so genaue Werte meiner Schwellenleistung? Im Wettkampf achte ich kaum auf den Leistungsmesser (fahre maximal bis Mittelstrecke), dann eher für die Grundlage. Aber da achte ich auf mein Körpergefühl, auf die Leistung und Herzfrequenz. In dieser Reihenfolge. Muß da nicht auf's Watt genau in dem Bereich bleiben.
Bleiben noch die Intervalle. Aber die kann man wunderbar nach der 5% Regel von Cougar/Allen steuern:
Den Wert des dritten Intervalls abzüglich 5% ergibt die Abruchleistung bis zum Ende der Intervalle. Also wenn ich die Leistung nicht mehr erreiche höre ich auf. Klappt bei mir wunderbar!
Schwierig es es natürlich die Intensität der ersten Intervalle zu steuern. Da kommt dann wieder das Körpergefühl ins Spiel, die ersten Intervalle zwar hart, aber machbar. Erst zum Ende dann immer härter. Und eher zu vorsichtig angehen als zu heftig.


----------



## Ronne1983 (5. Februar 2016)

oflech schrieb:


> Wenn man das hier alles so liest, fühlt man sich eher wie bei einer Vorlesung im Mathematikstudium



Mathematik nun nicht unbedingt, aber Wissenschaft definitiv. Ob man das nun alles wissen muss bzw. sich so genau damit beschäfftigt/ auseinandersetzt, bleibt natürlich jedem selbst überlassen. 



oflech schrieb:


> ch schaffe es zudem kaum einen 20min Test zu fahren, weil immer irgendetwas anderes dazwischen kommt. Z.b. Trainingsrennen etc.
> Und einen wirklichen Stundetest, denn ich auch für die Bestimmung der Werte am erlichsten halte, kann man doch erst recht kaum fahren.



In einem Trainingsrennen fährt man eigentlich irgendwie immer einen Test, bzw. kann man anhand einer Renndatei sehr genau seine FTP abschätzen.
Und ein Stundentest ist doch auf der Rolle problemlos möglich, sofern man das wirklich will .
Alternativ im Frühjahr in die Alpen, da gibts genügend Anstiege wo man sich eine Stunde quälen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oflech (5. Februar 2016)

Genau, im letzten Trainingsrennen bin ich eine Stunde Vollgas gefahren und habe dann rausgenommen. Der Durchschnittswert und vor allen die NP kommt schon ziemlich an meine (durch 20min Test) ermittelte Leistung dran. Und die Rennen machen wesentlich mehr Spass als die Tests


----------



## TTT (5. Februar 2016)

BENDERR schrieb:


> Klar, gibt es Athleten, die auch 70 min die Leistung ihrer FTP bringen können, aber 3 - 4 h kommen mir unrealistisch vor.


Nicht einmal 61min! Sonst ist es nicht die FTP!


----------



## TTT (5. Februar 2016)

Ronne1983 schrieb:


> Dieser Aussage kann ich nicht zustimmen. Gerade das ist das Ziel eines jeden Ausdauerathleten genau diese Leistung über eine Längere Dauer halten zu können. Es gibt sehr wohl Athleten die diese Leistung auch über 3-4h halten können. Und m.M. nach entscheidet genau das auf Weltklasseniveau über Sieg und Niederlage.


Es gibt keinen! Athleten, der das kann! Es ist allgemein anerkannt, dass das Modell von Monod und Scherrer erst ab 2-3 Minunten Gültigkeit hat, weil vorher die W' gar nicht komplett abgerufen werden kann und bei 40-60min seine Gültigkeit verliert, weil dann andere Ermüdungseffekte hinzukommen.
Ich zitiere mal von www.cyclingpowerlab.com (mehr Literatur steht mir hier auf die Schnelle nicht zur Verfügung)


> *Fatigue Index (%/Tx2)*
> The Critical Power model suggests that if we strip the power a rider can produce from anaerobic sources then we arrive at one number – critical power – that he ought to be able to maintain aerobically, and indefinitely. Of course this isn’t realistic – ride beyond an hour or two and everyone will fatigue, even though their aerobic engine isn’t actually getting smaller. So what’s going on? Lots of complex processes and factors contribute to fatigue but rather than try to model all of these factors we like the concept of the “Fatigue Curve” – a model which simply fits a curve to the tendency for a rider’s power output to decay with time, though at an ever reducing rate. The underlying mathematical function gives us a very useful summary number – by what percentage does a riders power output reduce when ride time doubles – and we call this %/Tx2.


 
Ein Wert von 5% ist ein fantastischer Wert, der nur von ein paar Ultradistanz-Leuten erreicht wird. Ein normaler Marathonfahrer ist mit Werten von 7-8% schon gut dabei. Hobbysportler liegen dann eher um 10%...
GC berücksichtigt diese Erkenntnisse, wie man leicht sehen kann, wenn man bei der CP-Kurve die verbesserten Verfahren zur Anwendung bringt.


----------



## Ronne1983 (5. Februar 2016)

Ok mit dem Wert 5% der CP Leistungsverlust je weiterer Rennstunde kann ich leben.
Vielleicht hab ich mich auch falsch ausgedrückt...ich meinte das ein möglichst minimaler Leistungsverlust über mehrere Rennstunden das Ziel der Weltklassefahrer ist. Ich denke es gibt sicher mehrere 100 Fahrer im Marathonbereich mit einer CP60 von 5,5 W/kg. Allerdings wohl einige wenige können den Leistungsverlust von 5% jeweiterer Rennstunde halten bis zu einer Renndauer von 4-6 Stunden. Daher gewinnen immer die selben die Rennen


----------



## Ronne1983 (5. Februar 2016)

Wäre interessant zu wissen ob man sowas trainieren kann oder das reine Veranlagung ist und das Talent nur einigen wenigen vorenthalten bleibt?!


----------



## TTT (5. Februar 2016)

Die 5% gelten nicht pro Stunde sondern pro Verdoppelung der zeit. Aber das nur nebenbei.
Natürlich kann man das trainieren aber ebenso natürlich werden nur wenige, besonders genetisch bevorzugte mit extrem viel Trainingsaufwand und den besten Trainingsmethoden den Wert von 5% tatsächlich erreichen...


----------



## MTBmarkoT (5. Februar 2016)

Mal wieder bissl was anderes, ich kann nun nachvollziehen warum man einen ziemlichen Leistungssprung am Anfang des Watttrainings hat.
Gezielt Bereiche trainieren und das auch vernünftig auswerten bedeutet ja. wenn da steht 30´ L3 dann machst du das auch 30 Minuten mit ungefähr dem selben Druck (also Zielbereich).

Nach Puls fällt es doch nicht auf wenn du mal Druck vom Pedal nimmst. Im Prinzip ist man sehr viel disziplinierter bzw sollte man das sein!

Was mir noch auffällt. Ich hätte gerne ein Head Up Display in der Brille damit man nicht ständig den Blick vom Weg nimmt. Da hatte ich schon ein paar seltsame Situationen im Verkehr.

auf geht´s WOCHENENDE


----------



## mete (5. Februar 2016)

.


----------



## lyse (5. Februar 2016)

MTBmarkoT schrieb:


> Was mir noch auffällt. Ich hätte gerne ein Head Up Display in der Brille damit man nicht ständig den Blick vom Weg nimmt. Da hatte ich schon ein paar seltsame Situationen im Verkehr.
> 
> auf geht´s WOCHENENDE



Mit der Zeit bekommt man ein Gefühl für die Watt und muss nicht mehr ständig drauf schauen. An sehr guten oder schlechten Tagen merkt man, dass Gefühl und Leistung nicht passen... Kannst ja zum Training mal ein Intervall ohne Wattanzeige fahren ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Themar7 (5. Februar 2016)

MTBmarkoT schrieb:


> Ich hätte gerne ein Head Up Display in der Brille damit man nicht ständig den Blick vom Weg nimmt.



Gibts hier:
http://futurezone.at/produkte/varia-vision-garmin-bringt-heads-up-display-fuer-radfahrer/173.853.582


----------



## MTBmarkoT (6. Februar 2016)

Technologie ist schon was feines


----------



## ck-master (6. Februar 2016)

Hallo zusammen

Melde mich auch mal wieder mit einem FTP Test......
Bin seit drei Tagen ein bischen erkältet, habe mich aber heute morgen gut gefühlt.
War soweit zufrieden ..... Beim 5min Allout waren es 5 Watt mehr (CP5 liegt jetzt bei 6.15W/kg)
Ftp ist identisch zum letzten mal geblieben, allerdings 4kg weniger auf den Rippen.
Hier liege ich jetzt bei 4,8Wkg.

Also 5W/kg wird noch ne menge arbeit , sollte aber machbar sein


----------



## onkel_c (6. Februar 2016)

mete schrieb:


> Es sind konstant 10% Unterschied gelieben. Ergo, eine vorliegende Leistungsveränderung nehme ich von draußen mit auf die Rolle und umgekehrt. Oder anders: das, was ich auf der Rolle besser werde, kann ich auch draußen draufpacken.



dass ist bei mir ziemlich exakt auch genau so!


----------



## MrFaker (7. Februar 2016)

ck-master schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> Melde mich auch mal wieder mit einem FTP Test......
> Bin seit drei Tagen ein bischen erkältet, habe mich aber heute morgen gut gefühlt.
> ...



Wenn du zufällig Stages fährst, würde es mich nicht wundern.
Ich kenne auch einige, die mit Stages 5Watt/kg können, aber die Realität sieht dann eben anders aus 
Sky mag wohl auch nur noch beidseitig


----------



## Milan Racer (7. Februar 2016)

Als Stages Fahrer muss man hier ja ganz schön hart sein bei dem ganzen Gegenwind 
Aber zum Glück ist ein Wattmesser ja in erster Linie Trainingsgerät. Im Rennen zählt es, da haste recht.
Ich schaue immer mal wieder bei Strava rein. Um mir die KOMs bergauf zu holen muss ich zwar auch mehr Watt treten, jedoch liegt es daran das ich nicht so ein Hungerhaken bin und zumeist mit dem MTB auf Jagd gehe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrFaker (7. Februar 2016)

Oh Gott, dann geh mal schön in strava auf KOM Jagd, muss ja sehr wichtig sein.


----------



## GUSTAV91 (7. Februar 2016)

Mr. Faker
Lass das Gestänkere in diesem Thread bitte sein!
Du bist aus genau diesem Grund in ziemlich jedem deutschen Radforum äußerst unbeliebt - also bring dich entweder fachlich vernünftig ein oder bleib hier bitte fern!!!


----------



## MTBmarkoT (7. Februar 2016)

ihr lasst Euch auch immer alle ärgern!!


----------



## TTT (7. Februar 2016)

Don´t feed the trolls!


----------



## ck-master (8. Februar 2016)

Im Endeffekt ist es natürlich Wurscht ob es 5W/Kg oder 4,5W/Kg sind.
Wie Milan schon schrieb : "Im Rennen zählt es"

Über die KOM Jagd auf Strava kann man denken wie man will,
aber ich kann den Motivationschub auf KOM Jagd nicht leugnen


----------



## Ronne1983 (8. Februar 2016)

So das we fleißig gewesen und knapp 500 TSS gesammelt! 
Ende dieser Woche steht der erste CP60-Test an. Der bringt Gewissheit was die Differenz zwischen CP20-Tests und CP60-Tests betrifft...


----------



## MrFaker (8. Februar 2016)

ck-master schrieb:


> Im Endeffekt ist es natürlich Wurscht ob es 5W/Kg oder 4,5W/Kg sind.
> Wie Milan schon schrieb : "Im Rennen zählt es"
> 
> Über die KOM Jagd auf Strava kann man denken wie man will,
> aber ich kann den Motivationschub auf KOM Jagd nicht leugnen



Zeigt mal eure ach so tollen KOM-Jagd, wenn euch das so wichtig erscheint, dann kann man sich besser ein Bild machen.
Meine Meinung, es zählt nur, was in rad-net steht.
Bei Stages muss ich immer schmunzeln, wenn die Leute über 400Watt treten wollen und dann ab 7-8% mit lächerlichen 1200hm/h + fahren, auch wenn sie keine Leichtgewichte sind


----------



## ck-master (8. Februar 2016)

chrisRM6 schrieb:


> Zeigt mal eure ach so tollen KOM-Jagd, wenn euch das so wichtig erscheint, dann kann man sich besser ein Bild machen.
> Meine Meinung, es zählt nur, was in rad-net steht.



Oh wei.......was bei Rad-net steht 

Da werde ich 2015 in den Top 10 (masters) geführt und da sind hinter mir so viele die deutlich stärker sind als ich.


----------



## Milan Racer (8. Februar 2016)

ich habe Strava nur erwähnt weil man da eben vermeintlich falsche Wattwerte vom Powermeter mit der "Realität" vergleichen kann.

können wir damit wieder zum Thema kommen. Würde mich freuen


----------



## MrFaker (8. Februar 2016)

ck-master schrieb:


> Oh wei.......was bei Rad-net steht
> 
> Da werde ich 2015 in den Top 10 (masters) geführt und da sind hinter mir so viele die deutlich stärker sind als ich.




Ich weiß im TF-Forum gibt es auch einen 54 Jährigen A-Fahrer, der uns allen angeblich um die Ohren fährt, nur kennt Ihn keiner und er wurde noch nie gesehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan Racer (8. Februar 2016)

Ich bin im März dann mal in südlicheren Gefilden.
Denke danach wird meine FTP ihren Höchststand erreicht haben.
Ich bin gespannt, werde berichten und freu mich weiterhin über gute Kommentare zum Thema


----------



## TTT (8. Februar 2016)

Viel Spaß im Süden! Ich hoffe auf den selben Effekt ohne Süden 
Nächste Woche steht dann der erste FTP-Test dieses Jahr auf dem Programm.


----------



## freak13 (8. Februar 2016)

ck-master schrieb:


> Im Endeffekt ist es natürlich Wurscht ob es 5W/Kg oder 4,5W/Kg sind.
> Wie Milan schon schrieb : "Im Rennen zählt es"
> 
> Über die KOM Jagd auf Strava kann man denken wie man will,
> aber ich kann den Motivationschub auf KOM Jagd nicht leugnen



Ich kenne Jungs  die haben ne FTP laut 20minuten test von 5,4-5,6 W/kg. Ich mit meinen 4,8-5,0 zieh die aber regelmäßig ab. Wattwerte sind meines erachtens nur grob aussagefähig um sich mit anderen zu vergleichen.

Wie hier schon richtig gesagt wurde - im Rennen zählts.


----------



## MTBmarkoT (8. Februar 2016)

freak13 schrieb:


> Ich kenne Jungs  die haben ne FTP laut 20minuten test von 5,4-5,6 W/kg. Ich mit meinen 4,8-5,0 zieh die aber regelmäßig ab. Wattwerte sind meines erachtens nur grob aussagefähig um sich mit anderen zu vergleichen.
> 
> Wie hier schon richtig gesagt wurde - im Rennen zählts.



Mentale Stärke sollte man nicht unterschätzen!!!
Wie schnell kannst du jemanden aus dem Konzept bringen?
Manchmal kommt man nicht gut an nur kurzes warm up usw...damit kommen schon einige nicht zurecht!


----------



## mete (8. Februar 2016)

.


----------



## freak13 (8. Februar 2016)

mete schrieb:


> Wenn sie richtig ermittelt wurden und es auf fahrtechnisch einfachem Niveau nur bergauf geht, sind die Werte aussagekräftig. Punkt. Es gibt übrigens durchaus Leute, die mit PM trainieren und auf Rennen scheißen. Zudem kann in einem Rennen soviel schiefgehen, dass die dort erreichten Ergebnisse öfter etwas mit Glück, als mit Können zu tun haben. Also ein wirklich guter Leistungsvergleich ist auch ein Rennen nicht. Ich handhabe das einfacher, ich nutze einen vernünftigen Powermeter und vergleiche mich lediglich über die gesammelten Daten mit mir selbst.




Das ist genau das was ich meine. Daten untereinander vergleichen.
Erst gestern auf dem Rennrad. Fahre mit Kollegen n Berg hoch. Nach 8 Minuten hatte er 340W und ich 430 W.
Das bei einem auf 1 Kg gleichem Körpergewicht. Da sind fast 100W unterschied zwischen Garmin Pedalen und SRM schon heftig.


----------



## Ronne1983 (8. Februar 2016)

freak13 schrieb:


> Das ist genau das was ich meine. Daten untereinander vergleichen.
> Erst gestern auf dem Rennrad. Fahre mit Kollegen n Berg hoch. Nach 8 Minuten hatte er 340W und ich 430 W.
> Das bei einem auf 1 Kg gleichem Körpergewicht. Da sind fast 100W unterschied zwischen Garmin Pedalen und SRM schon heftig.



Das ist schon heftig...du hast die Garmin Pedalen nehm ich mal an?


----------



## mete (8. Februar 2016)

.


----------



## freak13 (8. Februar 2016)

Ronne1983 schrieb:


> Das ist schon heftig...du hast die Garmin Pedalen nehm ich mal an?


Ne ich hab das SRM. Die Garmin Pedale haben so wenig angezeigt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (8. Februar 2016)

.


----------



## Milan Racer (8. Februar 2016)

mete schrieb:


> ich nutze einen vernünftigen Powermeter und vergleiche mich lediglich über die gesammelten Daten mit mir selbst.



damit ist alles gesagt, danke dafür 
sonst führt doch bitte die Diskussion in den dafür passenden Thread durch


----------



## onkel_c (9. Februar 2016)

mete schrieb:


> Ich handhabe das einfacher, ich nutze einen vernünftigen Powermeter und vergleiche mich lediglich über die gesammelten Daten mit mir selbst.



people are different. würde ICH keine rennen fahren, wären mir die wattwerte eh worschd. ich würde aus spaß und fitnessgründen beiken, punkt. ob ich dabei eine vo2max von 50 oder 55 hätte (alter sack halt) wäre mir dabei eher gleichgültig.



freak13 schrieb:


> Nach 8 Minuten hatte er 340W und ich 430 W.


es nutzt nix blind nach werten zu trainieren ohne diese einschätzen zu können. ich vermag nicht auf 20-30W meine werte genau zu kennen. aber den unterschied zwischen 340 und 430w erkenne ich allemal. da kann man mir unter dem hintern zwicken was man will. 

auch wenn es hier nur um den vergleich zwischen den systemen geht - mir ist das egal. ich fahre mit MEINEM system und schere mich nicht um werte anderer. klar sind die nicht vergleichbar. das sieht man doch hier im forum immer wieder. ich mit meinen lächerlichen werten dürfte mit niemanden mithalten können. das ist aber nicht der fall, zumindest nicht innerhalb meiner disziplinen.

wenn man 'seine werte' kennt, diese einschätzen kann und die ergebnisse richtig interpretiert ist es egal mit welchem leistungsmesser man fährt und was dieser letztlich anzeigt. das einzig wichtige kriterium ist für mich eine ausreichende genauigkeit von messung zu messung.

wie man zu den 'richtigen werten' für sich persönlich (nicht den absoluten!) gelangt sollte jeder der einen leistungsmesser nutzt ja wissen.


----------



## Kottenstroeter (9. Februar 2016)

Noch mal kurz eine Frage zur weiteren Saisonvorbereitung.
Bin seit Anfang dieses Jahres mit SST und jetzt auch mal mit Schwellenkreuzen unter der Woche beschäftigt. Am Wochenende gibt's dann längere L2-Ausfahrten. Das Training mit PM schlägt bis jetzt gut an, so im Vergleich zu den letzten Jahren, wo ich noch ohne PM unterwegs war und stundenlang im unteren Grundlagenbereich rum gerollt bin. 
Ende April steht der erste Halb-Marathon (55km) auf dem Plan. Jetzt mach ich mir so meine Gedanken als PM-Frischling, wie ich die nächsten Wochen angehen soll. Mehr auf Kraftausdauer setzen (längere L3/4-Intervalle?) und auch mal eine reine L2-Woche mit ordentlich Volumen einschieben, wenn es das Wetter zulässt? Ist im Moment schwer möglich, will keine Schwimmhäute bekommen. 
Anerob hab ich noch nicht viel getan…... 
Was meint ihr?


----------



## freak13 (9. Februar 2016)

onkel_c schrieb:


> peop  (...)
> 
> wenn man 'seine werte' kennt, diese einschätzen kann und die ergebnisse richtig interpretiert ist es egal mit welchem leistungsmesser man fährt und was dieser letztlich anzeigt. das einzig wichtige kriterium ist für mich eine ausreichende genauigkeit von messung zu messung.
> 
> wie man zu den 'richtigen werten' für sich persönlich (nicht den absoluten!) gelangt sollte jeder der einen leistungsmesser nutzt ja wissen.



Das ist genau das was ich mit den geposteten Werten sagen wollte.
Wattzahlen - Schwanzlängenvergleich ist Schall und Rauch.

Und da ist dann das was Faker gesagt hat richtig : "Mich interessiert nur was im rad-net steht "


----------



## MrFaker (9. Februar 2016)

freak13 schrieb:


> Das ist genau das was ich mit den geposteten Werten sagen wollte.
> Wattzahlen - Schwanzlängenvergleich ist Schall und Rauch.
> 
> Und da ist dann das was Faker gesagt hat richtig : "Mich interessiert nur was im rad-net steht "



Eben, es gibt viele, die nicht in rad-net auftauchen, welch Wunder.
Aber jeder ist der größte Rennfahrer, wenn man mal nachfragt...
Wattzahlen, besonders in Zeiten von Schätzeisen wie Stages oder nicht kalibrierten Geräten ist ein Fass ohne Boden.
Was sich hier teilweise auf Wattzahlen eingebildet wird ist einfach nur amüsant, Selbstdarstellung und Wichtigtuerei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kottenstroeter (9. Februar 2016)

chrisRM6 schrieb:


> Aber jeder ist der größte Rennfahrer, wenn man mal nachfragt...


Ich nicht! Möchte aber gerne mal einer werden...
Und zum Thema "Selbstdarstellung", wenn ich mir dein Avatar-Bild so anschaue....


----------



## mete (9. Februar 2016)

.


----------



## BENDERR (9. Februar 2016)

Ich hab mal ne Frage zu W'bal.
Bin am Wochenende Intervalle gefahren (3x 2' @ 135% mit 1' Pause) und mein W'bal Wert ist auf -6 (von 20kJ) gesunken.. was ja theoretisch nicht möglich ist.
GC zeigt mir jetzt eine gerechnete W' von 28,6kJ an. Meint ihr ich sollte das so anpassen oder Zeichen dafür, dass die FTP zu niedrig ist? (glaub ich allerdings nicht.. vom Gefühl her passt das schon ganz gut). Aber 28kJ W' kommt mir auch sehr hoch vor..


----------



## onkel_c (9. Februar 2016)

mete schrieb:


> ängst Du komplett wieder von vorne an, Deine Daten der letzten Jahre hast Du komplett umsonst gesammelt, Vergleichbarkeit ist nicht gegeben



nö. ich sammele keine daten. interessiert mich nicht. mich interessiert wo ich aktuell stehe wenn ich trainiere --> leistungstest; und wo ich in etwa hin will. auch hier egal mit welchem leistungsmesser. danach trainiere ich mit dem gerät weiter - keine veränderung.
nach über 20 jahren radsport weiß ich ohnehin in etwa ...

da ich aber alle meine strecken als leistungsreferenz kenne, kenne ich auch die (alten) werte und kann diese in bezug setzen - so what?
wollte ich dann mit vergangenem vergelichen wird sich vermutlich eine korrektur in % einstellen; in etwa so wie rolle vs gelände.
damit könnte man dann genau dies in gc entsprechend anpassen - kein problem. man kann aber IMMER ein problem schaffen, wo eigentlich keines ist. da ich hobbyist bin reicht mir das völlig. den pros ist es eh worscht, da sie den krempel komplett gestellt bekommen und auch die betreuung meist inklusive ist ... aber auch da hast du manchmal keinen einfluß auf das equipment; es wird schlicht vorgeschrieben!


----------



## onkel_c (9. Februar 2016)

freak13 schrieb:


> Das ist genau das was ich mit den geposteten Werten sagen wollte.
> Wattzahlen - Schwanzlängenvergleich ist Schall und Rauch.
> 
> Und da ist dann das was Faker gesagt hat richtig : "Mich interessiert nur was im rad-net steht "



und mich interessiert nur WO ich in der ergebnisliste auftauche. denn das ist das ziel meines trainings.
ohne dies würde ich einfach nur nach lust und laune über die trails beiken ...


----------



## mete (9. Februar 2016)

.


----------



## onkel_c (9. Februar 2016)

das kann sein - mich stört das nicht. ich bezweifel aber, dass man keine mathematische annäherung hinbekommt ... das soll aber jetzt keine diskussion darüber auslösen. ICH für meinen teil komme bestens klar. glücklicherweise decken sich meine ergebnisse im rennen auch mit denen meines trainings.


----------



## TTT (9. Februar 2016)

Einigen wir uns auf: hohe absolute Genauigkeit schadet nicht, niedrige absolute Genauigkeit kann in Abhängigkeit des persönlichen Einsatzes schaden oder eben auch nicht.
Der Unterschied von 340 zu 430 Watt ist schon extrem, bestätigt mich aber in meinen Vorbehalten gegenüber Wattmessung im Pedal. Aber das soll hier nicht das Thema sein...


----------



## onkel_c (9. Februar 2016)

TTT schrieb:


> Der Unterschied von 340 zu 430 Watt ist schon extrem


vor allem wenn man ihn 'erfahren' muss .


----------



## Themar7 (9. Februar 2016)

Kottenstroeter schrieb:


> nde April steht der erste Halb-Marathon (55km) auf dem Plan.



Dann würde ich mal schauen wie lang die Anstiege im Rennen so sind bzw. wie lange du brauchst, und die Intervalle im Training entsprechend drauf ausrichten. Oder anders gesagt mach dir mal übers Pacing im Rennen Gedanken. Auf der Seite bei Jürgen Pansy gibt es eine Pacingtabelle fürn Ötztaler das könnte man ja auf jedes beliebige Rennen anwenden, wenn man sich die entsprechenden Prozentzahlen und Teilstrecken individuell anpaßt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cornells (9. Februar 2016)

Zurück zum Thema, bin letzte Woche meinen insgesamt 5ten CP20 Test gefahren. Die letzten beiden wohlgemerkt auf der Rolle.


----------



## __Stefan__ (9. Februar 2016)

Wie hat das Training seit Oktober ausgesehen?


----------



## Cornells (9. Februar 2016)

Oktober: einfach nur drauf los gefahren bzw gelaufen! 3 Wettkämpfe zwischen 10 und 16 km gelaufen
November: Relativ viel auf der Rolle gemacht. Viele Sweetspot und FTP Einheiten gemacht! 
Dezember: Bis Weihnachten weiter Sweetspot + 1 mal pro Woche Vo2Max Einheiten gemacht
Weihnachten / Neujahr: Lange GA Einheiten + Sylvesterlauf 10 km mit ordentlich Gas
Januar: viele kurze aber hohe Intensitäten + 1 lange Ausfahrt pro Woche wenn es zeitlich ging und das Wetter nicht zu sch... war


----------



## mete (9. Februar 2016)

.


----------



## __Stefan__ (9. Februar 2016)

ohne jetzt die Vorgeschichte von @Cornells zu kennen, die ersten 20 min Tests sind meiner Meinung nach eh immer im unteren Bereich anzusiedeln. Das Pacing muss auch erst einmal gelernt werden. Kann da natürlich aber auch in dem vorliegenden Fall komplett daneben liegen, bei mir war es halt so.


----------



## Kottenstroeter (10. Februar 2016)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> ohne jetzt die Vorgeschichte von @Cornells zu kennen, die ersten 20 min Tests sind meiner Meinung nach eh immer im unteren Bereich anzusiedeln. Das Pacing muss auch erst einmal gelernt werden. Kann da natürlich aber auch in dem vorliegenden Fall komplett daneben liegen, bei mir war es halt so.



Kann ich so unterschreiben!
Bis jetzt zwei Tests gefahren.....naja.


----------



## onkel_c (10. Februar 2016)

mete schrieb:


> 15% Verbesserung in 3 Monaten hätte ich auch gern mal



da muss man differenzieren denke ich. bei 'jungen' noch stark aufstrebenden athleten mag das angehen. bei älteren seit vielen jahren trainierenden athleten wäre dies wohl eher 'ungewöhnlich'. denn da sollte sich die schwankung im jahr bei nicht mehr als ca. 10% bewegen. 
ich habe aktuell seit november 6,7% zugelegt. bis april/mai werden es wohl dann wieder die 'üblichen' ca. 10 punkte sein. bei mir wird es aber absolut auch nicht mehr mehr werden, da ü50. ich kann nur versuchen den 'verfall' so lang wie möglich zeitlich hinaus zu schieben ...


----------



## Cornells (10. Februar 2016)

Kurz zur Vorgeschichte: 
Ich fahre seit 2010 Mountainbike und seit 2012 relativ ambitioniert Rennen. 
Seit Juli letzten Jahres mit PM unterwegs. Die erste Zeit habe ich einfach mal nur Daten gesammelt und mich möglichst nicht zu viel von den Werten beeinflussen lassen. Seit November achte ich jetzt bewusst auf die Werte.

Wie erwähnt, die ersten 3 Test bin ich alle draußen gefahren. Hier ist es aber nicht gerade einfach eine Strecke zu finden auf der man 20 Minuten wirklich voll fahren kann! Entweder kommt ein kurzes Bergab Stück oder man muss an einer Kreuzung rausnehmen. 
Im Test Ende Oktober hatte ich dann eine geeignete Strecke draußen gefunden, aber keine Form. 

Das fahren auf der Rolle fällt mir nicht so schwer wie es hier schon beschrieben worden ist. Gut durchlüften und mit einem Ventilator für einen angenehmen "Fahrtwind" sorgen ist aber für mich zwingend notwendig. Habe mal ohne Ventilator getestet und musste recht früh abbrechen, da ich regelrecht verkocht bin.


----------



## MrFaker (10. Februar 2016)

Habe ich es schon erwähnt, dass ich von 20' Tests nichts halte?
60' sauber rausfahren und gut.
In meinen Augen sind 99,9% Wunschwerte, die 20' mit der 5% Formel umrechnen, ob nun die 5' Vorbelastung gefahren wurde oder nicht.
Das Problem ist, auch jeder der es nicht zu gibt, die 5' fährt kein Mensch im All-Out, weil immer ein Hintergedanke im Kopf ist, dass man noch die 20' gut fahren müsse.
Ob man mit 20' Werten arbeiten kann, ist natürlich ein anderes Thema. Hat aber mit FTPs nichts zu tun.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ronne1983 (10. Februar 2016)

chrisRM6 schrieb:


> Habe ich es schon erwähnt, dass ich von 20' Tests nichts halte?
> 60' sauber rausfahren und gut.
> In meinen Augen sind 99,9% Wunschwerte, die 20' mit der 5% Formel umrechnen, ob nun die 5' Vorbelastung gefahren wurde oder nicht.
> Das Problem ist, auch jeder der es nicht zu gibt, die 5' fährt kein Mensch im All-Out, weil immer ein Hintergedanke im Kopf ist, dass man noch die 20' gut fahren müsse.
> Ob man mit 20' Werten arbeiten kann, ist natürlich ein anderes Thema. Hat aber mit FTPs nichts zu tun.



Wie hier schon mehrfach erwähnt, geht des hier, den meisten zumindest, nicht darum sich mit den Werten anderer zu messen, sondern sein Training zu verbessern optimieren. Aber anscheinend stört dich hier jeder gepostete Wert der deiner FTP nahe kommt oder vielleicht sogar überschreitet. Wenn deiser dann noch einen Stages fährt, scheinst du rot zu sehen... 

Deinem Einwand bezüglich der Formel FTP=CP20x0,95 kann ich dagegen beipflichten. Derr Leistungsabbau zw. 20 und 60 min ist sicherlich individuell ziemlich verschieden. Daher erachte ich es auch als sinnvoller einen 60-Minutentest zu fahren.
Nichtsdesto trotz bleibt es jedem selbst überlassen, mit dieser überschlägigen Formel zu arbeiten und sich dadurch eventuell selbst zu belügen was die FTP betrifft.

Ich perönlich bin erst seit 3 Monaten im Besitz eines PM´s und bin bisher nur einen richtigen CP20-Test gefahren. Am we werde ich einen CP60-Test auf der Rolle fahren. Dann habe ich Gewissheit was den Leistungsabfall zw. 20 und 60 Minuten betrifft.


----------



## filiale (10. Februar 2016)

Fahrt Ihr den FTP Test zu 100% im sitzen ? Manchmal will man ja aus dem Sattel um noch eines draufzusetzen, daher würde es sich anbieten auch den Wiegetritt dazu zu nehmen.


----------



## filiale (10. Februar 2016)

chrisRM6 schrieb:


> Habe ich es schon erwähnt, dass ich von 20' Tests nichts halte?
> 60' sauber rausfahren und gut.
> In meinen Augen sind 99,9% Wunschwerte, die 20' mit der 5% Formel umrechnen, ob nun die 5' Vorbelastung gefahren wurde oder nicht.
> Das Problem ist, auch jeder der es nicht zu gibt, die 5' fährt kein Mensch im All-Out, weil immer ein Hintergedanke im Kopf ist, dass man noch die 20' gut fahren müsse.
> Ob man mit 20' Werten arbeiten kann, ist natürlich ein anderes Thema. Hat aber mit FTPs nichts zu tun.



Sehe ich auch so...Aber wenn man immer auf diese Weise auf seinem eigenen Meßgerät testet, hat man im Laufe der Zeit einen Vergleichswert für sich selbst. Daran erkennt man dann auch einen Fortschritt. Das reicht mir pers. aus.


----------



## __Stefan__ (10. Februar 2016)

Der Berg hier hinterm Haus ist ein perfekter CP60 Berg. Bei mir stimmt (CP20 x 0.95) == CP60. Sogar mal extra mit den Powertap P1 Pedalen am MTB gefahren, nicht das noch jemand mit Stages und so daher kommt.

Grüße aus den bayerischen Alpen.


----------



## Ronne1983 (10. Februar 2016)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Der Berg hier hinterm Haus ist ein perfekter CP60 Berg. Bei mir stimmt (CP20 x 0.95) == CP60. Sogar mal extra mit den Powertap P1 Pedalen am MTB gefahren, nicht das noch jemand mit Stages und so daher kommt.
> 
> Grüße aus den bayerischen Alpen.



Solche Trainingsbedingungen hätte ich auch gern. Hier ist es schon so sehr schwer einen Berg zu finden wo man einen CP20-Test durchführen kann...
Wenn man mittels 2er Ergebnisse aus einem CP20 und CP60 Test die Formel für einen selbst bestätigt hat, halte ich es auch für ausreichend in Zukunft nur noch CP20 Test´s zu fahren, da wesentlich einfacher zu realisieren.


----------



## __Stefan__ (10. Februar 2016)

Ronne1983 schrieb:


> Wenn man mittels 2er Ergebnisse aus einem CP20 und CP60 Test die Formel für einen selbst bestätigt hat, halte ich es auch für ausreichend in Zukunft nur noch CP20 Test´s zu fahren, da wesentlich einfacher zu realisieren.



na ja, so etwas hat ja jemand mit einem sehr großen Datensatz und hoher statistische Güte schon gemacht: A. Coggan.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BENDERR (10. Februar 2016)

Wer Zugriff drauf hat: http://journals.lww.com/nsca-jscr/A...son_of_a_Field_Based_Test_to_Estimate.13.aspx

Die haben einen 8 min Feldtest mit einem Stufentest verglichen und festgestellt, dass sie äquivalent sind.
Zudem haben ein paar Kommilitonen von mir den FTP Test nach Coggan und Stufentest (Schwelle nach Stegman/Kindermann) miteinander verglichen (n = 6) und sind zu dem Ergebnis gekommen, dass die beiden Tests ebenfalls das gleiche abbilden.
Inwiefern das wirklich die CP60 bzw MaxLass abbildet steht dann natürlich nochmal auf einem anderen Blatt.. wir haben jedenfalls eine gute Korrelation zwischen MaxLass und FTP gefunden: https://www.dropbox.com/s/9melcuwrmdy10fa/poster.pdf?dl=0


----------



## Ronne1983 (10. Februar 2016)

Ja klar...aber das ist dann eben ein Mittelwert aus vielen unterschiedlichen Individuen.
In dem Datensatz waren sicher viele dabei die nur 90 % über 60 Minuten erbringen konnten, genauso wie es sicher einige gibt die nahezu die gleiche Leistung über 60 Minuten erbringen können.

Genauer ist es, wenn man sich selbst testet/analysiert. Dazu hat man sich doch auch einen PM angeschafft


----------



## __Stefan__ (10. Februar 2016)

zum Mittelwert kommt halt aber auch noch die Standardabweichung dazu. Wenn dann das Konfidenzintervall eng ist, dann darf man auch aus einem Mittwelwert seine Schlüsse ziehen. Deswegen ja "statistische Güte".


----------



## TTT (10. Februar 2016)

Ronne1983 schrieb:


> Wie hier schon mehrfach erwähnt, geht des hier, den meisten zumindest, nicht darum sich mit den Werten anderer zu messen, sondern sein Training zu verbessern optimieren. Aber anscheinend stört dich hier jeder gepostete Wert der deiner FTP nahe kommt oder vielleicht sogar überschreitet. Wenn deiser dann noch einen Stages fährt, scheinst du rot zu sehen...


 Ihr beschäftigt euch immer noch mit ihm? Die "Ignore-Funktion" ist doch eine feine Sache. Einfach mal ausprobieren!



Ronne1983 schrieb:


> Deinem Einwand bezüglich der Formel FTP=CP20x0,95 kann ich dagegen beipflichten.


 


Ronne1983 schrieb:


> Wenn man mittels 2er Ergebnisse aus einem CP20 und CP60 Test die Formel für einen selbst bestätigt hat, halte ich es auch für ausreichend in Zukunft nur noch CP20 Test´s zu fahren, da wesentlich einfacher zu realisieren.


Noch einmal, diese Formel wird durch die Foren gereicht, wurde von den "Erfindern" dieses Tests aber nie so rausgegeben. Der Wert des 20min-Tests ist UNGLEICH der CP20!



__Stefan__ schrieb:


> na ja, so etwas hat ja jemand mit einem sehr großen Datensatz und hoher statistische Güte schon gemacht: A. Coggan.


Nein, hat er nicht, siehe oben!
Edit: Doch hat er schon aber nicht für eine Formel mit der CP20, sondern nur mit dem 20min-Test nach einem vorgeschriebenen Protokoll.


----------



## onkel_c (10. Februar 2016)

chrisRM6 schrieb:


> die 5' fährt kein Mensch im All-Out,


doch ich - weil der wert für mich wichtiger ist, als die ftp!
und weil auch nur so das protokoll eingehalten wird. daher bemühe ich mich zuerst immer die 5min allout zu toppen. wenn das mal für meinen geschmack zu weit am ziel ... dann schenke ich mir den test gleich!


----------



## MrFaker (10. Februar 2016)

Ronne1983 schrieb:


> Wie hier schon mehrfach erwähnt, geht des hier, den meisten zumindest, nicht darum sich mit den Werten anderer zu messen, sondern sein Training zu verbessern optimieren. Aber anscheinend stört dich hier jeder gepostete Wert der deiner FTP nahe kommt oder vielleicht sogar überschreitet. Wenn deiser dann noch einen Stages fährt, scheinst du rot zu sehen...
> 
> Deinem Einwand bezüglich der Formel FTP=CP20x0,95 kann ich dagegen beipflichten. Derr Leistungsabbau zw. 20 und 60 min ist sicherlich individuell ziemlich verschieden. Daher erachte ich es auch als sinnvoller einen 60-Minutentest zu fahren.
> Nichtsdesto trotz bleibt es jedem selbst überlassen, mit dieser überschlägigen Formel zu arbeiten und sich dadurch eventuell selbst zu belügen was die FTP betrifft.
> ...



Um dich zu beruhigen, um meine Schwelle und irgendwelche Leistungswerte _von mir_ zu toppen reicht es, wenn man selbst eine Gurke ist und neidisch bin ich auf Euch auch nicht, ich gönne es jedem. 
Aber nein darum geht es mir nicht, ich habe zum Training und anderen Parametern einfach eine andere Einstellung als der Großteil und es stimmt, dass ich ständig mit Stages-Besitzer am diskutieren bin, aber Fakten braucht man nicht verschweigen.
Sky macht es vor, die Hobbys ziehen auch bald nach.
Gutes Gelingen!


----------



## Ronne1983 (10. Februar 2016)

Ich denke, dass meine Werte deutlich unter deinen liegen. Trotzdem sehe ich mich nicht als Gurke an 

Aber wie schon gesagt, ist mir der Vergleich zu anderen Werten auch relativ egal. Wichtiger ist mir der Vergleich zwischen meinen älteren und aktuellen Werten. Und solang mir mein Stages da keine völlig unterschiedlichen Werte liefert, die nicht stimmen können (sowas vermag selbst ich als PM-Neuling einzuschätzen) ist die Systemgenauigkeit für mich akzeptabel. Aber da drehen wir uns wahrscheinlich abermals im Kreis.

Ich bin aber prinzipiell offen, andere teurere System zu testen. Und sollte es tatsächlich zu dem Ergebnis kommen, dass der Stages  völlig falsche Werte liefert, wäre ich auch durchaus bereit in ein teureres System zu investieren.


----------



## lyse (10. Februar 2016)

Wenn ich meine Stages verkaufe und auf ein beidseitiges Messsystem umsteige, werde ich dann Aufgrund des Systemwechsels besser?


----------



## ONE78 (10. Februar 2016)

Wenn dein rechtes Bein stärker ist, ja


----------



## MrFaker (10. Februar 2016)

lyse schrieb:


> Wenn ich meine Stages verkaufe und auf ein beidseitiges Messsystem umsteige, werde ich dann Aufgrund des Systemwechsels besser?



Vermutlich brauchst du nicht umsteigen, denn die Firma Stages bietet ja bald ein beidseitiges System an.
Wenn die Firma anwenderfreundlich erscheint, dann bieten sie den Kunden eine kostengünstige Upgrade Möglichkeit an.
Ob diese dann aber noch einen Kostenvorteil gegenüber standhaften und bewährten Systemen wie P2M hat!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ronne1983 (10. Februar 2016)

ONE78 schrieb:


> Wenn dein rechtes Bein stärker ist, ja



Besser wird man dadurch direkt sicher nicht...den Berg bin ich deswegen nicht schneller oben!!!

Man könnte aber eventuell, vorrausgesetzt der Stages misst wirklich oft soviel Mist (wie manche hier behaupten), noch effektiver trainieren.

Ich persönlich vertraue dem Stages, solange ich das Gefühl habe die Werte stimmen halbwegs. Nur um eine Vermutung anderer zu be- oder widerlegen, bin ich nicht bereit, in einen anderen PM zu investieren!


----------



## filiale (10. Februar 2016)

Nochmal die Frage weil es hier ja um FTP Schwankungen geht: Fahrt Ihr den 20min Test nur im Sitzen oder auch abwechseln ein paar Minuten im Wiegetritt ? Ich habe im Stehen mehr Kraft weil mein Körpergewicht mitdrückt und würde dadurch einen höheren Wert bekommen.


----------



## onkel_c (10. Februar 2016)

wir reden doch hier im grunde über eine trainingssteuerung?

ich nutze ohnehin zusätzlich noch eine zweite steuergröße, nämlich den puls. friel empfiehlt ja auch möglichst mit zwei steuergrößen zu arbeiten. das erhöht die 'proßezsicherheit'. dass der puls grundsätzlich ein paar nachteile hat ist ja unbestritten und hinreichend bekannt.
aber - und da lehne ich mich aus dem fenster - für einen hobbyisten reicht eine einseitige stages +pulswerte völlig aus um zielgenau zu trainieren! diejenigen, die noch ein paar jahre rennerfahrung haben, können das ganze ohnehin richtig einnorden über ihre ergebnisse und die leistungen.

zum thema mist: ich halte die werte meiner stages für ziemlich korrekt. sie entsprechen dem was ich von mir kenne (aus etlichen leistungstests im labor mit srm) und auch erwarte. natürlich kann ich die absolut werte nicht 100%ig kontrollieren - bei jedem anderen system aber auch nicht.

es wurde hier ja auch schon öfters erörtert: sich einfach einen leistungsmesser anbauen und meinen es ginge alles von selbst ist ein irrglaube. man muss wissen was man macht. wer sich selber trainiert sollte sich mit dem thema training auch gezielt befassen. da halte ich das kenne/verstehen der entsprechenden fachliteratur und eine gehörige portion selbsterfahrung  für wichtiger ...


----------



## onkel_c (10. Februar 2016)

filiale schrieb:


> Fahrt Ihr den 20min Test nur im Sitzen oder auch abwechseln ein paar Minuten im Wiegetritt ?



geländeabhängig. so wie ich die strecke auch im rennen fahren würde. also ganz sicher nicht komplett im stehen (es würde dir auch keinen gewinn bringen - probier es mal aus ). an steilen stellen gehe ich aus dem sattel, an weniger steilen sitze ich. meine referenzstrecke macht aber recht gleichmäßig 3-5% da muss ich nur einmal kurz aus dem sattel.

aber auch hier gibt es gravierende unterschiede. ich nenne mal wieder ulle vs. armstrong. 

fahre so, wie es zu dir paßt!


----------



## filiale (10. Februar 2016)

Da ich die FTP nur auf der Rolle ermittle, werde ich mal 5 Minuten stehen und den Rest sitzen, interessiert mich mal...


----------



## Kottenstroeter (10. Februar 2016)

filiale schrieb:


> Nochmal die Frage weil es hier ja um FTP Schwankungen geht: Fahrt Ihr den 20min Test nur im Sitzen oder auch abwechseln ein paar Minuten im Wiegetritt ? Ich habe im Stehen mehr Kraft weil mein Körpergewicht mitdrückt und würde dadurch einen höheren Wert bekommen.



Ich fahre nur im Sitzen. 
Für mich ist es schon fordernd  genug, die 20min gleichmäßig und ohne Unterbrechungen hin zu bekommen, da will ich nicht noch mehr "Ungenauigkeitsfaktoren" einbauen. Bei mir steigt die Leistung im Wiegetritt und ich kann auch relativ lange im Wiegeritt fahren. Würde also beim 20min-Test dadurch die FTP nach oben drücken, weil ich z.B. 10min im Wiegetritt schaffe. Umgerechnet auf 60min "müssten" es also theoretisch 30min sein, was nicht mehr funktioniert. Deswegen nur im Sitzen.


----------



## TTT (10. Februar 2016)

filiale schrieb:


> Nochmal die Frage weil es hier ja um FTP Schwankungen geht: Fahrt Ihr den 20min Test nur im Sitzen oder auch abwechseln ein paar Minuten im Wiegetritt ? Ich habe im Stehen mehr Kraft weil mein Körpergewicht mitdrückt und würde dadurch einen höheren Wert bekommen.


Es soll ja reproduzierbar sein und eine Basis für meine Trainingsbereiche bilden.
Sprich, wenn ich daraus z.B. meinen Grundlagenbereich definiere, sollte ich schon auch so fahren, wie ich 4h Grundlage fahre oder L4 oder L5 Intervalle. Wenn du viel im Wiegetritt fährst, könntest du das natürlich mit berücksichtigen.
Was ich mir für dieses Jahr regelmäßig vorgenommen habe ist, auch die Werte über 5s, 1min, 5min zu ermitteln. Die 5s mach ich komplett im Stehen (logisch oder), die 1min mach ich einen kurzen Schlusssprint, 5min und 20min fahr ich komplett im Sitzen.


----------



## Leon96 (10. Februar 2016)

filiale schrieb:


> Nochmal die Frage weil es hier ja um FTP Schwankungen geht: Fahrt Ihr den 20min Test nur im Sitzen oder auch abwechseln ein paar Minuten im Wiegetritt ? Ich habe im Stehen mehr Kraft weil mein Körpergewicht mitdrückt und würde dadurch einen höheren Wert bekommen.


Fast nur im sitzen.
Ich bin enorm schlecht im Wiegetritt.
Wenn es im CP20 3x5sec Wiegetritt waren war das schon viel.

Wenn ich im Marathon aus dem Sattel gehe machen die Beine in der Regel auf der Stelle dicht. Zumindest in der zweiten Rennhälfte.

Müsste ich eigentlich mal dran arbeiten... aber... zu faul... wie so für ziemlich alles.


---
Dafür Rolle ich w/kg jetzt mal anders auf. Sinnvolles Training weiterhin am Arsch. Bin ich auch zu blöd zu. Gebe ich ehrlich zu.
Dafür arbeite ich am Gewicht. -5kg seit 17.1
Süßigkeiten komplett abgestellt.
Bissl viel wahrscheinlich aber das ist gerade ein richtiger Selbstläufer.
Wenn ich mehr essen würde müsste ich stopfen.


----------



## filiale (10. Februar 2016)

ich kann sehr lange und ausdauernd im Stehen fahren, bin eher Langzeitstark und def. kein Sprinter, ich probiers mal aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TTT (10. Februar 2016)

filiale schrieb:


> ich kann sehr lange und ausdauernd im Stehen fahren, bin eher Langzeitstark und def. kein Sprinter, ich probiers mal aus.


Ein Bericht würde mich interessieren!


----------



## oflech (11. Februar 2016)

onkel_c schrieb:


> wir reden doch hier im grunde über eine trainingssteuerung?
> 
> ich nutze ohnehin zusätzlich noch eine zweite steuergröße, nämlich den puls. friel empfiehlt ja auch möglichst mit zwei steuergrößen zu arbeiten. das erhöht die 'proßezsicherheit'. dass der puls grundsätzlich ein paar nachteile hat ist ja unbestritten und hinreichend bekannt.
> aber - und da lehne ich mich aus dem fenster - für einen hobbyisten reicht eine einseitige stages +pulswerte völlig aus um zielgenau zu trainieren! diejenigen, die noch ein paar jahre rennerfahrung haben, können das ganze ohnehin richtig einnorden über ihre ergebnisse und die leistungen.
> ...



Die wichtigste Steuergröße ist in meinen Augen das Körpergefühl, dann die Leistung und dann der Puls...
Habe dieses Jahr noch gar keinen 20min Test gemacht, trotzdem sehe ich anhand der Leistungen bei Intervallen SST etc. eine deutliche Verbesserung zu den Werten im Vorjahr.


----------



## Levty2001 (11. Februar 2016)

Leon96 schrieb:


> Sinnvolles Training weiterhin am Arsch. Bin ich auch zu blöd zu. Gebe ich ehrlich zu.



@Leon96 den Eindruck habe ich aber nicht von dir 



Leon96 schrieb:


> Dafür arbeite ich am Gewicht. -5kg seit 17.1
> Süßigkeiten komplett abgestellt.
> Bissl viel wahrscheinlich aber das ist gerade ein richtiger Selbstläufer.



Das ist wirklich viel, aber wenn es gerade gut läuft...warum nicht


----------



## lyse (11. Februar 2016)

chrisRM6 schrieb:


> Vermutlich brauchst du nicht umsteigen, denn die Firma Stages bietet ja bald ein beidseitiges System an.
> Wenn die Firma anwenderfreundlich erscheint, dann bieten sie den Kunden eine kostengünstige Upgrade Möglichkeit an.
> Ob diese dann aber noch einen Kostenvorteil gegenüber standhaften und bewährten Systemen wie P2M hat!?



Wieso sollte ich das machen, wenn ich keinen Vorteil davon habe? Nennenswerte Dysbalancen sind nicht vorhanden...


----------



## __Stefan__ (11. Februar 2016)

lyse schrieb:


> Nennenswerte Dysbalancen sind nicht vorhanden...



Vector oder P1 am Rennrad?


----------



## mete (11. Februar 2016)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_c (11. Februar 2016)

mete schrieb:


> und die können darauf basierend behaupten, dass es sich hierbei nicht um eine Vermutung, sondern in vielen Fällen um eine Tatsache handelt


aha. ich lasse das mal so stehen. ist aber interessant wie das manch einer nicht 'vermuten' will. das ginge nur in einem labortest mit reproduzierbaren momenten die beide systeme gleich beaufschlagen. alles andere ist: zumindest eine ähnliche nicht-vermutung!


----------



## __Stefan__ (11. Februar 2016)

mete schrieb:


> Insbesondere bei Leistungsspitzen ist Stages oft weit entfernt von den Werten



Quelle?


----------



## mete (11. Februar 2016)

.


----------



## MrFaker (11. Februar 2016)

lyse schrieb:


> Wieso sollte ich das machen, wenn ich keinen Vorteil davon habe? Nennenswerte Dysbalancen sind nicht vorhanden...



Wenn es auf unserem Planeten Menschen ohne Dysbalancen geben würde, dann hätte die Natur uns erst gar nicht geschaffen, überlege dir das mal ganz genau.



oflech schrieb:


> Die wichtigste Steuergröße ist in meinen Augen das Körpergefühl, dann die Leistung und dann der Puls...



Ja, da stimme ich zu. Ich arbeite sehr viel über mein Körpergefühl, den PM nutze ich aber eben oft um das Gefühl immer aktuell zu eichen.


----------



## lyse (11. Februar 2016)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Vector oder P1 am Rennrad?



Nein, Messung der Kraftübertragung im Radschuh während des Radfahrens 



lyse schrieb:


> Wieso sollte ich das machen, wenn ich keinen Vorteil davon habe? Nennenswerte Dysbalancen sind nicht vorhanden...





chrisRM6 schrieb:


> Wenn es auf unserem Planeten Menschen ohne Dysbalancen geben würde, dann hätte die Natur uns erst gar nicht geschaffen, überlege dir das mal ganz genau.



...,überlege dir das rot geschreibene mal ganz genau ;-)


----------



## __Stefan__ (11. Februar 2016)

mete schrieb:


> Internetforen und eigene Messungen, sorry, aber das wird mir jetzt zu doof . Wenn man natürlich nur Leistungsbereiche bis 300W in seine Messungen inkludiert, wie das bei diversen öffentlich zugänglichen "Tests" gemacht wurde, sieht man das nicht. Wenn man aber z.B. mal ein Crossrennen mit vielen Antritten über 1000W damit fährt, sollte einem schnell auffallen, warum bei den teureren Messystemen mehr als nur ein DMS verbaut ist (bei der SRM Wissenschaftsversion sind es imho 8 oder 12? okay, nachgeschaut, es sind 16. Warum betreibt man diesen Aufwand, wenn sich doch mit 1/16 dessen angeblich fast dieselbe Genauigkeit erreichen lässt?). Das ist nämlich durchaus sinnvoll.
> 
> Um die Diskussion mal von meiner Seite abzuschließen. Jeder soll von mir aus fahren, womit er will, stört mich nicht. Ich weise hier nur einmal darauf hin, dass man durchaus skeptisch sein sollte, was die Absolutwerte betrifft. Wenn ich als 70kg Hänfling und miserabler Sprinter aus dem Stand mit 1500W antreten kann, stimmt irgendetwas nicht. Ich würde es, auch um weitere Diskussionen dieser Art zu vermeiden, außerdem gut finden, wenn hier nur noch relative Werte auftauchen würden, die stimmen nämlich meistens einigermaßen .



Mehr wollte ich doch gar nicht wissen. Hätte ja sein können, dass es online Vergleiche gibt, die man einsehen kann.


----------



## MrFaker (11. Februar 2016)

Ach ja, 51 zu 49% ist ja schon ein deutlicher Unterschied, die nächste Möglichkeit wäre dann, dass du eben keine Dysbalancen hast.
+/- 2% + Geräteabweichung (1 DMS oder?) = 5-6%?

Keine lineare Abweichung, ausgehend von 100% Messge- bzw. ungenauigkeit.
150 Watt - 103%
170 Watt - 100%
220 Watt - 96%
300 Watt - 105%
350 Watt - 102%

Aber wer daran glaubt, denkt auch, dass man mal eben 10Watt mehr oder weniger an der Schwelle treten kann 
Für mich bleibt das Gerät eine sinnlose Spielerei (Tachoersatz, für die Leute, die nach km/h fahren), noch dazu für 700Euro.
Eigentlich sinnfrei, das ganze noch diskutieren, postet einfach eure Werte und gut ist, vielleicht könnt ihr welche damit beeindrucken


----------



## mete (11. Februar 2016)

.


----------



## onkel_c (11. Februar 2016)

mete schrieb:


> Das ist ganz großer Quatsch.


von mir aus. jedem seine meinung. ich komme aus dem maschinenbau und habe darüber generell eine andere sichtweise!
schhönen tag noch.


----------



## lyse (11. Februar 2016)

@chrisRM6 Werte posten? Hab ich nicht nötig. ich muss hier niemanden beeindrucken. Siehe Unterschied Profilbild du und ich ;-) Sowie Fakers Trainingsplattform...

Außerdem ging es eigentlich darum, ob man mit einem beidseitigem Messsystem einen höheren Leistungsstand erreichen kann!

Zur Genauigkeit Stages




 
http://www.bikeradar.com/road/gear/article/stages-vs-vector-s-long-term-power-meter-test-43681/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrFaker (11. Februar 2016)

...bei meinen bis zu 60/40 und 70/30% kämen sicher gute Schwellenwerte raus 
@lyse ich bin ein komplett druckloser und schwacher Sportler, ich stelle mit meinem Link lediglich interessante Touren der Öffentlichkeit zur Verfügung, weil ich in einem schönen Gebiet lebe.


----------



## mete (11. Februar 2016)

.


----------



## onkel_c (11. Februar 2016)

mete schrieb:


> aber was soll denn Deiner Meinung nach bei dieser Verfahrensweise schiefgehen?



meßtechnik: versuch und irrtum.
du redest von deiner erfahrung, meine ist eine andere. du hattest eine kurbel x, ich y. du misst für mich nicht nachvollziehbar was auch immer.
umgekehrt grundsätzlich genauso. deinen test kenne ich nicht. hast du geprüft ob es eine interaktion gibt? du erfasst die werte mit welchem gerät?
oder hattest du sogar  unterschiedliche 'tachos' im betrieb? und wie genau waren die zueinander? selbst gleiche geräte weisen vermutlich unterschiede (toleranzen!) auf.

wir nutzen alle mehr oder weniger unterschiedliche geräte. 
btw. nimm mal bei srm das zugehörige display und verwende mal ein garmin. da gibt es auch interessante differenzen je nach gerät. 

ob die stören?
nein, denn sie sind die grundlage oder der ausgangspunkt für dein training. ICH nutze immer dieselbe kurbel und immer den selben garmin.
auch wenn die absoluten werte inkorrekt sind, so kann ich damit einwandfrei ein training steuern. abweichungen im zielbereich meines trainingszieles gleiche ich durch mittenbildung der intensität aus. wenn es dir um max power geht, dann ist es auch egal ob die abwichung system a vs system b recht groß ist, du trainierst ja nur mit einem und mißt den fortschritt.

das ist für mich allemal genau genug. die steuergröße puls unterstützt meine wattwerte. es macht sinn, so sieht es ja auch friel u.a. mit zwei steuergrößen zu arbeiten. diese sind erst mal unbestechlich (für sich betrachtet). ich nehme mal die randerscheinungen wie übertraining, krankheit, ... aus. 

für den normalfall eines hobbyisten sollte das genau genug sein.

wer genaue werte haben will muss am besten auf einem geeichten system mittels spiroergometrie testen. nur dann bekommt er reproduzierbare werte die keine großen interpretationsspielräume zulassen.


----------



## mete (11. Februar 2016)

.


----------



## Kottenstroeter (11. Februar 2016)

Was hier irgendwie nicht verstanden wird, nicht jedes Hobbywürstchen will oder kann für einen PM mal eben einen Tausender oder mehr aus der Portokasse abzwacken. Die 470€ für das "Schätzeisen" Stages X9 oder 490€ für einen bePRO haben vielen überhaupt erstmal den Einstig in die PM-Welt ermöglicht. 
Ist doch nur noch eine Frage der Zeit, bis die großen Komponentenhersteller wie Sram oder Shimano endlich den Bedarf erkannt haben, und ab Werk ein paar Dehnmessstreifen an/in ihre Kurbeln kleben. Dann werden auch Leute mit einem schmalen Budget (Nachwuchs z.B.) aber dicken Beinen in den Genuss der Technik kommen, was ich persönlich sehr begrüße!
Besser minimal ungenauere Werte als überhaupt keine!


----------



## BENDERR (11. Februar 2016)

wenn ich an meine anfänge mit pulsmessern zurückdenke... wenn man zu nah an einer stromleitung vorbeigefahren ist, zeigte das teil > 200 1/min an.. hat das trikot zu viel geflattert > 200 1/min usw.
trotzdem hat das gerät funktioniert.. genauso kann man es mit stages sehen.. die meiste zeit (intraindividuell betrachtet) liefert dsa ding brauchbare werte, mit denen man mehr qualität in sein training bringen kann.. das ein gerät für ~ 500 € nicht die gleiche genauigkeit wie ein gerät für ~ 2000 € haben kann sollte jedem klar sein.

kommt mal alle wieder klar.

heute übrigens wieder intervalle gefahren:





für W' zeigt er mir jetzt 30kJ an.. aber hab noch nicht genug daten gesammelt damit GC meine FTP annähernd korrekt schätzt. denke daher der große Wert für W'.
mal abwarten wie sich das mit der zeit entwickelt.

den vorschlag von @mete nur noch relative werte zu posten finde ich übrigens gut. dann müssen sich einige hier vl nicht in ihrer ehre verletzt fühlen.


----------



## onkel_c (11. Februar 2016)

mete schrieb:


> ich nehme an, dass die TF-Bestimmung bei hohen Frequenzen nicht mehr stimmt (das ist bei PT genauso, trotzdem habe ich dort wesentlich plausiblere werte erhalten), der eine DMS Singularitäten produziert (deshalb ist hier mehr auch besser) o.ä. Das kann man natürlich "herausglätten", aber schön ist es nicht und der Fehler dürfte so groß werden, dass Leistungsunterschiede nicht mehr wirklich objektiv beurteilt werden können.



du machst es einem nicht einfach . deshalb mal folgendes:
ich fahre sowohl die 5min, als auch die 20min tests am selben berg, immer dieselbe strecke, immer der selbe startpunkt.
bei den 5min allout ist es doch easy. ich fahre los und stelle fest: weiter gekommen als beim letzten mal (entfernung). dieses ereignis ist unbestritten. die leistung hat auch zugenommen, nämlich entsprechend. also alles gut. allout ist allout und ich weiß was das ist und kann es auch gut einschätzen. auch der max. puls hilft mir dies zu bewerten unter berücksichtigung meines körpergefühles dabei.

bei den 20min kann ich das auch entsprechend kontrollieren, nur eben etwas schlechter aufgrund der länge (wetter, befinden, wirklich leistung optimal genutzt ... eben etwas schwieriger als bei 5min all out). die werte kann ich auch jedesmal in bezug setzen.

warum sollten für mich die werte die sich daraus ableiten beim training (grundlage bis sb) nicht passen?.

wenn ich werte schreibe, handelt es sich letztlich nur um zahlen, die in relation zu setzen sind. dies kann ich zumindest bei den tests durch die entfernung klar kontrollieren. wenn training wirkt erzielt man auch fortschritte. auch die lassen sich in zunehmender entfernung (neben steigender 'zahlen') feststellen.

ich brauche keine kurbel die mir absolut korrekte werte ermittelt um mein training zielgerichtet zu gestalten.
den test könnte man auch ohne werte abhalten, klar. aber den fortschritt erziele ich über die zielbereiche meiner 'werte' die sich aufgrund des tests ergeben. danach steuere ich mein training. ohne dies wird das training eben ungenauer, da ich keine steuergröße habe.

lässt man die schwächen der pulsmessung außen vor, funktioniert das natürlich auch damit. bei intervallen gestaltet sich das aber bekanntermaßen schwierig.

du trainierst mit den richtigen werten. ich mit weniger korrekten werten, die sich aber mbmn problemlos nutzen lassen wenn man sich kontrolliert, unstimmigkeiten hinterfragt.

von mir aus ist stages ungenau. ich habe 500€ dafür bezahlt, weil ich mehr nicht bereit war zu investieren. ich kenne mich gut, dass ist mein vorteil. aber dennoch ist die unterstützung und protokollage mittels gc/stages von vorteil. wenn ich das was ich oben dazu schrieb in relation setze dann kann ich mir (für meinen fall) leistungstests im labor sparen. es funktioniert gut und zielgerichtet. der monetäre einsatz war überschaubar. 

ich schließe damit in diesem punkt hier ab und kann nur wieder sagen: für MICH funktioniert es und mehr brauche ich nicht.
andere mögen da andere ansprüche haben. das steht ihnen frei. manigfaltigkeit ist doch etwas schönes ;-).


----------



## Milan Racer (11. Februar 2016)

mete schrieb:


> Ich würde es, auch um weitere Diskussionen dieser Art zu vermeiden, außerdem gut finden, wenn hier nur noch relative Werte auftauchen würden, die stimmen nämlich meistens einigermaßen .



Dann fang ich mal an. Heute 6x10min mit 5Watt/kg


----------



## TTT (11. Februar 2016)

BENDERR schrieb:


> den vorschlag von @mete nur noch relative werte zu posten finde ich übrigens gut. dann müssen sich einige hier vl nicht in ihrer ehre verletzt fühlen.


Das war über 50 Seiten überhaupt kein Problem und nur weil sich Einige bemüßigt fühlen auf einen User einzugehen, der in gefühlt allen deutschsprachigen Radsportforen genau mit diesen Diskussionen meint Streit vom Zaun brechen zu müssen, sobald Jemand laut seinem Powermeter mehr Watt aufs Pedal bringt, werde ich meine Daten nicht normieren! Wäre ja noch schöner!
Der Gute hat ein Problem mit seinem Selbstwertgefühl... aber das werde ich hier nicht lösen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (11. Februar 2016)

.


----------



## Milan Racer (11. Februar 2016)

Milan Racer schrieb:


> 5Watt/kg



okay es waren 370Watt


----------



## mete (11. Februar 2016)

Unter was läuft das bei Dir, SST, VO2Max?


----------



## TTT (11. Februar 2016)

mete schrieb:


> Unter was läuft das bei Dir, SST, VO2Max?


 Der Aufmerksame Leser wird feststellen, Milan Racer trainiert mit 5W/kg auf Niveau des großen (und kürzlich erreichten) Zieles der FTP.


----------



## mete (11. Februar 2016)

.


----------



## onkel_c (11. Februar 2016)

mete schrieb:


> ioch glaube, wir haben eine unterschiedliche Vorstellung von Kurzzeitbereich. Ich spreche nicht vom Bereich 5 Minuten, *sondern 5 Sekunden*, also von Werten weit über 1000W bei teilweise hoher TF. Da hat Stages Schwächen,


das zählt aber eher zum sprint ..

haha. wir sind hier ja eher im ausdauer bis lza bereich. ich dachte da wäre ich schon die ausnahme.
5sec. interessieren mich nur hinsichtlich des 'startverhaltens' ---> maximale beschleunigung. aber auch da reichen mir die stages absolutwerte.
kann ich mit arbeiten. 5min sind aber in etwa so mit das wichtigste für mich. das interessiert hier aber eher die wenigsten ;-).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ck-master (11. Februar 2016)

mete schrieb:


> Unter was läuft das bei Dir, SST, VO2Max?




10 Minuten VO2 Intervalle fände ich auch ganz schön heftig.
Da bin ich mir sicher, dass ich da keine 6 stück mit dem gleichen Leistungsdurschnitt schaffen würde.


----------



## Milan Racer (11. Februar 2016)

mete schrieb:


> Unter was läuft das bei Dir, SST, VO2Max?



da ich Stages fahre ist das unterer Tempo Bereich


----------



## ck-master (11. Februar 2016)




----------



## mete (11. Februar 2016)

.


----------



## Ronne1983 (11. Februar 2016)

Also 10-Minuten-Intervalle an der Schwelle sind doch typisches L4 bzw. EB-Training mit dem Ziel seine Schwelle zu verbessern bzw. die Energiebereitstellung in diesem Bereich zu optimieren um in der Zukunft oberhalb dieses Bereiches länger fahren zu können ohne an der aneroben Kapazität W´zehren zu müssen.


----------



## TTT (11. Februar 2016)

10min Intervalle wäre sowohl als L4 als auch L5 möglich, zumindest, wenn die W' groß genug ist und es sind dann eher auch nur 2 Intervalle möglich.


----------



## mete (11. Februar 2016)

.


----------



## Themar7 (11. Februar 2016)

TTT schrieb:


> 10min Intervalle wäre sowohl als L4 als auch L5 möglich, zumindest, wenn die W' groß genug ist und es sind dann eher auch nur 2 Intervalle möglich.



Naja L5 also Vo2max Training bis maximal 8min. 10min dann eher L4 also leicht über der FTP bis 105%.


----------



## TTT (11. Februar 2016)

Themar7 schrieb:


> Naja L5 also Vo2max Training bis maximal 8min. 10min dann eher L4 also leicht über der FTP bis 105%.


Warum? Weil es in Trainingsbüchern steht, die für 95% aller Leser zutreffen sollen?
Mach dir doch mal die Mühe und rechne es aus, z.B. mit CP=250W und W'=25kJ. Ein CP20 Test würde da im Schnitt mit >105%FTP zu fahren sein! Das sind 20min am Stück, 2x10min mit einer normalen Intervallpause sind da absolut realistisch, 3x10min theoretisch auch noch möglich. Es macht durchaus Sinn, die Theorie nicht nur zu verstehen, sondern in der Praxis auch anzuwenden.


----------



## Themar7 (11. Februar 2016)

Also ich kann nach 8 min grad noch so 108% der FTP halten, bei 7min sind es 111%FTP.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TTT (11. Februar 2016)

Wenn du deine W' kennst, kannst du das ziemlich gut ausrechnen, bzw. wenn du zwei solche Werte ausfährst, kannst du deine W' ausrechnen. Und genau deswegen habe ich ja geschrieben, dass das nur mit einer hohen W' funktioniert. Trotzdem bleibt die Frage, ob es Sinn macht oder ob es bessere Alternativen gibt, was dann auch davon abhängt, welche Ziele ich mit der Einheit verfolge...


----------



## MTBmarkoT (12. Februar 2016)

tut mir echt Leid wenn ich jetzt einigen vor den Kopf stoße.
der Thread war mal wirklich lesenswert. 
Aber in den letzten Tagen. .....

Das hat irgendwie so ein Geschmack von "Schwanzvergleich" 
Es nervt einfach nur tierisch.

Hier ist man kein bisschen gelassener wie im Tour Forum eher turnen hier die selben Akteure rum mit dem selben bla blaaa blaa....

Ich bin kein schneller Fahrer, würde es aber gerne werden. 
Ich hoffe das ich mit viel fleiß etwas näher an mein Ziel komme und dann nicht soviel Mist von mir lassen wie ich das in den letzten Tagen hier lesen durfte.

Danke an Milan und Peter für den Einblick in Euren Trainingsalltag. Natürlich auch allen anderen. Ich weiß eben nur wie schnell diese Fahrer sin weil sie oft an mir vorbei rasen.

@all eine erfolgreiche Saison und Zukunft


----------



## onkel_c (12. Februar 2016)

guten morgen!
du bist ja tolerant . eigentlich gebe ich anderen ungern 'lebenstipps', aber wer sich in foren aufhält sollte eine gewisse ignoranz besitzen.
der ein oder andere beitrag mag ja nicht jedermanns sache sein, da muss man einfach drüber weg lesen. hier sind doch genügend beiträge aus denen man etwas 'ziehen' kann und damit meine ich nicht nur peter und marian.
abgesehen davon muss man solchen leuten doch nicht auch noch klein beigeben. ich finde es teilweise lustig.

außerdem geht es ja um eine sehr beachtliche minderheit. *ignore* und gut ist es.

grundsätzlich ist so ein thema aber eben auch immer vergleich. dass diese teilweise hinken sollte jedem klar sein, denn:
wer mißt, mißt Mist!
man weiß ja nie was der entsprechende user da 'getestet' hat. man weiß in der regel wenig über die leute und auch wie man diese dinge gewichten soll. pei peter und marian weiß ich das. ich kenne ihre disziplinen, einen teil ihres trainings und rennergebnisse. so entsteht ein schlüssiges gesamtbild. das mag auch manch einer als 'sch...vgl.' sehen. ist es aber nicht, weil es einer einschätzung dient. ich bin froh, dass es leute auf diesem niveau gibt, die bereit sind so viel von sich und ihrem training preis zu geben. für mich scheidet da vieles aus, weil erstens falsche disziplin und zweitens viel zu hoher zeitlicher invest.
und dennoch gibt es ein paar dinge die für mich sehr interessant sind/waren. da möchte ich auch weiterhin dran teilhaben.

abgesehen davon lernt man da auch fürs leben. wer sich für training interessiert findet hier doch viele gute und interessante infos.
und dass leistungsmessung kontrovers diskutiert wird ist doch klar. ich schätze vor ein paar jahrzehnten haben die läufer über genauigkeiten von stoppuhren diskutiiert ...


----------



## MTBmarkoT (12. Februar 2016)

Du darfst das nicht falsch verstehen ich nehme gerne alles mit und verstehe deine Ansichten sehr gut sogar!

Aber hier wegen +-5 oder 10 Watt oder ob der PM besser ist als jeder andere. Das ist doch fürchterlich und hat auch nix mit dem eigentlichen Thema zu tun!!!

Alles Wattfaschos hier und jeder ist ein Halbgott...


----------



## onkel_c (12. Februar 2016)

TTT schrieb:


> Trotzdem bleibt die Frage, ob es Sinn macht oder ob es bessere Alternativen gibt, was dann auch davon abhängt, welche Ziele ich mit der Einheit verfolge...



das ist ja ohnehin die gretchenfrage. was macht schon sinn? das kann letztlich nur der  einzelne entscheiden.
bei mr ist es aber ohnehin so, dass man erkennen muß in welcher liga der kollege fährt! da ist einiges anders ...

es gibt sportarten und sportler die fahren ein 'crashprogramm' wenn sie ein plateau erreicht haben und nix weiter geht. das ziel dabei ist sich komplett ins übertraining zu begeben um dann den 'schaden' zu reparieren. wer soetwas steuern kann kommt dann von einem plateau wieder herunter. das bedarf aber extremer erfahrung!
im kleinen funktioniert das auch mit vomax intervallen. da kann man auch 2-3x im jahr gezielt eine 'kur' machen. man sollte nur die regeneration danach nicht unterschätzen ...


----------



## Kottenstroeter (12. Februar 2016)

MTBmarkoT schrieb:


> Ich bin kein schneller Fahrer, würde es aber gerne werden.
> Ich hoffe das ich mit viel fleiß etwas näher an mein Ziel komme und dann nicht soviel Mist von mir lassen wie ich das in den letzten Tagen hier lesen durfte.
> 
> Danke an Milan und Peter für den Einblick in Euren Trainingsalltag. Natürlich auch allen anderen. Ich weiß eben nur wie schnell diese Fahrer sin weil sie oft an mir vorbei rasen.
> ...



Dito!

Hoffe das Wetter wird bald besser und die "Helden", welche hier seit wenigen Tagen rumspammen, ihre überschüssige Energie auf dem Rad loswerden.
Auch ich habe hier viel mitgenommen und dazu gelernt. Danke!
Wäre schade, wenn man ähnlich wie im Tour-Forum, irgendwann mal die wenigen fundierten Beiträge aus dem Ganzen restlichen Gespamme rausfiltern muss.
Aber man muss ja auch nicht auf jede Provokation reagieren....


----------



## onkel_c (12. Februar 2016)

jepp, links liegen lassen und gut ist. die 'jungs' verlieren dann schnell die lust und suchen nach geeigneteren spielplätzen ...


----------



## Ronne1983 (12. Februar 2016)

Ich verstehe eure Aufregung nicht so ganz...bis auf das leidige Thema, dass der Stages nach Meinung einiger als zu verlässiger PM nichts taugt, wurde hier doch überwiegend fachlich argumentiert.
In der heutigen Welt sollte man schon damit umgehen können, dass zu bestimmten Dingen jeder seine eigene Meinung hat.


----------



## Der böse Wolf (12. Februar 2016)

chrisRM6 schrieb:


> ..., Selbstdarstellung und Wichtigtuerei.



Sagte der Mann mit dem Oberschenkel Avatar...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwitte (12. Februar 2016)

Ronne1983 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe eure Aufregung nicht so ganz...bis auf das leidige Thema, dass der Stages nach Meinung einiger als zu verlässiger PM nichts taugt, wurde hier doch überwiegend fachlich argumentiert.
> In der heutigen Welt sollte man schon damit umgehen können, dass zu bestimmten Dingen jeder seine eigene Meinung hat.



Schon richtig, aber hier geht's um die FTP & Co.
Ja, da braucht man einen PM für.
Powermeter-Threads gibt's doch mehr als genug, wo man sowas diskutieren kann.


----------



## MrFaker (12. Februar 2016)

Der böse Wolf schrieb:


> Sagte der Mann mit dem Oberschenkel Avatar...



Oh Gott, was hat das damit zu tun? 
Hast du mich schon einmal Wattzahlen hier posten gesehen? Aber anders gesagt, ich könnte sowieso nicht prollen.


----------



## mete (12. Februar 2016)

Jo ich bin dann mal raus aus diesem Thema. Habe auch alle meine Beiträge gelöscht, viel Spaß weiterhin.


----------



## BENDERR (12. Februar 2016)

Nochmal zum Thema FTP indoor vs FTP outdoor: http://home.trainingpeaks.com/blog/...-functional-threshold-power-for-indoor-riding


----------



## onkel_c (12. Februar 2016)

ja da kann ich vieles unterschreiben. auch die 30w kommen bei mir ziemlich genau hin. sind bei mir die schon angesprochenen knappen 10%. ich kann mir aber keine indoorpelle aufziehen, weil ich mit dem hobel im winter auch outdoor fahre. ist mir klar, dass das suboptimal ist. da ich aber auch keine zeit zum schrauben habe (arbeit, familie ...) nutze ich eben nur ein bike während dieser jahreszeit.
bei mir kommt noch erschwerend hinzu, dass das winterbike mit rohloff rollt (das wird halt nur gefahren!) was eigentlich zu hohe gangsprünge für rolle und test auf rolle heißt. das wird sicher auch das ein oder andere watt kosten ... was letztlih aber nicht so stark ins gewicht fällt.

wie ich ja auch schon schrieb ist das solange egal solange man die entsprechenden werte rolle vs outdoor ermittelt und diese dann eben auch dort anwendet: ich mache das sogar bikespezifisch. denn im frühjahr steht der umstieg auf den racehobel an.

interessant ist die aussage:
'If you focus and push yourself this winter indoors, you can have some of the best workouts of the year and use them as a catapult to launch yourself to the next level in 2016.'

genau das hatte ich ja auch schon mal angedeutet ...


----------



## Peter88 (12. Februar 2016)

Kurze Rückmeldung von mir:

Fitness über die letzten aus trainingstechnischer Sicht "schwierigen" Wochen gerettet
Das Training darf nun wieder eskalieren. Heute gleich mal 3.882kj Arbeit geleistet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kottenstroeter (12. Februar 2016)

Peter88 schrieb:


> Kurze Rückmeldung von mir:
> Heute gleich mal 3.882kj Arbeit geleistet



Respekt!

Ich habe mir ab jetzt erstmal ein paar Tage Regeneration und dann L2-Geradel verordnend, nachdem ich die Woche auf der Arbeit fast eingepennt bin. 
Nicht das ich mir noch eine Intervall-Allergie einfange. 
Habe es die letzten Wochen als PM-Neueinsteiger wohl etwas mit SST- und VO2max-Einheiten übertrieben.
Die können so einen fast 50er schon ganz schön stressen.


----------



## Milan Racer (12. Februar 2016)

Peter88 schrieb:


> Das Training darf nun wieder eskalieren. Heute gleich mal 3.882kj Arbeit geleistet



Ich habe es gestern "eskalieren" lassen. Guter Ausdruck 
Habe 2h länger gebraucht für die Energie, respekt.


----------



## Themar7 (12. Februar 2016)

Letzten Sonntag:


 

Und heut meine Feierabendrunde:


----------



## onkel_c (12. Februar 2016)

ich habe lediglich ein paar tonnen eisen bewegt.
immer wieder erstaunlich wie hoch der ermüdungsfaktor ist ...


----------



## onkel_c (12. Februar 2016)

Kottenstroeter schrieb:


> Die können so einen fast 50er schon ganz schön stressen.


jein. die regeneration ist das hauptproblem ;-). und das 'merkt_ man eben nicht so einfach - vorerst (zeitnah).


----------



## Kottenstroeter (13. Februar 2016)

onkel_c schrieb:


> jein. die regeneration ist das hauptproblem ;-). und das 'merkt_ man eben nicht so einfach - vorerst (zeitnah).



Schuld war das Wetter, nicht ich! 
Jedes Mal wenn ich eine Regenerationswoche geplant hatte, war das beste Wetter......

Bin seit Ende Dezember an zwei Wochentagen VO2max/SST Intervalle gefahren und am Wochenende noch SST bei längeren Touren.
Das schlaucht, auch mental, aber es wirkt! 
Die letzten Jahre, vor der PM-Zeit, bin ich auch schon (weniger) Intervalle gefahren, nach Puls, die waren aber nicht so fordernd.
Der verdammte PM merkt doch sofort wenn man nix tut. Nach Puls war das alles etwas entspannter.


----------



## JensL (13. Februar 2016)

Kottenstroeter schrieb:


> Die letzten Jahre, vor der PM-Zeit, bin ich auch schon (weniger) Intervalle gefahren, nach Puls, die waren aber nicht so fordernd.
> Der verdammte PM merkt doch sofort wenn man nix tut. Nach Puls war das alles etwas entspannter.


 Genau so geht's mir auch


----------



## __Stefan__ (13. Februar 2016)

Mal was zum ganz eigentlichen Thema hier:

http://alex-cycle.blogspot.de/2015/12/ftp-variability-and-doping.html

_These athletes are mostly competitive amateur through to elite level (but no full time pros)_






Kann ganz schön schwanken


----------



## TTT (13. Februar 2016)

Kann nicht nur ganz schön schwanken, sondern es erstaunt, dass:
- 10% Schwankung das absolute Minimum darstellen, was bei uns eher als das "normale" galt
- man mit durchschnittlich 77 TSS/Tag dort zur Gruppe 





> These athletes are mostly competitive amateur through to elite level (but no full time pros)


 gehört.


----------



## __Stefan__ (13. Februar 2016)

"competitive amateurs" kann ja alles sein. Zum Beispiel auch Kriteriumsfahrer, da muss man nicht so viel trainieren.

Zudem, wenn man 77 TSS * 7 Tage nimmt kommt man auf etwas über 500 TSS pro Woche. Wenn mann noch jede 4. Woche eine Recoverywoche nimmt, dann ist das eigentlich nicht so wenig. Zudem ist das ja über das ganze Jahr gemittelt ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TTT (13. Februar 2016)

Ich dachte halt nur, weil ich letztens meinen Jahresdurchschnitt von knapp 60 zum Besten gegeben habe und auf meinen nicht ernst gemeinten Spruch mit den Dopern und Flaschen von dir eher mitleidiges Kopfschütteln ob dieses Wertes erhalten habe...
Soooo weit bin ich Hobbylusche ja dann nicht einmal entfernt von einem "through to elite Level" Fahrer.

Und dieses Jahr lässt sich schon mal ganz gut an (die letzten 365 Tage):


----------



## Milan Racer (13. Februar 2016)

Finde es immer klasse wenn ihr eure Garfiken hier teilt 

Ich steuer mein Training auch über CTL, TSB,...
Hier seht ihr mal mein Training seit Saisonstart, also der CTL Anstieg pro Woche.
Man erkennt schön den 3 Wochenrhythmus, gefolgt von ein paar Ruhetagen.
Mitte Januar leichte Erkältung + Schnee, sonst sehr zufrieden. Das war jetzt auch der letzte Block in der Heimat.
Im April wird die CTL dann hoffentlich 120 erreichen


----------



## Kottenstroeter (13. Februar 2016)

Nicht schlecht!

Kann leider nur mit PM-Werten ab 2016 dienen. 
Die Werte von 2015 waren pulsbasierend da noch kein PM vorhanden. Habe sie aber trotzdem mal in GC importiert und die Leistung berechnen lassen, damit GC in 2016 nicht bei null anfängt zu rechnen. 
Da sieht man auch, dass zurzeit etwas die Luft raus ist. Intervalle werden nicht so "belohnt" wie stundenlanges L2-Geradel. Das werde ich nächste Woche mal in Angriff nehmen, um die Monotonie ein wenig aufzubrechen. Wetter soll ja endlich mal trocken bleiben.


----------



## Milan Racer (13. Februar 2016)

Kottenstroeter schrieb:


> Intervalle werden nicht so "belohnt" wie stundenlanges L2-Geradel, wo man die CTL deutlich höher bekommt.



kann ich immer noch nicht verstehen, bei mir ist es genau andersrum. 5h Grundlage bringen doch kaum TSS Punkte. Die kann ich in 3h Intervalltraining mehr TSS sammeln. Aber das Thema hatten wir glaube schonmal.


----------



## TTT (13. Februar 2016)

Bei mir ist der höhere CTL-Wert auch vermehrtem Intervalltraining seit Ende letzten Jahres geschuldet. Friel und seinem neuen Buch sei dank!
Heute im Übrigen 6x800m Intervalle ...  Laufen auf der Aschenbahn. TSS auf 80 geschätzt.


----------



## Kottenstroeter (13. Februar 2016)

Milan Racer schrieb:


> kann ich immer noch nicht verstehen, bei mir ist es genau andersrum. 5h Grundlage bringen doch kaum TSS Punkte. Die kann ich in 3h Intervalltraining mehr TSS sammeln. Aber das Thema hatten wir glaube schonmal.



 
3h-Intervalltraining würde ich (noch) nicht überleben! 
5h L2 bekomme ich hin, da ich es letztes Jahr viel in dem Bereich rumgeeiert bin.
Wenn ich 6x4min VO2 eingebettet in L1-2 mache, bin ich danach platt und finde die CTL-Ausbeute dafür etwas mager.


----------



## Peter88 (13. Februar 2016)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Mal was zum ganz eigentlichen Thema hier:
> 
> http://alex-cycle.blogspot.de/2015/12/ftp-variability-and-doping.html
> 
> ...



Für was steht bitte die Abkürzung SD?


----------



## __Stefan__ (13. Februar 2016)

Standard deviation


----------



## BENDERR (13. Februar 2016)

Kottenstroeter schrieb:


> 3h-Intervalltraining würde ich (noch) nicht überleben!
> 5h L2 bekomme ich hin, da ich es letztes Jahr viel in dem Bereich rumgeeiert bin.
> Wenn ich 6x4min VO2 eingebettet in L1-2 mache, bin ich danach platt und finde die CTL-Ausbeute dafür etwas mager.



naja. ich hatte die woche 1,5h intervalle mit 200 TSS und am WE 2h L3 in insg. fast 3,5h training mit ebenfalls 200 TSS.
also mir fällts definitiv auch leichter über intervalle "hohe" TSS zu erreichen.



Peter88 schrieb:


> Für was steht bitte die Abkürzung SD?


Standard Deviation - Standardabweichung

*Edit: Stefan war schneller


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan Racer (13. Februar 2016)

BENDERR schrieb:


> ich hatte die woche 1,5h intervalle mit 200 TSS



? hä


----------



## BENDERR (13. Februar 2016)

sorry. ich bin die woche intervalle gefahren mit insgesamt 1,5h in denen ich intervalle gefahren bin und 2h trainingszeit insgesamt und habe dabei 200 TSS erreicht


----------



## Cornells (13. Februar 2016)

BENDERR schrieb:


> sorry. ich bin die woche intervalle gefahren mit insgesamt 1,5h in denen ich intervalle gefahren bin und 2h trainingszeit insgesamt und habe dabei 200 TSS erreicht



Kannst du mal den Aufbau der Einheit erläutern? 
sieht irgendwie nach Warmfahren - 1,5h Anschlag und Cool Down aus ?


----------



## BENDERR (13. Februar 2016)

AC-W2 im Coggan/Allen. 
Also 15 min Warmfahren Z2
90' Tempo mit 10x 30" - 2' mit > 120 %
und 15 min Cooldown


----------



## __Stefan__ (13. Februar 2016)

Wieviel %FTP ist bei dir Tempo? Wie oft machst du das pro Woche?


----------



## BENDERR (13. Februar 2016)

Ich halte mich da an Coggan.
In dem Fall war das zwischen 70 und 85 %.
Momentan versuche ich jeden Trainingsbereich (ausser AR/Z1) 1x pro Woche zu trainieren.
Muss bisher feststellen, dass die Einheiten mich schon gut müde machen.. aber ich will einfach mal testen ob das nicht für 3 Wochen für mich zu verkraften ist. Bin halt auch gerade mal bei ~ 500 - 600 TSS pro Woche. Das sollte man ja eigntl schon wegstecken können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __Stefan__ (13. Februar 2016)

Vielleicht eine blöde Frage, aber warum diese Einheit. Was möchtest du damit erreichen?


----------



## Themar7 (13. Februar 2016)

BENDERR schrieb:


> Momentan versuche ich jeden Trainingsbereich (ausser AR/Z1) 1x pro Woche zu trainieren.



Das bringt auch viel Abwechslung handhabe ich auch so! Zur Zeit bei mir viel L2+L4, und SST. L6 mit >1min Intervalle wäre mal wieder dran. Letzte 7 Tage mit 545TSS.


----------



## Milan Racer (13. Februar 2016)

Viele von euch fahren doch eher Langstrecke.
Ihr macht ja mehr Intensität als ich und ich fahre Cross Country.
Anaerob hab ich z.B. noch gar nicht gemacht.


----------



## Themar7 (13. Februar 2016)

Ich fahr auch gern mal ein Straßenrennen da hatte ich letztes Jahr beim Heideradcup 140km einige Situationen wo es brenzlig wurde, grad wenn nach Kurven beschleunigt wird oder Lücken wieder zugefahren werden müssen.
Bei MTB Langstrecke gibts auch Situationen z.B.: wenn bei einer Abfahrt plötzlich ein Gegenanstieg kommt und du dann als erster der Gruppe in den Singletrail sprintest. Allen Effekt ne?


----------



## Milan Racer (13. Februar 2016)

Stimmt, man soll ja an seinen Schwächen arbeiten.
Und ich arbeite halt diesen Winter stark an meiner FTP.


----------



## Themar7 (13. Februar 2016)

Da fährt @BENDERR wohl den Bob Rider Plan?


----------



## Kottenstroeter (13. Februar 2016)

Milan Racer schrieb:


> Stimmt, man soll ja an seinen Schwächen arbeiten.
> Und ich arbeite halt diesen Winter stark an meiner FTP.



Ich hab's da etwas leichter....mit dem Training.
Da ich überall schwach bin, kann ich alles trainieren.


----------



## __Stefan__ (13. Februar 2016)

Schön das wir wieder beim eigentlichen Thema sind: Austausch über unser Training, so das wir lernen und es uns motivieren mag

Mein Hoffnung war, durch die beiden anderen von mir eröffneten Threads könnten Technik Aspekte und das leidige Stages Thema ausgelagert werden. hat nicht so wirklich funktioniert. Nie wäre mir in den Sinn gekommen, dass dies hier ein "Schwanzvergleich-Thread" sei. Es muss aber schon auch einen Ort geben, wo man solche Themen wie "Probleme einseitiger Messung" diskutieren darf. Nur nicht hier. Und v.a. nicht in dem Tonfall. Und v.a.: jeder der hier postet sollte mal was von sich zu dem Thema Preis gegeben haben, ein reiner Strava Link in der Signatur zählt nicht. 

Desweiteren, ich finde es nicht gut, wenn einzelne Teilnehmer hier namentlich hervorgehoben werden. Dies ist frustrierend für die anderen. Unser Sport lebt davon, dass sowohl > 5 W/kg als auch 3 W/kg Fahrer an der gleichen Startlinie stehen (zumindest bei Marathons ... die Startblocks ignoriere ich mal, um meinen Punkt zu schönern). Ich möchte hier möglichst viel von möglichst vielen Leuten lesen. Egal wieviel W/kg. Ein weiterer schöner Aspekt unseres Sports, man kann seine eigene Leistung in Kontext setzen, da es doch im Endeffekt doch immer ein Einzelzeitfahren ist. Keine billigen Ausreden und Respekt denen gegenüber, die schneller sind. Aber auch denen gegenüber, die einfach ihr Bestes geben. Das ist schon anders, wie auf der Straße. Ich weiß, wovon ich rede.


Nun denn, nach all dem Geschwafel:

ich wiederhole mich ständig, CTL sagt bei mir gar nichts aus. Ich arbeite immer noch meinen massiven L2 Block von Nov/Dez ab (man kann mit L2 TSS akkumulieren, man muss nur entsprechend oft pro Woche lang fahren). Meine CTL dümpelt so dahin:





Hier mal meine TSS pro Woche (Skitouren [nur rauf] und Bergläufe sind dabei):





und die Zeit pro Woche





Meine Zielsetzung ist aber auch eine ganz andere: maximiere die Zeit, die ich bei 90%FTP treten kann. Innerhalb eines 4 Wochenzyklus steigere ich die Zeit bei 90%FTP so von 60min bis 90-120 min. Mehrmals pro Woche. Psychisch nicht so leicht auf der Rolle, draußen schon eher. Wenn dann die FTP rauf geht, fange ich wieder bei 50-60 min an. Mehrmals pro Woche. Steigere dann die Dauer. Usw. Teilweise die Belastung am Block, teilweise mit Pausen.

So kann ich pro Woche mehr Belastung erbringen, wie wenn ich intensivere Einheiten fahren würde.

Ab März kommen dann so over-under Geschichten, wie oben von bender beschrieben.


----------



## Peter88 (14. Februar 2016)

Milan Racer schrieb:


> Viele von euch fahren doch eher Langstrecke.
> Ihr macht ja mehr Intensität als ich..



Du nimmst dir aber auch mehr Zeit für das Training.


----------



## BENDERR (14. Februar 2016)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Vielleicht eine blöde Frage, aber warum diese Einheit. Was möchtest du damit erreichen?





Themar7 schrieb:


> Da fährt @BENDERR wohl den Bob Rider Plan?



Ich hab das Buch von Coggan/Allen gelesen und für meine Bedürfnisse (XCO, Marathon Kurz-Mitteldistanz) passende Einheiten rausgesucht. Stichwort: wettkampfspezifisches Training.
Dazu kommen dann noch Einheiten von denen ich in der Vergangenheit festgestellt habe, dass sie gut für mich sind (bzw von denen ich mir einbilde, dass sie gut für meine Fortschritte sind )
Den Bob Rider Plan benutz ich als grobe Orientierung.



Themar7 schrieb:


> Das bringt auch viel Abwechslung handhabe ich auch so! Zur Zeit bei mir viel L2+L4, und SST. L6 mit >1min Intervalle wäre mal wieder dran. Letzte 7 Tage mit 545TSS.



ja, gerade im Winter hab ich keinen Bock stundenlang auf dem Rad zu sitzen. Dann lieber jetzt schon zwischendurch ein paar intensivere Einheiten im Bereich 1 - 2h und wenn das Wetter besser wird einen Grundlagenblock einschieben.



Milan Racer schrieb:


> Viele von euch fahren doch eher Langstrecke.
> Ihr macht ja mehr Intensität als ich und ich fahre Cross Country.
> Anaerob hab ich z.B. noch gar nicht gemacht.





Peter88 schrieb:


> Du nimmst dir aber auch mehr Zeit für das Training.



s.o. ich fahr auch nur XCO und Kurz/Mittelstrecken.
Daher trainier ich auch selten länger als 3h.
Ich fahr einfach nie so lange Rennen.. natürlich merk ich nach 2 - 2,5h dass mir der Saft ausgeht.. aber in den Rennen in denen ich fahre, bin ich dann meist schon im Ziel 
Auch hier nochmal: Training möglichst spezifisch an die geplanten Wettkämpfe ausrichten.

Ich trainiere in der Woche ~ 10 h. Selten mal mehr. Hab ich auch - wenn ich ehrlich bin - keine große Lust zu.. besonders jetzt im Winter.
Aber letzte Saison hat das ganz gut für mich funktioniert.
Mit dem Powermeter verspreche ich mir jetzt (noch) mehr Qualität im Training und damit dann auch eine bessere Leistung bei etwa gleichbleibender Trainingszeit.

So.. und jetzt aufs Rad.. VO2-W1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cornells (14. Februar 2016)

BENDERR schrieb:


> sorry. ich bin die woche intervalle gefahren mit insgesamt 1,5h in denen ich intervalle gefahren bin und 2h trainingszeit insgesamt und habe dabei 200 TSS erreicht



Sorry, aber ich muss da nochmal drauf zurück kommen.
Rein rechnerisch ist das doch gar nicht möglich!

nehmen wir mal an deine ftp ist 300 W und du warst genau 2h unterwegs (7200 sec)

Wenn ich das ganze jetzt in die Formel zur Berechnung der TSS einsetze, müsstest du in den 2h eine NP von 300W und einen IF von 1 haben um auf 200 TSS zu kommen. Und eine NP die gleich der FTP über 2h ... 

Demnach gehe ich davon aus das deine FTP die du zur Berechnung nutzt zu niedrig angesetzt ist!


----------



## Themar7 (14. Februar 2016)

Ist wahrscheinlich mit Intervallpausen gemeint!

Schon mal die neue MTB Zeitfahrposition getestet? Wieviel Watt wird das wohl sparen? Da ich eine Lefty fahre werde ich es lieber nicht ausprobieren!
http://www.rad-net.de/nachrichten/m...rek-bauer-gewinnt-solo-kategorie;n_38365.html


----------



## BENDERR (14. Februar 2016)

Cornells schrieb:


> Sorry, aber ich muss da nochmal drauf zurück kommen.
> Rein rechnerisch ist das doch gar nicht möglich!
> 
> nehmen wir mal an deine ftp ist 300 W und du warst genau 2h unterwegs (7200 sec)
> ...



ich kann das gerade nicht so ganz nachvollziehen, da ich nicht sicher weiß wie GC die TSS berechnet.
die VO2 intervalle heute haben sich allerdings tatsächlich relativ leicht angefühlt und auch mein durchschnittspuls war noch > 10 s/min (und der maxpuls noch ~ 5 s/min) von meinem eigentlichen schwellenpuls entfernt..
mein nächster FTP test hatte ich eigntl für anfang märz geplant. aber vl zieh ich den test mal etwas vor.
(wär natürlich schön, wenn das training der letzten ~ 4 wochen direkt so gut anschlägt  )


----------



## Leon96 (14. Februar 2016)

Themar7 schrieb:


> Ist wahrscheinlich mit Intervallpausen gemeint!
> 
> Schon mal die neue MTB Zeitfahrposition getestet? Wieviel Watt wird das wohl sparen? Da ich eine Lefty fahre werde ich es lieber nicht ausprobieren!
> http://www.rad-net.de/nachrichten/m...rek-bauer-gewinnt-solo-kategorie;n_38365.html


Da fällt mir gerade noch was zu ein.
Letztes Jahr bei einem 24h-Rennen ist einer meiner Teamkollege auf den Geraden (gepflastert) immer mit Unterarmen auf dem Lenker gefahren.
Die Sitzposition war relativ neutral eingestellt. Überhöhnung war quasi bei Null. Mit seiner Position (Unterarme auf dem Lenker) hatte er dann aber eine relativ ähnliche Position wie auf seinem Renner gehabt (wahrscheinlich nahe Unterlenker) und lag damit bei flachen Trainingsfahrten auf der Straße mit dem MTB bei einem Geschwindigkeitsunterschied von nur etwa 1 km/h langsamer im Vergleich zu Rennrad Oberlenker.

Gut, im Marathon oder XC dürfte das in der Regel dann eher nicht so praktikabel sein.

@BENDERR 
Ja, den Test solltest du definitiv vorziehen!


----------



## TTT (14. Februar 2016)

Hier mal die Veränderung meiner Trainingsbereiche von 2014 bis heute

*Magenta* 2014 noch relativ viel im L3
*Türkis* 2015 wie beabsichtigt weniger im "Niemandsland" L3 aber noch mit deutlichem Verbesserungspotential
*Grün* 2016 gut zu sehen das Polarisierte Training im Augenblick


----------



## Kottenstroeter (14. Februar 2016)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Meine Zielsetzung ist aber auch eine ganz andere: maximiere die Zeit, die ich bei 90%FTP treten kann. Innerhalb eines 4 Wochenzyklus steigere ich die Zeit bei 90%FTP so von 60min bis 90-120 min. Mehrmals pro Woche. Psychisch nicht so leicht auf der Rolle, draußen schon eher. Wenn dann die FTP rauf geht, fange ich wieder bei 50-60 min an. Mehrmals pro Woche. Steigere dann die Dauer. Usw. Teilweise die Belastung am Block, teilweise mit Pausen.
> 
> So kann ich pro Woche mehr Belastung erbringen, wie wenn ich intensivere Einheiten fahren würde.
> 
> Ab März kommen dann so over-under Geschichten, wie oben von bender beschrieben.



Bestätigt mein jetziges Tun!

Seit dem Erwerb des Powermeters mal alles probiert. Kurze VO2max, z.B. 30/30er-Intervalle, etwas längere SST-Einheiten unterhalb der Schwelle usw. Wenn ich es richtig deute, bringen mir diese etwas längeren Intervalle derzeit am meisten, 30/30er-VO2max/anerobe am wenigsten. So fahre ich jetzt möglichst viele Intervalle am Berg knapp unterhalb der Schwelle. Länge 10-15min/3-5min Pause, mit steigender Anzahl an Wiederholungen. Das ähnelt vom Sägezahn-Profil auch den zu fahrenden Marathons.
FTP entwickelt sich bis jetzt gut.


----------



## TTT (14. Februar 2016)

Das hört sich für mich jetzt nicht nach Periodisierung an. Liege ich da falsch? Wie setzt du neue Reize, um dich langfristig zu steigern? Oder stehst du schon vor den ersten Jahreshöhepunkten?

Alles was möglichst spezifisch meine Rennbelastung abdeckt und bei mir besonders gut anschlägt, hebe ich mir für die letzten 8 Wochen vorm ersten Saisonhöhepunkt auf.
Zum Beispiel spar ich mir fürs VO2max-Training die 8min-VO2max-Intervalle für die unmittelbare Vorbereitung auf den Jahreshöhepunkt auf. 20/20 Intervalle habe ich hinter mir (streue ich vielleicht später noch mal ein wegen der Abwechslung), mache jetzt die klassischen 4x4min und werde mich über die 4x5min und 3x6min den 3x8min annähern.
Beim Schwellentraining werde ich die Trainingsadaption versuchen vor allem durch die Umfangssteigerung zu erreichen. Schwellenkreuzen soll dann gegen Ende der unmittelbaren Vorbereitung erstmals im Plan auftauchen.


----------



## Kottenstroeter (14. Februar 2016)

TTT schrieb:


> Das hört sich für mich jetzt nicht nach Periodisierung an. Liege ich da falsch? Wie setzt du neue Reize, um dich langfristig zu steigern? Oder stehst du schon vor den ersten Jahreshöhepunkten?



Der erste Jahreshöhepunkt ist bei mir im April, der zweite Anfang August.  VO2max werde ich die letzten Wochen davor jeweils intensiveren/ausbauen. 4x4min VO2max mache ich seit Jahresbeginn einmal die Woche, aber nicht auf dem Rad. Den 30/30er Intervallen konnte ich bisher irgendwie nix abgewinnen.


----------



## onkel_c (15. Februar 2016)

TTT schrieb:


> *Türkis* 2015 wie beabsichtigt weniger im "Niemandsland" L3 aber noch mit deutlichem Verbesserungspotential


clever! ich kann da nur wieder auf die norwegische langlauf olympia mannschaft verweisen. die trainieren seit jahren kein l3 (isoliert).
fällt nur im geringen prozentsatz als abfallprodukt an. das hat sich wohl bewährt.
l3 macht in der mitte schnell, aber nach oben hin langsam(er).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_c (15. Februar 2016)

TTT schrieb:


> Alles was möglichst spezifisch meine Rennbelastung abdeckt und bei mir besonders gut anschlägt, hebe ich mir für die letzten 8 Wochen vorm ersten Saisonhöhepunkt auf.



wir müssen hier wieder mal unterscheiden. 
training jüngerer athlten (zb peter, marian ...) sieht grundlegend anders aus (sollte es zumindest), als dass der älteren säcke .

aufgrund der thematik von nachlassender kraft und regeneration ist training ab 50 (meiner meinung nach ab mitte/ende 40) anders zu gestalten.kommt erschwerend hinzu, dass die vo2max nicht mehr die beste ist - es sei denn man trainiert diese regelmäßig!
und 15-20h training werden wohl die wenigsten dauerhaft durchstehen, schon gar nicht wenn sie mitten im berufsleben stehen und familie haben ...

ich trainiere im winter eigentlich viel zu hart, da meine l2 einheiten (wie schon oft geschrieben) sehr überschaubar sind. das l2 training >3h  kostet mir zuviel körner. mehr als 3-5h die woche sind da nicht drin. erst zum frühling hin fahre ich da mehr, da ich ausgedehnte enduro touren unternehme um den technischen aspekt zu fördern. ABER: ab und an bekomme ich auch mal ein grundlagenblock eingeschoben, wie dieses jahr zum jahreswechsel mit 3 langen einheiten in 4 tagen.

vo2max fahre ich fast ganzjährig, einmal/woche min. zur erhaltung. in der hauptvorbereitung auch 2x/woche - aber in maßen. da zuviel auch hier nix bringt! ich bevorzuge 3' intervalle. mehr als 5-6 fahre ich nie. den letzten intervall verkürze ich auf 90sec und fahre diesen als allout für die laktattoleranz - meist auf der rolle (weil es da mehr weh tut und die temperatur wettkampfcharakter besitzt).
sst training und 30/30 (mehr als kurzsprints, fahrtspiel) ergänzen das ganze. krafttraining absolviere ich zwischen dez. und märz 2x/woche (nur langhantel und bodyweight), danach 1x/woche zur erhaltung.
bei mir stehen dann noch 3x/woche stretching und core übungen auf dem programm. das läuft nebenher, ist aber für meinen geschmack extrem wichtig, gerade hinsichtlich der athlteik und beweglichkeit (verletzungsrisiken minimieren).
mein schwerpunkt liegt auf abwechslung und ganzheitlichkeit. damit fahre ich seit jahren ganz gut!


----------



## JensL (15. Februar 2016)

TTT schrieb:


> *Türkis* 2015 wie beabsichtigt weniger im "Niemandsland" L3 aber noch mit deutlichem Verbesserungspotential


 
Guten Morgen, ich muss nochmal fragen: L3 ist doch lt. Coggan 76-90% der FTP. Das ist doch im oberen Bereich Sweet Spot, also der Bereich wo ich für Mara Lang recht viel fahren sollte, oder? Trainiert ihr Sweet Spot höher?


----------



## TTT (15. Februar 2016)

SST ist doch 88 bis 94% wenn ich es recht im Kopf habe. Ich tu mich da eh schwer mit, werde immer automatisch schneller, von daher versuche ich nicht über 95% zu kommen. Machs aber eh selten. 1x bisher dieses Jahr am Ende einer Grundlageneinheit. Dann fällt es leichter nicht ständig zu intensiv zu werden und hat noch mal ganz andere Reize für den Fettstoffwechsel... angeblich.


----------



## Kottenstroeter (15. Februar 2016)

onkel_c schrieb:


> clever! ich kann da nur wieder auf die norwegische langlauf olympia mannschaft verweisen. die trainieren seit jahren kein l3 (isoliert).
> fällt nur im geringen prozentsatz als abfallprodukt an. das hat sich wohl bewährt.
> l3 macht in der mitte schnell, aber nach oben hin langsam(er).



Habe letztes Jahr (unbewusst, da noch kein PM vorhanden) viel in L3 trainiert, wie sich jetzt mit PM rausstellt. Die Saisonergebnisse (Marathon/24h Rennen) waren mäßig. Keinerlei Verbesserung gegenüber dem Vorjahr trotz Steigerung der Wochenstunden. Könnte also was dran sein, das L3 nicht viel bringt.
Da ich ebenfalls kurz unter der 50. bin, habe ich so meine Problemchen mit den im Netz kursierenden und hier diskutierten Trainingsmethoden. Ich muss da für mich das geeignete rausfiltern, was bei der Flut an Informationen nicht einfach ist, zumal ich erst seit wenigen Jahren dabei bin. Mache ich zu viel VO2max, bin ich 2 Tage danach platt, deswegen habe ich es zurückgeschraubt. Konzentriere mich jetzt auf die Kraftausdauer. Erster Marathon im April.  Wenn das Wetter passt, schiebe ich noch einen L2-Block dazwischen. Trainingslager at home.


----------



## TTT (15. Februar 2016)

onkel_c schrieb:


> wir müssen hier wieder mal unterscheiden.
> training jüngerer athlten (zb peter, marian ...) sieht grundlegend anders aus (sollte es zumindest), als dass der älteren säcke .
> ...


Hört sich nicht nur sehr vernünftig an, sondern vor allem nach Friels neuestem Buch.
Ich versuche mir das auch als Richtschnur zu nehmen. Nur mit dem Krafttraining tue ich mich unglaublich schwer. Es macht mir einfach Null Komma Null Spaß, obwohl ich die positiven Auswirkungen spüre!

Was ich nicht so ganz nachvollziehen kann sind die 3' Intervalle. Mit wie viel % fährst du die? Kennst du deine W'?
Ich für mich halte die 3' für so ungefähr die höchste Belastung im Vergleich zum Trainingseffekt für die VO2max. Kann an meiner hohen W' liegen, vielleicht habe ich in meinen Überlegungen aber auch was übersehen?


----------



## Milan Racer (15. Februar 2016)

ich fahre Sweetspot (SST) mit 90% meiner FTP
meist in 20min Intervallen und alle 2-3min ein kurzer Antritt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TTT (15. Februar 2016)

Kottenstroeter schrieb:


> Da ich ebenfalls kurz unter der 50. bin, habe ich so meine Problemchen mit den im Netz kursierenden und hier diskutierten Trainingsmethoden. Ich muss da für mich das geeignete rausfiltern, was bei der Flut an Informationen nicht einfach ist, zumal ich erst seit wenigen Jahren dabei bin. Mache ich zu viel VO2max, bin ich 2 Tage danach platt, deswegen habe ich es zurückgeschraubt.


Ich kann dir nur wärmstens das Buch von Friel empfehlen "Schnell und Fit ab 50". Der hat die ganzen Studien (Amerikaneruntypisch) zum alternden Sportler zusammengetragen und kommt zu sehr eindeutigen Ergebnissen!


----------



## __Stefan__ (15. Februar 2016)

trotzdem muss man die Anforderungen bzw. den Charakter der angestrebten Rennen im Auge behalten. Auch im Alter.


----------



## onkel_c (15. Februar 2016)

TTT schrieb:


> Was ich nicht so ganz nachvollziehen kann sind die 3' Intervalle. Mit wie viel % fährst du die? Kennst du deine W'?
> Ich für mich halte die 3' für so ungefähr die höchste Belastung im Vergleich zum Trainingseffekt für die VO2max



ca. 115-120% ftp und auf der rolle, wegen der gleichmäßigkeit. wie schon oft angedeutet ist das hart auf der rolle. outdoor ist es wesentlich einfacher finde ich - aber das schult eben. ich fahre ja nur 4-5x3' da darf es weh tun.

ich fütter gc erst seit nov. mit daten, da dürfte meine w' nicht stimmen. die ist recht hoch derzeit ...



Milan Racer schrieb:


> ch fahre Sweetspot (SST) mit 90% meiner FTP


ähnlich, ca. 87,5% - entweder 20min outdoor oder 12min intervalle rolle.



Milan Racer schrieb:


> und alle 2-3min ein kurzer Antritt


jepp.



__Stefan__ schrieb:


> trotzdem muss man die Anforderungen bzw. den Charakter der angestrebten Rennen im Auge behalten. Auch im Alter.


ganz klar! bei marathon >3h braucht es ein anderes training als für xc oder gar enduro.

friel empfiehlt für die ältere generation (im angesprchenen buch) aber fahrten an der aeroben schwelle (oberes l2) im überschaubaren zeitlichen rahmen. das ganze startet bereits ab 30min-60min. eigentlich für meinen bereich wohl am geeignetsten, aber das erscheint sogar mir ein wenig 'schmal'. bin daher mal 1:15h am samstag auf der rolle gefahren (wenig zeit!) was mich von der intensität im nachhinein aber erstaunt hat. ich werde dies wohl mal öfters durchführen. zeitlich werde ich mich da zwischen 1-2h bewegen, je nachdem ob inddor/outdoor/zeitpunkt.


----------



## JensL (15. Februar 2016)

Milan Racer schrieb:


> ich fahre Sweetspot (SST) mit 90% meiner FTP
> meist in 20min Intervallen und alle 2-3min ein kurzer Antritt


 
Das mache ich auch so und muss sagen, dass mir das recht leicht fällt. Bspw. unter der Woche 3x20min mit 3min Pause. Oder auch mal letzte Woche bei einer 4h MTB Runde insgesamt 1:45h. Da allerdings mit längeren Pausen.


----------



## Kottenstroeter (15. Februar 2016)

Milan Racer schrieb:


> ich fahre Sweetspot (SST) mit 90% meiner FTP
> meist in 20min Intervallen und alle 2-3min ein kurzer Antritt



Jepp, ebenfalls 90% aber nur 12min dafür mit mehren Wiederholungen, länger ist mein Hausberg nicht. 
Aber wie schon geschrieben, die Länge passt ganz gut zu dem, was mich beim Marathon erwartet.


----------



## Kottenstroeter (15. Februar 2016)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> trotzdem muss man die Anforderungen bzw. den Charakter der angestrebten Rennen im Auge behalten. Auch im Alter.



Sehe ich ähnlich. Was würdest du in meinem Fall empfehlen?


----------



## __Stefan__ (15. Februar 2016)

JensL schrieb:


> Das mache ich auch so und muss sagen, dass mir das recht leicht fällt. Bspw. unter der Woche 3x20min mit 3min Pause. Oder auch mal letzte Woche bei einer 4h MTB Runde insgesamt 1:45h. Da allerdings mit längeren Pausen.



also wenn dir das leicht fällt, oder du innerhalb einer 4 h Runde fast 2 h 90%FTP fährst, dann kann das schon auf eine zu niedrige Schätzung für die FTP hinweisen.

Oder du bist einfach so ein Viech, kann natürlich auch sein


----------



## __Stefan__ (15. Februar 2016)

Kottenstroeter schrieb:


> Sehe ich ähnlich. Was würdest du in meinem Fall empfehlen?



Dein Fall?


----------



## filiale (15. Februar 2016)

In den ersten 6 Wochen fahre ich Training 1: 4 x 4 - 15min ein und ausfahren, 4 x 4min bei 115% der FTP, dazwischen jeweils 3min Pause bei 55% der FTP

Danach fahre ich Training 2: Sweetspot - 20min ein und ausfahren, 2 x 20min bei 90% der FTP, dazwischen alle 2min 10sec lang mit 135% der FTP im Stehen,  zwischen den sweetspots 15min Pause bei 66% der FTP

Zwischendurch Grundlage mit 2-3h im oberen Bereich von L2. Und natürlich auch ein paar freie Tage. Erste Ergebnisse erhoffe ich mir Ende April. Im Alter muß man das langsam angehen lassen


----------



## Ronne1983 (15. Februar 2016)

So am WE den geplanten CP60-Test auf der Rolle absolviert.
Das Ergebnis hat den Wert des letzten CP20-Tests (Dez.15), den ich outdoor gefahren bin, ziemlich exakt bestätigt.
Da ich im Dezember 2 Test´s (indoor+outdoor) gefahren bin, weiß ich das meine outdoor FTP um 5% höher liegt.
Heißt im Umkehrschluss, dass ich meine FTP um 5% gesteigert habe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kottenstroeter (15. Februar 2016)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Dein Fall?



Knapp unter 50. 
Wiedereinstieg seit 5 Jahren nach fast 15 sportlosen Jahren. (Beruf, Familie, Haus, foul usw.)
Seit 4 Jahren den Spaß an Marathons/24h Rennen entdeckt. Seit 2 Jahren etwas strukturierteres Training "nach Plan".
Seit Ende Dezember mit PM unterwegs. Den Hersteller erspare ich uns......
2 teilige Saison. April Mittelgebirgs-Marathon(s), August 24h-Rennen, dieses Jahr im 4er.


----------



## Milan Racer (15. Februar 2016)

ich hatte gestern meine beste Trainingseinheit des Jahres


----------



## Ronne1983 (15. Februar 2016)

Vielleicht nochmal ein Diskussionsansatz zum Thema TSS durch GA-Einheiten.
Da ja der L2-Bereich relativ groß ist, habe ich diesen für mich nochmals in L2a und L2b unterteilt.
Wenn ich jetzt eine 3-stündige L2b Einheit mit 70% der FTP fahre, so komme ich auch auf 150 TSS.
Wenn ich dagegen nur 3 h L2a mit 60 % fahre, komme ich nur auf etwas über 100 TSS.

Wie fahrt Ihr denn eure L2-Einheiten? Eher im unteren oder oberen L2-Bereich?


----------



## Kottenstroeter (15. Februar 2016)

Ronne1983 schrieb:


> Wie fahrt Ihr denn eure L2-Einheiten? Eher im unteren oder oberen L2-Bereich?



Oberes L2, aber eigentlich unbewusst!
Seit ich SST-Intervalle fahre, drifte ich permanent nach oben ab.


----------



## __Stefan__ (15. Februar 2016)

Kottenstroeter schrieb:


> Knapp unter 50.
> Wiedereinstieg seit 5 Jahren nach fast 15 sportlosen Jahren. (Beruf, Familie, Haus, foul usw.)
> Seit 4 Jahren den Spaß an Marathons/24h Rennen entdeckt. Seit 2 Jahren etwas strukturierteres Training "nach Plan".
> Seit Ende Dezember mit PM unterwegs. Den Hersteller erspare ich uns......
> 2 teilige Saison. April Mittelgebirgs-Marathon(s), August 24h-Rennen, dieses Jahr im 4er.



uffff ... keine Ahnung. Muss selber lernen, was bei dir funktioniert und was nicht. Vorgeben ist die Charketeristik der Rennen, dein Zeitbudget und deine Regenerationsfähigkeit. Und natürlich noch vieles mehr. Aber daraus musst du dir dann deinen Mix raussuchen.


----------



## Kottenstroeter (15. Februar 2016)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> uffff ... keine Ahnung. Muss selber lernen, was bei dir funktioniert und was nicht. .


Jepp, genau das mache ich gerade. 
Der Powermeter ist da ein relativ gutes Hilfsmittel zur Steuerung, um die Wirksamkeit zu erkennen.
Ob das Gesamtkonstrukt dann passt, wird sich im Laufe der Saison zeigen.


----------



## TTT (15. Februar 2016)

onkel_c schrieb:


> ca. 115-120% ftp und auf der rolle, wegen der gleichmäßigkeit. wie schon oft angedeutet ist das hart auf der rolle. outdoor ist es wesentlich einfacher finde ich - aber das schult eben. ich fahre ja nur 4-5x3' da darf es weh tun.


Aus dem Grund ist das normalerweise meine erste Outdooreinheit der Woche (falls kritsch ist, wie oft man raus kann). VO2max geht für mich auf der Rolle nicht wirklich.
Bei 4x3' mit der von dir genannten Intensität wäre ich in Summe vielleicht 3min an der Atmungsgrenze. Und das ist nach meinem Verständnis einer - vielleicht DER - entscheidende Faktor beim VO2max Training. 12min Belastung für die Muskeln, nur 3min Trainingsreiz für die wesentlichen Effekte...
Das sind meine Überlegungen dazu. Aber ich bin kein Trainingswissenschaftler und will auch Niemand belehren. Würde mich aber über eure Meinung zu dem Thema freuen. Hilft uns ja allen weiter.

Im Augenblick führt meine Überlegung zu folgendem idealen VO2max Intervall:
Erste Minute ca. 120% FTP um schnell in die Sauerstoffschuld zu kommen
ab der 2. Minute möglichst lange >= 105% FTP
Sollte für mich auf maximal 3x8min funktionieren und da möchte ich mich bis in die unmittelbare Rennvorbereitung hin entwickeln, auch, weil für mich als Marathonfahrer, der nicht in einer Spitzengruppe mithalten muss (kann), die VO2max von der Wichtigkeit im Rennen erst an dritter Stelle steht.

Meinungen?


----------



## Ronne1983 (15. Februar 2016)

TTT schrieb:


> Im Augenblick führt meine Überlegung zu folgendem idealen VO2max Intervall:
> Erste Minute ca. 120% FTP um schnell in die Sauerstoffschuld zu kommen
> ab der 2. Minute möglichst lange >= 105% FTP
> Sollte für mich auf maximal 3x8min funktionieren und da möchte ich mich bis in die unmittelbare Rennvorbereitung hin entwickeln, auch, weil für mich als Marathonfahrer, der nicht in einer Spitzengruppe mithalten muss (kann), die VO2max von der Wichtigkeit im Rennen erst an dritter Stelle steht.



Klingt für mich sehr plausibel. VO2max-Intervalle auf der Rolle gefallen mir aufgrund der permanenten Schnappatmung auch nicht so wirklich.
Daher habe ich VO2max-Intervalle aus meinem Wintertraining auch verbannt. 10-Minuten Intervalle bei 100-105% der FTP sind auf der Rolle noch halbwegs erträglich.


----------



## Cornells (15. Februar 2016)

TTT schrieb:


> Im Augenblick führt meine Überlegung zu folgendem idealen VO2max Intervall:
> Erste Minute ca. 120% FTP um schnell in die Sauerstoffschuld zu kommen
> ab der 2. Minute möglichst lange >= 105% FTP
> Sollte für mich auf maximal 3x8min funktionieren und da möchte ich mich bis in die unmittelbare Rennvorbereitung hin entwickeln, auch, weil für mich als Marathonfahrer, der nicht in einer Spitzengruppe mithalten muss (kann), die VO2max von der Wichtigkeit im Rennen erst an dritter Stelle steht.
> Meinungen?



Klingt für mich jetzt erstmal logisch, da es auch im Rennen oft so ähnlich ist! 
Wobei es muss ja nicht zwingend die Spitzengruppe sein! Ärgerlich genug wenn man aus einer Gruppe wegplatzt, weil man eine kurze Spitze nicht mitgehen kann ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ronne1983 (15. Februar 2016)

Cornells schrieb:


> Wobei es muss ja nicht zwingend die Spitzengruppe sein! Ärgerlich genug wenn man aus einer Gruppe wegplatzt, weil man eine kurze Spitze nicht mitgehen kann ...



Ist mir die letzte Saison das ein oder andere mal passiert. Meistens war es dann aber auch so, dass ich fast alle wieder einfangen konnte indem ich konstant mein Tempo weiter gefahren bin.


----------



## Milan Racer (15. Februar 2016)

Ronne1983 schrieb:


> Wie fahrt Ihr denn eure L2-Einheiten? Eher im unteren oder oberen L2-Bereich?



eher im unteren. Vielleicht auch daran geschuldet das ich solche Einheiten lieber mit anderen zusammen fahre


----------



## Milan Racer (15. Februar 2016)

TTT schrieb:


> VO2max Training
> 
> Meinungen?



*The Best VO2 Max Training for Cyclists – Here is the deal:*
Warm up for at least 10 minutes. (Here is a quick warm-up routine)
2 min: VO2 max intensity
8 min: threshold intensity
10 min easy rolling
2 min: VO2 max intensity
8 min: threshold intensity
10 min cool down

fahre ich so ab und zu oder 1min Vollgas mit 4min FTP hinten dran


----------



## onkel_c (15. Februar 2016)

TTT schrieb:


> Meinungen?



du fährst ja offensichtlich lang bis länger . ich würde da auch eher die intensität bei vo2max an der unteren grenze halten, dafür aber längere intervalle fahren (5-8min). bei arg langen rennen >4-5h würde ich eher sst intervalle favorisieren. sprich die vo2max belastung wird wohl mit der dauer des rennens eher nach unten gehen ... ich meine peter hatte sowas mal angedeutet. ich muss aber gestehen, dass ich den test noch nicht selber angetreten bin, da ich eben 'anders' race. daher dies nur als meinung/vermutung.

ICH kann 115-120%ftp über 3min auf der rolle fahren. 4-5 mal geht ganz ordentlich. bin auch schon bis zu 7 intervalle damit gefahren.
schlimm sind immer die 90sec laktattoleranz hinten raus. da bin selbst ich froh, wenn ich nicht vom bike kippe .
auch mit 12min sst intervallen komme ich ordentlich klar. das sind aber in der tat fordernde einheiten, weshalb ich die wiederholungsanzahl eben eher gering halte, siehe vor!

outdoor sind für mich 3x20'/4x20' sst weniger ein thema ... auch 4x4' oder dergl. sind kein großes problem.


----------



## JensL (15. Februar 2016)

Ronne1983 schrieb:


> Wie fahrt Ihr denn eure L2-Einheiten? Eher im unteren oder oberen L2-Bereich?


Eher im unteren. Habe 60%-65% FTP als Zielgröße. Fahre momentan eine reine L2 Einheit die Woche und eine kombiniert mit SST. Dabei fahre ich dann in den "Pausen" mit den 60%-65%.


----------



## Themar7 (15. Februar 2016)

L2 Training wenn nicht viel Zeit ist dann oberer Bereich. Bei langen Touren unterer Bereich. Bei Gruppenfahrten ist der L1 Anteil auch höher.

Im September vergangenen Jahres hatte ich ein SST Intervall von 1,5h Dauer mit 88% FTP 4W/kg.  War aber auch sehr ausgeruht und frisch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __Stefan__ (15. Februar 2016)

zum Thema optimales VO2max Training: habe mal einen Review Artikel (d.h. also einen wissenschaftlichen Übersichtsartikel, der alle existierenden Einzelstudien zu einem Thema zusammenfasst) zu dem Thema gelesen. Deren Schlussfolgerung aus vielen Einzelstudien:

a) eigentlich weiß man nichts (wie so oft)
b) und vermutlich kommt es nur auf die maximale Zeit pro Einheit im entsprechenden Trainingsbereich an. D.h. man solle das Programm so wählen, dass man innerhalb eines Intervallprogramms die Zeit im VO2max Bereich maximiert.


----------



## onkel_c (15. Februar 2016)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> D.h. man solle das Programm so wählen, dass man innerhalb eines Intervallprogramms die Zeit im VO2max Bereich maximiert.



? wie meinen?
ich kann da nicht ganz folgen, sorry. das erläutere mal bitte.


----------



## __Stefan__ (15. Februar 2016)

das es wohl egal ist, ob 2x10 min, oder 4x5 min mit 3 min Recovery oder 5 min Recovery oder was auch immer. Entscheidend sind 20 min Gesamt.

Intervalle helfen aber die Zeit im Belastungsbereich zu maximieren. insbesondere 4 min + 4 min Recovery zeigten für den Bereich das größte Maximierungspotential.


----------



## TTT (15. Februar 2016)

Hmm, Studien lassen meist ziemlich viel Interpretationsspielraum. Wäre interessant, diese im Einzelnen zu betrachten.
- Es würde mich interessieren, was als Zeit im VO2max-Bereich gewertet wird. Das ganze Intervall oder nur die Zeit ab maximaler Atmung?
- Über welche Zeiträume die Studien gingen. Spielte Periodisierung eine Rolle oder waren die Zeiträume zu kurz?
- Wurde die W' berücksichtigt oder mussten alle Probanden die gleichen Intervalle fahren?
- Auf welchem Leistungsstand befanden sich die Probanden?
- usw.


----------



## __Stefan__ (15. Februar 2016)

nichts für ungut


----------



## Peter88 (15. Februar 2016)

onkel_c schrieb:


> du fährst ja offensichtlich lang bis länger . ich würde da auch eher die intensität bei vo2max an der unteren grenze halten, dafür aber längere intervalle fahren (5-8min). bei arg langen rennen >4-5h würde ich eher sst intervalle favorisieren. sprich die vo2max belastung wird wohl mit der dauer des rennens eher nach unten gehen ... ich meine peter hatte sowas mal angedeutet...


Äh, ne und wenn doch war es keine absicht
Bin mir diesbezüglich zu unsicher als das ich meine Vermutung teilen möchte.


----------



## onkel_c (15. Februar 2016)

sorry dann behaupte ich das gegenteil  - gut, dass du es berichtigst, danke (ich hatte es so interpretiert).


----------



## lyse (15. Februar 2016)

Ich bin letzten Winter den Wasi Plan aus dem Tourforum gefahren- Welcher ja polarisierent (L5 VO2max) aufgebaut ist. Er hat über 100 Studien zum Thema VO2max gesichtet, die einzelnen Teilnehmer anhand ihrer CP Kurve (schwacher, mittlere und hohe W') eingeteilt und verschiedene Intervalllängen (8min,4min und noch kürzer) fahren lassen. Welches Resümee er schlussendlich daraus gezogen hat, weiß ich nicht. Nur, dass in diesem Wintertraining, welchem ich nicht teilnehme, aber ab und zu mitlese, diese Aufteilung nicht erfolgt ist und jeder die Intervalllänge fährt, die einem am meisten Spaß macht.
Interessante Linksammlung Wasi letztes Jahr http://forum.tour-magazin.de/showthread.php?319652-Linksammlung-zu-Wasis-Wintertraining-2-0/page2

Was allerdings nun dazugekommen ist, ist ein getriggertes Intervalltraining mit Anfangs einer höheren Last um schneller die VO2max zu erreichen, welche dann reduziert wird um das Intervall zu Ende zu fahren ->maximierte Zeit mit VO2max


----------



## onkel_c (16. Februar 2016)

@ __Stefan__ danke für die erhellung!

grundsätzlich ist vomax als bereich festgelegt. wir sind uns wohl erstmal einig, dass das so relativ unstrittig ist.
ergo bleiben 105-120%ftp gesetzt. für mein intervall bleibt also nun die zeit, die ich (an wattleistung) im zielbereich trete.

ich unterscheide grundsätzlich intervalltraining rolle vs indoor. warum auf der rolle habe ich ja jetzt mehrfach geschrieben.
outdoor gestaltet sich das ganze ohnhin einfacher (weil die fahrt nicht ständig gebremst wird und die ermüdung dann nicht so stark/schnell von statten geht).

bei 8min auf der rolle würde ich die 120% nicht oft schaffen. auch von der psyche her wär das ein schwere ding. für meinen anwendungsfall käme hinzu, dass 8 oder 10min ohnehin zu lang wären. optimal, dass weiß ich aus unzähligen rennen, erscheinen da eher bei vo2max die magischen 5min. und genau da liege ich auch auf einem top wert. also scheint ja erst mal alles korrekt zu sein für mich.
zum vgl.: mein ftp wert hinkt diesem ergebnis deutlich hinterher. diesen bekomme ich aber auch einfach nicht wirklich gut gesteigert. ich bin aber auch einfach 'zu dick' (zu viele muskeln) ... da bleibt eben nur, wie geschehen, jahrzentelang  downhill zu fahren und seit ein paar jahren jetzt eben enduro, cc läuft zu trainingszwecken nebenher .

somit hat sich bei mir ein 5x3/3 oder 4/4 auf der rolle bewährt, wobei ich immer um die 115-120%ftp anpeile und schaffe. mehr als 16min im zielbereich fahre ich da nicht, weil das zu fordernd würde im hinblick auf das wochenpensum.
outdoor fahre ich (meist ab märz) auch mal 4x5/5 oder auch tabatas.

da aber noch mind. 2x maxkraft + sst + eine schnellere ausfahrt die woche anstehen, muss man aufpassen nicht zu overpowern.
mit ü50 ist das schon nicht ganz so entspannt, vor allem dann nicht wenn man 2x/woche (hin und wieder) vo2max trainiert.


----------



## JensL (16. Februar 2016)

Aufgrund der Anregung hier und weil es gepasst hat, heute das erste Mal VO2Max gefahren: 4x4min mit 110% FTP und 3min Pause dazwischen.
Erstes Int. war zäh, zweites und drittes gut, beim letzten musste ich am Ende kämpfen. Alles in allem war es gut, würd ich sagen - Wahnsinn, was 5% Differenz zum FTP Test ausmachen! 

Bin immer wieder vom PM begeistert: nach spätestens 15 Sek hatte ich mich mit den Watt eingeschossen, während der Puls erst nach 1:30 im Zielbereich war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (16. Februar 2016)

Was Du dabei feststellen wirst, wenn Du 4x4 zweimal die Woche machst und dazwischen immer GA1 von 2-3 Stunden, daß Dein Puls sich bei 4x4 langsam aber sicher nach unten optimiert, daran merkt man schnell den Erfolg.


----------



## Milan Racer (16. Februar 2016)

filiale schrieb:


> Was Du dabei feststellen wirst, wenn Du 4x4 zweimal die Woche machst und dazwischen immer GA1 von 2-3 Stunden, daß Dein Puls sich bei 4x4 langsam aber sicher nach unten optimiert, daran merkt man schnell den Erfolg.



uaah,
lese und höre ich immer wieder das viele dann doch den Puls irgendwie mit einbauen.
Da graut es mir. Erfolg merkt man wenn man die 4x4min mit mehr Watt fahren kann.
Lass bei sowas den Puls weg. Vielleicht macht das Training dich auch fix und fertig und der Puls geht deshalb nicht mehr hoch.


----------



## Kottenstroeter (17. Februar 2016)

Milan Racer schrieb:


> Lass bei sowas den Puls weg. Vielleicht macht das Training dich auch fix und fertig und der Puls geht deshalb nicht mehr hoch.



Was z.B. bei mir der Fall war, wo ich es mit den Intervallen etwas übertrieben habe.
Lasse den Puls mitlaufen, aber auch nur, damit GC z.B. den Effizienz Faktor oder die Entkopplung berechnen kann.


----------



## onkel_c (17. Februar 2016)

filiale schrieb:


> daß Dein Puls sich bei 4x4 langsam aber sicher *nach unten optimiert*


das könnte man falsch interpretieren. wenn dein puls letztlich nicht mehr, oder im untersten bereich des zielbereiches ist, ist das intervall zu lax! ganz so drastisch wie mr sehe ich das mal nicht, da auch ich hier und da mit dem puls als zweite steuergröße arbeite. wenn man sich gut kennt, viel erfahrung hat und die dinge korrekt einstuft wird man feststellen, dass wattleistung und zugehöriger puls deckungsgleich sind.
wenn nicht, und das ist eben der vorteil, stimmt was im gesamtsystem nicht. das stellt man mit reiner wattmessung mitunter aber nicht so fest ...



Milan Racer schrieb:


> Vielleicht macht das Training dich auch fix und fertig und der Puls geht deshalb nicht mehr hoch


in diesem fall gehe ich davon aus, dass du auch probleme hättest bei vo2max den zielbereich nicht mehr hinzubekommen. das weist genau auf mein angesprochenes problem hin. würde ich mit intervall1 beginnen und mein puls sich derart verhalten (puls niedrig, höllische anstrengung um in den zielbereich zu gelangen) wüßte ich sofort, dass ich das training abrrechen muß. es zu erzwingen macht keinen sinn. nur mit wattmesser weiß ich erst mal nicht unbedingt warum dass gerade so schwer ist und sich völlig anders vehält als normal.

athleten die in einem (oder nahe an einem) übertrainingszustand sind und noch vo2max werte erreichen dürften sehr selten sein. da muss man schon über ein heftiges level verfügen. aber auch wenn du 'angeschossen' und müde bist macht es keinen sinn solch ein training zu absolvieren, denn es lebt von der qualität und nicht der quantität. es macht sinn bei vo2 max lieber einen intervall zu wenig, als zuviel zu absolvieren. derjenige, der zuviel des guten ist wird dein training nachhaltig negativ beeinträchtigen (angeschossen, müde, weniger lust, leistungsbereitschaft ...). während derausgelassene intervall dir nicht wirklich einen schlechteren trainingserfolg beschert.
friel legt gerade älteren athleten nahe lieber grundsätzlich den letzten intervall weg zu lassen. aber auch hier hilft viel erfahrung und körpergefühl. man kann sowas 'erlernen'.


----------



## onkel_c (17. Februar 2016)

mal was in eigener sache:
ICH schlage mich seit langem immer wieder mit der tehamtik der trainingssteuerung bzg. regenerationswoche rum.
'normal' trainiere ich im 3+1 rhythmus, was auch ganz gut funktionieret aber ab und an in woche 3 auch mal ziemlich hart wurde.

momentan habe ich mal auf 2+1 (was friel auch empfiehlt) umgestellt. das bedeutet langfristig natürlich auch einen deutlich geringeren umfang, less trainingsload ...

da ich ja schon älter bin ... aber dennoch das gefühl habe bei 2+1 eher 'lascher' zu trainieren....

wie haltet ihr das? woran orientiert ihr euch. auch streng nach rhythmus oder doch auch individuell? (mache ich auch wenn es notwendig erscheint, zumal wir ja alle noch neben dem sport meist genug um die ohren haben, so dass man immer ggf. anpassen muss).


----------



## oflech (17. Februar 2016)

Der Puls schwankt z.b. je nach Tagesform und ist deshalb keine wirkliche Steuergröße. Selbst bei Grundlageneinheiten. Lasse ihn trotzdem immer mitlaufen, weil ich tatsächlich aus dem Verhältnis Leistung, Körpergefühl und Puls erkennen kann wie es mir geht.
Hatte z.b. auf der Rolle bei den Intervallen einen sehr hohen Puls trotz viel zu niedriger Leistung. Also bin ich die Intervalle eben mit geringeren Werten gefahren. Die Problematik ist ja bekannt beim Rollenfahren.
Onkel c, ich habe mein Rhythmus auch auf 2+1 umgestellt. Dadurch das ich das Training über die CTL/TTS steuere habe ich nicht das Gefühl das ich lascher trainiere. Eher das Gegenteil. 
Finde aber auch das die Trainingsempfehlungen von Friel teilweise etwas lasch sind, und nehme sie deshalb nur als Empfehlung.


----------



## oflech (17. Februar 2016)

Mein aktueller PMC Chart


----------



## __Stefan__ (17. Februar 2016)

Ich habe kein fixes Regenerationsmuster: Arbeit, insbesondere Dienstreisen und Schnupfen geben oft die Rahmenbedingungen vor. Und natürlich auch das Wetter und die schlaflosen Nächte. Geht trotzdem.

Ab 35-40 geht es so richtig bergab mit der Regenerationsfähigkeit.


----------



## onkel_c (17. Februar 2016)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Ab 35-40 geht es so richtig bergab mit der Regenerationsfähigkeit.



das mußte jetzt aber nicht sein. du solltest nicht noch öl ins feuer gießen ! was soll man da als 50+ sagen? nö, ich ignoriere das einfach weg.
erkältung, infekte ... habe ich seit jahren nicht mehr wirklich - zumindest nix ernstes. mal ein, zwei tage pause und alles ist wieder gut .

ich werde es wohl aber auch deutlich flexibler gestalten in zukunft. shit wetter, eher lockerer und regenarativer, gutes wetter mehr power und umfang. hoffe dass sich das ab märz halbwegs ausgeht ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kottenstroeter (17. Februar 2016)

3 zu 1 funktioniert bei mir nur in der Grundlagenphase, da auch nicht mehr der Jüngste….
Mache es aber ähnlich wie Stefan. Steure das Ganze über Körpergefühl, GC und Wetterbericht. Versuche möglichst viele Einheiten draußen auf dem Rad zu fahren, da lebt der Plan sowieso. Man will ja auch noch ein bisschen Spaß bei der ganzen Sache haben. Nur strikt nach Plan fahren? Nööö!
Mache aber auch keine ganze Regenerationswoche. Also 2 Wochen ansteigende Belastung und dann 3-4 Tage Regeneration. Bei vollen 3 Wochen bräuchte ich auch `ne ganze Woche bis ich wieder auf dem Damm bin.


----------



## JensL (17. Februar 2016)

Ich tue mich mit Periodisierung auch sehr schwer. Für die Langdistanzen brauche ich die Umfänge am WE. Derzeit Sa 2-3 und So 3-5 Stunden - wenn das Wetter mitspielt. Unter der Woche muss ich trainieren, wie ich Zeit habe. Idealerweise 3Mal, klappt aber häufig auch nicht. Ich versuche daher nur die Intensität etwas zu steuern. Den Rest muss ich mit Körpergefühl machen. Muss aber auch sagen, dass ich mich mit TSS, CTL usw. noch nicht intensiv beschäftigt habe. Zudem lade ich auch nicht jede Einheit gleich in GC, schaue mir aber in Strava die Kurven an und versuche erstmal daraus Schlüsse zu ziehen... Hier kann ich theoretisch sicher noch viel verbessern, weiss aber nicht, ob ich das dann in der Praxis auch umsetzen kann.


----------



## TTT (17. Februar 2016)

Regeneration:
Ich kenn das in der Theorie eigentlich vor allem im Grundlagenblock mit dem 3:1, sonst eher 2:1
Ich plane das so in meinem Trainingsplan ein und mache das dann auch, wenn nicht vorher durch Arbeit, Krankheit, Familie oder einfach nur besch****** Wetter schon eine Regenerationsperiode entsteht.
Regenerationsperiode ist ein gutes Stichwort. Regenerationswoche paßt bei mir nicht. Ich mach das individuell und starte wieder, wenn ich das Gefühl habe, dass die Müdigkeit verschwunden ist. Meist sind das so 4-6 Tage. Hängt aber bei mir vielleicht auch damit zusammen, dass ich mit der TSB nur ganz selten unter -20 gehe, weil es da für mich gefährlich wird.


----------



## lyse (17. Februar 2016)

Ich fahre seit November so, dass ich mich pro Woche 2-5 CTL Punkte steigere -ohne eine Regenerationswoche einzuhalten bzw. zu planen. Funktioniert bisher ganz gut. Da ich letztes Jahr TSS, CTL usw. keine Beachtung geschenkt habe, waren zwar meine Ergebnisse wie in den Jahren ohne PM zuvor, besser, aber sicherlich waren die Möglichkeiten nicht ausgeschöpft. Ich bin einfach zu wenig gefahren. Diese Saison möchte ich strukturierter Trainieren und plane zu April/Mai eine CTL von ungefähr 100.
Da ich mein erstes Rennen diese Jahr mit dem Rennrad auf der "Langstrecke" bestreiten werden (115km 1300hm -ist eigentlich nicht so lang!) und meine CP anheben möchte, fahre ich seit November viele Schwelleneinheiten.

Pro Woche:
2* SST Belastungszeit 2-3*20-30min oder 1*45min
1* L4 3-4*10-15min
1* L2
1* L5 oder je nach Verfassung L2

Sollte ich die seperate L2 Einheit streichen und lieber etwas anderes fahren? In den anderen Einheiten fahre ich als Lückenfüller doch genug L2?!

Im Januar sieht man schön, dass ich eine Woche krank war (Infekt). Bisherige CP Leistungsteigerung von November 15 zu jetzt +14%.


----------



## __Stefan__ (17. Februar 2016)

L2 macht halt eigentlich nur Sinn, wenn man es entsprechend lang fährt. Unter 3 h sehe ich das nicht als Training, sondern nur als "Freude an der Bewegung". 

Ich habe auch generell das Problem, wenn ich zu intensiv trainiere, dass ich dann auf "Wochenbasis" die Belastung nicht hinbekomme, da ich mich zu fertig bin. Bin aber auch schon ein fast-alter-Sack.


----------



## Kottenstroeter (17. Februar 2016)

lyse schrieb:


> Sollte ich die seperate L2 Einheit streichen und lieber etwas anderes fahren? In den anderen Einheiten fahre ich als Lückenfüller doch genug L2?!



Mmmmh, gegen was tauschen? Noch mehr Intervalle? Ich würd's nicht verpacken.
Fahre min 1x die Woche eine reine L2 mit 3-5h Länge, je nach Wetter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan Racer (17. Februar 2016)

lyse schrieb:


> Im Januar sieht man schön, dass ich eine Woche krank war. Bisherige CP Leistungsteigerung von November 15 zu jetzt +14%.



alleine aus deiner Grafik kann ich dir sagen das es so kommen musste bzw. irgendwann soweit ist. Über so einen langen Zeitraum der TSB immer negativ führt unweigerlich zu Krankheit. Die Steigerung der CTL ist schon grenzwertig hoch und dann ohne Ruhephasen. Super schönes Beispiel wie man diese Werte in der Trainingsplanung berücksichten sollte bzw. ignoriert


----------



## lyse (17. Februar 2016)

Also werde ich wohl die 3h L2 Einheit beibelassen.

Die Krankheit im Januar war ein grippaler Infekt, der eine Woche zuvor ebenfalls meine Frau plagte. Das man nach dem Training allgemein anfälliger gegen Viren ist, ist mir klar ;-)

Ich habe mich zur CTL Steigerung an Hunter & Coggan Wattmessung im Radsport orientiert. Zum Thema passen ebenfalls
http://www.rennrad-news.de/forum/threads/trainingssteuerung-nach-tss-ctl-atl-etc.129181/
sowie
http://jpansy.at/2011/06/17/the-next-level-zwischenbericht/

Auch dort wurde eine stetige Steigerung als kein Problem dargestellt?! Wie gehst du/ihr genau vor?


----------



## Milan Racer (17. Februar 2016)

hatte es paar Seiten vorher schonmal gepostet, also 3Wochenrhythmus.
Hier der CTL Antieg pro Woche. TSB regelmaßig positiv, spätestens nach 3 Wochen mal.


----------



## oflech (18. Februar 2016)

Milan, hier mal mein PMC in der Darstellung von lyse. Sieht fast identisch aus, hatte über die Feiertage auch Zeit und bin dementsprechend viel gefahren. TSB deshalb im Keller. Habe dann rausgenommen und bin bisher komplett ohne Erkältung durchgekommen. Mache aber auch regelmäßig Ruhewochen. Aktuell 2+1.
Ich wollte nur sagen das es nicht immer zwangläufig zur Krankheit kommen muß.


----------



## lyse (18. Februar 2016)

Meiner Meinung nach, sollte man die allgemeine Formulierung "Krankheit" in Bezug zur Trainingssteuerung / CTL als Übertraining werten. Vor einem Infekt oder ähnlichem, man auch mit einer positiven TSB nicht gefeit.
Der bisherige CTL Anstieg konnte ich gut verkraften (ständige CP Anpassung nötig), auch wenn zur Zeit "frisch" etwas anderes ist.

Ich werde aber dein Tipp beherzigen Milan Racer und erstmal ein paar Tage locker machen und ein Plateau halten.


Wie gestaltet ihr die Regenerationswoche?


Grüße


----------



## Milan Racer (18. Februar 2016)

lyse schrieb:


> Wie gestaltet ihr die Regenerationswoche?



ich mach keine ganzen Wochen "Ruhe", sondern meist nur 3-4 Tage.
Habe diese Woche "Ruhe" gemacht. Samstag letztes richtiges Training. Sonntag 1h locker gefahren. Montag 1,5h hart SST mit 100TSS.
Dienstag und Mittwoch nur je 25min zur Arbeit und zurück. Bin jetzt mit TSB wieder bei +10 und werde gleich CP20 Test fahren 

Also ich mach in den Ruhetagen entweder wirklich lockere kurze Fahrten oder auch mal kurz und hart. Einfach deutlich weniger TSS so das ich mal in den positiven Bereich komme und wieder richtig Lust aufs biken bekomme.


----------



## Kottenstroeter (18. Februar 2016)

lyse schrieb:


> Ich werde aber dein Tipp beherzigen Milan Racer und erstmal ein paar Tage locker machen und ein Plateau halten.


So habe ich es jetzt auch gemacht, erst mal ein Plateau bilden und halten.
Bei mir war die Luft nach den vielen SST- und VO2max-Intervallen, trotz Regenerationstagen, etwas raus.
Zur Abwechslung gibt es jetzt mal eine reine L2-Woche, wobei, wenn ich mir so den Wetterbericht anschaue, wird die wohl etwas kürzer ausfallen.


----------



## oflech (18. Februar 2016)

Ich schaue auch das in der Ruhewoche die TSB geringer ist. Und je nachdem was die Beine sagen gestalte ich die Inhalte der Ruhewoche.


----------



## onkel_c (18. Februar 2016)

bei 'ruhewoche' halte ich es eher konservativ (zumindest ab januar/februar):
ganz bewußt nur ganz lockere l1 einheiten und viel stretching + core an 5 aufeinander folgenden tagen, hier und da auch mal 1-2 tage nix.
am samstag fahre ich dann immer test: 5min max. + ftp.  sonntag dann wieder ganz locker 30-40min l1.

danach kann ich wieder qualitativ entweder 3 oder 2 wochen hintereinander aufbauen. derzeit eben viel mit sst, vo2max und kraft max.


----------



## Milan Racer (18. Februar 2016)

So, Hose runter und her mit den Ergebnissen 

CP20 Test 402Watt

Wobei ich wieder an meine Sommerteststrecke muss.
Hausberg trotz Endurofully etwas zu kurz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_c (18. Februar 2016)

Milan Racer schrieb:


> So, Hose runter und her mit den Ergebnissen
> 
> CP20 Test 402Watt
> 
> ...



wohl eher zu flach, oder?


----------



## oflech (18. Februar 2016)

Irgendwann mache ich auch wieder einen. Brauch ich aber eigentlich nicht, merke auch an unseren Trainingsrennen und an den Intervallen das ich mich verbessere.


----------



## BENDERR (18. Februar 2016)

Milan Racer schrieb:


> hatte es paar Seiten vorher schonmal gepostet, also 3Wochenrhythmus.
> Hier der CTL Antieg pro Woche. TSB regelmaßig positiv, spätestens nach 3 Wochen mal.


ist die grafik mit der metrik coggan LTS anstieg?

ich bin übrigens auch der meinung, dass die TSB ruhig "lange" negativ bleiben kann. sie sollte nur nicht zu tief fallen und am ende der ruhewoche sollte man wieder bei +/- 0 sein.
positiv eigntl nur bei krankheit oder vor "A"-Rennen.. so beschreibt es coggan ja auch in seinem buch.


----------



## Milan Racer (18. Februar 2016)

BENDERR schrieb:


> ist die grafik mit der metrik coggan LTS anstieg?



ja


----------



## __Stefan__ (19. Februar 2016)

Eigentlich wollte ich heute mit dem Tourenski auf'n Berg, Arbeit ließ/läßt aber nur eine kurze Einheit im Keller zu. Also Test.

Stetig gemacher Anstieg. Die letzten 3 Monate nur viel Zone 2 und SST. Nie über 92% FTP, dafür aber lange.


----------



## Milan Racer (19. Februar 2016)

dann will ich nach gestrigem Test auch mal


----------



## Levty2001 (19. Februar 2016)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Nie über 92% FTP, dafür aber lange.



Wie lange hast du die 92% gehalten, bzw wie sieht so eine Trainingseinheit aus?


----------



## __Stefan__ (19. Februar 2016)

SST ist ja echt variabel, schaut bei mir ganz unterschiedlich aus.

Die letzten Wochen viel auf meinem Kickr im Keller gehockt, da dann klassisch 2-3x20min oder gleich 45-75min durchgefahren. Oder aber 10min-1min Pause usw für 45-90 min. Je nach Empfinden, mehrmals die Woche. Die Gesamtbelastungsdauer so grob immer gesteigert, bis eben ein neuer FTP Schätzer kam. Dann wieder etwas kürzer gefahren. Je nach Gefühl und Motivation dann auch eher unteres SST oder oberes SST gefahren.

Draußen am Berg 2-3 x 20-30 min mit kombiniertem Fahrtechniktraining. Würde gerne länger am Stück eine Belastung fahren, aber nach 30 min kommt momentan der Schnee. Weiter geht es noch nicht.


----------



## JensL (20. Februar 2016)

Milan Racer schrieb:


> So, Hose runter und her mit den Ergebnissen
> CP20 Test 402Watt
> Wobei ich wieder an meine Sommerteststrecke muss. Hausberg trotz Endurofully etwas zu kurz.



Kein Wetter zu schlecht für ein CP20 Test  ... wobei die Heimfahrt bei strömendem Regen grenzwertig war 

CP20 - 346W (+5W vs. 23.01.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TTT (20. Februar 2016)

Nettes Bild mit der Hütte. Ich vermute, den Erfrischungsraum (s. Schild) hast du gebraucht.
Ich hock vorm Rechner und kann mich nicht aufraffen!


----------



## Levty2001 (20. Februar 2016)

Was tretet ihr denn für krasse Wattzahlen.
Mir wird Angst und Bange...


----------



## Leon96 (20. Februar 2016)

Levty2001 schrieb:


> Was tretet ihr denn für krasse Wattzahlen.
> Mir wird Angst und Bange...


Sagt der, der 61 Kilo wiegt


----------



## MrFaker (20. Februar 2016)

Levty2001 schrieb:


> Was tretet ihr denn für krasse Wattzahlen.
> Mir wird Angst und Bange...



Das sind alles voll die Tiere.


----------



## Levty2001 (20. Februar 2016)

chrisRM6 schrieb:


> Das sind alles voll die Tiere.



Bestimmt alles Stage Fahrer


----------



## Schwitte (20. Februar 2016)

Pssssst!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kottenstroeter (20. Februar 2016)

TTT schrieb:


> Ich hock vorm Rechner und kann mich nicht aufraffen!



Ich würde gerne, aber bei mir haben sie voll den Stecker gezogen!
Mitte der Woche ging es mit Magenverstimmungen los und jetzt ist noch 'ne fette Rüsselpest dazu gekommen.
Seit Jahren nix mehr gehabt, schlägt es jetzt voll durch. Nicht normal! 
Wenigstens das Wetter passt......


----------



## Themar7 (20. Februar 2016)

Gestern 3x L5 + Tempo




Heute 20min Sweet Spot + L4





Das Wetter ist einfach zu schlecht um stundenlang L2 zu fahren. Gewicht zur Zeit 66,2kg.
Mo bis Do war Pause.


----------



## MrFaker (21. Februar 2016)

Levty2001 schrieb:


> Bestimmt alles Stage Fahrer



Manchmal muss man es eben doch neidlos hinnehmen, auch wenn es mir schwer fällt. Ich habe vor Tagen auch so ein 430Watt FTP Monster kennengelernt, vielleicht greift er den Stundenweltrekord noch an und wundert sich dann aber, warum 10km/h fehlen 

Mal nebenbei:
Ich war auch schon überrascht, wie man mit echten 270Watt im Mittel auf der Ebene nur einen 33er Streifen fährt....

http://www.rennrad-news.de/forum/threads/was-hat-meine-form-getötet.139410/page-2#post-3703662


----------



## JensL (21. Februar 2016)

Levty2001 schrieb:


> Was tretet ihr denn für krasse Wattzahlen.
> Mir wird Angst und Bange...



Sind ja nicht mal 4W/kg  ... was aber das Ziel für dieses Jahr ist.


----------



## Kottenstroeter (21. Februar 2016)

JensL schrieb:


> 4W/kg  ... was aber das Ziel für dieses Jahr ist.


Dito!
Aber ich brauche dafür "nur" 264W


----------



## TTT (21. Februar 2016)

Kottenstroeter schrieb:


> Dito!


Na, dann sind wir ja schon zu dritt!


----------



## schu2000 (21. Februar 2016)

ebenfalls dito.....wobei ich mit meinem derzeitigen Gewicht gut 300W (77kg bei 1,80m, 36j) bräuchte. Ist aber kein Winterspeck, sondern kommt eher von den vielen Besuchen im Fitnessstudio  macht mir im Winter als Ausgleich und Abwechslung viel Spaß und fürs bergab fahren (meine bevorzugte Fahrtrichtung - aber zuallermeist sind die Abfahrten selbst erarbeitet) bringts auch einiges, insbesondere beim Kreuzheben habe ich eine tolle Übung und Herausforderung gefunden.

Mit den 4 W/kg kämpfe ich schon länger (bzw. mit "Sommergewicht" und auf dem Leistungshöchstpunkt hatte ich den Wert zwischendurch auch schon erreicht), mein Problem ist glaube ich, dass ich im Sommer ständig viel zu intensiv unterwegs bin, so dass im (Spät)Herbst meine Beine total ausgebrannt sind. Daraufhin folgt ein übler Leistungsabfall, der im Winter/Frühjahr zunächst wieder aufgearbeitet werden muss. Meiner Erfahrung nach hilft dagegen (bei mir) schon mal im Winter viel Arbeit im Grundlagenbereich: die Augen geöffnet hat mir in der Hinsicht der Winter 2014/2015 mit vielen langen Langlauf-Einheiten, die folgende 2015er Saison war mit 6500km und etwa 110000-120000hm bergauf (bergab noch ein paar mehr) top - in Relation zu manch anderen hier wohl fast schon lächerlich wenig, für mich war es mit Abstand die beste Saison. Trotzdem, im langen Herbst ging es dann irgendwann wieder spürbar bergab mit der Form.
(wieso überhaupt die 4W/kg - ist doch auch nur ne Zahl....klar, prinzipiell ist es eigentlich egal, grad wenn man wie ich nicht viele Wettkämpfe fährt, aber auch als Hobbysportler kann man sich doch verbessern wollen. Fit sein = Spaß haben, noch fitter ein = noch mehr Spaß haben  )

Mein Plan für dieses Jahr schaut nun so aus, dass ich neben dem weithin üblichen Trainingsmix aus Grundlage, SST, VO2max und (jetzt nicht mehr so gar viel) Krafttraining, für den Sommer vielleicht doch mal ein Rennrad kaufe, um ein- oder zweimal pro Woche eine "ruhigere" Einheit zu fahren. Mit dem MTB kann ich das leider nicht so wirklich, weil 1. bin ich mit meiner üblichen Bereifung dann im Schneckentempo unterwegs (so waren auch die Einheiten an den letzten paar Wochenenden eigentlich schon etwas zu intensiv) und 2. ich in Sachen MTB übermotiviert bin und insbesondere bei den eher kurzen (2-3h) Feierabendrunden im Sommer ständig Anschlag fahre, schließlich folgt jedem Anstieg eine Belohnung in Form eines Trails und ich will ja unbedingt immer möglichst viele Trails fahren  mein Gedankengang ist nun, diesem mit einem Rennrad zu entgehen, da die Abfahrten keinen Anreiz darstellen und ich somit eher eben jene ruhigen (=wenig intensiven) flachen Einheiten fahren kann, um nicht wieder im Laufe des Jahres die Beine zu verheizen.
Hört sich das einigermaßen nachvollziehbar und plausibel an? Habt ihr noch irgendwelche Ideen dazu?

Abgesehen davon - toller Threaad, lese hier schon einige Zeit mit, es kommen immer wieder tolle Diskussionen und Ansätze auf, und das bei wirklich sehr unterschiedlichen Leistungsniveaus!


----------



## Leon96 (21. Februar 2016)

TTT schrieb:


> Na, dann sind wir ja schon zu dritt!


Ich schließe mich an!
Also zu fünft! 

Gewicht ist aktuell so rund um die 88 Kilo. (Bei 1.93m) Also 8 Kilo sind schon weg.
Leistungsfähigkeit kann ich nicht viel zu sagen. Ich freue mich, dass es mit dem Gewicht gerade gut läuft und fahre derweil eigentlich so gut wie ausschließlich im Grundlagenbereich.
Dass die CP20 Anfang Januer von 330 Watt damit dann Ende März vermutlich nicht mehr machbar ist ist dann halt so. Aber dafür schlepp ich auch erstmal deutlich weniger den Berg hoch.


----------



## lyse (21. Februar 2016)

Leon96 schrieb:


> Ich schließe mich an!
> Also zu fünft!



Zu sechst!!!! Ich kratze an der 4W/kg. Bis April/Mai sollte das erledigt sein.

Was sind wir doch für Average Joe's...


----------



## __Stefan__ (21. Februar 2016)

Bin gut drüber, hätte aber noch sehr gutes Steigerungspotential durch Gewichtsverlust. Da läßt sich nur leider kaum was machen, meine Frau besteht auf die ganzen Muskeln 

(und es liegt natürlich nicht am Weißbier)

Ach übrigens, Indoor mit Powertap P1 Pedalen bestimmt ... die übrigens bei mir im FTP Bereich und darüber identisch genau das gleiche messen, wie meine X9 Stages Kurbel. Falls sich wieder jemand aufregt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (21. Februar 2016)

ich hätte bestimmt auch 4w/kg, bin aber leider zu schwer.  

respekt an euren ergeiz!


bin aktuell gar nicht auf dem rad, sondern arbeite mich von trikotgröße s und hosengröße s/m wieder auf eine stabile größe m.
fürs biken sicherlich nicht unbedingt sehr empfehlenswert, aber fürs allgemeine wohlbefinden sehr gut.


----------



## Rotwild85 (21. Februar 2016)

Bin jetzt auch bei 4w/kg brauche dafür aber nur 230w 

Das ich hier auch mal Daten reinbringe mal meine Trainingseinheit von heute! Habe mein Pm jetzt
ja erst seit 2 Wochen!


----------



## BENDERR (21. Februar 2016)

An den 4 W/kg hab ich beim letzten FTP Test grade so gekratzt.. beim Stufentest war ich knapp drüber (beides Mitte Januar, auf dem Cyclus2) 

Fahre nächste Woche (wenns Wetter passt) mal nen FTP Test. Mal schaun wies dann aussieht. 
Ziel is aufjedenfall dieses Jahr noch min. 4,5 W/kg


----------



## Milan Racer (21. Februar 2016)

War heute auch schön im Matsch spielen.
Habe überraschenderweise einen neuen Bestwert über 20s gefahren und das nach 3h Fahrzeit.
Die 4Watt/kg FTP ist ein super Ziel, wünsche allen viel Erfolg dabei und wenns soweit ist bitte hier posten


----------



## Levty2001 (21. Februar 2016)

Die Golden Cheetah Software zeigt mir 4,48W/Kg an was ich zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt irgendwie nicht so richtig glauben kann... Mal gucken wie es sich entwickelt.


----------



## MrFaker (21. Februar 2016)

Ich fahre mich so langsam etwas in Form, hoffe ich, nachdem ich nun lange nur rumgeeiert bin.
Was meint Ihr Profis, wieweit soll ich die CTL noch steigern?


----------



## onkel_c (21. Februar 2016)

ich werde wohl am samstag mal wieder 'testen'.


----------



## __Stefan__ (21. Februar 2016)

Ist ja mittlerweile eine recht bunte Truppe hier. Um so die einzelnen Teilnehmenden und ihre Beiträge in Kontext setzen zu können, laßt uns doch eine ganz kurze und "unverbindliche" Wer-bin-ich-Runde machen:

Alter: Anfang 40

Fahre Rennsport seit: mit Unterbrechungen seit meinem 13. Lebensjahr

Meine Rennen: Marathon Langstrecke, Südbayern, Süd-BW, Tirol

Realistische Ambitionen 2016: Top 10 in der Altersgruppe (was seit letztem Jahr etwas einfacher wurde  ), Top 20-25% Gesamtklassement

Trainingsvolumen: 10-15 h / Woche (mal mehr, mal weniger)


----------



## Kottenstroeter (21. Februar 2016)

Alter: Ende 40

Fahre wieder (Hobby) Rennsport seit: 3 Jahren

Meine Rennen: Marathon Mittelstrecke + 24h Rennen

Realistische Ambitionen 2016: Irgendwo erstes Drittel Altersgruppe (nächstes Jahr dann andere Altersgruppe - min. erstes Viertel ), 24h-Rennen Top 10 Altersgruppe

Trainingsvolumen: 8 - 15h


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan Racer (21. Februar 2016)

Levty2001 schrieb:


> Die Golden Cheetah Software zeigt mir 4,48W/Kg an was ich zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt irgendwie nicht so richtig glauben kann... Mal gucken wie es sich entwickelt.



den CP Wert den Golden Cheetah errechnet kann ich bei mir auch nicht nachvollziehen. Weiß aber auch nicht womit der Wert errechnet wird. Passt aber nicht. Also lieber selbst ausfahren


----------



## Leon96 (21. Februar 2016)

Milan Racer schrieb:


> den CP Wert den Golden Cheetah errechnet kann ich bei mir auch nicht nachvollziehen. Weiß aber auch nicht womit der Wert errechnet wird. Passt aber nicht. Also lieber selbst ausfahren


Ich glaube nach Monod und Scherrer.
Wenn man dann keine sauberen kurzzeit-CP's (z.b 3-5min) und eine CP über ne längere Distanz (rund um 20min) hat ist der Wert halt einfach komplett unbrauchbar.


----------



## Milan Racer (21. Februar 2016)

Leon wie kann das dann sein? Ich habe 3min und 5min ausgefahren, sowie CP20 und CP10 Tests


----------



## Leon96 (21. Februar 2016)

Milan Racer schrieb:


> Leon wie kann das dann sein? Ich habe 3min und 5min ausgefahren, sowie CP20 und CP10 Tests
> Anhang anzeigen 465578


Kann auch sein, dass ich falsch liege.
Trag deine Werte mal ein http://heiko.ploinger.de/monod/Monod.html und schau ob das selbe rauskommt wie bei GC oder was anderes.
Bei mir passt es auf das Watt genau weshalb ich halt jetzt davon ausgegangen bin.


----------



## Milan Racer (21. Februar 2016)

danke dir! kommt das selbe raus, also bei MP60. CP passt dann aber


----------



## Leon96 (21. Februar 2016)

Alter: Fast 20

Fahre  ̶r̶̶e̶̶n̶̶n̶̶s̶̶p̶̶o̶̶r̶̶t̶? seit: fast 3 Jahren

Meine Rennen: Marathon Mittelstrecke 

Realistische Ambitionen 2016: Häufiger an den ersten 33% Overall kratzen und in allen identischen Rennen spürbar schneller als im Vorjahr sein.

Trainingsvolumen: 8 - 10h


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rotwild85 (21. Februar 2016)

Alter: 30

Fahre Rennsport seit: 2006-2010 und jetzt wieder seit ende 2014

Meine Rennen: Marathon Mittel und Langdistanz, Etappenrennen

Realistische Ambitionen 2016: Ersten 20-30% vom Overall

Trainingsvolumen: 8-15h


----------



## JOehler (21. Februar 2016)

Hallo, 

dann will ich auch mal. Lese schon einige Zeit mit, da ich meinen P2M erst seit Nov. 2015 habe.

Alter: 31
Rennen seit: 2014
Meine Rennen: Marathon Mittelstrecke
Ambitionen 2016: erstes Etappenrennen in den Alpen erste Hälfte, bisherige Rennen deutlich verbessern
Trainingsvolumen: 7 - 9 h / Woche

Habe jetzt am Mittwoch meine vierte Leistungsdiagnostik. Hoffe nach dem ersten Winter mit systematischen Training doe 4 W/kg Marke zu knacken. 

Ich werde berichten,
Grüße Jörg


----------



## Milan Racer (21. Februar 2016)

Alter: 30

Fahre Fahrrad seit: Ulle die Tour gewonnen hat

Meine Rennen: CC, Marathon kurz bis mittel

Realistische Ambitionen 2016: Sieg bei kleinen Rennen, Saisonhighlight auf dem Podium, Leistung von 2015 steigern

Trainingsvolumen: 8-20h / Woche


----------



## __Stefan__ (21. Februar 2016)

Milan Racer schrieb:


> Fahre Fahrrad seit: Ulle die Tour gewonnen hat



 Alp d'Huez 1998, mein großer Bruder mit auf dem Bild. 1 Woche lang neben der Strecke gezeltet. Hängt am Kühlschrank.






Mein Anfix-Erlebnis 9 Jahre davor. Als kleiner Schüler A Lizenzfahrer mit offenem Mund sprachlos vor dem Fernseher gehockt, Wahnsinn:

die ersten 50 Sekunden


----------



## Peter88 (21. Februar 2016)

Alter: 27
Erstes Rennen: 2004
Seit 2012 ausschließlich Marathon Langstrecke, davor alles außer Liegerad 
Trainingsvol. > 10h
Ziele 2016: Top 5


----------



## Steppenwolf39 (21. Februar 2016)

Alter: noch 49
Erstes Rennen: 2003, danach jährlich sowohl Training als auch Renndistanz moderat gesteigert
Meine Rennen: Marathon Süddeutschland, Tirol, Salzburgerland. Lieblingsrennen Dolomiti Superbike, Salzkammergut Trophy Langdistanz, Ischgl Ironbike
Ambitionen 2016: vorderes Drittel AK, manchmal mehr. Mindestens Mittelfeld gesamt
Trainingsvolumen: +/-  10 - 12 h pro Woche
Fahre erst seit 2015 mit Powermeter und bin gespannt, wie es sich auf Trainingsfortschritt und Ergebnisse auswirkt. Momentan knapp 4W/kg Schwelle


----------



## MTBmarkoT (22. Februar 2016)

Alter: 34, 65kg
Rennen seit 2012 Sport schon immer!
Marathon Mitteldistanz und Etappenrennen sind meins. Bisher reichte mir im Mittelfeld finishen oder überhaupt ankommen.
Für 2016 will ich einfach meine Vorjahreszeiten toppen. 
Seit Ende Januar mit PM und liege auch bei 4w/kg. Schauen wir mal was da noch geht.
8h bis 12h pro Woche


----------



## tomatch (22. Februar 2016)

Alter: 56
Fahre Rad seit 2013
Erstes Rennen: 2013 Marathon Mittel u Langstrecke
Trainingsvol. > 10h
Ziele 2016: 1/3 AK


----------



## ck-master (22. Februar 2016)

Alter: 33
Erstes Rennen:  2012 Erbeskopf
letztes Jahr nur Langstrecke Marathon und Xc gefahren. 
Dieses Jahr auch mal wieder etwas mehr Mittelstrecke
Trainingsvol.: 10 -15h
Ziele: Top 10 Gesamt


----------



## Levty2001 (22. Februar 2016)

Coole Idee, dann will ich auch mal:

Alter 43, 170cm 62Kg.
Typ Alltagsradler, seit 1995 mit dem Rad zur Arbeit. Keine Rennen, bisher nur wenige Veranstaltungen wie Drei Länder Giro oder Fleche de Wallonie.
Im Schnitt 15-20Tkm pro Jahr, die letzten beiden Jahre etwas mehr (über 25Tkm). Dafür fahre ich kaum mit dem Auto (Bj 1990, 76Tkm).
Ziel 2016: ein bisschen Struktur ins Radeln bringen, gerne mal sowas wie den Ötzi fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JensL (22. Februar 2016)

Alter: 42
Fahre seit 2001 Rad, seit 2005 ernsthafter. In meiner Jugend war ich ein guter Mittelstreckler, trotzdem hasse ich Laufpassagen. Fahre Mara lang und komme meisst im Mittelfeld an, was weniger an den Watt sondern an der Kleiderschrank-Figur liegt.  
Ziele 2016: Maratona dles Dolomites unter 7h, Grand Raid finishen. Spass bei den Rennen haben.
TrainingVol: etwa 10h die Woche


----------



## Ronne1983 (22. Februar 2016)

Dann Will ich auch mal...

Alter: 32, 178cm 70 kg
fahre seit 3 Jahre Rennen...davor sogut wie nie Rad gefahren
fahre ausschließlich Marathon; bisher ausschließlich Mitteldistanz, ab 2016 aber vermehrt Langdistanz; dazu ein 24h-Rennen als Saisonhöhepunkt
Trainingsvolumen: 8-12 h/Wo Ziel für 2016: 500h


----------



## Themar7 (22. Februar 2016)

Alter: 37, 66kg
Erstes Rennen: 2004 EBM 70km
zwischen 2008 und 2011 durch berufliche Laufbahn wenig Zeit zum biken <200h/Jahr damals deutlich mehr Gewicht 72kg
seit 2013 deutlich ambitionierter ca 350h/Jahr

Trainingsvol.: 8 - 12h im Winter eher weniger
Rennen: 2006 100km Salzkammerguttrophy, 2007 210km Salzkammerguttrophy, 2008 Eiger Bike 88km, div. Straßen-Jedermannrennen, 2009 Swiss Bike Masters 100km, seit 2011 Grand Raid 92km + 125km, 2013/14/15 Kitzalp 90km, 6x MalevilCup 100km
und natürlich auch kürzere kleinere Rennen in der Heimat

Ziele: Zeiten auf der Langstrecke verbessern


----------



## Ronne1983 (22. Februar 2016)

Ich "oute" mich dann mal auch als "Hobbylusche" die aktuell an der 4W/kg-Schallmauer kratzt


----------



## BENDERR (22. Februar 2016)

dann will ich auch mal:

Alter: 26
Fahre Fahrrad seit: 1996 oder 1997..!? Rennen (mit Unterbrechungen) seit 2002
Meine Rennen: XCO und Kurz- und Mitteldistanzmarathons
Ziele 2016:

möglichst viele Podestplätze
davon aufjedenfall bei den beiden Saisonhöhepunkten (Mitte Juni & Mitte September)
Top10-Overall bei einem EMC Rennen / bei anderen Rennen Top5-Overall
4,5 W/kg
Trainingsvolumen: aktuell ~ 8 h / Woche, ich peile gerade 9 - 10 h / Woche an (im Durchschnitt, übers Jahr)


----------



## cd-surfer (22. Februar 2016)

Alter47
Fahre Rad seit 1998
erstes Rennen 2000, in den ersten Jahren noch zweigleisig als Läufer
davor Karriere als Biertrinker und Raucher
64 kg
Ziel: AK-Podium Hobby beim MDC (dies Jahr findet leider nicht statt), AK Podium bei Kurzstrecken Marathons (ca.30 km)
Powermeter seit vorigerWoche, FTP-Test steht noch aus


----------



## oflech (22. Februar 2016)

Alter: 52, 185groß und 73,5Kg

Radsport seit: mit Unterbrechungen seit meinem 10. Lebensjahr, dazwischen auch andere Sachen wie Triathlon, Motocross und Klettern

Meine Rennen: Marathon Mittelstrecke, Etappenrennen (Beskidy MTB-Trophy, Zillertaler Bike-Challenge), Challenge 4 MTB, Harz-Cup

Realistische Ambitionen 2016: öfters mal wieder auf dem Treppchen in meiner AK 

Trainingsvolumen: 10-15 h / Woche


----------



## onkel_c (22. Februar 2016)

dann ich mit aktuell ca. 3,5W/Kg - also ganz weit weg hier aber eben auch schon 51 lenze.
181cm/78kg. eben keine 'ausdauerleiste' ;-).

xc als vorbereitungs/spaßrennen. je nach kategorie top 10% bis podium, sprich min. 90% hinter mir..
enduro in der masterklasse (30,+), je nach rennen (national/international) top 10%, bei nicht ganz so hochkarätern wie enduro 1 auch podiumambitionen. meinen enduro em titel (altersklasse) kann ich wohl dieses jahr nicht verteidigen, da keine veranstaltung bisher gemeldet.

fahre seit 1994 downhill-rennen, seit 2011 immer mehr enduro. schon immer ab und an mal xc oder marathon kurz.
platzierungen lagen oft wie oben bereits geschrieben. auch bei dem ein oder anderen xc/marathon (kurzstrecke) rennen stand ich auf dem podium (auch ganz oben). bilstein, dassel, willingen, ...
der spaß am sport steht aber im vordergrund. alles andere ist beiwerk ;-).

davor kunstturnen bis 2. bundesliga.

trainingsstunden ca. 6-9h. mehr zeit ist nicht!


----------



## JensL (22. Februar 2016)

Die Altersstruktur find ich sehr interessant!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TTT (22. Februar 2016)

Alter: Ende 40
Radfahren (unstrukturiert) seit Kindesbeinen
meine Rennen: Hobby Marathon
Ziele: Autoimmunerkrankung besser in den Griff bekommen. Alles andere, wie 4W/kg sollten bei durchschnittlich 10h/Woche und strukturiertem Training dann kein Problem sein.


----------



## Milan Racer (22. Februar 2016)

Sehr interessant, danke Stefan für den Anstoß.

Einige haben ja das Ziel 4Watt/kg bei Umfängen von ca. 10h/Woche.
Ich würde behaupten das deutlich mehr Watt bei diesen Umfängen dann nicht drin sind.
Also eine Steigerung der Umfänge nötig ist um solch gute FTP Werte zu erreichen.
Die Intensität kann nicht endlos gesteigert werden. Was meint ihr?


----------



## TTT (22. Februar 2016)

Ich glaube, das ist zu pauschal! Alter, Genetik, Struktur des Trainings, Körpertyp und die eigene Historie, nicht zu vergessen gesundheitliche Voraussetzungen spielen eine viel größere Rolle, als die Anzahl von Trainingseinheiten und Stunden!


----------



## Leon96 (22. Februar 2016)

Ich kenne wen, der mit 250-300 Jahresstunden (davon 1/3 Laufen) letztes Jahr phasenweise 5w/kg hatte.
Andere richten dafür ihr komplettes Leben und Training aus und schaffen es trotzdem nicht.


----------



## MTBmarkoT (22. Februar 2016)

Mein Ziel waren für 2016 die 4w zuerreichen. Ging aber nun schneller wie erwartet und das trotz niedriger CTL.

Ein bissl was geht da schon noch. 
Aber vor Tagen hab ich ein tolles Zitat gelesen "Trainingsfleiß Talent  und tolle Werte bringen nix wenn man es nicht abrufen kann! Am Renntag musst du liefern!"
Wahrscheinlich meint der Mr.Faker ja sowas ähnliches schon all the Time. Stimmt nunmal!


----------



## Milan Racer (22. Februar 2016)

TTT schrieb:


> Ich glaube, das ist zu pauschal! Alter, Genetik, Struktur des Trainings, Körpertyp und die eigene Historie, nicht zu vergessen gesundheitliche Voraussetzungen spielen eine viel größere Rolle, als die Anzahl von Trainingseinheiten und Stunden!



ja klar da hast du Recht. Aber mit die Stellschraube Umfang könnten einige hier bestimmt noch was rausholen.
Am Alter, der Genetik und der Historie kann man persönlich ja nix ändern 

http://www.training4cyclists.com/the-forgotten-power-of-training-volume/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wimpy_geeze (22. Februar 2016)

Alter: 49, 68 kg, FTP 4.0-4.3 W/kg im Saisonverlauf 2015
Fahre leistungsorientiert RR und MTB seit 2009, davor eher kitesurfing gemacht und relaxt , fahre mit PM seit 2010 
Rennen: Marathon Mittel- u. Langstrecke
Trainingsvolumen 7-10h/Wo
Ziele 2016: Top 5-10% der Altersgruppe und FTP 4.5 W/kg zum Saisonhöhepunkt Juni


----------



## __Stefan__ (22. Februar 2016)

Bestreitet ja auch niemand, dass der Renntag die entscheidende Prüfung ist. Trotzdem kann man sich ja über die optimale Trainingssteuerung Gedanken machen, gerade wenn man zeitlimitiert ist (so wie wir alle). Und das man trotz gutem Training regelmäßig ein Rennen verhaut, kann ich seit 3 Jahren leidvoll bei meinem Heimrennen in O'gau selbst erfahren. Mag da gar nicht mehr fahren.

Wir haben hier viele im 4 W/kg Bereich. Zudem geben viele als "realistische Ambitionenen" schon etwas weiter vorne an. Sprich, dass "Power-Profiling Chart" von Coggan stimmt schon (wenn man die Pros rausnimmt). Zudem sind ja gerade die Marathons vom Teilnehmerfeld her etwas "breiter" gestreut.







Desweiteren stimmt schon auch die Aussage von Coggan, dass als Normalmensch 10 h so das Minimum ist, um einigermaßen vorne (sagen wir mal erstes Drittel) fahren zu können.


----------



## TTT (22. Februar 2016)

Und ich glaube mit 10h kann man im besten Alter und ohne sonstige Einschränkungen (Gesundheit, Gewicht) auch deutlich mehr als 4W/kg erreichen. Wer mit 20h 5W/kg erreicht, braucht für 4,5W/kg wahrscheinlich auch nicht wesentlich mehr als 10h...

Edit: Sehe grade, @wimpy_geeze  bestätigt das ja...


----------



## filiale (22. Februar 2016)

Irgendwie sind hier nur Maschinen unterwegs  Ich halte es zunächst entspannter, weniger ist mehr, nach einer Auszeit nun für 2016 = 3W/kg. Dann schauen wir mal wie es weiter geht.

Gibt es sonst noch jemand der mal keine 4W/kg als Ziel hat


----------



## Levty2001 (22. Februar 2016)

Milan Racer schrieb:


> Aber mit die Stellschraube Umfang könnten einige hier bestimmt noch was rausholen.



Dafür ist mein letztes Jahr ein gutes Beispiel:
Laut Strava über 27Tkm, 1174 Stunden und 331Thm. Davon bestimmt 95% nur Alltags- und Rumgondelfahrten. Also nichts was mit richtigem Training auch nur entfernt zu tun hat. Bin auch kein sportliches Naturtalent. Beim ersten CP20 Test vor ein paar Tagen sind trotzdem 4,3W/Kg rausgekommen. Der reine Trainingsumfang scheint also schon viel auszumachen. Auch wenn man nicht viel auf Leistung trainiert.
Oder ist der Gedankengang falsch?


----------



## GUSTAV91 (22. Februar 2016)

Alter: 24, 171cm, 56kg

Fahre Rennsport seit: als ich 14 - 16 war, mal bisschen reingeschnuppert. seit 4-5 Jahren ambitioniert

Meine Rennen: alles von CC bis Etappenrennen

Realistische Ambitionen 2016: ~280W über 60min treten, Podiumsplätze bei regionalen Rennen und in den ersten 10% bei größeren Veranstaltungen

Trainingsvolumen: 2014: 380h/Jahr, davon 280h Rad
							2015: 450h/Jahr, davon 350h Rad -> FTP lag zwischen 4,0 und 4,7W/kg beim Peak
							2016: geplant 500h, davon 400h Rad


----------



## Themar7 (22. Februar 2016)

Ich fahre zur Zeit Sweet Spot mit 3,9-4,1W/kg. FTP zwischen 4,24-4,5W/kg. Die 3x3min Vo2max Intervalle (war schon Kotzgrenze) vom Freitag mit 5,3W/kg.
Wichtig ist anhand der verfügbaren Zeit passende Trainingsinhalte auszuwählen damit ein effektiver Trainingsreiz gesetzt werden kann und danach regenerieren. Wichtig auch alles dokumentieren und den Überblick über das große ganze behalten.
Auch stimme ich der Aussage von @mete zu das es für gewichtsmäßig leichte Typen schneller geht ein höheres Watt/kg Verhältnis zu erreichen. Aber das ist eben auch Veranlagung und somit vorbestimmt.


----------



## TTT (22. Februar 2016)

Themar7 schrieb:


> Auch stimme ich der Aussage von @mete zu das es für gewichtsmäßig leichte Typen schneller geht ein höheres Watt/kg Verhältnis zu erreichen. Aber das ist eben auch Veranlagung und somit vorbestimmt.


Sehe ich mittlerweile nicht mehr so. Ich glaube vielmehr, dass man für sich die richtige Ernährungsstrategie finden muss. Nicht die Menge ist entscheidend, sondern die Zusammensetzung der Nährstoffe. Tatsache ist, dass Viele NICHT mit der althergebrachten Meinung "Sportler essen viele Kohlenhydrate" gut bedient sind. Aber das ist ein anderes Thema...


----------



## filiale (22. Februar 2016)

Levty2001 schrieb:


> Dafür ist mein letztes Jahr ein gutes Beispiel:
> Laut Strava über 27Tkm, 1174 Stunden und 331Thm. Davon bestimmt 95% nur Alltags- und Rumgondelfahrten. Also nichts was mit richtigem Training auch nur entfernt zu tun hat. Bin auch kein sportliches Naturtalent. Beim ersten CP20 Test vor ein paar Tagen sind trotzdem 4,3W/Kg rausgekommen. Der reine Trainingsumfang scheint also schon viel auszumachen. Auch wenn man nicht viel auf Leistung trainiert.
> Oder ist der Gedankengang falsch?



Stehen da 331T Höhenmeter in 2015 ? Wenn dem so ist, ist klar woher Du die Leistung hast. Dann hast Du aber kein Auto und machst alles mit dem Rad.


----------



## Levty2001 (23. Februar 2016)

Ja, waren 331.000 Höhenmeter letztes Jahr. Und mit dem eigenen Auto bin ich letztes Jahr genau einmal gefahren (bzw gefahren worden).
Ich bin gespannt wie sich dieses Jahr die Leistung entwickelt wenn mit etwas mehr Struktur bei wohl reduziertem Umfang trainiert wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrFaker (23. Februar 2016)

Milan Racer schrieb:


> Sehr interessant, danke Stefan für den Anstoß.
> 
> Einige haben ja das Ziel 4Watt/kg bei Umfängen von ca. 10h/Woche.
> Ich würde behaupten das deutlich mehr Watt bei diesen Umfängen dann nicht drin sind.
> ...



Oh Gott, was du immer den Leuten für einen Mist erzählst.
In der Woche 10h sind eine Menge Zeit, das sind *520h* im Jahr, soviel fahren u.a. auch sehr starke Amateure auf der Straße. Das sind auf der Straße *15-16.000km*, im Gelände keine Ahnung, aber die Zeit bleibt ja genauso viel.


----------



## ck-master (23. Februar 2016)

Guten Morgen,

mal eine kurze Frage zwischendurch........gibt es den Stages Gxp Kurbelarm nicht mehr ?
Oder warum finde ich den nirgends?


----------



## Ronne1983 (23. Februar 2016)

Interessante Diskussion bzgl. der Trainingsumfänge und deren Auswirkung auf die FTP.
Ich denke 10h/Wo sind schon allerhand, wenn man das konstant über das Jahr bringt.
Ich denke mit diesen 10h sind schon deutlich mehr als 4W/kg möglich, vorrausgesetzt es handelt sich um gut strukturiertes Training in Kombination mit anderen wichtigen Faktoren wie Ernährung, Regeneration etc...

Ich denke, wenn man 5x proWoche 8-10 Stunden arbeiten muss und dazu auch noch private Verpflichtungen wie Familie etc. hat, ist ein höherer Umfang einfach nicht drin. Da ist es schon eine ziemliche Herrausforderung die 10h Training pro Woche unter zubekommen.


----------



## Kottenstroeter (23. Februar 2016)

ck-master schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> mal eine kurze Frage zwischendurch........gibt es den Stages Gxp Kurbelarm nicht mehr ?
> Oder warum finde ich den nirgends?



Jepp, seit letztem Jahr ausverkauft. 
Evtl. gibt es noch irgendwo einen Händler, der noch eine (für teuer Geld) im Regal liegen hat?
Nachfolger für Sram BB30 gibt es schon, ist dann die (teure) Carbon-Eigenentwicklung von Stages.
Zu dem Arm brauchst du noch die entsprechende Welle!
Für die Sram GPX (22/24mm) gibt es aktuell noch keinen Nachfolger, der soll im Frühjahr kommen.
Ähnliches System wie bei dem BB30.


----------



## Kottenstroeter (23. Februar 2016)

Ronne1983 schrieb:


> Ich denke, wenn man 5x proWoche 8-10 Stunden arbeiten muss und dazu auch noch private Verpflichtungen wie Familie etc. hat, ist ein höherer Umfang einfach nicht drin. Da ist es schon eine ziemliche Herrausforderung die 10h Training pro Woche unter zubekommen.



Im Jahr komme ich auf max. 500h. Mehr ist (für mich!) nicht machbar, mit Vollzeitjob, Haus, Familie usw. sonst komme ich meinen Verpflichtungen nicht mehr nach. Mehr Zeit werde ich in dieses "Hobby" auch nicht investieren.
Es gilt also die 500h möglichst effektiv zu nutzen. Das habe ich die letzten Jahre nicht immer gemacht, was aber auch egal war, denn ich bin nur eine Hobbylusche die auch gerne mal eine gemütliche Spaß-Tour mit den Kollegen fährt. Es kommt immer auf den eigenen Anspruch an.

Interessant finde ich, das hier einige Leute mit ähnlich wenigen Stunden so weit vorne mitfahren.

Da dieses Jahr mit PM unterwegs, werde ich versuchen die 10 Wochenstunden jetzt mal etwas effektiver zu nutzen. Da ich entgegen der letzten Jahre mit einer deutlich höheren Intensität trainiere, brauche ich die restlichen Tage aber auch zur Regeneration (alter Sack), wie ich jetzt festgestellt habe. 
Viel mehr geht da bei mir nicht. Ob es was bringt, sehen wir dieses Jahr.


----------



## __Stefan__ (23. Februar 2016)

Ronne1983 schrieb:


> Interessante Diskussion bzgl. der Trainingsumfänge und deren Auswirkung auf die FTP.
> Ich denke 10h/Wo sind schon allerhand, wenn man das konstant über das Jahr bringt.
> Ich denke mit diesen 10h sind schon deutlich mehr als 4W/kg möglich, vorrausgesetzt es handelt sich um gut strukturiertes Training in Kombination mit anderen wichtigen Faktoren wie Ernährung, Regeneration etc....



Was hier aber auch zu bedenken gilt: fast alle Threadteilnehmer fahren Mittel- bzw. Langstreckemarathons. Wenn die alleinige Zielsetzung ein möglichst gutes Abschneiden bei einem 20min all-out Test wäre, dann glaube ich schon auch, dass viel mehr wie 4 W/kg drin sind. Allerdings müssen ja bei den 10 h auch noch das (rennspezifische) Volumen untergebracht werden. Dann wird es vielleicht schon schwieriger.


----------



## TTT (23. Februar 2016)

Wenn Plazierung bei Rennen das vorrangige Ziel ist, passen Hobby-Trainingsumfänge und Langstrecke nicht zusammen. Dann wäre Kurzstrecke oder XC besser. Zum Glück muss hier keiner Geld mit seinem Hobby verdienen, sondern nur Spaß haben. Die Kunst liegt darin, sich die Ziele realistisch zu setzen und daran Spaß zu haben: Die Vereinskollegen schlagen, die eigene Bestzeit knacken, einfach nur finishen oder den Alpencross ohne Quälerei zu bestehen!


----------



## Ronne1983 (23. Februar 2016)

Nur um Missverständnissen vorzubeugen...wir reden hier schon alle von der FTP mit den W/kg-Angaben und nicht vom Ergebnis eines 20min-Tests ohne Abzug?


----------



## __Stefan__ (23. Februar 2016)

ja, FTP


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ronne1983 (23. Februar 2016)

Dem Einwand, das ein Trainingsumfang von 10h für Langstrecke zu wenig ist, stimme ich prinzipiell zu.
Genau deswegen fahre ich vorwiegend Mittelstrecke...weil ich aufgrund anderer Verpflichtungen keinen deutlich höheren Trainingsumfang realisieren kann.
Nichts desto trotz will ich diese Saison den ein oder anderen Marathon auf der Langstrecke absolvieren...einfach weil ich Bock drauf habe


----------



## Kottenstroeter (23. Februar 2016)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Was hier aber auch zu bedenken gilt: fast alle Threadteilnehmer fahren Mittel- bzw. Langstreckemarathons. Wenn die alleinige Zielsetzung ein möglichst gutes Abschneiden bei einem 20min all-out Test wäre, dann glaube ich schon auch, dass viel mehr wie 4 W/kg drin sind. Allerdings müssen ja bei den 10 h auch noch das (rennspezifische) Volumen untergebracht werden. Dann wird es vielleicht schon schwieriger.



Richtig!
Die 4W/kg waren/sind für mich als Motivation gedacht, um mit mehr Elan an die Intervalle ran zu gehen. 
Jetzt konzentriere ich mich aber auf die ersten Marathons, also z.B. mehr auf die Kraftausdauer. 
Aber da wird die FTP sicher auch nicht drunter leiden.....


----------



## JensL (23. Februar 2016)

Ronne1983 schrieb:


> Nur um Missverständnissen vorzubeugen...wir reden hier schon alle von der FTP mit den W/kg-Angaben und nicht vom Ergebnis eines 20min-Tests ohne Abzug?


 
Bei mir bezog es sich ehrlicherweise auf die CP20. Für die 4W/kg FTP müsste ich 15% Leistung draufpacken, oder abspecken. Das schaffe ich wohl nicht mehr.  
Für die Langstrecke ist es mir aber auch nicht so wichtig die FTP zu maximierern, sondern möglichst lange (und effizient) 80%-90% davon leisten zu können. Daher viel SST Training (bei den 7-10h die Woche). Ich bin auch schon sehr auf den ersten Mara gespannt. Insbesondere, wie das Pacing mit dem PM funktionieren wird. Im Mittelfeld ist das ja eh immer eine Art Einzelzeitfahren


----------



## __Stefan__ (23. Februar 2016)

*Thema TSS*

Im Wattage Forum ist gerade wieder eine hitzige Diskussion im Gange. A Coggan gegen den Hauptentwickler von Golden Cheetah. Coggan ist nicht sehr empfänglich für Kritik, um es milde auszudrücken.

Na jedenfalls betrifft das Thema gerade uns Geländefahrer. In der Berechnung von TSS geht die "Zeit" ein. Also auch wenn man z.B. lange runterfährt und nicht tritt. Gerade hier in den Bergen ist mir oft aufgefallen, dass für längere Touren meine TSS Werte schon sehr hoch sind. Insbesondere wenn ich dies mit 3-4 h Einheiten auf der Rolle vergleiche.

Der GC Entwickler hat nun die TSS Formel leicht verändert, um so etwas zu korrigieren. Hier mal auf meine gestrige fast 4 h Fahrt angewandt:







Eigentlich wollte ich die Berge SST fahren, hatte aber schwere Beine, so ist es "angenehmes Bergtempo" geworden. Runter ging es immer technisch nicht so anspruchsvolle Trails. Gestern 20° gehabt!

Der normale Coggan TSS Wert ist 200. Wenn ich das mit vergleichbaren Einheiten auf der Rolle vergleiche, ist der Wert schon sehr hoch. Wenn ich nun den korrigierten TSS Wert nehme, komme ich "nur" auf 105. Bitter, aber wenn man die 3.5 Anstiege für sich alleine nimmt (und das Gekurke dazwischen), kommt halt auch nicht mehr raus. 

Als nächstes möchte ich das mal auf die ganzen "Epic-Rides" im Herbst anwenden. Bin da ja regelmäßig viel und oft L2 im 4-6 h Bereich gefahren, aber halt auch immer mit Zielrichtung Fahrspaß. Habe da ja wahnsinnig hohe TSS Werte gesammelt, von denen mein PMC immer noch zehrt.

Im Golden Cheetah User Forum gibt es etwas mehr Info, weiß jetzt aber nicht, ob da jeder Zugriff drauf hat:
https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/golden-cheetah-users/wNO1-oZ5XWM


----------



## Ronne1983 (23. Februar 2016)

Ich finde gerade für uns Mtb´ler den nach unten korrigierten TSS als falsch an.
Auch wenn wir beim runterbügeln von Trails nicht treten, so verrichten wir doch jede Menge Arbeit v.a. im Oberkörper.
Daher "stressen" wir mtb´ler unseren Körper definitiv mehr, wie Rennradler die einen ganzen Alpenpass ohne einen einzigen Tritt herunter rollen können.

Die Zeit, in der man nicht tritt wird durch die von Coggan entwickelte Formel doch berücksichtigt indem der IF deutlich nach unten geht. Ob dies die Realität widerspiegelt, weiß eh nur der liebe Gott 

Einen TSS von 105 für eine 4-stündige Ausfahrt halte ich für zu gering, es sei denn, man hat es von den 4h Gesamtfahrzeit 1,5h rollen lassen.


----------



## Themar7 (23. Februar 2016)

Ronne1983 schrieb:


> Auch wenn wir beim runterbügeln von Trails nicht treten, so verrichten wir doch jede Menge Arbeit v.a. im Oberkörper.



Guter Gedankengang!
Dann müsste man ja auch Krafttraining für Oberkörper im Winter als TSS erfassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __Stefan__ (23. Februar 2016)

na ja, mir tun beim Runterfahren eher nur die Unterarme weh, da ich am Race-Hardtail und Fully nur eine 180mm Scheibe drauf habe. Und mein Puls signalisiert auch nicht gerade, dass ich mich besonders anstrenge. Wenn ich Zeit habe, installiere ich mal GC v4, da ist cTSS mit dabei. Bin auch das PMC gespannt.


----------



## __Stefan__ (23. Februar 2016)

da ich es gerade im GC Forum gepostet habe, hier auch mal der Vergleich von 4 Einheiten:






cTSS ist der korregierte Wert. Die einzelnen Graphiken sind im GC Forum.


----------



## TTT (23. Februar 2016)

Versteh ich jetzt nicht. Bei mir läuft die TSS nicht weiter nach oben, wenn ich runterrolle. Zumindest nicht am Display meines Garmin. Und GC und Garmin weichen nicht übermäßig stark voneinander ab.
Versteh ich irgendwas falsch?


----------



## Kottenstroeter (23. Februar 2016)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> da ich es gerade im GC Forum gepostet habe, hier auch mal der Vergleich von 4 Einheiten:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Heftige Differenz bei E2!
Auch wenn ich mich wiederhole, es geht aber (für mich) in die richtige Richtung.
4h L2-Gerolle fordern mich nicht so, höchstens meinen Allerwertesten, wie stramme Intervalle o.ä.


----------



## __Stefan__ (23. Februar 2016)

und vielleicht auch nochmal zum Verständnis: hier werden keine Teilsegmente rausgenommen oder so. Es ändert sich lediglich der Exponent bei dem Term (NP/FTP)^x . Dadurch wird "Belastung" mehr gewichtet. 

Geht definitiv in die richtige Richtung, wobei das vielleicht auch bei mir in den Bergen etwas relevanter ist.


----------



## Ronne1983 (23. Februar 2016)

Bei einer richtig sauber gefahrenen 4-stündigen L2-Einheit (wo ich auch wirklich 4 Stunden im L2-Bereich Leistung erbracht habe) sind die 74 doch ein absoluter Witz!

Und ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass eine solche Einheit Euch nicht fordert.
Die Krux liegt oft darin, dass viele die L2-Einheiten dann zu gemächlich angehen und dadurch von den 4 Stunden Gesamtfahrzeit 1-2 Stunden im L1-Bereich rumeiern. Das ist für mich dann keine sauber gefahrene L2-Einheit!


----------



## __Stefan__ (23. Februar 2016)

Das war aber keine sauber gefahrene 4 h Einheit. Darum geht es ja. Standard TSS tut sich schwer, sauber und nicht sauber zu unterscheiden.


----------



## TTT (23. Februar 2016)

Ich verstehe immer noch nicht, was jetzt anders ist. Wird einfach ein Bereich unter einer bestimmten Wattzahl nicht berücksichtigt?
Es wird doch zur Berechnung der TSS gar nicht der IF der gesamten Einheit über die Zeit genommen, sondern nur der über die letzten 30s. Und dort auch nur die Nicht-Nullwerte. Wenn ich runterrolle kommt auch nichts hinzu.


----------



## Ronne1983 (23. Februar 2016)

Nichts deato trotz halte ich die Reduzierung der TSS speziell für uns mtb´ler als zu viel. Für Rennradler könnte es schon passen.
Aber letztendlich ist es mir egal...hinsichtlich Steuerung der Regeneration höre ich sowieso als erstes auf mein Körpergefühl...den TSB nutze ich da nur als Kontrollgröße.


----------



## __Stefan__ (23. Februar 2016)

habe ich zwei Postings weiter oben geschrieben.

Genau:

TSS = (NP/FTP)^2 * (Duration_sec/3600) * 100
cTSS = (NP/FTP)^4 * (Duration_sec/3600) * 100


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ronne1983 (23. Februar 2016)

TTT schrieb:


> Ich verstehe immer noch nicht, was jetzt anders ist. Wird einfach ein Bereich unter einer bestimmten Wattzahl nicht berücksichtigt?
> Es wird doch zur Berechnung der TSS gar nicht der IF der gesamten Einheit über die Zeit genommen, sondern nur der über die letzten 30s. Und dort auch nur die Nicht-Nullwerte. Wenn ich runterrolle kommt auch nichts hinzu.



Meines Wissens wird der IF über die gesamte Fahrzeit zur Berechnung des TSS herangezogen. Wie kommst Du darauf, dass es nur die letzten 30s wären?
Und die NULLWERTE sollten auch mit für die NP herangezogen werden, sonst betrügt man sich ja irgendwie selbst


----------



## __Stefan__ (23. Februar 2016)

und hier wie sich die beiden Formeln für 1 h konstantes Training in einer Trainingszone (ausgedrückt in % FTP) unterscheiden:


----------



## TTT (23. Februar 2016)

TSS berechnet sich doch als gleitender Durchschnitt der NP über die letzten 30s und nicht bezogen auf die NP der gesamten Einheit. So ein Bild wie von Mark Liversedge in der Wattagelist tritt doch gar nicht auf oder? 

Edit: Irgend was läuft hier falsch, wie kann man meine Beiträge zitieren, die bei mir gar nicht angezeigt werden. Deshalb hab ich diesen Beitrag hier noch mal geschrieben. Das nur zur Erklärung, denn sonst blickt man gar nicht mehr durch.

Edit2: Die Berechnung der NP geht über den gleitenden Durchschnitt der letzten 30s und ist damit berücksichtigt. Jetzt muss ich selber noch mal nachrechnen...
Mir erscheint die Abwertung aber auch nicht vernünftig. Nach 5h L2 bin ich fertiger, als nach einem normalen L4 Intervalltraining mit 2x20min FTP!


----------



## mete (23. Februar 2016)

Die TSS berechnen sich aus IF und Dauer der Gesamteinheit, da wird nicht über bestimmte Zeitintervalle gemittelt. Dieser Korrekturfaktor ergibt für mich überhaupt keinen Sinn bzw. entzieht sich mir völlig der physiologische Hintergrund. Warum sollte der Faktor vor dem Zeitterm bei manchen Einheiten um den Faktor drei oder mehr geringer sein als bei anderen Einheiten und was ist das Kriterium für eine Einheit, ob ich nun TSS oder cTSS verwenden soll? Und warum den IF nun in der vierten Potenz einbringen und nicht in der dritten oder fünften? Soetwas kann eigentlich nur vernünftig funktionieren, wenn punktweise oder wenigstens abschnittsweise integriert wird. Kein Wunder, dass A.C. sich dagegen stemmt, da kann man auch gleich das Konzept NP abschaffen und stattdessen mit dem Leistungsdurchschnitt rechnen. Ich halte ja von diesem CTL/ATL/TSB-Gedöns eh nicht sonderlich viel, aber cTSS halte ich sogar für vollkommenen Blödsinn.


----------



## TTT (23. Februar 2016)

Meinem persönlichen Empfinden nach werden Belastungen über der Schwelle schon nach der alten Formel deutlich überbewertet. Das würde mit der neuen ja noch extremer. Meiner Meinung nach müßte man überlegen, ob über und unter der Schwelle andere Formeln gelten oder ob es einen Schwellenwert gibt, unter dem Training nichts bringt und alles darunter unberücksichtigt lassen. Mir erscheint die "alte" Formel jedoch realistischer!


----------



## __Stefan__ (23. Februar 2016)

mete schrieb:


> Die TSS berechnen sich aus IF und Dauer der Gesamteinheit, da wird nicht über bestimmte Zeitintervalle gemittelt. Dieser Korrekturfaktor ergibt für mich überhaupt keinen Sinn bzw. entzieht sich mir völlig der physiologische Hintergrund. Warum sollte der Faktor vor dem Zeitterm bei manchen Einheiten um den Faktor drei oder mehr geringer sein als bei anderen Einheiten und was ist das Kriterium für eine Einheit, ob ich nun TSS oder cTSS verwenden soll? Und warum den IF nun in der vierten Potenz einbringen und nicht in der dritten oder fünften? Soetwas kann eigentlich nur vernünftig funktionieren, wenn punktweise oder wenigstens abschnittsweise integriert wird. Kein Wunder, dass A.C. sich dagegen stemmt, da kann man auch gleich das Konzept NP abschaffen und stattdessen mit dem Leistungsdurchschnitt rechnen. Ich halte ja von diesem CTL/ATL/TSB-Gedöns eh nicht sonderlich viel, aber cTSS halte ich sogar für vollkommenen Blödsinn.



na ja, es ging ja weniger um den Umstand das Coggan sich der Kritik entgegenstellt, sondern um den dabei vorherrschenden pubertären Ton. Und bei der Beurteilung, ob etwas  Blödsinn ist oder nicht lasse ich mir lieber etwas mehr Zeit und schaue mir das zuerst einmal genauer an.

Aber ich verstehe schon


----------



## mete (23. Februar 2016)

TTT schrieb:


> Meinem persönlichen Empfinden nach werden Belastungen über der Schwelle schon nach der alten Formel deutlich überbewertet. Das würde mit der neuen ja noch extremer.


Nein, solange der IF unter 1 ist, wird der Faktor vor dem Zeitterm bei cTSS immer deutlich geringer sein, als bei der "alten" Formel für die TSS und demzufolge sind cTSS immer kleiner, als TSS. Sinnvoll wäre eine unterschiedliche Wichtung der Leistungsbereich, wenn man sie "on the fly" wichten könnte. Dazu braucht man aber den kompletten Mitschnitt der Einheit und dann muss man sich überlegen, wie welcher Bereich zu wichten ist. Das kann ich nicht beurteilen, dazu fehlt mir das physiologische Wissen.



__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Und bei der Beurteilung, ob etwas  Blödsinn ist oder nicht lasse ich mir lieber etwas mehr Zeit und schaue mir das zuerst einmal genauer an.



Es mag für einige Einheiten realistischere Abschätzungen geben. Nur ein wirkliches Kriterium wann der Ansatz anzuwenden ist, gibt es ja scheinbar nicht? Für mich wäre das der Unterschied NP zur Durchschnittsleistung (für eine saubere L2-Einheit über 4h sind <100 TSS auf jeden Fall viel zu wenig). Nur müsste man jetzt festlegen, ab welcher Differenz cTSS statt TSS verwendet werden soll. Also insgesamt stelle ich den Mehrwert zumindest infrage. Für mich im Flachland ergibt sich das Problem sowieso nicht, ich muss eh fast durchgängig treten .


----------



## MrFaker (23. Februar 2016)

Ronne1983 schrieb:


> Bei einer richtig sauber gefahrenen 4-stündigen L2-Einheit (wo ich auch wirklich 4 Stunden im L2-Bereich Leistung erbracht habe) sind die 74 doch ein absoluter Witz!
> 
> Und ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass eine solche Einheit Euch nicht fordert.
> Die Krux liegt oft darin, dass viele die L2-Einheiten dann zu gemächlich angehen und dadurch von den 4 Stunden Gesamtfahrzeit 1-2 Stunden im L1-Bereich rumeiern. Das ist für mich dann keine sauber gefahrene L2-Einheit!




Jede ordentliche GA Einheit fordert im Bereich 4-5h +, wer anderes behauptet ist im falschen Bereich unterwegs.
Von mir am Sonntag, um mal die TSS etwas einzuordnen. Meine Schwelle ist nicht übertrieben hinterlegt.

Dauer: 6:21:00
Distanz (km): 207.436
Arbeit (kJ): 5228
TSS: 361
IF: 0.753


----------



## Tomz (23. Februar 2016)

Ich ergänze hier mal schnell noch die Ziel 4 W/Kg Gruppe
Alter 49
Größe 180
Gewicht 73 
Biken schon ewig seit ein paar Jahren intensiver
2013 240 h/Jahr
2014 320 h/Jahr
2015 400 h/Jahr
Rennen: Mittelstrecke Marathon, 24h Etappenrennen.
PM seit Juni 2015

Ziel für 2016: 4 W/Kg. Im Ersten Drittel AK und mal bei Endurorennen reinschnuppern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __Stefan__ (23. Februar 2016)

so, jetzt mal GC v4 installiert und cTSS als User Defined Metric implementiert. Daraus dann ein PMC gebastelt. Interessanterweise unterscheidet sich der Verlauf eigentlich gar nicht vom Standard PMC. Nur auf einem niedrigerem Niveau. Obwohl die langen L2 Einheiten runtergewichtet wurden, ATL und CTL verlaufen im gleichen Muster.

Edit: andererseits wurde 2/3 der Einheiten bei den großen L2 getriebenen CTL Spitzen mit dem Rennrad gefahren. Von daher ist dann auch nicht so ein großer Unterschied zwischen cTSS und TSS. Und die sind alle gaaaanz "sauber" gefahren worden


----------



## mete (23. Februar 2016)

Wenn Du für alle Deine Einheiten die cTSS berechnet hast, ist das für mich auch logisch. Der Charakter des PMC wird sich wohl erst dann ändern, wenn Du für Einheiten, die klar sehr gleichmäßig gefahren wurden (z.B. auf der Rolle) die TSS heranziehst und dann alles zusammen darstellst.

Edit: Deine letzte Bemerkung verstehe ich nicht ganz. Auch, wenn die RR-Einheiten sehr sauber gefahren wurden, berücksichtigt cTSS doch den IF mit der vierten Potenz und TSS mit der zweiten. Also müsste z.B. bei einem IF von 0,65 der cTSS um den Faktor 2,4 kleiner sein und eben nicht fast identisch zum TSS?


----------



## __Stefan__ (23. Februar 2016)

und hier mal der Vergleich TSS CTL und cTSS CTL. Sagt "relativ" eigentlich das gleiche aus. cTSS ist etwas mehr gedämpft


----------



## Livores (23. Februar 2016)

Ich reihe mich auch noch in der Gruppe ein.

Alter: 29
Größe: 201
Gewicht: 92
Trainingsvol.: 5-10h/Woche
Ziel 2016: 4,2W/kg - 10.000 km


----------



## Milan Racer (23. Februar 2016)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> *Thema TSS*
> Na jedenfalls betrifft das Thema gerade uns Geländefahrer. In der Berechnung von TSS geht die "Zeit" ein. Also auch wenn man z.B. lange runterfährt und nicht tritt.



Wenn ich lange runterfahre geht NP doch auch runter. Ich lasse mir auf meinem Garmin die Durchschnittsleistung und NP zwar ohne Nullwerte anzeigen aber in die TSS Berechnung gehen ja die "echten" NP ein.

Glaube die wenigsten von auch arbeiten ja mit der Quatrantenanalyse. Durch die gerade hochgekommende Diskussion meine ich rauszuhören das einige Rollefahren oder Straßentraining dem Gelände vorziehen um "sauberer" zu trainieren. Wer sich mal mit der Quatrantenanalyse beschäftigt wird mir vielleicht recht geben wenn ich dies sehr strittig sehe. Natürlich ist es nicht jedem möglich unter der Woche nach der Arbeit noch raus zu gehen, dann lieber die schnelle und gute Rolleneinheit, absolut verständlich. Ich fahre bewusst nur draußen und mit dem MTB. Vielleicht ein kleiner Denkanstoß. Ansonsten freut es mich das wir wieder bei der Sache sind und solche Diskussion hier führen 

Ich arbeite mit dem PMC Chart und steuer mein Training über CTL, ATL und TSB. Finde die ganze Sachse recht schlüssig und halte die angeführte Korrektur für nicht nötig sondern eher komisch.


----------



## Leon96 (23. Februar 2016)

Heute mal etwas intensiver unterwegs gewesen nachdem die letzten Wochen ja ausschließlich L1/L2 mit dem Ziel Kaloriendefizit waren.
Wahrscheinlich ist meine Gewichtsabnahme zu schnell. Das hat sich heute für 295 Watt auf 5:45min zu hart angefühlt.
Normalerweise müsste das knapp unter Schwelle sein, hat sich aber angefühlt wie drüber.
Nehme demnächst mal den HF-Gurt wieder dazu (nutze ich nachdem ich knapp 3 Jahre immer "mit" gefahren bin seit Anfang Februar nicht mehr) dann kann ich mal direkt vergleichen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __Stefan__ (23. Februar 2016)

also bei mir kann ich sagen, dass Rolle nicht vorgezogen wird, sondern Notwendigkeit ist: Familie, Arbeit und v.a. Schnee am Berg schränkt draußen doch ziemlich ein. Ich fahre aber auch 3 h im Keller. Was da sehr motivierend ist: der Link zu Alban Lakatas Strave Seite. Danke noch an denjenigen, der den hier mal gepostet hat. Lakata lebt unter ähnlichen "geographischen" Bedingungen wie ich. Sehr interessant (und motivierend) wie wir die Einschränkungen gleich lösen.

Wir sind hier im MTB Forum. Wir wollen alle zielgerichtet trainieren, allerdings liegt uns auch der Fahrspaß am Herzen. Deswegen Biken wir! Wenn hier irgendein so ein "Rhein-Radweg-Rennradler" schlaue Sprüche abläßt über "sauber" fahren, finde ich das nur lächerlich. Bleib im Tour Forum, echt! Wir holen vielleicht nicht 100% raus, aber haben 150% Spaß dabei. Hier gilt es beide Welten zu vereinen, Disziplin und Spaß! Eigentlich verwunderlich, da es links und rechts des Rhein-Radwegs wirklich geile Trails gibt.


----------



## Milan Racer (23. Februar 2016)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> motivierend ist: der Link zu Alban Lakatas Strave Seite.



Ich habe ja die große Ehre für ihn ab und zu mal als Mechaniker/Supporter unterwegs zu sein.
Verfolge auch sehr gerne sein Training, immer wieder beeindruckend.
Wenn es sich mal ausgeht will ich mal ein SST Intervall mitfahren


----------



## __Stefan__ (23. Februar 2016)

Milan Racer schrieb:


> Wenn es sich mal ausgeht will ich mal ein SST Intervall mitfahren



na, ob ich da ein CP10 oder CP20 durchhalten würde .... seine Strave Seite hat jedenfalls dieses ganze Gedöns über "polarized training" usw. wieder ziemlich in Relation gesetzt. Train for your target races! (und hier: have fun doing it!)


----------



## Steppenwolf39 (23. Februar 2016)

Milan Racer schrieb:


> Glaube die wenigsten von auch arbeiten ja mit der Quatrantenanalyse



Ich hatte ja vor einiger Zeit schon mal gefragt, inwieweit sich die Quadrantenanalyse nutzen lässt. Ich bin aber auch immer noch relativ neu im Bereich Leistungsmessung, nutze es erst seit August 2015.
Bisher habe ich kaum Literatur zur Quadrantenanalyse gefunden. Falls da jemand einen entsprechenden Link beisteuern kann, dann würde ich mich sehr freuen! 
Ich finde den Austausch hier übrigens absolut genial, insbesondere eben auch für Einsteiger. Und an der Umgangsform sieht man mal wieder, dass Biker eindeutig die sympathischeren Radfahrer sind;-)


----------



## mete (24. Februar 2016)

Die Quadrantenanalyse wird nach meiner Erinnerung einigermaßen ausführlich im Buch von Hunter/Coggan besprochen. Man kann sie nutzen, um bestimmte Eigenheiten einer Disziplin auszumachen und entsprechend zu trainineren. Beim MTB-Fahren fährt man wegen der steilen Anstiege halt oft mit relativ viel Kraft und geringer Frequenz, man kann dort also besser werden, wenn man sich beim Training auf den entsprechenden Quadranten konzentriert.


----------



## __Stefan__ (24. Februar 2016)

Beispiel für einen Anwendungsfall:

http://www.aboc.com.au/tips-and-hints/why-we-dont-use-strength-endurance-anymore


----------



## lyse (24. Februar 2016)

Bei meinen letztjährigen MTB Kurz & Mittelstreckenmarathons sieht die Kraft-Umlaufgeschwindigkeit immer so aus. Einzig die Rennen auf dem Rennrad, haben eine etwas andere Verteiltung (trotz gleicher Durchschnittstrittfrequenz 90/1min). Wüsste jetzt nicht, welche Schlüsse ich daraus ziehe bzw. welche Trainingsmethoden ich anwenden soll? Die Übersetzung beeinflusst ja die Quadrantenanalyse- da ich oldschool mit 2-fach und 36er Ritzel unterwegs bin, kommen evtl. keine niedrigen Tretzahlen zu hohe Kraft raus?!

MTB:




RR:


----------



## BENDERR (24. Februar 2016)

naja, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, dann sollte bei MTB Rennen die Verteilung v.a. in QII und QIV liegen.
ich hab jetzt noch keine renndaten mit powermeter, aber so vom gefühl her, würd ich sagen dass ich am berg v.a. in QII unterwegs bin und ansonsten QIV. 
Wenn man das weiß, sollte man versuchen, dass training so zu gestalten, dass man auch in diesen Quadranten trainiert (um dort stärker zu werden). Nutzt ja nix, wenn man im training immer in QIV fährt und im rennen aufeinmal QII..


----------



## mete (24. Februar 2016)

Bei einem typischen Mittelgebirgs-Marathon würde ich jetzt auch nicht erwarten, dass sich irgendein Quadrant besonders heraushebt. Anders sieht es in schwierigem Gelände oder bei einem XC-Rennen oder eben RR-Kriterium aus. Hier wird man erfahrungsgemäß viel in Quadrant II unterwegs sein. Wie man das sinnvoll trainiert, sei aber jedem selbst überlassen. Der von @_Stefan_ verlinkte Artikel zeigt, dass man sich da wohl auch in der "Fachwelt" nicht wirklich einig ist und im Prinzip alles von Microbursts bis K3 praktiziert wird.


----------



## wimpy_geeze (24. Februar 2016)

Steppenwolf39 schrieb:


> Bisher habe ich kaum Literatur zur Quadrantenanalyse gefunden. Falls da jemand einen entsprechenden Link beisteuern kann, dann würde ich mich sehr freuen!​


​
Falls Du das Buch "Training and Racing with a Power Meter" nicht hast, auf der zugehörigen website (s. link) gibt es ein paar grundlegende Artikel zur QA. Die Seite wird zwar kaum noch gepflegt, weil Andy Coggan seine Ideen seit ein paar Jahren überwiegend über FB kommuniziert, die Artikel sind aber gut.

http://www.trainingandracingwithapowermeter.com/search/label/quadrant analysis

Grüsse,
Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freak13 (24. Februar 2016)

Ronne1983 schrieb:


> Interessante Diskussion bzgl. der Trainingsumfänge und deren Auswirkung auf die FTP.
> Ich denke 10h/Wo sind schon allerhand, wenn man das konstant über das Jahr bringt.
> Ich denke mit diesen 10h sind schon deutlich mehr als 4W/kg möglich, vorrausgesetzt es handelt sich um gut strukturiertes Training in Kombination mit anderen wichtigen Faktoren wie Ernährung, Regeneration etc...
> 
> Ich denke, wenn man 5x proWoche 8-10 Stunden arbeiten muss und dazu auch noch private Verpflichtungen wie Familie etc. hat, ist ein höherer Umfang einfach nicht drin. Da ist es schon eine ziemliche Herrausforderung die 10h Training pro Woche unter zubekommen.



Das Talent und das Trainingsalter spielt da wohl eine wesentliche rolle.
Ich komme bei 10-11h / Woche im Jahresschnitt auf 5w/Kg
Kollegen fahren vergleichbar viel aber hinken deutlich hinterher.
4w/KG bei 10h/Woche halte ich als entweder sehr untalentiert oder deutlich übergewichtig.


----------



## mete (24. Februar 2016)

freak13 schrieb:


> 4w/KG bei 10h/Woche halte ich als entweder sehr untalentiert oder deutlich übergewichtig.


Erkläre das mal jemandem, der 1,9m groß ist. 75kg ist hier sicherlich nicht übergewichtig, das bringt die Körpergröße aber einfach mit sich. Für 5W/kg müsste so ein Kollege 375W and der Schwelle treten. Bist Du 20cm kleiner, wiegst Du bei identischem Körperbau nur noch 60kg. Dann sind es nur noch 300W. Da helfen dem "armen" großwüchsigen auch seine etwas besseren Hebel nicht mehr viel, er trägt einfach zu viel Masse mit sich herum, die keinen Beitrag zur Tretleistung liefert (mehr Knochen, Sehnen, Bindegewebe, Haut vom längeren Oberkörper und den Armen etc. ganz zu schweigen) der Trainingsaufwand ist in diesem Falle
für 5W/kg an der Schwelle einfach deutlich größer und der Gewichtsnachteil lässt sich auch nicht kompensieren. Dafür fährt er den kleineren in der Ebene oder bergab weg, nützt aber bei einem MTB-Rennen meist nicht sooo viel .


----------



## freak13 (24. Februar 2016)

mete schrieb:


> Erkläre das mal jemandem, der 1,9m groß ist. 75kg ist hier sicherlich nicht übergewichtig, das bringt die Körpergröße aber einfach mit sich. Für 5W/kg müsste so ein Kollege 375W and der Schwelle treten. Bist Du 20cm kleiner, wiegst Du bei identischem Körperbau nur noch 60kg. Dann sind es nur noch 300W. Da helfen dem "armen" großwüchsigen auch seine etwas besseren Hebel nicht mehr viel, er trägt einfach zu viel Masse mit sich herum, die keinen Beitrag zur Tretleistung liefert (mehr Knochen, Sehnen, Bindegewebe, Haut vom längeren Oberkörper und den Armen etc. ganz zu schweigen) der Trainingsaufwand ist in diesem Falle
> für 5W/kg an der Schwelle einfach deutlich größer und der Gewichtsnachteil lässt sich auch nicht kompensieren. Dafür fährt er den kleineren in der Ebene oder bergab weg, nützt aber bei einem MTB-Rennen meist nicht sooo viel .




Da ich selbst 1,90- 80kg habe kann ich das ziemlich genau einschätzen 

Knochen wiegen zum Glück nix. (Ich war mit im Studium in der Mediziner Autopsie und hab mit nem Oberschenkelknochen rumgespielt. Danach war mir klar das das Argument "schwere Knochen"  kein Argument ist - die Dinger sind echt sau leicht)

Klein hat was W/Kg angeht sicher Vorteile. Da muss man sich ja nur mal die typische TdF Bergfahrer anschauen. Die sidn alle ziemlich "abgebrochen" .

Habe auch nie gesagt das jemand die 5w/kg erreichen muss - sondern nur das für 10h/Woche eine FTP von 4w/Kg ziemlich niedrig ist.


Das Bergab wegfahren hat zum Glück vor allem mit Fahrtechnik zu tun und nicht mit dem Gewicht. Beim MTB Marathon kann ja kaum jemand schnell runter fahren. EInfach weil die Jungs nur Ihre FTP trainieren aber nie an der Fahrtechnik arbeiten


----------



## mete (24. Februar 2016)

freak13 schrieb:


> Knochen wiegen zum Glück nix. (Ich war mit im Studium in der Mediziner Autopsie und hab mit nem Oberschenkelknochen rumgespielt. Danach war mir klar das das Argument "schwere Knochen"  kein Argument ist - die Dinger sind echt sau leicht)



Der Mensch besteht zu 60% aus Wasser (also Dichte 1g/cm^3). Knochen habe eine Dichte von etwa 2g/cm^3. Also genaugenommen sind Knochen damit noch das Schwerste an einem Menschen. Dass der Gewichtsunterschied aber von ihnen allein kommt, habe ich nie behauptet, der kommt eher von dem Volumen drumherum und das sind eben für den Radfahrer meist recht unnütze Dinge. Den Gewichtsunterschied bei identischem Körperbau habe ich Dir ja schon ausgerechnet, der liegt bei etwas unter 1kg/cm. Davon entfällt dann schon einmal die Hälfte auf den Oberkörper (trägt nicht zur Tretleistung bei) und die andere Hälfte splittet sich ebenfalls noch einmal in Muskeln (schätzungsweise 30% von diesen 50%) und in sonstiges Gedöns. Am Ende bleiben eigentlich nur jede Menge Mehrgewicht und etwas bessere Übersetzungsverhältnisse übrig (infolge letzterer lässt sich etwas Muskelmasse "sparen" um die zum kleineren Fahrer identische Leistung zu bringen, aber das Mehrgewicht wiegt dies sicher nicht auf. (Muskeln haben eine Dichte von knapp über 1g/cm^3)).

4W/kg finde ich nicht wenig, auch nicht für 10h/Woche. Das sind 300W für 75kg und wenn man den Werten glauben darf, die vielerorts gepostet werden, ist das besserer Durchschnitt.


----------



## freak13 (24. Februar 2016)

mete schrieb:


> Der Mensch (...).



so what ?
danke für den exkurs, nur bringt uns das nicht weiter.

Nehmen wir an jemand ist 190groß:
mit 75 Kg muss er 300w treten für 4W/Kg
mit 100 Kg muss er 400w treten für 4W/Kg

Ich sage wer 190-75 ist und mit 10h/Woche keine 300w treten kann ist untalentiert.
Wer mit 190-100kg keine 4w/kg also 400W treten kann mit 10h/Woche das ist absolut verständlich. Der ist eben zu schwer.


----------



## mete (24. Februar 2016)

freak13 schrieb:


> so what ?Ich sage wer 190-75 ist und mit 10h/Woche keine 300w treten kann ist untalentiert.
> Wer mit 190-100kg keine 4w/kg also 400W treten kann mit 10h/Woche das ist absolut verständlich. Der ist eben zu schwer.



Ist mir zu undifferenziert. Vielleicht trainiert er ja auch falsch, vielleicht hat er auch zu wenig Schlaf oder Stress bei der Arbeit/zu Hause oder beides, vielleicht ist er Bahnsprinter, DHler oder BMXer und der Trainingsschwerpunkt liegt gar nicht auf FTP sondern einem hohen Max-Output, vielleicht...(Liste kann beliebig fortgesetzt werden)? Abgesehen davon, was ist denn Talent? Mit 1,9m ist man perse schon nicht gerade mit Talent für den MTB-Sport gesegnet, siehe meine Posts davor.


----------



## freak13 (24. Februar 2016)

mete schrieb:


> Ist mir zu undifferenziert. Vielleicht trainiert er ja auch falsch, vielleicht hat er auch zu wenig Schlaf oder Stress bei der Arbeit/zu Hause oder beides, vielleicht ist er Bahnsprinter, DHler oder BMXer und der Trainingsschwerpunkt liegt gar nicht auf FTP sondern einem hohen Max-Output, vielleicht...(Liste kann beliebig fortgesetzt werden)? Abgesehen davon, was ist denn Talent? Mit 1,9m ist man perse schon nicht gerade mit Talent für den MTB-Sport gesegnet, siehe meine Posts davor.



Wer BMX, DH, Sprinter oder Bodybuilder ist hat ganz klar ein anderes Trainingsziel als die FTP.
Dadurch führst du jetzt die Diskussion undifferenziert fort...

Aber hier in diese Diskussion geht es ja darum die FTP von 4w zu erreichen. Wenn ich auf was anderes Trainiere werd ich das nie erreichen. Ich denke wir sollten unterstellen, das die 10h/Woche die hier im Thread angegeben werden, sich auf Ausdauertraining beziehen. 

Man kann 100h/Woche Tischtennis trainieren - wird dadurch aber niemals seine Wattleistung signifikant steigern.

Und ich denke man kann auch unterstellen das alle hier mitdiskutierenden Ihre FTP steigern wollen um Berghoch besser zu werden, und nicht im DH oder auf der Bahn.

Talent ist doch klar das wir hier von Ausdauertalent sprechen.
Mit Musikalischem Talent kann man hier wenig Anfangen 



mete schrieb:


> Mit 1,9m ist man perse schon nicht gerade mit Talent für den MTB-Sport gesegnet, siehe meine Posts davor.


Also das ist mir jetzt zu undifferenziert um darauf einzugehen


----------



## mete (24. Februar 2016)

Alles klar, halten wir fest, 4W/kg schafft jeder, wenn er nicht fett oder untalentiert oder beides ist. Ich lasse das mal so stehen. "Ausdauertalent" ist ein Begriff, der derart schwammig ist, dass Du damit im Prinzip alles erklärt hast, oder eben gar nichts. Ausdauerleistungen gibt es im Spektrum von ein paar Minuten, bis hin zu ein paar Tagen


----------



## Ronne1983 (24. Februar 2016)

freak13 schrieb:


> Das Talent und das Trainingsalter spielt da wohl eine wesentliche rolle.
> Ich komme bei 10-11h / Woche im Jahresschnitt auf 5w/Kg
> Kollegen fahren vergleichbar viel aber hinken deutlich hinterher.
> 4w/KG bei 10h/Woche halte ich als entweder sehr untalentiert oder deutlich übergewichtig.



Da spuckt aber einer ganz schön große Töne...
Ich denke 4 W/kg für Hobbysportler ist schon eine ganz geachtliche Leistung...und ich waage zu bezweifeln, dass "deutlich übergewichtige" solche Leistungen überhaupt erbringen können.
Außerdem solltest du vielleicht auch noch in Betracht ziehen, wie lange der jeweilige Sportler schon ambitioniert fährt/trainiert.

Wir reden hier über eine Ausdauersportart, in welcher es Jahre braucht um eine Formaufzubauen!
Ich für meinen Teil bin mit knapp 4W/kg nach "nur" 3 Jahren aktivem biken durchaus zufrieden. 
Und als übergewichtig würde ich mich auch nicht bezeichnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freak13 (24. Februar 2016)

Ronne1983 schrieb:


> Da spuckt aber einer ganz schön große Töne...
> Ich denke 4 W/kg für Hobbysportler ist schon eine ganz geachtliche Leistung...und ich waage zu bezweifeln, dass "deutlich übergewichtige" solche Leistungen überhaupt erbringen können.
> Außerdem solltest du vielleicht auch noch in Betracht ziehen, wie lange der jeweilige Sportler schon ambitioniert fährt/trainiert.
> 
> ...




Klar muss man gewisse Rahmen betrachten.
Mit 10h/Woche und meinen Aussagen unterstelle ich mal das jemand in einem Jahr (52Wochen) 10h im Schnitt trainiert hat, und nicht das jemand der erst seit 2 Wochen Radfahren kann jetzt in 2 Wochen 20h gefahren ist.
Wer ein Jahr mit 10h/Woche fährt macht das sicher auch nicht erst seit 1-Jahr, sondern für das Niveau braucht man schon ein paar Jahre um dahin zu kommen. 

Kommst du auf 10h/Woche Radtraining ? Also 520h/a.

3 Jahre ist ja auch noch ganz am Anfang - warte mal ab wenn du 10 Jahre Training drin hast


----------



## lyse (24. Februar 2016)

Ich kann die Aussage 4w/kg "untalentiert" ebenfalls nicht verstehen. Laut Coggan, Piotr und MI67 die sich mit der Trainingslehre sehr gut auskennen ist die Meinung, dass der normale berufstätige Mensch der Radsport als Hobby hat die 4w/kg nach jahrelangen Training erreichen KANN (Coggan beschreibt den Durchschnittsmensch als Average Joe in seinem Buch). Ob dass Ende bei 3,8 oder 4,2 liegt, ist dabei egal. Was weit darüber hinaus geht, sind gute Veranlagungen bzw. Lebensumstände.


----------



## Berrrnd (24. Februar 2016)

man kann mit 10h/woche auf dem rad sicher bis 4,5 w/kg erreichen,
dazu muss man die zeit aber sehr gut und gezielt durchplanen und nutzen.

je geringer die trainingsdauer, desto höher muss die qualität des trainings sein.
um die leistungswerte zu erreichen bedarf es neben dem training auf dem rad aber
noch viel mehr darum herum.


----------



## TTT (24. Februar 2016)

k_star schrieb:


> man kann mit 10h/woche auf dem rad sicher bis 4,5 w/kg errreichen,


Einschränkung: Gesund, nicht zu weit jenseits der 40 und "normal" talentiert, strukturiertes Training und diszipliniertes Leben.

Was ich immer wieder feststelle: Wer trotz umfangreichem, regelmäßigem Training (und dazu zähle ich für einen Joe Average >=10h/Woche) nicht in den Bereich von >=4W/kg (gemessen oder einfach geschätzt) vordringt, macht gerne mangelndes Talent dafür verantwortlich. Dass es am "falschen" Training liegen könnte wird heftig bestritten. Oft stützt sich das Wissen dann auf einen Zeitungsartikel, in dem der "Fettverbrennungspuls" als der effektivste Trainingsbereich verkauft wird, Trainingsinhalte die weh tun, werden vernachlässigt oder gleich ganz weggelassen...

Wer sich im Training nicht regelmäßig (oder völlig unstrukturiert) weh tut, wird die 4W/kg vermutlich nur mit viel Talent oder horrenden km-Leistungen erreichen.


----------



## Themar7 (24. Februar 2016)

TTT schrieb:


> Oft stützt sich das Wissen dann auf einen Zeitungsartikel, in dem der "Fettverbrennungspuls" als der effektivste Trainingsbereich verkauft wird, Trainingsinhalte die weh tun, werden vernachlässigt oder gleich ganz weggelassen...



Richtig....der Mensch geht eben gerne den Weg des geringsten Widerstandes!
Und so eine GA1 Quasselrunde ist doch viel gemütlicher und angenehmer!


----------



## MrFaker (24. Februar 2016)

lyse schrieb:


> Ich kann die Aussage 4w/kg "untalentiert" ebenfalls nicht verstehen. Laut Coggan, Piotr und MI67 die sich mit der Trainingslehre sehr gut auskennen ist die Meinung, dass der normale berufstätige Mensch der Radsport als Hobby hat die 4w/kg nach jahrelangen Training erreichen KANN (Coggan beschreibt den Durchschnittsmensch als Average Joe in seinem Buch). Ob dass Ende bei 3,8 oder 4,2 liegt, ist dabei egal. Was weit darüber hinaus geht, sind gute Veranlagungen bzw. Lebensumstände.



Die Frage ist immer wo man die Messlatte setzt.
Wenn ich starke Sportler von 5,5-6Watt/kg nehme, dann sind natürlich 4Watt/kg einfach schlecht und untalentiert. Lebensumstände und sonstige Faktoren sind sekundär, die kann jeder selbst beeinflussen. Man hört ja oft, "ich habe Haus, Garten, Familie, Boot, Flugzeug.. und blabla", interessiert aber niemand.
Ich bin aber auch der Meinung ab 4Watt/kg ist schon ok, man gewinnt keine Blumentöpfe kann aber schnell von a nach b fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lyse (24. Februar 2016)

chrisRM6 schrieb:


> Lebensumstände und sonstige Faktoren sind sekundär, die kann jeder selbst beeinflussen. Man hört ja oft, "ich habe Haus, Garten, Familie, Boot, Flugzeug.. und blabla", interessiert aber niemand.



Was für ein Schwachsinn! Welche Prioritäten hast du eigentlich? Haus, Garten, Familie etc können es ja nicht sein... Schon mal hier im Forum jemanden getroffen, der mit Radsport seinen Lebensunterhalt finanziert? Oder ist es vielleicht "nur" ein Hobby???


----------



## mete (24. Februar 2016)

Welche Hobbyfahrer schaffen denn 5,5W/kg bis 6W/kg an der Schwelle? Das hat ja selbst im Profi-Peloton nur ein kleiner Teil.


----------



## Ronne1983 (25. Februar 2016)

lyse schrieb:


> Was für ein Schwachsinn! Welche Prioritäten hast du eigentlich? Haus, Garten, Familie etc können es ja nicht sein... Schon mal hier im Forum jemanden getroffen, der mit Radsport seinen Lebensunterhalt finanziert? Oder ist es vielleicht "nur" ein Hobby???



100%-iger Zuspruch!!!
Scheinbar lebt Mr.F in einer anderen Welt...was er natürlich darf...aber irgendwie tut er mir aufgrund seiner letzten Aussage nun fast schon leid...außer seinem Rad scheint er ja niemanden anderen zu haben/wollen


----------



## Tomz (25. Februar 2016)

Bevor das wieder in Beleidigungen ausartet kommen wir wieder zurück zum Thema.
Für einen Hobbyfahrer scheinen 4 W/Kg drin zu sein wenn er ca. 400-500  Stunden pro Jahr trainiert. 
Der eine braucht weniger der andere mehr Zeit um das zu erreichen. 
Ab 4,5 W/Kg wird es dann wohl deutlich schwieriger.
Die Frage ist doch wie holt man aus der zur Verfügung stehenden Zeit das Maximum raus nicht wer hat die besseren Werte.


----------



## Kottenstroeter (25. Februar 2016)

chrisRM6 schrieb:


> . Man hört ja oft, "ich habe Haus, Garten, Familie, Boot, Flugzeug.. und blabla", interessiert aber niemand.
> Ich bin aber auch der Meinung ab 4Watt/kg ist schon ok, man gewinnt keine Blumentöpfe kann aber schnell von a nach b fahren.



Verdammt, das Flugzeug fehlt mir noch. 
Eh ich zu einem unsympathischen Radzombie mutiere, belasse ich es doch zur Not bei 4W/kg und freue mich stattdessen auf meine äußerst nette Familie und mein schönes Häuschen mit Garten. Man(n) kann im Leben nun mal nicht alles haben. Das richtige Maß zu finden ist die Kunst. Somit reichen mir mittelmäßig, aber "ausgeglichene" 4W/kg.

So, am Wochenende wird's Wetter endlich wieder besser und ich muss meine, nach 1 Woche Rüsselpest, ins bodenlose gefallene CTL retten.


----------



## Ronne1983 (25. Februar 2016)

Ich hoffe schon, dass mit 10h/Wo die 4W/kg-Schallmauer überschritten werden kann...aber dazu brauch es sicher einer Menge an Qualitativ hochwertigem Training über einen langen Zeitraum...

Aber ich habe selbst mit meinen "bescheidenen" Leistungswerten schon einige Ergebnisse unter den ersten 10% Gesamt über die Mittelstrecke einfahren können. Also scheint dies wohl doch kein Wert zu sein, den jeder untalentierte Sportler so ohne weiteres erreichen kann...


----------



## Leon96 (25. Februar 2016)

Im Grunde genommen hat Faker aber doch recht.
Im Rennen/Leistungsentwicklung zählt das Ergebnis, nicht ob man Familie hat.

Und ich glaube es gibt durchaus mehr als genug Leute, die diese oder ähnliche Kompromisse zu Gunsten der Radform eingehen.
Kenne da zumindest mehrere.
Viele würden das aber hier nicht schreiben.

Ob das erstrebenswert ist oder nicht entscheidet jeder für sich selbst!


----------



## Milan Racer (25. Februar 2016)

Zur Einordnung, ich fahre seit vielen Jahren Rad. 3 Jahre jetzt mit Powermeter. Bei meinen ersten FTP Test 2013 hatte ich 4,3Watt/kg.
Mittlerweile sitze ich 800h/Jahr auf dem Rad. Sommer 2015 erstmals 5Watt/kg geknackt. Denke die Reise geht noch etwas weiter und in einem Monat sind 5,X?Watt/kg FTP drin. Ich habe keine Kinder, arbeite nicht Vollzeit. Zeitlich eigentlich keine Einschränkungen was das biken angeht. War diesen Winter 20h/Woche trainieren. Ich weiß das solche Umfänge von Vätern oder Vollzeitangestellten nicht oder nur mit Abstrichen zu bewältigen sind. Ich geniese dies sehr und möchte einfach mal sehen wo meine persönlichen Grenzen liegen. Letzlich geht es doch um persönliche Zufriedenheit. Dumme Sprüche oder Beleidigungen haben hier nichts verloren. Wenn jemand von euch das Ziel 4Watt/kg knackt halte ich die Leistung für genauso respektabel wie wenn ich z.B. 5Watt/kg trete. Also rauf aufs Bike, überschüssige Energie in die Kurbel stecken anstatt hier im Forum zu stänkern.


----------



## MrFaker (25. Februar 2016)

lyse schrieb:


> Was für ein Schwachsinn! Welche Prioritäten hast du eigentlich? Haus, Garten, Familie etc können es ja nicht sein... Schon mal hier im Forum jemanden getroffen, der mit Radsport seinen Lebensunterhalt finanziert? Oder ist es vielleicht "nur" ein Hobby???



OK 



mete schrieb:


> Welche Hobbyfahrer schaffen denn 5,5W/kg bis 6W/kg an der Schwelle? Das hat ja selbst im Profi-Peloton nur ein kleiner Teil.



...um 5,5-5,7Watt/kg gibt es schon einige in meinem Umkreis. Ob man sie als Hobby definiert ist die Frage, viele in den Foren meinten aber mal alles auch KT, A-Rennfahrer sind Hobbyfahrer.

Bevor ich es aber vergesse, ich bin eine lahme Gurke und davon meilenweit entfernt.
Ich habe nicht einmal eine Grundlage von 250-270Watt 

https://www.strava.com/activities/498966146


----------



## freak13 (25. Februar 2016)

Leon96 schrieb:


> (...)is, nicht ob man Familie hat.
> 
> Und ich glaube es gibt durchaus mehr als genug Leute, die diese oder ähnliche Kompromisse zu Gunsten der Radform eingehen.
> (...)
> Ob das erstrebenswert ist oder nicht entscheidet jeder für sich selbst!



Mit deinem letzten Satz bringst du es auf den Punkt.
Nicht jeder Mensch hat die gleichen Ziele. Nicht jeder will eine Familie und nicht jeder will Rennen gewinnen.

Wer seine Zeit und Energie darauf verwendet durch viel Arbeit seinen Liebsten ein "gutes Leben" zu ermöglichen hat in meinen Augen den gleichen Respekt verdient wie jemand der viel Zeit und Energie in den Sport steckt um dort möglichst gut zu werden.

Ziele und Prioritäten ändern sich im laufe des Lebens.
Ich hab beides im Umkreis schon erlebt. Vom Supersportler zum Familyguy und vom Familienvater zum Sportnazi. Genauso wie  Leute die beides vernünftig unter einen Hut bringen.
Wichtig ist doch das man sich mit dem was man tut wohlfühlt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ck-master (25. Februar 2016)

Ich denke auch dass mann das überhaupt nicht pauschalisieren kann.
Ich habe Frau und Kind, arbeite Vollzeit und absolviere im Moment noch ein Abendstudium und komme höchstens auf 15h/Woche und denke trotzdem das ich es dieses Jahr auf 5W/Kg schaffen kann.
Ich habe allerdings auch eine sehr tolenrant Frau  und ausser Arbeit,Familie und Radfahren mache ich fast nix mehr.

Andererseits habe ich Kollegen die genauso viel/wenig trainieren und keine 4W/Kg schaffen und wieder andererseits ist einer meiner Trainingskollegen gerade 50 Jahre alt geworden und schrubbt mich teilweise noch ab 

Also alles eine Frage des Talents,Trainings usw.


----------



## Levty2001 (25. Februar 2016)

Du sprichst mir aus der Seele @Milan Racer


----------



## MrFaker (25. Februar 2016)

Da siehst du mal, dass dein Kollege, dann wohl oder übel mit 50 Jahren (erinnert mich an chris50) auch an die 5,2-5,5Watt/kg an der Schwelle treten muss...
Das relativiert wieder meinen Post, wenn ich schreibe hoch trainierte Hobbyfahrer im Alter von 22-36 Jahren schaffen auch 5,5-6Watt/kg.


----------



## rauschs (25. Februar 2016)

Milan Racer schrieb:


> Also rauf aufs Bike, überschüssige Energie in die Kurbel stecken anstatt hier im Forum zu stänkern.



Sehr gut!

Meine Erfahrung - als einer, der mittlerweile eher Richtung 40 aufrunden muss: Nebst der reinen "überschaubaren Rad Zeit" von 10 - 12 Stunden/Woche kommen pro Woche noch 1 - 3 Stunden Krafttraining, Dehnen, Blackroll etc. dazu.

...zumindest bei mir führten noch mehr Stunden auf dem Rad zwar wohl zu einer besseren FTP aber zulasten des "allgemeinen Wohlbefindens", wenn ich die anderen 1 - 3 Stunden weg lasse.


----------



## Tomz (25. Februar 2016)

Die spannende Frage ist ja jetzt wenn jemand mit 40+ bei  500 Stunden 5 W/Kg schafft und andere nur 4 W/Kg woran liegt das ?
Genetik?
Trainingshistorie?
Oder anderes Training?


----------



## MrFaker (25. Februar 2016)

Manchmal auch am Wattmesser


----------



## Kottenstroeter (25. Februar 2016)

Tomz schrieb:


> Die spannende Frage ist ja jetzt wenn jemand mit 40+ bei  500 Stunden 5 W/Kg schafft und andere nur 4 W/Kg woran liegt das ?
> Genetik?
> Trainingshistorie?
> Oder anderes Training?



In meinem Fall am (falschen) Training, auch wenn ich weit weg von den 5W/kg bin und die 4 vor dem Komma mein Ziel ist.
Wenn ich aber sehe, was für ein Fortschritt ich nur in 2 Monaten gemacht habe, habe ich vorher so einiges verkehrt gemacht, sprich zu lasch trainiert.
Will aber erst die weitere Saison abwarten! 
Kann ja auch gut sein, dass ich es jetzt übertreibe und zum eigentlichen Saisonhöhepunkt der Ofen aus ist.


----------



## mete (25. Februar 2016)

Tomz schrieb:


> ...um 5,5-5,7Watt/kg gibt es schon einige in meinem Umkreis.



Woran man mal wieder sehr schön sieht, dass die FTP nur eine Zahl von vielen ist und nicht automatisch einen guten Radsportler macht. 5,7W dürfte z.B. Jens Voigt in seinen besten Zeiten nicht geleistet haben (beim Stundeweltrekord war er selbt von den 5,5W/kg noch weit weg) und der hat sich 20 Jahre im Profisport gehalten.



chrisRM6 schrieb:


> Das relativiert wieder meinen Post, wenn ich schreibe hoch trainierte Hobbyfahrer im Alter von 22-36 Jahren schaffen auch 5,5-6Watt/kg.



Das sind dann aber irgendwelche Hungerhaken um 60kg (und da reichen 5,5W/kg eben nicht um über das Amateurdasein hinauszukommen). Bei den Allroundern mit 75kg+ ist man dann ganz schnell bei über 400W Absolutleistung über die Stunde, damit kommt man wohl in jeder nationalen Meisterschaft im EZF mindestens unter die ersten zehn und das hat mit "Hobby" dann wohl eher weniger zu tun.


----------



## MTBmarkoT (25. Februar 2016)

Wow was hier los ist!?
Ich habe das Glück das meine Frau auch Radsportverrückte/irre ist wie wir alle 
Deshalb haben wir gute Chancen uns zu entwickeln. Weil wir eben zu Hause auf niemanden Rücksicht nehmen müssen. Es gibt Verständnis für Tage wo es ma nicht so dolle ist weil man platt ist. Man feuert sich gegenseitig auf der Rolle an, genießt gemeinsam lange lockere Runden und feilt gemeinsam an der Fahrtechnik.
Das sind insgesamt gute 10h/W aber Stunden die auch eben Qualität haben.
Es gibt Verständnis dafür warum man früh schlafen geht und warum man sich eben so ernährt wie man sich ernährt. 

Da wir Beide in Schicht arbeiten. ist vielleicht etwas mehr Trainingseinheit noch drinne. Aber der Haushalt macht sich nicht von alleine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pug304 (25. Februar 2016)

dann will ich der 4W/kg Fraktion mal etwas Mut machen 

Alter: demnächst 50
Radsport: ab den Alter von 16 reines Fahren zum Spass, mittendrin längere Pause, seit 10 Jahren wieder ambitioniert mit einigen Rennen MTB und seit drei Jahren wieder RR
Trainingsaufwand: in den letzten 10 Jahren meist ca.7-8000km/Jahr, ca. 300-350h, ohne strukturiertes Training, zwei Ausreiser nach oben
Ergebnisse: meist erstes Drittel, ab und zu mal erstes Viertel. Bei flachen Rennen auch deutlich weiter vorne (Velothon 2015 136ter gesamt)
Entwicklung: am Anfang aufgrund der Umfänge ging schnell was, dann nahezu Stagnation

Grösse: 170 (also abgesägter Meter  )
Gewicht: 74-80kg (selbstredend alles Muskeln ) )
Leistung: da kein Leistungsmesser vorhanden (FTP via Zeitfahrem auf flachem Terrain mit Kreuzotter hochgerechnet) ca. 300W = 3,7W/kg
da ich nun im Besitz eines Tacx T2180 mit Leistungsmessung bin konnte ich bei einem FTP-Test das im Dez 2015 auch verifizieren (300W/79kg)

Seit Dez 2015 habe ich ordentlich gezwiftet, dort den von Marco Pinotti entworfenen 12 Wochen FTP Builder Trainingsplan verwendet. 2/3 des Planes sind durch. Massives Intervall Training, aufeinander aufbauend, 4-5 Session pro Woche, Ausdauerintervall, Geschwindigkeitsintervalle, Schwellenintervalle. Was soll ich sagen, in bin begeistert über den Fortschritt meines Leistungsstandes 

Letzter FTP-Test ergab 333W bei einem Gewicht 77kg (CP20 35ow), damit also 4.3W/kg. Zeitaufwand 69h seit 1.1. hoch gerechnet also ca. 500h/Jahr. Verbunden damit geht der babyspeck massiv zurück, aufgrund des Muskelaufbaus macht sich das im Gewicht (leider) wenig bemerkbar, bin halt ein kleienr Förstemann 

Ich würde also sagen, reiner Umfang bringt einen nicht ewig weiter. Strukturiertes Training dagegen hat deutlich mehr Effekt. Ich gehe davon aus, dass ich den nächsten 4 Wochen des FTP Builders noch ein paar Watt drauflegen kann, jetzt kommen nämlich üble Hammerworkouts. Zielgewicht sind wie jedes Jahr 74kg. Bei den 350W wären das dann 4,5W/kg.

Ich bin schwer gespannt, wie sich die Leistungsverbesserung draussen bermerkbar macht. Erst Erfahrung beim Skifahren war schon mal sehr positiv 

Ach ja: verheiratet, zwei aufsässige Kids, Fulltime-Job, Haus, Garten

(und ja: der Tacx Rolle ist kein normierter Leistungsmesser, aufgrund meiner Verlgeich aber auch nicht total daneben)

PS: suche Sponsor für Leistungsmesser )))


----------



## TTT (25. Februar 2016)

Hört sich interessant an! Wie baut sich der Plan auf? Wie macht man danach weiter?


----------



## __Stefan__ (25. Februar 2016)

Leistungsmesser hin oder her, strukturiertes Training macht den großen Unterschied. Ein Leistungsmesser hilft aber beim Strukturieren.


----------



## pug304 (25. Februar 2016)

Du findest eine Übersicht über alle Workouts der 12 Wochen hier: http://www.stronglikeox.bike/zwift-beta-workouts/

Aus meiner (bescheidenen und nicht Profihaften Knowhows bzgl Trainingslehre) Sicht klassischer Aufbau: Mikrozyklus mit drei Wochen hoher Intensivität und einer Erholungswoche, zu Beginn kurze Workouts und weniger und kürzere hochlastige Intervalle, die in den deri lastwochen hochgefahren werden, über den Zyklus werden dann die Workouts länger (also höherer Umfang)

und was kommt danach? Habe ich mir auch schon überlegt. Wie lange hält die hohe Form wenn ich draussen wieder meinen normalen Stiefel fahre? Ich werde vermutlich die Schwellenintervalle der letzten Wochen in mein Training einbauen und eben einmal prp woche auf die Rolle gehen (oder es gibt wie auch immer einen Leistungsmesser fürs RR).


----------



## oflech (26. Februar 2016)

Meine Gedanken zu dieser ganzen W/Kg Diskussion:
4W/Kg ist hier ja anscheinend schon der Durchschnitt, und von jedem der einigermaßen trainiert ohne Probleme zu erreichen.
Wenn das wirklich so wäre, würde ich bei jedem Marathon irgendwo im Mittelfeld ankommen. Tue ich aber nicht...
Deshalb zählen für mich nur die echten Ergebnisse der Wettkämpfe. 
Die ganzen gemessenen Leistungswerte zweifle ich eher an, einschließlich meiner eigenen!
Also schaut lieber das sich eure Werte durch das Training verbessern. Wie hoch sie letzenendlich sind ist doch total egal. Im Wettkampf sieht man dann wo man steht!


----------



## Kottenstroeter (26. Februar 2016)

Tja, ein MTB-Marathon wird zum Glück nicht auf der Rolle ausgefahren und dauert auch länger als 20min. Und das ist auch gut so!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrFaker (26. Februar 2016)

oflech schrieb:


> Meine Gedanken zu dieser ganzen W/Kg Diskussion:
> 4W/Kg ist hier ja anscheinend schon der Durchschnitt, und von jedem der einigermaßen trainiert ohne Probleme zu erreichen.
> Wenn das wirklich so wäre, würde ich bei jedem Marathon irgendwo im Mittelfeld ankommen. Tue ich aber nicht...
> Deshalb zählen für mich nur die echten Ergebnisse der Wettkämpfe.
> ...



Ich sagte ja schon oft, seitdem PM auf dem Markt sind, die einbeinig messen muss man das mit Vorsicht betrachten.
Manche merken es, viele andere natürlich nicht. Stages und Co. haben eben neue Leistungsdimensonen geschaffen 
Einer, dem es z.B. auffällt.

https://www.strava.com/activities/502176669/overview

dagegen echte SRM Daten.

https://www.strava.com/activities/498966146


----------



## ck-master (26. Februar 2016)

Zum Teil magst du ja recht haben.
Aber im Endeffekt ist es doch egal.......ich denke man verbessert auch mit einem Stages sein Training.
Solange man konstant "falsch" misst.......wenn man natürlich an einem Rad SRM und am Anderen Stages fährt,
wird es problematisch


----------



## TTT (26. Februar 2016)

oflech schrieb:


> 4W/Kg ist hier ja anscheinend schon der Durchschnitt, und von jedem der einigermaßen trainiert ohne Probleme zu erreichen.


Jetzt übertreibst du aber. Für mich ist ein Training mit 10h/Woche mit einer guten Struktur nicht "einigermaßen", sondern schon sehr gut und für einen Hobbyfahrer ambitioniert, auch wenn das der ein oder andere vielleicht anders sieht.



oflech schrieb:


> Wenn das wirklich so wäre, würde ich bei jedem Marathon irgendwo im Mittelfeld ankommen. Tue ich aber nicht...


Ich glaube kaum, dass man von einem Thread, in dem sich die versammeln, die engagiert und strukturiert trainieren, auf ein Teilnehmerfeld bei einem Hobbymarathon schließen kann.



oflech schrieb:


> Deshalb zählen für mich nur die echten Ergebnisse der Wettkämpfe.


Wurde doch nun oft genug betont, dass letzlich nur das Rennergebnis zählt.



oflech schrieb:


> Die ganzen gemessenen Leistungswerte zweifle ich eher an, einschließlich meiner eigenen! Also schaut lieber das sich eure Werte durch das Training verbessern. Wie hoch sie letzenendlich sind ist doch total egal. Im Wettkampf sieht man dann wo man steht!


Es ist doch hier jedem bewußt, dass einseitige Messung, ovale Kettenblätter, Qualität der Datenübertragung etc. Fehler verursachen. Und ob beispielsweise Milan Racer 4,8 oder 5,2 W/kg tritt ist mir völlig schnuppe. Entscheidend ist doch, dass das in jedem Fall ein toller Wert ist (der in diesem Fall doch auch durch Rennergebnisse bestätigt wird) und dass ich mir deswegen von so jemandem gerne Tipps und Erfahrungen geben lasse. Solche Leistunswerte sind - auch wenn sie vielleicht eine relativ hohe Fehlerquote haben - doch in einem anonymen Forum die einfachste Möglichkeit, Aussage Einzelner in Bezug auf Trainingsinhalte auf ihre sinnhaftigkeit zu überprüfen.

Von daher vielen Dank an Alle, die hier mitmachen und auch mit ihren Daten nicht hinter dem Berg halten!


----------



## oflech (26. Februar 2016)

Habe im übrigen selber Stages, auch deshalb keine Daten 
Aber selbst die billigen Stages haben mir geholfen das ich dieses Jahr schon besser drauf bin als letztes.
Und TTT, meine erste Aussage war provokant gemeint...


----------



## Levty2001 (26. Februar 2016)

TTT schrieb:


> Von daher vielen Dank an Alle, die hier mitmachen und auch mit ihren Daten nicht hinter dem Berg halten!



Ein riesen Dankeschön auch von mir .
Es ist sehr interessant zu lesen wer wie für was trainiert und seine Erfahrungen mit uns teilt!


----------



## TTT (26. Februar 2016)

oflech schrieb:


> Habe im übrigen selber Stages, auch deshalb keine Daten


Schade! Sehr schade!

Die Botschaft der 4W/kg Diskussion ist doch folgende:
4W/kg ist für einen Hobbyfahrer ein magsicher Wert, den man erreichen kann aber es ist kein Selbstläufer! Und deswegen arbeiten wir gemeinsam dran...


----------



## Kottenstroeter (26. Februar 2016)

ck-master schrieb:


> Zum Teil magst du ja recht haben.
> Aber im Endeffekt ist es doch egal.......ich denke man verbessert auch mit einem Stages sein Training.
> Solange man konstant "falsch" misst.......wenn man natürlich an einem Rad SRM und am Anderen Stages fährt,
> wird es problematisch


Die größte Verbesserung besteht bei mir darin, dass ich überhaupt erst mal konstant in einem Leistungsbereich durchgängig trete!
Mit Puls war das etwas anders.....da konnte man schon mal etwas Zug von der Kette nehmen.


----------



## Levty2001 (26. Februar 2016)

oflech schrieb:


> Habe im übrigen selber Stages, auch deshalb keine Daten
> Aber selbst die billigen Stages haben mir geholfen das ich dieses Jahr schon besser drauf bin als letztes.



Eben, und darum geht es doch. Zumindest den meisten Nutzern hier. Die Hater kann man getrost ignorieren .
Von mir wird es fleißig ungenaue Stages Daten geben sobald ich wieder auf dem Damm bin .


----------



## mete (26. Februar 2016)

pug304 schrieb:


> dann will ich der 4W/kg Fraktion mal etwas Mut machen
> 
> Alter: demnächst 50
> Radsport: ab den Alter von 16 reines Fahren zum Spass, mittendrin längere Pause, seit 10 Jahren wieder ambitioniert mit einigen Rennen MTB und seit drei Jahren wieder RR
> ...



Hierzu nur zwei kurze Kommentare, bevor ich noch was zur Quadrantenanalyse schreiben möchte:

1.) Kreuzotter funktioniert recht gut, allerdings nicht für hohe Geschwindigkeiten bzw. in der Ebene. Hier sind die Unsicherheiten bei Widerstandbeiwert und die wechselneden Windverhältnisse derart einflussnehmend, dass hier im Prinzip alles herauskommen kann (kannst ja mal ein bisschen damit herumspielen). Besser ist es, sich eine gleichmäßige Steigung mit ~10% zu suchen, hm und benötigte Zeit zu ermitteln und dann mit den Gewichten von Rad und Fahrer die erbrachte Leistung auszurechnen. Das funktioniert ziemlich gut.

2.) Zur Rolle will ich nicht viel sagen. Nur soviel, die Schwächen dieser Geräte bei der Leistungsmessung sind hinlänglich bekannt (Absolutverschiebung, nicht korrigierter Temperaturdrift) und ein strukturiertes Training nach Leistung ist damit eigentlich nicht möglich. Von daher begrüße ich Deine Idee, Dir einen Leistungsmesser zu besorgen, da ist es fast egal, welchen.


Zur Quadrantenanalyse: Ich habe mal ein paar typische Ausfahrten aus meinen Trainings zusammengestellt. Ich denke, man sieht die Unterschiede .

RR-Straßenfahrt





MTB (XC-Hausrunde)




K3-Intervalle (Rolle)




VO2Max-Intervalle (Rolle)


----------



## TTT (26. Februar 2016)

Um den Fokus mal wieder von den leidigen Grundsatzdiskussionen weg zu bekommen:
Wir messen unsere Neuromuskulären Fähigkeiten mit der 5s Leistung, die anaerobe Qualität über die 1min, die VO2max über die 5min und die FTP über entsprechende Fahrten von 20min bis 1h.

Eine der wichtigsten Fähigkeiten im Marathonbereich ist die Grundlage (was auch immer das dann ist). Die Amis sprechen von "Ermüdungsresistenz" oder "Ökonomie" (kann man sich mehr drunter vorstellen). Darüber, wie man das am besten quantifiziert, findet man aber sehr wenig!

Wie haltet ihr das? Habt ihr für euch ein Protokoll entwickelt, um das zu messen oder verzichtet ihr ganz darauf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (26. Februar 2016)

TTT schrieb:


> Wie haltet ihr das? Habt ihr für euch ein Protokoll entwickelt, um das zu messen oder verzichtet ihr ganz darauf?



Das Thema wird doch in "Training and Racing with a PM" seitenlang ausgeführt, mit genauen Protokollen wie man die Ermüdung im aeroben und anaeroben Bereich ermittelt. Im Prinzip sind das immer drei Intervalle im entsprechenden Leistungsbereich, kurz hintereinander in einer Einheit gefahren und danach wird geschaut, welche Leistungsunterschiede zwischen den drei Intervallen bestehen, woraus sich auf die jeweilige Ermüdungsresistenz schließen lässt.


----------



## MrFaker (26. Februar 2016)

Levty2001 schrieb:


> Eben, und darum geht es doch. Zumindest den meisten Nutzern hier. Die Hater kann man getrost ignorieren .
> Von mir wird es fleißig ungenaue Stages Daten geben sobald ich wieder auf dem Damm bin .



Nur weil du die Augen zumachst und die "Hater" ignorierst, heißt doch nicht lange nicht, dass es die realen Fakten verschwinden lässt.
Ich war übrigens einer der *Ersten*, der die Meinung über einseitige Messung publiziert hat, natürlich damals schon mit ordentlich Gegenwind, weil sich andere darüber keine Gedanken gemacht haben.
Nun nach Jahren bestätigt dies nur meinen Verdacht.


----------



## TTT (26. Februar 2016)

Danke @mete zum Posting der Quadrantenanalyse (QA). Für mich wirft die QA mehr Fragen auf, als dass sie mir etwas beantwortet:

- Die Quadranteneinteilung geschieht ja automatisch und ist (wenn man sie nicht anpaßt) jedes mal anders. Sollte man diese nicht immer auf die gleichen Werte anpassen?

- Welche Werte nehme ich dann? Es wird empfohlen die Trittfrequenz an der FTP zu nehmen. Diese unterscheidet sich aber am Berg und in der Ebene. Welchen soll ich nehmen?

- So oder so werde ich im Rennen einen großen Teil im Q2 verbringen. Schaut ihr nur auf die prozentualen Anteile in den Quadranten oder schaut ihr euch die Quadranten noch näher an? Bei mir hat z.B. die Analyse vom Ischgl Ironbike ergeben, dass ich an den steilen Anstiegen meine "Wohlfühl-Trittfrequenz" unterschritten habe und obwohl ich von der Leistung alsauch vom Quadranten richtig unterwegs war, mir so den Stecker gezogen habe. Das habe ich aber nicht über die QA gemacht, sondern indem ich die Abschnitte im Trainingsplot direkt analysiert habe.


----------



## TTT (26. Februar 2016)

mete schrieb:


> Das Thema wird doch in "Training and Racing with a PM" seitenlang ausgeführt, mit genauen Protokollen wie man die Ermüdung im aeroben und anaeroben Bereich ermittelt. Im Prinzip sind das immer drei Intervalle im entsprechenden Leistungsbereich, kurz hintereinander in einer Einheit gefahren und danach wird geschaut, welche Leistungsunterschiede zwischen den drei Intervallen bestehen, woraus sich auf die jeweilige Ermüdungsresistenz schließen lässt.


Ich habe ja auch nicht geschrieben, dass es nichts dazu gibt. Aber im Gegensatz zu den anderen Leistungsbereichen, scheint es hier keine "Standards" zu geben. Die (wenigen) Meinungen unterscheiden sich durch:

- Intervalle oder konstante Belastung
- relativ kurze Tests oder Testdauer im Bereich der angestrebten Wettkämpfe
- nur kleine Abschnitte oder erste gegen zweite Hälfte
- wie lange oder intensiv gestaltet man das Einfahren
- ...

Allen Protokollen gemeinsam ist die Schwierigkeit ein geeignetes Gelände dafür zu finden. Und deswegen habe ich gefragt, wie ihr das haltet. Was Coggan dazu schreibt weiß ich schon.


----------



## Ronne1983 (26. Februar 2016)

pug304 schrieb:


> Du findest eine Übersicht über alle Workouts der 12 Wochen hier: http://www.stronglikeox.bike/zwift-beta-workouts/



Hat sich die Trainingspläne mal jemand angeschaut?
Mir erscheint speziell das Volumen als ziemlich gering...viele Einheiten (selbst reine L2-Einheiten) sind nur 1h lang.
Also wenn so wenig Volumen für solche Leistungssteigerung ausreicht, mache ich was falsch...


----------



## pug304 (26. Februar 2016)

Ronne1983 schrieb:


> Hat sich die Trainingspläne mal jemand angeschaut?
> Mir erscheint speziell das Volumen als ziemlich gering...viele Einheiten (selbst reine L2-Einheiten) sind nur 1h lang.
> Also wenn so wenig Volumen für solche Leistungssteigerung ausreicht, mache ich was falsch...



ich würde sagen, wenn Du ohne entsprechende Grundlage ankommst wirst Du mit dem Plan auch keine super Ausdauerleistung bringen können. Ich hatte das ganze aber im Kontext der Kollegen hier mit Ziel 4W/kg gepostet, da würde ich sagen Grundlage dürfte da sein. Und aus meiner Erfahrung bringt's ordentlich was. Aufgrund Datenarmut ist das natürlich keine empirische Erhebung 

Ich würde sogar sagen, dass die L2-Workouts nur Füllmaterial sind. Die bringen evtl. etwas um sich aufgrund der Steigerung im Mikrozyklus an längere Einheiten zu gewöhnen.  Mit 4-5 L3/L4 Intervall Trainingseinheiten biste irgendwann platt. Also ich bin durchaus froh wenn ich speziell nach den L4 Einheiten am nächsten Tag ruhiger machen kann.

In der Tat wäre es interessant, was die Profis in Trainingslehre dazu sagen?


----------



## mete (26. Februar 2016)

TTT schrieb:


> - Die Quadranteneinteilung geschieht ja automatisch und ist (wenn man sie nicht anpaßt) jedes mal anders. Sollte man diese nicht immer auf die gleichen Werte anpassen?


Tja, gute Frage. Wenn man davon ausgeht, dass man den größten Teil der Fahrt in seinem Wohlfühlbereich (was die TF betrifft) verbringt, sollte die Einteilung eigentlich auch immer ähnlich aussehen. Unterschiede gibt es bei mir zwischen Straße und MTB, da ich auf der Straße tendentiell etwas hochfrequenter unterwegs bin.



> Bei mir hat z.B. die Analyse vom Ischgl Ironbike ergeben, dass ich an den steilen Anstiegen meine "Wohlfühl-Trittfrequenz" unterschritten habe und obwohl ich von der Leistung alsauch vom Quadranten richtig unterwegs war, mir so den Stecker gezogen habe.



Naja, was heißt vom Quadranten her richtig? Wenn man nicht trainiert mit geringer TF an der Schwelle zu fahren, dann ist das im Rennen auch sicher nicht der richtige Quadrant. Ich würde es sogar wo es geht vermeiden, in Q2 zu fahren, wenn noch Gänge übrig sind. Das Problem ist meistens, dass die Anstiege beim MTB so lang und steil sind, dass man selbst mit der kleinsten Übersetzung auf eine geringe TF zurückfällt. Das ist beim RR anders, da gibt es quasi kaum längere Anstiege mit 20% Steigung oder mehr.


----------



## pug304 (26. Februar 2016)

mete schrieb:


> Hierzu nur zwei kurze Kommentare, bevor ich noch was zur Quadrantenanalyse schreiben möchte:
> 
> 1.) Kreuzotter funktioniert recht gut, allerdings nicht für hohe Geschwindigkeiten bzw. in der Ebene. Hier sind die Unsicherheiten bei Widerstandbeiwert und die wechselneden Windverhältnisse derart einflussnehmend, dass hier im Prinzip alles herauskommen kann (kannst ja mal ein bisschen damit herumspielen). Besser ist es, sich eine gleichmäßige Steigung mit ~10% zu suchen, hm und benötigte Zeit zu ermitteln und dann mit den Gewichten von Rad und Fahrer die erbrachte Leistung auszurechnen. Das funktioniert ziemlich gut.


da will ich entgegnen, dass man aufgrund der fixen Werte Zeit und Entfernung zeimlich genau die Leistung bestimmen kann. Natürlich müssen gewisse Voraussetzungen gegeben sein (am besten kein Wind, gleichbleibender Rollwiderstand, keine Steigungen/Gefälle, gleichbleibends Fahren). Je kleiner das Intervall wird desto grösser wird ein möglich Fehler, da geb ich Dir natülrich Recht. Die Leistung bei ENtfernung x ist daraus nicht zu bestimmen.



mete schrieb:


> 2.) Zur Rolle will ich nicht viel sagen. Nur soviel, die Schwächen dieser Geräte bei der Leistungsmessung sind hinlänglich bekannt (Absolutverschiebung, nicht korrigierter Temperaturdrift) und ein strukturiertes Training nach Leistung ist damit eigentlich nicht möglich. Von daher begrüße ich Deine Idee, Dir einen Leistungsmesser zu besorgen, da ist es fast egal, welchen.


auch da mag vieles an sehr guten Argumenten richtig sein. Da kann man aber auch die Stages-Diskussion hernehmen . Die von mir angeführten Werte dienen in keinem Fall zum Vergleich gegen andere Mitstreiter hier in der Diskussion. Die verwende ich aber sehr wohl, um eine Veränderung (für mich selbst) festzustellen. 

Bzgl. des Fehlers in den Messungen müsste man aus meiner Sicht untersuchen, wie diese Fehler sich gestalten. Ist es eine reine Verschiebung ist mir der Fehler Wurscht, da mangelts eh nur am Vergleich mit anderen Systemen. Ist es eine Streuung wird es interessant wie gross die Abweichungen sind. Bei einer gewissen Gleichverteilung hebt sich dann ein Messfehler über die Distanz wieder aus - zumindest über lange Zeiteinheiten. Für mich als Hobilette sehe ich das als verschmerzbar an  

Und das sind sich eh alle einige: das einzige was zählt ist das Ergebnis am Zielstrich


----------



## JensL (26. Februar 2016)

TTT schrieb:


> Wie haltet ihr das? Habt ihr für euch ein Protokoll entwickelt, um das zu messen oder verzichtet ihr ganz darauf?


 
Viele Marathons sind ja eine Folge von Belastungs- und Erholungsphasen. Ich habe daher vor ein paar Wochen versucht in einer Trainingsrunde alle Anstiege im SweetSpot Bereich zu fahren. Da kamen dann am Ende grob 1:45h zusammen (https://www.strava.com/activities/488217094/laps). Wie man sieht, konnte ich das am Ende nicht mehr leisten (den vorletzten Anstieg muss man etwas ausklammern, da er kurze Abfahrten hat). Denke ich werde dieses "Protokoll" so häufiger handhaben und versuchen die Dauer, die ich im SS Bereich fahren kann, auszudehnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ronne1983 (26. Februar 2016)

pug304 schrieb:


> Ich würde sogar sagen, dass die L2-Workouts nur Füllmaterial sind. Die bringen evtl. etwas um sich aufgrund der Steigerung im Mikrozyklus an längere Einheiten zu gewöhnen. Mit 4-5 L3/L4 Intervall Trainingseinheiten biste irgendwann platt. Also ich bin durchaus froh wenn ich speziell nach den L4 Einheiten am nächsten Tag ruhiger machen kann.



Nunja die Anordnung bzw. Rangfolge der Einheiten (gemütliche Einheit nach einer härteren) ist ja schon stimmig im Hinblick auf die Superkompensation!
Mir ging es im allgemeinen um die länge der gesamten Einheiten aber auch der einzelnen Intervalle.
L2b-Einheiten (70-80% der FTP) fahre ich selbst auf der Rolle als Dauermethode mit einer länge von 1,5-2h.
SST/Tempo-Intervalle fahre ich mit 20-45min Intervalllänge (2-3x) und L4-Intervalle fahre ich mit 8-15 min.

Dagegen sind die von dir geposteten Einheiten ja schon fast Urlaub (nicht abwertend gemeint) 

Trainiere ich etwa zu lang/hart?


----------



## pug304 (26. Februar 2016)

Ronne1983 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Dagegen sind die von dir geposteten Einheiten ja schon fast Urlaub (nicht abwertend gemeint)
> 
> Trainiere ich etwa zu lang/hart?



dafür bis Du auch garantiert lange vor mir im Ziel


----------



## mete (26. Februar 2016)

pug304 schrieb:


> da will ich entgegnen, dass man aufgrund der fixen Werte Zeit und Entfernung zeimlich genau die Leistung bestimmen kann.



Nur kurz dazu: ja, aber in der Ebene bist Du bei Geschwindigkeiten, bei denen die Aerodynamik eine wesentliche Rolle spielt. Die Abhängigkeit des Windwiderstandes von der Geschwindigkeit ist quadratisch. Um doppelt so schnell zu fahren brauchst Du also die vierfache Leistung. Aufgrunddessen ist eine Abschätzung über Kreuzotter für Daten in der Ebene quasi nicht zu gebrauchen, da der (unbekannte!) Cw-Wert derart viel ausmacht, dass das Ergebnis nicht stimmen kann (gleiches übrigens bei Strava). Reduziert man die Geschwindigkeit allerdings stark (15km/h) ist das Ergebnis von der Aerodynamik quasi unabhängig und die Berechnung stimmt ziemlich gut mit der Realität überein.



> Da kann man aber auch die Stages-Diskussion hernehmen .


Im Gegensatz zur TacX-Rolle verfügt selbst der Stages-PM über eine Temperaturkorrektur und die Daten sind daher wesentlich verlässlicher. Der Rollentrainer berechnet die gebrachte Leistung aus seiner Bremsleistung, die schwankt aber sehr stark mit der Temperatur des Trainers (nicht der des Raumes!), egal, wie gebremst wird (Ölbad, magnetisch, elektrisch, das ist alles temperaturabhängig). So ein Trainer wird während einer Einheit mitunter sehr warm, fehlende Temperaturkompensation ist daher quasi der Tod einer reproduzierbaren Leistungsmessung. Es stimmen nicht nur die Absolutwerte nicht, sondern die Einheiten sind auch untereinander quasi nicht vergleichbar. Es gibt durchaus Rollentrainer, die auch sinnvolle Leistungsmessung an Bord haben, aber die sind derart teuer, dass sich die Investition in ein Rad-PM und eine Rolle als separate Geräte eher lohnt.


----------



## Ronne1983 (26. Februar 2016)

pug304 schrieb:


> dafür bis Du auch garantiert lange vor mir im Ziel



Das muss ich aufgrund deiner geposteten Leistungswerte leider stark anzweifeln! Ich kämpfe aktuell mit der 4W/kg Schallmauer.
Vielleicht bin ich aber auch ein völlig untalentierter Mensch was den Ausdauersport betrifft und du hast dein überragendes Talent leider etwas zu spät entdeckt.
Aber Respekt für deine Leistungsentwicklung!!! Mit deinen Werten sollten diese Saison definitiv AK-Podestplätze möglich sein!


----------



## Ronne1983 (26. Februar 2016)

mete schrieb:


> Im Gegensatz zur TacX-Rolle verfügt selbst der Stages-PM über eine Temperaturkorrektur und die Daten sind daher wesentlich verlässlicher. Der Rollentrainer berechnet die gebrachte Leistung aus seiner Bremsleistung, die schwankt aber sehr stark mit der Tamperatur des Trainers (nicht der des Raumes!), egal, wie gebramst wird (Ölbad, magnetisch, elektrisch, das ist alles temperaturabhängig). So ein Trainer wird während einer Einheit mitunter sehr warm, fehlende Temperaturkompensation ist daher quasi der Tod einer reproduzierbaren Leistungsmessung. Es stimmen nicht nur die Absolutwerte nicht, sondern die Einheiten sind auch untereinander quasi nicht vergleichbar.



Kann ich so bestätigen. Seit ich meinen PM (wenn auch nur einen Stages) besitze, habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht, das bei längerer Dauer die Leistung (gleicher Widerstand, gleicher Gang, gleiche TF) immer weiter absinkt. Bei einer Dauer von 2 h sind es ca. 10-15%.


----------



## TTT (26. Februar 2016)

Ronne1983 schrieb:


> Hat sich die Trainingspläne mal jemand angeschaut?
> Mir erscheint speziell das Volumen als ziemlich gering...viele Einheiten (selbst reine L2-Einheiten) sind nur 1h lang.
> Also wenn so wenig Volumen für solche Leistungssteigerung ausreicht, mache ich was falsch...


Ja, habe ich angeschaut. Zunächst einmal erscheint mir der Plan auf Anfänger im Bezug auf Intervalltraining ausgerichtet. Training über der Schwelle wird überhaupt nicht berücksichtigt. Es sieht so aus, als gehe man davon aus, dass die Sportler sich schwer tun, sich überhaupt in den Bereich der Schwelle zu begeben. Deswegen bleibt man meist unter der Schwelle und geht nur Minutenweise mal dran aber nicht drüber... Ich würde jetzt so einen Plan einfach beiseite legen und nicht weiter drüber nachdenken wenn da nicht

@pug304 von positiven Erfahrungen berichten würde und damit in den Bereich von 4W/kg (ziehen wir mal großzügig aufgrund des Messaufbaus von den 4,3W/kg etwas ab) gekommen wäre. Das macht mich dann neugierig. Entweder ist er ein Talent mit viel Potential nach oben oder ich habe von den Trainingsprinzipien noch einiges nicht verstanden. Das fängt schon mit den für mich seltsam gestrickten Grundlageneinheiten an und geht dann mit den relativ geringen Umfängen im SST mit den 1min Ausflügen an die Schwelle weiter...

Ich würde den Plan für mich so nie übernehmen aber ich würde die Gedanken, die dahinter stecken, schon gerne verstehen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TTT (26. Februar 2016)

Ronne1983 schrieb:


> Kann ich so bestätigen. Seit ich meinen PM (wenn auch nur einen Stages) besitze, habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht, das bei längerer Dauer die Leistung (gleicher Widerstand, gleicher Gang, gleiche TF) immer weiter absinkt. Bei einer Dauer von 2 h sind es ca. 10-15%.


Das ist für mich nicht das Hauptproblem, denn das bekommt man mit gleichen Trainingseinheiten und einer entsprechenden Warmfahrphase ja einigermaßen in den Griff. Im übrigen habe ich auch festgestellt, das meine Tacx im "Steigungsmodus" statt im "Leistungsmodus" nicht nur wesentlich realistischer vom Gefühl ist (mit nun ähnlichen FTP Werten wie draußen!!!), sondern seltsamerweise auch die Temperaturdrift geringer geworden ist. Die Werte des Tacx weichen jetzt -nach kurzem Einfahren- über die Zeit und die Bereiche bis VO2max lediglich noch bis 10W von meiner Kurbel ab! Erstaunlich!
Größeres Problem in meinen Augen und deswegen habe ich auch keine Lust irgendwelche Tests auf der Rolle zu fahren: Mit dem nächsten Reifenwechsel kann sich alles grundlegend wieder ändern. So zumindest meine Erfahrung.


----------



## TTT (26. Februar 2016)

Ronne1983 schrieb:


> Aber Respekt für deine Leistungsentwicklung!!! Mit deinen Werten sollten diese Saison definitiv AK-Podestplätze möglich sein!


Auf welchen Rennen kann man denn mit 4,3W/kg in der Altersklasse auf dem Podest landen? Gerne auch per PN. Mit 4W/kg hoffe ich regelmäßig ins erste Fünftel zu kommen, gelegentlich mal ins erste Zehntel. Von dort sind bei den mir bekannten Rennen die Wege aber noch verdammt weit bis zum Podium!


----------



## mete (26. Februar 2016)

TTT schrieb:


> : Mit dem nächsten Reifenwechsel kann sich alles grundlegend wieder ändern. So zumindest meine Erfahrung.



Klar, das ist der angesprochene Absolutshift. Reifen, Reifendruck, Anpressdruck der Rolle, Schlupf, Standort. All das beeinflusst die Leistungsmessung. Daher lieber eine günstige Rolle und einen separaten PM kaufen.


----------



## TTT (26. Februar 2016)

Deswegen wird meine nächste "Rolle" ein Kassettentrainer sein! Dann sind in Verbindung mit einer Wattmesskurbel auch reproduzierbare Tests möglich.


----------



## Ronne1983 (26. Februar 2016)

TTT schrieb:


> Auf welchen Rennen kann man denn mit 4,3W/kg in der Altersklasse auf dem Podest landen? Gerne auch per PN. Mit 4W/kg hoffe ich regelmäßig ins erste Fünftel zu kommen, gelegentlich mal ins erste Zehntel. Von dort sind bei den mir bekannten Rennen die Wege aber noch verdammt weit bis zum Podium!



Er ist ja 50...fährt also AK Sen3...ich bin vergangenes Jahr bei allen Rennen mit den Podestplätzen dieser AK im Ziel gewesen...da ich meine Leistungswerte inzwischen kenne, habe ich das so extrapoliert... 
Also ins erste Fünftel bin ich vergangenes Jahr eigentlich immer gekommen...
Sind aber zugegeben (den EBM mal ausgenommen) eher lokale Veranstaltungen, wo die Leistungsdichte wohl nicht so hoch ist...


----------



## Tomz (26. Februar 2016)

Verstehe ich das richtig das die rote 100W Linie bei den Trainingsplänen die FTP darstellt? 
Dann wird praktisch alles sogar die 20sec Intervalle in Woche 12 maximal an der Schwelle gefahren.
Das hört sich irgenwie seltsam an und widerspricht allem was ich von Friel Coggan etc. kenne. aber wenns funktioniert.
Vielleicht trainieren wir alle zu hart ;-)


----------



## Ronne1983 (26. Februar 2016)

Tomz schrieb:


> Verstehe ich das richtig das die rote 100W Linie bei den Trainingsplänen die FTP darstellt?



Verstehst Du richtig! Einfach das W durch %FTP ersetzen.



Tomz schrieb:


> Vielleicht trainieren wir alle zu hart ;-)


Also die Intensität passt schon in etwa zu meinem derzeitigen Trainingsplan. Alles oberhalb 105% der Schwelle trainiere ich ach (noch) nicht.
Diese Einheiten kommen bei mir erst ab April dazu.


----------



## filiale (26. Februar 2016)

2 Fragen zu dem 12WK Training:


- Die 100W ersetzt man durch %. Bedeutet man fährt 5 x 4min mit 70% seiner FTP, korrekt ?
- Wie lange sind denn die Pausen zwischen den Intervallen. Das steht komischer Weise fast nie bei solchen Trainingsplänen. Man müßte jetzt die Werte unten addieren = 40min. minus 50min gesamt = 10min für Pause dazwischen / 4 Pausen = 2,5min. Pause mit welcher FTP ?


----------



## filiale (26. Februar 2016)

Wenn man da so durchblättert stellt man fest, daß die Intervalle nicht statisch sind, sondern viel Variabilität, zzgl. Steigerungen bei den Intervallen...interessant


----------



## mete (26. Februar 2016)

Man sollte sich vor Augen halten, dass für solche Trainingspläne eigentlich immer gilt:

- sie sind auf kurzfristigen Erfolg angelegt
- sie berücksichtigen nicht die individuellen Ziele und Möglichkeiten

Ich habe nur einmal kurz drübergeblättert, ich persönlich würde keine einzige Einheit davon bei mir integrieren. Aber das muss nichts heißen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __Stefan__ (26. Februar 2016)

TTT schrieb:


> Auf welchen Rennen kann man denn mit 4,3W/kg in der Altersklasse auf dem Podest landen?



Letztes Jahr, Langstrecke Marathon, nicht allzu unbekanntes Rennen in Süddeutschland, AK 40-50, Podium


----------



## BENDERR (26. Februar 2016)

heute FTP Test gefahren:






4,3 W/kg 

(wobei man zur Grafik sagen muss, dass die ersten zwei FTP-Tests eben meine ersten dieser Art waren (Gewöhnungseffekte und so) .. und zudem noch auf einem Cyclus2 gefahren wurden; heute war ich draußen)


----------



## pug304 (26. Februar 2016)

mete schrieb:


> Nur kurz dazu: ja, aber in der Ebene bist Du bei Geschwindigkeiten, bei denen die Aerodynamik eine wesentliche Rolle spielt. Die Abhängigkeit des Windwiderstandes von der Geschwindigkeit ist quadratisch. Um doppelt so schnell zu fahren brauchst Du also die vierfache Leistung. Aufgrunddessen ist eine Abschätzung über Kreuzotter für Daten in der Ebene quasi nicht zu gebrauchen, da der (unbekannte!) Cw-Wert derart viel ausmacht, dass das Ergebnis nicht stimmen kann (gleiches übrigens bei Strava). Reduziert man die Geschwindigkeit allerdings stark (15km/h) ist das Ergebnis von der Aerodynamik quasi unabhängig und die Berechnung stimmt ziemlich gut mit der Realität überein.
> 
> 
> Im Gegensatz zur TacX-Rolle verfügt selbst der Stages-PM über eine Temperaturkorrektur und die Daten sind daher wesentlich verlässlicher. Der Rollentrainer berechnet die gebrachte Leistung aus seiner Bremsleistung, die schwankt aber sehr stark mit der Temperatur des Trainers (nicht der des Raumes!), egal, wie gebremst wird (Ölbad, magnetisch, elektrisch, das ist alles temperaturabhängig). So ein Trainer wird während einer Einheit mitunter sehr warm, fehlende Temperaturkompensation ist daher quasi der Tod einer reproduzierbaren Leistungsmessung. Es stimmen nicht nur die Absolutwerte nicht, sondern die Einheiten sind auch untereinander quasi nicht vergleichbar. Es gibt durchaus Rollentrainer, die auch sinnvolle Leistungsmessung an Bord haben, aber die sind derart teuer, dass sich die Investition in ein Rad-PM und eine Rolle als separate Geräte eher lohnt.



beides mal vernünftige Argumente 

das blöde der billigen Rolle: meist keine elektronische Regelung, man muss also selber schauen dass man die Intervalle sauber fährt. Also eher eine Kombination aus leitungsgesteuerte Rolle und PM...


----------



## pug304 (26. Februar 2016)

Ronne1983 schrieb:


> Er ist ja 50...fährt also AK Sen3...ich bin vergangenes Jahr bei allen Rennen mit den Podestplätzen dieser AK im Ziel gewesen...da ich meine Leistungswerte inzwischen kenne, habe ich das so extrapoliert...
> Also ins erste Fünftel bin ich vergangenes Jahr eigentlich immer gekommen...
> Sind aber zugegeben (den EBM mal ausgenommen) eher lokale Veranstaltungen, wo die Leistungsdichte wohl nicht so hoch ist...



blöderweise geht bei vielen Rennen Senioren3 erst mit 51 los  Das ganze ist aus dem Resultat entstanden, beim Wechsel von Senioren2 nach Senioren3 mal was zu reissen  aber.... diejenigen die bei Senioren3 vorne fahren sind ganz harte Hunde!


----------



## pug304 (26. Februar 2016)

Ronne1983 schrieb:


> Verstehst Du richtig! Einfach das W durch %FTP ersetzen.
> 
> 
> Also die Intensität passt schon in etwa zu meinem derzeitigen Trainingsplan. Alles oberhalb 105% der Schwelle trainiere ich ach (noch) nicht.
> Diese Einheiten kommen bei mir erst ab April dazu.



zum ersten: der Ersteller der PDF hat alles auf 100w runter gerechnet, damit man seine FTP mit dem angegebenen Wert/100 das Intervall bestimmen kann. Sehr freundlich.

Wie zu erwarten bringt der Plan auch keine Verbesserung in der Max-Kraft. Belastungen über der Schwelle mache ich ab und zu neben bei. Kurze Allout Sprints mit max. 20-30 sec. Abgesehen davon braucht man bei Marathons selten max. Kraft, das kostet doch nur Körner. Beim Löcher zufahren und beim Zielsprint dann vllt. Ersters lässt man aus takt. Gründen die anderen machen  und wenn ich ins Ziel komme gehts eh nur um die goldene Ananas


----------



## pug304 (26. Februar 2016)

filiale schrieb:


> 2 Fragen zu dem 12WK Training:
> 
> 
> - Die 100W ersetzt man durch %. Bedeutet man fährt 5 x 4min mit 70% seiner FTP, korrekt ?
> ...



Die Pausen werden bei Zwift dann automatisch eingeblendet, ebi dem Bsp oben geht das noch, aber da kommen dann später wilde Intervall-Kombis, da klappt das nicht mehr. Gefahren werden die Erholungen je nach Belastung vorher bei 50% oder 70% der FTP


----------



## Leon96 (26. Februar 2016)

Versucht ihr eigentlich Krafttraining bei der TSS-Eingabe zu berücksichtigen?
Mache jetzt seit 3 Wochen 2x die Woche Kraft/Stabi. (aber kurze Einheiten. je 30min zzgl warmup Crosstrainer und "cool down")
Bekanntes Prinzip, muss weh tun sonst wirkt es nicht. Spricht bis aus dem Muskel keine WDH/Sekunde mehr rauszuquetschen ist.
Vorher habe ich fast 3 Jahre was das angeht nie was gemacht. Bin nichtmal auf die Idee gekommen.


Gefühlt schlaucht das im Allgemeinen durchaus auch ganz gut. Beim Radfahren merke ich es direkt beim fahren aber erstmal nicht.
Im allgemeinen Befinden allerdings schon. Man merkt einfach, dass man was gemacht hat.
Ohne die beiden Sachen könnte ich definitiv etwas mehr Zeit pro Woche auf dem Rad verbringen und hätte die selbe Ermüdung.
Also rein vom Körpergefühl.
Ihr wisst was ich meine denke ich?

Wenn berücksichtigen, wie?


----------



## Tomz (26. Februar 2016)

Ich trage für eine Stunde Krafttraining 50 Tss ein. Ist aber nach Bauchgefühl bzw. Ermüdung. Ich habe bisher noch keine  Angaben für TSS beim Krafttraining gefunden den Puls kann man dabei ja vergessen.


----------



## BENDERR (26. Februar 2016)

Ich weiß nicht mehr wo, aber ich hatte mal gelesen, dass es keinen Sinn ergibt Krafttraining in das PMC mit einfließen zu lassen.
Allen trennt ja sogar beim Triathlon die Sportarten in drei verschiedene PMCs auf, da die Schwimm-TSS ja nicht zur Rad-Form beitragen usw.

.. wenn ich so drüber nachdenk.. ich glaub das könnte in "Training and Racing with a Powermeter" gestanden haben!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schu2000 (26. Februar 2016)

Kommt denk ich auch drauf an, was man beim Krafttraining genau macht. Bissl was für den Oberkörper schlägt sich wohl nicht wirklich in der Radfahrleistung nieder (höchstens beim Runterballern  ). Wenn man hingegen beispielsweise Kniebeugen 5x5 mit ordentlich Gewichten macht, merkt man das sehr wohl in den Beinen. Wobei es so weit ich weiß umstritten ist, inwiefern sich zum Beispiel besagte Kniebeugen auf die Radform auswirken - selbst wenn nicht, die Rumpfstabilität wird durch schwere (sauber ausgeführte) Kniebeugen sicher nicht schlechter. Machen mittlerweile wohl aber immer mehr (siehe etwa das aktuelle "Hunt for Glory"-Video von Nino Schurter). Was ich selbst zumindest feststellen konnte ist, dass Kreuzheben mit viiieeel Gewicht (hab mein Max. die letzten sechs Wochen von 145 auf 160kg gesteigert) bei kurzen Sprints wesentlich mehr Bumms in den Beinen gibt.


----------



## Kottenstroeter (26. Februar 2016)

Leon96 schrieb:


> Versucht ihr eigentlich Krafttraining bei der TSS-Eingabe zu berücksichtigen?
> Mache jetzt seit 3 Wochen 2x die Woche Kraft/Stabi. (aber kurze Einheiten. je 30min zzgl warmup Crosstrainer und "cool down")
> Bekanntes Prinzip, muss weh tun sonst wirkt es nicht. Spricht bis aus dem Muskel keine WDH/Sekunde mehr rauszuquetschen ist.
> Vorher habe ich fast 3 Jahre was das angeht nie was gemacht. Bin nichtmal auf die Idee gekommen.
> ...



Bei mir gibt es für 1 Stunde Crosstrainer intensiv, wo ich alle 15min eine Einheit wie z.B. Kreuzheben o.ä. einbaue 60 TSS. 
Da merkt man am nächsten Tag was man getan hat, aber im positiven Sinne. 
Der Crosstrainer ist für mich die perfekte Alternative zum Biken und das Krafttraining baue ich inzwischen zur "Auflockerung" mit in die Einheiten ein. Nach den insgesamt ca. 1,5h ist man fertig wie ein Brötchen. 

Wenn ich nur Krafttraining oder sonstige Übungen mache, was leider viel zu wenig passiert, gibt's keine TSS.


----------



## __Stefan__ (26. Februar 2016)

Mmmmm .... ich mache ja im Herbst/Winter viel Berglaufen. Da fange ich im immer im August/September so langsam an. Diese ersten Läufe, so 60-90 min, tun unheimlich weh. Trotzdem glaube ich nicht, dass ich damit einen größeren Trainingseffekt bekomme, wie von 60-90 min einfach so dahin rad'ln. "Weh tun" ist nicht unbedingt mit "Ausdauer Trainingseffekt" gleich zu setzen.

Ich mache ja auch gerne Krafttraining, würde aber nie auf die Idee kommen, dies als TSS anzurechnen.


----------



## Tomz (27. Februar 2016)

BENDERR schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht mehr wo, aber ich hatte mal gelesen, dass es keinen Sinn ergibt Krafttraining in das PMC mit einfließen zu lassen.
> Allen trennt ja sogar beim Triathlon die Sportarten in drei verschiedene PMCs auf, da die Schwimm-TSS ja nicht zur Rad-Form beitragen usw.
> 
> .. wenn ich so drüber nachdenk.. ich glaub das könnte in "Training and Racing with a Powermeter" gestanden haben!?



Ich glaube Friel hat das in seinem letzten Blogg geschrieben. Klar ist die Frage in wie weit sich Krafttraining direkt auf die Bikeleistung auswirkt. Mir geht es aber eher darum Belastungen in der CTL zu sehen mit fast 50 geht es mir darum nicht zu überziehen und die CTL nur langsam zu steigern.
Und nach einer Session mit Kniebeugen und Kreuzheben sind meine Beine auch ganz schön müde.


----------



## __Stefan__ (27. Februar 2016)

fyi

http://www.hunterallenpowerblog.com/2016/02/a-powerful-foundation-of-fitness.html

"... to completely bury yourself"


----------



## Themar7 (27. Februar 2016)

Hier mal noch von mir ne Quadrantenanalyse.
Grand Raid erster Anstieg im Vergleich zu Sweet Spot Training mit dem Rennrad. Wenn man sich die bestimmten Segmente bzw. Intervalle in den Vergleichsbereich zieht kann man schön vergleichen.




Und hier nochmal einzeln dargestellt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __Stefan__ (27. Februar 2016)

fyi

http://pioneer-cyclesports.com/us-en/contents/specialist/kakinoki03.html


----------



## stumpibiker (28. Februar 2016)

Hallo kurze Ot-Frage: Ist beim Friel Buch Schnell und Fit ab 50, Inhaltlich ein grosser Unterschied zum normalen Buch?
Besten Dank


----------



## __Stefan__ (28. Februar 2016)

Friel hat viele "normale" Bücher geschrieben. Trainings Bibel? Training mit Leistungsmesser? Going long?

Das > 50 ist aber schon anders, wie die oben genannten, hat ja einen ganz anderen Fokus.


----------



## stumpibiker (28. Februar 2016)

Ja meinte die Trainings Bibel...Besten Dank


----------



## TTT (28. Februar 2016)

Trainingsbibel und >50 haben nur sehr geringe Überschneidungen.


----------



## Kottenstroeter (28. Februar 2016)

Verdammt, muss ich mir das ü50-Buch auch noch gönnen.
Und ich dachte jetzt wäre mal langsam Schluss mit lesen.....

Wo wir gerade etwas off topic sind, gestern mal den ersten Marathon "simuliert".
Bisher das ganze immer nach Puls gesteuert, aber jetzt haben wir ja einen PM.
Wonach richtet ihr euch? FTP? An der CP-Kurve/Zeit in GC?
Da muss ich definitiv noch Erfahrungen sammeln, wie ich das mit dem Pacing per Wattmesser handhabe.


----------



## BENDERR (28. Februar 2016)

im prinzip könntest du deinen marathon mit W'bal steuern.
also wenn du z.b. weißt, dass nach einem berg (sagen wir mal 10') eine längere abfahrt kommt, kannst du dein W'bal ja bis auf annähernd 0 sinken lassen und dann in der abfahrt regenerieren und dann z.b. an der schwelle orientieren.. also wenn du wirklich gut pacen willst, musst du wohl die strecke kennen, die länge der anstiege und abfahrten, zwischenstücke etc und dann ne pacing strategie zurechtlegen.
müsstest du halt im rennen auch schätzen, da es - glaube ich - keine möglichkeit gibt sich w'bal auf dem garmin anzeigen zu lassen.

"einfacher" wär wohl: am berg knapp über der schwelle, abfahrten zur regeneration nutzen und in der ebene an der schwelle pacen. damit machste mit sicherheit nix verkehrt.
am berg mehr zu investieren macht jedenfalls mehr sinn, als in der ebene, da du in der ebene mit steigender geschwindigkeit eine ^2 steigenden windwiderstand hast, der dir trotz mehr leistung nicht mehr geschwindigkeit beschert.
am berg spielt der windwiderstand keine rolle, daher immer dort gas geben


----------



## Kottenstroeter (28. Februar 2016)

BENDERR schrieb:


> im prinzip könntest du deinen marathon mit W'bal steuern.
> 
> "einfacher" wär wohl: am berg knapp über der schwelle, abfahrten zur regeneration nutzen und in der ebene an der schwelle pacen. damit machste mit sicherheit nix verkehrt.
> am berg mehr zu investieren macht jedenfalls mehr sinn, als in der ebene, da du in der ebene mit steigender geschwindigkeit eine ^2 steigenden windwiderstand hast, der dir trotz mehr leistung nicht mehr geschwindigkeit beschert.
> am berg spielt der windwiderstand keine rolle, daher immer dort gas geben



Mit W'bal hab ich bisher noch nix gemacht. 

Bisher habe ich mich immer an meinem Schwellenpuls/Körpergefühl orientiert und dann ab der letzten Stunde einfach alles was noch geht. Das hat immer gut funktioniert.

Gestern die erste Stunde an den Steigungen  immer an/knapp über der FTP gefahren, aber Ende der zweiten Stunde war schon klar, dass ich diese Leistung nicht bis zum Schluss halten kann. So war es dann auch. 
Da muss ich noch ein wenig rumexperimentieren, denn so würde ich in der ersten Rennhälfte überziehen.


----------



## BENDERR (28. Februar 2016)

achso, was ich vergessen habe.. marathon = langdistanz?
dann wirst du natürlich nicht dauerhaft an der schwelle fahren können.. dann solltest du dich denke ich eher im sweetspot bereich aufhalten.

bin von kurz-/mitteldistanz ausgegangen. da sollte das wohl ganz gut funktionieren. aber da ist die renndauer ja auch max. 2 h


----------



## Themar7 (28. Februar 2016)

@Kottenstroeter 
Beim Grand Raid 125km habe ich am ersten Anstieg ca 45min 85% FTP angesetzt, kommt ja auch noch die ungewohnte Höhe dazu. Habe mich an der Ötzipacingtabelle von jpansy orientiert.
Kommt eben drauf an welches Rennen (kurz, mittel, lang oder Ultradistanzen) und immer auf die Länge der Anstiege an. Es macht auch Sinn deutlich über der FTP zu fahren wenn jetzt kurze steile Rampen überwunden werden müssen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kottenstroeter (28. Februar 2016)

Jepp, bei einem Halbmarathon könnte es mit der FTP funktionieren, beim Marathon weniger.
Werde die nächsten Wochen mal ein klein weing rumprobieren.
Gestern konnte ich mich nicht wirklich zwischen Puls und Watt als Steuergröße entscheiden. 
Alles neu....mit so einem PM.


----------



## Themar7 (28. Februar 2016)

Kottenstroeter schrieb:


> Gestern konnte ich mich nicht wirklich zwischen Puls und Watt als Steuergröße entscheiden.



Ich lass den Puls immer mitlaufen und richte mich nach Watt. Die aerobe Entkopplung liegt meistens bzw. eigentlich immer unter 5%.


----------



## Kottenstroeter (2. März 2016)

Ist so ruhig hier.......? 
Gibt's keine FTP-Schwankungen oder ähnliches zu bequatschen?


----------



## TTT (2. März 2016)

Doch! Aber nur in negativer Richtung.


----------



## Ronne1983 (2. März 2016)

Ich beobachte derzeit auch leider eine Stagnation...zumindest vom Gefühl her fühlen sich meine L4-Intervalle z.Z. eher wie VO2max-Intervalle an...eigentlich wollte ich ab März etwas an der Intensitätsschraube drehen....aber da hab ich jetzt auch so meine Bedenken...


----------



## Kottenstroeter (2. März 2016)

Ist es nicht normal, dass man nach 2 Monaten Intensität, denke viele haben zum Jahresbeginn damit gestartet, jetzt ein klein wenig die Luft raus ist? Bei mir war es zumindest so. Habe als Kontrastprogramm einfach mal `ne gemütliche GA1-Woche eingeschoben, gefolgt von ein paar Tagen (erkältungsbedingter) Regeneration. Jetzt hab ich wieder richtig Bock auf Intervalle.


----------



## oflech (2. März 2016)

Ich habe nach der Saisonpause gleich mit Intervallen angefangen. Nach anfänglicher sehr schneller Steigerung meiner Wattwerte kam dann auch die Stagnation. Fühlte mich sowohl körperlich wie vor allen mental platt.
Habe dann bewußt rausgenommen, nur noch fahren wenn ich Lust hatte usw. 
Die kam dann auch recht schnell wieder und seitdem geht es kontinuierlich bergauf. Fahre wieder so max. 2x die Woche Intervalle und immer wieder auch SST. 
Allerdinge mache ich jetzt 2 Wochen Belastung und eine Woche Entlastung mit viel Grundlage, und achte zur Zeit auch sehr auf meine Ernährung.


----------



## TTT (2. März 2016)

Bei mir überlagern sich 2 Probleme:
1. Habe ich einen Umfangsblock geplant, den ich aber aufgrund des Wetters einfach nicht umsetzen kann
2. Verhindert meine Erkrankung gerade vernünftiges Intervalltraining


----------



## __Stefan__ (2. März 2016)

oflech schrieb:


> gleich mit Intervallen angefangen. Nach anfänglicher sehr schneller Steigerung meiner Wattwerte kam dann auch die Stagnation. Fühlte mich sowohl körperlich wie vor allen mental platt.




genau diese Erfahrung ist meine Intention hinter meinem diesjährigen Training: Grundlage --> SST --> SST härter/länger --> SST + Zone 4/5 --> Zone 4/5 + SST

und was auch noch ein Vorteil dabei ist, bei SST kann man sich auch mal mit Rotznase auf das Fahrrad setzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (2. März 2016)

SST = SweetSpotTraining ? Dann mit Erkältung ?


----------



## Ronne1983 (2. März 2016)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> genau diese Erfahrung ist meine Intention hinter meinem diesjährigen Training: Grundlage --> SST --> SST härter/länger --> SST + Zone 4/5 --> Zone 4/5 + SST



Genau so habe meinen Plan auch strukturiert...nun bin ich an dem Punkt wo ich mit L4 und L5 anfangen will...aber es wird ziemlich zäh...


----------



## oflech (2. März 2016)

Friel empfiehlt in seinem Buch Fit über 50 für längere Wettkämpfe zuerst mehr VO2max Anteile und weniger SST. Im zweiten Block dann Grundlage und SST und weniger VO2max. Also die sehr intensiven Sachen früher.
Finde ich auch gar nicht so unlogisch, die richtig harten Intervalle schlauchen auch ganz gut. Und mit einer höheren VO2max lassen sich dann sehr gut die SST Intervalle fahren. 
Der Grund warum ich zu Beginn des Jahres so platt war lag darin das ich den "Wasi 3.0"-Plan machen wollte. Die dort empfohlenen Leistungswerte waren einfach zu hoch für mich. Ich bin 2015 schon den Wasi 2.0 gefahren, der war doch deutlich weniger intensiv. Ist zumindestens mein Eindruck. Und 2015 habe ich erst im Jannuar damit angefangen und nicht schon im November.


----------



## __Stefan__ (2. März 2016)

filiale schrieb:


> SST = SweetSpotTraining ? Dann mit Erkältung ?



a) ja
b) Erkältung/Winterleiden kommen unterschiedlich intensiv. Da lasse ich einfach das Körpergefühl entscheiden, was ich mache. Bei 3 kleinen Kindern daheim dürfte ich mich sonst nie aufs Fahrrad setzen. 



Ronne1983 schrieb:


> ...aber es wird ziemlich zäh...



ist schon "gewöhnungsbedürftig", wenn man sonst die ganze Zeit so rumgerollt ist. Was aber auch hart ist: so 3 x 30 min SST auf der Rolle. Das sind dann bei mir so 2-3 h Einheiten. Muss man schon auch beißen, obwohl ich ja nicht so viele Probleme mit drinnen fahren habe. Also "Niemandsland" ist das bei der entsprechenden Dauer nicht mehr.


----------



## Ronne1983 (2. März 2016)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> ist schon "gewöhnungsbedürftig", wenn man sonst die ganze Zeit so rumgerollt ist. Was aber auch hart ist: so 3 x 30 min SST auf der Rolle. Das sind dann bei mir so 2-3 h Einheiten. Muss man schon auch beißen, obwohl ich ja nicht so viele Probleme mit drinnen fahren habe. Also "Niemandsland" ist das bei der entsprechenden Dauer nicht mehr.



Die SST-Intervalle finde ich auch als ziemlich fordernd, gerade auf der Rolle, an. Aber eben noch deutlich angenehmer wie der Bereich >100% FTP. 
Das liegt jetzt garnicht unbedingt an den Beinen sondern eher an der Schnappatmung infolge von zu wenig Sauerstoff im Zimmer. Somit wird es vor allem im 3. und 4. IV echt unangenehm...


----------



## mete (2. März 2016)

Ronne1983 schrieb:


> Somit wird es vor allem im 3. und 4. IV echt unangenehm..



Ja, man muss sich im L5 schon ordentlich quälen können, wenn es etwas bringen soll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schu2000 (2. März 2016)

Oh ja, L5 macht richtig Spaß 

Wie bringt ihr L5-Einheiten zusammen mit SST in eurem Wochenprogramm unter?


----------



## mete (2. März 2016)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Oh ja, L5 macht richtig Spaß
> 
> Wie bringt ihr L5-Einheiten zusammen mit SST in eurem Wochenprogramm unter?



Gar nicht. Ich trainiere in Blöcken.


----------



## __Stefan__ (3. März 2016)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Wie bringt ihr L5-Einheiten zusammen mit SST in eurem Wochenprogramm unter?



jetzt noch gar nicht dediziert, sondern in SST Einheiten gepackt (over-under bzw. criss-coss .... meint beides das gleiche). Das aber nur, wenn ich mich frisch fühle. Körpergefühl diktiert wie intensiv es wird. Weiß gar nicht, ob ich überhaupt eigene Zone 5 Einheiten machen werde, wenn dann wohl eher mit Z4 gepackt. Und dann auch wieder nur, wenn ganz frisch.


----------



## oflech (3. März 2016)

Im Moment 2x in der Woche L5 und am Wochenende SST. Aber auch bei mir entscheidet letzenendlich das Körpergefühl. Im Zweifel lieber weniger.
Im nächsten Block dann 2x SST und 1x L5.


----------



## TTT (3. März 2016)

Die erste Trainingseinheit der Woche draußen auf dem Rad ist meist die L5 Einheit. Wenn draußen nichts geht, fällt sie aus.


----------



## Kottenstroeter (3. März 2016)

oflech schrieb:


> Im Moment 2x in der Woche L5 und am Wochenende SST. Aber auch bei mir entscheidet letzenendlich das Körpergefühl. Im Zweifel lieber weniger.
> Im nächsten Block dann 2x SST und 1x L5.



Mmmh, ich glaub ich muss mir das ü50 Buch von Friel auch mal gönnen, wenn ich es auch erst nächstes Jahr lesen darf. 
L5 habe ich bisher (geplant) überhaupt noch nicht gemacht. Unter der Woche verfolge ich das Wasi 2.0 Konzept. Also nicht mehr so wie ich es früher gemacht habe, mit zwei oder drei aufeinanderfolgende Tagen mit Steigerung, sondern unter der Woche je zwei Tage mit Intervallen (aktuell 6x12min SST/K3) unterbrochen durch jeweils einen Tag Reg./GA1. Das funktioniert bei mir gut. Am Wochenende aktuell viel L2 mit K3 (L3/L4), also Touren die von der Länge/Hm dem ersten Marathon ähneln.
L5 wollte ich als Wachmacher in den letzten Wochen vor dem ersten Marathon einbauen, also quasi übernächste Woche mit beginnen.
Sollte ich dieses Jahr etwa schon wieder mit zu wenig Intensität im Aufbau unterwegs sein?


----------



## filiale (3. März 2016)

Wie sieht bei Euch ein Z5 Training aus ?


----------



## wimpy_geeze (3. März 2016)

filiale schrieb:


> Wie sieht bei Euch ein Z5 Training aus ?


Ein paar Beispiele:

Isolierte Einheit: 5x5 min mit Durchschnittsleistung 110% FTP mit je 3-5 min Pause=L1-L2 dazwischen. Intervall kann gleichmässig sein, hilfreich je nach Zweck z.B. aber 30 sec Sprint zu Beginn des Intervalls (Startimitation oder "race winning interval" zum Gruppensprengen, etc.)

Alternativ eingebaut in L3/SST: 3-8 min bei 115-105% FTP zu Beginn, während oder am Ende von längeren L3/SST-Intervallen, das simuliert z.B. das Fahrverhalten in manchen Marathon-Rennen (z.B. Anfang eines langen Anstiegs von insgesamt 45 min: unten rein mit 5 min bei 105%, dann über ein paar Minuten 100% FTP, danach langsam auf SST einpendeln).  Anzahl der Intervalle abhängig von vielen Faktoren, insbesondere vom Ziel der ganzen Einheit.

Schöne Grüsse,
Sven


----------



## __Stefan__ (3. März 2016)

da gibt es so viele Varianten, mal zwei Beispiele vom letzten Jahr:

klassisch draußen, Berg rauf, Trail runter:






oder im Keller Criss-Cross, d.h. da war Interval in Zone 4 und alle paar Minuten rauf in Zone 5.





aber auch einfach 20 min all out einen Berg rauf ist ja Zone 5. Oder 4 x 8-12 min @ Zone 4 und am Anfang oder in der Mitte in Zone 5 gehen. Gibt da ech undendlich vielle Varianten. Mach das, was die am meisten "Spaß" macht.


----------



## TTT (3. März 2016)

Was genau ist der Sinn von diesen Criss-Cross-Intervallen? Die tauchen mitlerweile in jedem Trainingsplan auf aber eine Erklärung was der Vorteil ist habe ich noch nicht gefunden. Geht es um die Verstoffwechslung von Laktat oder eher um die Triggerung der VO2max oder noch mal was ganz anderes?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kottenstroeter (3. März 2016)

VO2max, würde ich meinen.


----------



## TTT (3. März 2016)

Kottenstroeter schrieb:


> VO2max, würde ich meinen.


Vermute ich eher als positiven Nebeneffekt. Ich weiß allerdings mangels eigener Erfahrung nicht, ob der Effekt sonderlich groß ist/sein kann. Aber ich hoffe mal, Stefan hat schon eine konkrete Erklärung?!


----------



## schu2000 (3. März 2016)

Also alles vertreten. Blockweise verschiedene Intensitäten, L5 in anderen Einheiten eingebettet, L5 als gesonderte Einheit(en) neben dem restlichen Programm. Werd mal demnächst verschiedene Konstellationen testen und schauen, was für mich gut funktioniert.
Danke so weit schon mal für eure Infos!

P.S.: was die OverUnder-/Crisscross-Intervalle angeht ist die Frage, ob man da lange/intensiv genug in L5 unterwegs ist, um eine Adaption im Bereich der VO2max zu bewirken? Ist vielleicht eher als "Simulation" von Rennbelastungen zu sehen, zur Gewöhnung des Körpers (Stichwort Laktatabbau unter weitergehender Leistungserbringung) und Abhärtung des Geistes?


----------



## __Stefan__ (3. März 2016)

TTT schrieb:


> Was genau ist der Sinn von diesen Criss-Cross-Intervallen? Die tauchen mitlerweile in jedem Trainingsplan auf aber eine Erklärung was der Vorteil ist habe ich noch nicht gefunden. Geht es um die Verstoffwechslung von Laktat oder eher um die Triggerung der VO2max oder noch mal was ganz anderes?



a) sie machen lange Intervalle auf der Rolle erträglicher, gerade bei SST, da sie die Monotonie brechen

b) und so ungefähr: https://www.fascatcoaching.com/tips/mountain-bike-power/

und noch ein Haufen anderer Gründe


----------



## mete (3. März 2016)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Also alles vertreten. Blockweise verschiedene Intensitäten, L5 in anderen Einheiten eingebettet, L5 als gesonderte Einheit(en) neben dem restlichen Programm. Werd mal demnächst verschiedene Konstellationen testen und schauen, was für mich gut funktioniert.
> Danke so weit schon mal für eure Infos!
> 
> P.S.: was die OverUnder-/Crisscross-Intervalle angeht ist die Frage, ob man da lange/intensiv genug in L5 unterwegs ist, um eine Adaption im Bereich der VO2max zu bewirken? Ist vielleicht eher als "Simulation" von Rennbelastungen zu sehen, zur Gewöhnung des Körpers (Stichwort Laktatabbau unter weitergehender Leistungserbringung) und Abhärtung des Geistes?



Meiner bescheidenen Erfahrung nach reicht eine L5-Einheit in der Woche nicht aus, um hier eine Verbesserung zu erzielen, sondern hat maximal erhaltene Wirkung und bei 2-4 L5-Einheiten bringt man normalerweise keine zusätzlichen Einheiten oberhalb von L3 mehr unter, ohne sich längerfristig abzuschießen, sondern braucht die zur (aktiven) Regeneration. Normalerweise absolviere ich daher Blöcke von etwa 3 Wochen L5 und L4 mit 3-4 Tagen Pause dazwischen und einen kürzeren Block L2/L3 von etwa 1,5 Wochen Dauer, bevor es wieder mit L5 losgeht. Die Länge des Umfangblockes ist bei mir recht kurz, weil ich der Meinung bin, dass ich in L2 ohnehin schon sehr viel Zeit, auch in den L4/L5-Wochen unterwegs bin, daher liegt der Fokus hier auch eher auf L3. Bei anderen mag das anders aussehen, daher sollte man auch davon Abstand nehmen, Trainingspläne anderer einfach zu kopieren, das funktioniert in den seltensten Fällen wirklich gut.


----------



## wimpy_geeze (3. März 2016)

mete schrieb:


> Meiner bescheidenen Erfahrung nach reicht eine L5-Einheit in der Woche nicht aus, um hier eine Verbesserung zu erzielen, sondern hat maximal erhaltene Wirkung und bei 2-4 L5-Einheiten bringt man normalerweise keine zusätzlichen Einheiten oberhalb von L3 mehr unter, ohne sich längerfristig abzuschießen, sondern braucht die zur (aktiven) Regeneration. Normalerweise absolviere ich daher Blöcke von etwa 3 Wochen L5 und L4 mit 3-4 Tagen Pause dazwischen und einen kürzeren Block L2/L3 von etwa 1,5 Wochen Dauer, bevor es wieder mit L5 losgeht.



Das verrückte am Langzeitverlauf der L5-Leistung bei mir ist, dass sich über die letzten 4 Jahre hinweg nach 12-16 Wochen mit 3-4 Einheiten L3/SST pro Woche zur Erhöhung der FTP über den Winter meine 5 min-Leistung *stärker verbessert* als nach einem darauf folgenden, etwa gleich langen Block mit 2-3 dezidierten Einheiten L5, L4 und SST pro Woche im Frühjahr. Jeweils bei zusätzlich L2 Kleingemüse/Techniktraining, bei akzeptabler TSB und ohne Zeichen von Übertraining oder Unterforderung im L5-Block. Insofern frag ich mich, ob es für Marathon überhaupt viel bringt, einen Haufen Zeit in L5 zu investieren und nicht stattdessen lieber mehr SST/L4 mit einigen wenigen, eingebauten L5 Intervallen (zur Rennsimulation) zu trainieren.

Hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht?

LG Sv


----------



## mete (3. März 2016)

Ich bezweifle, dass L5 für die Maraton-Langdistanz überhaupt viel bringt. Anders sieht es bei Rennen bis etwa 3h Dauer aus. Ich finde Blöcke von fast 4 Monaten aber auch ganz schön lang.


----------



## __Stefan__ (3. März 2016)

Zum ersten Punkt keine Ahnung, vielleicht hast du dein genetisches Potential für 5 min dann schon ausgeschöpft gehabt? Aber ist schon seltsam



wimpy_geeze schrieb:


> ob es für Marathon überhaupt viel bringt, einen Haufen Zeit in L5 zu investieren und nicht stattdessen lieber mehr SST/L4 mit einigen wenigen, eingebauten L5 Intervallen (zur Rennsimulation) zu trainieren.



Diese Frage treibt mich schon seit Langem um:  a) "Eigene VO2max Einheiten" versus b) "verpackt in anderen Einheiten". Bei a) kann man mehr Belastung erzielen, bei b) ist es näher am späteren Bedarf. Was ist besser?


----------



## oflech (3. März 2016)

Kottenstroeter schrieb:


> Mmmh, ich glaub ich muss mir das ü50 Buch von Friel auch mal gönnen, wenn ich es auch erst nächstes Jahr lesen darf.
> L5 habe ich bisher (geplant) überhaupt noch nicht gemacht. Unter der Woche verfolge ich das Wasi 2.0 Konzept. Also nicht mehr so wie ich es früher gemacht habe, mit zwei oder drei aufeinanderfolgende Tagen mit Steigerung, sondern unter der Woche je zwei Tage mit Intervallen (aktuell 6x12min SST/K3) unterbrochen durch jeweils einen Tag Reg./GA1. Das funktioniert bei mir gut. Am Wochenende aktuell viel L2 mit K3 (L3/L4), also Touren die von der Länge/Hm dem ersten Marathon ähneln.
> L5 wollte ich als Wachmacher in den letzten Wochen vor dem ersten Marathon einbauen, also quasi übernächste Woche mit beginnen.
> Sollte ich dieses Jahr etwa schon wieder mit zu wenig Intensität im Aufbau unterwegs sein?


Wie schon geschrieben habe ich letztes Jahr auch Wasi 2.0 gemacht. Dort wurden die L5 Intervalle am Anfang häufiger gemacht, je näher zur Wettkampfperiode desto weniger, Anteilsmäßig jedenfalls.
Später wurden aus den reinen L5 Intervallen (3min, 4min) auch solche Sachen wie 8min Schwellenkreuzen, 3min L5 + 5min Schwelle usw.
Und öfters SST-Intervalle.
Hat bei mir sehr gut funktioniert, beim ersten Marathon war ich sehr gut drauf (AK).
Dieses Jahr baue ich mehr SST ein, begründet auch mit den Erfahrungen hier im Forum.
Grundlageneinheiten fahre ich natürlich auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kottenstroeter (3. März 2016)

Habe erst an Anfang dieses Jahres den Wasi entdeckt. Schwellenkreuzen hatte ich im Januar/Februar mit eingebaut, aber so reine L5 Intervalle bisher etwas "verbummelt".
Wird demnächst nachgeholt.


----------



## JensL (4. März 2016)

Guten Morgen Zusammen, bei mir als PM Neuling läuft es gut soweit. Umfang in Januar/Februar ist ähnlich wie 2014 und 2015, aber mit deutlich mehr Intervallen. Die meisten davon fahre ich im SST Bereich und die stecke ich auch ganz gut weg.

Gestern dann den dritten FTP Test auf der Rolle gefahren:



 

-Bei den 5min hat sich quasi nix getan. Hatte ich auch nicht erwartet, da ich den Bereich kaum trainiere.
-Bei den 20min ging es 2% nach oben, wobei gestern der Kreislauf der limitierende Faktor war. Die Beine hätten noch zulegen können, aber der Puls hämmerte an der Decke. Die Differenz zu CP20 draußen hat auch abgenommen (noch grob 25W), wird also. Trotzdem glaube ich nicht, dass ich dieses Jahr die 4.xW/kg sehen werde.

Bin weiterhin ziemlich happy mit der Anschaffung des PMs, da insbesondere die Rolle viel mehr Spass macht…. Aber so wie Lakata gestern 5h auf der Rolle, das wird in diesem Leben nix mehr ;-)


----------



## Ronne1983 (4. März 2016)

JensL schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Zusammen, bei mir als PM Neuling läuft es gut soweit. Umfang in Januar/Februar ist ähnlich wie 2014 und 2015, aber mit deutlich mehr Intervallen. Die meisten davon fahre ich im SST Bereich und die stecke ich auch ganz gut weg.
> 
> Gestern dann den dritten FTP Test auf der Rolle gefahren:
> 
> ...




Respekt für deinen Fortschritt. Weiter so!!!
Allerdings solltest Du noch brücksichtigen, dass die FTP die maximale erbrachte Leistung über eine Stunde darstellt. Daher müsstest Du von deiner 20-min-Leistung noch 5-10% abziehen.


----------



## Kottenstroeter (4. März 2016)

JensL schrieb:


> Bin weiterhin ziemlich happy mit der Anschaffung des PMs



Kann ich so unterschreiben.
Man lernt eine Menge, pedaliert mit erheblich höheren Intensität als rein nach Puls. 

Gestern das erste Mal reine L5-Intervalle probiert. Mein lieber Scholli, da muss man aber ausgeschlafen sein! Nach dem vierten Intervall habe ich es gut sein lassen. Muss aber sagen, heute bin ich nicht so geschlaucht wie nach den längeren SST-Intervallen und könnte direkt die nächsten machen. Wollte mir die L5-Intervalle als "Wecker" für die letzten Wochen vor dem ersten Marathon aufheben. Das könnte funktionieren, der "Reiz" hat gesessen, denn heute hab ich richtig Bock auf Biken! Nur das Wetter teilt meine Begeisterung nicht....


----------



## Themar7 (4. März 2016)

Ich fahr L5 immer nach 1 oder 2 Ruhetagen, jetzt wars immer am Fr 3x3min mit 120%. Sa und So ging L2 L3 bis 3,5h immer noch ganz gut. Noch heftiger wird dann L6 anaeorobe Kapazität das brennt dann richtig wenn man bis 2,5min Intervalle fährt.


----------



## Ronne1983 (4. März 2016)

Helfen denn L6-Intervalle bzgl. einer kontinuierlichen Leistungssteigerung? Oder helfen diese Einheiten nur kurzfristig zum peaken kurz vor den wichtigen Wettkämpfen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ronne1983 (4. März 2016)

Kottenstroeter schrieb:


> Gestern das erste Mal reine L5-Intervalle probiert. Mein lieber Scholli, da muss man aber ausgeschlafen sein! Nach dem vierten Intervall habe ich es gut sein lassen. Muss aber sagen, heute bin ich nicht so geschlaucht wie nach den längeren SST-Intervallen und könnte direkt die nächsten machen. Wollte mir die L5-Intervalle als "Wecker" für die letzten Wochen vor dem ersten Marathon aufheben. Das könnte funktionieren, der "Reiz" hat gesessen, denn heute hab jetzt richtig Bock auf Biken! Nur das Wetter teilt meine Begeisterung nicht....



Geht mir ähnlich...wärend der Einheit tut es zwar ganz schön weh...aber den Tag danach fühle ich mich meist frischer, wie nach einer 3x30 SST-Einheit.


----------



## JensL (4. März 2016)

Ronne1983 schrieb:


> Respekt für deinen Fortschritt. Weiter so!!!
> Allerdings solltest Du noch brücksichtigen, dass die FTP die maximale erbrachte Leistung über eine Stunde darstellt. Daher müsstest Du von deiner 20-min-Leistung noch 5-10% abziehen.


Hast Recht, hatte falsch verlinked. Kein Excel mehr vor dem ersten Kaffee


----------



## Themar7 (4. März 2016)

Ronne1983 schrieb:


> Helfen denn L6-Intervalle bzgl. einer kontinuierlichen Leistungssteigerung? Oder helfen diese Einheiten nur kurzfristig zum peaken kurz vor den wichtigen Wettkämpfen?



Habe ich mal ne Zeit lang vor einem Kriterium Rennen trainiert. Kommt eben immer auf die Art des Wettkampfes an. Ich trainiere es eher selten. Im Bob Rider Plan ist glaub ich 2 L6 Einheiten dabei.


----------



## Levty2001 (4. März 2016)

Mal ein paar Fragen zu den SST-Einheiten:
Wie intensiv fühlen die sich für euch an? Sind 20 Minuten vom Gefühl her schon grenzwertig? Und bis zu welcher Zeitdauer sollte man diese Einheiten fahren wenn man keine Rennen fahren will sondern eher flotter und erholter auf langen bergigen Ausfahrten sein möchte?


----------



## JensL (4. März 2016)

Levty2001 schrieb:


> Mal ein paar Fragen zu den SST-Einheiten:
> Wie intensiv fühlen die sich für euch an? Sind 20 Minuten vom Gefühl her schon grenzwertig? Und bis zu welcher Zeitdauer sollte man diese Einheiten fahren wenn man keine Rennen fahren will sondern eher flotter und erholter auf langen bergigen Ausfahrten sein möchte?


 
Ich fahre meine SST Einheiten bei grob 90% der FTP und finde die Intervalle von der Belastung her "entspannt". Zum Umfang: https://www.fascatcoaching.com/tips/sweet-spot-training-2/. Ich fahre momentan 3-4x20min oder 1:30h total mit wechselnder Intervalllänge in den Einheiten.


----------



## Ronne1983 (4. März 2016)

Ich habe zu Beginn des Winters mit 3x20 SST begonnen...inzwischen habe ich mich bis  60 min. Intervalldauer hochgearbeitet. Als entspannt würde ich die Belastung nicht bezeichnen, aber als "angenehm belastend".
Ich habe die Intervalllänge bewusst erweitert, da ich dieses Jahr vermehrt Langstrecke fahren will.
Fahre SST mit 88-94% der FTP.


----------



## __Stefan__ (4. März 2016)

Ist halt alles relativ. Wenn man erst anfängt, können 3 x 15 min "belastend" sein. Wenn es länger wird und die FTP auch raufgeht, wird es hinten raus dann schon "mühsamer". Zudem kommt dann noch so der Kopf dazu.

Das war am Wochenende im Keller:





erst 2x20 SST mit 30 sec VO2max. Dann noch 45 min SST. "Weh tun" wäre jetzt übertrieben zu sagen, aber das hat zum Schluss hin schon gestraucht. Musste nach 30 min so um 5-10 Watt runter gehen.

Finde schon, dass die Länge/Intensität so gewählt werden sollte, dass es hinten raus "zieht".


----------



## Leon96 (4. März 2016)

Mal kurz reingeworfen; habe in letzter Zeit Probleme mit meiner p2max.
Also öfters Aussetzer wo es dann mitten im Aussetzer oft noch eine 1sec-Wattspitze gibt. Siehe Anhang. Direkt zu Beginn und später nochmal. + die letzten Sekunden totaler Ausfall
Habe auch schon mit dem Service telefoniert. Die waren tendentiell auch eher ratlos.

Kann das Problem auch vom Garmin stammen?
Mangels Alternative kann ich aktuell noch nicht einschicken da ich keine andere Kurbel zur Verfügung habe und dementsprechend nicht fahren könnte. Will daher erstmal alle möglichen Nebenursachen ausloten. Vorschläge?
Am Anfang lag der Verdacht auf dem Garmin aus einem Grund: HF aktiviert auf dem Garmin und ohne Gurt gefahren. Die Ursache konnte ich jetzt aber ausschließen.


Weil die Aussetzer sind schon enorm nervig und ziehen den Wattschnitt einfach enorm nach unten. Statt 281 müssten das heute vermutlich knapp 295 Watt gewesen sein.


By the way, mal zu den knapp 295 Watt.
War schon ziemlich hart gewesen heute. Der Puls war aber eigentlich noch im Rahmen.
Bin jetzt bei -10kg und zieh von der FTP mal 10 Watt ab.


----------



## __Stefan__ (4. März 2016)

Leon, leider kann ich da auch nichts dazu sagen. So etwas ist natürlich mega ärgerlich. Hast Du die Möglichkeit, einen zweiten Radcomputer zu nutzen, um den "Garmin Effekt" auszuschließen?

Zum Thema, wie gestaltet man L5 Workouts, lasst Euch mal kurz wieder vom "Großmeister" frustrieren:

https://www.strava.com/activities/508442734/analysis

"
*VO2max Intervals (to open the valves)*
"


----------



## Themar7 (4. März 2016)

Ja wieder mal krass was der Lakata so drückt. Die Intervalle sind ne Kombination aus L5 und L6 wenn ich das richtig sehe also ähnlich auch wie 30/30 was ich auch gern mache. Und durch die vielen Bursts geht eben auch die NP hoch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schu2000 (4. März 2016)

Heiliges Kanonenrohr 

Zum Thema gefühlte Intensität bei SST: anfangs war es bei mir so, dass ich selbst die damals noch recht kurzen Intervalle (< 10 Minuten) als anstrengend empfand. Das gab sich aber mit der Zeit und bei Verlängerung der Intervalle, hab mich so langsam hochgearbeitet und war gestern bei 2x35min. Ab einer gewissen Länge wirds dann halt etwas öde und hintenraus zäh. Dazu mache ich noch kurze Bursts von 10-15 Sekunden alle 3 Minuten, mit denen fängts dann mit der Zeit schon gut an in den Beinen zu zwicken.
Wenn man die Intervalle drinnen macht kommt noch noch der fehlende Fahrtwind dazu...so viel Luft kann kein Ventilator ranschaffen, irgendwann wirds abartig mitm Schwitzen. Draußen sind die Sweetspot-Intervalle hier leider schwer zu machen, es fehlt an Anstiegen, die halbwegs gleichmäßig und lange genug sind, um mehr als 15-20 Minuten zusammenzukriegen und auch im Flachen gibts immer wieder Unterbrechungen.


----------



## Themar7 (5. März 2016)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Draußen sind die Sweetspot-Intervalle hier leider schwer zu machen, es fehlt an Anstiegen, die halbwegs gleichmäßig und lange genug sind, um mehr als 15-20 Minuten zusammenzukriegen und auch im Flachen gibts immer wieder Unterbrechungen.



Geht mir so ähnlich. Deswegen fahr ich SST meistens mit dem Rennrad.


----------



## __Stefan__ (5. März 2016)

Man beraubt sich so aber einer ziemlichen Spaßeinheit. Gerade bei SST hat man ja so viele Möglichkeiten. Wenn man keine gleichmäßigen Anstiege hat, dann fährt man eben ein 45-60min oder sogar länger Intervall am Stück. Dabei schaut man, dass die NP im SST Bereich bleibt. Ist sogar für nicht-alpine Rennen ein sehr spezifisches Training. Und wenn man noch ein paar lustige "Fahrtechnikabschnitte" mit einbaut, dann auch noch super lustig.

Ich mache so etwas sogar hin und wieder auf der Rolle, nur fehlen da leider die Spaßabschnitte:


----------



## wimpy_geeze (5. März 2016)

Themar7 schrieb:


> Ja wieder mal krass was der Lakata so drückt. Die Intervalle sind ne Kombination aus L5 und L6 wenn ich das richtig sehe also ähnlich auch wie 30/30 was ich auch gern mache. Und durch die vielen Bursts geht eben auch die NP hoch.


Seine Intervalle sehen aus wie etwa 3x10 min 40s on/20s off @120%/65% FTP, also am ehesten L5 Training für ihn, wenn man von etwa 420W FTP ausgeht.

Gruesse,
Sven


----------



## oflech (7. März 2016)

Ich habe nun endlich auch mal wieder einen FTP-Test gemacht und bin sehr erfreut über das Ergebnis. Ob die absoluten Werte so stimmen finde ich gar nicht so wichtig, viel wichtiger ist der Vergleich zum Vorjahr.
Da bin ich exact den gleichen Test gefahren, auf der gleichen Strecke.
https://www.strava.com/activities/508370057
Dieses Jahr habe ich die gleichen Werte erreicht, nur das der Test letzes Jahr zwei Monate später war.
In den nächsten Wochen werde ich die VO2max Einheiten verringern und entsprechend die SST Einheiten ausbauen.
Den Test bin ich am Freitag gefahren, am Sonntag stand dann wieder ein Trainingsrennen vom Verein an. Trotz der Vorbelastung konnte ich das Rennen noch recht gut fahren.
Durch die Umstellung auf 2 Wochen Belastung und eine Woche veringerte Belastung habe ich das Gefühl einfach frischer zu sein.


----------



## Kottenstroeter (7. März 2016)

oflech schrieb:


> Durch die Umstellung auf 2 Wochen Belastung und eine Woche veringerte Belastung habe ich das Gefühl einfach frischer zu sein.



Dito!
Auch wenn es mir wetterbedingt manchmal schwer fällt die Beine mal etwas stiller zu halten, irgendwie scheint immer die Sonne wenn Regeneration auf dem Plan steht, behalte ich die 2 Wochen ebenfalls bei. Ist wohl ab einem gewissen Alter notwendig.
Hab mir gestern auch mal das ü50-Buch bestellt....

Meinen nächsten Test werde ich Ende der Woche fahren. "Gefühlt" sollte es eigentlich besser laufen, bin gespannt.


----------



## Cubinator (7. März 2016)

Hallo zusammen, 
Ich habe mal eine Frage an all die jenigen die mit einem Powermeter trainieren (also eigentlich alle hier )
Ich lese hier schon länger mit und spiele nun auch mit dem Gedanken mir einen Powermeter zuzulegen, nun frage ich mich aber, ob das mitten in der Saison überhaupt sinnvoll ist? Oder soll ich besser bis zum Ende der Saison mit meinem bestehenden Plan (nach Friel) trainieren und erst dann umsteigen auf ein Trainingssystem mit Powermeter? 
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen! 

Viele Grüße Yannic


----------



## __Stefan__ (7. März 2016)

wenn Interesse, sofort einen kaufen. Am Anfang geht es eh erst einmal um Erfahrung damit sammeln. Die ersten ein zwei Tests werden Müll sein und haben nur "interessant" Charakter. 

Und wenn, einen Friel Plan kann man doch auch jederzeit mit Powermeter machen. Die Einheiten ändern sich ja nicht, du steuerst die nur besser.


----------



## Cubinator (7. März 2016)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> wenn Interesse, sofort einen kaufen. Am Anfang geht es eh erst einmal um Erfahrung damit sammeln. Die ersten ein zwei Tests werden Müll sein und haben nur "interessant" Charakter.
> 
> Und wenn, einen Friel Plan kann man doch auch jederzeit mit Powermeter machen. Die Einheiten ändern sich ja nicht, du steuerst die nur besser.



Ja das stimmt einen Friel Plan kann auch mit Powermeter fortsetzen. Erhoffe mir vorallem Intervalle besser steuern zu können, da der Puls dabei ja bekanntlich nicht sonderlich aussagekräftig ist!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (7. März 2016)

Ich kann das bestätigen, am Anfang heißt es damit spielen und testen und nach 3-4 Wochen bekommt man langsam ein Gefühl für die Watt und wie was wo funktioniert. Also gleich kaufen. Der Puls läuft zu langsam an bzw. zu lange nach, das ist ein schlechter Maßstab.


----------



## Leon96 (7. März 2016)

Trotz nasser Bedingungen (Juni15 war trocken) mit weniger Watt 20sec schneller.
Subjektiv war das heute auch gar nicht soo hart wie gedacht.

Ich bin gespannt auf den 10.4 in Hellental. ("Lang"strecke)
Zu dem Zeitpunkt hatte ich wohl bisher die besten w/kg in 2015
Ziel dieses Jahr: >9min schneller. Bin guter Dinge.
Ende März fahr ich mal wieder einen CP20.


----------



## Berrrnd (7. März 2016)

vertrau strava bitte nicht sekundengenau, genauso wenig wie deinem wattmesser.

es kann durchaus sein, dass du letztes jahr eigentlich schneller warst.


bin auch gespannt auf hellental (wenn es trocken ist).
saß noch keine 5mal auf dem rad in 2016.


----------



## Milan Racer (8. März 2016)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Zum Thema, wie gestaltet man L5 Workouts, lasst Euch mal kurz wieder vom "Großmeister" frustrieren:
> 
> https://www.strava.com/activities/508442734/analysis



ich habs gerade mal nachgefahren, brutal. 40s >500Watt, 20s Rest


----------



## Peter88 (8. März 2016)

Leon96 schrieb:


> Trotz nasser Bedingungen (Juni15 war trocken) mit weniger Watt 20sec schneller.
> Subjektiv war das heute auch gar nicht soo hart wie gedacht.
> 
> Ich bin gespannt auf den 10.4 in Hellental. ("Lang"strecke)
> ...


Auch wenn ich nicht gefragt wurden bin, gebe ich mal meinen Senf dazu. (bzw. zu deiner letzen Antwort)

10kg Gewichtsverlust ist ein riesiger Schritt nach vorne für dich! Riesen Respekt!
Wie ich am rumspacken bin wenn ich vor der Saison mal 2-3kg abnehmen muss... 
Ich persönlich würde jetzt aber versuchen dein Körpergewicht zu halten und dafür die Qualität des Trainings wieder anzuheben. Das darfst du nicht als Abbruch oder Niederlage beim abnehmen ansehen sondern als neue Herausforderung die richtige Balance zu halten.
Nächsten Winter dann noch einmal 3kg weniger, übernächsten 2kg weniger... oder so

Mein ehemaliger Trainer sagte immer "Der kleinste Schritt in die richtige Richtung ist der beste"

Wir sehen uns in Hellenthal, wenn ich nicht zu K. o. vom Kyffhäuser bin

Gruß


----------



## MTBmarkoT (9. März 2016)

Super Antwort Peter. Meine Dame geht es ähnlich der Diätenwahnsinn ist echt unglaublich. Nur wenn das Training härter wird ist eben Diät halten kontraproduktiv.

Bin auch auf die Saison gespannt. Erster Wettkampf Possenlauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oflech (9. März 2016)

Diätenwahnsinn muß nicht sein!
Wie Peter schon sagt, die kleinen Schritte sind die besten. Ich habe vor ca. einem Monat angefangen mein Gewicht zu reduzieren. Dazu nutze ich MyFittnesPal, gibt es kostenlos als Desktopversion und als App. 
Der Vorteil dabei ist, das Programm verbindet sich automatisch mit dem Garmin oder Stravakonto und trägt so den (geschätzen) Kalorienverbrauch ein.
Ich notiere alle Nahrungsmittel die ich am Tage so zu mir nehme und versuche am Ende auf eine leicht negative Bilanz zu kommen. Meist so 200 bis 300 Kalorien.
Mir ist schon klar das viel Schätzen und Ungenauigkeiten dabei sein können. Fängt schon beim Grundumsatz an. 
Man hat aber mal ein Überblick über den Kalorienverbrauch und was man alles so zu sich nimmt. Am meisten war ich erstaunt, das es passieren kann, das man trotz harten Traning oder Wettkampf sogar mehr zu sich nimmt als wie man verbraucht hat 
Es ist schon etwas Arbeit konsequent die Nahrungsmittel zu erfassen, aber alleine die Kenntisse über diese sind schon sehr interessant!
Man lernt einen viel bewussteren Umgang mit dem Essen.
Ausserdem achte ich nun auch mehr auf die Zusammensetzung der Nahrung. Ich versuche gerade den Anteil an Eiweiß nach harten Trainingseinheiten auf bis zu 2,5g pro Kg Körpergewicht zu erhöhen. 
Beim Eiweißkonsum nehme ich nicht nur tierisches Eiweiß zu mir, sondern auch pflanzliches. Habe da als Alternative Hanfpulver endeckt, ohne Dröhnung  versteht sich.
Ich habe bisher in einem Monat ein Kilo verloren. Das ohne Leistungsverlust, im Gegenteil das Training läuft im Moment richtig gut!


----------



## mete (9. März 2016)

Abnehmen ist doch ehrlich gesagt ziemlich easy, wenn man dagegen versucht, kontrolliert zuzunehmen (also nicht einfach nur fetter werden, sondern W/kg dabei konstant lassen) ist das wesentlich aufwändiger. Ich bin jedenfalls kläglich daran gescheitert .


----------



## Berrrnd (9. März 2016)

2,5 g Eiweiß pro kg Körpergewicht?

Das sollte mehr als ausreichend sein, wen ich mir angucke was Bodybuilder so zu sich nehmen.
Gibt natürlich immer Ausreißer nach unten und oben.


----------



## Leon96 (9. März 2016)

oflech schrieb:


> Diätenwahnsinn muß nicht sein!
> Wie Peter schon sagt, die kleinen Schritte sind die besten. Ich habe vor ca. einem Monat angefangen mein Gewicht zu reduzieren. Dazu nutze ich MyFittnesPal, gibt es kostenlos als Desktopversion und als App.


Die App benutze ich auch.
Gerade am Anfang hatte ich aber auch nicht viel Hunger weil Ernährungsumstellung.
Von auf kaloriendichten Lebensmitteln vorwiegend auf solche, die eine geringe kcal-Dichte pro Masse haben.
Ums kurz zu sagen, die Ernährung war vorher, auch wenn ich es nie wahr haben wollte wohl unter aller Kanone.

Das Defizit ist dementsprechend auch teilweise ziemlich groß gewesen. Vermutlich auch eher zu groß.
Habe aber eigentlich immer so gegessen, dass ich satt war. Und pro Tag eine Stunde mehr geschlafen.
Der Tageskcal-Schnitt im jeweiligen Wochenschnitt seit Beginn: 2027, 2286, 2284, 2063, 2234, 2459, 2685
Die Tendenz ist steigend. Scheint sich also hoffentlich an einem Punkt dann von selbst zu regulieren. 
Bewusst mit abnehmen aufhören möchte ich daher eigentlich nicht.


k_star schrieb:


> 2,5 g Eiweiß pro kg Körpergewicht?
> 
> Das sollte mehr als ausreichend sein, wen ich mir angucke was Bodybuilder so zu sich nehmen.
> Gibt natürlich immer Ausreißer nach unten und oben.


Vorteil bei Eiweiß ist halt auch, dass es gut sättigt. 
2.5g kg Körpergewicht schaffe ich zwar nicht, aber der Eiweißanteil in der Ernährung ist zumindest anteilig definitiv größer als Vorher.
Im Schnitt bin ich bei 45% Kohlehydrate, 30% Fett und 25% Eiweiß.


----------



## mete (9. März 2016)

Wenn man Wert auf seine Nieren legt, sollte man es mit Eiweiß aber auch nicht übertreiben und vor allem das Pulverzeug meiden. Eiweißreiche Ernährung ist eine Sau, die immer wieder durch's Dorf getrieben wird, morgen ist wahrscheinlich etwas anderes wieder modern. Wer sich durchweg ausgewogen ernährt, macht vermutlich nicht viel falsch.


----------



## roland72 (9. März 2016)

Zu der Aussage "Man hat aber mal ein Überblick über den Kalorienverbrauch und was man alles so zu sich nimmt. Am meisten war ich erstaunt, das es passieren kann, das man trotz harten Traning oder Wettkampf sogar mehr zu sich nimmt als wie man verbraucht hat"

Es lässt sich ja relativ leicht ausrechnen, bei welchem Training welche  Kalorienmenge benötigt wird. Fahre ist z. B. 30 min SST bei 300 W muss ich bei einem "Wirkungsgrad" von 25% rund 540 kcal - also und 80 g Nudeln - zusätzlich zu mir nehmen. Bei HiT-Intervallen sind, trotz höherer Intensität, deutlich weniger Kalorien notwendig.

Als ich dies mal für mich selbst durchgerechnet habe, war ich erstaunt, wie "wenig" man eigentlich zusätzlich braucht. Da kann es verständlicherweise schon mal passieren, dass man trotz intensivem Training, an Gewicht zunimmt. Gerade dann, wenn einem das Essen auch noch "Spaß" macht


----------



## Leon96 (9. März 2016)

roland72 schrieb:


> Es lässt sich ja relativ leicht ausrechnen, bei welchem Training welche  Kalorienmenge benötigt wird. Fahre ist z. B. 30 min SST bei 300 W muss ich bei einem "Wirkungsgrad" von 25% rund 540 kcal - also und 80 g Nudeln - zusätzlich zu mir nehmen.
> 
> Als ich dies mal für mich selbst durchgerechnet habe, war ich erstaunt, wie "wenig" man eigentlich zusätzlich braucht.


Erklär mal wie du auf 80g Nudeln kommst?
Ich komme auf 365g gekocht oder 140-150g ungekocht.

Im normalem Wochenschnitt könnte ich vermutlich 3300-3500kcal essen um das Gewicht zu halten.
Wenn man die Sachen gezielt aussucht kann man morgens, mittags und abends essen bis zum kotzen.
Isst da mal nen Schnitzel oder Nudelauflauf mit Käse oder ne Pizza dabei dann geht das hingegen recht schnell.


----------



## mete (9. März 2016)

Die Rechnungen scheitern schon allein daran, dass der "Wirkungsgrad" verschiedener Menschen höchst unterschiedlich sein kann, im Mittel mögen die 25% ja einigermaßen hinkommen, aber es wird in der Realität wohl auch locker Abweichungen im zweistelligen Prozentbereich geben.


----------



## roland72 (9. März 2016)

@ Leon96: Du hast recht. In meiner Rechnung fehlt eine "1". Es sind natürlich 180g Nudeln.

Nach allem was ich gehört / gelesen habe, schwankt der Wirkungsgrad "nur" um wenige %. Und dies ist für die obige Rechnung unbedeutend - ist ja eh nur ein Anhaltswert. Im Mittel mit 25% zu rechnen ist mehr als ausreichend. Es macht ja keinen Sinn, aufs Gramm genau auszurechnen, was ich essen muss.


----------



## mete (9. März 2016)

Die 25% gelten aber nur für den Tretvorgang (ich meine hier Werte zwischen 20% und 30% gelesen zu haben) und auch nur das misst man mit dem Powermeter. Insbesondere im Gelände verbraucht man aber mitunter auch munter Kalorien, wenn man nicht tritt (Oberkörper). Die Rechnerei und Messerei ist also eher ungenau, wenn man nicht stur auf der Straße fährt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roland72 (10. März 2016)

Man sollte aus der ganzen Sache keine Doktorarbeit machen. Ich für meine Teile habe diese Rechnung nur mal aufgestellt um die GRÖSSENORDNUNG zu finden, in der man sich bewegt. Ein paar kcal mehr oder weniger spielen hier keine Rolle. Und letztendlich  spielen ja noch viele andere Faktoren dort mit rein wie FSW, Glykogenspeicher, Tagesform, etc.
Daher sollte wir jetzt wieder zum eigentlichen Thema "FTP" zurück kommen


----------



## filiale (10. März 2016)

Also zurück zum Ursprungsthema FTP-Schwankungen: 

Wie geht Ihr vor, wenn Ihr nach einer FTP Messung feststellt, daß nach ca. 4-6 Wochen, und einem nach der FTP ausgerechneten Intervalltraining wie 4x4 oder SST, Euch diese Intervalleinheiten zu langweilig und schwach vorkommen und man sich überhaupt nicht mehr gefordert fühlt ? Steigert Ihr Eure Intervallintensität dann einfach nach Gefühl ? Oder fahrt Ihr alle 2 Monate einen FTP / CP20 Test ? Oder steigert man sowieso nach einer bestimmten Regel die Intensität alle 2 Wochen automatisch ? Gibt es da eine Regel ?


----------



## mete (10. März 2016)

filiale schrieb:


> Also zurück zum Ursprungsthema FTP-Schwankungen:
> 
> Wie geht Ihr vor, wenn Ihr nach einer FTP Messung feststellt, daß nach ca. 4-6 Wochen, und einem nach der FTP ausgerechneten Intervalltraining wie 4x4 oder SST, Euch diese Intervalleinheiten zu langweilig und schwach vorkommen und man sich überhaupt nicht mehr gefordert fühlt ? Steigert Ihr Eure Intervallintensität dann einfach nach Gefühl ? Oder fahrt Ihr alle 2 Monate einen FTP / CP20 Test ? Oder steigert man sowieso nach einer bestimmten Regel die Intensität alle 2 Wochen automatisch ? Gibt es da eine Regel ?



Wie schon geschrieben, wenn man nach 4x4 VO2Max nicht fast vom Rad fällt nach dem letzten Intervall, dann waren die Intervalle nicht sonderlich sinnvoll. SST ist mitunter nicht unbedingt fordernd, kommt auf Länge und Tagesform an, wenn man sich gut fühlt, kann man ja das letzte Intervall einfach solange ziehen, bis man nur noch mit großer Mühe im Leistungsbereich bleiben kann/keine Lust mehr hat. Kommt aber auch darauf an, was die nächsten Tage geplant ist, das lässt sich also pauschal nicht sagen. Es gibt keine feste Regel, nach der man die Intensität steigert. Bei der Intervalllänge kann man eine Steigerung leichter planen.
Bei VO2Max versuche ich die Intensität von Block zu Block zu steigern, das kann manchmal auch nach hinten losgehen, dann fahre ich eben nur 3x4' statt 4x4'. Am Ende jedes Blockes sollen die 4x4' mit der neuen Intensität allerdings sauber durchgefahren werden. Ein VO2Max Block ist bei mir 3 Wochen lang, dazwischen sind 5-6 Wochen FTP- und GA-Block. Tests fahre ich nur sehr selten, man kann die Intensitäten auch gut aus den Intervallen abschätzen, insbesondere bei VO2Max fährt man halt, was gerade so noch geht.


----------



## Milan Racer (10. März 2016)

filiale schrieb:


> Oder fahrt Ihr alle 2 Monate einen FTP / CP20 Test ?



ich fahre alle vier Wochen einen CP20 Test


----------



## Kottenstroeter (11. März 2016)

Milan Racer schrieb:


> ich fahre alle vier Wochen einen CP20 Test



Ich heute mal wieder.

03. Januar: 3.57W/kg
28. Januar: 3.74W/kg
Februar ausgefallen wegen Grippe
11. März: 3.79W/kg

Muss mir auch mal 'ne kleine Excel-Tabelle bauen.

Es wird jetzt also etwas zäher, oder liegt es an der Grippe Mitte Februar in Verbindung mit ca. 1,5 Wochen kaum Belastung?
Enorm gestiegen ist mein 5min-Bestwert, weil ich die letzte Zeit aber auch etwas häufiger 4min VO2max Intervalle trainiert habe.
Scheint aber keine positiven Auswirkung auf die FTP zu haben.....?


----------



## mete (12. März 2016)

Langsam ernährt sich das Kanin...







Gewichtsschwankungen sind nicht mit inkludiert, ich war zwischendurch mal 2kg schwerer, die sind jetzt wieder runter, im Sommer sind's dann wieder knapp über 70kg bei 1,89m, also eher Typ spannenlanger Hansel .


----------



## schu2000 (13. März 2016)

Tolle kontinuierliche Entwicklung 
Und ich komm mir mit meinem Sommergewicht von etwas über 70kg bei knapp 1,80 schon recht dünn vor  aber ok, als "Allround-Mountainbiker" (das böse "En..."-Wort lass ich mal außen vor) mach ich kein so arges Gewichtstuning und das Krafttraining tut auch sein übriges  in der Ära vorm Mountainbiken lag ich teils bei ~65kg, wegen des Sports hab ich zugenommen


----------



## Kottenstroeter (13. März 2016)

Kottenstroeter schrieb:


> Ich heute mal wieder.
> 
> 03. Januar: 3.57W/kg
> 28. Januar: 3.74W/kg
> ...



Ich Depp!
Jetzt wo ich die vorigen Posts lese, wo u.a.auch das Gewicht angesprochen wurde, direkt mal auf die Waage gestellt.
Knapp 1kg weniger als noch bei meinem FTP-Test Ende Januar! Das sollte man natürlich auch mit berücksichtigen.
Somit sind es nicht mehr Watt geworden, aber ich brauche jetzt auch ein paar weniger......
Die korrigierten Werte:

03. Januar: 3.57W/kg
28. Januar: 3.74W/kg
Februar ausgefallen wegen Grippe
11. März: 3.84W/kg

P.S. Gibt es eigentlich die von euch benutzte FTP/FTP-Start*100% Tabelle irgendwo zum runterladen?
In GC kann man es nicht irgendwie darstellen?


----------



## Themar7 (13. März 2016)

@Kottenstroeter die Tabelle hat sich glauch ich jeder selber gebastelt.
In GC kannst du den Verlauf der 20min Spitzenleistung darstellen oder auch andere Zeiten. Bei Trends auf neues Diagramm hinzufügen, Langzeitmetriken, Daten + , 20min Leistungsmaximum auswählen. Bei Grundeinstellungen kann der betrachtete Zeitraum ausgewählt werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kottenstroeter (13. März 2016)

Themar7 schrieb:


> @Kottenstroeter
> In GC kannst du den Verlauf der 20min Spitzenleistung darstellen oder auch andere Zeiten. Bei Trends auf neues Diagramm hinzufügen, Langzeitmetriken, Daten + , 20min Leistungsmaximum auswählen. Bei Grundeinstellungen kann der betrachtete Zeitraum ausgewählt werden.



Danke!
Hatte mir bereits eins in GC mit der VO2max erstellt, jetzt die CP20 in dieses mit hinzugefügt.
So kann ich die beiden Werte mal vergleichen, ob z.B. eine steigende VO2max auch die CP mit nach oben zieht.


----------



## schu2000 (13. März 2016)

Was sind bei GC bei der Zusammmenfassung einer Aktivität unter "Intervalle" eigentlich die Angaben L7/L6/L5 KORN? Was bedeutet dieses KORN?

Eine Möglichkeit, in GC bei den Trends ein Diagramm vom Datumsbereich dynamisch ums aktuelle Datum herum zu legen (beispielsweise zwei Wochen vorher und zwei Wochen nachher) gibt es nicht?


----------



## Themar7 (13. März 2016)

Das Korn bedeutet das du dich eben mal kurz angestrengt hast oder einen Sprint hingelegt hast. Ist einfach ne automatische Markierung von Intervallen. Ich nutzte es jetzt nicht weiter. Wichtig ist das die Körner eben nicht schon unterwegs auf halber Strecke aufgebraucht sind .



schu2000 schrieb:


> ine Möglichkeit, in GC bei den Trends ein Diagramm vom Datumsbereich dynamisch ums aktuelle Datum herum zu legen (beispielsweise zwei Wochen vorher und zwei Wochen nachher) gibt es nicht?



Doch gibt es bei Grundeinstellungen Datumsbereich auf "Zwischen"


----------



## schu2000 (13. März 2016)

@Themar7 : Danke für die Antwort 

Was ist dann aber der Unterschied zwischen Sprint und Korn? Gehen bei mir beide über ähnliche Längen:





Zum zweiten Thema: diese Einstellung kenne ich, allerdings möchte einen derartigen Zeitraum dynamisch um das jeweils aktuelle Datum herum machen. Also heute z.B. von 28.2. bis 27.3., am 20.3. dann (automatisch) von 6.3. bis 3.4. Eine derartige Einstellung gibts in den Einstellungen scheinbar nicht, dementsprechend geht es wohl leider nicht. Hatte nur gedacht, dass das vielleicht irgendwie ander realisiert werden kann.


----------



## TTT (13. März 2016)

Sprint ist Sprint (also L7)
Körner kann man auch in anderen Überschwelligen Bereichen verschießen (L5-L7).

Wie man an den Einheiten auch ablesen kann: Beim Sprint geht es um die erbrachte Leistung, bei Körnern um die "verbrauchte" Energie


----------



## schu2000 (13. März 2016)

Ok jetzt hats Klick gemacht, vielen Dank!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan Racer (14. März 2016)

Interessieren euch auch Renndaten?
Bin gestern ca 1h NP (ohne Null) meine FTP gefahren


----------



## GUSTAV91 (14. März 2016)

Starke Leistung @Milan Racer
Da hast du deine aktuelle FTP auf jeden Fall sehr genau und richtig bestimmt! Musterbeispiel würde ich sagen


----------



## Kalmah (15. März 2016)

Bei meinem ersten und bislang letzten Test (fahre sonst ohne PM) im Juli letzten Jahres kam ich auf 4,1 W/kg (280 Watt bei damaligen 68 kg).

Jetzt am Freitag mach ich den nächsten Test. Ich bin sehr gespannt, wie weit ich das Training merke...


----------



## filiale (15. März 2016)

Trainingszustand:

Wenn Ihr eine Trainingssession hinter Euch habt und Ihr am nächsten Tag eine Treppe/Stockwerk hoch geht und es brennt noch in den Beinen vom Vortag, würdet Ihr 

1. dennoch wieder ein Intverall fahren ?
2. oder besser eine Grundlageneinheit ?
3. oder pausieren ?


----------



## Kalmah (15. März 2016)

filiale schrieb:


> Trainingszustand:
> 
> Wenn Ihr eine Trainingssession hinter Euch habt und Ihr am nächsten Tag eine Treppe/Stockwerk hoch geht und es brennt noch in den Beinen vom Vortag, würdet Ihr
> 
> ...



Ich würde ne Grundlageneinheit einlegen.


----------



## Themar7 (15. März 2016)

2. oder 3.


----------



## Kottenstroeter (15. März 2016)

filiale schrieb:


> Trainingszustand:
> 
> Wenn Ihr eine Trainingssession hinter Euch habt und Ihr am nächsten Tag eine Treppe/Stockwerk hoch geht und es brennt noch in den Beinen vom Vortag, würdet Ihr
> 
> ...



4. oder Treppen weglassen/Aufzug nehmen! 

Aktive Regeneration wäre für mich die erste Wahl. 
Sicher keine Intervalle, die dann nur halbherzig ausgeführt werden.


----------



## __Stefan__ (15. März 2016)

ich bin schon so oft auf's Rad aufgestiegen mit dem Gefühl "heute geht gar nichts" und dann eine super Einheit hingelegt. Würde es wirklich vom ersten Intervall abhängig machen, i.d.R. sieht man ja, wie es dann läuft.

Und morgens tut mir grundsätzlich alles weh, und das beim Treppenruntergehen.

Allerdings sind Intervalle an einem zweiten Tag schon ungewöhnlicher, allerdings kommen die ja auch in verschiedenen Varianten.


----------



## Ronne1983 (15. März 2016)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> ich bin schon so oft auf's Rad aufgestiegen mit dem Gefühl "heute geht gar nichts" und dann eine super Einheit hingelegt. Würde es wirklich vom ersten Intervall abhängig machen, i.d.R. sieht man ja, wie es dann läuft.



Mit dem gleichen Gefühl bin ich vergangene Saison in 2 Rennen gegangen...und genau diese beiden Wettkämpfe waren dann meine besten!!!


----------



## onkel_c (16. März 2016)

TTT schrieb:


> Trainingsbibel und >50 haben nur sehr geringe Überschneidungen.



war über zwei wochen raus, viruserkrankung, seit langem mal wieder - aber wie so oft dann: zum denkbar ungünstigsten moment ...

zum buch noch folgendes: da steht nicht grundsätzlich was neues drin. zumindest nicht was training an sich betrifft, vllt, eher was die auswirkungen im alter betrifft.
ich trainiere schon seit vielen jahren so in etwa. einfach aus dem grund heraus, dass ich nicht mehr als 6-8h training (aber echtes training, ohne zeitverschnitt ;-)) pro woche generieren kann. da muss man eben auch mal härter trainieren. dafür steht einem auch mehr erholung (zeit) zur verfügung. es wird schon lang vermutet, dass man grundlage grundsätzlich immer auch mittrainiert; was aber noch immer 'heiß' diskutiert wird.
lange einheiten machen müde und schlauchen. im fortgeschrittenen alter lässt dann auch die erholung nach ... so schließt sich dann der kreis.
deshalb kommen bei friel eben kaum lange ausdauereinheiten vor (>50). kraft, vo2 max und sst sind die eckpfeiler seiner trainingsempfehlung.

damit fährt man meiner meinung nach ohnehin sehr gut. auch unter 50j. so meine erfahrung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kottenstroeter (16. März 2016)

Habe mir das Ü50-Buch von Friel auch gegönnt und die Tage durchgelesen. Ich hätte es mir sparen können. 
Ist jetzt das vierte Buch (Trainingsbibel, Wattmessung usw.) und jetzt reicht es dann auch mal. 
Irgendwie steht überall dasselbe drin und was im Ü50-Buch empfohlen wird, in Bezug auf den längeren Regenerationsbedarf, kürzere Mesozyklen usw. wende ich sowieso schon an, auch wenn ich noch knapp U50 bin. 
Jeder Ü50er der ein halbwegs intaktes Körpergefühl hat und ein wenig Trainingserfahrung mitbringt, kommt von alleine drauf, das er nicht mehr wie ein Jungspund trainieren kann.

Was ich in diesem Jahr im Vergleich zu den letzten Jahren geändert habe: Intensität deutlich rauf.
Ich bin mal sowas von gespannt, wie sich das auf die Saison auswirkt. 
Kann ich die Intensität noch steigern? 
Bin ich Mitte der Saison schon ausgebrannt weil ich es übertrieben habe?
Wie wirkt sich das auf ein 24h-Rennen aus?
Usw…..


----------



## filiale (16. März 2016)

onkel_c schrieb:


> lange einheiten machen müde und schlauchen. im fortgeschrittenen alter lässt dann auch die erholung nach ... so schließt sich dann der kreis.



Kann ich bestätigen, auch 3-4 Stunden Grundlagen am Block merke ich deutlich.



onkel_c schrieb:


> deshalb kommen bei friel eben kaum lange ausdauereinheiten vor (>50). kraft, vo2 max und sst sind die eckpfeiler seiner trainingsempfehlung.



Klingt gut -> kommt Zeit, kommt Leistung


----------



## TTT (16. März 2016)

Mal eine Frage zu den L1 Einheiten:
Für was sind die gut (außer zur Regeneration)? Ich frage deswegen, weil z.B. das "Wasi-Wintertraining" aber auch andere relativ viel in diesem Bereich fahren. Was bringen 120 oder 150 Minuten L1, teilweise sogar mit Intervallen zwischendrin?


----------



## Leon96 (16. März 2016)

Entlastung zwischen den ganzen Intervallen aber trotzdem was für das Gefühl machen in dem man auf dem Rad gesessen hat.
Anderers kann ich mir das zumindest nicht erklären

@oflech 
Kann bestimmt was dazu sagen


----------



## MTBmarkoT (16. März 2016)

fahr doch einfach mal ne 4h L1 (immer schön im Bereich bleiben) mit ein paar SST (20'/h) Intervallen.

L1 hat wie L5 seine daseins Berechtigung.
Im L1 Bereich kann man super den Fettstoffwechsel des Körpers ansprechen/aktivieren und natürlich Regeneration fördern.

Soweit mein Wissensstand


----------



## BENDERR (16. März 2016)

Fettstoffwechsel passiert eher im L2.
L1 = Regeneration. Wobei man das auch nicht übertreiben sollte.
Man sagt so 30 - 60 min sind förderlich für die Regeneration, alles darüber "stresst" schon wieder den Körper = nicht mehr förderlich zur Regeneration.
Ich glaub dass manche Leute so lange L1 fahren kommt einfach aus dem Rennradbereich. 
Da wird das gerne gemacht, einfach nur um auf dem Rad gesessen zu haben und wertvolle Jahreskilometer sammeln zu können.
Wer aber eine begrenzte Zeit hat, sollte mMn. eher schauen, dass die Zeit sinnvoll genutzt wird. Regenerieren kann man "zur Not" auch auf dem Sofa/im Schlaf. Dafür muss ich nicht extra aufs Rad.. auch wenn das manchmal ganz schön ist.

Wie man merkt, halte ich davon nicht so viel 
Ich fahr im Winter eigntl garkein L1. In der Saison dann vor B- oder A-Rennen.
Aber das sind im ganzen Jahr vl insgesamt 10 Einheiten.


----------



## oflech (17. März 2016)

Sehe ich genauso. Nur wenn ich richtig kaputt vom Wettkampf/Training bin fahre ich L1. Und dann auch nur max. 30 bis 45min. Ansonsten L2 oder zumindestens L1/L2. 
Für 2h L1 ist mir meine Zeit zu schade, und es ist mir auch einfach zu langweilig!


----------



## Ronne1983 (17. März 2016)

Also ich persönlich finde L1-Einheiten nicht ganz unwichtig. In diesem Bereich ist bei mir (durch Spiro bestätigt) der Anteil an Fetten zur Energiebereitstellung am höchsten. Also nutze ich diese Einheiten schon relativ oft als Fettstoffwechseltraining.
Andererseits fahre ich auch oft L1-Einheiten mit Freunden die leistungsmäßig etwas schwächer sind. Diese Einheiten sind m.M.n. auch wichtig für den Kopf.
Immer stur allein nach Vorgaben des Trainingsplan fahren schlaucht auch mental. Da sind solche gemütlichen "Plauderrunden" mit Freunden sehr wichtig für mich!


----------



## MTBmarkoT (17. März 2016)

@Ronne genau so geht's mir auch, auch was die Spiro angeht ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __Stefan__ (17. März 2016)

Ronne1983 schrieb:


> der Anteil an Fetten zur Energiebereitstellung am höchsten. Also nutze ich diese Einheiten schon relativ oft als Fettstoffwechseltraining.



Der Anteil mag größer sein, die absolute Menge an Energiebereitstellung über den Fettstoffwechsel ist aber womöglich in höheren Bereichen größer. D.h. auch wenn der Anteil im Vergleich zu KH geringer ist, wird der Fettstoffwechsel in Zone 2 mehr gefordert, da der gesamtkalorische Bedarf größer ist.

Meiner Meinung nach macht ein spezielles Fettstoffwechseltraining nur Sinn, wenn nüchtern bzw. ohne KH-frei gefahren wird. Siehe zum Beispiel Team Sky, "train low sessions": http://jameshewitt.net/2014/07/23/essential-knowledge-for-training-low-cycling-nutrition-biohacks/

Just my 2 cents ...


----------



## __Stefan__ (17. März 2016)

Gestern auch L1 gemacht, die letzte Folge von The Walking Dead angeschaut 

Bin leicht erkältet, aber etwas Bewegung musste dann doch sein.


----------



## Ronne1983 (17. März 2016)

Ich meinte schon die absolut höchste Menge an Fetten! wurde durch Spiro so bestätigt. Über 60% der FTP geht bei mir der Anteil an KH deutlich schneller nach oben als der höhere Gesamtumsatz. Somit verbrauche ich auch absolut die größte Menge an Fetten im Bereich von 50-60% der FTP.


----------



## MTBmarkoT (17. März 2016)

noch so ein KH verheizer!!!!


----------



## Ronne1983 (17. März 2016)

Noch ein nicht ganz unwichtiger Faktor, der zumindest für mich für L1-Einheitenspricht...Gewichtsoptimierung vor Beginn der Rennsaison.
Ich mache Anfang April noch einen 2 Wöchigen L1-Block um mein Wettkampfgewicht zu erreichen.


----------



## BENDERR (17. März 2016)

Ronne1983 schrieb:


> Also ich persönlich finde L1-Einheiten nicht ganz unwichtig. In diesem Bereich ist bei mir (durch Spiro bestätigt) der Anteil an Fetten zur Energiebereitstellung am höchsten. Also nutze ich diese Einheiten schon relativ oft als Fettstoffwechseltraining.
> *Andererseits fahre ich auch oft L1-Einheiten mit Freunden die leistungsmäßig etwas schwächer sind. Diese Einheiten sind m.M.n. auch wichtig für den Kopf.
> Immer stur allein nach Vorgaben des Trainingsplan fahren schlaucht auch mental. Da sind solche gemütlichen "Plauderrunden" mit Freunden sehr wichtig für mich!*



Das kann ich absolut nachvollziehen.. mache ich auch ab und zu, sind bei mir aber eher L1-L3 Einheiten. 



__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Gestern auch L1 gemacht, die letzte Folge von The Walking Dead angeschaut
> 
> *Bin leicht erkältet, aber etwas Bewegung musste dann doch sein.*
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 473460



Das ist für mich auch ne Situation wo man mal ne L1 Einheit machen kann.. bei ner abklingenden Erkältung mal die Beine etwas bewegen.



Ronne1983 schrieb:


> Noch ein nicht ganz unwichtiger Faktor, der zumindest für mich für L1-Einheitenspricht...Gewichtsoptimierung vor Beginn der Rennsaison.
> Ich mache Anfang April noch einen 2 Wöchigen L1-Block um mein Wettkampfgewicht zu erreichen.



Das versteh ich wiederrum nicht.. wie sieht bei dir so ein Block aus?
Fährst du dann zwei Wochen NUR L1? 
Da gehn dir doch die Fortschritte in den anderen Levels flöten in der Zwischenzeit?!
Oder machst du das dann Functional-Overreaching mäßig und du taperst quasi mit deinen L1 Einheiten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_c (17. März 2016)

was bin ich froh, dass ich keinen 'echten bikesport' betreibe(n) (muss).
stundenlanges l1 gegurke wäre sowas von langweilig für mich. egal ob ich da ein wenig an fett verbrenne oder nicht...
und 1-2 kg mehr gehen in der rennsaison ohnehin verloren. zumindest bis jetzt noch.

da fahre ich lieber mit dem enduro im l2 bergan, manchmal auch richtung sst und bergab mit ftp-vo2max. das ganze 2-3h stunden als schöne tour. da nimmt man auch ab. und es macht auch spaß. nur zu oft kann man das natürlich nicht machen ...

aber letztlich muss jeder für sich glücklich werden. in der hauptsache richtet sich bei mir aber alles am spaß aus. training ohne spaß ist irgendwie sinnfrei. deshalb stelle ich den spaß grundsätzlich in den vordergrund. gelingt nicht immmer, aber doch oft.


----------



## Ronne1983 (17. März 2016)

BENDERR schrieb:


> Das versteh ich wiederrum nicht.. wie sieht bei dir so ein Block aus?
> Fährst du dann zwei Wochen NUR L1?
> Da gehn dir doch die Fortschritte in den anderen Levels flöten in der Zwischenzeit?!
> Oder machst du das dann Functional-Overreaching mäßig und du taperst quasi mit deinen L1 Einheiten?



Also das tapering kommt erst später...ich versuche durch den L1-Block möglichst viele Fette zu verbrennen um nochmal 2 kg Gewicht zu verlieren. Dazu fahre ich dann 2 Wochen wirklich nur L1 bis unterer L2.
Ich sehe das auch als Stabiliesierungphase, um die vorher gesetzten harten Reize optimal verarbeiten zu können.


----------



## Ronne1983 (17. März 2016)

onkel_c schrieb:


> was bin ich froh, dass ich keinen 'echten bikesport' betreibe(n) (muss).
> stundenlanges l1 gegurke wäre sowas von langweilig für mich. egal ob ich da ein wenig an fett verbrenne oder nicht...
> und 1-2 kg mehr gehen in der rennsaison ohnehin verloren. zumindest bis jetzt noch.



Wie gesagt...für mich ist das alles andere als langweilig...so ne gemütliche Runde mit Freunden in schöner Umgebung kann durchaus unterhaltsam sein.


----------



## Kottenstroeter (17. März 2016)

Ronne1983 schrieb:


> Also das tapering kommt erst später...ich versuche durch den L1-Block möglichst viele Fette zu verbrennen um nochmal 2 kg Gewicht zu verlieren. Dazu fahre ich dann 2 Wochen wirklich nur L1 bis unterer L2.


Mmmmh, dem Fettstoffwechsel kommt das untere L2-Training sicher zugute, aber wenn es um Gewichtsabnahme geht, verbrenne ich mit Intensität doch deutlich mehr "Kilos".
Aber in einem gebe ich dir recht, mal so ein bisschen Rumgondeln, fernab von jeglichem Trainingsplan/Intervallen/Wattleistungen muss auch mal sein, sonst mutiert man irgendwann zum Radzombi.


----------



## __Stefan__ (17. März 2016)

deswegen fahre ich immer noch 2fach. Und das sogar mit 36/22 vorne und 11-40 hinten. Damit kann man dann sogar an Ruhetagen oder bei Grundlageneinheiten geil Trails fahren. Hier muss man eben erst ziemlich rauf, um wo runter fahren zu können.


----------



## Kottenstroeter (17. März 2016)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> deswegen fahre ich immer noch 2fach.



Einfach bekomme ich nicht wirklich getreten (nur 3,84W/kg ) und warum sollte ich mich damit auch auf Marathons unnötig rumquälen?


----------



## Leon96 (17. März 2016)

Kottenstroeter schrieb:


> Mmmmh, dem Fettstoffwechsel kommt das untere L2-Training sicher zugute, aber wenn es um Gewichtsabnahme geht, verbrenne ich mit Intensität doch deutlich mehr "Kilos".
> Aber in einem gebe ich dir recht, mal so ein bisschen Rumgondeln, fernab von jeglichem Trainingsplan/Intervallen/Wattleistungen muss auch mal sein, sonst mutiert man irgendwann zum Radzombi.


Mit Intensität kannst du aber nicht mal ansatzweise so viel Zeit auf dem Rad verbringen und man hat nach dem Training deutlich mehr Hunger


----------



## oflech (17. März 2016)

Gesund! abnehmen tut man indem man immer eine leicht negative Energiebilanz hat. Ob ich lang und locker fahre oder kurz und hart ist dabei egal.
Und das man nicht immer nur alleine nach Plan rumfährt sehe ich genauso. Einfach mal eine RTF mitfahren, das ist dann alles dabei, von L1 bis L7


----------



## Stoni (17. März 2016)

Na, ............... jetzt wollen wir aber das Leistungprofil der 7 Hills sehen!


----------



## onkel_c (17. März 2016)

Kottenstroeter schrieb:


> Einfach bekomme ich nicht wirklich getreten (nur 3,84W/kg ) und warum sollte ich mich damit auch auf Marathons unnötig rumquälen?



naja, du kannst den übersetzungsbereich ja anpassen. aber sicher, eingeschränkter bist du damit. ich hatte anfangs am enduro auch meine bedenken, aber das hat sich erledigt. selbst 1500hm schaffe ich im rennen damit recht gut!  erstaunlicherweise fahre ich sogar eine recht 'dicke' übersetzung im vergleich zur konkurrenz, und das obwohl ich ja hier sozusagen die 'lusche' bzgl. der ftp werte bin ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalmah (17. März 2016)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> deswegen fahre ich immer noch 2fach. Und das sogar mit 36/22 vorne und 11-40 hinten. Damit kann man dann sogar an Ruhetagen oder bei Grundlageneinheiten geil Trails fahren. Hier muss man eben erst ziemlich rauf, um wo runter fahren zu können.



Geht das vom Schalten ohne Probleme? Im Moment fahre ich 38/26. Das ist mir aber auf Dauer und gerade in den Alpen zu heftig und daher will ich vorne ein 22er-Blatt montieren (hab ich hier noch rumliegen...). Das ist dann zwar noch ein Sprung größer, aber ein Versuch wäre es wert. Ansonsten besorg ich mir noch ein 24er-Blatt.



__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Gestern auch L1 gemacht, die letzte Folge von The Walking Dead angeschaut



Welche Staffel?  Ich bin grad mitten in Staffel 6...


----------



## Leon96 (17. März 2016)

Kalmah schrieb:


> Geht das vom Schalten ohne Probleme? Im Moment fahre ich 38/26. Das ist mir aber auf Dauer und gerade in den Alpen zu heftig und daher will ich vorne ein 22er-Blatt montieren (hab ich hier noch rumliegen...). Das ist dann zwar noch ein Sprung größer, aber ein Versuch wäre es wert. Ansonsten besorg ich mir noch ein 24er-Blatt.


Ich bin mal 38/22 gefahren. Der Sprung war zwar groß, unterm Strich ging das aber noch ziemlich problemlos. 
36/22 oder 38/24 schaltet sich sicherlich ein bisschen besser. Kann man nicht abstreiten


----------



## Kalmah (17. März 2016)

Leon96 schrieb:


> Ich bin mal 38/22 gefahren. Der Sprung war zwar groß, unterm Strich ging das aber noch ziemlich problemlos.
> 36/22 oder 38/24 schaltet sich sicherlich ein bisschen besser. Kann man nicht abstreiten



Vielen Dank für die Info. Dann werde ich das im Laufe des Frühjahrs montieren und testen...


----------



## votecuser (17. März 2016)

@Kalmah: Ich fahre aus dem gleichen Grund 2-fach wie @__Stefan__, vorne 22-36, hinten 11-36. Damit muss ich auch bei lockeren Einheiten auf die Anstiege und nachfolgende Trails nicht verzichten. Im Rennen reicht dann vorne 24-36 oder 26-36.

22-38 hatte ich auch drauf, aber irgendwie bin ich mit dem 36er besser zufrieden.


----------



## __Stefan__ (17. März 2016)

Kalmah schrieb:


> Welche Staffel?  Ich bin grad mitten in Staffel 6...



das andere wurde ja schon von den Kollegen besprochen, bleibt noch das hier: bin bei 6x13


----------



## filiale (17. März 2016)

Leon96 schrieb:


> Ich bin mal 38/22 gefahren. Der Sprung war zwar groß, unterm Strich ging das aber noch ziemlich problemlos.



kann ich so bestätigen


----------



## schu2000 (18. März 2016)

Mal eine Sachedie am Rande mitm Fahren mit Wattmesser zu tun hat: derzeit zeichne ich meine Touren noch mitm Handy auf, das dann zumeist entweder im Rucksack oder in der Hosentasche ist. Nun möchte ich mir aber zur besseren "Selbstkontrolle" einen Tacho an den Lenker kaufen (bin meist allein unterwegs und fahr dann halt meist Anschlag jeden Anstieg hoch, was auf Dauer eher kontraproduktiv ist). Da gäbe es grundsätzlich zwei Optionen: das Wahoo Rflkt, das die Daten von der Handy-App anzeigt, oder ein Gerät a la Garmin Edge. Kartenanzeige brauche ich zumeist nicht und hab ich aufm Smartphone, wäre allenfalls auf Touren in unbekannten Gefilden hilfreich. Die Garmin Edge 705 findet man häufig gebraucht zu guten Preisen, teils auch mit Kartenmaterial. Kann man mit diesem sich die Leistungswerte vernünftig anzeigen lassen? Was verwendet ihr so als "Tacho"?


----------



## Milan Racer (18. März 2016)

Garmin Edge 500


----------



## filiale (18. März 2016)

Um Leistungswerte anzeigen zu lassen brauchst Du mindestens einen Trittfrequenzsensor. Wenn Du kein Kartenmaterial brauchst, weil z.B. schon auf dem Handy vorhanden mit Locus oder Oruxmaps, dann ist die günstigste Alternative als Tacho ein Ciclosport CM9.3 mit Trittfrequenz. Der hat ANT+ und kann auch Watt anzeigen und auch aufzeichnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __Stefan__ (18. März 2016)

Milan Racer schrieb:


> Garmin Edge 500



+1

Preislich sehr interessant schaut auch der hier aus, habe aber selber keine Erfahrungswerte:

http://www.bikerumor.com/2015/12/22/bryton-makes-gps-tracking-simple-with-rider-100-310/


----------



## Kalmah (18. März 2016)

Ich benutz den Garmin Oregon 600, den kann man auch gut zum Wandern in den Bergen verwenden. Kann man auch Puls und Trittfrequenz über ANT+ anschließen. Allerdings ist die Halterung für Räder nicht die Beste. Und es ist kein klassischer Tacho


----------



## Stoni (18. März 2016)

Der Oregon kann aber nicht zur Wattmessung genutzt werden, was ich sehr schade finde!


----------



## Kottenstroeter (18. März 2016)

Milan Racer schrieb:


> Garmin Edge 500



Dito.
Könnte aber demnächst dem 520er weichen, aufgrund der besseren Track-Navigation.


----------



## Themar7 (18. März 2016)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Was verwendet ihr so als "Tacho"?



Habe den Navi2Coach! 
http://www.o-synce.com/de/produkte/fahrrad/navi2coach.html


----------



## filiale (18. März 2016)

Navi2Coach wäre meine Nummer zwei wenn man auf den CM9.3 noch etwas drauflegt. Als drittes kommt dann der Edge500.
Vorteile des CM9.3 -> Batterie hält ewig. Das N2C hält nur 15-20 std. (dafür Akku austauschbar), das Edge 500 hat nen integrierten festverbauten Akku. Als reiner Trainingscomputer für Tagestouren sind alle geeignet.

Aber ich denke wir schweifen hier ab...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schu2000 (18. März 2016)

Danke für eure Tipps!  werd mir das Navi2Coarch mal genauer anschauen, parallel aber auch nach verschiedenen gebrachten Garmin Edge Ausschaue halten


----------



## Kalmah (18. März 2016)

Stoni schrieb:


> Der Oregon kann aber nicht zur Wattmessung genutzt werden, was ich sehr schade finde!



Ja, das ist wirklich schade. Als ich mir den damals gekauft habe konnte ich noch nicht ahnen, dass ich mal sowas interessant finden würde  Aber deswegen werde ich auf absehbare Zeit erstmal nicht umsteigen (Sand März 2016 )...


----------



## GUSTAV91 (18. März 2016)

Damit mal wieder ein paar Daten im Thread auftauchen

Gestern das erste Intervalltraining der Saison gefahren: 5x5min bei VO2max
-> ging sehr gut, dass Wintertraing scheint erfolgreich gewesen zu sein - mal gucken, was in ca. einem Monat bei den ersten Rennen so geht



  IV4 ging am besten -> ca. 5,5W/kg


----------



## ck-master (19. März 2016)

Hallo zusammen.....

Zurück aus Malle ......habe ich direkt mal zwei Fragen:

1. meine ctl ist nun erstmals über 90 und wird grün angezeigt. Ist eine ctl ab 90 generell grün/gut oder ist das von anderen faktoren abhängig?
2. was bedeutet der Wert von RR? Dieser wird rot angezeigt(ich habe für RR nur die englische Eklärung gefunden, verstehe ich aber nur bedingt  ) 


Gruss chris


----------



## JensL (19. März 2016)

*CP60*

Den letzten Tag des Urlaubs genutzt, um mal 60min gegen den Berg zu fahren. Die ersten 50min hatte ich 315W (97.5% von der FTP Ende Feb), dann etwas eingegangen und am Ende 309W (95.5% FTP) gehabt. Mit besserer Vorbereitung wäre bestimmt noch was gegangen, aber ich bin sehr zufrieden damit.


----------



## __Stefan__ (19. März 2016)

JensL schrieb:


> Mit besserer Vorbereitung wäre bestimmt noch was gegangen, aber ich bin sehr zufrieden damit.



und v.a. bist du ja im Urlaub wohl nicht nur am Strand gelegen und hast regeneriert. Und so ein CP60 fahren ist von der Einteilung ja nochmal viel schwieriger.


----------



## JensL (19. März 2016)

So isses


----------



## MrFaker (20. März 2016)

Es ist schon wirklich erstaunlich was manche als CP60 Test definieren....


----------



## BENDERR (20. März 2016)

chrisRM6 schrieb:


> Es ist schon wirklich erstaunlich was manche als CP60 Test definieren....


oh bitte erleuchte uns ungläubige mit deiner definition!


----------



## MrFaker (20. März 2016)

Schau dir doch seinen Test an 
Du kannst einfach reinzoomen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __Stefan__ (20. März 2016)

BENDERR schrieb:


> oh bitte erleuchte uns ungläubige mit deiner definition!



???

Edit: ah, du beziehst dich wohl auf jemanden, der auf meiner Ignorierliste steht.

EditEdit: weiß jemand, ob man die Ignorierliste auch auf Taptalk übernehmen kann? Habe ja genau nur eine Person in dieser Liste, aber würde mich gerne auf allen Kanälen von dieser Person befreien.


----------



## filiale (20. März 2016)

309W mit einem 154 Puls ? Respekt ! Und dann 965Hm pro Stunde den Berg rauf....uiiiiii


----------



## Leon96 (20. März 2016)

Puls allein sagt doch absolut nix aus.
Selbst wenn ich ne Schwelle von 450 Watt hätte hätte ich wahrscheinlich bei 310 Watt mehr Puls als 154 

@JensL 
Bin mal gespannt falls es Rennen gibt wo wir beide starten wie weit wir auseinander liegen!


----------



## MrFaker (20. März 2016)

Meine Meinung zu einem CP-Test.

1.) keine konstante Ausbelastung (Puls) scheinbar ein großes psychisches Problem bei Hobbies.
2.) keine Nullstellen berücksichtigt (288Watt)
3.) schlechte VAM
4.) Test fürn Arsch


----------



## JensL (20. März 2016)

Strava basiert auf den Zahlen vom Fenix, der mit Aussetzern zu kämpfen hatte. Die Werte vom Edge sehen anders aus.
Zum Rest kann ich nur sagen: Klappe halten!!! 
Mir war klar, dass das nicht das max wirft, aber ich hat Spass dran und auch Erkenntnisse gewonnen.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Stoni (20. März 2016)

ck-master schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.....
> 
> Zurück aus Malle ......habe ich direkt mal zwei Fragen:
> 
> ...



DAs würde mich auch interessieren...........


----------



## Rotwild85 (20. März 2016)

Stoni schrieb:


> DAs würde mich auch interessieren...........



Mich auch! Kann mit dem RR bis jetzt auch nichts richtiges Anfangen!


----------



## Stoni (20. März 2016)

Hab mal gesucht! - zur Ergänzung TSB wird ab kleiner -40 in ROT, davor in Weiss dargestellt.

"RR = Ramp Rate.

The rate at which the long term stress has been increasing.
It looks back 7 days, or whatever you have configured in preferences for STS.

So, negative figures indicate CTL/LTS has been dropping recently and positive means its been increasing.
Obviously, if you ramp up too quickly - i.e. try to do more miles/intensity too early - then you risk injury.

Its just a way of quantifying the rate of change in training load over the short term.
Its been in GC for at least 5 years "

"I just picked rules of thumb from advice from Coggan and his followers preached at the cult of Wattage.
LTS > 80 - green, >100 blue.
SB < 40 - red
RR < -4 or > 8 - red"

"Green CTL is for values >80 and blue for values >100
RR is a kind of linear tendency / slope for CTL where red is for values < -4 (probably detraining) or > 8 (probably too fast)."


----------



## Themar7 (20. März 2016)

JensL schrieb:


> *CP60*
> 
> Den letzten Tag des Urlaubs genutzt, um mal 60min gegen den Berg zu fahren. Die ersten 50min hatte ich 315W (97.5% von der FTP Ende Feb), dann etwas eingegangen und am Ende 309W (95.5% FTP) gehabt. Mit besserer Vorbereitung wäre bestimmt noch was gegangen, aber ich bin sehr zufrieden damit.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 474380



Habe mir mal dein Strava angeschaut. Starke Leistung grad auch in Betracht der täglichen sportlichen Aktivitäten vor dem CP60 Test. 
Da du ja den Test auf Teneriffa in großer Höhe absolviert hast solltest du dir mal in GC die höhenkorrigierte Leistung mit einblenden. Da kannst du ca 6% draufrechnen. 
Hab in meinen Daten vom letzten Grand Raid bei einer Höhe von ca 1300m 6% Leistungsunterschied zur höhenkorrigierten Leistung. Also ich würd sagen fast ne Punktlandung.
Teneriffa ist schon super zum fahren. War ich auch schon. 
Grüße!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __Stefan__ (22. März 2016)

Heute nicht viel Zeit, also in der Mittagspause nur kurz runter in den Keller. Mmmm ... war zu erwarten, dass ich bei dem ganzen SST Training irgendwann in ein Testergebnis Plateau komme:





Habe zwar im März etwas Intensität dazu genommen, aber wohl nicht genug für einen Effekt auf den Test. Zudem ja auch erst sein ein paar Wochen, d.h. durchgeschlagen haben kann das auch noch nicht großartig.

Na ja, ein besonders tolles Testergebnis ist ja aber auch nicht Sinn des bisherigen Trainings gewesen, aber ist halt so eine Kopfsache

_Edit: die Screenshots Kalendereinträge mit den Einheiten habe ich gelöscht. Vielleicht doch mal hier eine Gruppe auf machen ..._

aber alles auch wieder schön schlüssig: http://www.pezcyclingnews.com/toolbox/toolbox-building-on-the-base/#.VvEyA-ZV0ik


----------



## filiale (22. März 2016)

Was war denn im August / September 15' bei Dir ? Urlaub oder zu wenig Ruhephasen ?


----------



## __Stefan__ (22. März 2016)

Peak Anfang Juli. Anfang August noch super Ergebnis in Neustadt gefahren, aber schon gemerkt, dass es nicht mehr so gut läuft. Danach total ausgebrannt. Ging nichts mehr. Zudem auch noch MItte August streßigen Familienbesuch/Urlaubsversuch im Ausland gehabt und Ende August krank gewesen. Hatte dann auch keinen Bock mehr auf Rennen Ende September und Anfang Oktober (Oberstdorf, Alb Gold, Innzell).


----------



## __Stefan__ (22. März 2016)

und das wichtigste, die Kinder waren den ganzen August über krank --> schlaflose Nächte

wobei ich mich schon vorher beim Training abgeschossen habe. Intensität ist halt schwierig.


----------



## JensL (22. März 2016)

Wie fährst Du eigentlich die Tests? "Blind", oder orientierst Du dich an den letzten Werten?


----------



## __Stefan__ (22. März 2016)

Ja ja, natürlich mit Orientierung an den vorherigen Tests. Pacing ist das A und O da.

Wobei ich auf der Rolle mittlerweile nur noch mit dem BSX den Test mache. Ist da ein Stufentest, da ist nicht viel mit Pacing.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (22. März 2016)

Ich orientiere mich auch an den Wattwerten vom vorherigen, denn das spornt zusätzlich an


----------



## __Stefan__ (22. März 2016)

Und hier mal, wie SmO2 und der Stufentest in GC dann aussieht. Am "Breakpoint" erfolgt die Schätzung für das Testergebnis (wobei da keine simple "piecewise linear regression" hergenommen wird, sondern ein Datenmodell, welchem viele Messungen zu Grunde liegen).

Wie hier schon mal geschrieben, habe mehrere 0.95x20min und BSX Messwerte recht zeitnah beieinander. Gegeneinander geplottet sind die quasi auf einer 1:1 Linie. Habe auch einen echten Laborlaktattest parallel mit dem BSX gefahren. Identisch.





Würde mir das Teil wohl trotzdem nicht mehr kaufen, leider funktioniert die Schätzung für AeT/L1/oder wie auch immer man das nennen will nicht wirklich. Wurde still und heimlich von der Firma aus der Auswertung genommen. Ziemliche Verarsche.


----------



## Kottenstroeter (23. März 2016)

Bloß nicht über 200W kommen..... 




 

So langsam entwickelt man als PM-Frischling ein Gefühl dafür, wie man bei dieser Topographie in Z2 unterwegs sein kann, trotzdem ein paar Höhenmeter mit nimmt, und viel wichtiger, auch ordentlich Spaß auf den Abfahrten/Trails haben kann!
Vor 2 Monaten war da von Z1 bis Z6 noch alles vertreten, trotz durchweg GA1-Puls....


----------



## Levty2001 (23. März 2016)

Nachdem ich fast fünf Wochen (!) rumgekränkelt habe  habe ich mich heute mal wieder an die SST-Intervalle gewagt. Nachdem ich gestern auch eine schöne MTB-Runde gefahren bin war ich heute irgendwie nicht richtig fit. Die vierte Auffahrt war grenzwertig, ich habe dann abgebrochen. 

Die Intervalle bin ich, wie auch die Runde gestern, wieder nüchtern gefahren. Vieleicht/wahrscheinlich hätte ich mit vollen KH-Speichern noch einen fünten oder gar sechsten Intervall anhängen können.


----------



## MTBmarkoT (23. März 2016)

Intervalltraining nüchtern????
Das macht aber irgendwie wenig Sinn.
Zum Rennen fährst du ja auch nicht nüchtern?!


----------



## filiale (23. März 2016)

Vielleicht ist die Definition "nüchtern" mal etwas genauer zu erläutern.

Bei mir ist nüchtern, wenn ich vor 2-3 Stunden zuletzt gegessen haben. Normalerweise esse ich so alle 3-4 Stunden etwas "großes" (2 Brötchen oder ne Portion Nudeln), dazwischen immer "Snacks" (Gurke, Tomate, Karotte, Paprika, Apfel, Banana usw.).

Ich habe meinen Körper daran gewöhnt aus den Reserven zu zerren und nicht aus dem vollen Magen. Und das geht nur wenn Du "nüchtern" fährst und nicht erst vor 30 Minuten gegessen hast. "Ganz früher" hatte ich oft Hunger beim Radeln und somit massiven Leistungseinbruch. Das ist mir nun schon ewig nicht mehr passiert.

Aber ich denke das muß jeder für sich selbst herausfinden. Ich bin eben auch 4x4 gefahren auf "nüchternen" Magen, habe um 13 Uhr etwas gegessen, dazwischen "Snacks" und jetzt warten die Nudeln


----------



## Levty2001 (23. März 2016)

Rennen fahre ich keine.
Naja, nüchtern bedeutet bei mir das die letzte Mahlzeit am Vorabend eingenommen wurde. Ich habe meinen Fettstoffwechsel (für meine Verhältnisse) recht gut optimiert über den Winter und fahre derzeit alle Radfahrten nüchtern, also auch ohne Nahrungsaufnahme unterwegs. 

Ich hatte ja dauernd Probleme mit Leistungseinbrüchen die ich auf diese Art in den Griff bekommen habe. Nur habe ich bisher noch nicht richtig intensiv trainiert. Nun muss sich zeigen ob sich die LowCarb Ernährung auch bei intensiven Einheiten noch bewährt. Learning by doing


----------



## Kottenstroeter (23. März 2016)

Levty2001 schrieb:


> Rennen fahre ich keine.



Warum nicht? 
So ein Marathon machen doch Spaß und so engagiert wie du trainierst......


----------



## Peter88 (23. März 2016)

Bin letzten Samstag zum ersten Mal seit 2 Monaten wieder "Schwellenkreuzen" gefahren. Heute Morgen dann gleich noch einmal 
Die letzten 2 Monate waren aus radsportlicher Sicht alles andere als cool. Erst eigenartige Muskelbeschwerden und dann der alljährliche Infekt.
Aber okay, es geht wieder bergauf! Nächste Woche Mittwoch ist ein Leistungstest geplant.
Davor steht aber erst noch das 4 Tägige Osterwochenende an. 4 Tage hintereinander ein qualitativ gutes Training zu absolvieren ist nicht einfach.

Wie geht ihr das an? (Okay die meisten werden aufgrund ihrer familiären Verpflichtungen nicht vor diesen “Problem“ stehen)

Mein Trainingsplan:
Freitag: Morgens Schwellenkreuzen + Abends L2 - L3
Samstag: L2 - L3
Sonntag: L2 (>65%)
Montag: L2  oder wenn die Power nicht mehr reicht eine lockere Tour im Wald ohne blick auf dem PM

Also noch einmal viele Grundlagenkilometer. Das voraus gesagte Wetter und der Umstand der 4 aufeinander folgen Trainingstage zwingen dazu


----------



## Levty2001 (24. März 2016)

Kottenstroeter schrieb:


> Warum nicht?
> So ein Marathon machen doch Spaß und so engagiert wie du trainierst......



Ich bin irgendwie nicht so der Wettkampftyp. Wobei ich dieses Jahr zum ersten Mal am Ötztaler Radmarathon teilnehme und mich auf diesen dann doch (auf welche Art auch immer) vorbereiten werden muss. Mit dem Leistungsmesser und dem Pulsgurt sollte ich bestens gerüstet sein, und hier im Forum findet man ja alles was man an Tipps braucht .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __Stefan__ (24. März 2016)

Peter88 schrieb:


> ...



Habe mir so ähnliche Gedanken gemacht, wobei bei mir ja noch die "externen" Faktoren dazukommen. Kann dann oft erst kurzfristig entscheiden, was ich mache.

Prinzipiell habe ich es so ähnlich geplant, nur möchte ich doch etwas mehr Intensität drauf packen. Das "Körpergefühl" sagt einem am So oder Mo schon, was geht. Und um mal meinen alten Jugentrainer zu zitieren: Grundlage kannst du immer fahren. Und der war einer, der selber kleine Festplatten (wo damals gerade mal so ein paar Trainingseinheiten drauf gepasst haben) mit Sensoren ausgestattet hat, die unter unsere Sättel platziert und den so Puls aufgezeichnet. Das ganze Watttraining haben wir damals eigentlich nach Puls gefahren. Mehr oder minder.

Also Grundlage geht immer. Allerdings könnte man auch ein "functional overreaching" machen. Die 4 Tage wirklich anstrengen und dann Di/Mi locker machen. Ist ja quasi Trainingslager daheim.

Viel Spaß.


----------



## Kottenstroeter (24. März 2016)

Peter88 schrieb:


> Bin letzten Samstag zum ersten Mal seit 2 Monaten wieder "Schwellenkreuzen" gefahren. Heute Morgen dann gleich noch einmal
> Die letzten 2 Monate waren aus radsportlicher Sicht alles andere als cool. Erst eigenartige Muskelbeschwerden und dann der alljährliche Infekt.
> Aber okay, es geht wieder bergauf! Nächste Woche Mittwoch ist ein Leistungstest geplant.
> Davor steht aber erst noch das 4 Tägige Osterwochenende an. 4 Tage hintereinander ein qualitativ gutes Training zu absolvieren ist nicht einfach.
> ...



Guten Morgen!

habe die Woche bereits frei und auch reichlich genutzt.

Sonntag: viel SST verpackt in 1.200hm
Montag: viel SST mit ein wenig Schwellenkreuzen in 1.350hm
Dienstag: frei
Mittwoch: viel SST mit ein wenig VO2max,  1.400hm
Donnerstag (heute): viel SST mit ein wenig mehr VO2max, geplant min. 1.400hm
Freitag: frei
Samstag: obere L2
Sonntag: Eier suchen und dann untere L2, so lange wie geht/die Familie mich lässt.
ab Montag: Beginn der Regenerationswoche, die dann wohl auch notwendig ist.

Die SST-Einheiten sind bei mir aufgrund der Topographie etwas kürzer (max 12min.) dafür kommen die aber häufiger.
Nehme jeden Anstieg mit und mache eine SST-Einheit draus. 
Ergibt dann so ein schönes Sägezahnhöhenprofil und man ist abends fertig wie ein Brötchen.


----------



## TTT (24. März 2016)

Die letzten 6 Wochen waren gesundheitlich alles andere als der Brüller. Die FTP hat sich gefühlt und vermutl. auch real deutlich zurück entwickelt. Von daher steht dieses Wochenende endlich wieder ein Test an. Ob ich den schon heute fahre, entscheide ich, wenn ich auf dem Rad sitze. Das schlechte Wetter morgen könnte ich mit einer Laufeinheit überbrücken. Danach sehen wir weiter...


----------



## JensL (24. März 2016)

Moin, ich werde versuchen folgendes zu fahren:
Freitag morgens: CP20 Test
Freitags mittags: 2h L2
Samstag: 2h L2 MTB - evtl. ein paar kurze Intervalle
Sonntag: 4h MTB mit min. 1h30 SST
Montag: 2h L2 - evtl. ein paar kurze Intervalle

Haupteinheit also am Sonntag (wenn das Wetter mitspielt), da die familiären Verpflichtungen am Montag anstehen ;-)


----------



## Levty2001 (25. März 2016)

JensL schrieb:


> Moin, ich werde versuchen folgendes zu fahren:
> Freitag morgens: CP20 Test



Und, wie lief es?
Das Wetter hat mir einen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht, so das ich heute die Gazelle nur kurz auf der freien Rolle für VO2 Intervalle bewegt habe. War gefühlt extrem anstrengend, den fünften Intervall habe ich dann auch nicht mehr durchhalten können. Naja, morgen soll sich ja mal die Sonne zeigen, wenigstens ein Lichtblick


----------



## Kalmah (25. März 2016)

Kalmah schrieb:


> Bei meinem ersten und bislang letzten Test (fahre sonst ohne PM) im Juli letzten Jahres kam ich auf 4,1 W/kg (280 Watt bei damaligen 68 kg).
> 
> Jetzt am Freitag mach ich den nächsten Test. Ich bin sehr gespannt, wie weit ich das Training merke...



So, Laktatstufentest gemacht und bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Ergebnis. Bin fast so fit wie am Saisonhöhepunkt letzten Jahres:

3,8 W/kg (273 Watt bei 72,5 kg).

Die Saison kann beginnen


----------



## Kottenstroeter (25. März 2016)

Kalmah schrieb:


> 3,8 W/kg (273 Watt bei 72,5 kg).



Hänge derzeit bei max.3,84W/kg fest. 
Vermute aber mal, dass bis zum Saisonstart Ende April die 4W/kg durch drehen an der Intensitätsschraube (mehr Schwelle/VO2max) möglich sind.
Ende nächster Woche gibt's mal wieder einen Test. Aber kein CP20, sondern wirklich mal volle 60min schauen was so geht.


----------



## TTT (26. März 2016)

Mal ne Frage zu Golden Cheetah: Welche eigenwillige Formel legen die zugrunde für die Berechnung der FTP?
FTP=CP60 und ist immer größer als CP, denn da kommt ja noch die W' mit drauf. Golden Cheetah macht es irgendwie umgekehrt, die ziehen von der CP sogar noch was ab:





Also nach meiner Berechnung müsste die FTP bei 256W liegen und das halte ich auch für realistisch. Bin beim Test heute die 5min mit 341W und die 20min mit 272W gefahren. Mit der Formel über CP und W' lande ich bei 256W, mit der 95% von den 20min bei 258W. Nur Golden Cheetah zeigt 243W an?!


----------



## Stoni (26. März 2016)

Das liegt sicherlich daran, dass GC aus verschiedenen Eckpunkten eine Kurve (Modell, rot gestrichelt) generiert, welche den gesammten Bereich unter Berücksichtung der gleichbleibenden Energie (W=konstant) für jeden Punkt beinhaltet - so zumindest mein Verständnis.

Schau mal welchen Wert die Kurve bei 1h hat?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TTT (26. März 2016)

Seit dem Update auf 3.2 kann ich die Werte der gestrichelten Kurve mit dem Cursor nicht mehr ablesen. Ist das bei dir anders?


----------



## Stoni (27. März 2016)

..habe die Version 3.3.0 vom Nov. 2015 - bei mir gehts

Wieviele DAtensätze werden denn genutzt um die CP darzustellen - das sollten schon min. 20 verschiedene Aktivitäten sein, um eine vernünftige Aussage zu erhalten.....ich mixe immer Rennrad, MTB und Ergometer der letzten 3 Monate.


----------



## TTT (27. März 2016)

Hab jetzt mal upgedated und nun funktioniert's bei mir auch wieder.

Es sind schon genug Datensätze vorhanden, allerdings fehlen mangels Rennen noch die Ausbelastungen >20min am Stück. Dadurch knickt die Kurve sehr früh ab und GC holt sich die FTP über die Kurve und nicht über die bekannte Formel. FTP aus dem Modell ist dann natürlich wertlos, wenn im Langzeitbereich keine Ausbelastungen da sind.

Viel wichtiger ist für mich die Erkenntnis, dass für die CP-Eintragungen beim Athleten in Golden Cheetah nicht die FTP genommen werden sollte, da CP und FTP (nach Formel berechnet) zumindest in meinem Fall schon deutlich auseinander liegen (niedrige FTP und hohe W' begünstigen das, in meinem Fall sind das 8W). Hat zwar auf mein Training keinen Einfluss, da ich mit FTP und Zonen nach Coggan arbeite. Allerdings werden CTL und so weiter falsch berechnet.


----------



## Stoni (27. März 2016)

.....für die CP-Werte nehme ich immer ganz stumpf den besten aktuellen 30 min-Wert aus der CP-Anzeige (5% ziehe ich entsprechend Friel nicht ab) und trage diesen im Athleten einfach als CP-WErt ein. Die WErte aus dem Modell oder dessen Kurve führen zu falschen Werten, insbesondere dem des Intensivitäts-Faktors, der dann erhebliche Auswirkungen auf weitere Werte hat - so zumindest meine Erfahrungen.....natürlich wären Werte aus einem WEttkampf besser, da man dort alles geben wird....das sehe ich dann am 10.04. beim Warm-Up in Hellental!

GC hat dort eine schöne Funktion hinterlegt, wenn Du in der aktuellen Aktivität am linken Menue-Rand auf die rechte Maustaste klickst, dann erschein eine Auswahl mit dem Unterpunkt "Intervalle suchen...". Den benutze ich um über "Spitzenleistung" die 1s-60min-Bestwerte zu ermitteln und in der Trainingseinheit sichtbar zu machen. Ein nettes Gimmick!


----------



## Leon96 (27. März 2016)

Welche Distanz fährst du in Hellental?


----------



## Stoni (27. März 2016)

.....entscheide ich morgens bei der Anmeldung, ist für mich eine Spassveranstaltung, das Ankommen ist mir wichtig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrFaker (27. März 2016)

Stoni schrieb:


> .....entscheide ich morgens bei der Anmeldung, ist für mich eine Spassveranstaltung, das Ankommen ist mir wichtig.



Ich werde bestimmt wieder der böse Faker sein, aber mit so einer Einstellung braucht man keine Rennen fahren, da macht es mehr Sinn trainieren zu gehen.


----------



## Leon96 (27. März 2016)

Stoni schrieb:


> .....entscheide ich morgens bei der Anmeldung, ist für mich eine Spassveranstaltung, das Ankommen ist mir wichtig.



So toll ist die Strecke jetzt aber auch nicht dass man da ne 25 Euro-CTF draus machen müsste.  
Also Kette rechts!


----------



## Stoni (27. März 2016)

...tja, und wenn man dann noch den Wertverlust der Fahrräder, die Anreise-km und die Stunden, die man produktiver verbringen könnte, rechnet; dann sage ich mir immer, das sollte es wert sein..........jedem nach seinem Gusto!


----------



## noraaale (30. März 2016)

Stehe aktuell auch bei 3,82Watt/kg.
Erstes Jahr mit einem PM.
Ich bin gespannt bei welchem wert ich im sommer stehe.
Bedingt durch die Schichtarbeit trainiere ich zwei wochen am Stück (Frühschicht SST + L2 und Spätschicht VO2max Einheiten) und in der Nachtschichtwoche ist Regeneration angesagt. 
Vir nem jahr hatte ich Angst vor der Schichtarbeit aber durch diesen gezwungenen Rhythmus, muss ich feststellen, dass mir das ziemlich geholfen hat...


----------



## Leon96 (30. März 2016)

...


----------



## __Stefan__ (30. März 2016)

Ist das der P2M? Was ist da kaputt?


----------



## Leon96 (30. März 2016)

Ja, p2max.
Was genau weiß ich nicht. Messwerte waren noch genau. Aber es gab immer Sendeaussetzter und kleine Nebensymptome.
Mehr wussten die auch nicht. Oder wollten nicht wissen!

So wie die sich aktuell im Service verhalten scheinen die aber noch nie ne Reklamation gehabt zu haben. 
Muss auch ehrlich sagen, dass ich vor meinem Fall noch nie was von defekten bei p2max gehört und gelesen habe.

Wobei ich denke, dass die einfach voll ausgelastet sind jetzt im Frühjahr.
Ich hoffe, dass die das diese Woche endlich noch auf die Kette bekommen.
Sonst bin ich über 3 Wochen ohne MTB.
(Habe keine Ersatzkurbel liegen. Bzw nur eine, die nicht wirklich passt. Ursprünglich sollte das ja auch nur ne Woche dauern)
Die Jungs von p2max können vermutlich gar nicht mal so viel dafür. Bzw der eine Service-Mitarbeiter den die weltweit haben.
Die Elektronik produzieren die gar nicht selbst. Die andere Firma stellt sich einfach so scheiße an im Moment. Oder ist überlastet. Oder es war einfach Pech dabei.

Hatte ja noch ne Classic, bekomme jetzt als Ersatz dann ne Type S.

Bin alles im allem jetzt nicht zufrieden wie das abgelaufen ist.
Aber man kann es nicht ändern.
P2max ist für mich aber nachwievor das passende System im Verhältnis beidseitig/Preis-Leistung/Genauigkeit
Habe mir daher fürs Rennrad auch eine p2max gekauft.


----------



## __Stefan__ (30. März 2016)

Ob eine Firma gut ist entscheidet sich immer wenn dann mal was schief läuft. Das bei dir hört sich echt bitter an. Ob da eine zweite Firma im Hintergrund ist sollte für den Endkunden egal sein. 

Ja, das mit den Leistungsmessern ist schon so eine Sache: bei mir wurden mehrere Stages ausgetauscht, bis ich mal eine funktionierende erhalten habe. Meine P1 Pedale ware nach ein paar Wochen hinüber. Mal sehen, wie lange jetzt der P2M macht. Schon armselig. Die ganzen Dinger kosten ja schon viel Geld.


----------



## Leon96 (30. März 2016)

Ich denk das ist einfach Pech. 
Wenn p2max anfällig wäre hätte man das wahrscheinlich schon öfters gelesen. Die Anzahl derer die p2max fahren ist nicht gerade gering. 
Scheiße ists natürlich trotzdem.


----------



## Kottenstroeter (30. März 2016)

Jupp, und meine Stages ist heute abgeraucht. Die Woche hatte ich Ausreißer bis über 2.000W und heute hat sie sich dann kpl. abgemeldet.
Blöd! Wollte heute meinen nächsten Test fahren und ab dem Wochenende waren VO2max Intervalle geplant.



__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Ob eine Firma gut ist entscheidet sich immer wenn dann mal was schief läuft


So ist das!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Leon96 (30. März 2016)

Der Logik nach wäre Stages gut.
Trifft aber auch nicht zu.


----------



## Kalmah (30. März 2016)

Mal ne blöde Frage... kann man eigentlich das Ergebnis eines Laktatstufentests mit dem eines FTP vergleichen? Nicht, dass ich hier Äpfel mit Birnen vergleiche...


----------



## __Stefan__ (30. März 2016)

Bei mir stehen jetzt dann die "Frühjahrsklassiker" an. Alle hügelig und kürzer. Seit 4 Wochen mit der Intensität rauf. Wetterbedingt eben immer im Keller. Z.b. am Freitag, E3 Harelbeke angeschaut:






4x4min VO2 max  + 80 min oberes Tempo.

Heute dann das erste Mal in diesem Jahr Intensität draußen:





4x5min VO2max + SST rauf bis zur Schneegrenze:





Sieht natürlich alles nicht mehr sooooo sauuuuuber aus, wie auf der Rolle. Aber dafür auf 80% der Abfahrtshöhenmeter seeeeehr viel Spaß gehabt. Und wenn man sich die Aufzeichnung eines Rennens anschaut, dann sind sie Belastungen auch nicht soooo sauuuuuber. Und je näher die Rennen kommen, desto rennspezifischer soll man ja trainieren. Und es macht schon einen Unerschied, ob man konstant x Watt tritt oder Belastungsspitzen/-pausen durch das Terrain drin hat.

Aber vermutlich ist das nur eine naive "Hobbie"-Sicht der Dinge.

Hätte nach dem zweiten Intervall schon eine längere Pause machen müssen. Ich bin auch immer wieder überrascht, wie ungleichmäßig so eine Forstautobahn ist. Da hätte ich gerne die Abstufung einer Rennradkassette.

Und dann noch schön heim gerollt:


----------



## __Stefan__ (30. März 2016)

Leon96 schrieb:


> Der Logik nach wäre Stages gut.
> Trifft aber auch nicht zu.



Die Firma ist gut, das Produkt sch ....


----------



## Kottenstroeter (30. März 2016)

Leon96 schrieb:


> Der Logik nach wäre Stages gut


 Nein!


Leon96 schrieb:


> Trifft aber auch nicht zu.


 Richtig!

Da meine bereits auf dem Weg nach Kirchzarten ist und ich Anfang nächster Woche hoffentlich eine Generation 2 am Rad habe, hält sich mein Ärger momentan in Grenzen. 
Was passiert wenn die Garantie abgelaufen ist und die Generation 2 auch rumzickt......
Aber wir wollen den Thread hier nicht mit unserem PM-Gesülze zuspammen.


----------



## rauschs (31. März 2016)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Bei mir stehen jetzt dann die "Frühjahrsklassiker" an. Alle hügelig und kürzer. Seit 4 Wochen mit der Intensität rauf. Wetterbedingt eben immer im Keller. Z.b. am Freitag, E3 Harelbeke angeschaut:



Schöne Bilder! Habe jetzt bis Ende Februar wegen Achillessehnenproblemen (durchs Laufen) viel Grundlage trainiert auf dem Rad (vorsichtshalber nur wenig Intervalle). Intensität geht aber jetzt im März schon erstaunlich gut, Beschwerde frei. Steile Gegensteigungen auf dem MTB machen wieder richtig Spass. Bei der FTP ist jedoch noch Potenzial. 

Das eigentliche Quoting deines Beitrags, ev. hast du es bereits gesehen: Der Sieger vom E3 hat seine "Siegfahrt"/Watt-Werte auch auf strava: https://www.strava.com/activities/526548588/overview

(sorry für "Rennrad spam")


----------



## __Stefan__ (31. März 2016)

Kalmah schrieb:


> Mal ne blöde Frage... kann man eigentlich das Ergebnis eines Laktatstufentests mit dem eines FTP vergleichen? Nicht, dass ich hier Äpfel mit Birnen vergleiche...



Heikles Thema, kann zu emotional geführten Diskussionen führen ;-)

Das Problem ist schon mal, was wurde gemessen? Es gibt verschiedene Protokolle für den Labortest. Somit unterscheiden sich viele wissenschaftliche Arbeiten schon alleine vom gemessenen Parameter her.

Gehen wir mal davon aus, dass sie bei dir die 4 mmol genommen haben. Ja, es gibt Studien, die ein solide Korrelation zwischen 1h Zeitfahren und 4 mmol bei einem Labortest ermittelt haben:

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/9710868
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/10862534
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/1997818
http://www.pgedf.ufpr.br/Referencias08/Faude SportsMed 2009 SG Fisiologia.pdf

Das Problem: eine Korrelation sagt ja nichts darüber aus, ob die Schätzer Feldtest und Labortest gleich sind.

Nun ist das ja ein Thema, was seit Jahren auch immer wieder im Wattage-Forum diskutiert wird. Da sind ja so Leute, wie Hunter Allen und Andrew Coggan vertreten. So wie auch andere bekanntere Coaches. Deren Beobachtung, nicht peer-reviewed publiziert, ist aber schon, dass der Feldtest recht gut mit 4 mmol übereinstimmt.

Ist halt alles unsicher. Der 20 min Test sagt in etwas 0.92 - 0.97 der 1 h Leistung vorher. Wo man da persönlich in dem Spektrum ist, weiß man natürlich erst, wenn man es abgeglichen hat. Wobei das dann mit der Zeit ja auch wieder schwanken kann. Meiner Meinung nach ist das aber auch auf unserem Level und so wie wir den Leistungsmesser nutzen egal. 

Selber test ich im Winter ja mit dem BSX im Keller. Der misst optisch die Sauerstoffsättigung der Muskeln, diese wiederum korreliert sehr stark mit Laktat. Ich kann im Winter draußen keinen 20, 30 oder 60 min Test fahren. Die Gegebenheiten sind hier so. Das Konzept ist schon seit den 80er Jahren gut erforscht:

http://jap.physiology.org/content/87/1/348.long
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3763305/

Nun stimmt das mit MEINEN Feldtests überein? Ich habe das Gerät seit einem Jahr und habe es wirklich mit vielen Methoden zeitnah abgeglichen


mehreren 20 min Test
Zwei 60 min Test
Zwei Laktatstufentests (eine Ärztin zu heiraten war ein geschickter Schachzug  )
Alle Testmethoden liefern bei MIR fast identische Ergebnisse. Dies muss aber nicht für andere gelten.


----------



## wimpy_geeze (31. März 2016)

Leon96 schrieb:


> Ja, p2max.
> Was genau weiß ich nicht. Messwerte waren noch genau. Aber es gab immer Sendeaussetzter und kleine Nebensymptome.
> Mehr wussten die auch nicht. Oder wollten nicht wissen!
> ...
> ...


Leider kein Einzelfall. Hatte meinen ersten p2max 2010 gekauft und damals ähnliche (und weitere) Symptome. Das Batteriefach hielt z.B. die Batterie nicht immer fest am Platz, so dass es zu Aussetzern kam, trotz Nutzung der vorgeschlagenen Batteriemarke. Wurde kostenlos getauscht und damals kein seltenes Problem, lt diversen Foren in 2010. Weiss nichts über den Typ S. 
Stieg dann auf powertap um, was prinzipiell zuverlässig war, aber die Lager gingen schnell kaputt und der Lagerwechsel kann nicht selbst (oder beim lokalen Händler) gemacht werden. Am Schluss landete ich bei SRM, was seit Jahren an 2 Rädern Jahr ein Jahr aus problemlos funktioniert. Batterie hält bei meinem ältesten SRM seit 3.5 Jahren (etwa 35.000 km). Sehr teuer, aber auch sehr zuverlässig (und kalibrierbar).
Gruesse,
Sven


----------



## __Stefan__ (31. März 2016)

Jungs, lasst uns doch Technikaspekte hier diskutieren: 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/umfrage-welchen-powermeter-faehrst-du-am-mtb.786812/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Leon96 (31. März 2016)

...


----------



## BENDERR (31. März 2016)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Heikles Thema, kann zu emotional geführten Diskussionen führen ;-)
> 
> Das Problem ist schon mal, was wurde gemessen? Es gibt verschiedene Protokolle für den Labortest. Somit unterscheiden sich viele wissenschaftliche Arbeiten schon alleine vom gemessenen Parameter her.
> 
> ...



Dazu noch: http://www.unterlenker.com/2016/02/science-ftp-versus-ias.html


----------



## MTBmarkoT (31. März 2016)

zum heiklen Thema mein Labortest (Ians 180w) und mein FTP Test (256w) liegen Welten auseinander. 
Das verwirrt mich alles mehr als das es irgendwie geholfen hat


----------



## TTT (31. März 2016)

MTBmarkoT schrieb:


> zum heiklen Thema mein Labortest (Ians 180w) und mein FTP Test (256w) liegen Welten auseinander.
> Das verwirrt mich alles mehr als das es irgendwie geholfen hat


Das sieht für mich etwas nach der Verwechslung der Begrifflichkeiten aus. Kann es sein, dass die 180W die Aerobe Schwelle ist? Sonst wär das schon sehr seltsam, selbst wenn man unterstellt, dass das Labor vielleicht noch mit eher fragwürdigen Modellen wie festen Laktatwerten arbeitet.


----------



## MTBmarkoT (31. März 2016)

Es ist so wie es ist....ich finde es auch sehr seltsam


----------



## Berrrnd (31. März 2016)

als unwissender:
extreme kurzzeitleistungsfähigkeit?

https://roadcycling.de/ratgeber/training-und-ernaehrung/laktat-schwellenwert-tipps/3


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Leon96 (31. März 2016)

k_star schrieb:


> extreme kurzzeitleistungsfähigkeit?
> 
> https://roadcycling.de/ratgeber/training-und-ernaehrung/laktat-schwellenwert-tipps/3


Glaub ich nicht.
Laut Bild tritt er bei 80% der HFmax mehr als er an Leistung an der ians bringen kann.
Das ist Punkt 1.
Demzufolge kann mit der ians unmöglich die Schwellenleistung auf 60min, spricht FTP gemeint sein.
Zusätzlich, vielleicht ist der Ergometer defekt gewesen?


----------



## MTBmarkoT (31. März 2016)

Ihr versteht nun das ich verwirrt bin


----------



## MTBmarkoT (31. März 2016)

bei meiner Frau stimmt der Test fast 1:1
ein paar Trainer haben meinen Test analysiert, gibt ja noch mehr Daten, und die sagen alle das gleiche. Kurzdistanzen unter 2h ja alles andere ist eine Vergewaltigung meines Körpers. Da ich fast ausschließlich KH verbrenne auch beim nix tun 
Mit ewig schlanken 63 bis 66Kg auf 179cm könnt ihr euch vorstellen das ich da wenig Spielraum habe.

Nur kann mir bisher niemand sagen welche Werte als Trainingsbereiche anzusetzen sind?! Nimmt man nun die FTP oder die Lakat Werte


----------



## larres (31. März 2016)

wimpy_geeze schrieb:


> Sehr teuer, aber auch sehr zuverlässig (und kalibrierbar).


Da sind meine Erfahrungen ganz anders.
In meinem unmittelbaren "Trainingsumfeld" sind letztes Jahr von 5 SRM Geräten, 5 Geräten mindestens einmal ausgefallen.
Teilweise sogar mehrfach. Aktueller Fall noch von vor 2 Wochen. Gerät beim Service weil nichts mehr angezeigt wurde, 3x gefahren, wieder defekt. 
SRM ist meiner Meinung nach weit davon ab der "Massstab" zu sein, so wie sich die Qualität, die letzten 1-2 Jahre darstellt. 
(Ich rede nur von den MTB Versionen) 
Rennrad SRM hat nur ein Kollege von mir. Das war letztes Jahr 5x beim Service.
Bei den 7 Stück P2M im Bekanntenkreis gab es die letzten Jahre 0 Ausfälle.


----------



## Berrrnd (31. März 2016)

also stimmt meine aussage doch.
die kurve steigt halt zu schnell zu steil an.

dein ftp test berücksichtigt nicht den laktatanstieg.
du kannst ja auch über der laktatschwelle von 4 mmol deinen ftp test über die 20 min absolvieren.

dazu kommen allerdings auch die ungenauigkeiten der vrschiedenen messsysteme.


----------



## Milan Racer (31. März 2016)

MTBmarkoT schrieb:


> Nur kann mir bisher niemand sagen welche Werte als Trainingsbereiche anzusetzen sind?! Nimmt man nun die FTP oder die Lakat
> Werte



Ganz klar die Werte vom FTP Feldtest.

Laktatmessung kann durch viele Dinge beinflusst werden z.B. Ernährung vor dem Test etc.
Die Leistung im FTP Test steht bis auf die Messtoleranz deines Wattmessers fest. Du bist also in der Lage solche Wattwerte zu treten.
Wie, was und warum in deinem Körper dabei passiert kann dir doch eigentlich egal sein. Nicht nur aus dem Grund wundert es mich warum  Wattmesser erfahrene Leute immer noch Spirotest machen. Sind zwar nette zusätzliche Daten aber ich persönlich fahre für meine Trainingsgestaltung seid Jahren nur noch Feldtests und nehme diese Daten her.


----------



## __Stefan__ (31. März 2016)

MTBmarkoT schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 478388
> Es ist so wie es ist....ich finde es auch sehr seltsam



Es gibt verschiedene Methoden, die Schwelle zu bestimmen (von Wikipedia):






Das ist ein generelles Problem, wenn man dann Studien anschaut, die z.B. so etwas wie 0.95 x 20 min mit einem Laborstufentest vergleicht.

Wie oben schon geschrieben, früher hat man sehr oft einfach nur 4 mmol hergenommen. Besonders auch zu der Zeit, als Coggan & Co ihre Konzept entwickelt haben. Der 4 mmol Wert ist nun schon mal wesentlich näher an dem Feldtestergebnis (20 min x 0.95).

Aber wie schon MilanRacer geschrieben hat, ich würde den Laborwert wirklich als "auch mal gemacht" ablegen. Coggan, Allen und Friel haben ihre Trainingskonzepte nach dem 20 oder 30 min Test aufgebaut. Und danach trainieren ja die meisten hier.


----------



## MTBmarkoT (31. März 2016)

Also einfach mal unnötig Geld ausgegeben


----------



## __Stefan__ (31. März 2016)

Entschuldigung die Nachfrage, aber bei deinem Feldtest, 256 W, hast du schon 5% vom 20 min Test abgezogen? Und bist zu einen 5 min "all-out" beim Aufwärmen gefahren?


----------



## MTBmarkoT (31. März 2016)

Natürlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JensL (31. März 2016)

*CP60 reloaded 
*
Wollte heute eigentlich "nur" 40min SST fahren, aber da es richtig gut lief nach 20min beschlossen durchzuziehen. Ich finde sauber ausgefahren. 






- da sich am Gewicht nix tut, weiterhin 3,4W/kg
- Differenz zwischen Berg und Flach quasi Null
- werde (daher) Tests zukünftig im Flachen fahren, da es mit dem Pacing besser klappt.


----------



## Kalmah (31. März 2016)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Heikles Thema, kann zu emotional geführten Diskussionen führen ;-)
> 
> Das Problem ist schon mal, was wurde gemessen? Es gibt verschiedene Protokolle für den Labortest. Somit unterscheiden sich viele wissenschaftliche Arbeiten schon alleine vom gemessenen Parameter her.
> 
> ...



Oha, das scheint wirklich kein einfaches Thema zu sein. Vielen Dank erstmal für die Ausführung und die Links, werde mich da nun ein wenig einlesen. Zumindest hab ich das jetzt soweit verstanden, dass man beim Stufentest nicht den Max-Wert für einen "Vergleich" heranzieht, sondern den IANS. Korrekt?

Das heißt in meinem Fall, statt 3,8 W/kg (273 Watt, Max-Leistung) müsste ich 3,1 W/kg (227 Watt, IANS) ansetzen.


----------



## __Stefan__ (31. März 2016)

Definitiv nicht die Max-Leistung. 

Allerdings: auch bei einem Schätzer für IANS oder nach welcher der vielen Ableitungsmethoden auch immer, der Vergleich zu FTP (20 oder 60 min Test) ist ein Vergleich von Äpfeln und Birnen. IANS o.ä. korreliert mit FTP, aber ist nicht das gleiche. Von daher kann man es auch nicht vergleichen. Es sei denn, du hast herrausgefunden, das beide Größen auf einer 1:1 Linie liegen.


----------



## Kottenstroeter (1. April 2016)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Es sei denn, du hast herrausgefunden, das beide Größen auf einer 1:1 Linie liegen.



Bei mir definitiv nicht.


----------



## Milan Racer (1. April 2016)

So nach langer Zeit wollte ich mich auch mal wieder melden. Schön das hier so fleißig und auf angenehme Art diskutiert wird 

Heute CP20 Test absolviert. CTL 100, TSB +11. Habe zwei Trainingslager hinter mir und war natürlich gespannt ob sich schon eine Woche danach etwas getan hat. 407Watt getreten. Erster Test nach der Pause im November war 370Watt. Genau 10% in diesem Winter steigern können.


----------



## filiale (3. April 2016)

Habt Ihr auch eine "Windmaschine" / Ventilator vor der Rolle stehen ? Oder besteht die Gefahr der Erkältung bei so viel Zugluft ? Eventuell eine indirekte Luftumwälzung ?


----------



## Peter88 (3. April 2016)

Ja
Die Entfernung muss halt passend gewählt werden, so das es angnehm ist. Dann wird man auch nicht krank


----------



## Peter88 (3. April 2016)

Milan Racer schrieb:


> Heute CP20 Test absolviert. CTL 100, TSB +11. Habe zwei Trainingslager hinter mir und war natürlich gespannt ob sich schon eine Woche danach etwas getan hat. 407Watt getreten. Erster Test nach der Pause im November war 370Watt. Genau 10% in diesem Winter steigern können.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 478769



Top
Der Graph CP20/Kg schaut bestimmt noch besser aus!


----------



## Milan Racer (3. April 2016)

heute nochmal CC Rennen.
Genau meine FTP aus CP20 Test als NP über eine Rennstunde gefahren.



Peter88 schrieb:


> Der Graph CP20/Kg schaut bestimmt noch besser aus!



naja, Gewicht hat sich wieder bei meinem Standard eingependelt. Ich bin aber gerade wieder dran


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrFaker (3. April 2016)

Und zu meinem Kollegen mit echten 5Watt/kg+ pro Runde (bei 2 Runden weniger) 40sek kassiert, obwohl dieser noch gar keine Form hat.
Stages Watt oder?


----------



## __Stefan__ (3. April 2016)

filiale schrieb:


> Habt Ihr auch eine "Windmaschine" / Ventilator vor der Rolle stehen ? Oder besteht die Gefahr der Erkältung bei so viel Zugluft ? Eventuell eine indirekte Luftumwälzung ?



ich habe sogar zwei Ventilatoren auf mich gerichtet.

Allerdings: http://www.spiegel.de/gesundheit/di...-der-gesundheit-schaden-koennen-a-978599.html



> Ja, im Sommer sind viele Menschen erkältet - weil sie permanent in einem leichten Durchzug sitzen. Wenn die Luft auf den Hals trifft, sinkt die Temperatur in der Rachenschleimhaut. Viren, die man bereits erworben hat, haben dann bessere Lebensbedingungen. Deshalb kann eine Erkältung ausbrechen.



also ich habe immer ein Halstuch/Buff. Gerade im Winter, wenn durch das offene Fenster sehr kalte Luft reinkommt. Ventilator nicht auf den Kopf richten geht nicht, lieber dann was um den Hals rum.


----------



## Milan Racer (4. April 2016)

Milan Racer schrieb:


> Genau 10% in diesem Winter steigern können.



für Interessierte: dafür notwendig waren seit Saisonstart u.a. 33h im Tempobereich Z3 und 20h Schwelle Z4


----------



## Kottenstroeter (4. April 2016)

Milan Racer schrieb:


> für Interessierte



Ein Interessierter….
Ab wann war dein Saisonstart, bzw. wieviel Stunden warst du in den restlichen Bereichen unterwegs? 
So kann man das besser in Relation zueinander setzen.


----------



## Milan Racer (4. April 2016)

1. November
350h insgesamt


----------



## freak13 (4. April 2016)

chrisRM6 schrieb:


> Und zu meinem Kollegen mit echten 5Watt/kg+ pro Runde (bei 2 Runden weniger) 40sek kassiert, obwohl dieser noch gar keine Form hat.
> Stages Watt oder?



Dein Kollege fährt doch deutlich mehr als 5W/kg....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan Racer (4. April 2016)

freak13 schrieb:


> Dein Kollege


wen meist du?


----------



## BENDERR (4. April 2016)

Den Sieger des Eliterennens.. (Name wieder rausgenommen)


----------



## freak13 (4. April 2016)

Milan Racer schrieb:


> wen meist du?


Seinen Kollegen....
Namen von mir nicht genannt - aber taucht ja hier schon auf....


----------



## freak13 (4. April 2016)

freak13 schrieb:


> Seinen Kollegen....
> Namen von mir nicht genannt - aber taucht ja hier schon auf....



und zu den zeitdifferenzen - Ok - Kottenheim ist kein ganz schwerer Kurs, aber man kann schon einige Sekunden mit guter Fahrtechnik rausholen...


----------



## BENDERR (4. April 2016)

nur das der Kollege von @chrisRM6 eigntl ja Straßenfahrer ist ..


----------



## __Stefan__ (5. April 2016)

Ganz interessante Diskussion drüben im Wattage Forum (Coggan & Co). Na ja, nicht wirklich eine Diskussion. Momentan beschimpfen sich die Herren Professoren wieder. Aber sei's drum. Es geht um die Schätzung der FTP (oder wie auch immer man sie nennen mag). War ja hier auch schon Thema. 

Während sich die Herren Professoren alle beschimpfen, in einem stimmen sie überein: ein 60 min Test ist kein geeignter Test. Warum? Die FTP ist das physiologisch Mögliche. Nur wenige Athleten sind wirklich in der Lage, das physiologisch Mögliche über 60min abzurufen. Pacing, Motivation, Technik, viele Gründe ...... sie streiten sich tatsächlich drüber, ober überhaupt ein 20 min Test geeignet sei. Manche sagen 15 min sei das Maximum (und begründen das irgendwie mit W' und Wbal .... keine Ahnung, da kenne ich micht nicht aus)

Habe mir mal meine Daten angeschaut. Was ganz interessant ist, 0.9*8min alll out liefert das gleich Ergebnis wie 0.95*20min. 8min wird von Carmichael vorgeschlagen.


----------



## Milan Racer (6. April 2016)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Habe mir mal meine Daten angeschaut. Was ganz interessant ist, 0.9*8min alll out liefert das gleich Ergebnis wie 0.95*20min. 8min wird von Carmichael vorgeschlagen.



passt bei mir nicht ganz. Bin bei den kürzeren Zeiteinheiten stärker im Vergleich zu 20min.
Natürlich kommt das schon recht nah hin und ist vielleicht eine Überlegung wert um die ganzen Intervalle zu steuern. Denn genau da kommt es ja auf die richtigen %Werte an die man ja sonst aus der FTP ableitet. Bei einer Grundlageneinheit dagegen ist es mir nicht so wichtig ob ich am Ende einen IF von 0.65 oder 0.6 habe. Insofern scheint dieser Ansatz interessant.


----------



## MrFaker (6. April 2016)

freak13 schrieb:


> Dein Kollege fährt doch deutlich mehr als 5W/kg....



Bei SRM sind eben 5Watt/kg bisschen anders als bei Stages ;-)
Vielleicht traut sich Milan Racer ja mal auf die Straße, falls ihn die Leistungsdichte da nicht stört.



> Habe mir mal meine Daten angeschaut. Was ganz interessant ist, 0.9*8min alll out liefert das gleich Ergebnis wie 0.95*20min. 8min wird von Carmichael vorgeschlagen.



Geil, damit hätte ich ne Schwelle wie ein Spitzen-Pro ;-)
Mal im Ernst, bei 8' sind doch bei stark anaerob veranlagten zuviele Anteile drin.


----------



## Steppenwolf39 (6. April 2016)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Was ganz interessant ist, 0.9*8min alll out liefert das gleich Ergebnis wie 0.95*20min



Fährt er vorher das gleiche "Warmup" ( 3x1´, 5´Allout etc) wie beim Coggan 20 Minuten FTP Test? Oder ein simples Warmfahren?


----------



## BENDERR (6. April 2016)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Ganz interessante Diskussion drüben im Wattage Forum (Coggan & Co). Na ja, nicht wirklich eine Diskussion. Momentan beschimpfen sich die Herren Professoren wieder. Aber sei's drum. Es geht um die Schätzung der FTP (oder wie auch immer man sie nennen mag). War ja hier auch schon Thema.
> 
> Während sich die Herren Professoren alle beschimpfen, in einem stimmen sie überein: ein 60 min Test ist kein geeignter Test. Warum? Die FTP ist das physiologisch Mögliche. Nur wenige Athleten sind wirklich in der Lage, das physiologisch Mögliche über 60min abzurufen. Pacing, Motivation, Technik, viele Gründe ...... sie streiten sich tatsächlich drüber, ober überhaupt ein 20 min Test geeignet sei. Manche sagen 15 min sei das Maximum (und begründen das irgendwie mit W' und Wbal .... keine Ahnung, da kenne ich micht nicht aus)
> 
> Habe mir mal meine Daten angeschaut. Was ganz interessant ist, 0.9*8min alll out liefert das gleich Ergebnis wie 0.95*20min. 8min wird von Carmichael vorgeschlagen.


Jop. Hab ich auch schon gelesen. Und zwar bei Gavin und van Meter (2012): COMPARISON OF A FIELD-BASED TEST TO ESTIMATE FUNCTIONAL THRESHOLD POWER AND POWER OUTPUT AT LACTATE THRESHOLD

muss mal in meinen Daten nachsehen ob ich da auch auf das gleiche Ergebnis komme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __Stefan__ (6. April 2016)

Hier was Carmichael zu dem Test sagt: http://trainright.com/cts-field-test-why-eight-minutes-not-20/


----------



## JensL (6. April 2016)

Wichtig vielleicht nochmal, dass es 2x8min sind.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


----------



## __Stefan__ (6. April 2016)

Man nimmt aber nicht den Mittelwert sondern das Maximum


----------



## JensL (6. April 2016)

Ja, hast recht, ich hatte es falsch in Erinnerung.


----------



## Kottenstroeter (7. April 2016)

Jetzt komme ich als PM-Frischling aber leicht ins Grübeln..... 
Es wird sich seitenlang über die Genauigkeit der Power Meter gestritten und die Herren Professoren sind sich nicht mal wirklich einig, welcher Test/Testdauer der/die beste zur Bestimmung der FTP ist? 
Wo ist denn jetzt der größte Ungenauigkeitsfaktor in dem ganzen System? Bei den unterschiedlichen PM-Systemen oder bei der Ermittlung der FTP? 
In meinem Fall ganz klar: bei der Ermittlung/Bestimmung der FTP! Ich könnte mir ein 3.000€ SRM-Teil ans Rad schrauben anstatt meinem Schätz-Stages, wäre in meinem Fall Perlen vor die Säue. Und wahrscheinlich nicht nur bei mir, sondern bei etlichen Hobbywürstchen.
Eins hat sich in den 3 Monaten mit PM bestätigt, das was ich trainiere, da werde ich auch besser. Seitdem ich jetzt 4 x 4min VO2max mache, steigt z.B. die CP5 erheblich, hat bis jetzt aber noch keine (messbaren) Auswirkungen auf die CP20. Und dann 2x8min?
Aber, das ist speziell am Mountainbikesport das Schöne, die Rennen werden nicht im Labor gewonnen, und nicht nur über die FTP


----------



## MrFaker (7. April 2016)

Um besser/schneller zu werden benötigt es überhaupt keinen PM, sondern ein gutes Körpergefühl. Ich trainiere fast dauerhaft ohne aktiven (!!!) PM seit 2 Jahren.
Wer mehr benötigt hat den Rennsport nicht wirklich verstanden. Langsam habe ich das Gefühl, dass bei 90% der Hobbies ein PM überflüssig ist, weil es an anderen Faktoren scheitert.

Woher kommt eigentlich immer der 3000Euro Verkaufspreis für eine SRM? Man könnte fast meinen das sei der fixe Preis.

-eine SRM fängt ab 1200Euro an (je nach Kurbelverfügung)
-eine Quarq fängt samt Kurbel unter 1000Euro an
-eine P2M fängt ab 590Euro an (je nach Kurbelverfügung)


----------



## mete (7. April 2016)

Kottenstroeter schrieb:


> Jetzt komme ich als PM-Frischling aber leicht ins Grübeln.....
> Es wird sich seitenlang über die Genauigkeit der Power Meter gestritten und die Herren Professoren sind sich nicht mal wirklich einig, welcher Test/Testdauer der/die beste zur Bestimmung der FTP ist?
> Wo ist denn jetzt der größte Ungenauigkeitsfaktor in dem ganzen System? Bei den unterschiedlichen PM-Systemen oder bei der Ermittlung der FTP?
> In meinem Fall ganz klar: bei der Ermittlung/Bestimmung der FTP! Ich könnte mir ein 3.000€ SRM-Teil ans Rad schrauben anstatt meinem Schätz-Stages, wäre in meinem Fall Perlen vor die Säue. Und wahrscheinlich nicht nur bei mir, sondern bei etlichen Hobbywürstchen.
> ...



Die FTP ist ganz genau definiert, es ist die Leistung, die über eine Stunde maximal abgerufen werden kann. Punkt. Wenn Du nicht willens bist, einen echten FTP-Test zu fahren, hast Du halt nur Schätzeisen (über die man sich trefflich streiten kann) bei der Hand, die garantiert weniger genau sind, als der echte, ausgefahrene Wert, zur Festlegung der Trainingsbereiche reicht es aber meist trotzdem. Die absolute Genauigkeit ist bei einem PM egal, die Reproduzierbarkeit der Werte ist entscheidend.


----------



## Kottenstroeter (7. April 2016)

mete schrieb:


> Die FTP ist ganz genau definiert, es ist die Leistung, die über eine Stunde maximal abgerufen werden kann. Punkt


Verstanden. Darum steht die Tage auch ein CP60 auf dem Plan, den ich schon lange vor mir her schiebe.


mete schrieb:


> Die absolute Genauigkeit ist bei einem PM egal, die Reproduzierbarkeit der Werte ist entscheidend.


Dachte ich auch. Aber inzwischen habe ich auch verstanden, dass eine einseitige Messung bei bestimmten Leuten in bestimmten Bereichen ein Problem sein kann. Aber das wurde schon hinreichend diskutiert, müssen wir hier nicht weiter breittreten. 

Um nochmal zum ursprünglichen (Thread-) Thema zurück zu kommen: Aufgrund meiner Unerfahrenheit, z.B. beim richtigen Pacing, 
habe ich sicher mehr FTP-Schwankungen verursacht, als z.B. mein Stages. 
Denke nach einer vollen Saison mit PM hat man genug Daten und Erfahrungen gesammelt, um seine Erkenntnisse draus zu ziehen. 
Mir hat der PM jedenfalls einen Arschtritt verpasst! 
Freue mich auf die jetzt beginnende Marathonsaison. Schauen, was es die Umstellung auf Watt wirklich gebracht hat.


----------



## TTT (7. April 2016)

mete schrieb:


> Die FTP ist ganz genau definiert, es ist die Leistung, die über eine Stunde maximal abgerufen werden kann.


Sie ist der Punkt, wo man nach einer Stunde quasi Tod vom Rad fällt. Die Leidensfähigkeit ist halt sehr unterschiedlich ausgeprägt! Deswegen gibt es ja die kurzen Tests. Subjektiv lastet sich ja jeder maximal aus, in der Realität wohl die wenigsten!

Dazu eine kleine Anekdote:
Ich bin mal mit einem Bekannten gefahren und hab den so dermaßen angetrieben, dass er nicht nur nie wieder mit mir gefahren ist, sondern auch empört gemeint hat: "So ein Blödsinn, so zu fahren, jetzt war ich sogar über meinem Maximalpuls!" 

Von daher bleibt auch die ausgefahrene Stunde nur ein Schätzeisen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BENDERR (7. April 2016)

FTP ist halt einfach ein theoretisches Konstrukt.. ich denke keiner von uns muss "die Stunde" fahren um anschließend sein Training steuern zu können.

Ich werd jedenfalls weiterhin mit meinem Schätzeisen das Protokoll nach Coggan/Allen fahren und erhalte dann damit für mich gültige Langzeitdaten.

Im Training selbst kann ich eine FTP-Änderung von 5 oder 10 W ja auch garnicht richtig umsetzen.. ich schaff es ja garnicht sauber(!) in einem Bereich von 10 W zu fahren.. wie soll ich dann minimale Änderungen an meiner FTP umsetzen können?

Für mich ist der große Vorteil einfach immer noch hauptsächlich bei Intervallen zu sehen. Der PM zeigt einem einfach direkt an, wenn man einen Tritt auslässt und wenn man allein nur das mit PM verhindert steigert das die Trainingsqualität mMn schon enorm.

Bei mir lief das Training im Winter jedenfalls gut und im ersten Rennen konnte ich das auch umsetzen - passt also!


----------



## Kottenstroeter (7. April 2016)

BENDERR schrieb:


> Für mich ist der große Vorteil einfach immer noch hauptsächlich bei Intervallen zu sehen. Der PM zeigt einem einfach direkt an, wenn man einen Tritt auslässt und wenn man allein nur das mit PM verhindert steigert das die Trainingsqualität mMn schon enorm.



Kann ich so unterschreiben. 
Das PMC in GC finde ich ebenfalls ganz hilfreich.
Mal schauen, wie das jetzt mit dem Tapern klappt......


----------



## MrFaker (7. April 2016)

BENDERR schrieb:


> FTP ist halt einfach ein theoretisches Konstrukt.. ich denke keiner von uns muss "die Stunde" fahren um anschließend sein Training steuern zu können.
> 
> Ich werd jedenfalls weiterhin mit meinem Schätzeisen das Protokoll nach Coggan/Allen fahren und erhalte dann damit für mich gültige Langzeitdaten.
> 
> ...



Ich fahre im Jahr etwa 8x den 60' Test, gehöre aber auch nicht zu den Leuten die irgend etwas theoretisch schätzen 
Ich bin aber auch total schlecht und lahm an der Schwelle.


----------



## BENDERR (7. April 2016)

chrisRM6 schrieb:


> Ich fahre im Jahr etwa 8x den 60' Test, gehöre aber auch nicht zu den Leuten die irgend etwas theoretisch schätzen
> Ich bin aber auch total schlecht und lahm an der Schwelle.


Einer deiner besseren Beiträge 
Aber total schlecht und lahm sind wir ja alle hier..



Kottenstroeter schrieb:


> Kann ich so unterschreiben.
> Das PMC in GC finde ich ebenfalls ganz hilfreich.
> Mal schauen, wie das jetzt mit dem Tapern klappt......



das PMC finde ich auch sehr hilfreich.
Ich plane mein Training eigentlich mittlerweile auch (fast) nur noch mithilfe von TSS und PMC.. zumindest was die Umfänge angeht.
Tapering ist damit natürlich auch sehr gut zu steuern. Ich hab jetzt eine geplante Ruhewoche und ein 2 ausgefallene Trainingstage hinter mir, da geht die CTL schon ziemlich runter, aber interessant auch das mal zu beobachten. Das hilft bei der kommenden Trainingsplanung mit Sicherheit weiter.


----------



## MTBmarkoT (7. April 2016)

aus meinen halben Jahr Erfahrung mit Watt... 
Es wirkt!!!
Training ist in allen Bereichen viel effektiver und genau. Dabei ist es egal ob Stages oder SRM oder oder oder...

Pacing im Rennen finde ich auch gut bzw richtig geil. Ausserdem das auswerten der Renndaten. wenn man mal zuviel gibt kann man das sehr deutlich erkennen und für die nächsten Rennen besser agieren.

Aber alles bringt nix wenn man sich nicht ab und zu von Werten mal abkapselt und einfach alles gibt. Dann klappt es auch mal mit ordentlichen Ergebnissen


----------



## BENDERR (7. April 2016)

jap. hatte mir vor meinem ersten rennen viele gedanken drüber gemacht ob ich die leistung im rennen einblenden soll oder nicht.. dachte evtl könnte es mich verunsichern, wenn ich sehe dass gerade > 400 W gefahren werden und ich dann rausnehme oder so..
dafür sprach natürlich "pacing". 
habs mir dann anzeigen lassen und ich muss sagen - das war super. 
an einer stelle hab ich gesehn, dass ich am berg knapp unter der schwelle fahren konnte und trotzdem meine gruppe halten konnte und am steileren stück hab ich direkt gesehen, wenn ich tritte ausgelassen hab.. konnte dann dort etwas mehr gas geben, einfach weil ich gesehen hab, dass ich nachlasse.. obwohl die gefühlte anstrengung natürlich nicht anders war!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrFaker (7. April 2016)

Was fahrt ihr denn für RADRENNEN?
Entweder man wird abgehängt oder man ist so stark, dass man mitkommt oder im besten Fall die anderen kaputt macht.
Ich verstehe immer nicht, wie man mit solch Vorgehen, wie ihr, erfolgreich Rennen fahren kann....
Meine Erfahrung aus 5 Jahren und 105.000km mit PM.


----------



## BENDERR (7. April 2016)

naja, was heißt vorgehen.. es ist ja nicht so, als dass ich mir vornehme "heute fahre ich nicht über 350 watt am berg".
wenn man in einer gruppe ist, macht das eh wenig sinn. dann ist es wie du sagt - entweder man kommt mit oder eben nicht.

aber wenn man alleine unterwegs ist hat man mit der leistung etwas, woran man sich orientieren kann und dann ggf. auch sieht, ob man gerade auch wirklich gas gibt oder ob man tritte auslässt.

gerade bei dir im rennradbereich solltest du die vorteile von einem powermeter doch zu schätzen wissen, wenn du ne soloflucht machst oder in ner gruppe bist


----------



## MrFaker (7. April 2016)

PM bringt im Rennen nichts, ich habe oben schon erwähnt warum.
In einer Gruppe kannst du eh nicht sein --> DNF und wirst rausgenommen, entweder du bist dabei oder du stehst am Rand, ganz einfach.
Und für Attacken und geplante Solofluchten bringt ein PM auch nichts, denn da muss jeder voll fahren, der vor hat z.b. 200 anderen, die auch keine Nasenbohrer sind, einfach wegfahren zu wollen. Bei einer erfolgreichen Soloflucht vor 3 Jahren hatte ich keine Sekunde auf das Display geschaut, war nur damit beschäftigt so tief zu gehen wie es geht.
Zuviel Träumerei von dir.


----------



## Leon96 (7. April 2016)

Du musst eine Sache bedenken.
MTB-Marathon kann manchmal auch eher wie Einzelzeitfahen sein.
Windschatten bringt nicht viel und hat man keine Gruppe dann hat man keine. Dann ist der PM schon ein gutes Mittel.
Gerade wenn man mal eher zu Rennbeginn alleine fährt.
Die eine Minute die man am Beginn rausholt weil man leicht über seinen Möglichkeiten fährt verliert man da hintenraus schnell um ein vielfaches.


EDIT:
Ich weiß nicht genau über welche Art von Rennen ihr gesprochen habt.
Für XC und kurze Rennen à 1h bringt Pacing natürlich nicht viel. Da nach Werten zu fahren ist in meinen Augen eher zwecklos. Dafür ist das Renngeschehen auch zu hektisch.


----------



## MTBmarkoT (7. April 2016)

Leon96 DANKE!!!
Bin voll und ganz bei dir


----------



## MrFaker (7. April 2016)

Leon96 schrieb:


> *Du musst eine Sache bedenken.
> MTB-Marathon kann manchmal auch eher wie Einzelzeitfahen sein.*
> Windschatten bringt nicht viel und hat man keine Gruppe dann hat man keine. Dann ist der PM schon ein gutes Mittel.
> Gerade wenn man mal eher zu Rennbeginn alleine fährt.
> ...





> gerade bei dir im *rennradbereich* solltest du die vorteile von einem powermeter doch zu schätzen wissen, wenn du ne soloflucht machst oder in ner gruppe bist



Es ging um Radrennen, dürfte aber bei XC und Cross nicht anders sein.


----------



## Milan Racer (7. April 2016)

Kottenstroeter schrieb:


> Darum steht die Tage auch ein CP60 auf dem Plan, den ich schon lange vor mir her schiebe.



da fahre ich lieber ein Rennen und schaue mir NP an.
Wie gut das die Senioren Rennen im Cross Country meist 60min lang sind


----------



## Leon96 (7. April 2016)

Milan Racer schrieb:


> da fahre ich lieber ein Rennen und schaue mir NP an.
> Wie gut das die Senioren Rennen im Cross Country meist 60min lang sind


Ist aber auch keine für jeden taugliche Lösung.
Ich bin einmal CC gefahren. 52 Minuten. Die NP lag etwa 50 Watt!! unter der Schwelle hinterher.
Alles eine Sache des Fahrertyps.


----------



## BENDERR (7. April 2016)

Meine NP lag im letzten (und ersten) Rennen mit PM 7 W über der Schwelle (IF 1,088).. bei 1:06 h Fahrzeit.
Denke das heißt, dass ich nochmal einen Test fahren sollte und/oder die Schwelle einfach manuell etwas korrigiere.
Der nächste Test ist eigntl erst für Anfang Mai geplant.. der letzte war ja erst Ende Februar.


----------



## ck-master (8. April 2016)

Leon96 schrieb:


> Ist aber auch keine für jeden taugliche Lösung.
> Ich bin einmal CC gefahren. 52 Minuten. Die NP lag etwa 50 Watt!! unter der Schwelle hinterher.
> Alles eine Sache des Fahrertyps.



Das sehe ich genau so.
Bin am Wochenende auch CC gefahren und meine NP war 40Watt unter der FTP.
Allerdings auch auf 80 min. 
Was mich gewundert hat.....meine erste und letzte Runde waren fast zeitgleich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oflech (8. April 2016)

chrisRM6 schrieb:


> Um besser/schneller zu werden benötigt es überhaupt keinen PM, sondern ein gutes Körpergefühl. Ich trainiere fast dauerhaft ohne aktiven (!!!) PM seit 2 Jahren.
> Wer mehr benötigt hat den Rennsport nicht wirklich verstanden. Langsam habe ich das Gefühl, dass bei 90% der Hobbies ein PM überflüssig ist, weil es an anderen Faktoren scheitert.
> 
> Ich fahre im Jahr etwa 8x den 60' Test, gehöre aber auch nicht zu den Leuten die irgend etwas theoretisch schätzen
> Ich bin aber auch total schlecht und lahm an der Schwelle.



Also fährst du nun mit PM oder ohne?



chrisRM6 schrieb:


> Was fahrt ihr denn für RADRENNEN?
> Entweder man wird abgehängt oder man ist so stark, dass man mitkommt oder im besten Fall die anderen kaputt macht.
> Ich verstehe immer nicht, wie man mit solch Vorgehen, wie ihr, erfolgreich Rennen fahren kann....
> Meine Erfahrung aus 5 Jahren und 105.000km mit PM.





chrisRM6 schrieb:


> PM bringt im Rennen nichts, ich habe oben schon erwähnt warum.
> In einer Gruppe kannst du eh nicht sein --> DNF und wirst rausgenommen, entweder du bist dabei oder du stehst am Rand, ganz einfach.
> Und für Attacken und geplante Solofluchten bringt ein PM auch nichts, denn da muss jeder voll fahren, der vor hat z.b. 200 anderen, die auch keine Nasenbohrer sind, einfach wegfahren zu wollen. Bei einer erfolgreichen Soloflucht vor 3 Jahren hatte ich keine Sekunde auf das Display geschaut, war nur damit beschäftigt so tief zu gehen wie es geht.
> Zuviel Träumerei von dir.



Bei MTB Rennen oder Marathon (eigentlich nur längere Rennen) fährt man tatsächlich oft in der Gruppe, zumindestens ist es bei mir so. Da brauche ich auch keinen PM, wie du schon sagst: entweder man kommt mit oder man wird abgehängt. Dann kann man noch bei der nächsten Gruppe mitfahren. Ganz alleine fahre ich eher selten, meistens bei Marathons mit wenig Startern. Und dann ist der PM wiederrum hilfreich um die Pace zu halten.



Leon96 schrieb:


> Du musst eine Sache bedenken.
> MTB-Marathon kann manchmal auch eher wie Einzelzeitfahen sein.
> Windschatten bringt nicht viel und hat man keine Gruppe dann hat man keine. Dann ist der PM schon ein gutes Mittel.
> Gerade wenn man mal eher zu Rennbeginn alleine fährt.
> Die eine Minute die man am Beginn rausholt weil man leicht über seinen Möglichkeiten fährt verliert man da hintenraus schnell um ein vielfaches.



Windschatten bringt enorm viel wenn man mit der richtigen Gruppe fährt. Da wo es flach ist schön im Windschatten die Körner sparen die man dann am Berg benötigt.


EDIT:
Ich weiß nicht genau über welche Art von Rennen ihr gesprochen habt.
Für XC und kurze Rennen à 1h bringt Pacing natürlich nicht viel. Da nach Werten zu fahren ist in meinen Augen eher zwecklos. Dafür ist das Renngeschehen auch zu hektisch.

Sehe ich zu 100% genau so!

Im Rennen und im Training auf das Körpergefühl zu achten finde ich enorm wichtig!
Klar kann ich versuchen die Pace anhand des PM zu halten, aber wenn die Beine nicht mehr wollen geht's halt nicht.
Im Grundlagentraining hilft er um den Bereich zu treffen. Aber auch hier finde ich, wenn man einen Tag hat wo es richtig gut läuft begrenze ich mich nicht durch den PM. Wenn es nicht gut läuft versuche ich dann auch nicht um jeden Preis im Bereich zu bleiben.
Bei den Intervallen richte im mich auch wieder stark nach dem Körpergefühl. Der PM dient mir hier so als einen Art "Tacho".
Dadurch das man die Intervalle mehr nach Gefühl fährt kann man im übrigen auch wunderbar seine Leistungssteigerungen erkennen. Oder Stagnation, oder im schlimmsten Fall Rückschritt...


----------



## MrFaker (8. April 2016)

Ist mir egal.
Ich fahre mit PM, trainiere aber meistens ohne.


----------



## BENDERR (8. April 2016)

warum bist du überhaupt hier im thread wenn du nicht mit PM trainierst, dir alles egal ist und hier eh alle scheisse sind?


----------



## MrFaker (8. April 2016)

Mir egal, vielleicht kann ich hier noch etwas lernen als Anfänger von den 5Watt/kg Maschinen. ;-)
In den anderen Foren findet man eher drucklose.


----------



## lyse (8. April 2016)

Wenn du etwas lernen willst, kauf dir ein Mtb und fahre Mtb-Rennen!


----------



## filiale (8. April 2016)

Ich weiß schon warum ich Rennradfahrer als "zweifelhafte Spezies" empfinde.


----------



## oflech (8. April 2016)

Obwohl ich schon als 10jähriger das erste Mal auf dem Rennrad gesessen habe, kommt mir dieser Gedanke auch immer wieder


----------



## __Stefan__ (8. April 2016)

Ich fahre gerne Rennrad, auch mit den Jungs vom Rennradverein. Hat so etwas von Büffelherde. 

Ich mag so manche Autofahrer nicht ....

Ansonsten, Jungs, es gibt eine Ignorierliste.


----------



## Levty2001 (8. April 2016)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Ansonsten, Jungs, es gibt eine Ignorierliste.



Hab da nur eine Person drauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GUSTAV91 (9. April 2016)

Mal wieder was von mir.

Heute CP20-Test ausgefahren -> Bestleistung aus dem letzten Jahr(30. Mai) um knapp 3% überboten
-> die FTP schätze ich erstmal konservativ etwas niedriger ein - bin auf jeden Fall sehr zufrieden und freue mich auf die ersten Rennen in		den nächsten Wochen!

FTP-Entwicklung:



 
und das zugehörige PMC-Chart:


----------



## Themar7 (9. April 2016)

Heute beim Kyffhäuser MTB Rennen 60km dabeigewesen. Eine längere Strecke war nicht im Angebot. Zeit um 8min verbessert zum Vorjahr. Kurz vorm Ziel noch verfahren...Stadtrundfahrt durch Bad Frankenhausen. Irgend ein Schild übersehen. 1-2min Zeit verloren und ca 2 Platzierungen
Zeit 2:24
NP 235W verbessert um 4% zum Vorjahr
Avg 215w verbessert um 6% zum Vorjahr

War im  März 3 Wochen wegen Grippe krank. Training ging gar nicht. Auf Arbeit ging der Virus rum die halbe Abteilung krank. Bin erst seit Ostersamstag wieder am trainieren.
Trainingsstunden seit Anfang 2016 noch keine 80h. Aber kann für heute gut zufrieden sein.




 




chrisRM6 schrieb:


> Was fahrt ihr denn für RADRENNEN?


Nächste Tortur 100km Malevil Cup in der Tschechischen Republik da ist deutlich bessere Fahrtechnik gefordert.


----------



## Leon96 (10. April 2016)

Heute beim Warm-Up-Marathon in Hellental gewesen.
Es wird langsam!

2015: 2:49:05h
2016: 2:35:05h


----------



## Stoni (10. April 2016)

...tolle und konstante Runden-Zeit für die 60 km, da geht noch was


----------



## Kottenstroeter (10. April 2016)

Leon96 schrieb:


> Heute beim Warm-Up-Marathon in Hellental gewesen.
> Es wird langsam!
> 
> 2015: 2:49:05h
> 2016: 2:35:05h



Respekt! Tolle Zeitverbesserung.


----------



## Leon96 (10. April 2016)

Stoni schrieb:


> ...tolle und konstante Runden-Zeit für die 60 km, da geht noch was


Hast recht! 
Rundenzeiten:
Runde 1: 0:51:39,70
Runde 2: 0:51:40,45
Runde 3: 0:51:44,42
Aber eher Zufall. Die Wattwerte liegen bis 20 Watt auseinander.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JensL (11. April 2016)

Hallo Zusammen. Bevor am Sonntag für mich die Maras losgehen, gestern nochmal 20min Test (355W) gefahren. FTP schätze ich mit 92,5% der 20min Leistung, also 330W oder 3,6W/kg (also leichtes Plus zu den letzten Tests).  Denke der Schätzer passt für mich ganz gut, da ich die 60min vor ein paar Wochen mit 322 gefahren bin.


----------



## Leinetiger (12. April 2016)

...


----------



## onkel_c (12. April 2016)

chrisRM6 schrieb:


> Bei SRM sind eben 5Watt/kg bisschen anders als bei Stages ;-)
> Vielleicht traut sich Milan Racer ja mal auf die Straße, falls ihn die Leistungsdichte da nicht stört.



ich glaube ich hatte es DIR auch schon mal erörtert: es ist egal, ob die werte absolut stimmen. sie dienen der trainingssteuerung basierend auf feldtesten. insofern müssen sie absolut nicht korrekt sein. 
daran stoßen sich nur immer diejenigen, die diese werte mit den ihren (oft eben srm) in relation setzen möchten ... laßt es doch einfach; es funktioniert, auch wenn es euch stört.

wir sind hier in einem mtb forum. ich kann nur für mich sprechen, aber straßenradsport interessiert mich nicht. ich finde es sogar abscheulich, dass mittlerweile soviel xc und marathon rennen mit dem hollandrad gefahren werden können, dass auch vermehrt straßenradsportler diese fahren.
ich bevorzuge technisch schwierige kurse (da wo der straßenradspochtler dann bergab absteigt und schiebt) wenn ich mal etwas ausdauerlastiges fahre. aber ich entstamme ja ohnehin aus den technischen disziplinen. aber auch da macht trainingssteuerung sinn.

btw: war es nicht cadel evans der den straßenradsport im vergleich zu mtb rennen als 'kindergeburtstag' bezeichnet hatte?


----------



## MrFaker (12. April 2016)

Kannst ja mal auf die Straße kommen und uns zeigen wie man schnell um Kurven geht und Druck hat 
Aber es wird sowieso immer nur gelabert und gelabert.
Und an Milan Racer Beispiel sieht man ja deutlich, was so ein durchschnittlicher Straßenfahrer mit Ihm gemacht hat.
Aber 5Watt/kg könnt Ihr hier alle


----------



## onkel_c (12. April 2016)

chrisRM6 schrieb:


> Kannst ja mal auf die Straße kommen und uns zeigen wie man schnell um Kurven geht und Druck hat


entweder du liest nicht richtig, oder du versteht nicht: falsche disziplin. ich brauche eher fahrtechnik denn druck. obwohl, am druck liegt es bei mir nicht so sehr, eher an der dauer (ausdauer). mich reizt aber die fahrtechnische herausforderung mehr, als alles andere. aber ohne fitness geht auch das nicht!
aber stumpfes getrete ist nicht meins, sorry!


----------



## lyse (12. April 2016)

Er rafft es generell nicht. 



chrisRM6 schrieb:


> Kannst ja mal auf die Straße kommen und uns zeigen wie man schnell um Kurven geht und Druck hat
> Aber es wird sowieso immer nur gelabert und gelabert.
> Und an Milan Racer Beispiel sieht man ja deutlich, was so ein durchschnittlicher Straßenfahrer mit Ihm gemacht hat.
> Aber 5Watt/kg könnt Ihr hier alle



http://forum.tour-magazin.de/showthread.php?336950-Provokationen-Mobbing-und-Frustabbau


----------



## TTT (12. April 2016)

Don't feed the trolls!


----------



## MrFaker (12. April 2016)

TTT schrieb:


> Don't feed the trolls!



Vielleicht kannst *du* auch etwas nützliches dazu sagen, von 5Watt/kg war der Sieger übrigens weit weg. Und noch dazu ist er derzeit formlos.
Komischerweise nimmt man damit aber "MTB-Spezialisten" mit 5Watt/kg Schwellen also Rennfahrer, die bessere Technik haben fast eine Minute pro Runde ab... 
Mit 30 muss man aber auch Masters fahren, man ist ja so alt, dass man im sehr leistungsdichten MTB Elite Feld nicht mehr fährt. 
Von Hobby- und Marathonkram mal abgesehen.

https://www.strava.com/activities/534640037


----------



## Kottenstroeter (12. April 2016)

Nerv!


----------



## Leon96 (12. April 2016)

Naja, ich kanns schon etwas verstehen.
Da gibts mit den PM ne Möglichkeit der Vergleichbarkeit der reinen körperlichen Leistung. 
Theoretisch. (auch wenn der mit den besten Werten ja nicht zwangsläufig der schnellste sein muss)
Und dann messen 50% der PM keine korrekten Totalwerte.
Ärgerlich aber halt schwer zu ändern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (12. April 2016)

Bei einem XC-Rennen ist die FTP halt auch nicht wirklich aussagekräftig, wenn man die ganze Zeit vornehmlich SST trainiert, ist man da zwangsläufig langsamer als jemand, der sehr gut im anaeroben Bereich ist und/oder dort viel trainiert, bei formal gleicher FTP. Wie schon erwähnt ist die FTP eintheoretisches Konstrukt, sie dient zur Trainingssteuerung, zum Leistungsvergleich taugt sie eher nicht, wer sich vergleichen will, sollte Rennen fahren. Da wird man dann auch ganz schnell feststellen, dass es Rennen gibt, die einem liegen und solche, die einem nicht liegen. Mal ist Fahrer X vor einem, mal hinter einem, so ist das eben. Btw. ich weiß schon, warum ich hier weder Absolutwerte noch auf's Gewicht bezogene Werte poste .


----------



## Levty2001 (12. April 2016)

Leon96 schrieb:


> Und dann messen 50% der PM keine korrekten Totalwerte.


So viele? Das ist aber echt krass! Woher hast du die Zahl?


----------



## __Stefan__ (12. April 2016)

summiere die einseitig messenden auf, dann kommst du auf 41%


----------



## MrFaker (12. April 2016)

mete schrieb:


> Bei einem XC-Rennen ist die FTP halt auch nicht wirklich aussagekräftig, wenn man die ganze Zeit vornehmlich SST trainiert, ist man da zwangsläufig langsamer als jemand, der sehr gut im anaeroben Bereich ist und/oder dort viel trainiert, bei formal gleicher FTP. Wie schon erwähnt ist die FTP eintheoretisches Konstrukt, sie dient zur Trainingssteuerung, zum Leistungsvergleich taugt sie eher nicht, wer sich vergleichen will, sollte Rennen fahren. Da wird man dann auch ganz schnell feststellen, dass es Rennen gibt, die einem liegen und solche, die einem nicht liegen. Mal ist Fahrer X vor einem, mal hinter einem, so ist das eben. Btw. ich weiß schon, warum ich hier weder Absolutwerte noch auf's Gewicht bezogene Werte poste .



Wer mit Schwellen 5Watt/kg+ hier prallt muss die dann eben auch dann mal zeigen ;-)
Ich bin ja ne lahme Gurke, die nichts drauf hat, aber aus meinem Bekanntenkreis kann ich sagen, jeder der so etwas treten kann ist überall stark und kann jedes Rennen gut fahren.


----------



## mete (12. April 2016)

chrisRM6 schrieb:


> Wer mit Schwellen 5Watt/kg+ hier prallt muss die dann eben auch dann mal zeigen ;-)
> Ich bin ja ne lahme Gurke, die nichts drauf hat, aber aus meinem Bekanntenkreis kann ich sagen, jeder der so etwas treten kann ist überall stark und kann jedes Rennen gut fahren.



Gleich und Gleich gesellt sich eben gern. Ich kann dazu nichts weiter sagen, aber XCM und XCO sind vollkommen unterschiedliche Disziplinen, genauso wie ein Kriteriumsspezialist nie eine große Rundfahrt gewinnen wird und umgekehrt.


----------



## onkel_c (12. April 2016)

chrisRM6 schrieb:


> Aber 5Watt/kg könnt Ihr hier alle





chrisRM6 schrieb:


> Wer mit Schwellen 5Watt/kg+ hier prallt muss die dann eben auch dann mal zeigen ;-)



tun ja die wenigsten, da sie diese gar nicht haben. ich komme ja nicht mal auf 4W/kg (ok schon ü50) - und das mit stages. vermutlich also (deiner meinung nach eher bei knapp 3w/kg. lustigerweise geht damit aber schon so einiges ...

jungs, die pauschalisierungen nutzen doch nüscht! rennen ist eine eigene welt. da zählen nicht nur im training erbrachte leistungswerte. die muß am am tag x auch abrufen können. und gerade bei xco muss du dich quälen können bis an die k-grenze. das können aber prozentual betrachtet die wenigsten, denn auch das muss man erlernen. ich kenne viele fahrer, die nicht mal bereit sind im training sich richtig zu quälen. die fahren lieber >5h im g'0'-wohlfühlbereich .

ich bin seit früher kindheit durch eine harte zirkeltraining schule gegangen (geflüchteter ex ddr kadertrainer). da war mindestens 1-2x die woche 'sterben' angesagt. das prägt. leider habe ich weder eine hohe w/kg leistung noch eine tolle vo2max veranlagung. mein trainer sagte immer ich sei null ausdauerfähig und müsste eignetlich vom rad kippen. und dennoch bin ich damit halbwegs konkurrenzfähig (im rahmen meiner möglichleiten).


----------



## Levty2001 (12. April 2016)

Hab heute den zweiten CP20 Test gemacht. 317Watt über 20Minuten getreten bei 64Kg. Allerdings nur mit Stages gemessen


----------



## manurie (12. April 2016)

onkel_c schrieb:


> leider habe ich weder eine hohe w/kg leistung noch eine tolle vo2max veranlagung. mein trainer sagte immer ich sei null ausdauerfähig und müsste eignetlich vom rad kippen. und dennoch bin ich damit halbwegs konkurrenzfähig (im rahmen meiner möglichleiten).


Vieles der Leistung ist auch Kopfsache.
Meine Leistung ist eher unterirdisch, ich habe ebenfalls die 50 erreicht und Wettkämpfe bestreite ich nicht und da ich kein Riese bin, habe ich noch nicht einmal Rollerqualitäten


----------



## MrFaker (12. April 2016)

Levty2001 schrieb:


> Hab heute den zweiten CP20 Test gemacht. 317Watt über 20Minuten getreten bei 64Kg. Allerdings nur mit Stages gemessen



Naja, lachhafte 1153hm/h bei 9% sind wirklich krass und ich bin sogar viel schwerer als du ;-)
Bei deiner Leistung fahre ich mal locker 300-400hm/h mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (12. April 2016)

chrisRM6 schrieb:


> Naja, lachhafte 1153hm/h bei 9% sind wirklich krass und ich bin sogar viel schwerer als du ;-)
> Bei deiner Leistung fahre ich mal locker 300-400hm/h mehr.



Ah ja, und wer prallt jetzt und zeigt KEINE Ergebnisse ? Du, oder ?

Außerdem hast Du noch nicht verstanden daß man mit dem Rennrad schneller fahren kann als mit dem MTB. Aber ich glaube das wirst Du auch nie verstehen...


----------



## Stoni (12. April 2016)

Huch........ein prallender Troll oder etwa ein Ping-Pong-Ball!


----------



## Kottenstroeter (12. April 2016)

IGNORIEREN!
Kann doch so schwer nicht sein, oder?


----------



## Levty2001 (12. April 2016)

Eigentlich nicht .


----------



## filiale (12. April 2016)

Ist jetzt auf der I-Liste...


----------



## MrFaker (13. April 2016)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schu2000 (13. April 2016)

Die ersten Touren mit dem Edge 705 sind gemacht, zwischenzeitig wurde auch schon der altersschwache Akku des gebrauchten Geräts getauscht.

Die ersten Erkenntnisse so weit:
1. Wahnsinn, wie schnell man über der Schwelle ist sobald die Fahrtrichtung merklich bergauf geht - die schwere Bergab-Bereifung machts sicherlich nicht besser. Da muss das Gefühl in den Beinen noch ordentlich geeicht werden.
2. An längeren, unregelmäßigen Steigungen ist es einfach besser, sich an bzw. knapp unterhalb der Schwelle zu halten (Rennsituationen natürlich außen vor gelassen). Bin eher der Typ, der bislang steilere Zwischenstücke gern mal durchgebolzt ist, infolge dessen danach langsamer machen musste und kurz vorm Kollaps oben ankommt (auf meinen "Referenz"-Anstiegen, wenn ich es drauf angelegt habe). Letztens einen dieser Anstiege hoch, immer mal einen Blick auf die Anzeige am Garmin und schön artig bis maximal im hellroten Bereich gehalten. Fazit: genauso schnell oben wie mit der "ich fahr mich kaputt"-Methode, aber weeesentlich entspannter - wie bei 1.: da muss das Gefühl in den Beinen noch ordentlich geeicht werden.
3. Ein passender Trainingsmix kommt bei (meinen) typischen, traillastigen Touren trotz der hauptsächlich im Sweetspot-Bereich gefahrenen Anstiege und meiner Faulheit in flachen Verbindungsstücken dennoch zusammen....hier ein Sprint, dort eine kleine Rampe hochgedrückt....
4. Beine sind nun schon ganz gut beieinander (für meine Verhältnisse und Ansprüche), jetzt heißt es eine gute Balance aus Intensität und Volumen zu finden, um noch etwas mehr rauszukitzeln, ohne dabei in den kommenden Monaten wieder die Beine zu verheizen.
5. Rennrad fahren macht in einem gewissen Rahmen auch Spaß - hatte am Wochenende eines zum Testen, komplett anderes Fahrgefühl, vor allem bergauf Hut ab vor den Rennradlern bei den dicken Übersetzungen! Mein Hauptspielzeug wird 100% das MTB bleiben, zur Abwechslung und um etwas Volumen mit eher nicht allzu hoher Intensität einzubauen wird wohl aber auch ein Renner angeschafft.

*tl;dr:* es macht unheimlich Spaß zu merken, wie die Form wieder hoch geht, ein Leistungsmesser ist für einen (über)motivierten Biker dabei ein sehr gutes Hilfsmittel - mit geeignetem Gerät zur Anzeige  manchmal muss man trotzdem einfach mal raus und bergauf wie bergab drauf los ballern


----------



## Steppenwolf39 (13. April 2016)

Mal eine Frage an die Marathon Fraktion:
An welchen Werten orientiert ihr euch im Rennen? Ich besitze meine Powermeter erst seit letztem Jahr und muss erst Erfahrungswerte sammeln. Langstrecke würde ich vermuten eher so 80% FTP, Mittelstrecke im Bereich Sweet Spot? Kommt das hin?


----------



## Kottenstroeter (14. April 2016)

Steppenwolf39 schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage an die Marathon Fraktion:
> An welchen Werten orientiert ihr euch im Rennen? Ich besitze meine Powermeter erst seit letztem Jahr und muss erst Erfahrungswerte sammeln. Langstrecke würde ich vermuten eher so 80% FTP, Mittelstrecke im Bereich Sweet Spot? Kommt das hin?



Gute Frage, die mich auch sehr beschäftigt, da ich erst seit Jahresbeginn mit dem PM unterwegs bin.

Bin letztens mal einen Halbmarathon (55km) nachgefahren. Habe versucht, immer an/leicht unter der Schwelle zu bleiben, was die erste Hälfte auch sehr gut funktioniert hat. Zum letzten Drittel hin wurde es arg zäh und zum Schluss war der Ofen aus. Was war passiert? Habe wohl zu fett getreten, so wie man das von den SST-Einheiten gewohnt ist. Immer schon mit Druck, die Leistung versucht konstant hoch zu halten. Trittfrequenz am Berg dadurch teileweise zu niedrig - Fehler!

Also: Werde versuchen in der ersten Rennhälfte max. 90% der FTP zu fahren und Leistungsspitzen zu vermeiden. Dann gegen Mitte mal schauen was das Körpergefühl so sagt, und im letzten Drittel dann Feuer frei. Ob's funktioniert? Nachher bin ich schlauer. 

Bisher (nach Puls) bin ich eigentlich immer zu verhalten gefahren, so dass gegen Ende immer noch reichlich "Sprit im Tank" war. Jetzt gilt es also die goldene Mitte zu treffen.

Aber, denke hier gibt es Leute mit Erfahrung, die können sicher fundiertere Tipps geben.


----------



## Peter88 (14. April 2016)

Auf die NP (mit Nullstellen)bezogen passt das etwa. Aber nicht weniger als 80% auf der Langstrecke.

Kommt aber natürlich immer auch auf deine Leistungsfähigkeit und die Strecke an.


----------



## Milan Racer (14. April 2016)

Steppenwolf39 schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage an die Marathon Fraktion:
> An welchen Werten orientiert ihr euch im Rennen?



Ich würde den Intensitätsfaktor IF betrachten.
Im Rennen IF 1.0 bei 1h Fahrzeit
2h Marathon IF 0.95
4h Marathon IF 0,9
Die Regel das bei Verdoppelung der Zeit die Intensität um 5% nachlässt kann man ganz gut anwenden


----------



## Leon96 (14. April 2016)

Milan Racer schrieb:


> Ich würde den Intensitätsfaktor IF betrachten.
> Im Rennen IF 1.0 bei 1h Fahrzeit
> 2h Marathon IF 0.95
> 4h Marathon IF 0,9
> Die Regel das bei Verdoppelung der Zeit die Intensität um 5% nachlässt kann man ganz gut anwenden


Bei denen die ein flaches Ermüdungsprofil haben spricht recht gut austrainiert sind mag das sehr gut hinhauen!
Ich bin da gerade wenn es an die 4h geht sicher sehr weit von weg und das wird auf viele andere wohl auch zutreffen.

Ich hatte am Sonntag über 2.35h nen IF von 0.88.  Und die FTP habe ich sicher nicht überschätzt denke ich.

Was bei denen die Langstrecke fahren sicher noch halbwegs wichtig ist, wenn die Strecke es hergibt die ersten Anstiege bewusst zurücknehmen. Ich seh es öfters dass Leute die am Ende auf Mittelfeldplatzierung fahren am ersten Anstieg deutlich! über der Schwelle fahren. Ob die bessere Platzierung zu Rennbeginn allerdings die Leistungseinbußen hintenraus rechtfertigt ist fraglich. Aber es zieht einen ja immer automatisch mit irgendwie.
Ich bin letztes Jahr 6 Rennen gefahren und ich habe das Pacing 4mal gnadenlos verkackt. Aber so richtig. Trotz PM.
Man sollte halt ab und zu doch mal den Zahlen glauben und nicht der Euphorie.

Aber learning by doing denke ich generell.
Wenn man 2-3 Rennen gefahren ist weiß man ziemlich genau was geht und was eben nicht.
Das Wissen sollte man dann aber auch etwas einsetzten und nicht immer wieder vor die gleiche Wand rennen wie ich letztes Jahr obwohl ich jedes mal zu Beginn schon wusste, dass das nicht gut gehen kann wenn ich so weiter mache.


----------



## JensL (14. April 2016)

Hallo, ich habe nochmal ne Frage zu CTL, ATL, TSB bzw. genauer gesagt zu dem was Strava daraus macht, also Form, Fatigue und Fitness. Am Sonntag fahre ich Mara und hab entsprechend die letzten Tage im Training rausgenommen. Aktuell zeigt mir Strava folgendes an:
Fitness = 74, Fatigue = 72 (stark fallend) und dementsprechend Form = 2.
Sind in der Steuerung die absoluten Werte relevant oder geht es nur darum in den Tagen vor einem Rennen Fatigue abzubauen? Gibt es sowas wie ne goldene Regel?

Dank Euch!


----------



## MTBmarkoT (14. April 2016)

JensL schrieb:


> Hallo, ich habe nochmal ne Frage zu CTL, ATL, TSB bzw. genauer gesagt zu dem was Strava daraus macht, also Form, Fatigue und Fitness. Am Sonntag fahre ich Mara und hab entsprechend die letzten Tage im Training rausgenommen. Aktuell zeigt mir Strava folgendes an:
> Fitness = 74, Fatigue = 72 (stark fallend) und dementsprechend Form = 2.
> Sind in der Steuerung die absoluten Werte relevant oder geht es nur darum in den Tagen vor einem Rennen Fatigue abzubauen? Gibt es sowas wie ne goldene Regel?
> 
> Dank Euch!



Eine positive Form in Stava deckt sich mit positiver TSB. Das sind meine persönlichen Beobachtungen. Würde mich aber nicht so darauf versteifen.


----------



## Themar7 (15. April 2016)

Steppenwolf39 schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage an die Marathon Fraktion:
> An welchen Werten orientiert ihr euch im Rennen? Ich besitze meine Powermeter erst seit letztem Jahr und muss erst Erfahrungswerte sammeln. Langstrecke würde ich vermuten eher so 80% FTP, Mittelstrecke im Bereich Sweet Spot? Kommt das hin?



Ich orientiere mich an der Pacingtabelle von J. Pansy. 
http://bikeboard.de/Board/Oetztaler-Radmarathon-th151367

Bin beim Grand Raid 125km den ersten Anstieg 45min mit 85%, den zweiten Anstieg 12min auch noch 85%. Bis zur Tragepassage eigentlich alle Berge zwischen 75-80%. Zum Becs de Bossom nach der Tragepassage und mittlerweile fast 10h unterwegs wars kurz vorm absteigen grad noch so L1 .  Man muss eben auch die für mich ungewohnte Höhe mit betrachten.

Bei Kitzalp Ultra ähnlich bis zur Chloralpe 85-90%. Leider sind die Daten futsch. Letzte Abfahrt Fleckalmtrail wars dem Navi2Coach wahrscheinlich zu huppelig.

Um welche Langstrecke geht es denn?

Grüße!


----------



## Peter88 (16. April 2016)

Um mir selber ein wenig Leistungsdruck aufzubauen, und so den Leistungstest auch sauber durchzuziehen kündige ich ihn hiermit an 

340w wäre Cool, 345w Super


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan Racer (16. April 2016)

ich würde da ja gerne mal im Windschatten mitfahren solange ich es eben schaffe


----------



## mod31 (16. April 2016)

Zieh durch Peter, ich bin gespannt!


----------



## ck-master (16. April 2016)

Ich gehe davon aus.....dein test geht über 3-4 std


----------



## Milan Racer (16. April 2016)

für die Stages Freunde unter uns, jetzt auch wieder für GXP Kurbeln 

http://www.bikerumor.com/2016/04/15...r-meter-arm-road-spindle-options/#more-127294


----------



## Peter88 (16. April 2016)

Uff.. nicht geschafft. Dann halt beim nächsten mal!

Formkurve geht aber langsam wieder aufwärts  Nur trainiere ich zur Zeit zu viel um gute Leistungswerte zu erzielen. 
Sundern-Hagen fahre ich nächste Woche noch voll aus dem Training heraus. Danach ist dann eine Ruhewoche geplant.


----------



## Milan Racer (17. April 2016)

ich hatte heute mal wieder einen echten Feldtest


----------



## Kottenstroeter (17. April 2016)

Ach du Schreck!
Mit so etwas kämm ich mir die Haare.


----------



## Themar7 (17. April 2016)

Sieht eher aus wie ne Schrotsäge! Haste denn alle abgesägt bzw. bei uns sagt man "versägt"?


----------



## Berrrnd (17. April 2016)

ich denke nicht, dass das ein rennen war.

wahrscheinlich irgendeine kleine runde mit einer steigung drin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan Racer (17. April 2016)

Themar7 schrieb:


> Sieht eher aus wie ne Schrotsäge! Haste denn alle abgesägt bzw. bei uns sagt man "versägt"?



naja diesmal wurde ich versägt 
CC Rennen


----------



## JensL (18. April 2016)

Themar7 schrieb:


> Ich orientiere mich an der Pacingtabelle von J. Pansy.
> http://bikeboard.de/Board/Oetztaler-Radmarathon-th151367



Gestern den ersten Mara (Kellerwald: 80km - 2.000HM) mit PM gefahren und mich auch an Pansy (immer eine gute Quelle ) orientiert. Durch die vielen Intervalle dieses Jahr hatte ich die 90% gut im Gefühl, so dass der PM kaum "bremsen" musste. Erste Runde nach 2:15h hatte ich eine NP (mit Nullen) von 80% der FTP (wahrscheinlich einen tick viel?). In der zweiten Runde konnte ich auf dem Garmin wegen massiven Schlamms nix mehr erkennen und bin nur nach Gefühl gefahren und hatte am Ende nach knap 4:40h eine NP von ca. 77% der FTP. Hatte mir darüberhinaus das erste Mal den Kalorienbedarf ausgerechnet und dementsprechend verpflegt.
Alles in allem bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Saisonstart!!!


----------



## MTBmarkoT (18. April 2016)

Da gab es gestern viele DNF schön das du durchgekommen bist! Ich denke du kannst ruhig schneller fahren


----------



## __Stefan__ (19. April 2016)

tja, Nebenhöhlenentzündungen sind blöd, saublöd .... zufälligerweise wieder in einem VO2max Block erwischt. Glaube, so etwas geht nur, wenn man in einer sozialen Blase lebt.





Am Sonntag schon das erste Rennen abgesagt, ob ich bei den geplanten Rennnen in 2 bzw. 3 Wochen starte(n kann), muss ich mir noch gründlich überlegen. Höhepunkt ist Anfang Juli, das hat Priorität.


----------



## Milan Racer (19. April 2016)

Das ist bitter, und dann bekommt man es grafisch auch noch so deutlich gezeigt.
Dauert Wochen um wieder das "alte" Niveau zu erreichen.
Gute Besserung wünsche ich


----------



## Kottenstroeter (19. April 2016)

Milan Racer schrieb:


> Gute Besserung wünsche ich



Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen!
PMC ist da auch nicht sonderlich hilfreich. 
Zwingt einem meist viel zu früh wieder auf's Rad, bzw. das Versäumte möglichst fix wieder aufzuholen, 
wenn man sieht wie die Graphen in den Keller rauschen.

Heute gibt's noch eine 4x4min VO2max und am Samstag schauen wir dann mal, ob der PM bei dem alten Mann irgendwas gebracht hat. 
Zurzeit fülle ich mich leicht ausgelutscht. 
Keine Ahnung ob's die Pollen, ne ranrauschende Erkältung, oder nur dem Tapern/Phantomschmerzen geschuldet ist. 
Das so Richtig-geil-auf-Marathon-Feeling fehlt jedenfalls (noch) komplett.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ronne1983 (20. April 2016)

So ich melde mich dann auch mal wieder zu Wort...
Diese Woche die ersten 2 VO2max-Einheiten des Jahres...5x5´ sowie 4x8´ mit dem Ergebnis dass ich laut GC 130-140% meiner W´ausgeschöpft habe!?!

Da ich dieses Jahr von kein VO2max trainiert habe deutet das doch auf eine Verbesserung der FTP hin oder sehe ich das verkehrt?


----------



## mete (20. April 2016)

Ronne1983 schrieb:


> So ich melde mich dann auch mal wieder zu Wort...
> Diese Woche die ersten 2 VO2max-Einheiten des Jahres...5x5´ sowie 4x8´ mit dem Ergebnis dass ich laut GC 130-140% meiner W´ausgeschöpft habe!?!
> 
> Da ich dieses Jahr von kein VO2max trainiert habe deutet das doch auf eine Verbesserung der FTP hin oder sehe ich das verkehrt?



Das deutet vor allem darauf hin, dass Deine in GC hinterlegte W' falsch ist .

Ob Du Dich bei der FTP verbessert hast, bekommst Du nur mit einem FTP-Test heraus, oder Du vergleichst die in den Intervallen erreichte Durchschnittsleistung mit der früherer, identischer Einheiten, so als groben Abschätzer.


----------



## Ronne1983 (20. April 2016)

Nunja...zugegeben der letzte richtige Test stammt aus dem Dezember...daraus habe ich dann auch W´relativ genau ermitteln können...

Da ich ich seitdem aber nur SST und L4 trainiert habe, sollte sich meine W´doch nicht wesentlich verbessert haben oder sehe ich das falsch?

Vom Gefühl her haben sich vorallem die gestrigen 8-min L5 Intervalle eher wie L4 angefühlt...scheinbar hat das Trainingslager vorletzte Woche erfreulicherweise doch was gebracht


----------



## mete (20. April 2016)

L4-Training kann Deine anaerobe Leistungsfähigkeit natürlich auch verbessern. Dass das am Traningslager von vor zwei Wochen liegt, bezweifle ich dann aber doch .


----------



## Stoni (20. April 2016)

w' ist die Arbeit/Zeit die oberhalb der ftp/cp zugebracht wurde, daher könnten die eingestellten Werte zu klein sein, oder du hast deine Ausdauerleistung deutlich verbessert oder der PM ist falsch kalibriert.

Wenn ich auf dem Ergo hohe vo2 Intervalle fahre, dann knacke ich auch häufig den W', auf der Straße ist das schwieriger, da mir die Landschaft dazu fehlt bzw. quäle ich mich dort nicht so stark.


----------



## Leon96 (22. April 2016)

Ich bin aktuell in nem Schwellenintervall fast genauso schnell wie letztes Jahr im Allout.
Dachte erst mein Garmin verscheißt mich, aber das ist kein GPS-Fehler.


----------



## Levty2001 (22. April 2016)

Klasse Leon .
Ich bin leider mit gebrochenem Schlüsselbein erstmal  (wieder) zu einer Auszeit gezwungen.


----------



## JensL (22. April 2016)

Super Leon 

Geschwindigkeit ist zwar keine perfekte Vergleichsgröße, aber man sieht gut, dass die meisten Hobbies über eine Gewichtsreduktion wahrscheinlich "mehr" herausholen können, als über die Optimierung der VO2Max Intervalle.

P.S.: Gute Besserung Levty!


----------



## Schreiner (23. April 2016)

Man sieht doch schön das er mit deutlich weniger watt dieselbe Geschwindigkeit hatte, vergleichsgröße sind also die gemessenen Watt oder steh ich aufm Schlauch?

Auch von mir gute Besserung.


----------



## JensL (23. April 2016)

Und wie kann das kommen?

1. Besseres Material 
2. Bessere Bedingungen 
3. Niedrigeres Gewicht.

Da ich da von ausgehe, dass 1 und 2 sehr ähnlich sind, muss es am Gewicht liegen.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Leon96 (23. April 2016)

Schreiner schrieb:


> Man sieht doch schön das er mit deutlich weniger watt dieselbe Geschwindigkeit hatte, vergleichsgröße sind also die gemessenen Watt oder steh ich aufm Schlauch?
> 
> Auch von mir gute Besserung.


Naja, unterm Strich zählt aber W/KG
Viel Watt machen ja nicht schnell wenn ich dabei 95 Kilo wiege.


----------



## lyse (23. April 2016)

Doch immer, außer es geht bergauf ;-) Würde ich soviel Watt drücken wie du oder JensL, könnte ich mir z.bsp. Zeitfahren als geeignete Disziplin vorstellen.

@Levty2001 gute Besserung!!!


----------



## Cubinator (24. April 2016)

Hi zusammen, 
Was sind denn eurer Meinung nach die 3 wichtigsten Ratschläge die ein "Powermeterneuling" befolgen sollte? Das Buch "Training and Racing with a Power Meter" hab ich schon gelesen. 

Viele Grüße


----------



## __Stefan__ (24. April 2016)

a) beide Bücher lesen, Friel und Hunter/Allen
b) die ersten Tests, seien es 2x8min,20min oder 60 min nicht so Ernst nehmen. Pacing muss gelernt werden
c) die ersten Monate mal Erfahrung sammeln
d) Charakteristik der Zielrennen erkennen und entsprechend trainieren.


----------



## filiale (24. April 2016)

filiale schrieb:


> Habt Ihr auch eine "Windmaschine" / Ventilator vor der Rolle stehen ? Oder besteht die Gefahr der Erkältung bei so viel Zugluft ? Eventuell eine indirekte Luftumwälzung ?



update:
Ich habe mir diese hier geholt, bläst auf Stufe 4 alles weg  
Bei 4m Entfernung und direktem "Anpusten" ist es in der ersten Stufe nicht zuviel und nicht zu wenig. Ich brauche fast kein Handtuch mehr. 2 Fenster stehen dabei auf kipp. Zimmertür ist zu. Somit ist es eine Luftumwälzung mit Frischluftzufuhr. So ist es perfekt.


----------



## Cubinator (24. April 2016)

Eine wichtige Frage hätte ich noch: Woher wisst ihr wann ihr was bzw welche Einheiten trainiert?


----------



## __Stefan__ (24. April 2016)

nichts für ungut, aber so etwas Grundlagenwissen sollte man beim Training mit einem Leistungsmesser schon mitbringen. Setzt ja auf einen Grundstock an Wissen/Meinungen/Weltansichten auf.

Die Grundlagen sind recht gut (und verdaulich) in Friel's Trainingsbibel erklärt. Das würde ich als allererstes lesen.


----------



## Cubinator (24. April 2016)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> nichts für ungut, aber so etwas Grundlagenwissen sollte man beim Training mit einem Leistungsmesser schon mitbringen. Setzt ja auf einen Grundstock an Wissen/Meinungen/Weltansichten auf.
> 
> Die Grundlagen sind recht gut (und verdaulich) in Friel's Trainingsbibel erklärt. Das würde ich als allererstes lesen.



Hab ich gelesen und trainiere auch seit einiger Zeit damit. Aber dann werd ich wohl einfach mal ausprobieren was für mich passt.


----------



## JensL (24. April 2016)

Schau auch mal bei ihm vorbei http://jpansy.at. Hab dort viel gelernt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kottenstroeter (26. April 2016)

So, mein erster kleiner Saisonhöhepunkt mit PM ist geschafft. 
Konnte mich um 6min auf der Mitteldistanz verbessern, bin zufrieden. 
Im Ziel waren gefühlt noch so einige Körner über, da war ich wohl etwas sparsam unterwegs. 
Aber egal! Besser so als anders herum. Pacing mit PM will erstmal gelernt sein. 
Wenn man schon fast ein halbes Jahrhundert auf dem Buckel hat, ist man schon froh, wenn es nicht in die andere Richtung geht. 

Jetzt habe ich 3 Monate Zeit, mich mittels PM auf den eigentlichen Saisonhöhepunkt vorzubereiten, ein 24h-Rennen, dieses Jahr im 4er. 
Jeder Turn wird also etwas unter 1 Stunde dauern.
Wie würdet ihr die 3 Monate gestalten?
Dachte quasi an einen zweiten Aufbau, also je 1 Monat Grundlage, dann SST und im letzten Monat VO2max. Falsch gedacht?
Obwohl schon mehrere 24h-Rennen gefahren, bin ich immer noch nicht sicher, was das Wichtigste ist. 
Bisher (mit Puls) habe ich immer auf möglichst lange und hohe Umfänge im GA1-Bereich gesetzt. 
SST und VO2max wurden vernachlässigt, was sicher nicht optimal war.

Eure Meinungen/Erfahrungen/Empfehlungen?


----------



## JensL (26. April 2016)

Erstmal Glückwunsch zur Verbesserung 

Im 4er kannst Du doch jedes Mal Attacke fahren (zumindest fast).
Ich kenne jetzt Deine Historie nicht, aber einen GA Block halte ich nicht für notwendig. Ich würde eher einen guten Mix aus SST und Vo2Max machen (und Spass am biken haben). Der Rest kommt von alleine. Wenn Du vorher noch ein, zwei Mittelstrecken fährst um etwas Rennhärte zu bekommen, sollte das meiner Meinung nach mehr als reichen.


----------



## __Stefan__ (26. April 2016)

Build phase: "Train like you race"

würde mir mal den Kurs anschauen und die Anforderungen abschätzen. Was braucht es um in 1 h möglichst viel zu fahren? Die Komponenten dann im Training umsetzen.


----------



## Kottenstroeter (26. April 2016)

JensL schrieb:


> Im 4er kannst Du doch jedes Mal Attacke fahren (zumindest fast)



Mmmmh, er so um die Schwelle hat sich ganz gut bewährt. Man will ja auch noch am zweiten Tag anständige Zeiten liefern. 



JensL schrieb:


> Ich kenne jetzt Deine Historie nicht, aber einen GA Block halte ich nicht für notwendig



Da bin ich auch am Grübeln, ob ich den nicht weg lasse, mich mehr auf SST konzentriere und dafür am Wochenende ordentlich Kilometer schruppe. Ist halt die Gretchenfrage, wie weit man das GA1-Geradel reduziert. 
Bisher war eigentlich immer zu beobachten, wer bei uns in der Vorbereitung zu wenig GA1 gefahren ist, bekam spätestens am zweiten Tag bei so einem Rennen Probleme, regenerierte in den Pausen schlechter.



__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Was braucht es um in 1 h möglichst viel zu fahren?



Dampf auf den Geraden + fixe Antritte, da der Kurs etwas "spitzig" ist.

Denke ich werde mal mit einer Kombi aus möglichst langen SST-Einheiten starten und am Wochenende gibt's dann GA1.


----------



## Themar7 (26. April 2016)

Probiere mal 2 Einheiten pro Tag unterzubringen, natürlich wenn es zeitlich und privat vereinbar ist. 
Früh und abends SST.


----------



## Kottenstroeter (26. April 2016)

Würde nur am Wochenende funktionieren.
Hatte ich aber die letzten Jahre vor dem 24h Rennen an den Wochenenden öfters gemacht, z.T. 3x pro Tag, um mich an den Rhythmus zu gewönnen.
War definitiv hilfreich aber auch sehr fordernd!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan Racer (26. April 2016)

Kottenstroeter schrieb:


> Denke ich werde mal mit einer Kombi aus möglichst langen SST-Einheiten starten und am Wochenende gibt's dann GA1.



so etwas trainiert der Marathonweltmeister. Ist jetzt nicht gerade das was du im 4er Team beim 24h Rennen brauchst oder?
Natürlich brauch man eine gute Grundlage für eine schnelle Regeneration. Trotzdem würde ich vielmehr Intensität im Training einbauen.
Ich bin in München und Duisburg schon im 4er Team gefahren. Warum macht ihr so lange Turns? Jede Runde wechseln ist definitiv schneller bzw. machen es so die Sieger


----------



## Milan Racer (26. April 2016)

[QUOTE="Kottenstroeter, post: 13767133, member: 356354"
Dachte quasi an einen zweiten Aufbau, also je 1 Monat Grundlage, dann SST und im letzten Monat VO2max. Falsch gedacht?
[/QUOTE]

ich würde es mischen und nicht 4 Wochen hintereinander das gleiche Trainieren. Ich fahre selbst in einer Woche immer unterschiedliche Bereiche.


----------



## Kottenstroeter (26. April 2016)

Milan Racer schrieb:


> so etwas trainiert der Marathonweltmeister. Ist jetzt nicht gerade das was du im 4er Team beim 24h Rennen brauchst oder?


Gute Frage....




Milan Racer schrieb:


> Warum macht ihr so lange Turns?



Tja, bis wir alten Säcke mal auf Schwung kommen, braucht's schon eine Runde. Und wenn es dann einmal läuft...
Die Strategie mit den 3 Runden ist nicht die beste Wahl. Deswegen werde ich dieses Jahr um eine andere Strategie kämpfen!
Tagsüber 2 Runden, nachts auf 3 gehen und am zweiten Tag dann auf 1 Runde wechseln.


----------



## Leon96 (26. April 2016)

Ich kann ja nur von mir und meiner 24-h-Teilnahme letztes Jahr sprechen (und damit verbunden schlechtem Niveau)
War das 24-h-Rennen am Alfsee. Platz 5/61 4-er Team männlich.

Wir sind den kürzesten möglichen Rhytmus gefahren. (rund um 30min je Turn da die Runde recht lang war)

Gerade in der Nacht haben wir mit dem kurzen Rhytmus extrem viel Zeit gut gemacht. Außerdem sind unsere Zeiten im Vergleich zu den Leuten die nachts einen längeren Rhytmus als tagsüber gefahren sind am zweiten Tag deutlich weniger eingebrochen. Zumindest im Vergleich mit der direkten Konkurrenz.
Die ersten 6h war unsere Platzierung konstant. Mit der kommenden Nacht bis zum Rennende haben wir im Vergleich zu unserem direkten Umfeld immer mehr und mehr Zeit gutgemacht.
Daraus schlussfolger ich dass Rhytmuswechsel zusätzlich kontraproduktiv sind.

Schlaf ist aus Erfahrung übrigens auch kontraproduktiv da der Kreislauf mehr einbricht als man Regenerationsvorteil gewinnt. Zumindest geht das mir so.
Bin 2013 mein erstes 24-h-Rennen gefahren. Da gab es nachts eine Rennunterbrechung von 5h wegen Wetterlage. Bis zur Nacht war ich super im Flow. Am nächsten Tag hab ich nur noch gedacht ich sterbe. Es ging ab dem ersten Meter gar nix mehr.

Daher spricht nix dafür nachts längere Turns zu fahren.

Sondern jede Runde immer wieder durchkloppen. Man ist einfach eher im Flow und bleibt auf Spannung.

Das hat seinen Grund warum am Alfsee selbst die guten 2er-Teams immer alle 30min gewechselt haben (auch nachts) und das auch bei anderen Rennen der Fall ist.


----------



## Milan Racer (26. April 2016)

das war mein letztes 24h im 4er Team. Man erkennt zwar nicht viel, aber zumindest soviel das es wenig Leistung im Ausdauerbereich war


----------



## Kottenstroeter (26. April 2016)

Uff, nicht schlecht!!!
Werde mal schauen, zu was ich die Jungs (und mich) motivieren kann. 
Aber da sind wir gaaanz weit weg von.

Um nochmal zum eigentlichen (Thread)Thema zurück zu kommen:
Da ich erst seit Anfang des Jahres mit PM unterwegs bin, kann ich definitiv bestätigen, es bringt was!
Die FTP ist beständig in eine Richtung geschwankt, wenn evtl. auch etwas langsam als gedacht.

Letztes Jahr sind die Zeiten bei mir stagniert, dieses Jahr beim ersten Halbmarathon um 6min verbessert.
Das mag nicht viel sein (für mich schon), aber ich war gegen Ende deutlich fitter, so das kurz der Gedanke aufkam, die 100km in Angriff zu nehmen. Evtl. war die hinterlegt FTP auch etwas zu niedrig. Werde die Tage nochmal einen Test fahren müssen.

Alles in allem hat sich die Anschaffung des PMs gelohnt, wenn man aber auch etwas aufpassen muss, nicht den Spaß am eigentlichen Biken zu verlieren! Ich bin und bleibe nur ein Hobbywürstchen, was neben Familie, Arbeit, Haus und weiteren Verpflichtungen versucht, die wenigen Stunden etwas effektiver zu nutzen. Da muss man(n) schon aufpassen, sich nicht noch in der Freizeit unter zu hohem Druck zu setzen. Dann wird's irgendwann kritisch.


----------



## Leon96 (26. April 2016)

Kottenstroeter schrieb:


> Letztes Jahr sind die Zeiten bei mir stagniert, dieses Jahr beim ersten Halbmarathon um 6min verbessert.
> Das mag nicht viel sein (für mich schon)


Ich finde 6 Minuten sind schon ne ganze Menge.
Da brauchst du nicht tiefstapen. Das ist top!


----------



## Milan Racer (26. April 2016)

Kottenstroeter schrieb:


> Alles in allem hat sich die Anschaffung des PMs gelohnt, wenn man aber auch etwas aufpassen muss, nicht den Spaß am eigentlichen Biken zu verlieren!



wenn du das schon nach einen halben Jahr festgestellt hast ist alles ok. Kenne Leute die gucken nur noch aufs Garmin und nicht mehr nach vorne. Bei mir gibts vermutlich keine FTP Steigerung mehr dieses Jahr. Die Rennen laufen ja schon zur Zeit. Über Wattwerte aus euren Rennen würde ich mich freuen. Da bekommt man sonst immer recht wenig mit. Hat mich gefreut am Wochenende mal einen "Kollegen" hier aus dem Forum live beim Rennen kurz getroffen zu haben.


----------



## filiale (26. April 2016)

Kottenstroeter schrieb:


> So, mein erster kleiner Saisonhöhepunkt mit PM ist geschafft.
> Konnte mich um 6min auf der Mitteldistanz verbessern, bin zufrieden.
> Im Ziel waren gefühlt noch so einige Körner über, da war ich wohl etwas sparsam unterwegs.
> Aber egal! Besser so als anders herum. Pacing mit PM will erstmal gelernt sein.
> ...



Mein letztes 24h ging voll in die Hose weil ich gaaaaaaaaaanz viel GA1 trainiert habe und gaaaaaaaanz wenig Intervall, SST, VO2. Grundlage ist wichtig, aber was man auf einem 24h Rennen braucht ist Kraftausdauer. Da bringt das viele GA1 nichts. Eine Basis hast Du ja nun geschaffen, jetzt geht es raus aus der Komfortzone des GA1.  Ich würde das GA1 in GA2 oberes Limit umwandeln, dazu dann SST und VO2max. Nach jedem SST oder VO2max am nächsten Tag eine lange 2.5 - 3std L2 oberes limit. Damit bin ich bisher sehr gut zurecht gekommen und merke/messe spürbare Verbesserungen. Dazwischen immer mal 1 Tag nix tun oder laufen oder Kraftraining oder oder oder, jedenfalls eine andere Belastung als radeln.


----------



## mete (26. April 2016)

24h im 4er Team hat halt nichts mit 24h solo gemein. Wer da nicht jede Runde wechselt, kann mögliche Ambitionen auf eine gute Platzierung eigentlich schon von vornherein begraben. Normalerweise sind die Runden bei solchen Rennen 20'-30' lang, also sollte man trainieren, alle 60' bis 120' für diese Zeit einen rauszuhauen, sprich, alles ab L4 ist sinnvoll, alles deutlich darunter ist für diese Art von Rennen imho "falsch" trainiert. Am meisten Zeit gewinnt man übrigens, wenn die Runden nachts auf demselben Niveau wie tagsüber gefahren werden, dazu sollte man auch Dunkelfahrten intensiver trainieren und mit vernünftiger Lampe antreten .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TTT (26. April 2016)

So viele Poster, so viele Meinungen. Hier meine:

Unbekannte:
- Profil
- auf welchen Turnus einigt ihr euch (1, 2, 3 oder 4 Runden)
Prinzipiell (mit Verschiebung der Gewichtung nach unterschiedlicher Einteilung) die Zonen nach Wichtigkeit sortiert:
L4 (Schwellenleistung)
L3 (Tempohärte)
L2 (Grundlagen, was auch immer man darunter versteht)
L5 VO2max

Bei 3 Monaten Zeit würde ich deswegen tatsächlich 1 Monat "Grundlagenblock" als Polarisiertes Training machen: 2x pro Woche L5 Intervalle, der Rest L2. Die Wochensteigerung bei der L2, nicht bei den Intervallen. Vierte Woche Regeneration.
Dann 8 Wochen Schwerpunkt L3 und L4, jedoch 1x pro Woche L5 und L2, gegen Ende L5 immer mehr runterschrauben zugunsten SST.


----------



## Kottenstroeter (27. April 2016)

TTT schrieb:


> So viele Poster, so viele Meinungen. Hier meine


Mmmh, in der Tat viele unterschiedliche Meinungen. 
Trotzdem erstmal "Vielen Dank" an alle, für die vielen Tipps und Anregungen! 

Die Tendenz ist für mich aber erkennbar, weniger GA1-Geradel und dafür rauf mit der Intensität. 
Bin immer wieder erstaunt, mit wieviel Intensität ihr so unterwegs seid, bzw. mit wie wenig ich bisher.



TTT schrieb:


> Dann 8 Wochen Schwerpunkt L3 und L4, jedoch 1x pro Woche L5 und L2, gegen Ende L5 immer mehr runterschrauben zugunsten SST


Warum gegen Ende wieder mit der Intensität runter?


----------



## BENDERR (27. April 2016)

es gibt da einfach verschiedene ansätze, wie man mit intensität umgeht.
1) man beginnt mit langen und weniger intensiven intervallen und steigert die intensität, während man die dauer reduziert
2) man beginnt mit kurzen und sehr intensiven intervallen und steigert dann die dauer, während die intensität ein bisschen reduziert wird (so trainiert angeblich SKY)

ich finde beides einleuchtent.. zweiteres habe ich noch nie ausprobiert, wenn es sich ergibt, möchte ich das aber mal tun


----------



## Kottenstroeter (27. April 2016)

BENDERR schrieb:


> 2) man beginnt mit kurzen und sehr intensiven intervallen und steigert dann die dauer, während die intensität ein bisschen reduziert wird (so trainiert angeblich SKY)



Interessanter Ansatz!
Könnte man doch direkt mal probieren. 
Da ich seit 4 Wochen vermehrt VO2max-Intervalle eingebaut habe, wird das jetzt einfach die nächsten 4 Wochen weiter intensiviert. 
Hab mich ja quasi schon an die fiesen Dinger gewöhnt. Wobei, zwei von diesen Einheiten unter der Woche sind schon sportlich. 
Aber von nix kommt nix.


----------



## TTT (27. April 2016)

Kottenstroeter schrieb:


> Warum gegen Ende wieder mit der Intensität runter?


Na weil das der Bereich ist, der speziell im Alter regelmäßig trainiert werden sollte, für das Event selber aber am wenigsten spezifisch ist. Je näher du auf das Event zugehst, umso spezifischer sollte es werden.


----------



## Kottenstroeter (27. April 2016)

Ok, verstanden!


----------



## onkel_c (28. April 2016)

Kottenstroeter schrieb:


> Wobei, zwei von diesen Einheiten unter der Woche sind schon sportlich.
> Aber von nix kommt nix.



trainingssache. 
ich trainiere ja ganzjährig vo2. im winter nur einmal die woche und etwas weniger intensiv (untere grenze) und nicht so lang.
ab feb/märz dann 2x die woche und höhere int./dauer. da gewöhnt man sich dran... wenn man ausreichend erholt und mindesten2-3 tage zwischen den beiden einheiten hat, ist das kein problem.


----------



## MTBmarkoT (28. April 2016)

Thema Zeitverbesserung.

Im letzten Wettkampf (72km) konnte ich meine Zeit aus dem vorigen Jahr (von ähnlicher Distanz und HM) um 40 bis 45 Minuten unterbieten. 
zwar auch zu hart angefangen und am ende eingegangen aber trotzdem schneller und die nächsten Tage sehr viel schneller erholt!

PM Training seit Februar 
mit BKOOL seit November 

FTP Test müsste mal wieder sein. da ich aber auch krank war halte ich zur Zeit eher das Niveau bzw. es bleibt bestehen.


----------



## JensL (28. April 2016)

Chapeau!!!  Worauf führst Du die Steigerung zurück?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBmarkoT (28. April 2016)

JensL schrieb:


> Chapeau!!!  Worauf führst Du die Steigerung zurück?



Vorher Polar Personaltrainer genutzt. Hier wurde es nie intensiv genug, zuviel GA geradel. 
Seit Beskidy 2015 dann durch Oflecht auf Watt gekommen. Belesen und irgendwann angeschafft, trainieren, belesen, trainieren

Nur durch Training wird man schnell. 
Das Pacing finde ich hierbei am hilfreichsten egal ob im Training oder im Rennen. Man qäult sich einfach mehr auch wenn der Kopf sagt das muss nicht sein, solange die Werte stimmen kann man sich wunderbar überwinden. So geht es mir jedenfalls


----------



## Stoni (28. April 2016)

.......ja, is denn hier der ganze UHU-Verein unterwegs - moin Marko!


----------



## MTBmarkoT (28. April 2016)

Stoni schrieb:


> .......ja, is denn hier der ganze UHU-Verein unterwegs - moin Marko!


Ich war schon vor den Eulen hier aktiv. Man muss sich ja informieren


----------



## Stoni (28. April 2016)

........und ich schon lange Zeit vor Dir ..............da gabs Eulen nur im Zoo oder aufm DAchboden.........sind tolle Bilder von Harzburg, war bei den Bedingungen eine voll und ganz anzuerkennnende Leistung!

Stell doch mal ein neutralisiertes Leistungsdiagramm davon ein........wäre sicher interessant zu sehen.


----------



## Milan Racer (28. April 2016)

Stoni schrieb:


> tolle Bilder von Harzburg



wer ist denn dort mitgefahren?
Bedingungen waren ja traumhaft


----------



## Berrrnd (28. April 2016)

würde ja zu gerne mal einen vergleich des rennens zwischen peter und dir sehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBmarkoT (28. April 2016)

Peter War eine Stunde schneller als ich


----------



## Stoni (28. April 2016)




----------



## MTBmarkoT (28. April 2016)

NP lag bei 228w bei zarten <65kg 
Kurzdistanz liegt mehr deutlich besser.


----------



## Milan Racer (28. April 2016)

k_star schrieb:


> würde ja zu gerne mal einen vergleich des rennens zwischen peter und dir sehen.



Peter war auf der Langstrecke unterwegs und ich Mitteldistanz.
Erfolgreich somit beide. Im direkten Vergleich habe ich keine Chance.
NP waren 370Watt


----------



## Milan Racer (28. April 2016)

hier meine Leistungsdaten. Am Berg ab 1:20 habe ich mich über 5min mit 397Watt vom letzten Mitfahrer lösen können.


----------



## __Stefan__ (29. April 2016)

Dann Glückwunsch an Euch beide! Da war Team "Watttraining Thread" ja wirklich erfolgreich!

Und das sogar mit einer (?) Stages am Rad. Dachte, man kann nur mit SRM gewinnen


----------



## Stoni (29. April 2016)

Mit SRM weiss man nur genauer, warum man nicht gewonnen hat!


----------



## mete (30. April 2016)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Dann Glückwunsch an Euch beide! Da war Team "Watttraining Thread" ja wirklich erfolgreich!
> 
> Und das sogar mit einer (?) Stages am Rad. Dachte, man kann nur mit SRM gewinnen



Keine Ahnung, was die Seitenhiebe hier immer sollen, denn wenn doch über dieses Thema diskutiert wird, will es keiner hören. Aber wenn man den Thread aufmerksam verfolgt hat, kann man ziemlich schnell schlussfolgern, dass entweder der PM von Peter, oder der von Milanracer keine korrekten Daten liefern kann, was ausdrücklich nicht heißt, dass man nicht mit beiden einigermaßen vernünftig trainieren kann.


----------



## __Stefan__ (30. April 2016)

Keine Ahnung, warum du das auf dich beziehst. Dürfte wohl jedem hier klar sein, dass dies woanders hin gerichtet ist. Und im konkreten Fall geht es um ein konkretes Posting, wo einer der beiden von demjenigen ziemlich beleidigt worden ist. Kannst ja mal suchen.


----------



## mete (30. April 2016)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, warum du das auf dich beziehst. Dürfte wohl jedem hier klar sein, dass dies woanders hin gerichtet ist. Und im konkreten Fall geht es um ein konkretes Posting, wo einer der beiden von demjenigen ziemlich beleidigt worden ist. Kannst ja mal suchen.



Ist mir ja eigentlich auch egal, ich wollte eigentlich nur anmerken, dass die Stages-Kritik (Genauigkeit Absolutwerte) nicht unberechtigt erscheint, jetzt, wo man mehr als zwei Vergleichsathleten hat. Daten kann man ja alle hier nachlesen, wenn keiner etwas gelöscht hat. Will eigentlich auch nicht mehr dazu sagen, würde es sogar begrüßen, wenn wir das jetzt nicht wieder diskutieren .

Ich wäre eigentlich auch in BH auf der mittleren Strecke zugegen gewesen, leider hat es mich zwei Tage vorher gesundheitlich erwischt .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __Stefan__ (30. April 2016)

Es geht nicht um die Kritik an sich, sondern wie die Kritik  geäußert wird.


----------



## mete (30. April 2016)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Es geht nicht um die Kritik an sich, sondern wie die Kritik  geäußert wird.


okee .


----------



## __Stefan__ (30. April 2016)




----------



## Milan Racer (1. Mai 2016)

mete schrieb:


> dass entweder der PM von Peter, oder der von Milanracer keine korrekten Daten liefern kann



ich fahre CP20 Tests, Peter glaube 3h. Bitte da nicht die Werte miteinander vergleichen. Peter ist auf der Langstrecke unterwegs und ich kann da nicht mitgehen. Selbst wenn wir eine ähnliche FTP hätten kann Peter diese oder eben nur gering drunter viel länger treten als ich.
Wir wollen hier aber unsere Leistung gar nicht vergleichen und ich meine Leistung hier nicht in den Vordergrund stellen. Es interessiert aber vielleicht den ein oder anderen welche Werte es eben braucht um mal ein Rennen zu gewinnen. Ich muss meine Daten hier nicht präsentieren. Mache dies aber gerne und kann mir damit auch einen gewissen positiven Druck selbst aufbauen.

Habe letzte Woche mit Stages telefoniert.
Unser Laden ist jetzt übrigens auch Stages Händler. So schlecht können die Teile nicht sein


----------



## BENDERR (1. Mai 2016)

Na, nur weil euer Laden jetzt Stages Händler ist, sagt dass doch nichts über die Qualität von Stages aus 
Typisches Scheinargument, solltest du im Studium doch mal davon gehört haben 

Gestern Rennen gefahren, hier in paar Daten:
Leistung avg: 266 W
NP: 287 W
TSS: 150
IF: 1,096

Rennzeit war knapp 1:15 h

am Mittwoch fahr ich einen neuen Test..

Hier noch ein Bildchen mit der zuletzt getesteten FTP als Referenz:







(über die Höhenmeter nicht wundern.. hat leicht genieselt, das passt alles nicht so ganz. eigntl sind wir 4x die gleiche runde gefahren  )

Edit: Leistungsdaten reingeschrieben.. findet man ja eh bei Strava


----------



## Stoni (1. Mai 2016)

Dat Bildkes funzt net.......


----------



## mete (1. Mai 2016)

Milan Racer schrieb:


> ich fahre CP20 Tests, Peter glaube 3h. Bitte da nicht die Werte miteinander vergleichen. Peter ist auf der Langstrecke unterwegs und ich kann da nicht mitgehen. Selbst wenn wir eine ähnliche FTP hätten kann Peter diese oder eben nur gering drunter viel länger treten als ich.



Ich vergleiche ja gar nicht die FTP, die kenne ich ja gar nicht von Euch beiden. Aber wenn bei Dir am Ende des Rennens eine NP von 370W (~5W/kg?) steht und Du trotzdem für zwei Runden mehr als die Hälfte der Zeit benötigst, die Peter für vier Runden brauchte (er hatte ja kürzlich gepostet, dass er bei seinem 3h Test keine 5W/kg schafft). Dann passt das eben irgendwie nicht zusammen. Das deckt sich auch mit dem, was Mr. Faker hier zu dem einen XC-Rennen  gepostet hatte, da standen bei Dir und dem Sieger der Elite (300W NP bei etwas über 60kg) am Ende auch rund 5W/kg NP und trotzdem waren die Zeiten pro Runde stark unterschiedlich. Aber ist ja auch egal, solange man die Werte halt nicht direkt vergleichen will.


----------



## Milan Racer (1. Mai 2016)

Mr. Faker wird ignoriert, das sehe ich hier nicht.
NP ist bei mir ohne "0" daher natürlich deutlich mehr als die Durchschnittsleistung.
aber auch egal, will hier nicht meine Leistung erklären müssen oder über andere werten


----------



## mete (1. Mai 2016)

Milan Racer schrieb:


> Mr. Faker wird ignoriert, das sehe ich hier nicht.
> NP ist bei mir ohne "0" daher natürlich deutlich mehr als die Durchschnittsleistung.



OKay, das wusste ich nicht, erklärt natürlich die Unterschiede (auch, wenn ich es nicht für sonderlich sinnvoll halte, die 0 wegzulassen). Rechtfertigen musst Du hier gar nichts, erst recht nicht vor mir, der selbst kaum Daten postet, aber interessant fand ich es schon .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan Racer (1. Mai 2016)




----------



## MTBmarkoT (1. Mai 2016)

BENDERR schrieb:


> Edit: Leistungsdaten reingeschrieben.. findet man ja eh bei Strava



wie ist den da dein Nick?!


----------



## BENDERR (1. Mai 2016)

Stoni schrieb:


> Dat Bildkes funzt net.......



habs jetzt in die galerie hier geladen.. sollte nun gehen 



MTBmarkoT schrieb:


> wie ist den da dein Nick?!



Benjamin S.


----------



## __Stefan__ (2. Mai 2016)

Während meiner 2.5 Wochen Krankheitsabstinenz hatte ich mal wieder Zeit Bücher zu lesen. U.a. die Autobiographie von Wiggins. Bin jetzt nicht so der Biographien-Fan, aber zu mindest die erste Hälfte des Buches war recht interessant. Ein paar ganz interessante Sachen über Training stand da drin. Und auch darüber, wie schon fast krankhaft er versuchte, ja nicht krank zu werden um ja keinen Tag Training zu verpassen. Tja, das verstehe ich sehr gut.

Heute dann meinen ersten Test nach der Pause gefahren. Tja, legt Euch keine Kinder zu. Reine Viren- und Bakterienschleudern. Denn so etwas





Bewirkt so etwas





Andererseits auch interessant, wie "wahr" Körpergefühl sein kann. Nach den paar Tagen Training hätte ich die FTP da hin geschätzt.

na wenigstens geht es jetzt mit der CTL wieder schneller rauf.


----------



## TTT (2. Mai 2016)

Irgendwie hilft es, wenn Andere auch mit Rückschlägen zu kämpfen haben. Bei mir ist seit Februar der Wurm drin. Entsprechend frustrierend der CTL Verlauf über 365 Tage (mit der FTP sieht's natürlich nicht besser aus):


----------



## Leon96 (2. Mai 2016)

Übersicht der letzten 12 Monate.
Also die Höhe der CTL habe ich mal rausgeschwärzt. Nicht, das es peinlich wird.
Bin jetzt bei 91% des CTL-Hochpunktes des Vorjahres.

Bin auf diesen Monat gespannt.
Die Belastung wird jetzt nochmal eine mehr als gute Ecke rauf gehen.
Entweder verkrafte ich das gut und es kommt ne gute Form bei rum.
Oder ich renn voll gegen die Wand.

Aktuell ists körperlich schon fordernder aber noch i.O
Form ist aktuell oben. War leider noch immer zu blöd nen FTP-Test unterzubringen.

Bin in zwei Wochen für 5 Tage im Schwarzwald und Ende Mai nochmal für 4 Tage.
Immer mit Gruppe und Rennrad.
Woche nach dem zweiten "Trainingslager" ist 24h-Rennen 4-er Team.
Allerdings nicht so ambitioniert wie letztes Jahr, eher ne fun-Gruppe. Wenn es das Wochenende nicht läuft habe ich theoretisch glücklicherweise die Option die Beine hochzunehmen ohne dass es groß auffallen würde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter88 (3. Mai 2016)

mete schrieb:


> ...
> Peter ...  keine 5W/kg schafft
> ....



 Mich trennen nur noch 2,5kg von den 5w/kg. Die 360w gehen 

Nächste Woche habe ich frei. Das heißt viel Training und kein kcal defiziet. Als Hobbybiker muss man die freie Zeit nutzen wenn man sie hat!
Danach sind es dann noch 2 Wochen bis Willingen. Vielleicht klappt es bis dahin mit den 5w/kg.


----------



## MTBmarkoT (3. Mai 2016)

Das ist ne Ansage....

Also Freizeit = Lange Ausfahrten?????


----------



## schu2000 (4. Mai 2016)

Freizeit = lange Ausfahrten + trotzdem noch genug Zeit für angemessene Ernährung und ordentliche Erholung schätz ich mal 
Bei mir zumindest ist es so, dass unter der Woche immer irgendwas zu kurz kommt - generell bei Feierabendrunden klappts dann mitm gut essen nicht so 100%, bei längeren Ausfahrten wirkt sich das obendrein zeitlich nicht zu knapp auf die Zeit aus, zu der ich ins Bett komme. In einer Urlaubswoche lässt sich das alles viel besser angehen.


----------



## chilla13 (4. Mai 2016)

Leon96 schrieb:


> Übersicht der letzten 12 Monate.
> Also die Höhe der CTL habe ich mal rausgeschwärzt. Nicht, das es peinlich wird.
> Bin jetzt bei 91% des CTL-Hochpunktes des Vorjahres.
> 
> ...



Moin, ich bin auch vom 13. bis zum 20.5. im Schwarzwald, Kirchzarten um genauer zu sein. Dann nochmals zwei Nächte in Albstadt zum Worldcup. Vielleicht geht ja mal was zusammen. Rennrad pack ich natürlich auch ein.


----------



## Peter88 (4. Mai 2016)

Länger als 3h fahre ich selten, 1x evtl. 2x die Woche 4h.
An freien Tagen fahre ich lieber 2x


Diese Woche (Urlaub) zum Beispiel:

Sa Marathon
So 15min Laufen

Mo Morgens: 3x10min 105%, Abends: 3h G2
Di 4h G1
Mi Morgens: Fahrspiel im Wald (Neues Material testen  ), Abends: 3h G2
Do 1h Radeln
Fr Training auf der Strecke: Anstiege im Renntempo, sonst G1
Sa 1h Radeln
So Marathon

Umfang und auch die Belastung sind in "normalen" Wochen natürlich geringer.


----------



## Peter88 (4. Mai 2016)

.


----------



## BENDERR (4. Mai 2016)

so, heute bin ich ja FTP Test gefahren.. motivation war am anfang eher so nicht so vorhanden, aber die kam dann während des tests.

5 min: +10 W
20 min: + 20 W (!)

somit: ~ 4,6 W/kg 

hier noch die (kurze) langzeitgrafik:





das einzig doofe daran: das training wird jetzt nochmal richtig hart mit 20 W mehr überall


----------



## onkel_c (4. Mai 2016)

TTT schrieb:


> Bei mir ist seit Februar der Wurm drin



dito. stagnation allenthalben. bleibe bei meinen lächerlichen 3,6-3,7W/Kg. einzige hoffnung wäre 5kg mehr drauf zu packen, dann steigt wenigstrens die wattzahl .

allein meine maximalleistung über 5sec ist wieder auf über 1500w gestiegen. ein schwacher trost.


----------



## Kottenstroeter (4. Mai 2016)

onkel_c schrieb:


> bleibe bei meinen lächerlichen 3,6-3,7W/Kg


 So ist das mit uns alten Säcken.

Ich muss dringendst wieder einen FTP-Test fahren, kann mich nur nicht aufraffen.
Die heute gefahrenen 4x4min VO2max kamen mir zu leicht vor, zumal ich vorher auch schon über 800hm in den Beinen hatte.
Da passt was nicht, oder ich hab mich inzwischen dran gewöhnt, oder mein Stages verkackert mich.
Bin sonst nach 4 min immer genau oben an der Bergkuppe, heute jedesmal drüber.
Das lässt doch hoffen!


----------



## TTT (4. Mai 2016)

onkel_c schrieb:


> dito. stagnation allenthalben. bleibe bei meinen lächerlichen 3,6-3,7W/Kg.


Heute das erste mal seit langem die 4x5min VO2max wieder durchziehen können... auf dem Niveau von Ende Januar! Ich krebse auch auf den 3,6 - 3,7 W/kg rum. Die Hauptschwierigkeit ist es für mich, nicht zu viel zu wollen, wenn's einem mal besser geht und das Wetter auch noch toll ist. Sonst schießt man sich gleich wieder ab...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_c (5. Mai 2016)

TTT schrieb:


> Sonst schießt man sich gleich wieder ab...



dafür habe ich gespür, sowas passiert mir eher nicht.
von ende februar bis in den april hinein waren bei uns @Work unheimlich viele leute teils heftig krank. ich bekomme selten was so richtig, kämpfte aber dieses jahr in der zeit latent immer wieder mit erkältungsanzeichen, magen-darm ... nie schlimm, aber über 4-6 wochen hatte ich dann ein ziemliches loch!

das muss ich eben jetzt erstmal teils kompensieren. deshalb wird sich bei mir alles etwas verzögern. 

immerhin verzeichne ich jetzt erhöhte aktivität und -2kg (überflüssiges)!


----------



## Cubinator (7. Mai 2016)

So, nach 2 Tests und einem Rennen (~1h) kann ich sagen, dass meine FTP bei ziemlich genau 3,7 Watt/kg liegt und meine CP5 bei ca. 5 Watt/kg. Werde das hier mal so stehen lassen um die Motivation hochzuhalten daran zu arbeiten und hoffe weiterhin auf wertvolle Tipps aus dem Thread!

Viele Grüße


----------



## mete (7. Mai 2016)

Heute mal meine "Lieblings"einheit, eingebettet in eine 3h Ausfahrt absolviert. Lief so semi-gut..


----------



## BENDERR (7. Mai 2016)

3x10x10"?


----------



## mete (7. Mai 2016)

Ah, nee, sorry, 3x10' 30"/30".


----------



## BENDERR (8. Mai 2016)

uh, das is hart.. ich fahr ab und zu 3x5' 30"/30" .. da bin ich schon jedes mal froh wenns rum is..


----------



## __Stefan__ (8. Mai 2016)

Sensibles Thema, ich weiß, aber ich wage es trotzdem mal zu posten.

Heute Rennen. Dieses Jahre mit P2M, letztes Jahr identischer Kurs mit Stages X9. Alles sonst gleich, ich bin  vielleicht 2 kg leichter dieses Jahr. Dies erklärt die Unterschiede nicht.

Dieses Jahr 4 min schneller, auf 64 km, trotzdem eine um 30 W geringere NP.

Hier mal exemplarisch ein Anstieg. Habe, bis auf 2 Sekunden, die gleiche Zeit rauf gebraucht:





Türkis ist letztes Jahr Stages, pink dieses Jahr P2M. Nun ich weiß, dass ich eine leichte Linksdominanz habe, aber dass die 1 h ins Rennen rein so heftig wird, hätte ich nicht gedacht. Ich bin wirklich viele Vergleiche im Keller auf meinem Kickr mit P1, Stages und P2M gefahren. So ein Ausmaß hätte ich nicht erwartet. Rennen ist dann doch wohl was anderes.

Das alles jetzt ohne Häme oder Beleidigung. Einfach nur zwei Datensätze am gleichen Berg übereinander gelegt.


----------



## Kottenstroeter (8. Mai 2016)

Uff, das sind heftige Abweichungen!
Hatten vor 2 Wochen interessehalber die bePROs (beidseitig) vom Kollegen mit meiner Stages verheiratet. 
Ich hab, wie vermutet, eine leichte Rechtslastigkeit. Mein Stages zeigt in allen Bereichen etwas weniger als die bePROs an. 
Bei meinen Kollegen liegen die Kurven (Stages/bePRO), bis auf leichte Ausreißer/Spitzen nach oben bei der Stages, sehr nah beieinander. QC filterte die aber meistens raus. Das passte schon ganz gut. Kein Vergleich zu deinen Abweichungen.

Hast du wirklich so eine starke Linkslastigkeit, oder liefert ein oder evtl. sogar beide Systeme abweichende Werte in die jeweils andere Richtung, so dass in Summe eine solche Differenz raus kommt?


----------



## __Stefan__ (9. Mai 2016)

nein, das passt schon so. Gerade im SST Bereich habe ich eine Abweichung bis zu 10%, was genau die 30 W Unterschied hier sind. Allerdings sah ich bisher immer die 10% als obere Grenze an. Auf der Rolle unter "kontrollierten" Bedingungen mit konstantem Widerstand elektronisch über den Kickr gesteuert sind alle meine 3 Leistungsmesser (Stages, P1, P2M) plausibel.

Was halt das schwierige ist, diese Abweichung ist nicht konstant. Am Rennrad, ich bin sehr viele km parallel mit P1 & Stages gefahren, ist die Abweichung definitiv geringer. Auch auf der Rolle. Eine Erklärung kann sein, dass die Gangsprünge geringer sind, von daher tritt man gleichmäßiger. Habe mal so eine Art Regression drüber laufen lassen (Regression Tree). Die kurzfristige Variabilität der Kadenz hatte einen signifikanten Einfluß. Gerade gestern bei so einem Rennen schaltet man ja viel. Auch auf so einem Rolleurkurs.

Dann ist die Abweichung von Tag zu Tag unteschiedlich und innerhalb einer Fahrt. Also man kann wirklich nur sehr wenig vorhersagen. Das jetzt bei dem Rennen hat mich halt schon etwas geschockt, aber mit einer Nacht dazwischen im Rahmen des was für mich zu erwarten ist. Abweichungen bis zu 10% werden in der Literatur auch als Norm und nicht als Ausnahme genannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (9. Mai 2016)

Ich vermute (wirklich nur eine Vermutung) Stages hat schlicht ein Problem, zu jedem Zeitpunkt die richtige TF zu erkennen, insbesondere bei sehr hoher und sehr niedriger TF. Bei sehr hoher TF habe ich auch ab und an mit der Powertap ein Problem bei der TF-Anzeige, die Leistung stimmt aber bzw. ist zumindest plausibel. Die PT-Software scheint solche Ausreißer also intern zu erkennen und herauszufiltern, es könnte also sein, dass sich dieses Problem mit einem Firmware-Update irgendwann auch mal bei Stages beheben lässt. Vielleicht kannst Du auch mal die TF über Deine Wattkurve legen? Ich bin gestern auch wieder mein Stages am Crosser gefahren und die Wattwerte lassen sich teilweise (insbesondere bei starken Antritten) einfach nicht ernst nehmen, das Gerät ist in Ordnung (wurde mehrmals überprüft).


----------



## Peter88 (9. Mai 2016)

> Dieses Jahr 4 min schneller, auf 64 km, trotzdem eine um 30 W geringere NP



Sollte man nicht besser die Durchschnittsleistungen miteinander vergleichen?
Da bei der Berechnung der NP die Zeit im hohem Leistungsbereich eine höhere Gewichtung bekommt, wir es ja ungenauer. Man fährt ja nie mit konstanter Leistung

Mag sein das sich an der Qualität deiner Schlussfolgerung dadurch nicht ändert. Aber richtiger wäre es
Glaube ich


----------



## mete (9. Mai 2016)

Peter88 schrieb:


> Sollte man nicht besser die Durchschnittsleistungen miteinander vergleichen?
> Da bei der Berechnung der NP die Zeit im hohem Leistungsbereich eine höhere Gewichtung bekommt, wir es ja ungenauer. Man fährt ja nie mit konstanter Leistung



Bei der Durchschnittsleistung hauen die Nullen halt sehr stark rein, die sind wiederum bei NP nicht so ausschlaggebend. Wenn ich im Gelände fahre, ist meine Durchschnittsleistung fast immer ähnlich, die NP variiert dagegen aber deutlich (30% oder mehr, je nach Trainingsinhalt). Man kann die Nullen natürlich herausrechnen, das finde ich aber auch nicht repräsentativ, weil dann die NP/Durchschnittsleistung größer wird, wenn man eine Abfahrt rollen lässt, statt dort mit relativ geringer Leistung zu treten.


----------



## __Stefan__ (9. Mai 2016)

die Durchschnittsleistung ist auch um etwa 30 W niedriger, aber natürlich auf einem niedrigerem Niveau. Also die Unterschiede sind bei NP und AvgPower gleich.

Das mit der Kadenz werde ich mir mal anschauen. Bin gerade dabei ein paar Anstiege übereinander zu legen. Die Vergleichsfunktion von GC ist wirklich super, habe ich bisher noch gar nicht so genutzt. Werde, wenn ich dazu komme, das hier posten.


----------



## __Stefan__ (9. Mai 2016)

hier mal ein paar Anstiege, waren alle kürzer, entlang des ganzen Rennens. Insgesamt war ich 2:24h unterwegs

nach ~20min, oben 2016, unten 2015:




Die 7 Sekunden länger erklären sich womöglich durch eine Verbesserung des Weges im oberen Abschnitt. Ansonsten passen beide gut.
____________________________________________
nach ~40min




langsamer, aber etwas höhere Leistung mit Stages
____________________________________________
nach ~45min




passt eigentlich, wenn man den Messungenauigkeit berücksichtigt.
____________________________________________
nach 1h




*hier ging es mir nicht mehr ganz so gut *

heftiger Unterschied

hier mal Leistung und Kadenz. Kein Auffälligkeiten (pink = 2016, türkis = 2015). Keine Glättung.




____________________________________________
nach 1:05h




wie oben bei 1h.
____________________________________________
nach 1:35h




Hier ging es mir wieder etwas besser. *Habe die schnellste Frau überholt, Tag gerettet *

Der Unterschied schmilzt zusammen und kann auch etwas durch die schneller Zeit mit Stages erklärt werden.
____________________________________________

nach 1:49h




jetzt tat es wieder langsam weh
____________________________________________
nach 1:58h




richtig weg. Unterschied schon wieder größer
____________________________________________
nach 2:11h




richtig, richtig weh.
____________________________________________

Conclusion: eigentlich sieht man recht schön, wenn man meine "Gefühlslage" während des Rennens mit berücksichtigt, dass wohl die Disbalance mit dem Erschöpfungsgrad zunimmt. Der Erschöpfungsgrad schwankt während eines Rennens, was sich dann auch auf die Disbalance auswirkt.

Das war jetzt echt interessant, sich das anzuschauen. Ergibt schon ein stimmiges Bild.

Am Mittwoch werde ich mal die P1 an mein P2M-Hardtail montieren und eine mehrstündige Bergforstautobahnenrunde fahren.


----------



## pug304 (9. Mai 2016)

so so, den kleinen Berg zum Kirchlein hochgefahren und die Matschrinne wieder runter  und dann auch noch schneller als ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan Racer (9. Mai 2016)

*What's The Best Road Power Meter?*


----------



## __Stefan__ (9. Mai 2016)

das P2M L/R genauso gut wie Pedal-PM schätzt kann ich überhaupt nicht bestätigen. Bin wirklich sehr viel mit P2M und den P1 an einem Rad gefahren. Während gemessene Leistung fast identisch ist, stimmt bei L/R überhaupt nichts überein. Und das war alles auf der Straße und auf der Rolle. Während Stages identisch mit Links-P1 x 2 war. Aber eben auch nur auf Straße und Rolle getestet.

Mein erstes Paar P1 musste auch getauscht werden, war recht schnell tot. Hatte auch immer wieder so Megaspikes drin. Das Austauschpaar läuft sei Monaten problemlos. Die 60h Batterielaufzeit ist ein Witz. Wattanzeige ist identisch mit P2M und minus Antriebsverluste identisch mit meinem Kickr (wobe der ab 90 min Probleme mit Temperaturdrift bekommt).

Prinzipiell bin ich sehr enttäuscht über die Qualität die wir Kunden vorgesetzt bekommen. Oft sind wir Betatester. Das finde ich nicht nur, so wie im Video angesprochen, bei Garmin. Bei mir P1 ausgetauscht. Stages ausgetauscht. Am Anfang ziemliche Probleme mit meinem Kickr. Echt, kann nur den Rat geben, keine 1.Gen Produkte zu kaufen. Hat man nur Ärger.


----------



## __Stefan__ (9. Mai 2016)

Hier nochmal die oben gezeigten Anstiege vom Sonntag als Chart. 2015 NP und 2016 NP. Die roten Kommentare drücken meine Gefühlslage an den entsprechenden Zeitpunkten aus. Sieht man so doch viel besser. Die ersten drei Anstiege erklären sich gut durch meine auch sonst beobachtete Disbalance. Danach kackt mein rechtes Bein doch ziemlich massiv ab. Schlummern da vielleicht noch ungeahnte Leistungsreserven?


----------



## Udo_B. (10. Mai 2016)

Mal ein 20 Minuten Test von einer Lusche ^^


----------



## mete (10. Mai 2016)

Du solltest Dir eine andere Strecke suchen, auf der Du konstant durchfahren kannst.


----------



## filiale (10. Mai 2016)

Udo_B. schrieb:


> Mal ein 20 Minuten Test von einer Lusche ^^



Es gibt keine Lusche !!! Es gibt nur weniger gut trainierte, aber genau daran arbeiten wir um dies zu verbessern. Man muß nur Geduld mitbringen.

Alles über konstant 200W ist gar nicht schlecht für einen Hobbypiloten der mit seinen Kumpels ab und zu biken geht.  Das hier auch Jungs mit 350W und mehr unterwegs sind liegt an den komplett anderen Zielen und dem darauf ausgerichteten Training (Rennen gewinnen).


----------



## ONE78 (10. Mai 2016)

Oder dem höheren Eigengewicht


----------



## __Stefan__ (10. Mai 2016)

Udo_B. schrieb:


> Mal ein 20 Minuten Test von einer Lusche ^^



also wenn du so etwas am Ende von den 20 min noch machen kannst, hast du vorher nicht alles gegeben. Da geht noch mehr.





Bist Du 3 mal eine Runde gefahren?


----------



## Udo_B. (10. Mai 2016)

Das lässt ja hoffen.
Ja ich bin eine Strecke von ca 3 km mit jeweils Kreisverkehr am Ende gefahren.
Hier gibt es keine Berge und lange gerade Straßen sind meistens Kreisstraßen mit starken Verkehr.


----------



## MTBmarkoT (10. Mai 2016)

Dann nimm dein Auto und fahre dorthin wo es geht. Oder nimm eine längere Anreise mit Bike in Kauf. 

So mache ich es ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oflech (11. Mai 2016)

Ich fahre meine 20min Tests auch immer im welligem Gelände. Da lernt man wenigstens richtig Druck auf die Pedalen zu bringen.


----------



## __Stefan__ (11. Mai 2016)

Udo_B. schrieb:


> Hier gibt es keine Berge und lange gerade Straßen sind meistens Kreisstraßen mit starken Verkehr.



Ich habe hier richtige Berge, trotzdem kann man da auch nicht so einen gleichmäßigen Test fahren. Rampen, kurze Flachstücke wegen Ablussrohren unterm Forstweg und relative hohe Gangsprünge bei MTB Kassetten. Bringt einen schon immer ziemlich aus dem Rythmus.

Die einzigste Bergstraße wäre zwar gleichmäßig, reicht aber nur für 12min. Und im Sommer fährt da gefühlt jeder Motorradfahrer Deutschlands rauf.

Und im Voralpenland geht es auch nicht, da zu dicht besiedelt und zu hügelig.

Deswegen mache ich meine Tests meistens auf der Rolle. Mache aber auch keine 20min Tests.


----------



## __Stefan__ (11. Mai 2016)

So, dann schaun'g wir uns das heute mal an


----------



## JensL (11. Mai 2016)

uh, spannend!


----------



## Kottenstroeter (11. Mai 2016)

So war ich vor 2 Wochen unterwegs, aber mit Stages/den beidseitigen bePROS.
Abgesehen von meiner Rechtslastigkeit, lieferten beide Systeme (im Verhältnis) in allen Bereichen nahezu identische Werte.

Da bin ich mal auf die Ergebnisse gespannt.
Schon mal die P1 an die P2M geschraubt?


----------



## __Stefan__ (11. Mai 2016)

Kottenstroeter schrieb:


> Schon mal die P1 an die P2M geschraubt?



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/umfr...faehrst-du-am-mtb.786812/page-4#post-13621899


----------



## __Stefan__ (11. Mai 2016)

Muss gleich wiede los, das mal in aller Kürze:

4:20 h unterwegs gewesen. Von Anfang an nicht sonderlich fit gefühlt





hier mal die ersten 7 min Anstieg nach etwa 25min:





und die letzten 7 min bei 4:10h





Bei allen Anstiegen istAvgPower und NP recht nah. Immer innerhalb von so 6%. Eigentlich von Anfang an.

Muss aber auch wirklich sagen, konnte mich heute nicht so richtig quälen. Rennen ist schon ein anderes Kaliber.


----------



## __Stefan__ (11. Mai 2016)

So, konnte es mir jetzt nochmal etwas genauer ansehen. Tja, im Endeffekt bestätigt es nur, was ich vorher schon wußte:

a) eine variierende Abweichung zwischen 4 und 10%.
b) die Abweichung nimmt nach hinten zu etwas zu
d) die Abweichung lässt sich meist durch die L/R Balance erkären.

Diese Abweichungen haben nicht so dramatische Effekte auf AvgPower und NP für die angesehenen 5 - 20 min Segmente. Am Anfang gleich, hinten raus so 5%.

Ich habe den Eindruck, dass ich eher mit dem starken Bein antrete. D.h. bei kleinen Wellen und so erzeuge ich höhere Peaks mit Stages, wie beidseitig. Das möchte ich mir noch genauer ansehen.

Man kan definitiv sich mental auf 50:50 programmieren. Man muss da nur dran denken (so lange noch genug Sauerstoff im Gehirn ist). Habe dann heute auch die L/R Anzeige im Display weg gemacht.

Hier einfach noch mal so ein paar Vergleiche. Türkis ist immer Stages. 10 Sekunden Glättung:














Mmmm ... im Hinblick auf Sonntag und dem Rennen? Eine Sache kommt da noch dazu. Habe mich seit langem mal wieder auf die Waage gestellt. Seit Anfang des Jahres "ernähre ich mich nach Leistungsmesser". Die ersten Monate habe ich auch schön Tagebuch mit myfitnesspal geführt. 6 kg weniger, was für mich schon wirklich viel ist.

Ich vermute mal, dass ich im Vgl. zum letzten Jahr schon etwas leichter war. Das kann es aber dann auch nicht wirklich erklären.

Irgendwie bin ich jetzt entäuscht. Zweimal einen Berg raufgefahren und wegen der Pedale nur Forstwege wieder runter. Hätte ich mir im Endeffekt sparen können. Bin genauso schlau, wie vorher.


----------



## Levty2001 (11. Mai 2016)

Danke für deine Mühe, @_Stefan_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JensL (11. Mai 2016)

Dem schließe ich mich an, danke


----------



## Cornells (11. Mai 2016)

ich hab da mal eine Frage in die Runde und hoffe hier eine Antwort zu finden. 
Mir wurde schon oft gesagt das ein ovales Kettenblatt die Wattwerte verfälscht. Nur konnte mir bisher nie jemand erklären wie sich das genau bemerkbar machen soll. 
Kann das hier jemand genau erklären?


----------



## Milan Racer (11. Mai 2016)

Irgendjemand hat doch mal hier über die Steigrate hm/h gestänkert.
Ist diese "VAM" hier ok? 
Vorhin mit dem MTB im Wald





Finde die VAM als Kennziffer ganz gut. Brutal was die Profis bei längeren Anstiegen so drücken.


----------



## mete (11. Mai 2016)

Cornells schrieb:


> ich hab da mal eine Frage in die Runde und hoffe hier eine Antwort zu finden.
> Mir wurde schon oft gesagt das ein ovales Kettenblatt die Wattwerte verfälscht. Nur konnte mir bisher nie jemand erklären wie sich das genau bemerkbar machen soll.
> Kann das hier jemand genau erklären?




Die Werte werden tendentiell zu hoch. Die Pedalgeschwindigkeit wird bei gleicher Pedalkraft an den Totpunkten höher und damit die berechnete Leistung (ergibt sich aus Produkt von Pedalkraft und Pedalumlaufgeschwindigkeit). Es kommt aber wohl auf's Powermeter an, wie groß der Effekt ist. Idealerweise müsste der PM für jeden Winkelbereich der Kurbel die passende Pedalgeschwindigkeit und die dazugehörige Pedalkraft ermitteln können. Damit lässt sich dann die Leistung über eine Kurbelumdrehung exakt bestimmen. Die Kraft permanent auslesen ist nicht so das große Problem (ob es aber auch bei jedem PM gemacht wird, weiß ich nicht. Es gibt bestimmt auch PM, die nur innerhalb eines bestimmten Winkelbereiches die Kraft auslesen.), die Umlaufgeschwindigkeit wird allerdings oft nur aus der TF (per Beschleunigungssensor erfasst) berechnet und das ist ja nur ein Mittelwert über den kompletten Winkelbereich der Kurbel. Ich kann Dir aber nicht sagen, welcher Powermeter jetzt besonders gut oder besonders schlecht für ovale Blätter geeignet ist, hatte nur mal aufgeschnappt, dass es bei Stages angeblich im Bereich von 5% mehr (als mit runden KB) sein soll.


----------



## filiale (12. Mai 2016)

Milan Racer schrieb:


> Irgendjemand hat doch mal hier über die Steigrate hm/h gestänkert.
> Ist diese "VAM" hier ok?
> Vorhin mit dem MTB im Wald
> 
> ...



Das war der Rennrad Chris der gelästert hat, weil er nicht versteht, wieviel anstrengender das MTB beim Fahren auf losem Untergrund ist. Weil er aber bei den Meisten auf der Ignorliste steht bekommen wir von ihm hier nichts mehr mit


----------



## MTBmarkoT (12. Mai 2016)

dann will ich auch mal wieder Bildchen einstellen. 
Vorbereitung Beskidy läuft, bald ist Erholung angesagt.

Ausfallzeit durch Krankheit kann man auch schön erkennen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __Stefan__ (12. Mai 2016)

März/April hat es ja wohl echt viele erwischt.


----------



## MTBmarkoT (12. Mai 2016)

2 Wochen Todesgrippe


----------



## __Stefan__ (12. Mai 2016)

wie oben schon mal geschrieben, 2.5 Wochen Totalausfall. Erst Grippe die dann zu einer Nebenhöhlenentzündung ausgeartet ist. Irgendein Nerv eingeklemmt, der zum Kiefer ging. 1 Woche lang höllische Zahnschmerzen gehabt. Und ich kenne jetzt einige, bei denen es so seltsam gelaufen ist.

Nächster Winter Grippeschutzimpfung. Auch wenn nicht 100%iger Schutz, aber habe jetzt 3 Jahre hintereinander Grippe gehabt.


----------



## TTT (12. Mai 2016)

Meine Stages ist in der Werft. Hat sich total verabschiedet - ein paar Tage vor Ablauf der Garantie. Versuche gerade viel aufs Rennrad umzusteigen (mit Stages) oder sonst die TSS abzuschätzen. Ich hoffe, das geht schnell mit der Reparatur. Man merkt erst, wie sehr man sich an die Wattmessung gewöhnt hat und nicht mehr ohne will...


----------



## Kottenstroeter (12. Mai 2016)

TTT schrieb:


> Meine Stages ist in der Werft. Hat sich total verabschiedet - ein paar Tage vor Ablauf der Garantie.


Geht schnell, hat bei mir genau 4 Werkstage gedauert incl. Hin- und Herschicken, trotz Hauptsaison!! 
Die Jungs haben also quasi nur 1 Tag gebraucht.
Der alte Batteriedeckel wurde gegen einen neuen getauscht, verbogener Kontakt gerichtet (Ausfallgrund), upgedatet, kalibriert usw. und läuft wieder problemlos.



TTT schrieb:


> oder sonst die TSS abzuschätzen


Wenn du GC benutzt, dann kannst du die Leistungswerte aus den Pulswerten usw. berechnen lassen.
Ist sicher nicht perfekt, aber evtl. besser wie schätzen.


----------



## pug304 (12. Mai 2016)

Kottenstroeter schrieb:


> ....
> Wenn du GC benutzt, dann kannst du die Leistungswerte aus den Pulswerten usw. berechnen lassen.
> Ist sicher nicht perfekt, aber evtl. besser wie schätzen.



blöde Frage: wie geht das?


----------



## __Stefan__ (12. Mai 2016)

http://home.trainingpeaks.com/blog/article/estimating-training-stress-score-tss


----------



## oflech (12. Mai 2016)

Ich habe das Gefühl das mittlerweile sämtliche Stages der Gen1 einen Totalausfall haben. Heute bekomme ich meinen neuen


----------



## Kottenstroeter (12. Mai 2016)

pug304 schrieb:


> blöde Frage: wie geht das?


Bei Golden Cheetah:
Datei einlesen und dann: Bearbeiten > geschätzte Leistungswerte

Geht aber (meines Wissens) nur für jede Tour einzeln!


----------



## oflech (12. Mai 2016)

Bin dieses Jahr komplett von Seuchen verschont geblieben. Hatte es im März nur etwas übertrieben und mußte etwas rausnehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oflech (12. Mai 2016)

Ich finde allerdings eine CTL über 80 ist schon richtig viel Arbeit und die dann noch zu halten ist noch schwieriger. Bis zur Beskidy in genau! 2 Wochen versuche ich die CTL nicht deutlich unter 80 fallen zu lassen.


----------



## BENDERR (12. Mai 2016)

Das muss ich auch gerade feststellen.. meine CTL dümpelt auch bei +/- 80 rum.. da muss aber schon einiges an Training reingesteckt werden um das auch zu halten.. 
gerade wenn man - wie ich - nur relativ kurze Einheiten fährt.


----------



## Kottenstroeter (12. Mai 2016)

BENDERR schrieb:


> gerade wenn man - wie ich - nur relativ kurze Einheiten fährt.



Dito!
Da ich erst seit Anfang des Jahres mit PM/GC unterwegs bin, freue ich mich, dass die CTL jetzt endlich mal in die Nähe der 70 kommt, aktuell dümpel ich bei 67 rum. Das war (für mich, als knapp 50-Jähriger) schon Arbeit genug, überhaupt erstmal dahin zu kommen.
Nur mit 4 x 4 VO2max Intervallen usw. unter der Woche wird das bei mir nix, da braucht's schon die langen Ausfahrten am Wochenende.


----------



## Ronne1983 (12. Mai 2016)

Ich fahre seit Dez. 2015 mit PM...aktuelle CTL liegt bei 95...war schon bei 102...befinde mich aber derzeit in einer Ruhewoche.

Übrigens (noch) funktioniert mein Stages Gen.1


----------



## pug304 (12. Mai 2016)

Kottenstroeter schrieb:


> Bei Golden Cheetah:
> Datei einlesen und dann: Bearbeiten > geschätzte Leistungswerte
> 
> Geht aber (meines Wissens) nur für jede Tour einzeln!



ah danke. ich dachte bislang immer, dass diese Funktion auf Basis der vorhandenen Daten CP etc ermittelt. Es werdenaber tatsächlich bis AKtivitäten ohne PM-Daten diese Daten "simuliert & berechnet" hinterlegt.


----------



## __Stefan__ (12. Mai 2016)

So da la, Mittagspause mal sinnvoll verbracht und eine paar mathematische Modelle gebaut.

Anfangspunkt war die Frage, sind kurze Antritte über Wellen oder am Anfang von Rampen oder wenn man runter schaltet bei mir eher links-lastig?

Also von meiner gestrige Ausfahrt Leistung ~ LR-Bal aggregiert und geplottet:




Was heißt das. Nehmen wir einen hypothetischen Fahrer der einen 20 min Test mit Stages 340 W fährt. Die Disbalance liegt so bei 51.5% zu links. D.h. Stages zeigt 103% der realen Gesamtleistung. Einfacher Dreisatz, der reale Wert wird um 10 W überschätzt.

Werden nun an dem Stages Wert die Zonen aufgehängt und noch die zusätzlich größere Abweichung im Sub-Threshold Bereich berücksichtig, so hat man dann im Tempo-SST Bereich Abweichungen von 15-20 W. Und das ist dann schon etwas mehr.

Was jetzt aber für mich überraschend kam, die Zunahme der Streuung ab 110%FTP. Das kannte ich bisher noch nicht so. Hier mal ein Stufentest auf der Rolle:





Das sich da ab 120% noch mehr verbirgt, war mir nicht klar.

Wenn ich mir den gestrigen File ansehe, dann sind das alles eben diese kurzen 5-20 Sekunden Belastungen.

Ich habe mir jetzt mal aus der Beziehung power ~ lrbalance ein Modell gebastelt. Diese hat auch noch kumulative Arbeit (KJ) und kumulative Arbeit der letzten 30 Sekunden (KJ), um den Effekt von Pausen etwas zu berücksichtigen.

Das Modell basiert auf gestriger Ausfahrt, sowie aus neun anderen Ausfahrten. Alle auf der Straße, die meisten typische Rennrad-Ausscheidungsfahren mit den Jungs vom Radsportverein.

Das Modell dann auf das Rennen vom Sonntag angewandt und die 2015 Stages Werte "korrigiert".

Voilà:





Dieses recht einfache Modell bringt die Stages Kurve doch etwas runter Richtung P2M. Gerade die ersten Punkte lassen sich sehr gut korrigieren. Dabei habe ich noch gar nicht berücksichtigt, welcher Natur ein Wert über 110%FTP ist (kurzer Antritt oder stetige Belastung?). Zudem ist der Datensatz, worauf das Modell beruht, nicht ganz geeignet.  Man bräuchte wirklich echte L-R-Daten aus einem MTB Rennen ..... Rotor 2INpower ... mmmm


----------



## Deleted 352960 (12. Mai 2016)

Kottenstroeter schrieb:


> Der alte Batteriedeckel wurde gegen einen neuen getauscht, verbogener Kontakt gerichtet (Ausfallgrund), upgedatet, kalibriert usw. und läuft wieder problemlos.


Bei mir das Selbe nach einem halben Jahr. Stages X9. Bekomme meinen morgen wieder. Aber echt super Service, sogar mit persönlichem Telefonat mit dem Mann, der ihn repariert hat


----------



## Kottenstroeter (12. Mai 2016)

Gazelle5 schrieb:


> Stages X9. Bekomme meinen morgen wieder. Aber echt super Service, sogar mit persönlichem Telefonat mit dem Mann, der ihn repariert hat


Dito! Da war der anfängliche Ärger über den Ausfall schnell verflogen.


----------



## Milan Racer (12. Mai 2016)

dann will ich meinen PMC auch mal zeigen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __Stefan__ (13. Mai 2016)

So, gestern war meine Frau im Fernsehen beschäftigt. Das war nur mit Abschottung zu ertragen. Ich sag nicht mehr.

Habe mein Modell erweitert:

a) L/R Balance Datenbasis erweitert und die Streuung ab 110%FTP besser charakterisiert (Peakanalyse drüber laufen lassen und klassifiziert)

b) den möglichen Effekt einer Gewichtsreduktion von 2015 zu 2016 mitberücksichtigt. Dabei habe ich folgende Elemente berücksichtigt

Watts to overcome tire drag = Crr*M*g*V
Power to Overcome Wind Resistance = ½*(air_density)*CdA*V_wind^2*V_road
Power to Lift the Bike up a Hill = M*g*[sin(arctan(slope))]*V_road

Im Endeffekt ist die Gesamtmasse die einzigst entscheidende Unbekannte hier (ich sehe mir ja nur kurze Anstiege an). Die GPS Höhenangaben habe ich mit dem bayerischen 2m Höhenmodell korrigiert. Neben dem Effekt des Gewichts kann ich so auch noch die leichten Unterschiede der Zeit, die ich für ein Segment gebraucht habe, mitberücksichtigen.

Also die ganzen Segmente parameterisiert (z.B. Crr für den unterschiedlichen Fahrbahnbelag) und die Segemente in 15 m Teilsegmente unterteilt (drunter ging es nicht so gut, wegen der Ungenauigkeit des GPS)

Dann alles zusammen geworfen und mittels Parameteroptimierung nach "Gewicht" gefittet.

Voilà:





Das Fitting optimierte ein um knapp 3 kg leichteres Gewicht in 2016 (P2M), wie in 2015 (Stages). Das ist sehr plausibel. Ich bin jetzt bei ~76 kg. Sonst ist seit Jahren 79kg mein Standard-Frühsaison-Gewicht gewesen.

Die Unterschiede zwischen 2015 und 2016 lassen sich also doch recht deutlich durch

* variable Links-Dominanz
* Gewichtsabnahme

erklären.


----------



## Kottenstroeter (13. Mai 2016)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> So, gestern war meine Frau im Fernsehen beschäftigt.



Habt ihr etwa einen Begehbaren? 

Ansonsten: Respekt für die ganzen Auswertungen hier. 
Die Zeit und Motivation (und das Fachwissen) muss man erstmal aufbringen, um sich so detailliert damit zu beschäftigen.


----------



## __Stefan__ (13. Mai 2016)

verdiene mit so etwas mein Geld, nur auf andere Systeme angewandt. Ist wie mit LEGO spielen, nur die Bausteine sind halt anders. Macht aber genauso Spaß.


----------



## Ronne1983 (13. Mai 2016)

Auch von meiner Seite Respekt für die Kraft und Zeit die Du in das Auswerten der Daten steckst.

Für Mich als Nutzer und Hobbylusche ziehe ich daraus nun den Schluss, dass meine mittelmäßigen Leistungswerte in der Realität noch mittelmäßiger sind...

Aber nichtsdestotrotz habe ich weiterhin Spaß dabei, strukturiert mit meinem Stages zu trainieren, aber vorallem auch Spaß dabei, mich mit anderen Luschen bei Wettkämpfen zu messen


----------



## __Stefan__ (13. Mai 2016)

Ronne1983 schrieb:


> Für Mich als Nutzer und Hobbylusche ziehe ich daraus nun den Schluss, dass meine mittelmäßigen Leistungswerte in der Realität noch mittelmäßiger sind...



Kann ja auch sein, dass du rechts-dominant bist. Oder symmetrisch. Oder du kannst mal rechts-dominant und nach einer Stunde links-dominant sein. Usw. Mein Muster trifft ja nur auf mich.

Wobei ich mal gelesen habe, dass links-dominant der wohl häufigste Fall ist. Es ist auch so, dass das linke Bein häufiger länger ist, wie das rechte. Es wurde dann spekuliert, ob da ein Zusammenhang besteht.


ach übrigens, noch eine ganze nette Beobachtung:





Der Knickpunkt wandert, d.h. er ist bei mir immer bei 100%FTP. Wenn sich also meine FTP ändert, wandert der Knickpunkt mit.


----------



## Ronne1983 (13. Mai 2016)

Gibt es denn irgendeine, relativ einfache Methode, mit Hilfe derer ich bestimmen kann, ob ich eher links- oder rechtsdominant bin?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (13. Mai 2016)

Ronne1983 schrieb:


> Gibt es denn irgendeine, relativ einfache Methode, mit Hilfe derer ich bestimmen kann, ob ich eher links- oder rechtsdominant bin?



Beine vermessen (dafür brauchst Du allerdings eine zweite Person). Wenn die Länge verschieden ist oder der Muskelumfang an verschiedenen Stellen sich unterscheidet, kannst Du zumindest davon ausgehen, dass Du nicht symmetrisch bist. Ob Du dann links- oder rechtsdominant bist ist ja fast egal, nicht symmetrisch erzeugt "falsche" Daten bei einseitiger Messung. Bei mir ist das linke Bein etwas länger (12mm), das rechte dafür kräftiger, was sich auf dem Rad als rechtsdominierend äußert, das muss aber nicht bei jedem so sein. Vielleicht gibt es auch Leute, die unterschiedliche Beinlängen mit mehr Muskelmasse am kürzeren Bein genau kompensieren, wer weiß...

@stefan: Den Knick da hineinzuinterpretieren halte ich für sehr gewagt, die Datenbasis oberhalb von 1,3 x FTP ist halt auch sehr dünn und ich wette, dass das auch sehr stark mit der Trittfrequenz variiert, d.h. auf dem Rennrad (dort wird ja im Schnitt mit wesentlich höherer TF gefahren als auf dem MTB) könnte das bei Dir schon wieder ganz anders aussehen.


----------



## __Stefan__ (13. Mai 2016)

Bei mir ist mein linkes, dominantes Bein, um etwa 10 mm länger. Also genau andersrum.

Erster Anhaltspunkt wäre vielleicht das dominante Bein beim Downhill? Ist immer das gleiche Bein vorne? Gut möglich, dass dies das dominante ist.

Ich hatte früher immer am Anfang der Saison bei >5 h Rennen Krämpfe im dominanten Bein. Da wußte ich noch nicht, dass es dominant ist. Jetzt kann ich das erklären. Das dominante Bein leistet einfach mehr Arbeit, dadurch kommen dann da die Erschöpfungssymptome früher.

Die Graphik oben habe ich nur zur Illustration schnell gemacht. Die Punkte stammen ja von der MTB Ausfahrt gestern. Ich habe den Knick aber nur bei meinen Stufentests auf der Rolle "untersucht". Der Widerstand wird da vom Kickr elektronisch gesteuert, die Trittfrequent variiert kaum. Alles sehr gleichmäßig. Eine Punktewolke sieht dann so aus:






Lege ich da eine "piecewise regression" rein ist die statistisch hoch signifikant. Selbst wenn ich die Werte < 75% drinnen lasse. Auch die Änderung des Knickpunktes mit Änderung der FTP Schätzung ist statistisch signifikant über die ~10 Stufentest.

Aber das braucht man jetzt wirklich nicht so Ernst nehmen.


----------



## Ronne1983 (13. Mai 2016)

Solange meine Disbalanz (wenn denn eine vorhanden wäre) konstant ist, sind mir die falschen Daten ziemlich egal. Ob nun real 50 Watt mehr oder weniger auf dem Garmin stehen müssten interessiert mich nicht, solange ich meinen gewünschten Trainingsbereich halbwegs treffe.

Ob beim Downhill das linke oder rechte Bein vorn ist werde ich mal beobachten. Bei dem Thema Krämpfe habe ich bisher einige wenige male bis jetzt ausschließlich rechts bekommen. Was ich öfters höre und auch beim anspannen der Muskeln sehe ist, das meine rechte Bein-, speziell die Wadenmuskulatur deutlich ausgeprägter ist. 
Das mit dem Umfang messer ist ein guter Hinweis, werde ich mal machen.


----------



## rauschs (14. Mai 2016)

Will hier bei den Profis eigentlich nicht gross Zahlen posten.  Erfreulicherweise bin ich aber wieder bei 4 W/kg. Nach einer ausgestandenen Achillessehnenverletzung (durchs Laufen) anfangs Jahr.

Was mich etwas aufregt: Habe "nur" Wattmesser, die einseitig messen (Stages und Garmin Vector S am Rennrad). War halt eine Preisfrage. Merke aber, dass das wieder gesunde Bein immer noch eine "Schonhaltung" einnimmt - es wird zwar besser. Trotzdem würde mich mit einer beidseitigen Messung die L/R Verteilung (momentan) sehr interessieren...

Noch etwas offtopic, aber mir gefällt halt dieser thread. Letzte Woche noch darauf gestossen und poste es einmal hier.
.


----------



## __Stefan__ (14. Mai 2016)

Team Sky hatte letztes Jahr schon beidseitige Stages. Wurde bei zwei Fahrern gesehen, die vorher Knie-OPs hatten. Würde mich echt interessieren, was für ein Programm die dann gefahren sind. Gestern auf der Rolle habe ich mir am Monitor groß die LR Balance anzeigen lassen. Keine weitere bewusste Einflussnahme. Eine viel geringere Abweichung, wie sonst. Stelle ich mal hier rein, wenn ich wieder vor dem Notebook sitze. Ist dann wohl auch ein Fall für den Sportpsychologen


----------



## __Stefan__ (14. Mai 2016)

Eigentlich gestern einen Stufentest versucht, leider versagte irgendwie die Methode über Sauerstoffsättigung der Muskeln mit dem BSX.

Normalerweise sollte bei der unteren Kurve dann bei 100% FTP ein Knickpunkt kommen. Etwa so bei 2/3 von vorne. War nicht. War jetzt der zweite Test seit dem ich das Teil habe, wo die Kurve so aussieht.






na ja, dann noch 8min 95% FTP Intervalle gefahren. Geplant waren 4. Wurden mehr. Die FTP muss jetzt höher sein.






Wie oben schon geschrieben, habe mir die Balance groß auf den Monitor direkt vor mir anzeigen lassen. Zum Vgl. so sah eine vergleichbares Training letzte Woche aus:





und so dann gestern




ohne das bewußt zu steuern. Schon etwas weiter unten. 

Und das heute:




wollte heute unbedingt nochmal einen Test machen, diesmal aber 20 min all out auf der Rolle. Danach noch SST.





wieder keine "bewusste" Steuerung der Balance. Schon interessant, wie leicht man sich steuern kann, wenn man Feedback bekommt.

Gestern war schon anstrengend, von daher dürfte der heute Schätzer schon konservativ sein. Habe aber auch keinen 5 min all-out vorher gemacht.

Wenn ich jetzt noch die 5-6 kg weniger seit Anfang des Jahres berücksichtige, dann gar nich so schlecht. Dafür, dass ich eigentlich kaum > 95% FTP trainiere. Müsste auch mal mein Gewicht protokollieren.


----------



## Leon96 (14. Mai 2016)

chilla13 schrieb:


> Moin, ich bin auch vom 13. bis zum 20.5. im Schwarzwald, Kirchzarten um genauer zu sein. Dann nochmals zwei Nächte in Albstadt zum Worldcup. Vielleicht geht ja mal was zusammen. Rennrad pack ich natürlich auch ein.


Moin.
Schwierig. Denke die Gruppe wird wohl unter uns bleiben. 
Morgen stehen Schauinsland, Belchen und Stohren auf dem Programm. 

Mit dem MTB musst du mal den Canadian Trail fahren. Habe ich gestern abend gemacht. Hab das mtb doch noch eingepackt. Der macht Spaß. 
Hoffe du hast besseres Wettet.
Heute war Tag 3 und es war der dritte Tag mit massig regen.
Sonne bisher 20 Minuten. 
Zu Hause hätte ich wohl 35 Sonnenstunden gehabt. 

Vielleicht fahr ich Montag abend nochmal den Canadian Trail.
Vielleicht geht da ja was!


----------



## __Stefan__ (15. Mai 2016)

Frau auf'm Berg, alle drei Kinder spielen selbstständig, Zeit für mich die Memoryfunktion unserer Waage zu durchsuchen. Wusste gar nicht, dass die das immer abspeichert.

Hier dann mal die W/kg Entwicklung, Zumindest ab dem Zeitpunkt, wo ich die Daten habe. Sieht nicht so schlecht aus. Fraglich ist natürlich, hatte der Gewichtsverlust einen Einfluss auf die Leistungsfähigkeit. Kann es ja auch übertrieben haben.


----------



## Steppenwolf39 (15. Mai 2016)

Mal ne Frage an die Experten:
Kann mir jemand erklären, wofür in der CP Kurve dieses "Ausdauer IN" steht?
Und wie der Rang für W´und CP vergeben wird?
Danke!


----------



## Steppenwolf39 (16. Mai 2016)

Hier noch die PMC Chart. Die Trainingslager im März (RR) und Mai (MTB) haben deutliche Spuren hinterlassen;-)
Wie lange macht es der Körper mit, im deutlich negativen Bereich zu bleiben?
Ich werde mal versuchen soweit zu regenerieren, dass die TSB wieder ins Positive kommt, ohne zuviel an CTL zu verlieren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty2001 (16. Mai 2016)

Bei mir ist es anscheinend kein Problem wenn die TSB stark im negativen Bereich ist. Hab eben mal geguckt, die beste Leistung hatte ich zum Unfalltag Mitte April mit einer stark negativen TSB die aber wieder in die positive Richtung geklettert ist (von ca. -100 auf -60).


----------



## Milan Racer (16. Mai 2016)

Gestern das schlechte Wetter und rennfreie Wochenende genutzt um mal wieder 4x4min zu fahren.
4x4min 425Watt, 4min Rest. Mit wieviel % fahrt ihr 4x4?


----------



## Steppenwolf39 (16. Mai 2016)

Milan Racer schrieb:


> Gestern das schlechte Wetter und rennfreie Wochenende genutzt um mal wieder 4x4min zu fahren.
> 4x4min 425Watt, 4min Rest. Mit wieviel % fahrt ihr 4x4?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 494017



Ich fahre normalerweise im Bereich 110 - 120%


----------



## __Stefan__ (16. Mai 2016)

115-120%. Fange ich erst damit an, dann eher das untere.


----------



## Cubinator (16. Mai 2016)

Fahre 115% allerdings ist die Anstrengung dabei nicht so hoch, dass ich nachdem letzten Intervall fast vom Rad falle... 
Zu geringe FTP oder normal?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## filiale (16. Mai 2016)

15min ein und ausfahren, 4 x 4min bei 115% der FTP, dazwischen jeweils 3min Pause bei 55% der FTP.


----------



## Milan Racer (16. Mai 2016)

naja ist ja immer subjektiv, ich schaffe 120% nicht 4x4min
115% ist hart, ob man jetzt danach umfällt oder nicht liegt vielleicht an der Tagesform 
Man kann ja das letzte Intervall Allout fahren und gucken was noch geht.



filiale schrieb:


> 4 x 4min bei 115% der FTP, dazwischen jeweils 3min Pause bei 55% der FTP.



ich fahre die Intervalle lieber an steileren Bergen, deshalb muss ich dazwischen runter rollen und habe daher meist komplett Tretpause dazwischen


----------



## Milan Racer (16. Mai 2016)

Morgen nochmal langes Training. Dann ab Wochenende wieder ein Block von Rennen.
Freu mich über eure Renndaten. Ich werde bei Interesse berichten was ich mit meiner FTP so reißen kann.


----------



## Kottenstroeter (16. Mai 2016)

Achtung, jetzt kommt das  Mittelfeld! 

Ca. 5 Monate mit PM und GC unterwegs, somit sollten jetzt genug Daten vorhanden sein, um mal das PMC eines knapp 50-jährigen Hobbywürstchens zu präsentieren. 

Auch bei mir die übliche Grippe-Delle im Februar und nach dem ersten Marathon Ende April war so ein ganz klein wenig die Luft raus, so dass die CTL bei unter 70 hing. 
Jetzt das verlängerte Wochenende  genutzt, um diesen Zustand endlich mal zu ändern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __Stefan__ (16. Mai 2016)

Der 20min Test vorgestern nach einem ziemlich heftigen Trainingstag davor ließ micht jetzt doch etwas unbefriedigt. Da ging mehr.

Gestern Ruhetag und viel KH gemampft. Heute dann zwei Einheiten. Wollte ich schon lange machen.

Beides im Keller:

1) Am Morgen zwar nur 40 min Zeit gehabt, genau richtig für ein 20 min all-out.

2) Jetzt gerade vorher 2 x 8min + 60 min SST @ 90% (neuer) FTP






0.9 x 8min ist identisch mit 0.95 x 20min. Auf das Watt. Interessant. 2x8min ist irgendwie "angenehmer" zu fahren.

Hier dann der erfreuliche Update meiner Kurve.


----------



## Milan Racer (16. Mai 2016)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> 0.9 x 8min ist identisch mit 0.95 x 20min. Auf das Watt. Interessant.



8min Test fahre ich dann auch mal Donnerstag 
bin gespannt


----------



## MTBmarkoT (17. Mai 2016)

mit nicht frischen Beinen FTP Test in unbekannten Gelände dafür bin ich mit dem Ergebnis zufrieden FTP @4w/Kg


----------



## oflech (17. Mai 2016)

Milan, Hohegeiß oder Bad Salzdetfurth?


----------



## lyse (17. Mai 2016)

Ich meine ihn auf der Startliste Schinderhannes gelesen zu haben ;-)


----------



## Milan Racer (17. Mai 2016)

lyse schrieb:


> Schinderhannes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cubinator (17. Mai 2016)

@Milan Racer Wenn ich richtig gesehen habe fährst du auch die 70km?! Wird mal interessant zu sehen wie viel schneller du im Vergleich zu mir bist


----------



## Leon96 (17. Mai 2016)

Nach 17h auf dem Rad in den ersten 4 Tagen Schwarzwald habe ich heute am Kandel nochmal alles gegeben was im Körper noch drin steckte.
302 Watt auf 47.40min

Beine waren ab dem ersten Meter einfach nur noch schlecht. Umso besser finde ich das Resultat.
Ob der Tatsache der Vorermüdung wegen der Vortage habe ich zumindest für mich mal meine fiktive FTP von 303 Watt mehr als bestätigt.
Gewicht ist vermutlich auch nochmal leicht gesunken.

FTP:
Januar: 3.15W/KG
Mai: 3.83W/KG

*
Also das ausgegebene Ziel kann dann für dieses Jahr nur noch 4W/KG lauten.


----------



## Stoni (18. Mai 2016)

Hier mal die PMC eines älteren (>50), beruflich stark eingebundenen,  Hobbysportlers - im Januar mit der Wattmessung begonnen und das Training gesteigert. Ende April merkte ich dann, dass es wohl etwas zuviel war und die Intensivität reduziert (...der Spassfaktor war weg, und es begann im Hinterkopf die Frage nach dem "Warum"!) - das sind derzeit ca. 8-10h pro Woche, um die CTL höher zu bekommen, muss man mehr Zeit investieren bzw. die Intensivität erhöhen, oder beides. Die letzten beiden Wochen war ich im Urlaub und hab regeneriert, bin dort entspannte Spasstouren gefahren.
Jetzt freu ich mich wieder auf die nächsten Ausfahrten und auf die Spätschicht am Samstag!


----------



## MTBmarkoT (18. Mai 2016)

Ich beobachte das meine CTL hauptsächlich bei sehr langen Mehrtagestouren steigt.


----------



## Ronne1983 (18. Mai 2016)

Mit 8-10h Wochenstunden wird man die CTL auch nicht viel höher als 80 bekommen.
Ich merke bei mir, dass ich mit 12-15h gerade so eine CTL von 100 halten kann.

Am Samstag fahre ich den Stoneman Miriquidi...ich bin gespannt wieviel TSS da zusammen kommen


----------



## mete (18. Mai 2016)

Die CTL ist grob gesagt einfach nur der Mittelwert der TSS-Punkte über die letzten 42 Tage (oder welchen Zeitraum man auch immer bei der Berechnung vorgibt). natürlich steigt der besonders, wenn man viele TSS-Punkte an einem Tag sammelt. Über die Qualität des Trainings sagt das aber meiner Meinung nach erst einmal nicht viel aus, lediglich über den "Stress", den man dem Körper aussetzt. Qualitativ hochwertiges Training kann man auch mit einer CTL von 70-80 fahren, manchmal ist das wegen der Zeitnot sogar besser durchdacht, als bei den Leuten, die auf Teufel komm heraus eine CTL über 100 erfahren wollen. Und natürlich kann man auch mit 10h/Woche eine CTL von 100 einfahren, das wird dann aber sicher keinen Spaß mehr machen. Das sind dann nämlich nur noch kurze aber extrem harte Einheiten (700 TSS die Woche, macht bei 10h etwa 6 Einheiten mit 90 Minuten bei IF 0,8. Das geht, habe ich selbst schon probiert.).


----------



## Ronne1983 (18. Mai 2016)

mete schrieb:


> Und natürlich kann man auch mit 10h/Woche eine CTL von 100 einfahren, das wird dann aber sicher keinen Spaß mehr machen. Das sind dann nämlich nur noch kurze aber extrem harte Einheiten.



Damit fährt man sich dann aber auf Dauer ins Delirium!


----------



## __Stefan__ (18. Mai 2016)

fyi - Coggan und kürzere Testdauer

you could use a factor of 0.90 at 12 min, 0.95 at 20 min, and a linearly-sliding value at durations in between (these values are drawn from the database used to develop and validate the WKO4 model, so a rather large n...no juniors, however, which might skew things a little bit). The accuracy will be +/- 4-5%, depending on the individual's FRC.

das ist die "Datenbank":






nun trainiere ich nicht viel im 110% Bereich. Von daher passte wohl der 0.9 x 8 min Schätzer. Jemand mit mehr Training da wird wohl eher überschätzen.


----------



## mete (18. Mai 2016)

Ronne1983 schrieb:


> Damit fährt man sich dann aber auf Dauer ins Delirium!



Und genau das ist der Denkfehler, die CTL sagt Dir doch ganz genau, wie gestresst Dein Körper ist, ob Du für CTL 100 dann 10h oder 20h brauchst, ist egal. Es ist aber schwerer, sich zu motivieren, das stimmt. Bei 90 Minuten IF 0,8 gibt es keine Pause, nichts zum Entspannen, keine Trails, 15' Einfahren, Programm durchziehen, Ausfahren, Fertig. Das geht eigentlich nur auf der Rolle oder Straße wirklich gut.


----------



## Ronne1983 (18. Mai 2016)

mete schrieb:


> Und genau das ist der Denkfehler, die CTL sagt Dir doch ganz genau, wie gestresst Dein Körper ist, ob Du für CTL 100 dann 10h oder 20h brauchst, ist egal. Es ist aber schwerer, sich zu motivieren, das stimmt. Bei 90 Minuten IF 0,8 gibt es keine Pause, nichts zum Entspannen, keine Trails, 15' Einfahren, Programm durchziehen, Ausfahren, Fertig. Das geht eigentlich nur auf der Rolle oder Straße wirklich gut.



Wieso ist das ein Denkfehler?
Ich muss doch mit 50% weniger Trainingszeit die gleiche Anzahl an TSS sammeln...heißt im Umkehrschluss deutlich mehr Intensität.
Somit kommt man irgendwann ins Übertraining....oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (18. Mai 2016)

Ronne1983 schrieb:


> Wieso ist das ein Denkfehler?
> Ich muss doch mit 50% weniger Trainingszeit die gleiche Anzahl an TSS sammeln...heißt im Umkehrschluss deutlich mehr Intensität.
> Somit kommt man irgendwann ins Übertraining....oder sehe ich das falsch?



Längere Trainingszeit bedeutet genauso Stress. Daher geht ja in die CTL auch Trainingszeit UND Intensität ein. Die CTL sagt Dir doch gerade etwas über die Langzeitbelastung. Entweder verträgst Du im Mittel 100 TSS am Tag, oder Du verträgst sie nicht, egal in welcher Trainingszeit. Natürlich wird es bei sehr geringer Trainingszeit irgendwann aburd, eine CTL 100 erreichen zu wollen, man kann nicht jeden Tag 1h bei IF = 1 fahren, aber IF = 0,8 geht aus meiner Erfahrung heraus noch sehr gut, auch über längere Zeit. Man kann für CTL 100 auch an drei Tagen in der Woche 200 - 250 TSS einfahren und die restlichen vier Tage Pause machen, das ist definitiv weniger sinnvoll. Wie gesagt, die CTL ist kein besonders gutes Qualitätsmerkmal für das Training, man kann aus diesem Wert nicht ableiten, wie gut oder schlecht jemand trainiert, dazu müsste man schon Struktur und Inhalte kennen. Dazu ist die CTL aber auch nicht gedacht, es ist ein Kriterium um das eigene Training (mit fester Struktur und Inhalten) zu steuern. Vergleiche mit anderen sind also auch hierbei weitgehend sinnfrei.


----------



## BENDERR (18. Mai 2016)

Danke für die Zusammenfassung @mete.
Das deckt sich zu 100 % mit dem was ich mir überlegt hatte bzgl. PMC, TSS etc.

Ich schwanke momentan zwischen ~ 80 und 85 mit meiner CTL. Dabei wirds wohl auch bleiben.
Ursprünglich war geplant die CTL bis zum Saisonhöhepunkt (Mitte Juni) auf ~ 100 steigen zu lassen, aber da ich momentan nicht (sehr) viel Zeit habe um viele lange Einheiten zu fahren und die Motivation für die ganz harten Einheiten so langsam auch etwas nachlässt, wird das wohl eher nix. Aber die 80 reichen mir auch erstmal.

Vielleicht schaff ich es bis zur 2. WK-Phase (im September) ja noch die CTL > 90 zu bringen.. aber wenn nicht, dann isses halt nicht


----------



## filiale (18. Mai 2016)

Macht es Sinn, golden cheetah mit Daten aus dem Tacho zu füllen, wenn der Tacho nur Zeit, Höhenmeter und Puls aufzeichnet ? ( keine Trittfrequenz und keine Leistung).

Ansonsten bleibt nur der Input von der Tacx Rolle mit allen Daten und das auch nur 2 x Woche für 1-1.5 Stunden pro Training (also 2-3 std. Woche), somit ist der Input von der Rolle recht gering.


----------



## Stoni (18. Mai 2016)

Dann ist es sicherlich besser du machst eine manuelle Aktivität auf und schätzt die TSS grob ab - oder hast Du die Daten mit Zeitstempel und Position erfasst, dann kannst du die Leistungsdaten (Watt) von GC schätzen lassen und es ermittelt Dir daraus eine TSS, etc. - wie gut die Schätzung ist,?????

GC verwendet m.w. dann Puls, Geschwindigkeit und Steigung für die Schätzung!


----------



## Kottenstroeter (18. Mai 2016)

Stoni schrieb:


> Ende April merkte ich dann, dass es wohl etwas zuviel war und die Intensivität reduziert (...der Spassfaktor war weg, und es begann im Hinterkopf die Frage nach dem "Warum"!)



Kann ich so unterschreiben!
Speziell wenn man auf der Arbeit viel mit "Kennzahlen" und entsprechenden Leistungsdruck zu tun hat, wird's in der Freizeit schnell mal kritisch.
Ich versuche meine CTL bei über 70 zu halten, evtl. zum Saisonhöhepunkt im August noch etwas zu steigern. 
Viel mehr ist bei mir derzeit nicht drin, ohne dass meine Umwelt und Mitmenschen drunter leiden müssten. Punkt!


----------



## Kottenstroeter (18. Mai 2016)

filiale schrieb:


> Macht es Sinn, golden cheetah mit Daten aus dem Tacho zu füllen, wenn der Tacho nur Zeit, Höhenmeter und Puls aufzeichnet ? ( keine Trittfrequenz und keine Leistung).


Ich habe meine Daten vom letzten Jahr (noch ohne PM) eingelesen und die Leistung von GC schätzen lassen.
Funktioniert mittelmäßig. Das Leistungsniveau ist im Vergleich zu diesem Jahr (mit PM) zu niedrig.
Im Umkehrschluss wurden die Spitzenwattwerte von GC viel zu hoch geschätzt, da komme ich dieses Jahr mit PM nicht dran.


----------



## Stoni (18. Mai 2016)

filiale schrieb:


> Ansonsten bleibt nur der Input von der Tacx Rolle mit allen Daten und das auch nur 2 x Woche für 1-1.5 Stunden pro Training (also 2-3 std. Woche), somit ist der Input von der Rolle recht gering.



Das macht in jedem Fall Sinn, nehme die Daten von meinem Ergo auch immer in GC rein, da sieht man erst wie intensiv das Ergotraining ist, inbesondere wenn man Intervalle fährt!


----------



## Stoni (18. Mai 2016)

Steppenwolf39 schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage an die Experten:
> Kann mir jemand erklären, wofür in der CP Kurve dieses "Ausdauer IN" steht?
> Und wie der Rang für W´und CP vergeben wird?
> Danke!



Teil mal W´durch CP, dann kommt du auf den Ausdauer-Index - ich suche auch noch die Interpretation dieser Zahl.....


----------



## filiale (18. Mai 2016)

dann werde ich doch noch ne pm kurbel kaufen müssen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan Racer (18. Mai 2016)

Stoni schrieb:


> Hier mal die PMC eines älteren (>50), beruflich stark eingebundenen,  Hobbysportlers - im Januar mit der Wattmessung begonnen und das Training gesteigert. Ende April merkte ich dann, dass es wohl etwas zuviel war



3 Monate TSB negativ ist ja dann kein Wunder.
Ich habe nicht mal 3 Wochen am Stück einen negativen TSB.


----------



## Leon96 (18. Mai 2016)

Milan Racer schrieb:


> 3 Monate TSB negativ ist ja dann kein Wunder.
> Ich habe nicht mal 3 Wochen am Stück einen negativen TSB.


Naja, du musst aber schon bedenken, dass die CTL bei 0 startet in der Grafik. 
Von daher ist das nicht aussagekräftig.

Ein Kollege von mir hat laut eigener Aussage die letzten 10 Wochen im Schnitt eine TSB von -20 oder noch niedriger im *Wochenschnitt*.
CTL kratzt jetzt an den 100 und die Form ist stark ansteigend. (aktuell 4.7w/kg)
Ausgangspunkt war halt eine Phase mit verhältnismäßig wenig Trainingspensum und etwas Krankheit. Daher stellt die aktuelle Belastung bei ihm kein Problem dar. Eben weil es sich um jemanden handelt der diese Umfänge vertragen kann und in der Vergangenheit auch schon über mehrere Monate gefahren ist.


----------



## Leon96 (18. Mai 2016)

So schaut es jetzt aktuell bei mir aus.
TSB auf Jahrestief(-35 heute), CTL auf Allzeithoch(65 gestern).
65 ist für mich im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen ein echtes Brett.

Ich weiß jetzt ehrlich gesagt nicht, wie ich genau das Training gestalten soll die nächsten Tage.

Habe jetzt ab morgen noch 6 Tage bis ich wieder im Auto Richtung Schwarzwald sitze.
Dort folgen dann 4 diesmal wirklich harte Tage mit Gruppe.
(Bzw wahrscheinlich besser 2 Tage + Ruhetag + 1Tag)

Idee wäre jetzt morgen 1.5-2h ganz locker mtb, Freitag 30min Rekom, Sonntag 115 Kilometer RTF (Intensität steht in den Sternen, sollte aber nicht allzu arg werden)
Montag 30min Rekom, Dienstag 1.5h locker mtb, Mittwoch Anreise, Donnerstag Feuer

Die TSB wäre bis dahin dann allerdings immernoch leicht negativ.
Aber bis dahin jetzt an Training "gar nix" mehr zu machen wäre ja sicherlich auch absolut kontraproduktiv?

*
Eins noch zum PMC angemerkt.
Die TSB ist ja jetzt auch seit März eher negativ. Allerdings habe ich seit Mitte März auch wieder die kcal-Zufuhr erhöht und die Gewichtabnahme deutlich gebremst. Erklärt sicher, warum da etwas Reserven frei geworden sind.

Hatte jetzt heute morgen übrigens 77.4kg auf der Waage was dann statt der gestern vermuteten 3.83w/kg dann 3.91w/kg machen würde.


----------



## Ronne1983 (19. Mai 2016)

So langsam scheinen wir alle unseren gesteckten Zielen näher zu kommen...

Gestern 2x15´ + 1x20´ L4 gefahren. Ziel waren 270W rausgekommen sind aber 291/290/277...war recht erstaunt wie gut die ersten beiden Intervalle gingen und hab dann im dritten bewusst etwas rausgenommen.
GC hat die Einheit dann natürlich entsprechend bewertet -> 154% von W´ausgeschöpft...da muss ich wohl die FTP etwas erhöhen


----------



## Ronne1983 (19. Mai 2016)

Leon96 schrieb:


> So schaut es jetzt aktuell bei mir aus.
> TSB auf Jahrestief(-35 heute), CTL auf Allzeithoch(65 gestern).
> 65 ist für mich im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen ein echtes Brett.
> 
> ...



Ich war mal so frei mir auf strava deine Daten anzuschauen...wie kann es sein, das deine CTL "nur" 65 beträgt?
Du bist 2016 10h mehr gefahren wie ich...meine CTL liegt aktuell bei 96...die einzige Erklärung für mich lautet zu wenig Intensität bzw zu viele "junk miles"?!


----------



## Leon96 (19. Mai 2016)

Ronne1983 schrieb:


> Gestern 2x15´ + 1x20´ L4 gefahren. Ziel waren 270W rausgekommen sind aber 291/290/277...war recht erstaunt wie gut die ersten beiden Intervalle gingen und hab dann im dritten bewusst etwas rausgenommen.
> GC hat die Einheit dann natürlich entsprechend bewertet -> 154% von W´ausgeschöpft...da muss ich wohl die FTP etwas erhöhen


Und zusätzlich kommt bei dir noch eine zu niedrige FTP dazu. 
Bin kein großer Fan von viel Intensitäten. 1x die Woche was intensives, sonst locker.
Daher passt das so schon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ronne1983 (19. Mai 2016)

Naja eigentlich habe ich dieses Jahr schon 2-mal um jeweils 10 W die FTP erhöht 

Aber Einheiten mit einem IF <0,7 fahre ich eigentlich bewusst nur wenn Sie eine Dauer von +4 h haben...
Aber ich versuche auch bei jeder Trainingsfahrt so gut es geht "junk miles" zu vermeiden. Diesen Tipp aus dem Buch "Training with a power meter" finde ich persönlich als einen der hilfreichesten gerade für uns Hobbysportler, die Ihre begrenzt zur Verfügung stehende Trainingszeit optimal nutzen wollen.

Ich bin auch alles andere als ein Freund von hohen Intensitäten... ich fahre lieber länger in mittleren Intensitäten...


----------



## MTBmarkoT (19. Mai 2016)

Man darf aber bei aller Trainings und "Watt-Geilheit" nicht den eigentlich Grund des Bikers vergessen. Dann kommt irgendwann der Hammer.
Ich kann mich sehr gut auf einen Wettkampf einschießen/einfahren freue mich dann aber auch mal auf ein paar Trainingstage die dann eher Touren sind. Bewusst die Wattanzeige ausstellen und einfach mal Spaß haben. 

Sonst sind wir nicht anders wie unsere Arbeitgeber mit ihrem ständigem höher schneller weiter usw....
Ich denk ihr versteht mich. Was nicht bedeutet das ich ganz klar ein besserer Sportler werden möchte. Das wird immer das Ziel sein/bleiben.

Aber schön das auch Ihr alle gute Fortschritte macht


----------



## chilla13 (19. Mai 2016)

Leon96 schrieb:


> Und zusätzlich kommt bei dir noch eine zu niedrige FTP dazu.
> Bin kein großer Fan von viel Intensitäten. 1x die Woche was intensives, sonst locker.
> Daher passt das so schon.



Das passt eh. In XC Rennen stelle ich immer wieder mit Erstaunen fest, wie schlecht manch ein Teilnehmer Rad fahren kann. Da wäre die Hälfte der Trainingszeit besser in Fahrtechnik investiert als in noch mehr Intensität. Beim typischen Forststraßenmarathon sieht das natürlich anders aus, aber da kann man auch gleich Rennrad fahren 
Für die Zeit bis zum nächsten Schwarzwaldblock: rausnehmen. Besser mit frischen Beinen und Kopf in die Intensitätsphase als halb ausgelutscht.


----------



## TTT (19. Mai 2016)

Ronne1983 schrieb:


> Gestern 2x15´ + 1x20´ L4 gefahren. Ziel waren 270W rausgekommen sind aber 291/290/277...war recht erstaunt wie gut die ersten beiden Intervalle gingen und hab dann im dritten bewusst etwas rausgenommen.
> GC hat die Einheit dann natürlich entsprechend bewertet -> 154% von W´ausgeschöpft...da muss ich wohl die FTP etwas erhöhen





Ronne1983 schrieb:


> Ich war mal so frei mir auf strava deine Daten anzuschauen...wie kann es sein, das deine CTL "nur" 65 beträgt?
> Du bist 2016 10h mehr gefahren wie ich...meine CTL liegt aktuell bei 96...die einzige Erklärung für mich lautet zu wenig Intensität bzw zu viele "junk miles"?!





Ronne1983 schrieb:


> Naja eigentlich habe ich dieses Jahr schon 2-mal um jeweils 10 W die FTP erhöht
> ... Ich bin auch alles andere als ein Freund von hohen Intensitäten... ich fahre lieber länger in mittleren Intensitäten...


Das passt halt nicht zusammen. Wenn du deine FTP falsch eingetragen hast, kann auch bei der CTL nichts vernünftiges rauskommen... Und ich geh da eher nicht von einem nur 10W-Fehler aus.


----------



## Ronne1983 (19. Mai 2016)

TTT schrieb:


> Das passt halt nicht zusammen. Wenn du deine FTP falsch eingetragen hast, kann auch bei der CTL nichts vernünftiges rauskommen... Und ich geh da eher nicht von einem nur 10W-Fehler aus.



Was passt aus deiner Sicht nicht zusammen?
Ich erhöhe meine FTP, wenn ein entsprechendes Ergebnis aus einem Leistungstest bzw. einer Intervalleinheit darauf hindeutet!

Mit etwas Körpergefühl kann man die FTP auch durch Intervalleinheiten sehr gut schätzen!
Und ein CP20-Test ist letztendlich auch nur eine Schätzung. Von daher bin ich mir schon ziemlich sicher das meine CTL halbwegs passt!


----------



## __Stefan__ (19. Mai 2016)

Habe die Tage ein wenig mit der neuen R Möglichkeit in GC gespielt. Insbesondere habe ich mir mal die CP Kurve genaue angeschaut. Ich muss gestehen, bisher habe ich sie ziemlich ignoriert.

Ich bin nicht mehr ganz glücklich mit meinem BSX. Waren jetzt zu oft Tests dabei, die nichts waren und nicht ausgewertet werden konnten. Zudem kann man das ja auch nur drin machen. Und außer der Lactate Threshold bekommt man leider keinen anderen Datenpunkt mehr ausgespuckt. Werde das wohl als weiteres Kapitel "Geld aus dem Fenster rausgeschmissen" verbuchen. Na ja, Niedrigizinsphase. Was anderes wie Geld ausgeben kann man eh nicht.

Ich glaube, ich werde zur CP Schätzung wechseln. Gefällt mir recht gut. Der Vorteil: man braucht keine fixe Zeiten, d.h. es kann mal 15 min oder 20 min sein, oder vorne 3 oder 4 min. Gerade für draußen, wo man immer den gleichen Berg hat (der ja immer gleich lang ist), von Vorteil.

Es wird häufig gesagt (bzw. es steht im GC Wiki und von daher oft wiederholt) das die CP die FTP überschätze bzw. höher sei (ist ja nicht das selbe ... hatten wir hier ja schon ... war ich recht ignorant gegenüber). Es ist aber so, dass dies wohl nur der Fall sei, wenn vorne < 3 min genommen werden. Beschränkt man sich auf 3-4min und hinten auf 12 oder 15  bis 20min, dann sollen CP und und FTP ziemlich gleich sein.

Bin jetzt mal durch die letzten 3 Saisons gegangen. Tatsächlich, für die Zeiträume, wo ich "echte" 20 min all-out Daten habe, kann ich dies perfekt mit 3-4min und 12-16min Daten erkären. Runter auf 8 min hinten geht nicht. Da ist dann die CP höher.

Damit hätte ich dann mein großes Problem, draußen keine 20 min Strecke zu haben, gelöst. Zudem gefällt es mir besser, mit zwei Messpunkten zu hantieren. Und nicht nur mit einem, wie bei 0.95 x 20min all-out. 


Desweiteren, betrachte nun seit ein paar Monaten nicht durch das PMC (bei meinen längeren Abfahrten hier muss ich eh immer die TSS selber ausrechnen, da ich sonst aufgeblähte Werte bekomme), sondern nur noch mit "Arbeit (kJ)". Mittlerweile kann ich die Werte gut in Kontext setzen und damit arbeiten. Was im Endeffekt heißt, fahr noch mal den Berg rauf.


----------



## TTT (19. Mai 2016)

Ronne1983 schrieb:


> Was passt aus deiner Sicht nicht zusammen?


Vielleicht bringe ich grad auch was durcheinander bei der Fülle von Informationen hier. Der Einfachkeit halber: Wo liegt aktuell deine FTP und was willst du mit 270W trainieren? SST?


----------



## Ronne1983 (20. Mai 2016)

Meine FTP betrug vor der angesprochenen Einheit 265W.
Nach dem Ergebnis der L4-Intervalle muss ich diese wohl jetzt nach oben korrigieren. Ich denke 275W als FTP trifft es jetzt ganz gut.
Damit hätte ich die Hürde 4W/kg endlich geschafft! 

Trainieren wollte ich bei der angesprochenen Einheit L4, nicht SST.


----------



## Leon96 (20. Mai 2016)

Moment mal.
Du fährst 2x15 mit 291 und 290 Watt, bist erstaunt wie gut die beiden ersten Intervalle gingen, nimmst im 20min-Intervall bewusst raus! und fährst trotzdem 277 Watt und setzt dann deine FTP auf 275?

Ich würde mal nen Test fahren oder 10 Watt draufschlagen.


Glückwunsch zu den 4W/KG übrigens


----------



## Ronne1983 (20. Mai 2016)

Danke für die Glückwünsche...aber der Vollständigkeit halber sei angemerkt, dass es sich um "Stages-Watt" handelt 

285W ist mir als FTP ehrlich gesagt zu viel...das ne ganze Stunde zu bringen halte ich für etwas zu viel des Guten.
Ich gehe da lieber etwas konservativ ran


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __Stefan__ (20. Mai 2016)

Ronne1983 schrieb:


> .das ne ganze Stunde zu bringen halte ich für etwas zu viel des Guten.



vom "Großmeister" A Coggan:

_... I stated above that "power held for one hour" is not the definition of FTP ...

Anyway, as I have said many times before, FTP is a surrogate marker for the highest exercise intensity at which a quasi-steady-state (in multiple physiological responses) can be achieved. Functionally-speaking, it corresponds to a power output that trained subjects can maintain for *about* the duration of a 40 km TT, or *about* 1 h. (For runners, it is the intensity that can be maintained for *about* 10-15 km, depending of course on how fast you are.)_

Der Punkt ist, es gibt eigentlich keine feste Definition von FTP. Da ist viel "about" dabei. Das kann zwischen 40 und 65 min liegen. FTP wird eher an "physiologischen Variablen" festgemacht und weniger an einer festen Zeit.

Schon von daher gefällt mir das CP Konzept irgendwie besser. Ist klar definiert.

In der Trainingpraxis aber alles Wurscht ...


----------



## TTT (20. Mai 2016)

Ronne1983 schrieb:


> 285W ist mir als FTP ehrlich gesagt zu viel...das ne ganze Stunde zu bringen halte ich für etwas zu viel des Guten.
> Ich gehe da lieber etwas konservativ ran


Und das ist genau das, was ich meine. Wenn du deine FTP lieber "konservativ" annimmst (zu dem Zusammenhang oder besser "Nichtzusammenhang" von der FTP und der Stundenleistung haben ja andere schon was geschrieben), kommen natürlich zu hohe CTL und TSS - Werte dabei heraus. Setze mal versuchsweise deine FTP für die letzten 4 Wochen auf 285W und schau dann, wo die CTL dann liegt. Je nach dem, in welchen Bereichen du viel unterwegs bist, kann das schon ziemlich viel ausmachen.


----------



## Ronne1983 (20. Mai 2016)

TTT schrieb:


> Und das ist genau das, was ich meine. Wenn du deine FTP lieber "konservativ" annimmst (zu dem Zusammenhang oder besser "Nichtzusammenhang" von der FTP und der Stundenleistung haben ja andere schon was geschrieben), kommen natürlich zu hohe CTL und TSS - Werte dabei heraus. Setze mal versuchsweise deine FTP für die letzten 4 Wochen auf 285W und schau dann, wo die CTL dann liegt. Je nach dem, in welchen Bereichen du viel unterwegs bist, kann das schon ziemlich viel ausmachen.



Ok...kann sein das meine CTL dadurch etwas zu hoch ist...aber prinzipiell ist mir die CTL auch nicht so wichtig. War nur etwas überrascht, dass Leon mit dem in etwa gleichem Trainingspensum (ca. 12-15h/Wo) lediglich eine CTL von 65 aufweisst.



__Stefan__ schrieb:


> vom "Großmeister" A Coggan:
> 
> _... I stated above that "power held for one hour" is not the definition of FTP ...
> 
> ...



CP = FTP - W´oder was verbirgt sich hinter dem CP-Konzept?


----------



## Leon96 (20. Mai 2016)

12-15h pro Woche sind es bei mir dann aber doch nicht.


----------



## Ronne1983 (20. Mai 2016)

Na deine Balken bei Strava gemittelt treffen schon in etwa 12 h/Wo


----------



## __Stefan__ (20. Mai 2016)

Ronne1983 schrieb:


> CP = FTP - W´oder was verbirgt sich hinter dem CP-Konzept?



Das geistert zwar rum, ist aber laut Coggan (und anderen) nicht korrekt.

Von woanders:

CP explores the relationship between work performed (kJ) and duration (seconds). Essentially all you need is *at least two (or more) maximal efforts of at least three minutes and less than 30 minutes duration*, say one of five minutes and another of 20 minutes, although the choice is arbitrary and up to the individual. You then enter the average power and durations ridden into the Critical Power model. The model will calculate what is called "Critical Power", which is essentially equivalent to FTP (or at least a very good estimation of FTP).

CP > FTP kommt dann oft vor, wenn der erste "effort" < 2 -3min gewählt wird.

Die beiden "efforts" sollten innerhalb weniger Tage ermittelt worden sein. Also nicht einen 3 min Test von heute und einen 15 min Test von vor einem Jahr. Die beiden Werte sollten "echte" Maximalleistungen für die jeweiligen Zeitdauern sein.

Die beiden Werte verabeitet dann GC (nicht so ganz klar für CP Einsteiger), oder es gibt wirklich dutzende Tools online. Z.B. hier

http://www.cyclingpowerlab.com/MonodCriticalPower.aspx

Ansonsten, da draußen ist echt so viel Info über CP. Einfach mal etwas rumstöbern und einlesen.

Es sei noch angemerkt, das CP Konzept wird seit den 60er Jahren in den Sportwissenschaften angewandt. Es gibt wirklich fast unendlich viele Studien dazu. U.a. zum Beispiel, wo CP mit Performance bei einem XC Rennen verglichen wurde. Und die haben nur einen Datenpunkt, 3min allout, zur Bestimmung der CP hergenommmen.

http://openventio.org/Volume1_Issue...ountain_Bike_Race_Performance_SEMOJ_1_116.pdf

Open access Artikel (quasi open source)





und die Schätzung ist besser, wie mit einem Laktattest.





Allerdings wird in anderen Artikeln schon davon abgeraten, nur einen Punkt zur CP Bestimmung herzunehmen. V.a. so einen kurzen.

Zur FTP dagegen gibt es eigentlich kaum Studien. Hängt wohl auch mit der schwammigen Definition zusammen.


----------



## Leon96 (20. Mai 2016)

Ich "benutze" schon seit langem Monod und Scherrer bzw das CP-Modell. Bzw halte es für das Bessere.
Einfach weil es weniger Variable gibt und das Gesamtkonzept irgendwie stimmiger und genauer ist.

@Ronne1983 
Jahresschnitt sind 10h/Woche
Jetzt der Mai ist ein Ausreißer nach oben.


----------



## TTT (20. Mai 2016)

Wobei das "Monod-Scherrer" und das GoldenCheetah/Coggan-Konzept zur Ermittlung der CP nach meinem Verständnis nicht kompatibel sind. Genau das ist das Verwirrende und sollte nicht miteinander vermischt werden.


----------



## Milan Racer (20. Mai 2016)

Bin heute CP8 gefahren.
Abzüglich 10% wird meine FTP damit deutlich überschätzt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __Stefan__ (20. Mai 2016)

hätte mich auch verwundert, wenn es bei dir passt. du machst ja viel intensiv.


----------



## Milan Racer (22. Mai 2016)

Cubinator schrieb:


> @Milan Racer Wenn ich richtig gesehen habe fährst du auch die 70km?! Wird mal interessant zu sehen wie viel schneller du im Vergleich zu mir bist



und wie lief es bei dir?
2:50:34 meine Zeit


----------



## Cubinator (22. Mai 2016)

Milan Racer schrieb:


> und wie lief es bei dir?
> 2:50:34 meine Zeit



Ich hatte 3:26 bin damit aber voll zufrieden, hat Spaß gemacht, tolle Strecke


----------



## Milan Racer (22. Mai 2016)

ja Strecke war gut


----------



## Milan Racer (22. Mai 2016)

Hier mal die erste halbe Stunde. Die sind doch alle verrückt


----------



## Ronne1983 (23. Mai 2016)

So bin ja am Samstag den Stoneman in Gold gefahren. Am Ende stand ein IF von 0,78 bei einer Fahrzeit von knapp 9h auf dem Tacho.
Machte am Ende 533 TSS


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBmarkoT (23. Mai 2016)

krasse Stoneman Zeit !!!!


----------



## Kottenstroeter (23. Mai 2016)

Ihr macht mir hier alle Angst......


----------



## Ronne1983 (23. Mai 2016)

Ich hatte aufgrund unseres Anfangstempo´s ehrlich gesagt selbst Angst, dass irgendwann der Mann mit dem Hammer mich überholt.
War nicht selten im L5-Bereich unterwegs.
Aber irgendwie lief es bei mir bis zum Ende hin ziemlich gut...sogar mein persönlicher Scharfrichter, der mich vor 2 Jahren völlig ausgeknockt hatte, lief trotz "nur" 32er-Kassette noch recht flüssig!

Bei der Fahrzeit handelt es sich aber um die Netto-Fahrzeit. Brutto waren es etwas über 11h.


----------



## TTT (23. Mai 2016)

Ronne1983 schrieb:


> So bin ja am Samstag den Stoneman in Gold gefahren. Am Ende stand ein IF von 0,78 bei einer Fahrzeit von knapp 9h auf dem Tacho.
> Machte am Ende 533 TSS


Und was steht da, wenn du die FTP auf 285W setzt?


----------



## Ronne1983 (23. Mai 2016)

TTT schrieb:


> Und was steht da, wenn du die FTP auf 285W setzt?



Dann wären es "nur" 493 TSS


----------



## schu2000 (23. Mai 2016)

Super Werte hier allerseits, Hut ab!  und ne Klasse Motivation zu sehen, dass es durchweg positive Entwicklungen gibt!

Bei mir gehts auch ganz gut aufwärts, die beiden verlängerten Wochenenden im Vinschgau gewesen und an den 4+3 Tagen komplett ohne Shuttleeinsatz insgesamt gut 14000hm gemacht, noch nie annähernd so fit gewesen  bergab (meine bevorzugte Fahrtrichtung) trotz der vielen Bergauffahrerei viel viel viiieeeel Spaß gehabt  
Zwischendrin daheim eine Vollgas-Feierabendrunde gedreht, bei einer Fahrzeit von gut zwei Stunden einen IF von 0.993, da sollte ich wohl mal den CP-Wert überdenken.
Gestern große Runde im Fichtelgebirge, leider erst recht spät losgekommen und zur Strafe fast den Hitzetod gestorben, dehydriert, das haben selbst zwei Stunden Pause mit ordentlich Flüssigkeitszufuhr nicht mehr so wirklich richten können. Die letzten ~600hm auf den Schneeberg und so halb den Ochsenkopf hoch liefen trotzdem seeeeehr zäh. Schön wars trotzdem, am Ende sind dennoch 70km und 1800hm zusammengekommen mit den gewohnt spaßigen fichtlmountain-Trails  

Was die Daten angeht, sind die untertschiedlichen Werte bei der NP (und daraus resultierend im IF) zwischen den verschiedenen Tools recht auffällig: Edge (705) und GC liegen meist recht nahe beieinander. Dass die Werte am Edge etwas höher sind als in GC nach Korrektur der Werte (Ant+/Freilauf, Peaks beim Stages) ist klar. Strava hingegen zeigt meist ne ganze Ecke weniger an. Gestern das Garmin daheim vergessen und mitm Handy (Wahoo Fitness) aufgezeichnet, der NP-Wert in der App lag ein ganzes Stück über dem Wert, auf den GC kam und auch über Strava (IF 0,75 vs. 0,68) 

Ein paar Fragen zu GC, vielleicht kann mir jemand weiterhelfen:
Lässt sich herausfinden, welche Zeit in die Berechnung der NP eingeflossen ist, also gewissermaßen über welchen Zeitraum für den NP-Wert Leistung erbracht wurde?
Kann man einstellen, dass bei der Zusammenfassung einer Aktivität in den Leistungszonen die Null-Werte nicht mit einfließen? Bei langen Pausen und durch Abfahrten werden die Zeiten in den Zonen ziemlich verfälscht, so komme ich bei meiner gestrigen Tour auf 68% in Z1, weil die kompletten neun Stunden in die Statistik einfließen und nicht die 6:30 in Bewegung, die GC ermittelt hat (wobei auch das nicht stimmt, tatsächliche Bewegungsdauer waren etwa fünf Stunden).


----------



## __Stefan__ (23. Mai 2016)

Milan Racer schrieb:


> Bin heute CP8 gefahren.
> Abzüglich 10% wird meine FTP damit deutlich überschätzt!


Heute 5x10min gemacht. Nie, nie, niemals ist bei mir 0.9 x 8min = 0.95 x 20min. Keine Ahnung wie schlecht ich das letzte Mal drauf war.

Die Umgebung war heute aber auch etwas angenehmer


----------



## chilla13 (23. Mai 2016)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Heute 5x10min gemacht. Nie, nie, niemals ist bei mir 0.9 x 8min = 0.95 x 20min. Keine Ahnung wie schlecht ich das letzte Mal drauf war.
> 
> Die Umgebung war heute aber auch etwas angenehmer


Unverschämterweise nehm ich Bezug auf das Bild: Hast du da einen Remote Lockout an der Fox(?) Gabel? Und wenn ja, weißt du, ob es für die aktuellen Gabeln und Dämpfer ein Äquivalent zum Fullsprint Lockout der Konkurrenz von RS gibt? Ich frage, weil ich mich mit dem Gedanken plage, ob mein nächstes Bike nicht ein Yeti ASRc werden soll, wobei ich aber gerne beide Federelemente blockieren können möchte. Bestenfalls geleichzeitig und getrennt


----------



## Themar7 (23. Mai 2016)

Bei mir: 0,9x8min = 0,95 x 20min. Nur 1,2Watt Unterschied zwischen den Ergebnissen.


----------



## __Stefan__ (23. Mai 2016)

chilla13 schrieb:


> Unverschämterweise nehm ich Bezug auf das Bild: Hast du da einen Remote Lockout an der Fox(?) Gabel? Und wenn ja, weißt du, ob es für die aktuellen Gabeln und Dämpfer ein Äquivalent zum Fullsprint Lockout der Konkurrenz von RS gibt? Ich frage, weil ich mich mit dem Gedanken plage, ob mein nächstes Bike nicht ein Yeti ASRc werden soll, wobei ich aber gerne beide Federelemente blockieren können möchte. Bestenfalls geleichzeitig und getrennt


Verstehe ehrlich gesagt nicht ganz deine Frage. Ist eine ganz normale CTD mit Scott Twinloc Hebel am Lenker. Dämpfer ist auch ein CTD.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBmarkoT (23. Mai 2016)

Stefan fährst du auch Finale 24h???


----------



## chilla13 (23. Mai 2016)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Verstehe ehrlich gesagt nicht ganz deine Frage. Ist eine ganz normale CTD mit Scott Twinloc Hebel am Lenker. Dämpfer ist auch ein CTD.


Ok, war misslich formuliert. Dass man die CTD Elemente via Splitter mit einem Remotehebel simultan ausschalten kann, wusste ich. Irgendwie bin ich irrtümlich davon ausgegangen, dass das Lux bereits einen DPS Dämpfer hat. Für letzteren ist mir nämlich derzeit kein mechanischer Lockoutlever vertraut. Ich meine aber, irgendwo mal irgendeinen gesehen zu haben (nicht IRD) und dachte, du könntest den verbaut haben.


----------



## __Stefan__ (23. Mai 2016)

MTBmarkoT schrieb:


> Stefan fährst du auch Finale 24h???



nö, bin etwas südlicher. Elba.


----------



## MTBmarkoT (23. Mai 2016)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> nö, bin etwas südlicher. Elba.


Sieht auch super aus


----------



## filiale (24. Mai 2016)

Mein Fazit aus den letzten 8 Wochen:

FTP Test gefahren, Trainingsprogramme geschrieben und auf der Rolle abgefahren, zusätzlich draußen ohne PM viel L2 trainiert (immer 2-2,5 Stunden). Nach 4 Wochen sehr wenig Steigerung festgestellt, irgendwie ging es nicht voran. Es mußte sich etwas ändern. Also das L2 Training deutlich verschärft indem ich draußen nur noch L2 Obergrenze, eigentlich eher L3 gefahren bin (wieder 2,5 Stunden). Zusätzlich draußen auch mal Touren mit 4-5 Stunden im L3 - L4 Bereich . Und siehe da, nach 4 Wochen ein deutlicher Schub.

Ergo: Das viele L2 ist wichtig um eine Basis zu schaffen, aber wenn die mal da ist, kommt man damit nicht mehr so gut weiter. Kraftausdauer zu verbessern erfordert offenbar mehr Qualen und ist mit kurzen Intervallen / L2 nur sehr schwer zu verbessern.

Die rote gestrichelte Linie ist die HF vor 4 Wochen, die rote durchgezogene die heutige HF. Die anderen Diagramme zeigen den Trend ebenso. Die Tage wird wieder nach dem FTP Test alles angepaßt.
Desweiteren werde ich nach jeder SST und VO2max Einheit (jeweils 1 pro Woche immer abwechselnd) eine Steigerung ins Trainingsprogramm von 0,5% fürs nächste Mal einbauen und somit dynamisch die Last erhöhen.


----------



## Kottenstroeter (25. Mai 2016)

filiale schrieb:


> Ergo: Das viele L2 ist wichtig um eine Basis zu schaffen, aber wenn die mal da ist, kommt man damit nicht mehr so gut weiter. Kraftausdauer zu verbessern erfordert offenbar mehr Qualen und ist mit kurzen Intervallen / L2 nur sehr schwer zu verbessern.



Vorab: Bin jetzt aber nicht der Trainingsexperte, hier nur mal meine Beobachtungen dazu:

Mache seit einem Monat 2x die Woche VO2max und am Wochenende viel Z3/Z4, quasi Ausfahrten über um die 3h mit den Jungs. 
Seitdem ist mein Puls-Niveau allgemein gesunken. 
Könnte an den VO2max Intervallen liegen, hoffentlich nicht an Übermüdung/Übertraining. 
Das 2x wöchentliche VO2max schlaucht nämlich schon ganz nett, mich zumindest.

Da ich den Hang zu übermäßigen Z2-Geradel habe/hatte, probiere ich das Ganze jetzt mal ein klein wenig mit der Entkopplung und dem Effizienz Faktor in GC zu steuern. Wenn die Entkopplung unter 5% bleibt, fahre ich weniger Z2 und kümmere ich mehr um die Intensität, was sich dann (meistens) in einem Anstieg des Effizienz Faktors bemerkbar macht.

Vor 4 Wochen lag die Entkopplung z.T. wieder über 5%, bin auch sehr wenig Z2 gefahren. 
Also eine kurzen Grundlagenblock eingeschoben, und jetzt passt es wieder. 
Scheinbar kann man die Z2-Umfänge relativ gut über die Entkopplung steuern.

Aber damit das ganze Gebilde in GC überhaupt halbwegs funktionieren kann, muss natürlich auch jede Ausfahrt mit Powermeter und Pulsgurt aufgezeichnet werden!!


----------



## Milan Racer (25. Mai 2016)

Ich bin leider raus, kein Rennen für mich in Willingen.
Für Interessierte hier mal ein Link zum Blog meiner Freundin.

http://love-my-bike.blogspot.de/


----------



## Kottenstroeter (25. Mai 2016)

Milan Racer schrieb:


> Ich bin leider raus, kein Rennen für mich in Willingen.


Warum?


----------



## TTT (25. Mai 2016)

Kottenstroeter schrieb:


> Da ich den Hang zu übermäßigen Z2-Geradel habe/hatte, probiere ich das Ganze jetzt mal ein klein wenig mit der Entkopplung und dem Effizienz Faktor in GC zu steuern. Wenn die Entkopplung unter 5% bleibt, fahre ich weniger Z2 und kümmere ich mehr um die Intensität, was sich dann (meistens) in einem Anstieg des Effizienz Faktors bemerkbar macht.
> 
> Vor 4 Wochen lag die Entkopplung z.T. wieder über 5%, bin auch sehr wenig Z2 gefahren.
> Also eine kurzen Grundlagenblock eingeschoben, und jetzt passt es wieder.
> ...



Ich verwende das auch in der langfristigen Betrachtung. Allerdings sind ein paar aufeinander folgende Ausfahrten bei mir ohne jegliche Aussagekraft. Ich hab da Werte von -15 bis +30% ?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kottenstroeter (25. Mai 2016)

TTT schrieb:


> Ich verwende das auch in der langfristigen Betrachtung. Allerdings sind ein paar aufeinander folgende Ausfahrten bei mir ohne jegliche Aussagekraft. Ich hab da Werte von -15 bis +30% ?!



Jepp, so Ausreißer gibt es bei mir auch, wenn aber auch max. bis 15%, speziell wenn ich Intervalle fahre. 
Das Hochintensive im Wechsel mit Regeneration führt bei mir wohl zu diesen Abweichungen.
Die Entkopplung schaue ich mir meist nur bei längeren Touren an, indem ich überwiegend in einem (Z2)Bereich unterwegs bin.


----------



## __Stefan__ (25. Mai 2016)

Milan Racer schrieb:


> Ich bin leider raus, kein Rennen für mich in Willingen.
> Für Interessierte hier mal ein Link zum Blog meiner Freundin.
> 
> http://love-my-bike.blogspot.de/


Erzähl! Hoffentlich nichts schlimmeres passiert.


----------



## Milan Racer (25. Mai 2016)

nix kaputt, bin krank
Wollte noch Willingen mitfahren und dann eine kurze Pause einlegen um mich dann voll auf mein Highlight der Saison vorzubereiten.
Mal sehen, werde jetzt komplett regenerieren und dann sollte bis mitte Juli wieder alles passen


----------



## Milan Racer (25. Mai 2016)

Um mal das eigentliche Thema aufzugreifen.
Meine FTP ist am höchsten Punkt angekommen. Da wird sich nichts mehr tun.
FTP max bei 5,2Watt/kg. Damit 37Watt und 10% mehr als zu Saisonstart.


----------



## filiale (25. Mai 2016)

Milan Racer schrieb:


> nix kaputt, bin krank
> Wollte noch Willingen mitfahren und dann eine kurze Pause einlegen um mich dann voll auf mein Highlight der Saison vorzubereiten.
> Mal sehen, werde jetzt komplett regenerieren und dann sollte bis mitte Juli wieder alles passen



Die jungen Buben von Heute sind einfach nicht mehr belastbar


----------



## filiale (25. Mai 2016)

Kottenstroeter schrieb:


> Vorab: Bin jetzt aber nicht der Trainingsexperte, hier nur mal meine Beobachtungen dazu:
> 
> Mache seit einem Monat 2x die Woche VO2max und am Wochenende viel Z3/Z4, quasi Ausfahrten über um die 3h mit den Jungs.
> Seitdem ist mein Puls-Niveau allgemein gesunken.
> ...



Das war auch mein Fehler, zuviel Z2 bringt gar nichts. Der Körper muß raus aus der Komfortzone. Sonst geht die Entwicklung so langsam voran wie eine Wanderdüne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __Stefan__ (25. Mai 2016)

4-6 h L2 konsequent durchgedrückt ist fern jeder Komfortzone


----------



## filiale (26. Mai 2016)

stimmt, wenn man die Möglichkeit dazu hat (zeitlich und streckenmäßig ohne viele Unterbrechungen)...


----------



## Stoni (26. Mai 2016)

filiale schrieb:


> Die rote gestrichelte Linie ist die HF vor 4 Wochen, die rote durchgezogene die heutige HF. Die anderen Diagramme zeigen den Trend ebenso.



Sind die auf dem Ergo gefahren oder in der freien Natur? - und wie gross sind die 4 Minuten Blöcke: 1,5-2,0 x FTP?

Bin auch kein Trainingsexperte, zum Auspowern fahre ich alle 2 Wochen HIIT 1 Minuten-Intervalle auf dem Ergo - kann jedes Mal um 5 Watt insgesamt erhöhen und der Puls bleibt auf gleichen Level - also der Körper reagiert, nach den 45 Minuten bin ich fertig, IF liegt bei 1,1 .

Hier der Vergleich 2ér Trainings bzgl. Puls - 2 Wochen Abstand, blau ist die zeitlich letzte Fahrt.






....und hier das Wattprofil und w´bal aus GC


----------



## mete (26. Mai 2016)

Stoni schrieb:


> und wie gross sind die 4 Minuten Blöcke: 1,5-2,0 x FTP?




Hahaha, das will ich sehen. 

Wenn's gut läuft, wird bei 4' VO2Max mit 1,25xFTP gefahren.


----------



## filiale (26. Mai 2016)

Auf einem Tacx Trainer Zuhause. Der 4min Block sind 115% der FTP. Die Verbesserung sieht man kontinuierlich über einen Zeitraum von 4 Wochen. Morgen fahre ich nen neuen FTP Test und passe alle Programme vom Tacx an.


----------



## filiale (26. Mai 2016)

mete schrieb:


> Hahaha, das will ich sehen.



dann wäre ich weltmeister


----------



## Stoni (26. Mai 2016)

filiale schrieb:


> dann wäre ich weltmeister


Naja, hatte die im Verhälnis zu den Ruhewerten in der Erholungsphase gesehen.....

Meine obigen 1Min. Blöcke liegen im unteren Neuromuskulären Bereich (Z7), die Erholung liegt in der Mitte des Ausdauerbereichs (Z2), die Ausreisser am Ende und Anfang bei ca. 2,5xFTP - die letzte Spitze formt den Charakter! 

Kann man gut im W´Bal-Chart erkennen - das frisst Körner und gibt Anreize!.......bilde ich mir zumindest ein; ich merke in der Natur, dass ich an steilen Stücken mehr Power und Ausdauer bekomme.


----------



## __Stefan__ (26. Mai 2016)




----------



## filiale (26. Mai 2016)

Interessant wäre, wenn Du "nur" alle 2 Wochen ein HIT fährst, was Du in der Zwischenzeit alles trainierst ? 

Wichtig ist, daß der Puls schnell möglichst weit nach unten kommt. Daran erkennt man die Fitness.

Es gab mal eine wissenschaftliche Untersuchung einer Sport Uni (Bericht im Fernsehen vor 2 oder 3 Jahren) wie man am Besten auf dem Rad fit wird. Dort wurden viele Probanten mit unterschiedlichen Methoden gemessen und haben unterschiedliche Programme absolviert. Fazit: 30 Sekunden Vollgas bis zur Kotzgrenze, 5 Minuten ausradeln, das Ganze 30 Minuten lang, also 5 Intervalle. Das brachte die besten Ergebnisse. Das hatte ich vor Jahren dann mal probiert (mehrfach pro Woche) und war überrascht wir gut das funktioniert. Das ist in etwa mit Deinem Ergo Training zu vergleichen. Paßt also sehr gut !


----------



## Stoni (26. Mai 2016)

DAnke für die Info, das bestätigt mein Gefühl - mein obiges Programm ist über den Winter evolutionär entstanden, wurde also immer von meinem Bauchgefühl und Erschöpfungsgrad her verbessert. Ich wollte mich einfach in kurzer Zeit auf dem Ergo sinnvoll auspowern und nicht stundenlang den Sattel quälen.
Zusätzlich hatte ich dann irgendwann die W´Bilanz gefunden - diese ist eine gute Orientierung, was man auch im Körpergefühl wiederfindet - anfangs war der Endwert immer negativ, also der Gesamtwert zu klein eingestellt, zum Schluss passte es dann und ich erreiche mitlerweile gut die Nulllage. Das schaffe ich komischerweise nur mit dem Ergo, in der Natur eher weniger - zumindest meine Erfahrungen, da kann ich mich wohl nicht so sehr quälen.

Zwischen den HIIT fahre ich alles was die Freizeit und Lust bzw. das Wetter so hergibt - am WE lange Einheiten bis 4h in unseren Hügeln, oder RR im Flachland; in der Woche eher kürzer und intensiver im Flachland, im Winter mehr Ergo mit der Kettler World simulation.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BENDERR (26. Mai 2016)

filiale schrieb:


> Interessant wäre, wenn Du "nur" alle 2 Wochen ein HIT fährst, was Du in der Zwischenzeit alles trainierst ?
> 
> *Wichtig ist, daß der Puls schnell möglichst weit nach unten kommt. Daran erkennt man die Fitness.*
> 
> Es gab mal eine wissenschaftliche Untersuchung einer Sport Uni (Bericht im Fernsehen vor 2 oder 3 Jahren) wie man am Besten auf dem Rad fit wird. Dort wurden viele Probanten mit unterschiedlichen Methoden gemessen und haben unterschiedliche Programme absolviert. Fazit: 30 Sekunden Vollgas bis zur Kotzgrenze, 5 Minuten ausradeln, das Ganze 30 Minuten lang, also 5 Intervalle. Das brachte die besten Ergebnisse. Das hatte ich vor Jahren dann mal probiert (mehrfach pro Woche) und war überrascht wir gut das funktioniert. Das ist in etwa mit Deinem Ergo Training zu vergleichen. Paßt also sehr gut !



Fitness (Form oder Leistung) ermittelt man mit sportartspezifischen Tests.. in unserem Fall womöglich am besten mit Zeitfahren.
Der Puls hat damit im Grunde garnichts zu tun.


----------



## filiale (26. Mai 2016)

Ich bin zwar weit weg von Experte, aber wenn sich der Körper schnell erholen kann weil der Puls schnell niedrig wird, würde ich sagen, ist man grundsolide fit. Das man sich nur beim Zeitfahren untereinander messen kann ist klar. Aber wer keine Rennen fährt (so wie ich) braucht eben andere Maßstäbe.


----------



## Kottenstroeter (27. Mai 2016)

filiale schrieb:


> Aber wer keine Rennen fährt (so wie ich) braucht eben andere Maßstäbe.


So fiese Intervalle nur für "Spaß" machen?


----------



## filiale (27. Mai 2016)

Kottenstroeter schrieb:


> So fiese Intervalle nur für "Spaß" machen?



Ja. Und ich bin nicht der Einzige hier


----------



## schu2000 (27. Mai 2016)

Diese Frage hab ich mir das ein oder andere mal auch schon gestellt. Grad im Winter die Plackerei drinnen bzw. wenn es Richtung Frühjahr geht dann die stundenlangen stinklangweiligen GA-Ausfahrten, die Intervalle mit mehr und mehr steigender Intensität...aber im Endeffekt sind wir doch speziell in diesem Thread alle hier, weil wir uns konditionell verbessern wollen, Rennen hin oder her. Und auch wenn ich vor einer hochintensiven Einheit mit 12-20 30/30 Intervallen jedes Mal Bauchschmerzen wegen der vor mir liegenden Qualen habe, umso größer ist im Nachhinein das Grinsen, wenn zumindest das Soll erfüllt wurde oder man beim Letzten Intervall trotz brennendenr Beine zum Schluss doch nochmal richtig reintreten konnte. Und noch größer ist die Freude, wenn dann die MTB-Saison volle Fahrt aufnimmt und man merkt, dass sich das Ganze so richtig rentiert hat! 

BTW: gestern in GC die CP um 10 Watt erhöht, nachdem ich bei einer gut fünfstündigen Runde im Fichtelgebirge mit 2200hm auf einen IF von 0,85 gekommen bin...hab zwar keinen expliziten 20 Minuten-Test gemacht, vom Gefühl her kommt das aber ganz gut hin (und deckt sich auch mit der CP-Schätzung in GC). Bei Gelegenheit werd ich den Test aber mit frischen Beinen trotzdem mal nachholen.


----------



## Ronne1983 (27. Mai 2016)

Ich versteh immer nicht wenn manche von "stundenlangen stinklangweiligen GA-Ausfahrten" prechen bzw. schreiben...in ner lustigen Gruppe bzw. in der richtigen Umgebung sind sowas doch die schönsten Einheiten...und wenn man versucht, dauerhaft im (oberen) L2 Bereich zu bleiben, sind diese auch sehr anstregend!
Ich für meinen Teil ziehe solche Einheiten den HIT-Einheiten deutlich vor.


----------



## __Stefan__ (27. Mai 2016)

Und selbst alleine macht es Spaß:












Sitze aber auch 4 bis 5h im Keller auf der Rolle und schaue mir eine ganze Staffel einer Serie an. Hauptsache Ruhe 

Und bei der Rolle kann man dann nicht mehr von Komfortzone sprechen. Keine Sekunde Trettpause.


----------



## filiale (27. Mai 2016)

@schu2000  , ich sehe das ähnlich.

Man fährt eine Tour und muß sich einfach keine Gedanken machen wenn man unterwegs nochmal schnell eine extra Runde drehen möchte um noch ein paar zusätzliche Trails mitzunehmen. Besonders in unbekanntem Gebiet kommen schnell zusätzliche Km und Hm zusammen. Es spielt dann auch keine Rolle mehr ob die Tour 50km oder 100km lang ist, oder ob es nun 1500hm oder 2500Hm sind. Man hat genug Drehmoment um es zu fahren ohne nachher schlapp zu sein. Das ist mir wichtig.


----------



## filiale (27. Mai 2016)

Ronne1983 schrieb:


> Ich versteh immer nicht wenn manche von "stundenlangen stinklangweiligen GA-Ausfahrten" prechen bzw. schreiben...in ner lustigen Gruppe bzw. in der richtigen Umgebung sind sowas doch die schönsten Einheiten...und wenn man versucht, dauerhaft im (oberen) L2 Bereich zu bleiben, sind diese auch sehr anstregend!
> Ich für meinen Teil ziehe solche Einheiten den HIT-Einheiten deutlich vor.



Dem möchte ich zustimmen, man ist keinesfalls langsam unterwegs und hat viel Spaß wenn man es mit anderen fährt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (27. Mai 2016)

Gerade einen FTP Test nach 8 Wochen Training gefahren, wobei die Intensität des Trainings (nicht in Bezug auf die Zeit sondern auf die Härte/Leistung) in den letzten 4 Wochen massiv verstärkt wurden: Fazit -> 15W Steigerung laut GC. Das man sich in meinem Alter noch so freuen kann


----------



## rauschs (28. Mai 2016)

Packe das einmal hier 'rein: "Building Endurance with Nino Schurter" (The Hunt for Glory)

Auch bei ihm beliebt: 3 Wochen Belastungswoche, 1 Entlastungswoche.
.


----------



## Cubinator (28. Mai 2016)

rauschs schrieb:


> Packe das einmal hier 'rein: "Building Endurance with Nino Schurter" (The Hunt for Glory)
> 
> Auch bei ihm beliebt: 3 Wochen Belastungswoche, 1 Entlastungswoche.
> .



Hat mich gewundert, dass er 75% Ausdauer und 25% Intensiv trainiert. Dachte er macht mehr Intensität. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Stoni (28. Mai 2016)

Die Intensivität macht er über die Rennen, da hat er ja mindestens eine Einheit pro Woche........


----------



## __Stefan__ (28. Mai 2016)

fyi

Die neue Metrik haut mich jetzt nicht vom Hocker, aber ein paar Sätze sind zum Thema GA Geschrubbe ganz interessant. Coggan & Co sind eben Freunde des "Niemandsland" für entsprechende Radsportrennen.

http://home.trainingpeaks.com/blog/article/wko4-training-metrics-introducing-stamina


----------



## __Stefan__ (28. Mai 2016)

Frage mich, ob eine Metrik "Arbeit/h" gegen "Zeitintervall" für t > 60min nicht besser wäre. Gerade wenn man Unterbrechungen durch Abfahrten usw berücksichtigen will. 

Werde mir mal ein Chart basteln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (28. Mai 2016)

Cubinator schrieb:


> Hat mich gewundert, dass er 75% Ausdauer und 25% Intensiv trainiert. Dachte er macht mehr Intensität.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Intensität verbessert ja nur die Kraft für "kurze" Momente von 5 oder 20min, aber nicht die Ausdauer. Die Radrennfahrer trainieren auch etwa 80/20. Ohne GA1/GA2 kommt man nicht weiter. Aber man kann es leicht verschärfen indem man sich mehr im oberen Bereich dieser aufhält.


----------



## __Stefan__ (28. Mai 2016)

filiale schrieb:


> Die Radrennfahrer trainieren auch etwa 80/20.



Woher weißt du das?

Die Seiler Studien haben kaum Radsportstudien berücksichtigt. Glaube nur 2. Darunter Bahnfahrer.


----------



## filiale (28. Mai 2016)

Das wurde in dem von mir oben erwähnten Bericht für die optimalsten Ergebnisse beim Radeln erwähnt.


----------



## mete (28. Mai 2016)

Für's erfolgreiche Training gibt es mindestens soviele Ansätze wie Fahrer, außerdem würde ich nicht alles glauben, was ein Profisportler in der Öffentlichkeit erzählt. Ich würde auf die Frage auch immer irgendetwas Plausibles antworten, aber niemals das, was ich wirklich mache .


----------



## NeoRC (29. Mai 2016)

Hallo,
die neue Firmware vom Garmin Edge 1000 bietet auch eine FTP-Test Funktion.
Hat jemand von Euch damit schon Erfahrungen gesammelt?


----------



## Themar7 (29. Mai 2016)

Hallo,

gestern beim Erztaler Radmarathon teilgenommen. 200km + 3000hm. 6:45h Fahrzeit und die ganze Strecke alleine ohne Windschatten. Mein Trainingskollege hatte leider keine Zeit. 4x an der Verpflegung angehalten für je 10min Pause.
Am Ende stand: NP = 219Watt, IF = 0,74, 401 TSS. FTP derzeit bei 4,47 W/kg.



 

Vergleich zum letzten Jahr:
Da bin ich nur die 150km gefahren. Fahrzeit 5:52h, IF = 0,72, NP = 203W

Läuft ganz gut zur Zeit!

Grüße!


----------



## Themar7 (29. Mai 2016)

Und hier noch die CTL Kurve:


----------



## Peter88 (29. Mai 2016)

Klasse Steigerung!

Edit: Zu viel versprochen.. komme heute nicht mehr zu einer anständigen Auswertung.
Strava


----------



## Kottenstroeter (29. Mai 2016)

Peter88 schrieb:


> von gestern in Willingen


Glückwunsch erstmal zum tollen Ergebnis!


----------



## filiale (29. Mai 2016)

Peter88 schrieb:


> Klasse Steigerung!
> 
> Edit: Zu viel versprochen.. komme heute nicht mehr zu einer anständigen Auswertung.
> Strava



Schneller als Team Bulls. Respekt und Glückwunsch !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __Stefan__ (30. Mai 2016)

fyi

http://www.pezcyclingnews.com/toolbox/toolbox-epic-climbing-training/#.V0wRxRlCTqA


----------



## Leon96 (30. Mai 2016)

Mehr tot als lebendig aus dem Schwarzwald zurück.
Wobei, eigentlich geht es sogar noch so halbwegs.
Hätte gedacht, dass ich mich bei der TSB schlimmer fühle.

Am letzten Tag spontan nach dem Abendessen noch ein "BZF" vor der Haustür gemacht. 2.35min @470 Watt
Überraschend gut noch für das Programm.
Gestern Pause.
Heute 20 ganze Minuten!! gefahren und nen KOM zurückgeholt. 
646 Watt auf 52sec sagen immerhin aus, dass die Ermüdung nicht überhand genommen hat.

War heute mal bei einem Bikekollegen der im Fitnessstudio arbeitet auf der Körperfettwaage.
13.9% bei 1.93m und 77.2kg
Meine Muskelmasse ist überall unterirdisch, selbst in den Beinen hieß es  
Frage; was machen?
Gewicht langfristig auf 75kg?
Oder Gewicht halten und Muskelmasse draufpacken (wie auch immer?)


----------



## chilla13 (30. Mai 2016)

Leon96 schrieb:


> Mehr tot als lebendig aus dem Schwarzwald zurück.
> Wobei, eigentlich geht es sogar noch so halbwegs.
> Hätte gedacht, dass ich mich bei der TSB schlimmer fühle.
> 
> ...


Was sagt dir denn dein Körpergefühl? Als alter Pumperhorst wäre ich froh, wenn ich mal Muskelmasse verlöre... KFA ist zwar niedrig, aber mit 67kg bei 175cm könnten da ruhig noch 3,4 kg weg. Vor allem, weil ich dann mal in Radsportklamotten passte. Momentan ist an Taille und Bauch alles viel zu weit, was obenrum zu platzen droht.


----------



## Berrrnd (30. Mai 2016)

an deiner stelle würde ich ein ordentliches ganzkörpertraining im fitnessstudio machen und dann sehen was das gewicht macht.
sollten die daten stimmen, wäre das schon außerordentlich gut was das abnehmen angeht.

wenn du das ganzkörpertraining dann eine zeit gemacht hast, könntest du noch kniebeugen und kreuzheben dazunehmen.
das ganze dann aber auf technik und wiederholungen, und nicht auf maximalkraft.


auf leistung zu kommen ist das eine, die leistung zu halten eine andere geschichte.


----------



## chilla13 (30. Mai 2016)

k_star schrieb:


> an deiner stelle würde ich ein ordentliches ganzkörpertraining im fitnessstudio machen und dann sehen was das gewicht macht.
> sollten die daten stimmen, wäre das schon außerordentlich gut was das abnehmen angeht.
> 
> wenn du das ganzkörpertraining dann eine zeit gemacht hast, könntest du noch kniebeugen und kreuzheben dazunehmen.
> ...



Wenn es wirklich um Training am Eisen geht, dann würde ich Kreuzheben und Kniebeugen nicht irgendwann ergänzend machen, sondern als Dreh- und Angelpunkt jedes Ganzkörpertrainings betrachten. Und besonders würde ich auf gezieltes Maxkrafttraning setzen, um den Zuwachs an Masse zu limitieren und einen Bereich zu tranieren, der so auf dem Rad nicht gezielt angesprochen werden kann 

Letztlich funktioniert Krafttraining strukturell auch nicht anders als Radsport: Ein gesunder Trainingsmix und eine Wellenprogression liefern Ergebnisse. Die ewig gleichen Stabiübungen setzten nach einer Zeit schlicht keinen ausreichenden Reiz mehr. Klar kann man auch viel mit BWEs machen, aber Hanteln haben einen klaren Vorteil, nämlich, dass man die Kraftentwicklung in Form von kleinen Scheibchen steigern und überblicken kann.


----------



## Berrrnd (30. Mai 2016)

das wäre dann schritt 2.

es gibt bestimmt muskeln die vorher noch nie angesprochen wurden.
ohne technik besser keine schweren gewichte bei den kniebeugen und beim kreuzheben.

grundlage schaffen => ausbauen


----------



## Leon96 (30. Mai 2016)

Wie viel wird mir das auf dem Rad denn am Ende bringen?

Was ich jetzt auf jeden Fall zwingend mit einbauen werde (Problem im Schwarzwald gnadenlos aufgedeckt) ist ein anständiges Dehnprogramm. 
In der Beweglichkeit habe ich ziemliche Defizite wodurch die Muskeln wohl auf dem Rad eher etwas gegeneinander arbeiten. 3xWoche 30min.
Außerdem das erste mal ne Blackroll ausprobiert (kann mich nicht erinnern schonmal solche üblen Schmerzen auf dem Rad gehabt zu haben)
Blackroll habe ich heute gleich bestellt. Wenn auch erstmal ne etwas weichere Variante. 
Jeden Tag 10-15min sollten da Sinn machen (wenn die Motivation dies zulässt) 
Zumindest ein bisschen Stabi kommt da gleichzeitig schon mit bei rum.


----------



## chilla13 (30. Mai 2016)

k_star schrieb:


> das wäre dann schritt 2.
> 
> es gibt bestimmt muskeln die vorher noch nie angesprochen wurden.
> ohne technik besser keine schweren gewichte bei den kniebeugen und beim kreuzheben.
> ...



Ja gut, dass man nicht mit nem 280kg Deadlift anfängt, erschließt sich ja irgendwie von selbst. Ich sehe aber keinen Grund, nicht sofort mit Beugen und Heben zu beginnen. Man kann ja tatsächlich mit 50kg bei den Kniebeugen beginnen und 60kg beim Kreuzheben. Gerade bei den Lifts würde ich aber fast davon ausgehen, dass es kaum Sinn macht, noch weniger Gewicht zu bewegen: 1. weil man schlicht die Größe der Scheiben braucht 2. Weil bei noch weniger Gewicht die Körperspannung zu gering ist und man sich nur eine miese Technik angewöhnt.


----------



## chilla13 (30. Mai 2016)

Leon96 schrieb:


> Wie viel wird mir das auf dem Rad denn am Ende bringen?
> 
> Was ich jetzt auf jeden Fall zwingend mit einbauen werde (Problem im Schwarzwald gnadenlos aufgedeckt) ist ein anständiges Dehnprogramm.
> In der Beweglichkeit habe ich ziemliche Defizite wodurch die Muskeln wohl auf dem Rad eher etwas gegeneinander arbeiten. 3xWoche 30min.
> ...



Was das genau auf dem Rad bringt, kann dir wohl keiner sagen. Der Prozess hin zu mehr Athletik ist ja auch ein (ewig) dauernder... Sprunghafte Verbesserungen sind sicher nicht zu erwarten. Ich hab bereits als Jugendlicher mit Gewichtheben angefangen, bin also quasi nie "ohne" Rad gefahren, hab also keine Erfahrungen, was das spätere Ergänzen von KT bringt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (30. Mai 2016)

ein insgesamt starker körper bringt sicherlich was auf dem rad, wenn man ordentlich rennen fahren will.
ich rede jetzt nicht von muskelbergen, sondern vom durchtrainierten körper.

wenn man bestimmte muskeln vernächlässigt die für die haltearbeit auf dem rad verantwortlich sind, werden diese aufgaben von anderen muskeln übernommen. das führt dann zu einer schlechten haltung, weil man immer unbewusst dagegen arbeitet, und beinträchtigt dabei noch die tretleistung.


----------



## Milan Racer (30. Mai 2016)

Leon96 schrieb:


> 13.9% bei 1.93m und 77.2kg
> 
> Frage; was machen?
> Gewicht langfristig auf 75kg?
> Oder Gewicht halten und Muskelmasse draufpacken (wie auch immer?)



Erstmal glückwunsch dazu.
Du möchtest sicherlich eine weitere Leistungssteigerung bezwecken, oder?
Langfristig könnte da der Körperfettanteil weiter runter. Ich würde mir aber jetzt keine Gedanken um geziehlten Muskelaufbau machen.
Einfach ordentlich weiter machen wie bisher. Ich würde dir dazu raten einfach 2h die Woche mehr zu biken und dadurch die Leistung nach oben drücken.


----------



## chilla13 (30. Mai 2016)

Milan Racer schrieb:


> Erstmal glückwunsch dazu.
> Du möchtest sicherlich eine weitere Leistungssteigerung bezwecken, oder?
> Langfristig könnte da der Körperfettanteil weiter runter. Ich würde mir aber jetzt keine Gedanken um geziehlten Muskelaufbau machen.
> Einfach ordentlich weiter machen wie bisher. Ich würde dir dazu raten einfach 2h die Woche mehr zu biken und dadurch die Leistung nach oben drücken.



Würde ich auch so sehen. Man darf sich da auch nicht von den Kollegen Schurter et al zu sehr in die Irre führen lassen. Es gibt sicher einen Punkt, ab dem nochmal zusätzliche 100k in der Woche nicht mehr sinnvoll sind und Athletiktraining mehr bringt. Von diesem Punkt ist man als Hobbysportler aber meist meilenweit entfernt. Ich bin immer beim Gewichthebem geblieben, weil es mir Spaß macht, nicht weil ich dadurch ein besserer Radfahrer werd (eher im Gegenteil). Die Konzentration vor einem schweren Lift hat was Mystisches, man fühlt sich wirklich als LeibSeeleEinheit


----------



## TTT (30. Mai 2016)

Zur Abwechslung mal wieder ein Erfolg aus der alternden Hobbyluschenecke: Heute das 1. Jahresziel erreicht, eine Steigerung der CPx über den gesamten Wertebereich gegenüber Vorjahr. Absolut für die Meisten hier nicht beeindruckend aber aufgrund anderer Voraussetzungen vielleicht genauso hart erarbeitet:





In knapp 6 Wochen steht der Saisonhöhepunkt an und in den nächsten 4 Wochen wird der Schwerpunkt noch mal auf der Schwellenleistung liegen. Ich hoffe, dass jetzt ausnahmsweise mal nichts mehr dazwischen kommt!


----------



## mete (30. Mai 2016)

Leon96 schrieb:


> eine Muskelmasse ist überall unterirdisch, selbst in den Beinen hieß es



Ich glaube, die messen da mit anderen Maßstäben und haben einfach keine Ahnung davon, wie ein leistungsfähiger Bergfahrer (etwas anderes ist ja ein MTBler eigentlich nicht) in der Regel aussieht. Ich bleibe dabei, dem durchschnittlichen Radfahrer mit begrenztem Zeitbudget bringt Krafttraining, das über das Trainieren der Haltmuskulatur hinausgeht nichts und für letzteres reichen wenige Minuten pro Tag und hin und wieder eine ordentliche Rütteleinheit mit Starrgabelrad im Gelände. Muskeln verbrauchen Sauerstoff und sind verhältnismäßig schwer, da sollte man sich schon gut überlegen, ob man die wirklich benötigt. Die Zeit, die man durch sinnloses Krafttraining verschwendet, sollte man imho lieber in vernünftige Radeinheiten stecken. Wenn man Geld mit dem Radfahren verdient, kann man sein randvolles Trainingsprogramm natürlich durch Spielereien wie Kraft- oder Koordinationstraining erweitern, aber bei um die 10h / Woche an Budget würde ich mir derartige Dinge sparen (reine Kosten/Nutzenrechnung).


----------



## chilla13 (30. Mai 2016)

mete schrieb:


> Ich glaube, die messen da mit anderen Maßstäben und haben einfach keine Ahnung davon, wie ein leistungsfähiger Bergfahrer (etwas anderes ist ja ein MTBler eigentlich nicht) in der Regel aussieht.



Messen diese Waagen nicht nur das Verhältnis zwischen Muskelmasse, Wasser und Fett? Da würden auch dürre Bergfahrer sicher nicht unterirdisch abschneiden, auch wenn sie absolut gesehen wenig Masse auf den Haxn haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (30. Mai 2016)

chilla13 schrieb:


> Messen diese Waagen nicht nur das Verhältnis zwischen Muskelmasse, Wasser und Fett? Da würden auch dürre Bergfahrer sicher nicht unterirdisch abschneiden, auch wenn sie absolut gesehen wenig Masse auf den Haxn haben.



Wurde das denn mit einer Waage gemessen? Die Dinger können ja nicht einmal die Gesamtmassen verlässlich ermitteln, wie soll das denn erst für einzelne Körperpartien (Beine) gehen?


----------



## chilla13 (30. Mai 2016)

mete schrieb:


> Wurde das denn mit einer Waage gemessen? Die Dinger können ja nicht einmal die Gesamtmassen verlässlich ermitteln, wie soll das denn erst für einzelne Körperpartien (Beine) gehen?



Leon schrieb von einer Körperfettwaage. Ansonsten geb ich dir Recht: Eine Glaskugel liefert sicher ähnlich gute Ergebnisse.


----------



## Leon96 (30. Mai 2016)

Zeitbudget ist bei mir kein Problem.
Hätte auch 30h die Woche Zeit.
Ist nur die Sache, dass ich die höhere Umfänge körperlich nicht realisieren kann.
Ziel ist es jetzt erstmal die CTL bei 70 stabil zu halten und dabei 1x die Woche anständig hart zu fahren.

Was ich anderweitig neben Radtraining noch mache werde ich mir über die Tage mal gründlich überlegen.


----------



## Milan Racer (31. Mai 2016)

CTL Absturz von 110 auf 85  
Morgen werde ich wieder das erste mal auf Rad steigen.
Rennplanung etwas umgestellt. Hoffe das wird wieder was bis zur DM


----------



## __Stefan__ (31. Mai 2016)

Ja, das ist frustrierend. Aber irgendwie hat es dieses Jahr jeden so richtig erwischt. Von daher wieder Waffengleichstand mit der Konkurrenz.

Heute 4h an meiner "Stamina-Metrik" gearbeitet. Aua. Aua!!!! Im Training nach 3h noch quälen ist schon eine mentale Herausforderung für sich. So viel zum Niemandsland.


----------



## Ronne1983 (1. Juni 2016)

So ich bin vergangenen Sonntag auch endlich in die Rennsaison eingestiegen.
Lief trotz einer harten Trainingswoche ganze passabel. Konnte meine Zeit zum Vorjahr um 4 Min. verbessern.
Am Ende stand bei einer Fahrzeit von 1:47h ein IF von 0,95 auf dem Garmin.


----------



## onkel_c (1. Juni 2016)

Leon96 schrieb:


> Wie viel wird mir das auf dem Rad denn am Ende bringen?


wie chilla schon sagte, dass lässt sich kaum bemessen, schon gar nicht 'auf dem rad'!
aber eine gute muskulatur schützt vor verletzungen, zu schneller ermüdung (abhängig vom bereich- ab langzeit und drüber eher nicht so ausschlaggebend, je ausdauerlastiger, desto weniger ...). zusätzlich stützt die muskulatur den gesamten 'apparat', ist für eine gute athletik notwendig.
im downhill oder enduro bereich spielt auch oder gerade der 'stützapparat' eine nicht zu unterschätzende rolle. daher ist in diesen disziplinen auch oberkörper wichtig!

ab cc sieht das etwas anders aus.

man kann mit den klasikern liegstütze, klimmzüge, burpees, etlichen stabi-übungen in ~30min eine menge erreichen. das regelmäßig 2x die woche bringt schon viel, auch an athletik, wohlbefinden. noch ein wenig stretching dazu und die beweglichkeit nimmt zu (gerade ab einem gewissen alter schwer anzuraten ;-)).

deadlift und backsquat mit lh sind aber das optimum bei 3-6wdh, wenn es gilt die beinmuskulatur gezielt zu stärken. da gibt es keine alternative. da man dort aber meist entsprechendes gewicht bewegt sollte man die technik ordentlich beherrschen. ich war dafür 6 monate in einem gewichtheberverein.

ach so: ihr seid alle viel zu leicht. ich wiege ~78kg ,bei 180cm und habe aktuell ~14kf. ich bin aber auch durch mehr als 20jahre kunstturnen geprägt, das bekommt man nicht so einfach weg... ich brauche das eisen nur anzugucken ...

schlußendlich sollte aber jedem klar sein, dass ein bahnradfahrer anders ausschaut als ein bergspezialist. das hat seine gründe!


----------



## onkel_c (1. Juni 2016)

mete schrieb:


> Die Zeit, die man durch sinnloses Krafttraining verschwendet, sollte man imho lieber in vernünftige Radeinheiten stecken. Wenn man Geld mit dem Radfahren verdient, kann man sein randvolles Trainingsprogramm natürlich durch Spielereien wie Kraft- oder Koordinationstraining erweitern



so unterschiedlich menschen sind, so unterschiedlich ihre meinungen:

das mag für rennen die über stunden dauern und einen moderaten bis keinen technischen anspruch haben durchaus zutreffen. aber je kürzer ein rennen, je härter die strecke, je höher der technische fahranspruch desto weniger trifft deine aussage zu, sorry.

derlei pauschalisierungen sind grundsätzlich zu hinterfragen.


----------



## mete (1. Juni 2016)

onkel_c schrieb:


> so unterschiedlich menschen sind, so unterschiedlich ihre meinungen:
> 
> das mag für rennen die über stunden dauern und einen moderaten bis keinen technischen anspruch haben durchaus zutreffen. aber je kürzer ein rennen, je härter die strecke, je höher der technische fahranspruch desto weniger trifft deine aussage zu, sorry.
> 
> derlei pauschalisierungen sind grundsätzlich zu hinterfragen.



Wenn Du natürlich nur diesen Abschnitt aus meiner Aussage heraußreißt, klingt es vielleicht pauschalisiert, aber lies mal den ganzen Text, dann sieht das schon wieder ganz anders aus. Ich habe eindeutig gesagt bei 10h/Woche bringt gezieltes Radtraining mehr, als zusätzliches Krafttraining, also bitte zitiere das auch so im Zusammenhang und schaffe nicht Deine eigene Interpretation, die es so von mir nie gegeben hat .


----------



## onkel_c (1. Juni 2016)

ja dann bitte ich vielmals um entschuldigung. ich zitiere dann in deinem fall demnächst den gesamten text, sorry!

es bleibt aber dabei - FÜR MICH zumindest:
das bringt auch unter 10h die woche was. ich trainiere im schnitt 5-8h, mehr zeit habe ich nicht.
und ja, ich trainiere im winter viel alternativ, in der saison minimum 1-2mal die woche. die kollegen in meiner altersklasse haben da ganz andere trainingsumfänge, und viele gänzlich ohne kraft/core. so wie von dir angepriesen.

noch komme ich da ganz gut mit. dürfte aber eigentlich gar nicht sein. weder von meiner eingesetzten zeit, noch vom training ...
aber jeder wie er mag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (1. Juni 2016)

onkel_c schrieb:


> das bringt auch unter 10h die woche was. ich trainiere im schnitt 5-8h, mehr zeit habe ich nicht.



Ja klar, jede Art von Training bringt irgendetwas, das war ja auch nicht das, was ich sagen wollte. Aber wenn ich 10h Budget  habe (das ist etwas mehr als eine Stunde pro Tag) und beim Radfahren besser werden will, dann mache ich von meinen 10h sicher nicht 2h Krafttraining, sondern absolviere lieber eine extra Einheit auf dem Rad, die mir mit Sicherheit für's Radfahren mehr bringt. Das mag ja bei Enduro DH was auch immer anders sein, da bringt mir aber auch beispielweise SST-Training wenig bis gar nichts und die meisten hier fahren ja nun einmal auch eher XCO/XCM und da ist in der Regel weder die Muskelkraft in den Beinen noch im Oberkörper der Hauptbegrenzer, sondern schlicht die Ausdauerleistung und die traininert man am effektivsten auf dem Rad und nicht im Kraftstudio. Klar, wenn man Defizite in der Haltmuskulatur hat, sollte man was tun, meistens ist das aber nicht der Fall und da reichen wie gesagt auch das eigene Körpergewicht und an zwei bis drei Tagen drei Übungen mit insgesamt 15-20 Minuten pro Tag.


----------



## onkel_c (1. Juni 2016)

.


----------



## Ravega (1. Juni 2016)

Wenig Zeit -> viel Output = Crossfit Endurance!

Aber bitte nur unter Anleitung und nicht auf eigene Faust!!


----------



## schu2000 (2. Juni 2016)

Ob und wieviel und welches Krafttraining man in sein Training einbauen kann/soll, lässt sich wie immer nicht pauschal sagen. Obendrein ist es natürlich nicht jedermanns Sache, in die Muckibude zu rennen.
Mit Krafttraining am Eisen hab ich selbst sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht, seit über einem Jahr mache ich hierbei fast nur noch die klassischen Langhantelübungen + ein paar Stabi-/Koordinationssachen, seit Beginn des Jahres habe ich selbst Kniebeugen zurückgeschraubt und fokussiere mich mehr auf Kreuzheben, da es meiner Meinung nach eine Übung ist, die Körperspannung von den Fußzehen bis in die Haarspitzen abverlangt und trainiert und die in Teilen der Ausführung der Position auf dem Bike gar nicht so unähnlich ist. Wobei speziell beim Kreuzheben die *saubere* Ausführung das wichtigste ist! Kann man sich entweder in einem gescheiten Fitnessstudio beibringen lassen, mit ausreichend Feingefühl und Körperverständnis geht das meiner Ansicht nach aber auch über diverse gute How-tos und Videos im Netz. Bei Unsicherheiten jedoch lieber schauen, dass man einen Fachmann fragt. Allgemein anfangs um die Technik zu erlernen/verbessern eher das Gewicht im mittleren Bereich halten und das Volumen steigern, bevor man dann auch mit den Gewichten hochgeht. Zu wenig Gewicht bringt aber auch nix, je nach Übung brauchts zur ordentlichen Ausführung einfach einen gewissen Widerstand.
Für mich (auch eher ein Bergabfahrer wie @onkel_c ) hat es sehr viel gebracht, beim Trails fahren bin ich wesentlich ausdauernder und härter im Nehmen, aber auch bergauf vor allem bei harten Antritten und Sprints bringt die zusätzliche Stärke in der Körpermitte (als Widerlager zu den Beinen) einiges. Das Trainingspensum beläuft sich bei mir auch eher nur auf 8-12 Stunden/Woche, wobei ich jetzt in der "Hauptsaison" normalerweise nur 1x wöchentlich im Studio zu finden bin, um die Kraft einigermaßen zu erhalten (bei Deadlift-Max um 2x Körpergewicht oder mehr gar nicht so einfach). Im Winter hingegen bin ich drei mal pro Woche drin, hab dabei aber auch gleich die SST-Einheiten mit erledigt.

Um nicht komplett den Bezug zum Thema zu verlieren: mein Leistungsmaximum konnte ich jetzt von vorher etwa 16W/kg auf über 20W/kg steigern. Zwar habe ich keine Vergleichswerte (habe leider versäumt, einen Klon von mir ganz normal ohne Besuche in der Muckibude trainieren zu lassen  ), aber einen nicht unwesentlichen Anteil daran spreche ich dem Krafttraining zu. Die insgesamt angewachsene Stärke ist einfach spürbar.
Die Hauptsache ist einfach, dass trotz der Quälereien, zu denen wir hier alle bereit sind, der Spaß an der Sache nicht verloren geht


----------



## mete (2. Juni 2016)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Um nicht komplett den Bezug zum Thema zu verlieren: mein Leistungsmaximum konnte ich jetzt von vorher etwa 16W/kg auf über 20W/kg steigern.


In diesem Thread wäre halt spannend gewesen, wie die Ausdauerleistungsfähigkeit von mir aus in FTP dadurch beeinflusst wurde. Ich vermute gar nicht oder in Bezug auf das Körpergewicht eher negativ. Die Maximalleistung ist halt bei den meisten Radrennen nur selten relevant bei einem Marathon eher gar nicht.


----------



## schu2000 (2. Juni 2016)

Nicht direkt relevant, das mag sein. Auch im Enduro oder DH bolzt kaum jemand aus jeder Kurve mit Pmax raus. Eine höhere Maximalleistung relativiert aber möglicherweise die Anstrengung für die Erbringung submaximaler Leistung (Sprints/harte Antritte), die sich bei jeder Art von Rennen finden? Ähnlich ist es auch beim Krafttraining selbst, wenn man beim Kreuzheben 160kg maximal schafft, sind 140kg wesentlich "leichter" zu heben als bei 150kg Maximum. Darüber hinaus ist es sicherlich auch bei langen Rennen hilfreich, wenn der Körper insgesamt ermüdungsresistenter ist - es sei denn vielleicht, das Ganze spielt sich nur auf Forstautobahnen ab (wobei auch hier wieder viele Wege nach Rom führen). Dass das Ganze immer mit Blick auf die eigenen Bedürfnisse und Umstände zu sehen ist, dürfte eh klar sein.

Was die Sache mit dem Körpergewicht angeht - nach dem Winter, der in Sachen Krafttraining sehr intensiv war, mit spür- und sichtbaren Fortschritten ist mein Sommergewicht wieder auf dem selben Niveau wie die letzten Jahre. Kommt eben immer drauf an, wie man Kraft trainiert - wenn man "nur" stärker werden will ohne Muskelberge aufzubauen macht man halt wenig Wiederholungen, hohe Gewichte (die nötige Technik vorausgesetzt).
Die Diskussion um Sinn und Zweck des Krafttrainings für Biker ist auch keine neue - die einen schwören drauf, die anderen scheuen es wie der Teufel das Weihwasser (soll kein Seitenhieb oder Tiefschlag sein)


----------



## mete (2. Juni 2016)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Darüber hinaus ist es sicherlich auch bei langen Rennen hilfreich, wenn der Körper insgesamt ermüdungsresistenter ist - es sei denn vielleicht, das Ganze spielt sich nur auf Forstautobahnen ab (wobei auch hier wieder viele Wege nach Rom führen).


Wäre noch zu diskutieren, ob einen mehr Muskelmasse wirklich ermüdungsresistenter macht. Meiner Erfahrung nach ist da der Zenit relativ schnell überschritten, Muskeln haben eben auch Bedürfnisse .



> Die Diskussion um Sinn und Zweck des Krafttrainings für Biker ist auch keine neue - die einen schwören drauf, die anderen scheuen es wie der Teufel das Weihwasser (soll kein Seitenhieb oder Tiefschlag sein)


Och, ich habe über 15 Jahre lang genug Krafttraining gemacht, allerdings in einer Sportart, bei der das auch erforderlich war, davon zehre ich mit minimalinvasiven, erhaltenen Maßnahmen noch mindestens die nächsten 20 bis 30 Jahre.


----------



## __Stefan__ (3. Juni 2016)

Morgen geht es wieder nach Hause, kürzes Resüme meines "Trainingslager". Zielsetzung, Threshold Block im Hinblick auf die nächsten Alpenmarathons bei mir daheim in der Gegend.

Im Vgl zu früheren Jahren wirklich genügend Pausen eingelegt. Das machte einen massiven Unterschied. Auch merkte ich während des Blocks, wie es innerhalb von ein paar Tagen schon "vorwärts" geht. Ob so eine kurze Adaptionszeit möglich ist? Oder dies der Effekt von vor ein paar Wochen? Oder weil ich nun endlich mal richtig gesund bin? Wer weiß ...






(gestern und vorgestern war es ein bisser'l länger, habe jeweils vergessen den Garmin einzuschalten)

Heute nach mal etwas Gas geben, dann ein paar Tage Ruhe. Bin gespannt auf den nächsten Leistungstest. Vom Gefühl her hat sich da was nach oben bewegt.

P.S. Krafttraining: im von mir schon so oft erwähnten "Wattage-Forum" kommt es bezüglich Krafttraining regelmäßig zu extremst "emotionalen" Diskussionen. Irgendwie haben Männer so eine ganz besondere Beziehung zum Eisen. Einmal wurde sogar deswegen das Forum kurz geschlossen, da es etwas aus dem Ruder gelaufen ist. Allerdings, worauf sich alle einigen können: es gibt nicht eine vernünftige, peer-reviewed Studie, die einen positiven oder negativen Effekt auf die üblichen Zielgrößen der Sportwissenschaften (40K TT, Stufentest, sub 60min TT, usw) zeigen konnte. Ein, zwei Studien zeigten was, hatten aber methodisch massive Probleme. Es geht hier nicht um Haltungsschädenkorrektur o.ä. Nur direkter Einfluss auf die üblichen Leistungsparamater.


----------



## TTT (3. Juni 2016)

So, was fang ich damit an? 

Punkt 1 - Training war die letzten Monate doch erfolgreich, auch wenn's mir gesundheitlich nicht so gut ging. Ich nähere mich meinem Saisonziel von 4W/kg (aktuell 3,86)


Punkt 2 - Sowohl die Schätzung aus einem abgebrochenen Leistungstest vor 4 Tagen, als auch die Berechnung aus 2 Maximalbelastungen innerhalb von 4 Tagen (5min und 30min), als auch die Stressdiagramme der letzten Ausfahrten in GoldenCheetah zeigen eine W' von definitiv über 30kJ. Rechnerisch (Golden Cheetah) 31,6kJ. GC errechnet mir übrigens auch eine VO2max von 64 ml/min/kg





Seit ich mit Wattmesskurbel unterwegs bin, weiß ich, dass meine 5min-Leistung im Leistungsprofil ohne sonderliches Training in dem Bereich heraussticht. Nun habe ich den Bereich in letzter Zeit auch bearbeitet. Trotzdem überrascht mich das etwas in der Deutlichkeit mit immerhin 47 Jahren. Mal ein paar Watt hin und her durch einseitige Messung, Tagesform und Messprotokoll...

Sollte ich die Disziplin wechseln? Marathon von 3,5 bis 8 Stunden entsprechen vielleicht doch nicht meinen natürlichen Talenten? Ein Supertechniker wird aus mir aber bestimmt auch nicht mehr. Der Sprintertyp war ich nie und werde es auch nicht werden. Was meint ihr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scuta (3. Juni 2016)

Jetzt wäre die Frage wie viele GA Kilometer du in den letzten 2-3 Monaten gefahren bist? Ab 30min. ist schon ein deutlicher knick nach unten....


----------



## TTT (3. Juni 2016)

Für die letzten 3 Monate:




Der Abfall am langen Ende erklärt sich aber durch die Topografie hier: Rauf und runter, länger wie die 30min am Stück ist ganz schwer hier gleichmäßig zu fahren... Außerdem fahre ich länger keine All-Outs. Die 30min waren schon ein Sonderfall!


----------



## __Stefan__ (3. Juni 2016)

So, schön war's wieder. Letzte Abfahrt:






Und nochmal 20min allout gemacht. Hat mich einfach interessiert. Nach einem >300 TSS Tag und 2 Wochen Threshold Block vielleicht etwas zu ambitioniert.

Aus der Bahn hat mich dann aber die Gruppe Aushilfs-Nibalis geworfen. So bei Minute 2 am Hinterrad geklebt. Na ja, Teamtrikot verpflichten aber eben auch. 10min Jahresbestleistung. Nachdem die Sache dann geklärt war, aber kompletter Einbruch. Kurz Beine hängen lassen. Insgesamt aber doch ein etwas besseres 20min allout, wie vor dem Urlaub.

Ich mag die Italiener wirklich, aber dieses ewige Geschiss, wenn du mal einen "Rennfahrer" überholst, nervt. Gibt es bei uns auch, aber hier passiert das irgendwie ständig. 

Bin jetzt gespannt, wie sich die GC CP zu  0.95 CP20 verhält. Heute hat mir GC die 16min Bestleistung rausgepickt und insgesamt eine sehr plausible CP rausgespuckt.


----------



## JensL (4. Juni 2016)

Hallo Zusammen, da es für mich in einer Woche zum ersten Höhepunkt, der 4 Peaks, geht und bis dahin nicht mehr viel passieren wird, hier ein kleines update. Von Krankheiten bin ich dieses Jahr verschont geblieben, so dass ich komplett durchtrainieren konnte. So stehen bisher gut 200h im Trainingsbuch. Für mich ein guter Wert!

Drei Rennen bin ich zur Vorbereitung gefahren:
- Gilserberg: trotz schwierigen Bedingungen gleiche Zeit wie letztes Jahr. Sehr zufrieden
- Waldkatzenbach: aus dem Training raus. 2h30 lief es gut, dann schön eingegangen
- Bad Wildbad: erste Runde war im Plan und 7min schneller als letztes Jahr, aber sehr hoher Puls. Zweite Runde komplett eingegangen. L2 Niveau mit L4er Puls gefahren und ausgestiegen. Etwas ratlos danach, aber da die Trainingsleistungen stimmen, keinen großen Kopf gemacht.

FTP
Nach anfangs deutlichen Steigerungen, pendelt die FTP bei den Test um 330W (3,6W/kg) und scheint stark von der Tagesform abzuhängen. Also keine wirkliche Steigerung mehr seit April. Ist aber ok für mich, da ich auch nur wenig überschwellige Intensitäten trainiere. Dennoch ist es gut fürs Gefühl heute bei den 5min absoluten Bestwert gefahren zu sein und auch in Kombination bei den 20min.  Ein kleines Ziel habe ich zumindest erreicht: die CP20 ist bei 4W/kg. Und das reicht weiterhin um bei den Maras im gesicherten Mittelfeld, hin und wieder auch im ersten Drittel anzukommen. 

PMC


----------



## Leon96 (5. Juni 2016)

Komme gerade vom 24-h-Rennen am Alfsee.
Wie bereits erwartet war ich der schnellste in unserem Team und es wurde nicht auf Ergebnis gefahren sondern für den Spaß.
Wollte erst locker einfach mitfahren weil ich noch nicht wieder ganz erholt war. 
Aber Rennen und locker mitfahren funktioniert ja zum Glück nicht. 
Also bin ich voll gefahren. Sehr konstante Rundenzeiten sind bei herumgekommen. Insbesondere die letzten 5 Runden!

Strecke war sehr sehr ähnlich zum Vorjahr. Denke die Strecke war letztes Jahr tendentiell sogar einen ganz kleinen Tacken schneller.

Bin dieses und letztes Jahr je 11 Runden gefahren
Zeitenschnitt
2015: 32:32 Minuten
2016: 30:30 Minuten

Wattschnitt
2015: 228 Watt
2016: 235 Watt

(Gewicht 78 vs 91 kg)
(Die Startrunde 2015 habe ich nicht mitgerechnet da Stau und langsame Rundenzeit)

Positive Tendenz also mal wieder untermauert 

Generell muss ich aber sagen, dass mir die Strecke am Alfsee trotz allem nicht gut liegt.
Die Strecke liegt ja eigentlich im flachen.
Höhenmeter kommen durch viele steile Deichauffahrten von um die 5-15 Höhenmeter zusammen an denen ich ab Rennbeginn immer alles was irgendwie ging gefahren bin. Nur meine pmax ist ziemlich gering. Dafür konnte ich die Max-Werte aber über das Rennen konstant halten und bin dort nicht eingebrochen.


----------



## GUSTAV91 (5. Juni 2016)

So, melde mich nach langer Abstinenz auch mal wieder
Ende April/ Anfang Mai war leider von 2x "eine Woche Krank" etwas verhauen - habe dann notgedrungen meinen Trainingsplan umgestellt und neu aufgebaut.

Letzte Woche: Inselsbergmarathon Tabarz


 
>4 W/kg über ca. 3:20h

Gestern: CP60-Test


 
 4,7 W/kg Durchschnitt über 1h - NP minimal drüber
Bin sehr zufrieden und ich war weniger kaputt als im Vorfeld erwartet - evtl. wären bei besserem Pacing noch ein Paar Watt mehr gegangen?

Es scheint, als wäre mein "Notfallplan" aufgegangen und ich bin rechtzeitig zum 1. Saisonhighlight nächste Woche fit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (5. Juni 2016)

Bei Deinem Gewicht sind die 5W/kg auf jeden Fall auch noch locker drin


----------



## raimi-27 (7. Juni 2016)

Hallo,
Die Glättungen was man bei Golden Ceetha einstellen kann, welche Zahl habt ihr da gewählt?


----------



## BENDERR (7. Juni 2016)

3


----------



## Stoni (7. Juni 2016)

Keine Glättung, also auf 2 eingestellt - alles andere verzerrt die Realität!


----------



## Ronne1983 (7. Juni 2016)

Leon96 schrieb:


> Komme gerade vom 24-h-Rennen am Alfsee.
> Wie bereits erwartet war ich der schnellste in unserem Team und es wurde nicht auf Ergebnis gefahren sondern für den Spaß.
> Wollte erst locker einfach mitfahren weil ich noch nicht wieder ganz erholt war.
> Aber Rennen und locker mitfahren funktioniert ja zum Glück nicht.
> ...



Darf ich fragen mit welchem IF du die sehr konstanten Rundenzeiten gefahren bist?
Hintergrund meiner Frage ist, dass ich in 10 Tagen auch bei nem 24h-Rennen, allerdings im 2er-Team, starte...und ich mir auch noch ziemlich unsicher bin, was das Pacing angeht...hatte so an einen IF von 0,9 gedacht...


----------



## Leon96 (7. Juni 2016)

Ronne1983 schrieb:


> Darf ich fragen mit welchem IF du die sehr konstanten Rundenzeiten gefahren bist?
> Hintergrund meiner Frage ist, dass ich in 10 Tagen auch bei nem 24h-Rennen, allerdings im 2er-Team, starte...und ich mir auch noch ziemlich unsicher bin, was das Pacing angeht...hatte so an einen IF von 0,9 gedacht...


Da lässt sich schwer was allgemeines sagen denke ich. Bei mir war es rund um 0.85 bei 4er Team wohlgemerkt. 
Das liegt auch immer sehr stark an der Strecke. Alfsee jetzt lag mir generell nicht so. 

Bin selbst eigentlich jetzt eher nach Gefühl gefahren und habe mich am vorjahr orientiert.  An den kurzen Anstiegen alles was geht, auf den Geraden oberes L2 / unteres L3 und die graspassagen L3

Ich würde eher versuchen etwas nach Gefühl zu fahren und den pm am Anfang nutzen um nicht komplett zu überziehen. 
Wenn du dich auf den ersten 10h platt fährst wird der Rest ganz schön scheiße.
IF von 0.9 ist aber auf jeden Fall zu viel denke ich.


----------



## Ronne1983 (7. Juni 2016)

Also den "alles was geht-Bereich", also ab L5 will ich eigentlich vorerst komplett meiden...den Bereich will ich mir für die letzten Stunden "aufheben", falls noch Positionsverbesserungen möglich sind.
Von der Streckencharakteristik her besteht die Strecke zu ca. 20% aus Trails wo man kaum treten muss...bei den restlichen Passagen will ich eigentlich versuchen oberen L3-L4-Bereich zu halten...


----------



## MTBmarkoT (7. Juni 2016)

Ronne1983 schrieb:


> Also den "alles was geht-Bereich", also ab L5 will ich eigentlich vorerst komplett meiden...den Bereich will ich mir für die letzten Stunden "aufheben", falls noch Positionsverbesserungen möglich sind.
> Von der Streckencharakteristik her besteht die Strecke zu ca. 20% aus Trails wo man kaum treten muss...bei den restlichen Passagen will ich eigentlich versuchen oberen L3-L4-Bereich zu halten...


Das wird eine harte Nummer!!!!
Eher nur Tempobereich. Dann hast du am Ende eventuell noch Kraft ^^


----------



## Leon96 (7. Juni 2016)

Wenn die Strecke das hergibt würde ich mich auch auf maximal L3 beschränken. 
Das wird früh genug hart genug werden. 
Und alle Chancen auf Windschatten nutzen. 
Die ersten 6 Stunden kannst du nix gewinnen aber alles verlieren. 
Zumal ist es vom Kopf ein enormer Vorteil wenn du in der Nacht körperlich noch nicht abgebrannt ist sondern spürst das noch was geht. 
Wenn man dann noch anfängt Boden auf die anderen gut zu machen gibt das nochmal einen zusätzlichen Schub. 
Also lieber irgendwann merken dass man vielleicht noch zulegen kann als andersrum.

(Am Alfsee war es halt so dass man 2min L7 pro Runde treten musste wenn man nicht schieben will.)


----------



## Ronne1983 (7. Juni 2016)

Also hart muss es ja werden...das gibt ja schon allein der Name der Veranstaltung (Heavy24) vor 

Solche bissigen Anstiege gibt es auf der Strecke zum Glück nicht...also theoretisch könnte ich alles locker im L3 fahren, vorrausgesetzt die Bedingungen passen halbwegs.
Allerdings hat mein Teampartner Ambitionen in Richtung Top5...von daher will ich diesen natürlich zumindest versuchen, irgendwie gerecht zu werden.

Irgendwie war das als Einzelstarter irgenwie einfacher...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __Stefan__ (8. Juni 2016)

Eigentlich wollte ich heute in der Mittagspause kurz auf'n Berg und 20min allout mit "Fahrtechniktraining" kombinieren. Leider herrscht hier an der ersten Alpenbergkette wieder der Monsun. Wahnsinn, irgendwie komme ich dieses Jahr nicht zum Test fahren draußen.

Also ab in den Keller, 20min allout. 

Immer noch nicht das Niveau, wie vor meiner Nebenhöhlenentzündung Anfang April. Schon erschreckend, wie sehr so etwas einen zurück wirft.


----------



## __Stefan__ (9. Juni 2016)

Mal wieder was zum Thema, "was ist eigentlich FTP?".

Hatte ja im Urlaub etwas Zeit. U.a. habe ich ja den Artikel zur "Stamina Metrik" hier schon weitergegeben (finde die mittlerweile gar nicht so schlecht, nach anfänglicher Skepsis).

In dem Artikel war ja folgende Kurve abgebildet:






A Coggan hat ja sein Trainingszonenkonzept, was wir hier ja wohl alle nutzen, überarbeite. Nennt die jetzt iLevels. SST ist da z.B. eine eigene Zone. Insebsondere aber im supra-FTP Bereich hat sich da was geändert.

Nun gut, er geht also von der bisher genutzten Schätzung der FTP über 0.95 x CP20 weg. Die FTP wird aus einer "power distribution curve" geschätzt. FTP nennt er nun mFTP. Und was da ganz interessant ist, der relevante Bereich geht von 40 - 65 min!

Wie ja schon mal hier geschrieben, laut Coggan ist die FTP mit nichten einem 1 h Zeitfahren gleich zusetzten. Er schrieb immer "ungefähr 1 h /40k Zeitfahren". "Ungefähr"!

Es wurde ja die Aussage gemacht, dass die FTP nur durch ein "sauber gefahrenes 60min Zeitfahren" zu bestimmen sei. Dem ist laut Coggan überhaupt nicht so.

Die FTP ist eben ein "physiologisches Konzept" und nicht ein genau definiertes Leistungs-Zeit Wertepaar.


----------



## TTT (9. Juni 2016)

Gibt's dazu einen Link?
Wie wird denn die mFTP nun ermittelt? Wie gliedert sich der "Supra-FTP-Bereich"?

Das mit dem Stamina finde ich auch interessant! Ich suche ja schon lange nach Möglichkeiten, die Ermüdung im Langzeitbereich irgendwie messbar zu machen. Man findet nicht wirklich viel dazu und das was man findet, befriedigt nicht wirklich!


----------



## filiale (9. Juni 2016)

Ich finde den bisherigen Ansatz, die FTP einfach mal auf 1 h festzulegen, recht gut. Damit hat man (mal abgesehen von den Meßschwankungen der Meßinstrumente wie Kurbel und Rolle) wenigsten einen groben Vergleich zwischen den Sportlern gehabt.
Laut coogan ist es eine wachsweiche Definition ohne Parameter. Wie soll man dann vergleichen bzw. Werte festlegen ?


----------



## __Stefan__ (9. Juni 2016)

filiale schrieb:


> Ich finde den bisherigen Ansatz, die FTP einfach mal auf 1 h festzulegen, recht gut.



Diesen Ansatz gab es noch nie, viele haben das Wort "ungefähr" nur überlesen und dann eine Stunde draus gemacht. Von Coggan war das so nie gedacht. Und was er nicht müde wird, im Wattage Forum ständig zu wiederholen.




filiale schrieb:


> Wie soll man dann vergleichen bzw. Werte festlegen ?



Eben nicht nur an einem Punkt, sondern an mehreren Punkten. Und damit dann an der ganzen Kurve.

HIer mal ein Beispiel, die obere Kurve ein Sprinter, die untere ein Zeitfahrspezialist:







und hier mal ganz viele verschiedene:







http://home.trainingpeaks.com/blog/...he-what,-why,-and-how-of-the-new-wko4-ilevels


----------



## __Stefan__ (9. Juni 2016)

ach ja, und "zum Vergleichen" sind dann Rennen da


----------



## filiale (9. Juni 2016)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> ach ja, und "zum Vergleichen" sind dann Rennen da



stimmt, da bringt die Leistung nichts wenn die Taktik falsch ist


----------



## __Stefan__ (9. Juni 2016)

Und hier für alle die, die es etwas genauer wissen wollen, wie das mit dem Powerdistribution model so ist 

http://de.slideshare.net/TrainingPeaks/the-new-power-duration-model-in-wko4

http://de.slideshare.net/TrainingPeaks/the-new-power-duration-model-in-wkoo4-part-2

http://de.slideshare.net/TrainingPeaks/the-new-power-duration-model-in-wko4-part-3

http://de.slideshare.net/TrainingPeaks/the-new-power-duration-model-in-wko4-part-4

Viel Spaß.


----------



## mete (9. Juni 2016)

Naja, dass die CP-Kurven für einen Sprinter anders aussehen, als für einen Marathonfahrer, ist wohl nichts Neues, dennoch halte ich das Konzept FTP = 60 Minutendurchschnittsleistung nicht nur für besser, als so ein Herumgewurschtel, sondern durchaus auch für tragfähig. An irgendeinem Wert muss man sich ja nun einmal orientieren und bei den Intervallen in den verschiedenen Leistungsbereichen merkt man ohnehin ganz schnell, welche Intensitäten tatsächlich möglich sind bei X Wiederholungen. Ich persönlich fahre das Jahr über überhaupt keine Tests, sondern orientiere mich ausschließlich an den aktuellen Trainingseinheiten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __Stefan__ (9. Juni 2016)

Der Vollständigkeit halber dann noch folgender Link, wie sie die Anwendung des PD Models "verkaufen".

http://home.trainingpeaks.com/blog/article/4-key-uses-for-the-power-duration-model


----------



## Ronne1983 (9. Juni 2016)

Ich hatte auch mal einen interessanten "Ansatz" im Blog von Jürgen Pansy aufgeschnappt.

Er hat einfach zu Beginn ein Zielintervall festgelegt indem er sich verbessern will...als Beispiel...er will seine 20-Minuten Leistung verbessern...
Dann ist er zur Grundlagenbestimmung ein all-out über diese 20 Minuten gefahren um dann die Trainingsintervalle festzulegen...
Als Trainingsintervalle hat er dann 2 Szenarien definiert:
1. Intervall: 50% des definierten Zeitintervalls mit 100% der mittels all-out ermittelten Leistung
2. Intervall: 100% des definierten Zeitintervalls mit 90% der mittels all-out ermittelten Leistung

Somit könnte man sich ja seine verschiedenen Maximalwerte über verschiedene Dauer des all-out´s ermitteln und dann gezielt in verschiedenen Trainingsblöcken an den selbst definierten CPXX arbeiten (XX-Zeit in Minuten).


----------



## Milan Racer (9. Juni 2016)

Danke Stefan für deine Berichte hier, immer interessant.
Finde das ganze jedoch sinnfrei. Welche Schlüsse soll ich daraus für mein Training in der Praxis ziehen?
Die FTP oder eben 0.95x20min max Durchschnittsleistung reicht mir völlig aus, ist zudem oft umsetzbar und eine super Trainingseinheit noch dazu.


----------



## __Stefan__ (9. Juni 2016)

na ja, mir ging es eigentlich nur darum zu berichten das ich gelesen habe, dass Coggan selber eben nie gesagt hat, dass seine FTP einem 1 h Zeitfahren entspricht. Von daher kann es nach Coggan, der den Begriff FTP eben "erfunden" hat, nicht sein, dass eine FTP "nur durch ein sauber gefahrenes 1 h Zeitfahren" bestimmt werden kann. Seine Weiterentwicklung der Zonen/Levels setzt nun eben die Dauer der FTP ausdrücklich in einen 40-65min Zeitraum. 

Das war eigentlich alles, was ich euch sagen wollte. Habe mir gedacht, ich verpacke das irgendwie hübscher, aber anscheinend kam das nicht an.

Mir war nicht klar, dass dies als Aufforderung verstanden werden könnte, das jemand das jetzt sofort umzusetzen hätte.

Wenn du mich jetzt direkt fragst, welche Schlüße man daraus ziehen könnte, meiner Meinung nach beantwortet das Hunter Allen in dem letzten von mir geposteten Link recht gut. Möglichkeiten ergeben sich daraus schon. 

Habe aber ehrlich gesagt keinen Bock mehr, das hier irgendwie weiter zu diskutieren ...


----------



## beutelfuchs (9. Juni 2016)

FTP ist doch keine Erfindung, sondern definiert als die Leistungsabgabe am individuellem Laktatgleichgewicht. Die Belastungzeit, um diese abzuschätzen, sollte daher einfach so lang sein, dass die Schätzung möglichst weder durch anaerobe Leistungsanteile, noch durch Ermüdung zu stark verfälscht wird.
Ist der Testzeitraum zu kurz, hat man eventuell unbemerkt anaerobe Leistungsanteile und schätzt zu hoch. Ist er zu lang, setzt Ermüdung ein und man schätz zu gering.  
Für eine minutengenaue Testzeitabgabe gibt's keine physiologische Grundlage, was sollte auch schon genau nach 60 min außergewöhnliches passieren. Letztendlich ist es eine Schätzung, und zwar eine ziemlich grobe.


----------



## TTT (10. Juni 2016)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Habe aber ehrlich gesagt keinen Bock mehr, das hier irgendwie weiter zu diskutieren ...


Ich sag jetzt trotzdem einfach mal Danke! Ich fand's hilfreich und interessant!

Es ist dann aber so, dass in einem Forum einfach Vielen der wissenschaftliche Anspruch fehlt (und die wissenschaftliche Ausbildung) und dass die Meisten in der Praxis mit den Vereinfachungen und Fehlern trotzdem gut zurecht kommen. Die Frage ist ja durchaus berechtigt, ob eine genauere Betrachtung eine höhere Trainingseffizienz zur Folge hat. 

In sofern würde ich mich freuen, weiter solche Beiträge von dir zu lesen und werde weiterhin geflissentlich überlesen, wenn wieder vom Stundentest oder von den 0,95 x CP20 die Rede ist. Man hat ja schließlich oft genug drauf hingewiesen, dass es solche Zusammenhänge nicht gibt, schon gar nicht nach Aussagen derer, denen die Urheberschaft dieser Aussagen unterstellt wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBmarkoT (10. Juni 2016)

um das alles zu verstehen solltet ihr mal WKO testen. 
ich bin gerade dabei und muss sagen das GC etwas ungenauer ist dafür aber in Deutsch.


----------



## filiale (10. Juni 2016)

Gibt es einen link ? Ich finde nix mit google


----------



## filiale (10. Juni 2016)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> na ja, mir ging es eigentlich nur darum zu berichten das ich gelesen habe, dass Coggan selber eben nie gesagt hat, dass seine FTP einem 1 h Zeitfahren entspricht. Von daher kann es nach Coggan, der den Begriff FTP eben "erfunden" hat, nicht sein, dass eine FTP "nur durch ein sauber gefahrenes 1 h Zeitfahren" bestimmt werden kann. Seine Weiterentwicklung der Zonen/Levels setzt nun eben die Dauer der FTP ausdrücklich in einen 40-65min Zeitraum.
> 
> Das war eigentlich alles, was ich euch sagen wollte. Habe mir gedacht, ich verpacke das irgendwie hübscher, aber anscheinend kam das nicht an.
> 
> ...



Sei nicht eingeschnappt, das Problem ist, daß es für viele jetzt schon schwer genug ist die Zusammenhänge zu verstehen (geht mir auch so). Wenn es jetzt noch komplizierter wird, dann resigniert man irgendwann und zieht sich aus den Infos nur noch das heraus, was man versteht und glaubt umsetzen zu können. 

Alles ist gut


----------



## Stoni (10. Juni 2016)

......ja, es wird schwierig auf dem Niveau von Stefan einen adäquaten Diskussionspartner zu finden, nicht jeder ist bereit sich da einzubringen, schon garnicht in einem öffentlichen Forum - das scheitert aber auch aus Zeitgründen und der erforderlichen tieferen Einarbeitung in das komplexe Thema, da geh ich lieber radeln...........und lebe mit dem Kompromiss.






@	Stefan	, mach ruhig weiter, Du hast mich durch Deine Beiträge durchaus bereichert....!

@MTBmarkoT, welchen IF hattest du denn in Beskidy über die Dauer gefahren und wie gut passte das zum Körpergefühl?


----------



## Milan Racer (10. Juni 2016)

beutelfuchs schrieb:


> FTP ist doch keine Erfindung, sondern definiert als die Leistungsabgabe am individuellem Laktatgleichgewicht.



FTP hat nix mit Laktat zu tun. Ich habe mal an einer Studie teilgenommen wo wir während eines Standard Stufentest die Laktatwerte alle 3s ermittelt haben (war ein blutige Sache )  Seit dem halte ich von Laktattest eh nichts mehr.



__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Habe aber ehrlich gesagt keinen Bock mehr, das hier irgendwie weiter zu diskutieren ...



Stefan du bereicherst das Forum hier sehr.
Ich kann/will da einfach nur weiter motivieren, zeigen was mit 5Watt/kg FTP möglich ist.
Genauso freue ich mich immer über Berichte und Leistungsdaten von Peter um zu sehen was noch fehlt bei mir.


----------



## MTBmarkoT (10. Juni 2016)

Meine IF lag von 0.75 bis 0.85....
Habe es zu locker angegangen...das kann man auch intensiver gestalten.
Abends war ich immer fertig egal welche Belastung. Da die Strecken einfach alles abverlangen. Deshalb steht nun mehr Gymnastik auf dem Trainingsplan...


----------



## mete (10. Juni 2016)

Ich zitiere mal aus "Training and Racing with a Powermeter":

"Die Funktionsleistungsschwelle (FTP) ist die höchste Leistung, die ein Fahrer eine Stunde lang durchgängig halten kann, ohne zu ermüden."

Damit ist alles gesagt, wie Allen/Coggan die FTP definiert haben. Wenn jetzt etwas anderes "modern" ist, dann mag das ja so sein, aber zu behaupten, dass das so nie definiert wurde, ist schlicht gelogen. Der kennt offenbar sein eigenes Buch nicht, oder es hat sich ein gravierender Übersetzungsfehler eingeschlichen.


----------



## Stoni (10. Juni 2016)

http://de.slideshare.net/TrainingPeaks/power-terminology-1


----------



## beutelfuchs (10. Juni 2016)

Milan Racer schrieb:


> FTP hat nix mit Laktat zu tun. Ich habe mal an einer Studie teilgenommen wo wir während eines Standard Stufentest die Laktatwerte alle 3s ermittelt haben (war ein blutige Sache ) Seit dem halte ich von Laktattest eh nichts mehr.



F - Functional -> dh. beim Fahren im Feld (und gerade nicht im Labor)
T - Threshold -> Schwelle, und zwar natuerlich die Laktatschwelle als wichtiges Kriterium der Leistungsfaehigkeit unseres Energiestoffweechsels. Dh. die Bildungsrate ist gerade noch so klein, dass es im Blut/Muskel zu keiner Akkumulation kommt, welche die Muskelfunktion signifikant inhibieren wuerde
P - Power -> Die Leistung an der Laktatschwelle beim Fahren im Feld

Eine Stunde ist halt praktisch ein recht brauchbarer Zeitraum, in welchem anaerobe Einfluesse sich nicht zu stark auswirken koennen und die Ermuedung noch nicht zu gross ist. sind 20 oder 40 min deswegen "falsch"? Nein.


----------



## Stoni (10. Juni 2016)

....welche Laktatschwelle ist denn die richtige: 1ml oder2ml oder 3ml oder 4ml oder 5ml oder....? - da kann man noch Tage herrlich drüber disputieren und Studien heranziehen, daher die Vereinfachung über den 20 min. FTP-Test - eine sehr praktikable Anwendung mit genügender Genauigkeit, wie ich finde.

Naturgesetze wurden vom Menschen in mathematische Formeln verpackt, um zu verstehen was für unser Gehirn zu komplex ist; es sind Modelle und basieren auf Feldversuchen mit Normalverteilung oder anderen Verteilungsmodellen der Statistik - d.h. die Ergebnisse treffen auf min. 64% der Fälle annähernd zu, der Rest wird über Sicherheitsbeiwerte mit einkalkuliert - Ausnahmen bestätigen bekanntlich die Regel!.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TTT (10. Juni 2016)

mete schrieb:


> Der kennt offenbar sein eigenes Buch nicht, oder es hat sich ein gravierender Übersetzungsfehler eingeschlichen.


Das wäre nicht der einzige Übersetzungsfehler in dem Buch. Das ist leider voll von Übersetzungsfehlern!


----------



## Milan Racer (10. Juni 2016)

Stoni schrieb:


> da kann man noch Tage herrlich drüber disputieren und Studien heranziehen



ok lassen wir das.
Ich komme gerade vom echten Feldtest zurück. Form ist wieder ganz gut. Habe ja noch paar Wochen Zeit.


----------



## TTT (10. Juni 2016)

beutelfuchs schrieb:


> T - Threshold -> Schwelle, und zwar natuerlich die Laktatschwelle als wichtiges Kriterium der Leistungsfaehigkeit unseres Energiestoffweechsels. Dh. die Bildungsrate ist gerade noch so klein, dass es im Blut/Muskel zu keiner Akkumulation kommt, welche die Muskelfunktion signifikant inhibieren wuerde





Stoni schrieb:


> ....welche Laktatschwelle ist denn die richtige: 1ml oder2ml oder 3ml oder 4ml oder 5ml oder....?


Schönes Beispiel, wie es zu Fehlinterpretationen kommt: Die Laktatschwelle hat beutelfuchs richtig erklärt, die Vereinfachung, diese einem festen Wert zuzuordnen ist aber nicht zulässig. Denn sie ist vom Individuum und dessen Trainingszustand abhängig.



Stoni schrieb:


> - da kann man noch Tage herrlich drüber disputieren und Studien heranziehen, daher die Vereinfachung über den 20 min. FTP-Test - eine sehr praktikable Anwendung mit genügender Genauigkeit, wie ich finde.


Ich finde den 20min Test auf sehr gut, allerdings wird auch dieser ständig fehlinterpretiert! Denn es ist halt kein losgelöstes Zeitfahren über 20min, sondern in ein festes Protokoll eingebunden (also mit einer Vorbelastung)! Und dann kommt es zur nächsten Fehlinterpretation, die munter durch die Trainingsliteratur und Foren geistert...


----------



## mete (10. Juni 2016)

TTT schrieb:


> Das wäre nicht der einzige Übersetzungsfehler in dem Buch. Das ist leider voll von Übersetzungsfehlern!



Da ja unter meinem Post dasselbe noch einmal im Original steht, ist dies wohl keiner. Ich bleibe dabei, die FTP ist ganz klar definiert auch, wenn der Herr Coggan sich jetzt daran nicht mehr erinnern kann oder will. Natürlich kann ich auch jeden Bereich mit einem CP-Wert füllen, aber ich will ja nun einmal in meiner begrenzten Zeit keine blöden Tests fahren, sondern Trainieren.


----------



## TTT (10. Juni 2016)

mete schrieb:


> Da ja unter meinem Post dasselbe noch einmal im Original steht,...


Eben nicht im Original! Ich kann vielleicht morgen mal schauen, ob ich das original noch daheim habe, bin mir aber nicht sicher.
Die Quelle scheint mir aber auf jeden Fall schon deswegen dubios, weil mir nur das Testprotokoll bekannt ist:



> 1. 20 minutes easy
> 2. 5-minute build segment
> 3. 5 minutes easy
> 4. 5 minutes at hardest sustainable effort
> ...



Das er ein Anderes Protokoll vorgestellt hat, wäre mir neu (aber nicht ausgeschlossen)...


----------



## wimpy_geeze (10. Juni 2016)

TTT schrieb:


> Eben nicht im Original! Ich kann vielleicht morgen mal schauen, ob ich das original noch daheim habe, bin mir aber nicht sicher.
> Die Quelle scheint mir aber auf jeden Fall schon deswegen dubios, weil mir nur das Testprotokoll bekannt ist:
> 
> Das er ein Anderes Protokoll vorgestellt hat, wäre mir neu (aber nicht ausgeschlossen)...



Andrew Coggan hat den Begriff FTP 'erfunden' und obiges Protokoll nie explizit empfohlen. Das Protokoll stammt von Hunter Allen, dem Trainer und Co-Autor 'des Buches' von Andrew Coggan. Ist halt eine von mehreren vernünftigen Methoden, die FTP zu schätzen.

Andrew Coggan hat seine Sicht der FTP im Februar in folgender Weise zusammengefasst
http://home.trainingpeaks.com/blog/article/what-is-threshold-power

Hilfreich bez. FTP-Bestimmung ist auch folgende Seite, Alex Simmons' cycling blog
http://alex-cycle.blogspot.ch/2009/07/sins-of-sins-testing-ftp-2.html

Wenn man eine der weniger sündenreichen Methoden zur Abschätzung konsistent anwendet, kommt man für die typische Anwendung, also Setzen der Trainingsintensität, gut zurecht.

Schöne Grüsse,
Sven


----------



## NeoRC (12. Juni 2016)

da ich denke, dass hier die meisten unterwegs sind, die ihr Training bewust steuern, wollte ich fragen ob jemand von Euch den "VitalMonitor" nutzt?
https://www.vital-monitor.com


----------



## BENDERR (13. Juni 2016)

nö. die studienlage zu HRV ist nicht so eindeutig.. polar hatte das ja auch mal im programm, aber haben das wieder eingestellt, weil man eben mit den daten nicht genaue rückschlüsse ziehen kann.
besser ist eigntl: frag dich morgens einfach selbst wie du dich fühlst (ehrlich antworten) und dann entscheiden was gemacht wird..


----------



## Milan Racer (13. Juni 2016)

ich auch nicht.
Messe seit einiger Zeit morgens meinen Ruhepuls und versuche daraus Schlüsse zu ziehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BENDERR (13. Juni 2016)

ja, das halte ich auch eher noch für sinnvoll. 
mache im momentan aber auch nicht.


----------



## MTBmarkoT (13. Juni 2016)

Ich teste es auf dem Rad. Fühle ich mich gut > Aktion 
Wenn nicht dann schön locker


----------



## Der böse Wolf (13. Juni 2016)

Hier eine Blogger Meinung zum Vitalmonitor:
http://run.wuestenigel.com/trainingssteuerung-mit-dem-vitalmonitor-von-polar7


----------



## riba (14. Juni 2016)

,


----------



## riba (14. Juni 2016)

Hallo Zusammen,
ich habe eine Frage zur FTP Bestimmung.
Für Biker, welche wie ich im Mittelgebirge leben, ist es z.T. sehr schwierig, einen geeigneten 20-Minuten-Berg zu finden. Somit lassen sich wie in meinem Fall, oftmals kleiner Bergabstücke oder enge Kurven, bei denen man etwas "vom Gas" gehen muss, nicht ganz vermeiden. Wäre es in diesem Fall nicht besser, statt der durchschnittlichen Leistung die NP zur FTP-Bestimmung heranzuziehen? Für alle anderen, die ihre Leistung über 20 min einigermaßen durchziehen können dürfte die durchschnittliche Leistung nur unwesentlich von der NP abweichen.

Es wäre schön, eure Meinungen hierzu zu erfahren.

Viele Grüße,
riba


----------



## Leon96 (14. Juni 2016)

Erkältet und Ernährung nicht im Griff ist echt Käse.
Gefühlte 6000kcal am Tag und nur aufm Sofa seit Samstag.
In Kombination mit den Fressorgien rund um das 24-h-Rennen kam da gerade auf der Waage für einen kurzen Moment die 8 an erster Stelle vorgeblitzt.
Muss mich echt wieder in den Griff bekommen. Das waren irgendwie vor guten 3 Wochen glatte 2kg weniger.



---
Suche gerade ein Ziel für das weitere Jahr.
Ohne im Marathon auch nur je eine Langdistanz gefahren zu sein (sehr wohl aber natürlich im Training mal sehr lange Ausfahrten mit viel hm) schiele ich gerade arg auf die Trans Schwarzwald 
Schnapsidee?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Leon96 (14. Juni 2016)

@riba
Komplett humorlos und trocken die Finger an die Bremse und versuchen die Leistung konstant zu halten.
Bei der NP *KANN *es gut passieren, dass man da auf einem recht kurzen Zeitraum von 20min mehr NP regeneriert als man wirklich auf 20min im Schnitt treten könnte.


----------



## Berrrnd (14. Juni 2016)

Leon96 schrieb:


> Suche gerade ein Ziel für das weitere Jahr.
> Ohne im Marathon auch nur je eine Langdistanz gefahren zu sein (sehr wohl aber natürlich im Training mal sehr lange Ausfahrten mit viel hm) schiele ich gerade arg auf die Trans Schwarzwald
> Schnapsidee?


ja!

lass uns mal zusammen eine langdistanz bestreiten. so ab ende august am besten.


----------



## Kottenstroeter (14. Juni 2016)

Leon96 schrieb:


> Komplett humorlos und trocken die Finger an die Bremse und versuchen die Leistung konstant zu halten.


Jepp, wurde ich heute auch zu genötigt!
Auf dem Weg zum 2. Saisonaufbau ging es heute nach 4 Wochen VO2max mit 3x 20min SST weiter.  Wetterbedingt musste ich beim letzten Intervall meine "SST-Strecke" verlassen und nach Hause flüchten, um nicht nachhause schwimmen zu müssen. Trotzdem den letzten Intervall dank Bergrunterbremsen halbwegs vernünftig zu Ende gebracht. Geht! 
Nur der R1 hat's nicht wirklich gefallen.


----------



## Ronne1983 (15. Juni 2016)

Leon96 schrieb:


> Erkältet und Ernährung nicht im Griff ist echt Käse.
> Gefühlte 6000kcal am Tag und nur aufm Sofa seit Samstag.
> In Kombination mit den Fressorgien rund um das 24-h-Rennen kam da gerade auf der Waage für einen kurzen Moment die 8 an erster Stelle vorgeblitzt.
> Muss mich echt wieder in den Griff bekommen. Das waren irgendwie vor guten 3 Wochen glatte 2kg weniger.
> ...



Meiner Meinung nach sollte man sich für so einen "Hammer" wie die TransSchwarzwald" länger vorbereiten....sowohl körperlich als auch mental.
Lange Trainingsrunden, wenn auch mit viel HM sind meiner Meinung nach nicht mit einem Rennen vergleichbar.
Suche Dir doch stattdessen den einen oder anderen bekannten Marathon in Deutschland oder vielleicht auch in den Alpen um mal die Langstrecke in Angriff zu nehmen.

PS: mit der TransSchwarzwald liebäugel ich für kommendes Jahr


----------



## filiale (15. Juni 2016)

Wenn man nicht auf eine gute Platzierung Wert legt, sondern das Sammeln von Erfahrung in einem Langstreckenrennen im Vordergrund steht, ist die TA genau richtig, auch ohne lange Vorbereitung.


----------



## JensL (19. Juni 2016)

Hallo, komme nach vier Hammer Tagen von der Bike 4 Peaks zurück:

Tag 1: 3:20h - IF 0,79 - Puls 150 - AK 82
Tag 2: 3:35h - IF 0,75 - Puls 145 - AK 71
Tag 3: 3:25h - IF 0,75 - Puls 141 - AK 70
Tag 4: 3:25h - IF 0,73 - Puls 142 - AK 74

Also grob erstes Drittel, sowohl AK wie auch Gesamt. Wahrscheinlich wäre noch etwas mehr gegangen, da ich am Ende der Etappen nie richtig platt war, bin aber super zufrieden.


----------



## Ronne1983 (20. Juni 2016)

So nachdem ich am vergangenen Wochenende meinen Saisonhöhepunkt, ein 24h-Rennen, im 2er-Team bestritten habe, wollte ich ein kleines Feedback geben.

Leider sind nur die Leistungsdaten der ersten 6 Stunden verfügbar, da mein Garmin dann den Dienst eingestellt hat.
Aber aufgrund der Rundenzeiten lassen sich die restlichen 6h auch relativ genau abschätzen. 

Nach den ersten 6 Stunden meldete mein Garmin einen IF von 0,9!
Aufgrund der konstanten Rundenzeiten bis zum Schluss kann ich abschätzen mit einem IF von knapp 0,9 über die kompletten 12 h unterwegs gewesen zu sein.

Mit diesen Leistungsdaten konnten wir, für uns völlig überraschend, die 2er-Konkurrenz relativ deutlich gewinnen


----------



## MTBmarkoT (20. Juni 2016)

Wow... 0.9 Belastung auf diese Zeit ist richtig stark.
Da haben die kurzen Pausen wohl immer gereicht?


----------



## mete (20. Juni 2016)

Deine FTP ist falsch .


----------



## Ronne1983 (20. Juni 2016)

mete schrieb:


> Deine FTP ist falsch .


Wenn meine FTP falsch ist, ist das Testprotokoll Coggan falsch. 
Ich habe im letzten Monat 2 Tests durchgeführt und beide brachten identische Ergebnisse der CP20 (289 und 290W).

Ich denke mein speziell auf dieses Event ausgerichtetes Training (lange SST-Einheiten bis zu 120 min.) haben sehr geholfen. 
Außerdem wurde mir bei vergangenen Leistungstests eine sehr gute Regenerationsfähigkeit bestätigt.

Es waren einige Teams mit leistungsmäßig stärkeren Fahrern auf der üblichen ca. 2-stündigen Marathon Marathondistanz am Start.

Vermutlich kann ich mich dazu vielleicht nach mehreren Stunden noch etwas mehr quälen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan Racer (20. Juni 2016)

IF von 0.9 ist über diese Länge nicht möglich, auch nicht mit den Pausen wenn dein Kollege fährt.
Das schmälert ja nicht deine Leistung sondern zeigt nur das du eben deutlich besser bist.


----------



## Leon96 (21. Juni 2016)

@Ronne1983 
Wenn die IF wirklich stimmen sollte; heißt du im tatsächlichen Leben Christopher Strasser? 
(Wobei das selbst für den wahrscheinlich zu hoch wäre)

Lange SST-Einheiten von bis zu 120min halte ich auch für zumindest mal extrem ambitioniert, das müsste dann ja immer nahe allout gehen was vom Kopf ne enorme Herausforderung ist.

Also teste die Schwelle nochmal.
5min Test in einer Einheit.
Tag Beine lockern.
In der nächsten Einheit 20min test.
http://heiko.ploinger.de/monod/Monod.html
Hier eingeben oder auch bei Golden Cheetah rechnen lassen, gibt es ja auch ne Funktion für.

Nach Coggan erhalte ich auch viel zu wenig wenn ich die 5min wirklich nahe allout fahre.


----------



## Leon96 (21. Juni 2016)

P.S
Glückwunsch natürlich zum Sieg!


----------



## filiale (21. Juni 2016)

Seit Feb mit Leistungsmessung angefangen und gezielt trainiert. Die Jahre zuvor habe ich all dem keine Beachtung geschenkt und bin einfach so gefahren. Ich bin noch nie so wenig gefahren wie dieses Jahr, aber dafür wesentlich effizienter im Ergebnis. Alleine deshalb lohnt es sich. Ich kann jeden Anfänger ermutigen diesen Schritt der Leistungsmessung zu gehen. Besonders wer familiäre Verpflichtungen hat und knapp in der Zeit ist, für den gibt es kein besseres Mittel um Fit zu bleiben bzw. sein Fitness zu verbessern.


----------



## doc-trialer (21. Juni 2016)

Dann will ich als fleißiger Mitleser doch auch mal meinen frischen CP20-Test zum Besten geben. Im Verhältnis stehen 80kg. Ich leite daraus eine FTP von etwa 320W ab. Die erste Hälfte bin ich in der Ebene gefahren, da unsere Berge nicht hoch genug sind.
System: Rotor InPower auf Specialized Epic
ØPower: 342W


----------



## Cubinator (21. Juni 2016)

filiale schrieb:


> Seit Feb mit Leistungsmessung angefangen und gezielt trainiert. Die Jahre zuvor habe ich all dem keine Beachtung geschenkt und bin einfach so gefahren. Ich bin noch nie so wenig gefahren wie dieses Jahr, aber dafür wesentlich effizienter im Ergebnis. Alleine deshalb lohnt es sich. Ich kann jeden Anfänger ermutigen diesen Schritt der Leistungsmessung zu gehen. Besonders wer familiäre Verpflichtungen hat und knapp in der Zeit ist, für den gibt es kein besseres Mittel um Fit zu bleiben bzw. sein Fitness zu verbessern.



Kann ich bestätigen. Seit Januar systematisches Training und Powermeter seit 2 Monaten und bei einem Marathon um 40 Minuten, im Vergleich zum letzten Jahr, gesteigert. 
Hoffe da geht nächstes Jahr noch mehr! 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Berrrnd (21. Juni 2016)

kannst du mal angeben welche marathon und welche zeiten du gefahren bist?


----------



## Kottenstroeter (21. Juni 2016)

Wahnsinn, was ihr für Leistungssteigerungen habt!
Bin ebenfalls seit Anfang des Jahres mit PM unterwegs, aber so Leistungssprünge habe ich bei weitem nicht zu verzeichnen, vor allem nicht in so kurzer Zeit.


----------



## Cubinator (21. Juni 2016)

k_star schrieb:


> kannst du mal angeben welche marathon und welche zeiten du gefahren bist?



Ultra Bike 77km 
2015: 4:47
2016: 4:06

Ziel war unter 4h aber die Bedingungen waren eher suboptimal. 



Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (21. Juni 2016)

Kottenstroeter schrieb:


> Wahnsinn, was ihr für Leistungssteigerungen habt!
> Bin ebenfalls seit Anfang des Jahres mit PM unterwegs, aber so Leistungssprünge habe ich bei weitem nicht zu verzeichnen, vor allem nicht in so kurzer Zeit.


es kommt wohl sehr stark auf das startniveau an.

wenn du jetzt knapp im ersten drittel mitfährst, wirst du nicht in 2 montaten zum top 10 fahrer.


----------



## Kottenstroeter (21. Juni 2016)

Jepp, das binnen 6 Monaten aus mir (leider) keine Rakete wird, war mir schon bewusst. 
Trotzdem hat es was gebracht, denn letztes Jahr war eine Stagnation zu verzeichnen. 
Die Materie ist sehr interessant und zugleich motivierend – wenn man es nicht übertreibt!
Denke bei einigen Usern ist nicht (nur) der PM der Grund für die extremen Leistungssprünge, 
sicher mehr das strukturiertere Radeln, oder die Mehrkilometer, oder........
Aber wenn es wirkt, warum nicht.


----------



## Ronne1983 (21. Juni 2016)

Leon96 schrieb:


> @Ronne1983
> Wenn die IF wirklich stimmen sollte; heißt du im tatsächlichen Leben Christopher Strasser?
> (Wobei das selbst für den wahrscheinlich zu hoch wäre)
> 
> ...



Sobald meine Beine es wieder zulassen, werde ich neue Tests fahren und berichten.

Diese Woche werden aber ausschließlich Regenerationsfahrten stattfinden


----------



## filiale (22. Juni 2016)

Kottenstroeter schrieb:


> Wahnsinn, was ihr für Leistungssteigerungen habt!
> Bin ebenfalls seit Anfang des Jahres mit PM unterwegs, aber so Leistungssprünge habe ich bei weitem nicht zu verzeichnen, vor allem nicht in so kurzer Zeit.



Sicherlich liegt das immer an der Ausgangssituation. Ich bin 2015 100THm gefahren und war fit, hatte dann aber 3 Monate verletzungsbedingt Pause und mich in dieser "Frustzeit" 5kg bereichert und daraufhin in das Thema Leistungsmessung eingearbeitet. So gesehen bin ich von einem niedrigeren Level gestartet als es normal gewesen wäre. Daher ist meine Steigerung von 47% realistisch gesehen nur etwa 25-30%. Was aber auch schon ein ordentlicher Wert ist für den nun geringeren Aufwand. Bisher habe ich es gerade mal auf 30THm geschafft und bin besser drauf als vorher.
Ich merke aber auch, daß es langsam sehr sehr zäh wird, die Steigerungen werden immer geringer, es pendelt sich langsam ein.


----------



## rauschs (24. Juni 2016)

...komme gerade von einem "FTP Test": Eine knapp zweistellige Anzahl Watt mehr als beim letzten Mal. Bin die letzten Wochen zwar oft auf dem Fahrrad gesessen aber mehr als "Spass an der Freude". Rampen hat es ja sowieso. 

Mein "Testberg" hat zwei etwas flachere Stücke, wo die Watt Leistung regelmässig für ein paar Sekunden um ca. 30 Watt zusammenfällt. Habe einfach Mühe, dort in der selben Intensität weiter zutreten.

Finde es stark von Leuten, die ihre FTP Tests im Flachen oder auf der Rolle (@__Stefan__) durchziehen können.


----------



## nopain-nogain (24. Juni 2016)

Bei mir sind es auf der Rolle einfach ueber 10% weniger als im Freien.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JensL (24. Juni 2016)

rauschs schrieb:


> Mein "Testberg" hat zwei etwas flachere Stücke, wo die Watt Leistung regelmässig für ein paar Sekunden um ca. 30 Watt zusammenfällt. Habe einfach Mühe, dort in der selben Intensität weiter zutreten.



Schonmal Glückwunsch zur Verbesserung! Das "Problem" kenne ich. Es stellt sich aber nicht so dar, wenn Du komplett flach fährst. Ich hatte am Anfang auch große Differenzen zwischen flach und Berg, die sind aber mittlerweile kaum noch vorhanden.
Rolle ist da sicher noch ein anderes Thema.


----------



## Leon96 (24. Juni 2016)

Im flachen FTP-Test fahren ist eigentlich nicht so schwer.
Wenn der unbedingte Wille da ist dann geht das und man tritt nach einiger Zeit nicht mehr wirklich weniger als am Berg.

Schwierig ist es in meinen Augen halt erst, wenn die Strecke wellig wird oder man Gegenwind hat der dazu böig ist.
Also alles was den Rhythmus zerstört.

Wichtig halt noch, dass die Teststrecke nach Möglichkeit immer ähnlich sein sollte.


----------



## JensL (24. Juni 2016)

So isses


----------



## Leon96 (25. Juni 2016)

Gerade CP5 Test gefahren.
429 Watt 

Gewicht vorm los fahren 78.5kg


----------



## filiale (25. Juni 2016)

Maschine...


----------



## Stoni (25. Juni 2016)

....und wieviel nach 20 Minuten?


----------



## Leon96 (25. Juni 2016)

CP 20 will ich dann am Dienstag fahren wenn ich mich bis dahin wieder frisch fühle 
Habe aber eine starke Ermüdungskurve. Also so extrem viel wird es nicht werden.
Mit 340 wäre ich schon mehr als überglücklich.

Wenn ich 343 Watt schaffen würde wäre meine CP bei 4w/kg
Das werde ich glaube ich versuchen auch wenn ich glaube das das nicht klappt.


----------



## Milan Racer (25. Juni 2016)

Leon96 schrieb:


> Gerade CP5 Test gefahren.
> 429 Watt



wow das ist stark, top


----------



## Leon96 (26. Juni 2016)

Habe nicht warten können und heute gleich den CP20 hinterhergeschoben.
Okay gut, 20 Minuten sind es nicht ganz geworden. Sondern nach 18 Minuten war einfach der Ofen gänzlich aus.

Wie da wären:
05min -> 429 Watt
18min -> 354 Watt

Das macht dann wohl eine CP von 325 Watt
Zugegebenermaßen bin ich gerade ganz leicht schockiert 





Zur Entwicklung der FTP


3.12.2014  Test nach Coggan-Protokoll:
FTP: 307 Watt, Gewicht: 89.5kg  -> *W/KG: 3.4*

12.01.2015 Test nach Coggan-Protokoll
FTP: 301 Watt, Gewicht: 91kg  -> *W/KG: 3.3*

28.3.2015: CP5: 406 Watt	   07.5.2015 CP21: 327 Watt
CP: 302 Watt, Gewicht: 89kg -> *W/KG: 3.4*

24.9.2015: CP5:29min: 404 Watt		 22.9.2015  CP20 314 Watt
CP: 280 Watt, Gewicht 93kg   -> *W/KG: 3.0*


7.1.2016   CP20: 330 Watt
CP: ca 305 Watt, Gewicht: 96kg  -> *W/KG: 3.2*

25.6.2016: CP5: 429 Watt			26.6.2016: CP18: 354 Watt
CP: 325 Watt, Gewicht: 78.5kg   -> *W/KG: 4.14
*
Jahresziel von 4w/kg wäre dann wohl erreicht!

In der CP-Kurve zeigt mir Golden Cheetah komischerweise nicht die 325 Watt die der Rechner berechnet sondern 323 Watt und W' von 33KJ
Damit wär ich aber auch zufrieden! 


*
Hab mich gerade für den Marathon in Allersheim nächstes Wochenende angemeldet. 
Aber "nur" die 50er.
Mal schauen wie das wird.


----------



## Milan Racer (26. Juni 2016)

Ich habe nach drei Wochen a 900TSS wieder die CTL bei 100.
Nächsten Sonntag dann Landesmeisterschaft Marathon, mal sehen wie es läuft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ONE78 (26. Juni 2016)

Leon96 schrieb:


> Habe nicht warten können und heute gleich den CP20 hinterhergeschoben.
> Okay gut, 20 Minuten sind es nicht ganz geworden. Sondern nach 18 Minuten war einfach der Ofen gänzlich aus.
> 
> Wie da wären:
> ...


Wie bist du denn die Kilos los geworden?


----------



## Leon96 (26. Juni 2016)

Kurzfassung
Süßigkeiten komplett weg gelassen 


Langfassung:
Die täglichen 2 Tafeln Schokolade auf 0 gesetzt. Zum Frühstück kein Nutella (mit etwas Brot) mehr, Keine Chips mehr, keine Süßigkeiten generell.
Keine Tiefkühlpizza mehr.

Wenn Pommes, dann keine frittierten sondern welche aus dem Backofen. Oder oft selber welche machen. Statt Majonnaise Ketchup dazu...
Solche Sachen halt.

Und generell viel Quark (mit ebenso viel Honig!), oder Kartoffeln sind auch gut....
P.S: Mit viel Quark meine ich auch viel Quark. Sieht nach dem einkaufen dann auch mal so aus:  (dazu jetzt noch 480g Honig dazu denken)
In den Quark dann ab und an auch gerne noch Banane oder Pflaume reingeschnitten oder so.




Und keinen Magerquark! Da kann man gar nicht so viel Honig reinschaufeln als dass der nicht mehr scheiße schmecken würde! 

Das Schnitzel jetzt ohne Panade. Bzw am besser gleich Hähnchenbrustfilet oder so (und davon auch gerne viel!).
Beim Grillen kein Bauchspeck oder Bratwurst mehr.

Seltener bei Oma essen ist auch ein Rezept. Da kommt man pro Mahlzeit nämlich selten unter 1200-1500 kcal raus. 

Auf Geburtstagen kein Kuchen. (Bisher nur im Trainingslager in den Pausen welchen angefasst)
Mittags auf der Arbeit in der Kantine gerne mal zum Salatbuffet. Da reichhaltig bedienen. Also soviel wie auf dem Teller drauf passt ohne dass die hälfte bis zum Tisch wieder runtergefallen ist! 
Auch mal ordentlich Oliven auf den Teller schaufeln und so dazu welche ja auch ihre kcal haben.
Trotzdem kann man sich aber normalerweis immer ohne schlechtes Gewissen völlig randvoll fressen.

Generell darauf achten wenn Hunger auftritt wenn man ihn nicht unbedingt braucht Lebensmittel zu essen die eine geringer Kaloriendichte pro 100g haben.
(Aber nicht vorm Radfahren weil liegt schlecht im Magen)

Was ich nicht gemacht habe ist auf Kohlehydrate zu verzichten. Davon halte ich absolut gar nix.
Da liege ich immer bei etwa 50% Anteil pro Tag. Wenn viel trainiert wird auch mal mehr.
Am Wochenende vorm Training immer ganz gesund 4-6 Scheiben Toast mit Honig oder so.
Danach auch gerne direkt nochmal bevor 2-3h die richtige Mahlzeit kommt. Hauptsache leicht verdauliche schnelle KH.


Gut, auf der Sündenliste steht noch eine Sache: Cola
Scheiß Getränkeautomat auf der Arbeit! 

Gut, und dieses Wochenende leider etwas Eis. Das erste seit 7 Monaten.
Hat jetzt eigentlich nicht so besonders gut geschmeckt als dass es nötig gewesen wäre. Morgen beim einkaufen kaufe ich auch keins nach. (hatte es zu meiner entschuldigung aber nicht selbst gekauft  )

Da ich relativ viel auf dem Rad sitze und auf der Arbeit nicht nur am Schreibtisch hocke kann ich immer um die 4000kcal am Tag essen.
Wenn man da darauf achtet was man isst kann man eigentlich den ganzen Tag futtern.


----------



## Ronne1983 (27. Juni 2016)

@Leon96 

Ich "verdünne" meinen Magerquark immer mit fettarmer Milch...dadurch wird der quark schön sähmig und damit auch genießbar...den quark süße ich dann mit dem viel verhassten Flüssig-Süßstoff...geht aber genauso gut mit Hönig, Zuckerrübensirup, Marmelade o.ä...

Wenn du die 20% gesättigten Fette aus dem Quark weglässt, geht da noch etwas in Sachen Kalorien einsparen


----------



## Leon96 (27. Juni 2016)

Angeblich sind die (wenigen) Fette aus dem Magerquark aber ziemlich ungesund weil diese eben sehr stark verkleinert wurden. 
Gilt für alle fettarmen/fettreduzierten Produkte.
Ob was dran ist weiß ich nicht. Hat mir mal jemand erzählt der sich ziemlich mit Ernährung auseinander setzt.
Fett an sich ist ja nicht per se schlecht. Und die paar kcal. Die kann man auch anderweitig sparen. 
Mir schmeckt Magerquark einfach nicht im Vergleich mit 20 oder 40%igem.

P.S
Ja, mit Milch verdünne ich den Quark aber generell auch noch. Vergessen zu schreiben.


----------



## Ronne1983 (27. Juni 2016)

Also der "Jemand" meinte sicher die typischen light Produkte...dort wird oft des weniger fett durch mehr Zucker kompensiert.
Trifft auf quark allerdings nicht zu...wenn du Magerquark statt 20%-Quark nimmst, sparst du pro 100g ca. 40kcal...macht also auf 1kg verzehrten Quark ca. 50g Körperfett weniger 
Außerdem hat Magerquark einen höheren Proteingehalt....sättigt also noch besser


----------



## filiale (27. Juni 2016)

Ich nehme auch nur Magerquark und mische Datteln, Cashcew und Honig dazu. Jeden Tag 250gr Quark, also 1 Packung. Ein Schnapsglas Sprudelwasser dazu locker den Quark etwas auf. Für mich die perfekte Dosis an Eiweiss die auch gut schmeckt.

Cola trinke ich nur beim Biken unterwegs um den Speicher für 1 Stunde wieder aufzufüllen. Ansonsten lasse ich das Zeug weg. Dadurch daß man es selten trinkt und sich der Körper nicht daran gewöhnt ist die Koffeinwirkung gefühlt auch etwas "intensiver".


----------



## Ronne1983 (28. Juni 2016)

So gestern auch mal wieder einen CP5-Test gefahren...Ergebnis für mich sehr zufriedenstellende 367 W...die magische Grenze von 400 W werde ich so schnell wohl nicht erreichen 

Morgen oder übermorgen versuche ich noch einen CP20 Test zu fahren...mal sehen was herraus kommt


----------



## Stoni (28. Juni 2016)

Wenn ihr euren CP-Wert ermittelt, geht ihr da mit dem CP5 (als 5-Minutenwert) von Vorgestern und dem CP20 (als 20-Minutenwert) von heute in den Kalkulator bei GC???


----------



## Ronne1983 (28. Juni 2016)

Ich wurde ja davon überzeugt, meine CP60 mittels dem Monod-Scherer-Model berechnen zu lassen.
Dort werden nur mind. 2 All-out´s benötigt um die CP60 zu ermitteln...die verschiedenen All-Out dürfen, soweit ich das verstanden habe, in getrennten Einheiten statt finden...

Bin aber gestern nach dem All-Out noch 4x8`mit 300 W gefahren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Leon96 (28. Juni 2016)

Stoni schrieb:


> Wenn ihr euren CP-Wert ermittelt, geht ihr da mit dem CP5 (als 5-Minutenwert) von Vorgestern und dem CP20 (als 20-Minutenwert) von heute in den Kalkulator bei GC???


Der Kalkulator bei Golden Cheetah rechnet eigentlich mehr oder weniger das selbe aus wie auf der Website von Monod und Scherrer
Nur dass man neben der CP noch die FTP genannt bekommt.



Ronne1983 schrieb:


> Bin aber gestern nach dem All-Out noch 4x8`mit 300 W gefahren!


Dann war es kein Alllout


----------



## mete (28. Juni 2016)

Och nö, da müsste Radfahren schon mehr als nur ein Hobby sein, dass ich dafür komplett auf Süßes verzichten würde. Vielleicht habe ich es als jemand der quasi immer gleich wenig wiegt (zur Zeit 73kg auf 1,89m) aber auch einfacher. Jeden Tag Quark würde ich auch nicht herunterbekommen...bäh .


----------



## Ronne1983 (28. Juni 2016)

Leon96 schrieb:


> Der Kalkulator bei Golden Cheetah rechnet eigentlich mehr oder weniger das selbe aus wie auf der Website von Monod und Scherrer
> Nur dass man neben der CP noch die FTP genannt bekommt.
> 
> 
> Dann war es kein Alllout



Doch das war es definitiv!!! Danach fühlten sich meine Beine an, als würden Sie gleich platzen! Und meine Atemwege brannten wie Feuer! 
Ich schrieb doch schon mal, das mir sowohl bei einem Laktattest als auch einer Spiro bescheinigt wurde, dass ich extrem schnell regeneriere 

Das bestätigt sich auch immer wieder bei Rennen, das ich ab der 2. Rennstunde viele fahrer wieder einsammle, denen ich am Anfang nicht folgen kann. Jeder ist halt doch irgendwie ein Unikat 

Von den W/kg scheinen wir auf identischem Niveau zu liegen, vorrausgesetzt mein minderwertiger PM liefert halbwegs realistische Wattzahlen!
Wir sollten mal zusammen einen Marathon fahren


----------



## Ronne1983 (28. Juni 2016)

mete schrieb:


> Och nö, da müsste Radfahren schon mehr als nur ein Hobby sein, dass ich dafür komplett auf Süßes verzichten würde. Vielleicht habe ich es als jemand der quasi immer gleich wenig wiegt (zur Zeit 73kg auf 1,89m) aber auch einfacher. Jeden Tag Quark würde ich auch nicht herunterbekommen...bäh .



Von deinem kg/cm Körpergröße träumen hier auch die meisten nur!!!
Also iß ruhig noch paar Süßigkeiten mehr!!!


----------



## Leon96 (28. Juni 2016)

Ronne1983 schrieb:


> Von den W/kg scheinen wir auf identischem Niveau zu liegen, vorrausgesetzt mein minderwertiger PM liefert halbwegs realistische Wattzahlen!
> Wir sollten mal zusammen einen Marathon fahren


Wegen mir gerne. Wobei du nach neuer FTP sicherlich mehr w/kg haben wirst und ich weiterhin mit katastrophaler Erholungsfähigkeit zu kämpfen haben werde


----------



## Ronne1983 (28. Juni 2016)

Also der W/kg aus dem neuen CP5-Test ist bis auf die erste Stelle nach dem Komma gleich 

Mal sehen was mein CP15-20 Test ausspuckt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Leon96 (28. Juni 2016)

Wenn du wirklich eine gute Erholungsfähigkeit hast (bzw aerob sehr stark bist) sollte der Test normalerweise in Relation zum CP5 deutlich besser ausfallen als bei mir.
Viel Erfolg auf jeden Fall schonmal.


----------



## Ronne1983 (28. Juni 2016)

Leon96 schrieb:


> Wenn du wirklich eine gute Erholungsfähigkeit hast (bzw aerob sehr stark bist) sollte der Test normalerweise in Relation zum CP5 deutlich besser ausfallen als bei mir.
> Viel Erfolg auf jeden Fall schonmal.



Danke. Mal schauen, was die Beine so her geben


----------



## Leon96 (29. Juni 2016)

Macht ihr eigentlich irgendwas um auf flachen Streckenstücken mit dem MTB schneller zu sein? Also bzgl Griffposition oder so.
Gut, im Marathon gibt es wahrscheinlich nicht ganz so viele Situationen wo man das praktizieren könnte.
Aber beim 24-h-Rennen bei mir vor ein paar Wochen waren nebst den extrem vielen kurzen harten Anstiegen auch relativ große Teile der Strecke komplett flach auf gutem Untergrund (gepflastert). Gut, zeitlich haben diese Teile so ungefähr 7 Minuten von 30min Rundenzeit ausgemacht.

Habe einige gesehen die nicht am Lenker sondern an der Federgabel gegriffen haben. Das war mir dann doch zu extrem. Ich habe dann ganz innen im Lenker gegriffen neben dem Vorbau, Unterarme Waagerecht und so weit runter wie ich es ausgehalten habe.
Gut, sollte man eigentlich trainieren. Vor allem die Unterarme haben dabei höllisch geschmerzt.

Heute habe ich in einem ersten ganz kurzen Feldtest mal geschaut, wie viel Unterschied diese Griffposition bei mir ausmacht zum normalen fahren.
Ich bin ein kurzes flaches Streckenstück von 1.4 Kilometern jeweils in jede Richtung gefahren. 
Je 1x normale Griffposition und je 1x innen am Lenker
Die Strecke ist komplett flach.

Gefahren bin ich zwischen 182 und 184 Watt auf dem MTB

Mit normaler Griffposition bin ich 29 bzw 27.8km/h gefahren.
Innen am Lenker gegriffen bin ich 30.8 bzw 28.8km/h gefahren. Spricht 10 bzw 7 Sekunden schneller auf etwa 3 Minuten Fahrzeit.
Finde das durchaus beachtlich. So habe ich beim 24-h-Rennen rückblickend wohl so um die 25 Sekunden pro Runde gespart.

Werde demnächst wenn ich Lust und Laune habe das Ganze nochmal präziser testen. Wenn möglich bei besten Bedingungen (windstill) auf einem kleinen Rundkurs. Da würde ich dann gerne auch mal testen wie viel Watt in normaler Griffposition ich fahren müsste um z.b so schnell wie bei 250 Watt innen am Lenker gegriffen zu fahren und solche Sachen. Besteht an den Werten hier Interesse?


----------



## JensL (29. Juni 2016)

Immer her mit den Werten 
Ich bin sowohl Unterarm auf Lenker, wie auch Hände auf Federgabel im Rennen gefahren, allerdings ohne das zu trainieren. Letzteres war mir zu "wacklig" und auch nicht angenehm,  da man doch sehr gekrümmt sitzt. Ersteres ging da für mich deutlich besser. Mit spontan reagieren ist aber in beiden Positionen eher nix...

Gesendet von meinem SM-A310F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Leon96 (29. Juni 2016)

Sorry, dass ich jetzt gerade nochmals etwas abseits des Themas störe. Aber ich denke hier treffe ich direkt die die Ahnung haben.
Ein Kollege von mir war gerade beim Bikefitting in Frankfurt.
Obwohl er und ich der Meinung waren die Position wird schon so halbwegs passen (sattelhöhe dass das Becken ruhig ist, Knielot passt...) haben die ihn schlappe 5, in Worten FÜNF! cm weiter nach vorne gesetzt.

Daher jetzt meine Frage, war von euch schon wer beim Bikefitting?
Wurde viel verstellt?
Hat es was gebracht leistungsmäßig?

Wenn ich so überlege was ich schon so an Geld in Powermeter und Räder versenkt habe war es eigentlich dämlich für sowas nix ausgegeben zu haben. Ich vermute gerade, dass ich dann wohl auch ziemlich falsch sitze.
Damit am neuen Rad das Knielot passt hab ich schlappe 30mm Setback und der Sattel ist trotzdem noch über die Max-Markierung geschoben damit es hinhaut.





Andererseits müsste ich mir gleich 3 Räder einstellen lassen. Günstig wird das auch nicht...

Stelle derweil aber noch was anderes fest...
Als ich vor 2 Jahren die Cleats eingestellt habe... da muss einiges schief gegangen sein. Um nicht zu sagen alles. Schlage gerade die Hände überm Schädel zusammen und frage mich, warum ich das noch nicht korrigiert habe...
Am Knielot würde das aber wohl nix ändern.

Beim Bikefitting wo mein Kollege war (gehen u.a auch Lakata und Spitz hin) haben die den Ausgangspunkt für das Knielot an einer komplett anderen Stelle genommen. Und zwar quasi in der Kniemitte.
Angeblich da wo er auf dem Bild mit dem Finger hinzeigt


----------



## Berrrnd (29. Juni 2016)

setzt dich mal mit molitor in osnabrück in verbindung.
denke die würden dich weiter nach vorne setzen.


----------



## Leon96 (29. Juni 2016)

Mit denen habe ich sogar schonmal auf einer Radmesse auf der ich von der Arbeit aus war gesprochen gehabt...
Wäre jetzt auch erstmal die erste Anlaufstelle gewesen. Alleine bekomme ich das Ganze ja scheinbar irgendwie doch nicht hin.


----------



## beutelfuchs (30. Juni 2016)

Diese ganze Knielottheorie ist vollkommen haltlos. Einer schreibt's vom Anderen ab, aber niemand weiss warum. In der Sportwissenschaft existiert der Begriff gar nicht erst. Teste es für dich selbst aus, schau in welcher Position du an meisten Power hast, hör auf dein Körpergefühl.


----------



## Scuta (30. Juni 2016)

Hallo Jungs!

Im Feb. hatte ich meinen ersten Stufentest. Abbruchleistung 355Watt. Schwellenbereich 259-269 Watt. Der Test wurde mit einem Medizinischen Ergometer ohne Klickpedale durchgeführt.

Dann begann ich erst mit GA einheiten und ein Wattsystem wurde gekauft.

Bin Anfang April meinen ersten Ftp Test nach Coggan gefahren. War 4 Tage ohne vorbelastung. Hatte noch nicht viele Grundlagen Kilometer.

5min. 343Watt
20min. 322Watt
bei 76Kilo.
Eine Woche später, ersten RR Marathon 1h51 mit Gew.Leistung laut Strava von 284Watt. Danach war ich aber halb Tot.

Jetzt hab ich von April bis Gestern knapp 5000km mit 80000hm am Renner und Bike absolviert.

Gestern wollte ich mal wieder den Ftp Test wiederholen. Ohne Vorbelastung geht im moment echt schwer. Rennsaison beginnt für mich ab dem WE. So wollte ich meine Form bestätigen.
Leider ging es vom Puls her gar nicht...da ich gerade mal meinen Schwellenpuls erreichen konnte und die Beine schon beim 5min. all out fertig waren.

Bin dann 5min. 363Watt und 10min. 304Watt gefahren. Mehr ging nicht... Hinten raus konnte ich noch 5x30sec. Intervalle mit 520-540 Watt fahren. Gewicht ist jetzt bei 73kg.


Kann es sein das ich beim ersten Test einfach eine zu Gute Laktatverträglichkeit hatte um viel mehr leiden zu können? Und meine echte Ftp lag eigentlich viel tiefer? Jetzt fühle ich mich schon um eine Ecke stärker. Bin Letzte Woche bei einen RR Marathon in 1h41min 293Watt laut Strava gefahren. Vom Gefühl her hätte ich auch 3h so fahren können. Hatte nur Taktische Fehler gemacht...Sieg bzw. Stockerl wäre drinnen Gewesen.

Jetzt hab ich zwar viele Daten. Kann aber net recht nach Watt Trainieren oder? Wollte eigentlich mit SST beginnen.

Am Bike hab ich kein Wattsystem nur am Renner. Deshalb die RR daten.


----------



## Peyrer (30. Juni 2016)

Ohne Vorbelastung geht gerade nicht, hast Dir vielleicht die Antwort schon selbst gegeben. Wäre vielleicht an der Zeit etwas mehr Regeneration einzuplanen. Vielleicht leere KH Speicher? Wenn du deinen Puls nicht mehr hoch bekommst, könnte auch ein Zeichen für eine hohe Gesamtbelastung sein....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scuta (30. Juni 2016)

Regeneration passt eigentlich.. nur das Test Protokoll nach Coggan passt mir grad gar net rein. Mir is schon klar das ich da selbst Schuld bin. Hatte die letzten Tage a paar härtere Einheiten.

Kann man trotzdem daraus was ableiten (ausg. meine Müdigkeit)? Oder sind die gestrigen Daten fürn Hugo!


----------



## lyse (30. Juni 2016)

@Leon96 Wo war er denn gewesen? Ich war letztes Jahr auch beim Bikefitting und dort wurde die Sattelposition ebenfalls anhand des Wadenbeinköpfchens ausgerichtet. Hierbei soll laut den Spezialisten die Kraftachse wesentlich besser einzustellen sein. Wenn dein Kollege ebenfalls so kurze Oberschenkel hat wie ich, dann muss der Sattel nunmal nach vorne an den Anschlag ;-) Sieht komisch aus, aber nach über einem Jahr kann ich sagen, es fährt sich gut und passt für mich. Schon die ersten Meter hatten sich damals besser angefühlt.

Man kann sich zwar alle Räder einstellen lassen, aber wenn man beim ersten Mal aufpasst und sich die Schritte erklären lässt, sollte man das zu Hause auch hinbekommen/übertragen können.


----------



## Leon96 (30. Juni 2016)

Dort war er.
http://machacek-fitting.com/

Ich finde wenn ich weiter vorne sitze fühlt sich das so gedrungen an und ich will immer so weit es geht auf den Sattel nach hinten rutschen (bzw hinten wieder runter)
Das wird wohl sicherlich eine Gewöhnungssache sein. Weil ich sitze ja schon immer so wie ich jetzt sitze.

Finde den Unterschied zwischen vorne am Knie und Wadenbeinköpchen ist ja schon ein ziemlich extremer.


----------



## lyse (30. Juni 2016)

Der Abstand zum Lenker ändert sich ja dadurch, deswegen hast du jetzt wahrscheinlich das Gefühl gedrungen zu sitzen. Mit einem längeren Vorbau könntest du den Abstand wieder verlängern. Oder du lässt dir dort einen Termin geben ;-) Wartezeiten sind aber sehr lange


----------



## filiale (30. Juni 2016)

Ich kann feststellen, je weiter vorne ich sitze, desto mehr trete ich nach unten und nicht mehr nach vorne. Man hat mehr Kraft auf den Pedalen wenn man nach unten tritt anstelle mit einem zu weit zurück versetzten Sattel nach vorne zu treten. Denn aus dem Rücken heraus treten bedeutet zum Einen eine brutale Belastung der Bandscheibe, desweiteren entwickelt man weniger Kraft aus dem Rücken heraus.
Mein Sattel ist bis Anschlag vorne und meine Räder haben alle 74° Sitzwinkel damit ich soweit nach vorne komme wie möglich. Räder mit flacherem Sitzwinkel kaufe ich gar nicht weil ich sonst zu wenig Kraft auf die Pedale bekomme.

Auf dem Bild mit dem Fahrrad ist der Sattel für mich zu weit hinten. Auch die Rennradler und Triathleten haben das Knie wesentlich weiter vorne.

Ein weiterer Vorteil wäre, daß man mehr Last auf dem Vorderrad hat = bessere Kontrolle der Rades.

Daher plädiere ich seit Jahren für einen Sitzwinkel von 75°, das löst alle Probleme


----------



## Kottenstroeter (30. Juni 2016)

Leon96 schrieb:


> Wenn ich so überlege was ich schon so an Geld in Powermeter und Räder versenkt habe war es eigentlich dämlich für sowas nix ausgegeben zu haben



Da gebe ich dir absolut recht, auch wenn das Bike-Fitting von vielen alten Hasen ehr belächelt wird. Die Sprüche wie: "fühlt sich gut an, also passt das schon", oder "so ein Quatsch, bin schon seit Jahren so unterwegs" bekommt man überall zu hören. Doch jetzt wo die Bikes mit Sitzwinkeln von 75° um die Ecke kommen und auch noch Vergleichstests  gewinnen, dämmerts bei dem einen oder anderen. 
Aber da drüber wurde schon in anderen Threads hitzig diskutiert. 

Ich hab die Kohle für ein vernünftiges Bike-Fitting in die Hand genommen und es war jeden Cent wert. Denn nicht die bequemste Position ist auf Dauer die beste/ergonomische/effektivste Sitzposition, das durfte ich lernen.

Ich hab meine Geodaten ins CAD übernommen und wenn ich mir einen neuen Rahmen zulege/ein neues Bike aufbaue, weiß ich in 5 Minuten ob es passen könnte, was ich für Komponentenabmessungen benötigen würde. Das hat jetzt schon beim 3 Bike optimal funktioniert. Bestellen, zusammen stecken, passt!




Leon96 schrieb:


> Beim Bikefitting wo mein Kollege war (gehen u.a auch Lakata und Spitz hin) haben die den Ausgangspunkt für das Knielot an einer komplett anderen Stelle genommen. Und zwar quasi in der Kniemitte.



Genau da sitzt mein Ausgangspunkt auch! Das war vorher anders....


----------



## Kottenstroeter (30. Juni 2016)

lyse schrieb:


> Der Abstand zum Lenker ändert sich ja dadurch, deswegen hast du jetzt wahrscheinlich das Gefühl gedrungen zu sitzen. Mit einem längeren Vorbau könntest du den Abstand wieder verlängern. Oder du lässt dir dort einen Termin geben ;-) Wartezeiten sind aber sehr lange



Ich hab das Problem mit einem etwas breiteren Lenker und Flatforce-Vorbau gelöst. Klingt zwar erstmal unlogisch, da sich ja nix an der eigentlichen Vorbaulänge ändert, aber durch den breiteren Lenker und dem anderen Winkel des Oberkörpers passt das schon.


----------



## Ronne1983 (30. Juni 2016)

Das Thema "Bikefitting" geschäfftigt mich auch schon eine ganze Weile...ich bin mir auch selbst noch nicht sicher, ob dies eine lohnende Investition ist...

@Leon96 
Vielleicht kannst Du ja mal von deinem Bekannten berichten, ob das Bikefitting einen Leistungszuwachs gebracht hat...?


----------



## MTBmarkoT (30. Juni 2016)

Ronne1983 schrieb:


> Das Thema "Bikefitting" geschäfftigt mich auch schon eine ganze Weile...ich bin mir auch selbst noch nicht sicher, ob dies eine lohnende Investition ist...
> 
> @Leon96
> Vielleicht kannst Du ja mal von deinem Bekannten berichten, ob das Bikefitting einen Leistungszuwachs gebracht hat...?



Es ist eine lohnende Investition!
Wir geben für Nahrung Bikes usw... soviel aus. Aber da worauf es ankommt nämlich wie Kraft übertragen wird und ob man Gesund sitzt da wollen wir sparen.

Mir hat es geholfen meine Sitzfleisch Probleme und Kniebeschwerden zu lösen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirt Bastard (2. Juli 2016)

Mit welchen bike Fitter habt ihr gute Erfahrungen gemacht ?


----------



## Peter88 (3. Juli 2016)

Ich mit diesem:
http://www.molitor-schuhundsport.de/

Gruß
Peter


----------



## TIGERBEAT (3. Juli 2016)

Ronne1983 schrieb:


> Das Thema "Bikefitting" geschäfftigt mich auch schon eine ganze Weile...ich bin mir auch selbst noch nicht sicher, ob dies eine lohnende Investition ist...
> 
> @Leon96
> Vielleicht kannst Du ja mal von deinem Bekannten berichten, ob das Bikefitting einen Leistungszuwachs gebracht hat...?



Einen direkten Leistungszuwachs wirst du warscheinlich nicht haben/merken dafür ist man an der optimalen Sitzposition meist schon nah dran. Wenn du aber nach zwei Stunden fahren nicht mehr dieses Zwicken im Knie hast, der Nacken nicht mehr so spannt oder allgemein die Muskulatur aufgrund der optimalen Position nicht so ermüdet ist und du dadurch länger deine Leistung fahren kannst macht sich das am Ende ja auch bemerkbar.

War auf jeden Fall mit die beste Investition die ich gemacht habe. Ich war beim Radlabor.


----------



## Leon96 (3. Juli 2016)

Mit den Werten bin ich auf jeden Fall mal zufrieden heute.
Mit dem Rennen aber nicht. Voll den Start verpennt und nach dem ersten Anstieg viel viel viel zu weit hinten gewesen. Dann noch ein kleiner Sturz. Bis Kilometer 25 kein Windschatten und komplett solo unterwegs und danach auch nur sehr wenig weil ich dann halt immer schneller war als die auf die ich aufgelaufen bin.
Auch generell zu verhalten angefangen. Die letzten Anstiege mehr Watt getreten als die ersten. 



19/117 Gesamt, AK 6/12


----------



## Ronne1983 (5. Juli 2016)

So vergangene Woche bin ich 2 getrennte Test´s zur Ermittlung der CP5 und CP20 gefahren und danach meine FTP mittels Scherrer/ Monod ermittelt...Ergebnis ist eine FTP von 300W 
Gefühlt ist mir das schon etwas zu hoch, auch deswegen weil die 300 W 96% der CP20 entsprechen...also höher als die üblichen 95% der CP20 (nach vorherigem CP5-Allout)...
Daher habe ich meine FTP auf 290W festgelegt 

Zudem habe ich eine weitere "Methode" zur Ermittlung der FTP gefunden...
https://www.power2max.de/europe/leistungstests-teil-2-berechnung-der-schwelle/
Meiner Meinung ist der Ansatz mittels der persönlichen Ermüdungskurve sehr interessant...nach dieser Methode würde sich eine FTP von lediglich 280 W ergeben...


----------



## MTBmarkoT (5. Juli 2016)

Das sind doch Topwerte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ronne1983 (5. Juli 2016)

Mir geht es nicht um die Werte an sich...mir geht es eher um die unterschiedlichen Berechnungsmodelle zur Bestimmung der FTP.
Da bin ich ehrlich gesagt etwas verunsichert, was ich nun als FTP ansetzen soll, um die neuen Trainingsbereiche festzulegen.
Aufgrund der Unsicherheit hab ich mich nun einfach für die Mitte entschieden um nicht komplett daneben zu liegen


----------



## BENDERR (5. Juli 2016)

wenn es dir nicht auf absolute werte ankommt:
für eine methode entscheiden, diese immer beibehalten. 
welche du wählst is dann eigntl egal


----------



## Ronne1983 (5. Juli 2016)

nun ja...aber die Trainingsbereiche ändern sich aber je nachdem welche FTP man ansetzt...somit besteht ja dann die Gefahr zu lasch bzw. zu hart zu trainieren...


----------



## BENDERR (5. Juli 2016)

300 W = 165 W Z2
290 W = 160 W Z2
280 W = 155 W Z2

der obere Bereich von Z2 würde sich also maximal um 10 W unterscheiden ob du 300 W oder 280 W als FTP annimmst.. in der Praxis kannst du das eh nur sehr sehr schwer so genau einhalten.
da würd ich mir keinen großen kopf drum machen.


----------



## Leon96 (5. Juli 2016)

Ronne1983 schrieb:


> Mir geht es nicht um die Werte an sich...mir geht es eher um die unterschiedlichen Berechnungsmodelle zur Bestimmung der FTP.
> Da bin ich ehrlich gesagt etwas verunsichert, was ich nun als FTP ansetzen soll, um die neuen Trainingsbereiche festzulegen.
> Aufgrund der Unsicherheit hab ich mich nun einfach für die Mitte entschieden um nicht komplett daneben zu liegen


Schau mal im nächsten Marathon so von 2-3h Rennezeit mal wie viel du am Ende an den Anstiegen so treten konntest.
Es gibt dann ja noch den Trick sich dann die Wattverteilung während des Rennens bei Golden Cheetah anzuzeigen.
Hatte jetzt im Rennen bei 324 Watt den Abfall. Die CP hatte ich ja mit 325 ermittelt gehabt.


 

Letztes Jahr über 2.50h ein Marathon. Hier hatte ich die FTP bei 307 stehen gehabt. Abfall bei 306


 



Also ich würde die Methode jetzt nicht zur FTP-Bestimmung nutzen. Aber zumindest bei mir ist das ne theoretische Rückkontrolle.


----------



## Ronne1983 (5. Juli 2016)

Leon96 schrieb:


> Schau mal im nächsten Marathon so von 2-3h Rennezeit mal wie viel du am Ende an den Anstiegen so treten konntest.
> Es gibt dann ja noch den Trick sich dann die Wattverteilung während des Rennens bei Golden Cheetah anzuzeigen.
> Hatte jetzt im Rennen bei 324 Watt den Abfall. Die CP hatte ich ja mit 325 ermittelt gehabt.
> Anhang anzeigen 508768
> ...



Gut, in 10 Tagen steht der nächste Marathon an....dann werde ich das mal testen!

Deine Grafik zeigt jedenfalls, dass Du deine FTP bestätigt hast!


----------



## Milan Racer (6. Juli 2016)

ich möchte auch noch mal berichten auch wenns schwer fällt!

Hatte vor einigen Wochen eine Erkältung. 1 Woche Pause und dann wieder voll Attacke weil diesen Sonntag und in zwei Wochen mit der CC DM meine Highlights anstanden. Letzte Woche dann nochmal richtig übertrieben, wenig Schlaf, morgens vor der Arbeit noch Intervalle gekneult,...  im Nachhinein ist man immer schlauer

Samstag früh Kreislaufzusammenbruch und Sonntag dann Schmerzen im Brustkorb. RTW ins KH.
Verdacht auf Herzmuskelentzündung nicht bestätigt. Blut wird noch untersucht. Bin wieder daheim.

Zum eigentlichen Thema gibt daher bei mir erstmal nichts mehr zu sagen. Lange Pause und Neustart


----------



## Kottenstroeter (6. Juli 2016)

Was soll man schreiben....außer erst mal "Gute Besserung"!


----------



## Levty2001 (6. Juli 2016)

Oh verdammt. Dann gute Besserung @Milan Racer .


----------



## Themar7 (6. Juli 2016)

@Milan Racer : Gute Besserung!

Ich hatte dieses Jahr eine Grippe, seit Jahren mal wieder...vom Arbeitskollegen angesteckt. Habe fast 4 Wochen pausiert. Als ich wieder fit war machte das Training wieder viel mehr Spaß...die Power war nach 1-3 Trainings zu 95% wieder da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (6. Juli 2016)

Boar BUB! Was machst du denn auch???


----------



## filiale (7. Juli 2016)

Du weißt doch, weniger ist mehr... 

Gute Besserung...


----------



## Steppenwolf39 (7. Juli 2016)

@Milan Racer: Gute Besserung! Erstmal Mist, aber danach wirst Du sicher stark zurück kommen!


----------



## Leon96 (7. Juli 2016)

Wegen zu intensivem Training Kreislaufzusammenbruch hört man auch selten...
Und Schmerzen im Brustkorb erst recht...

Daher gute Besserung auf jeden Fall und Kopf hoch! 


Hast du die Blutwerte schon?


----------



## Milan Racer (8. Juli 2016)

Leon96 schrieb:


> Hast du die Blutwerte schon?



teils ja, ein Teil ist in ein anderes Labor geschickt

Wünsche euch allen viel Erfolg und Spaß bei den anstehen Rennen.
Die Form sollte ja da sein, jetzt muss abgeliefert werden


----------



## GUSTAV91 (8. Juli 2016)

@Milan Racer
Wünsche dir ne gute Genesung!!


----------



## JensL (8. Juli 2016)

Von mir auch alles Gute!!!

Hier mal wieder ein paar Zahlen. Bin am Sonntag meine erste Langstrecke dieses Jahr gefahren: Maratona dles Dolomites, 138km / 4.100HM mit dem Rennrad. War mein dritter Start und endlich gescheit durchgekommen. Hatte am Ende noch richtig gut Druck, so dass evtl. etwas mehr gegangen ware, aber bin super zufrieden.


----------



## Leon96 (11. Juli 2016)

Junge, Junge...
Heute Vollkatastrophe auf Rädern.... 
25 Watt weniger bei kürzerer Rennzeit als letzte Woche....
Hoffe es liegt wirklich nur am Wetter/Pollenflug...


----------



## TTT (11. Juli 2016)

Bei mir auch ne Katastrophe: Albstadt verhalten angegangen und dennoch in der 2. Hälfte um 35W Durchschnittsleistung nachgelassen. Heute wieder Hals- und Kopfschmerzen...
Die Form vor zweieinhalb Wochen war gut, seit dem läuft alles schief!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NeoRC (11. Juli 2016)

erster FTP-Test?!?!
5mal nach dem Ablauf gesucht>>5 unterschiedliche Erklärungen zum Ablauf.
Was ist der beste Ablauf für einen FTP-Test?

Powermeter und Rolle ist vorhanden.
Könnt ihr mir bitte helfen. Danke


----------



## filiale (11. Juli 2016)

20 min aufwärmen

	 3 x 1min mit 100 u/min, jeweils 1 min erholung dazwischen

	 5 min erholung

	 5 min all out

	 10 min erholung

	 20 min ftp test, langsam am anfang, die letzten 5min steigern

	 15 min ausfahren


----------



## Leon96 (11. Juli 2016)

NeoRC schrieb:


> erster FTP-Test?!?!
> 5mal nach dem Ablauf gesucht>>5 unterschiedliche Erklärungen zum Ablauf.
> Was ist der beste Ablauf für einen FTP-Test?
> 
> ...


Frag 2 Leute und du hast 3 Meinungen.

Meine Meinung ist;
2 verschiedene Trainingseinheiten.
In einer Trainingseinheit den CP5 Test fahren.
Tag drauf erholen oder locker fahren.
Und dann irgendwann in einer anderen Einheit den CP20 fahren.
http://heiko.ploinger.de/monod/Monod.html
Dann hier die Werte eingeben.
Ich persönlich finde, das die Methode genauer ist.
Zudem hat es etwas den Vorteil, dass du abschätzen kannst was du aktuell für ein Fahrertyp bist. Also der anaerob starke, der allrounder oder doch das ausdauerschwein.




filiale schrieb:


> 20 min ftp test, langsam am anfang, die letzten 5min steigern


Das "klingt" jetzt etwas blöd. So wie es da steht meinst du es ja wahrscheinlich auch nicht.

Ziel im Idealfall ist es bei einem 20min Test natürlich immer das Potential möglichst auszuschöpfen also eine recht konstante Wattzahl durchzutreten. Am Ende etwas steigern können ist gut. Auf jeden Fall besser als einzubrechen.
Das sollte jetzt aber keine abstrusen Ausmaße annehmen.
Habe das in 'Foren oder auf Strava schon gesehen das Leute in den letzten 2min des Test plötzlich 40 Watt mehr treten als die 18min davor. Das ist nicht zielführend.
Daher die kurze Anmerkung noch dazu.


----------



## TTT (11. Juli 2016)

Leon96 schrieb:


> Ziel im Idealfall ist es bei einem 20min Test natürlich immer das Potential möglichst auszuschöpfen also eine recht konstante Wattzahl durchzutreten. Am Ende etwas steigern können ist gut. Auf jeden Fall besser als einzubrechen.
> Das sollte jetzt aber keine abstrusen Ausmaße annehmen.
> Habe das in 'Foren oder auf Strava schon gesehen das Leute in den letzten 2min des Test plötzlich 40 Watt mehr treten als die 18min davor. Das ist nicht zielführend.


Es reicht, wenn du die ganzen 20min über der Schwelle bleibst, dann ist es egal, ob du die anaerobe Kapazität in den letzten 3min oder gleichmäßig über die gesamten 20min verbläst! Das ist ein Vorteil beim Test ohne die Vorbelastung.


----------



## Leon96 (11. Juli 2016)

Glaub ich zumindest rein vom Gefühl her nicht.
Überlege gerade.
20min gehen bei mir 350
wenn ich jetzt 17min 340 fahre muss ich 3min 407 treten. Ob das dann noch geht? Theoretisch vielleicht schon. Aber praktisch glaub ich kaum.


----------



## TTT (12. Juli 2016)

Wenn man Monod Scherrer in Zweifel zieht, muss man wohl seine eigenen Theorien aufstellen, denn das ist nicht nur Stand der Wissenschaft, sondern hat sich in diesem Bereich auch als überaus robust erwiesen. Wenn man daran Zweifel hat, macht es auch überhaupt keinen Sinn, die FTP mit 2 einzelnen Zeitfahren zu bestimmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (12. Juli 2016)

Leon96 schrieb:


> Das "klingt" jetzt etwas blöd. So wie es da steht meinst du es ja wahrscheinlich auch nicht.


korrekt, langsam anfangen soll nicht heißen daß man im Bummelmodus startet...

Das Hauptproblem beim aller aller aller ersten Test ist, daß man eigentlich null Plan hat, wo man steht und mit wieviel Watt man anfangen soll. Der einzige Ratschlag den man an dieser Stelle mitgeben kann ist, nach Gefühl zu fahren, d.h. man probiert es einfach mit der Last x und merkt dann nach 5 min. in welche Richtung es geht und kann dann weiter reduzieren oder eben härter treten. Ich dachte beim ersten Test auch gleich mal die Bäume ausreißen zu können und bin dann nach wenigen Minuten 60watt mit der Leistung runter gegangen...spätestens nach dem zweiten Test hat man relativ gute Werte mit denen man dann sein Training ausrichten kann.


----------



## Ronne1983 (12. Juli 2016)

Ich denke wenn man schon paar Fahrten mit dem PM unternommen hat kann man doch schon relativ genau abschätzen wo in etwa die FTP liegt. Somit sollte auch das Pacing am Anfang zumindest nicht komplett daneben sein.


----------



## MTBmarkoT (13. Juli 2016)

bei mir steht auch ein Test an. Night on Bike im 4er mit IF 1.05 beendet


----------



## Leon96 (14. Juli 2016)

Leon96 schrieb:


> Junge, Junge...
> Heute Vollkatastrophe auf Rädern....
> 25 Watt weniger bei kürzerer Rennzeit als letzte Woche....
> Hoffe es liegt wirklich nur am Wetter/Pollenflug...


Heute im Training auf 1.45h NP 291 Watt getreten. (Rennen waren 264 Watt auf 1.53h)
Kopf ist beruhigt. Liegt wohl echt am Wetter. Denn heute war regen.


----------



## Deleted 352960 (15. Juli 2016)

Mal ein paar Renndaten
Kurz zu mir:
16 Jahre, 59 kg, FTP 305W
 
2h MTB in Frauenstein vergangenen Sonntag.
Ich hatte leider im ersten Downhill einen Platten, der mich sieben Minuten kostete.
Am Ende kam ich auf Platz 5 gesamt von 80. Meine AK U19 konnte ich gewinnen.
Auf Platz 1 waren es 4,5 Minuten.
Renneinteilung finde ich eigentlich ganz gut, Rundenzeiten ließen ja auch nur minimal nach.
Was ich schon im Training beobachtete ist, dass meine Trittfrequenz mit zunehmender Erschöpfung sinkt.


----------



## MTBmarkoT (15. Juli 2016)

Na da wäre aber noch etwas gegangen?!


----------



## Deleted 352960 (15. Juli 2016)

Wie kommst du drauf?
Grundsätzlich muss ich vielleicht noch sagen, dass der 5km lange Kurs sehr XC-mäßig war. Zudem verlor man auf den engen Trails auch Zeit beim überholen.


----------



## Leon96 (15. Juli 2016)

Gazelle5 schrieb:


> Mal ein paar Renndaten
> Kurz zu mir:
> 16 Jahre, 59 kg, FTP 305W
> Anhang anzeigen 511528 Anhang anzeigen 511531
> ...


Krasse Werte!  5.15w/kg mit 16 Jahren 
Wenn du alles richtig machst dann stehst du in 5-10 Jahren ziemlich weit oben!


----------



## Deleted 352960 (15. Juli 2016)

In Wahrheit sind es wohl ca. 5 W/kg. Mein Stages zeigt höchstwahrscheinlich 10W zu viel an


----------



## filiale (15. Juli 2016)

auch 5W/kg mit 16 sind so brutal viel, wenn Du in einem guten Verein gefördert wirst und auf Dich aufmerksam machst, fährst Du in wenigen Jahren professionell.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 352960 (15. Juli 2016)

MTBmarkoT schrieb:


> Na da wäre aber noch etwas gegangen?!



Um nochmal darauf zurückzukommen. Für XC habe ich nicht so viel Talent. Lange Ansteige liegen mir mehr. 
Darum liegt die NP bei solchen Strecken wie in Frauenstein immer etwas niedriger als bei richtigen Marathonstrecken über die selbe Dauer.
Zudem trainiere ich die Leistungsabgabe über so kurze Zeitdauer (<2min) auch nicht.
Dazu habe ich noch einmal Renndaten vom Erzgebirgsradrennen in Markersbach (leider auch wieder mit Platten an P3 gesamt liegend).


 Daten hierzu:
NP (watts):	282
IF:	0.924
über eine reine Fahrzeit von 1:38:57h. Ich denke hier wird das mit den langen Anstiegen recht deutlich.


----------



## MTBmarkoT (15. Juli 2016)

Immer geschmeidig bleiben. Du hast dich selbst ziemlich gut analysiert und im Prinzip wollte ich genau darauf hinaus. 
Du bringst da Top Werte da sollte eine Kaderförderung bestimmt möglich sein.

Hoffentlich kümmert sich jemand vernünftig um dich.


----------



## Der böse Wolf (15. Juli 2016)

Ich glaube Du solltest vor allem in andere Reifen investieren! 

Bei den Werten weine ich gerade leise in meine Tastatur hinein. Hammer!


----------



## Deleted 352960 (15. Juli 2016)

Der böse Wolf schrieb:


> Ich glaube Du solltest vor allem in andere Reifen investieren!


Bin gerade dabei auf tubeless umzurüsten   Hab erst seit März ein anständiges MTB. War bis dahin auf nem 900 Euro Rad unterwegs. PM habe ich übrigens seit 10 Monaten.


----------



## filiale (15. Juli 2016)

Ich würde bei einer Sporthochschule anfragen, welche Förderungsmaßnahmen es gibt. Zusammen mit guten Rennergebnissen sollten sie Dir Empfehlungen aussprechen können.

Und kauf Dir mal vernünftige Reifen. Bei Deiner Leistungsklasse sind 50gr mehr pro Reifen kein Problem. Die Platten machen alle Ergebnisse zunichte...


----------



## Leon96 (15. Juli 2016)

Conti Race King Protection mit Tubeless -> Unkaputtbar.
Zumindest bei mir.
Habe in der Kombination auf etwa 10.000 Kilometern keine Panne gehabt.
Dazu kamen in der Kombi mit Schlauch nochmal 5000-6000 Kilometer mit zwei schleichenden Platten.

Zuvor hatte ich Rocket Ron und der Reifen war öfters platt als aufgepumpt. (mit Schlauch Dornen magisch angezogen)
Auch war der Reifen sehr anfällig für Schnitte. 3 Stück mit Tubeless gekillt.

Conti X-King (nicht Protection!!!) habe ich in 2000 Kilometern 2 nicht reparable Schnitte im Mantel gehabt. Also so, dass weder abdichten durch die Dichtmilch noch weiterfahren ohne Schlauch geklappt hätte.

Aktuell fahre ich die normalen Race King in Tubeless. (200 Gramm weniger als Protection.)
War ne echte Qual die dicht zu bekommen. Aber seit 1550 Kilometern ohne Vorkommnisse bis jetzt.


----------



## Deleted 352960 (15. Juli 2016)

Ich beziehe die Schwalbe Reifen zu einem guten Preis über mein Team. Hab bis jetzt nur LiteSkin bekommen, aber mittlerweile SnakeSkin bestellt.
Einmal hatte ich einen Stein in der Lauffläche, das andere mal einen Durchschlag.
Wie gesagt, bin gerade am umrüsten...


----------



## NeoRC (15. Juli 2016)

der Garmin Edge 520 /1000 bietet ein FTP-Test an.
Der Ablauf davon ist  wie folgt:

Ziel-FTP eingeben (Watt)

Abschnitt 1/6 >WarmUp 20:00
Abschnitt 2/6 > Sonstige. Fahrr. 5:00 3s- Leistung PWR Zone 6
Abschnitt 3/6 > Sonstige. Fahrr. 10:00 3S Leist. PWR Zone 2
Abschnitt 4/6 > Sonstige. Fahrr. 20:00 3s Leistung (Watt eingabe im Vorfeld)
Abschnitt 5/6 > Sonstige. Fahrr. 10:00 3s –leist. PWR Zone 2
Abschnitt 6/6 > Ausfahren


----------



## Levty2001 (21. Juli 2016)

Dann will ich auch mal:
2016 ist mein erstes Jahr mit Leistungsmesser (Stages). Mir ging es daher erstmal um das Datensammeln. Ich habe keinen Trainingsplan und fahre "nach Gefühl"









Der erste FTP-Test Ende Januar war wohl etwas verhalten (und auf der Rolle gefahren). Im Februar kam dann mit einer Nebenhöhlenentzündung der erste Einbruch. Im Frühjahr konnte ich mit mit Intervallen und SST-Einheiten auf eine FTP von 300Watt steigern. Darauf folgte Mitte April der Unfall mit dem Schlüsselbeinbruch und dreiwöchiger Pause. Danach ging es durch das schlechte Wetter sehr zäh aber stetig bergauf. Der letzte CP20 (eigendlich CP19) mit 243Watt Anfang Juli war der Jahreshöchstwert. Ich denke mal damit ist der Gipfel erreicht. Wäre schön wenn sich dieser Wert noch eine Weile halten liese.

Achso: Bin Männlich, 43 Jahre und zur Zeit bei 63 Kilo.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty2001 (21. Juli 2016)




----------



## JensL (21. Juli 2016)

Levty2001 schrieb:


> Der letzte CP20 (eigendlich CP19) mit 243Watt Anfang Juli war der Jahreshöchstwert.



Du meinst wohl 342Watt 
Bei CP20 rechne ich nur mit 92,5% für die FTP, aber das wäre jetzt Pfennigfuchserei. Hammer Werte 

P.S.: wie geht das mit der Beschriftung im PMC?


----------



## Levty2001 (22. Juli 2016)

Oh Zahlendreher, sorry .

@JensL Wenn du bei Trends nicht die voreingestellten Zeitbereiche nimmst sordern dir einen eigenen erstellst - ich habe mir zum Beispiel für dieses Jahr eine "Saison 2016" von Januar bis Dezember erstellt  - kannst du dir Events erstellen, und diese Events sind dann die Beschriftung im PMC. Finde ich ganz praktisch um nachvollziehen zu können was wann passiert war.


----------



## Leon96 (23. Juli 2016)

Ich stelle ja immer wieder fest...
Mein Fettstoffwechsel ist fürn Arsch 
5h Fahrrad fahren und ich fühle mich so als wäre Rennen gewesen.

Vielleicht sollte ich mal mehr "trainieren" und nicht nur immer so rumdameln.
CTL sinkt auf jeden Fall aktuell.
Kann ich aktuell nicht halten. Warum weiß ich nicht. So lange die Power da ist aber erstmal egal.


----------



## Kottenstroeter (23. Juli 2016)

Ich hab aktuell ein ganz anderes Problem, jetzt nach 7 Monaten mit PM und artig mit deutlich mehr Intensität/Intervallen (VO2max, SST) als die Jahre davor unterwegs, kann ich, wenn ich ehrlich zu mir bin, aktuell keine wirkliche Leistungsverbesserung feststellen. Auf meiner Hausrunde mit knapp 40km Länge hab ich letztes Jahr 1:24h gebraucht, dieses Jahr 1:23h bei einem IF von 0.94. Was ich allerdings feststelle, ich regeneriere erheblich besser als letztes Jahr. Nun gut, mit knapp 50 sollte man froh sein, wenn es nicht in die andere Richtung geht. Evtl. sollte ich mal auf die längeren Distanzen wechseln, wobei jetzt eh nur noch ein 24h Rennen auf dem Kalender steht, im 4er. Mal schauen wie es so läuft. Eine Verbesserung gegenüber den letzten Jahren erwarte ich aktuell nicht unbedingt.

Habe aber auch etwas die Befürchtung, dass ich es speziell in den letzten 3 Monaten mit zu viel Intensität/zu wenig Regeneration unterwegs gewesen bin. Bin halt beruflich und privat recht ordentlich eingespannt. Die CTL da über 70 zu halten ist (für mich) schon fordernd, speziell mit Intervallen. GA1-Geradel hab ich erheblich reduziert. Damit habe/hatte ich wenig Probleme die CTL zu steigern, als mit dem Wechsel aus Intervallen/Regeneration, wie ich es speziell letzten und diesen Monat viel gemacht habe.
Werde jetzt mal die kommenden 2 Wochen kontinuierlich etwas rausnehmen (Dauer, nicht Intensität) und mal schauen, ob der Knoten noch (rechtzeitig) platzt.

Stelle jetzt keine extrem hohen Ansprüche an Platzierung/Zeiten wie evtl. manch anderer hier, aber ein klein wenig Lohn für die Mühen sollte schon bei rausspringen.

Hier mal das PMC 2015/2016. Bei den Werten von 2015 hab ich mangels PM die Leistung von GC berechnen lassen!
2015 sollte man also nur als "Trend" interpretieren.


----------



## BENDERR (24. Juli 2016)

Leon96 schrieb:


> Ich stelle ja immer wieder fest...
> Mein Fettstoffwechsel ist fürn Arsch
> 5h Fahrrad fahren und ich fühle mich so als wäre Rennen gewesen.
> 
> ...


Das hab ich gestern in 3,5 h geschafft.. TEMP-W9 lässt grüßen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan Racer (25. Juli 2016)

Ich sitze auch wieder auf dem Rad. Letzte Woche viel locker und Grundlage gefahren.
Hohe Intensität habe ich mich noch nicht so getraut. CTL Absturz von 110 auf jetzt 70.


----------



## JensL (25. Juli 2016)

Milan Racer schrieb:


> Ich sitze auch wieder auf dem Rad. Letzte Woche viel locker und Grundlage gefahren.
> Hohe Intensität habe ich mich noch nicht so getraut. CTL Absturz von 110 auf jetzt 70.



Hauptsache wieder auf dem Rad. Weiterhin gute Besserung!


----------



## Kottenstroeter (25. Juli 2016)

Milan Racer schrieb:


> Ich sitze auch wieder auf dem Rad.


DAS liest sich doch gut!


Milan Racer schrieb:


> CTL Absturz von 110 auf jetzt 70


Absturz? Bei mir Normalzustand, die 70.


----------



## Cubinator (27. Juli 2016)

Also, nach genau 7 Monaten mit strukturiertem Training - 3 davon mit Powermeter - habe ich mein selbst gestecktes Ziel für dieses Jahr erreicht und liege nun bei 4,1 Watt/kg. 
Mal sehen um wie viel ich den Wert diese Saison noch steigern kann, bin auf jedenfall motiviert!

Viele Grüße


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Leon96 (27. Juli 2016)

Sauber!


---
Ich habe derweil heute am Ruhetag nochmal etwas mit "aerodynamischer Sitzposition" aufm MTB gespielt.
Unterarme aufm Lenker.
Bin auf 7km Rundkurs Asphalt, flach, keine Höhenmeter, mit 203 Watt 31.9km/h gefahren.
Größe noch immer 1.93m und Gewicht 78-79kg


----------



## Ronne1983 (28. Juli 2016)

Nachdem mein Stages nun auch eingeschickt werden muss, merkt man erstmal, wie abhängig man inzwischen von diesem Teil ist 

Da fragt man sich echt, wie man ohne dem Ding trainieren soll 

Hab in letzter Zeit auch ab und an versucht aerodynamisch optimierter zu fahren. Allerdings mit den Unterarmen aufm Lenker ist mir das Sturzrisiko selbst auf Forstautobahnen zu groß.


----------



## Peter88 (28. Juli 2016)

Milan Racer schrieb:


> Ich sitze auch wieder auf dem Rad. Letzte Woche viel locker und Grundlage gefahren.
> Hohe Intensität habe ich mich noch nicht so getraut. CTL Absturz von 110 auf jetzt 70.


Sei nicht zu mutig! Die Saison ist für dich eh vorbei und bis zur nächsten ist es nocht extrem lang. Du hast doch sicher ein Enduro das du aus Trainingsergeiz viel zu selten genutzt hast


----------



## Milan Racer (29. Juli 2016)

Danke Peter, Mir geht es aber wieder gut und ich habe grünes Licht. Gestrige Einheit sah so aus


----------



## Phippsy (29. Juli 2016)

Hey Peter, sag mal, gibt's von dir von der DM noch was zum Sehen?


----------



## Peter88 (29. Juli 2016)

Bin derzeit ein wenig down und habe keine Lust auf eine Auswertung der DM. Anbei mal der Strava Eintrag und mein Rennbericht.






https://www.strava.com/activities/641070006



*09.07.2016 Deutsche Meisterschaften MTB Marathon, Saalhausen*





*BRONZE für PETER +++*

In diesem Jahr fand die Deutsche Meisterschaft im Mountainbike Marathon in Saalhausen Lennestadt statt.- 2004 bin ich in Saalhausen mein erstes Mountainbike Rennen gefahren. Damals auf einer anderen Strecke, in einer anderen Disziplin, aber trotzdem kein schlechtes Omen.-
Die Eckdaten der diesjährigen Strecke: 2930hm / 10km Einführungsrunde + 2x 49km = 108km
Da ich dank meiner guten Weltranglisten Platzierung aus der ersten Startreihe ins Rennen gehen durfte, konnte ich mich sofort in der Führungsgruppe behaupten.
Die ersten 35km verliefen entspannt. Bei Kilometer 35 erhöhten die Fahrer vom Team Bulls und der Freiburger Sascha Weber (BQ-CYCLING-TEAM) in einer _Trail-Passage_ erfolgreich das Tempo und setzten sich ab. Ich befand mich zusammen mit meinen Teamkollegen Robert Mennen auf Platz 6. Wir arbeiteten gut zusammen und konnten auf den letzten Metern der ersten Runde den Kontakt zur Spitze wieder herstellen. Wir hätten keinen Moment länger brauchen dürfen! Denn gleich zu Beginn der letzten Runde ging es einen sehr langen Anstieg hinauf. Im ersten kurzen und steilen Teil erhöhte Markus Kaufmann (C_ENTURION VAUDE)_ , der zu den besten bergauf Fahrern der Welt zählt, das Tempo. Die beiden Bulls Fahrer Stiebjahn und Platt sowie Sascha Weber und ich konnten ihm folgen. Mein Teamkollege Robert fiel leider zurück. Im darauf folgenden längeren flacheren Teil des Anstieges gab ich das Tempo vor. Nach geschätzten 5min gelang es mir tatsächlich die die Bulls Fahrer abzuschütteln. So fand ich mich in einer 3-Mann großen Spitzengruppe wieder. Meine Begleiter wollten zu diesem frühen Zeitpunkt noch nicht zu viel Energie in die Führungsarbeit stecken. Sowohl Weber als auch Kaufmann haben schon bei vielen internationalen Rennen Medaillen gewonnen, ihnen ging es um den Sieg – mir genügte eine Medaille völlig! Deshalb steckte ich meine komplette Energie in die Führungsarbeit, um zu verhindern, dass andere Fahrer von hinten aufschließen. Bei Kilometer 70 setzten leichte Krämpfe ein. Ab da fuhr ich mein eigenes Tempo, das aber auch noch recht hoch war. Den Sichtkontakt zu den beiden Führenden verlor ich nie. Jedoch konnte ich, aus Angst vor einer Verhärtung der Muskulatur in den Beinen, bei kurzen Anstiegen die Leistung nicht erhöhen, was nötig gewesen wäre um Weber und Kaufmann zu folgen.

Ich beendete die Deutsche Meisterschaft im Mountainbike Marathon in der Elite Klasse als 3ter! Ein unglaubliches Ergebnis ! Mir ist nicht bekannt, dass es schon einmal ein Hobby Fahrer auf das Podium der Deutschen Meisterschaft im Mountainbike Marathon geschafft hat. Ich bin unglaublich glücklich und danke meinem Teamkollegen, Betreuern und Freunden für die perfekte Unterstützung im Rennen und vor allem für die mentale Aufbauarbeit vor dem Rennen!

http://team-firebike.de/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kottenstroeter (29. Juli 2016)

Wie geil! Glückwunsch!
Und warum bist du noch Hobbyfahrer....?


----------



## NeoRC (30. Juli 2016)

Hobbyfahrer ???  der war gut....
einer der besten in Deutschland


----------



## Themar7 (30. Juli 2016)

Ronne1983 schrieb:


> achdem mein Stages nun auch eingeschickt werden muss, merkt man erstmal, wie abhängig man inzwischen von diesem Teil ist
> 
> Da fragt man sich echt, wie man ohne dem Ding trainieren soll



Wenn man Pulswerte parallel zu den Wattwerten aufgezeichnet hat kann man sich eben für die Zeit ohne PM nach Puls orientieren.


----------



## filiale (30. Juli 2016)

@Peter88 Du brauchst dringend einen großen Sponsor... Glückwunsch, top Ergebnis !!!


----------



## Levty2001 (30. Juli 2016)

Themar7 schrieb:


> Wenn man Pulswerte parallel zu den Wattwerten aufgezeichnet hat kann man sich eben für die Zeit ohne PM nach Puls orientieren.



Leider nur bedingt, zumindest bei mir. Hab bei den jetzigen Alpenrunden gemerkt das der Puls mit zunehmender Erschöpfung bei gleicher Leistung teils extrem niedriger ist/wird. Ich hätte nicht gedacht Das die Pulsdifferenz so extrem ausfällt, teils bei gleicher Leistung 20 Schläge Unterschied vom ersten zum letzten Tag .


----------



## BENDERR (30. Juli 2016)

Milan Racer schrieb:


> Danke Peter, Mir geht es aber wieder gut und ich habe grünes Licht. Gestrige Einheit sah so aus
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 515415


...wie man sieht, sieht man nichts


----------



## Cubinator (2. August 2016)

Heute VO2max Intervalle... Hat mich ziemlich fertig gemacht, weiß nicht obs an dem Rennen von Sonntag liegt oder daran dass ich dank neuer FTP die Intervalle mit 20 Watt mehr fahren muss. Sah dann so aus:


----------



## MTBmarkoT (2. August 2016)

Ich brauche viel mehr Warm up. Unter 20 Minuten geht da gar nix bei mir


----------



## Leon96 (2. August 2016)

Heute 1h Oberkante SST bei 94% der Schwelle mit MTB auf Straße.
Wenn es läuft, dann läuft es einfach! 
30 Minuten wären sicherlich noch gegangen.

Was ich heute getreten habe war letztes Jahr mein Schwellenbestwert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cubinator (2. August 2016)

MTBmarkoT schrieb:


> Ich brauche viel mehr Warm up. Unter 20 Minuten geht da gar nix bei mir


Ja habe auch gemerkt, dass sich das zweite Intervall irgendwie "besser" angefühlt hat. Werde beim nächsten mal das Warm Up etwas anders gestalten: Länger und evtl. mit "fast pedaling intervals" mal sehen obs dann besser geht.


----------



## noraaale (4. August 2016)

Im welchen Verhältnis trainiert ihr momentan SST und V02max während der Saison?

Mehr SST oder mehr VO2max oder doch beides ungefähr gleich verteilt?


----------



## mete (4. August 2016)

noraaale schrieb:


> Im welchen Verhältnis trainiert ihr momentan SST und V02max während der Saison?
> 
> Mehr SST oder mehr VO2max oder doch beides ungefähr gleich verteilt?



Wie immer kommt es darauf an, was Du mit Deinem Training erreichen möchtest, eine pauschale Antwort gibt es hier nicht.


----------



## noraaale (4. August 2016)

Da hast du natürlich recht, allerdings war meine Frage nicht so gemeint. 
Ich wollte keine Trainingstipps, sondern nur mal wissen wie bei euch momentan die Verteilung so ist


----------



## MTBmarkoT (4. August 2016)

noraaale schrieb:


> Da hast du natürlich recht, allerdings war meine Frage nicht so gemeint.
> Ich wollte keine Trainingstipps, sondern nur mal wissen wie bei euch momentan die Verteilung so ist



Langstrecken fahren trainieren garantiert mehr SST und weniger bis kein VO2max.
Bei XC Kurzstrecken ist das durchaus vollkommen anders 

Also kommt das schon auf die Disziplin drauf an


----------



## Themar7 (4. August 2016)

Trainiere mehr Tempo, SST und Schwelle. VO2max eher sporadisch. Fahre Langstrecke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cubinator (4. August 2016)

Fahre normal auch Mittel -bzw Langstrecke und hab daher bisher mehr SST, Schwelle trainiert, allerdings kommen zum Ende der Saison einige XC Rennen weshalb ich nun vermehrt VO2max und AC trainieren werde.


----------



## __Stefan__ (5. August 2016)

Ich bin jetzt zweimal gefragt worden, wie ich in Golden Cheetah die Leistung als "% FTP" darstelle. Anstatt es jetzt immer über Privatnachrichten zu klären, erkläre ich das mal ganz kurz hier. 

Ich rede also von so etwas, ein paar Beispiel.













Ich nutze GC v4.0 (DEV1606). Ich weiß nicht, ab welcher Version das geht. Also nicht wundern.

Also ein neues Chart erstellen:





Dann unter "User Data" auf "+"





Das nächste Formular so ausfüllen:





Die Formel ist also POWER/CP_setting*100

Vorne dann noch alle nicht gewünschten Datenserien abwählen, "cleane" Optik ist ja in. Und das war es dann.


----------



## __Stefan__ (5. August 2016)

noraaale schrieb:


> Im welchen Verhältnis trainiert ihr momentan SST und V02max während der Saison?
> 
> Mehr SST oder mehr VO2max oder doch beides ungefähr gleich verteilt?




Die letzten 2-3 Monate viel Klettertraining, also Tempo und SST (siehe vorheriger Post). Jetzt kommt dann ein 4-6 Wochen VO2max Block. Einerseits weil wir nochmal in den Urlaub fahren und dort nicht so viel Zeit zum Radfahren habe (Frau hatte sich beim letzten Urlaub im Mai wegen meinem Threshold/SST Block etwas beschwert), andererseits weil ich auch einfach mal was anderes machen will. Mal ein anderes "Energiesystem" trainieren. Die letzten 3 Rennen sind auch etwas kürzer.


----------



## JensL (5. August 2016)

Super, vielen vielen Dank Stefan!!! (als einer der es wissen wollte) 
_Glaube ich hatte es genau so probiert, aber ich checke nochmal. Wenn es funktioniert, gibt's heute Abend ein paar Renndaten._

Zum Training: ich habe ebenfalls mein Hauptaugenmerk auf Tempo und SST - da ich ja hauptächlich auf Marathon unterwegs bin. Hin und wieder fahre ich VO2Max, aber nicht wirklich strukturiert (todo für nächstes Jahr). Hab nächstes WE mein letztes großes Rennen der Saison, danach geht's quasi nur noch auf Strava KOM Jagd, wo  ich sicher V02Max gebrauchen kann


----------



## __Stefan__ (5. August 2016)

JensL schrieb:


> _Glaube ich hatte es genau so probiert, aber ich checke nochmal. Wenn es funktioniert, gibt's heute Abend ein paar Renndaten._



Ich weiß jetzt nicht, ob es einen Unterschied macht, aber bei Optionen habe ich das:





Aber wie gesagt, weiß nicht, ob das einen Einfluss auf die Variable "CP_setting" hat.


----------



## filiale (5. August 2016)

jetzt habe ich mir das chart eingerichtet, aber wo und wie kann ich mir das chart anzeigen lassen ?


----------



## NeoRC (5. August 2016)

nach welcher Einteilung habt Ihr Eure Bereiche gemacht?
Quelle CP20 Test

GA1 %?
GA2 %?

Danke


----------



## Stoni (5. August 2016)

filiale schrieb:


> jetzt habe ich mir das chart eingerichtet, aber wo und wie kann ich mir das chart anzeigen lassen ?



Das sollte nach dem Abspeichern eigentlich in der oberen Menueleiste der Aktivität, wo CP, Leistung, Herzschlag, Trittfrequenz usw. steht, zu sehen sein - scroll die mal nach rechts weiter bzw. klick da auf den rechten Pfeil, dann sollte es auftauchen!


----------



## __Stefan__ (5. August 2016)

NeoRC schrieb:


> nach welcher Einteilung habt Ihr Eure Bereiche gemacht?
> Quelle CP20 Test
> 
> GA1 %?
> ...



Gar nicht, nutze die Zonen von Coggan/Friel. Ein Vorschlag, wie C/F mit den "deutschen Zonen" in Relation stehen findet sich hier.

http://jpansy.at/2015/01/08/puls-und-leistungszonen/


----------



## Stoni (5. August 2016)

Edith: ich habs!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (5. August 2016)

Stoni schrieb:


> Edith: ich habs!



Nach Coggan schaut es so aus:

Rekom: <55% der FTP
Ausdauer: 56-75% der FTP
Tempo: 76-90% der FTP
Laktatschwelle: 91-105% der FTP
VO2max: 106-120% der FTP
Anaerobe Kapazität:121-150% der FTP


----------



## JensL (6. August 2016)

Hier mal wieder ein paar Renndaten (danke @_Stefan_)

*Arlberg Giro*: 150k / 2.400Hm mit dem Rennrad. Am Ende knappen 31er Schnitt. Aufgrund der Strecke und der Chance in Gruppen etwas zu erholen, nicht mit der 80% Taktik gefahren, sondern den Arlberg zu Beginn mit knapp 90% hoch. Das gleiche zur Bieler Höhe, da ich den Anstieg unter einer Stunde fahren wollte. _Daten sind über 2min geglättet.




 _


----------



## __Stefan__ (6. August 2016)

Bin gar nicht so weit weg gewesen, auch ein paar Höhenmeter gemacht. Allerdings wurde wegen Schnee die Strecke oben etwas verkürzt.

... img deleted ...


Sehr spaßig. Und diese 6-8 kg weniger am Körper, dank Leistungsmesser & myfitnesspal, merkst du einfach. Im Vgl. zu den Kollegen deutlich verbessert. So kann es weiter gehen.


----------



## JensL (7. August 2016)

Mit welcher durchschnittlichen %FTP bist Du denn zum Idjoch? 

Gesendet von meinem SM-A310F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Themar7 (7. August 2016)

JensL schrieb:


> Mit welcher durchschnittlichen %FTP bist Du denn zum Idjoch?



Ja würde mich auch mal interessieren.
Beispiel von mir:
Erster Anstieg Grand Raid mit 84%FTP. Nun kann man Grand Raid mit Ironbike nicht vergleichen da Grand Raid viel viel länger dauert.


----------



## __Stefan__ (7. August 2016)

87% FTP (Strava Segment "Behold the mighty mountain")

wobei das mit der FTP bei mir so eine Sache ist. Habe eigentlich seit 2 Monaten kein Training mehr gemacht, was die FTP zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt noch steigern könnte. Bin halt viel so etwas gefahren, immer im SST Bereich geklettert. Aber mehrere Berge hintereinander

.... img deleted ...

Und man ist das Ergebnis seines Trainings. Gestern konnte ich am jeweiligen Berg nicht mehr zulegen. Ich hätte aber im Ziel locker noch einmal so einen großen Buckel mitnehmen können. Das merke ich mir für nächstes Jahr.

Insgesamt waren die letzten Rennen sehr aufschlußreich. Gerade die Alpenmarathons sind super fürs Pacing mit dem PM. Bitter ist nur, das die beiden Jahre davor mit der Stages gar nichts gebracht haben. Sehe das jetzt bei allen Rennen, die ich wiederholt gefahren bin. L/R Imbalance nimmt ab > 1h massiv zu. Dadurch gibt es dann bei mir überschätzte Gesamtwerte. Deswegen habe ich mit letztes Jahr dann auch beim Pacing immer abgeschossen. Bin die Berge in der Mitte immer zu schnell gefahren.


----------



## Cubinator (7. August 2016)

Hallo zusammen, 
Ich wollte euch mal fragen, ob ihr gezielt auch den neuromuskulären Bereich (L7) trainiert. Die Langstreckenfahrer wahrscheinlich eher nicht, aber wie siehts im XC aus. Überlege gerade ob es nicht evtl. sinnvoll wäre diesen Bereich öfter zu trainieren (bspw innerhalb SST) um mehr Kraft aufzubauen.
Wie steht ihr dazu?


----------



## BENDERR (8. August 2016)

Ich trainiere alle Bereiche (mehr oder weniger) regelmäßig.
Im XC sind mMn v.a. L5 - L7 wichtig. Also natürlich muss man erstmal auch vernünftig über die Distanz kommen, aber wenn ich mir so meine Daten aus den Rennen angugge, dann wird da oft "nur" L3/L4 gefahren und an den (kurzen) Anstiegen halt voll reingehämmert.
LT-W9 finde ich z.B. super um sich auf XC vorzubereiten:
2x20' L4 mit jeweils 10x30" Bursts > L5 und um dich dann richtig fertig zu machen noch 2x5' L5


----------



## Ronne1983 (8. August 2016)

So ich will auch mal wieder etwas von mir hören lassen...gestern mein erstes Rennen auf der Langdistanz überhaupt bestritten...
4 Stunden lief es ziemlich gut und ich konnte meine anvisierte Durchschnittsleistung halten...die letzte Stunde war dann aber eine ziemliche Qual mit immer wiederkehrenden Krämpfen...womöglich habe ich doch zu wenig getrunken?!?

Am Ende stand ein IF von 0,8 über 5:10 h Fahrzeit...somit gut 1 h nach Peter ins Ziel geeiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cubinator (8. August 2016)

BENDERR schrieb:


> Ich trainiere alle Bereiche (mehr oder weniger) regelmäßig.
> Im XC sind mMn v.a. L5 - L7 wichtig. Also natürlich muss man erstmal auch vernünftig über die Distanz kommen, aber wenn ich mir so meine Daten aus den Rennen angugge, dann wird da oft "nur" L3/L4 gefahren und an den (kurzen) Anstiegen halt voll reingehämmert.
> LT-W9 finde ich z.B. super um sich auf XC vorzubereiten:
> 2x20' L4 mit jeweils 10x30" Bursts > L5 und um dich dann richtig fertig zu machen noch 2x5' L5



Ja LT-W9 bin ich auch schon gefahren hat "Spaß" gemacht. Allgemein tun mir die Einheiten mit Bursts innerhalb von Sweetspotintervallen, wie bspw. LT-W6 oder andere ziemlich weh. 
Ich werde mal in nächster Zeit verstärkt Einheiten mit 10sec Sprints trainieren, allerdings meist innerhalb von L3-L4 Intervallen, da ich glaube, dass mir das am meisten bringt!


----------



## mod31 (8. August 2016)

Ronne1983 schrieb:


> So ich will auch mal wieder etwas von mir hören lassen...gestern mein erstes Rennen auf der Langdistanz überhaupt bestritten...
> 4 Stunden lief es ziemlich gut und ich konnte meine anvisierte Durchschnittsleistung halten...die letzte Stunde war dann aber eine ziemliche Qual mit immer wiederkehrenden Krämpfen...womöglich habe ich doch zu wenig getrunken?!?
> 
> Am Ende stand ein IF von 0,8 über 5:10 h Fahrzeit...somit gut 1 h nach Peter ins Ziel geeiert



Dann warste bestimmt beim EBM in Seiffen
Ich bin 52min nach ihm rein und voll zufrieden...die letzte Runde durch massive Rückenschmerzen versemmelt und gute 10min hergegeben^^


----------



## Themar7 (8. August 2016)

Cubinator schrieb:


> Allgemein tun mir die Einheiten mit Bursts innerhalb von Sweetspotintervallen, wie bspw. LT-W6 oder andere ziemlich weh.



Diese Erfahrung hab ich am letzten Freitag gemacht. 2x20min SST mit 30s L6 Spitzen. Das hat schön gezwickt. Will ich am kommenden Mi oder Do nochmal wiederholen.


 

Samstag stand nur L2 - L3 auf dem Plan für 1,5h.
Und Sonntag dann der Hammer: 220km GA mit dem Rennrad und Kumpel durchs Muldental. Jetzt erstmal 2 Tage Pause.


----------



## Ronne1983 (8. August 2016)

mod31 schrieb:


> Dann warste bestimmt beim EBM in Seiffen
> Ich bin 52min nach ihm rein und voll zufrieden...die letzte Runde durch massive Rückenschmerzen versemmelt und gute 10min hergegeben^^



Dann bist du genau 5 min vor mir im Ziel gewesen.
Die letzte Runde bin ich auch ziemlich eingebrochen und musste an der Alp sogar wegen einem heftigen Krampf vom Rad :/


----------



## Milan Racer (9. August 2016)

Ich war auch wieder unterwegs 

1:12h mit NP 350Watt.
Zumindest hat es für den 2.Platz bei den Landesmeisterschaften Cross Country gereicht.
Mal schauen was noch geht ohne es im Training jetzt wieder zu überreizen.


----------



## __Stefan__ (10. August 2016)

Frei nach Bill Clinton, "it's the _weight_, stupid"

Edit: gelöscht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BENDERR (10. August 2016)

ich hab die woche die möglichkeit gehabt während einem stufentest auf einem cyclus2 mal mein stages auf genauigkeit zu testen.






durchschnittliche abweichung liegt bei +8 W. im oberen leistungsbereich, also 300 W+, ein bisschen weniger, bei 100 un 150 W ein bisschen mehr.
wenn man bedenkt, dass stages am kurbelarm und cyclus ja an der kassette misst, finde ich die 8 W abweichung eigentlich gut. das sollte ja auch in etwa das sein, was über kette usw flöten geht


----------



## __Stefan__ (10. August 2016)

mal eine reine Spielerei, Ischgl vom letzten Samstag in Relation von der Coggan Liste gesetzt

Edit: gelöscht


Und auch hier mal gefragt, besteht Interesse an einer Gruppe mit Thema Training? Wäre halt dann nicht voll öffentlich, man könnte vielleicht etwas mehr Daten zeigen und nicht jeder Troll kann querschießen. Gerne auch per PM.


----------



## mete (10. August 2016)

Ich verstehe die Graphik nicht .

Warum ist Deine FTP laut Ergebnisliste anders, als von Dir ermittelt .


----------



## BENDERR (10. August 2016)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> *Und auch hier mal gefragt, besteht Interesse an einer Gruppe mit Thema Training? Wäre halt dann nicht voll öffentlich, man könnte vielleicht etwas mehr Daten zeigen und nicht jeder Troll kann querschießen. Gerne auch per PM.*


ja 



mete schrieb:


> Ich verstehe die Graphik nicht .
> 
> Warum ist Deine FTP laut Ergebnisliste anders, als von Dir ermittelt .


ich verstehs auch nicht  

Edit: ah, vielleicht hat stefan die ergebnisliste in quantile/perzentile geteilt und dann anhand der tabelle die FTP geschätzt?


----------



## mete (10. August 2016)

BENDERR schrieb:


> Edit: ah, vielleicht hat stefan die ergebnisliste in quantile/perzentile geteilt und dann anhand der tabelle die FTP geschätzt?



Ich glaube nicht, dass das so funktioniert. Das Rennen geht ja nicht nur bergauf.


----------



## BENDERR (10. August 2016)

super valide ist das nicht, das stimmt wohl. 
da muss @__Stefan__  uns wohl mal aufklären was er da gemacht hat.


----------



## __Stefan__ (10. August 2016)

wie immer eine kritische Hinterfragung der Validität des Gesamtkonzeptes 

Selbst wenn man "Spielerei" drüber schreibt

Da wegen Schneefall der einzigst etwas anspruchsvolle Trail rausgenommen wurde, waren eigentlich alles Forstwegabfahrten. Man sieht auch aus den Zwischenzeiten sehr schön, das da runter zu wenig Zeit zu gewinnen war. Zeit wurde an den beiden großen Anstiegen gemacht, je 1300 und 900 hm. Sieht man  auch sehr schön an den Zwi-Zeiten.

Wollte nur schauen, ob Platzierung (grünes Rechteck) mit FTP-Ranking nach Coggan irgendwie übereinstimmen. Ob also der Testwert eine Vorhersagekraft für die Platzierung hat.

Der absolute Hauptkritikpunkt an so etwas wäre die Unwissenheit der Zusammensetzung des Fahrerfeldes. Etwas korrgieren könnte man das über den Vergleich mit der Zeit und nicht der Platzierung. Und im nächsten Schritt über die Zwischenzeiten der beiden großen Anstiege.

Trotz all dieser Ungenauigkeiten liegen meine beiden Rechtecke doch in der gleichen Gegend. Für eine Spielerei zum Mittagessen ganz putzig.


----------



## mete (10. August 2016)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Der absolute Hauptkritikpunkt an so etwas wäre die Unwissenheit der Zusammensetzung des Fahrerfeldes. Etwas korrgieren könnte man das über den Vergleich mit der Zeit und nicht der Platzierung. Und im nächsten Schritt über die Zwischenzeiten der beiden großen Anstiege.



Das müsste den grünen Kasten durchaus etwas nach unten verschieben, aber wahrscheinlich ist es am Ende doch pragmatischer, die FTP einfach aus den Leistungsdaten des Rennens abzuschätzen, wenn man sie denn schon zur Verfügung hat .


----------



## __Stefan__ (10. August 2016)

also bei einem 3500 hm Rennen fahre ich bestimmt keinen 20 oder 45-60min allout


----------



## __Stefan__ (10. August 2016)

und der grüne Kasten soll kein Schätzer sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (10. August 2016)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> ...
> Und auch hier mal gefragt, besteht Interesse an einer Gruppe mit Thema Training? Wäre halt dann nicht voll öffentlich, man könnte vielleicht etwas mehr Daten zeigen und nicht jeder Troll kann querschießen. Gerne auch per PM.



Ja


----------



## JensL (10. August 2016)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Und auch hier mal gefragt, besteht Interesse an einer Gruppe mit Thema Training?



auch gerne dabei


----------



## Kottenstroeter (10. August 2016)

Dito!


----------



## mete (10. August 2016)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> und der grüne Kasten soll kein Schätzer sein.



Okay, dann habe ich es wohl immer noch nicht verstanden, willst Du Deine Platzierungen bei Rennen berechnen, an denen Du nicht teilgenommen hast?


----------



## Ronne1983 (10. August 2016)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Und auch hier mal gefragt, besteht Interesse an einer Gruppe mit Thema Training? Wäre halt dann nicht voll öffentlich, man könnte vielleicht etwas mehr Daten zeigen und nicht jeder Troll kann querschießen. Gerne auch per PM.



Auch ich befürworte dies!!!


----------



## Cubinator (10. August 2016)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Und auch hier mal gefragt, besteht Interesse an einer Gruppe mit Thema Training? Wäre halt dann nicht voll öffentlich, man könnte vielleicht etwas mehr Daten zeigen und nicht jeder Troll kann querschießen. Gerne auch per PM.



Ja auf jeden Fall!


----------



## DaBot (10. August 2016)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Und auch hier mal gefragt, besteht Interesse an einer Gruppe mit Thema Training? Wäre halt dann nicht voll öffentlich, man könnte vielleicht etwas mehr Daten zeigen und nicht jeder Troll kann querschießen. Gerne auch per PM.



Jap!


----------



## filiale (10. August 2016)

Dafür


----------



## Levty2001 (10. August 2016)

Aber immer doch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Themar7 (10. August 2016)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Und auch hier mal gefragt, besteht Interesse an einer Gruppe mit Thema Training? Wäre halt dann nicht voll öffentlich, man könnte vielleicht etwas mehr Daten zeigen und nicht jeder Troll kann querschießen. Gerne auch per PM.



Da bin ich natürlich gerne mit dabei!


----------



## martocom (10. August 2016)

Wäre auch dabei


----------



## Milan Racer (10. August 2016)

dito


----------



## Stoni (10. August 2016)

dito.


----------



## cd-surfer (10. August 2016)

Wäre auch interresiert.


----------



## rauschs (11. August 2016)

dito


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomatch (11. August 2016)

dito


----------



## Der böse Wolf (11. August 2016)

Ich auch


----------



## Tomz (11. August 2016)

Ich auch


----------



## BENDERR (11. August 2016)

wie alle stillen mitleser sich jetzt trainingstipps erhoffen  






(just kiddin'  )


----------



## Berrrnd (11. August 2016)

tipp #1: arsch hochkriegen


----------



## DaBot (11. August 2016)

tipp #2: nicht blind allen trainingstipps folgen


----------



## Conway23 (11. August 2016)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> mal eine
> 
> 
> Und auch hier mal gefragt, besteht Interesse an einer Gruppe mit Thema Training? Wäre halt dann nicht voll öffentlich, man könnte vielleicht etwas mehr Daten zeigen und nicht jeder Troll kann querschießen. Gerne auch per PM.



Ich bin zwar nur "noch stiller Mitleser"
falls eine Gruppe gebildet wird wäre ich sehr gerne dabei


----------



## mete (11. August 2016)

Bei einer geschlossenen Gruppe bin ich raus.


----------



## larres (11. August 2016)

Vor allen Dingen, wer spielt den Türsteher und entscheidet ob einer rein darf oder nicht?


----------



## Leon96 (11. August 2016)

Meinem Verständnis nach darf jeder der Interesse hat.
Wer "entscheidet" bzw die Gruppe gegründet hat ist doch egal. Da werden wir alle einer Meinung sein.

Es geht ja nur darum, dass auch mal andere Sachen diskutiert werden können, ohne dass die Threads hier gleich von anderen zerstört werden.
Und das man halt etwas "persönlicher" schreiben kann weil es halt nicht offen im eigentlichen Foren-Sinne ist.

Hier gab es ja auch schonmal etwas offtopic-Phasen.
Wenn es andere Freds gab waren das meist direkt totgeburten.

Meist weil einige wohl nicht verstehen, warum man die Sache so "ernst" nimmt und auf die Idee kommt sein Training gar zu hinterfragen. Oder besser noch: mit struktur zu trainieren. Oder die Ernährung. Oder oder oder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ONE78 (11. August 2016)

Mehr Struktur könnte mir auch helfen, bin da gern dabei.


----------



## MTBmarkoT (12. August 2016)

was ist den hier los?!
Geheimsache Training.... ich bin am Start....


----------



## Dirt Bastard (12. August 2016)

Wär auch gern dabei


----------



## lyse (12. August 2016)

dito


----------



## filiale (13. August 2016)

Bei der Trans Schwarzwald ist Peter gestern recht spät ins Ziel gekommen, hoffe er hatte keine technische Panne, den vorher lag er schon recht weit vorne.


----------



## Fortis76 (13. August 2016)

Bei der Trans Schwarzwald wurden auf der gestrigen Etappe, ein Teil der Beschilderung entfernt und ein Weidezaun über die Strecke gebaut.


----------



## TTT (13. August 2016)

Gibt's da eine Quelle? Kann nichts zu finden!


----------



## Fortis76 (13. August 2016)

Habe ich direkt von einem Fahrer aus meiner Strava Gruppe


----------



## Berrrnd (13. August 2016)

guck mal beim ddmc solling auf der homepage.
dort wird täglich berichtet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Leon96 (13. August 2016)

Hatte kurz mit Peter geschrieben gehabt. Er scheint dann wohl auch Opfer von entfernten Schildern gewesen zu sein.
Ne Sauerei finde ich...


----------



## Berrrnd (13. August 2016)

hmm, komisch.

beim ddmc steht, dass alle fehlgeleitet wurden, sich anschließend alle gesammelt haben und das rennen ab da wieder gestartet wurde.


----------



## filiale (13. August 2016)

ja es wurde wieder neu gestartet. selbst das führungsmotorrad hat sich verfahren.


----------



## Keepiru (14. August 2016)

Fortis76 schrieb:


> Bei der Trans Schwarzwald wurden auf der gestrigen Etappe, ein Teil der Beschilderung entfernt und ein Weidezaun über die Strecke gebaut.



Ich rall das echt nicht..... Was soll dieser Scheiss ?!?!?
Ich würde mir wirklich mal ein Gerichtsverfahren wünschen das mit einer sehr teuren Nummer für diese Leute endet. Immerhin ist das Sabotage, Sachbeschädigung und Diebstahl.


----------



## Fortis76 (14. August 2016)

Ja das ist echt armselig. Nur leider werden solche Typen nicht erwischt.


----------



## __Stefan__ (14. August 2016)

passiert leider immer wieder, musste ich auch schon erleben. Weißt halt nie wer dahinter steht, angefressener Grundstücksbesitzer, hormonell dummgesteuerte Jugendliche oder der bikehassende Frührentner. Um jetzt mal alle Stereotypen aufzuzählen. 

Musste aber beim Lesen irgendwie an die Gruppe schwäbische Wanderer denken, die meine Frau auf einer offziellen Bikestrecke auf Elba (ITALIEN !!!) angepöbelt haben, sie dürfe da nicht fahren. Der Weg sei keine 2 m breit!! 

Nur mal so zur Verdeutlichung, was für selbstgerechte Idioten da draußen rumlaufen. 

Schon traurig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beutelfuchs (14. August 2016)

Herrlich typisch. Am meisten mag ich ja, wenn sie sich die Kommentare für meine Frau hinter mir aufsparen, nachdem sie mich nur doof angeglotzt haben.


----------



## filiale (14. August 2016)

Laßt uns mal wieder zum Thema zurückkommen...


----------



## beutelfuchs (14. August 2016)

Nur zu, hindert dich ja keiner.


----------



## Steppenwolf39 (14. August 2016)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> mal eine reine Spielerei, Ischgl vom letzten Samstag in Relation von der Coggan Liste gesetzt
> 
> Edit: gelöscht
> 
> ...



Wäre gern dabei!
Hab für mich auch festgestellt, dass auf der Langstrecke noch Optimierungsbedarf besteht;-)


----------



## Phippsy (17. August 2016)

Gibt es die Gruppe inzwischen? Wäre gerne dabei, weil wegen 





BENDERR schrieb:


> trainingstipps erhoffen


----------



## JOehler (17. August 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

ich war bis jetzt auch mehr oder weniger stiller Mitleser, da ich erst seit Anfang 2015 strukturiert und erst seit Ende 2015 mit PM trainiere.
Daher ist mein Wissen dazu noch recht begrenzt.
Ich würde gern auch weiterhin an den Erfahrungen eurerseits teilhaben.

Gerne gebe ich auch Einblick in meine Daten, wenn gewünscht. Bin z.B. die VAUDE TransSchwarzwald gefahren mit P7 in der AK Master 1 gefahren.

Grüße
Jörg


----------



## Milan Racer (17. August 2016)

Hi Jörg,
ich fahre auch deine Klasse.
Welche FTP hat eine P7 Fahrer der TransSchwarzwald denn so?


----------



## JOehler (17. August 2016)

Hi,

meine letzte Diagnostik war im Februar mit einer FTP von 274 Watt, 4,22 Watt/kg.
Sollte jetzt aber ein wenig höher sein. 

Grüße


----------



## __Stefan__ (19. August 2016)

"unbeabsichtigt" heute zügig den Berg rauf gefahren.  Allerdings vorher keine 5 min gefahren, aber egal.

... img deleted ...


----------



## nopain-nogain (19. August 2016)

Ich brauch den 5' opener auch nicht und wenn man immer gleich mist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JensL (19. August 2016)

Mich "kosten" die 5 min all-out mit 10min Pause ziemlich genau 2.5% bei den 20min. Dementsprechend skaliere ich, je nachdem ob ich sie fahre oder nicht.

Gesendet von meinem SM-A310F mit Tapatalk


----------



## __Stefan__ (25. August 2016)

Oft wird geschrieben, ein Trainingsimpuls brauche 4 Wochen um verarbeitet zu werden. Wirklich? 

fyi

http://www.thomasgerlach.com/2016/07/best-bike-workout-for-raising-your-ftp.html


----------



## beutelfuchs (25. August 2016)

Man beachte "Keep in mind that my all time high for this workout is 380 so I am quite far from it still". Re-gain geht einfacher als initial gain.


----------



## BENDERR (25. August 2016)

beutelfuchs schrieb:


> Man beachte "Keep in mind that my all time high for this workout is 380 so I am quite far from it still". Re-gain geht einfacher als initial gain.


Oh, das hatte ich überlesen. Wollte grade schon schreiben, dass es mich wundert, dass er als Profi in so kurzer Zeit seine FTP so stark verbessert.. aber das erklärt es dann


----------



## Ronne1983 (26. August 2016)

Ist definitiv nicht vergleichbar mit einiger Leistungssteigerung...

Eine bereits schon vorhandene Leistungsfähigkeit zu reaktivieren geht wesentlich schneller/ einfacher als eine wirkliche Steigerung des Leistungslevels...


----------



## __Stefan__ (26. August 2016)

Man muss ja nicht immer gleich von Anfängern ausgesehen, für "entwickelte" Athleten ist es doch immer regain (in gewisser Hinsicht).


----------



## Ronne1983 (26. August 2016)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Man muss ja nicht immer gleich von Anfängern ausgesehen, für "entwickelte" Athleten ist es doch immer regain (in gewisser Hinsicht).



Also ich persönlich muss schon von einem Anfänger ausgehen...leider bin ich in meiner Jugendzeit nicht zum Radsport gekommen...somit hab ich erst mit Anfang 30 angefangen, Leistung aufzubauen!


----------



## GUSTAV91 (13. September 2016)

Hi Leute, bin auch mal wieder da!

regionales MTB-Rennen vom Sonntag -> ca. 4 W/kg über 3:15h. Bin sehr zufrieden Die Leistung ist über die ganze Saison auf einem konstant hohen level, nur das absolute "Wettkampf-Gewicht" hab ich derzeit nicht ganz.


 

und noch der PMC-Chart seit Trainingsbeginn im letzten November


 
Hoffe jetzt noch auf einen guten und erfolgreichen Ausklang der Saison und bin guter Dinge, dass noch was geht


----------



## Milan Racer (26. September 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan Racer (26. September 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe gestern meine Saison nach unfreiwilliger langer Sommerpause mit einem schönen Rennen beendet.
Optimal für die Auswertung wenn die Renndauer genau 1h beträgt 

Hoffe ihr habt eure Rennen erfolgreich bestreitet oder persönliche Ziele erreicht etc.
Würde mich freuen wenn ab Winter hier wieder über steigende FTP Zahlen diskutiert wird.
Ich genieße aktuell noch das gute Wetter auf dem Bike.
Nach einer Pause gibts dann wieder einen Test und damit einen neuen Startpunkt.

Grüße
marian


----------



## Stoni (27. September 2016)

Hab eine Zwangspause, Trümmerbruch des Speichengelenks - gestern operiert, mit Platte, bin gespannt wie lange das dauert.......wollte nächst Woche wieder auf den ergo und ga1 Einheiten schruppen.


----------



## NeoRC (3. Oktober 2016)

Welche Datenfelder / Werte lässt Ihr Euch auf Euren Garmin beim Intervall Training auf der Rolle anzeigen?
Danke


----------



## filiale (3. Oktober 2016)

keine. weil ich mit der software des rollenherstellers fahre.
auf der strasse sind es watt.trittfrequenz und herzfrequenz.das sind die wichtigsten werte.alle anderen werte hängen vom eingestellten programm ab das man fährt.


----------



## Peter88 (3. Oktober 2016)

Leistung 
Leistung Runde
Fahrzeit
Rundenzeit
Tf


----------



## wimpy_geeze (4. Oktober 2016)

NeoRC schrieb:


> Welche Datenfelder / Werte lässt Ihr Euch auf Euren Garmin beim Intervall Training auf der Rolle anzeigen?
> Danke


- Leistung
- Durchschnittsleistung im Interval
- Normalisierte Leistung im Intervall (hilfreich bei 'unregelmässigen' Intervallen)
- Rundenzeit
- Trittfrequenz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phippsy (4. Oktober 2016)

Wofür die Tf?


----------



## wimpy_geeze (4. Oktober 2016)

Phippsy schrieb:


> Wofür die Tf?


- manchmal steigt meine Leistung bei leichter Anpassung der Tf nach oben oder unten, ohne dass sich die subjektive Anstrengung wesentlich ändert. Dann orientiere ich mich an der Tf, die bei akzeptabler Anstrengung die höchste Leistung liefert und für die gegebene Zeitdauer ein guter Kompromiss aus Muskelspannung und Atemanstrengung ist.


----------



## NeoRC (4. Oktober 2016)

Danke zusammen.
Jetzt reintreten und die Watt zum glühen bringen


----------



## ck-master (24. Oktober 2016)

Guten Morgen,

Mal ne kurze Frage.
Funktioniert bei Euch (Garmin Nutzern) die Kalorienberechnung noch?
Ich habe seit eier Woche einen Edge 520 (Edge 500) und seitdem sind bei mir KJ gleich Kcal.
Finde aber keinerlei Einstellung dazu.

Gruss chris


----------



## Cornells (24. Oktober 2016)

ck-master schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> Mal ne kurze Frage.
> Funktioniert bei Euch (Garmin Nutzern) die Kalorienberechnung noch?
> ...



Habe das gerade mal kontrolliert. 
Ich habe das gleiche Problem mit einer XT910. Ist mir bis dato noch gar nicht aufgefallen.


----------



## Milan Racer (24. Oktober 2016)

ck-master schrieb:


> und seitdem sind bei mir KJ gleich Kcal.



Das ist doch richtig. Da ein kcal ca. 4kJ entsprechen und du als Mensch hast etwa einen Wirkungsgrad von 25% ist das richtig.
Somit kannst du die kJ den kcal gleichsetzen. Ist wesentlich genauer als andere Berechnungen über Herzfrequenz, Körpergewicht etc.


----------



## ck-master (24. Oktober 2016)

Das habe ich auch schon gelesen....aber das kommt mir verdammt viel vor.


----------



## Leon96 (24. Oktober 2016)

ck-master schrieb:


> Das habe ich auch schon gelesen....aber das kommt mir verdammt viel vor.


Passt aber
Tendentiell ist kcal sogar KJ x 1.1 weil der Wirkungsgrad oftmals eher nur so 21-23% ist.
1h 190 Watt sind 684kj
1h 250 Watt sind 900kj
Find ich jetzt nicht ungewöhnlich


----------



## GUSTAV91 (2. November 2016)

Hallo Leute,

hätten hier ein paar Lust drauf zusammen am Winterpokal teilzunehmen?
Sozusagen das Team "Watt geht über den Winter".

Gruß Philipp


----------



## Ronne1983 (2. November 2016)

Ich wäre dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chilla13 (22. Januar 2017)

Leon96 schrieb:


> Sauber!
> 
> 
> ---
> ...


Da hier lange nichts passiert ist, grabe ich den alten Post nochmal aus. Ich hab seit einer Woche jetzt auch meinen Leistungsmesser am Rad und finde diesen Wert von dir schier unglaublich. Ich brauche für einen 30er Schnitt auf 20 Minuten knapp über 240 Watt. Und ich wiege, Stand heute Morgen, 67kg. Das lässt mich ein wenig ratlos zurück...


----------



## Schwitte (22. Januar 2017)

@chilla13 
....was hast du für einen PM?


----------



## ONE78 (22. Januar 2017)

chilla13 schrieb:


> Da hier lange nichts passiert ist, grabe ich den alten Post nochmal aus. Ich hab seit einer Woche jetzt auch meinen Leistungsmesser am Rad und finde diesen Wert von dir schier unglaublich. Ich brauche für einen 30er Schnitt auf 20 Minuten knapp über 240 Watt. Und ich wiege, Stand heute Morgen, 67kg. Das lässt mich ein wenig ratlos zurück...


Das Gewicht spielt in der Ebene kaum eine Rolle. Da zählt aerodynamik und leicht laufende Reifen und Räder.


----------



## chilla13 (22. Januar 2017)

Schwitte schrieb:


> @chilla13
> ....was hast du für einen PM?


Quarq XX1 Eagle. Kein Stages, wenn du darauf hinaus willst...


----------



## chilla13 (22. Januar 2017)

ONE78 schrieb:


> Das Gewicht spielt in der Ebene kaum eine Rolle. Da zählt aerodynamik und leicht laufende Reifen und Räder.


Schon klar, aber ich weiß ja, was Leon für Material fährt. Ich kann mir den Unterschied nur durch die Reifenwahl erklären. Klar, mein Ardent Race ist sicherlich langsamer als der Raceking, aber dass der Unterschied so groß ist, hätte ich nicht gedacht.


----------



## ONE78 (22. Januar 2017)

Ja Reifen können auch einen Unterschied machen, aber ich tippe da eher auf seine aerodynamisch optimierte Haltung


----------



## Leon96 (22. Januar 2017)

chilla13 schrieb:


> Da hier lange nichts passiert ist, grabe ich den alten Post nochmal aus. Ich hab seit einer Woche jetzt auch meinen Leistungsmesser am Rad und finde diesen Wert von dir schier unglaublich. Ich brauche für einen 30er Schnitt auf 20 Minuten knapp über 240 Watt. Und ich wiege, Stand heute Morgen, 67kg. Das lässt mich ein wenig ratlos zurück...


Junge, es ist Winter!  Und obendrauf noch Hochdruck im Moment..
Das langsamste Wetter, was nur eben möglich ist.
Dazu Winterkleidung. Das ist völlig normal.
Es wäre extrem verwunderlich, wenn es nicht so wäre.
30er Schnitt mit knapp über 240 Watt ist bei dem Wetter schon gut!

Das macht gravierende Unterschiede 
Wirst du selbst auch merken, wenn du mal bei wärmerem Wetter unterwegs bist.
Allein der gestiegene Luftwiderstand nur duch Temperatur und Luftdruck macht wenn man von einem Schnitt von 30km/h ausgeht im Extremfall 3km/h. Dann die dickere Kleidung.
Das hatte bei Rennradnews mal einer exakt ausgerechnet gehabt letztens.

Bei mir waren heute in normaler Lenkerhaltung 190 Watt ungefähr 26km/h in der Ebene.
Wenn ich mich auf den Lenker gelegt hätte wenn es gut läuft gute 28km/h.

Wenn ideales Wetter im Sommer ist. Warm, kein Hochdruck und Windstill bin ich mit identischer Leistung 4km/h schneller.
Das ist übel.

Alles kein Grund zur Sorge bei dir 

Im Normalfall wenn man nicht die Extrema gegeneinander setzt sind 0 Grad im Winter verglichen mit 20°C im Sommer aber so 2-2.5km/h Differekz. Zumindest bei mir.


----------



## Leon96 (22. Januar 2017)

Das ist auch das schöne an der Wattmessung.
Man sieht was man leistet.

Total viele Radfahrer denken immer, sie würden im Winter trotz viel Training schlechter werden weil die Schnitte nicht mehr passen.
Dem ist aber nicht so


----------



## chilla13 (22. Januar 2017)

Leon96 schrieb:


> Junge, es ist Winter!  Und obendrauf noch Hochdruck im Moment..
> Das langsamste Wetter, was nur eben möglich ist.
> Dazu Winterkleidung. Das ist völlig normal.
> Es wäre extrem verwunderlich, wenn es nicht so wäre.
> ...


Na dann... Du hast bei Strava ja den KOM gesehen: 228 Watt über 52 Minuten für 29,8km/h. Bleibt mir nix anderes übrig, als im Sommer mal den Vergleich zu wagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chilla13 (22. Januar 2017)

Leon96 schrieb:


> Das ist auch das schöne an der Wattmessung.
> Man sieht was man leistet.
> 
> Total viele Radfahrer denken immer, sie würden im Winter trotz viel Training schlechter werden weil die Schnitte nicht mehr passen.
> Dem ist aber nicht so



Na gut... Ich hab noch nie gezieltes Schwellentraining gemacht, aber zwischen Sommer und Winter liegen da schon kleine Welten... Allerdings neige ich auch zu winterlicher Faul- und Fettheit. 
Was aber immer erstaunlich ist, ist der Unterschied zwischen MTB und Rennrad am Berg. 100hm bei 10% durchschnittlicher Steigung gehen mit dem Renner gut eine Minute schneller als mit dem Yeti.


----------



## Leon96 (22. Januar 2017)

Bei mir ist der Unterschied Renner/MTB insbesondere am Berg deutlich geringer.
Eigentlich bin ich quasi nur so viel schneller mit Rennrad wie das Gewicht weniger ist.
In der Ebene auch nur 1.5km/h ungefähr.

Daher konnt ich mit dem MTB im September auch sehr gut ne RTF mitbraten und Leute verwirren


----------



## chilla13 (22. Januar 2017)

Leon96 schrieb:


> Bei mir ist der Unterschied Renner/MTB insbesondere am Berg deutlich geringer.
> Eigentlich bin ich quasi nur so viel schneller mit Rennrad wie das Gewicht weniger ist.
> In der Ebene auch nur 1.5km/h ungefähr.
> 
> Daher konnt ich mit dem MTB im September auch sehr gut ne RTF mitbraten und Leute verwirren


Dann brauch ich wohl auch ein Hardtail. Klarer Fall


----------



## Kottenstroeter (22. Januar 2017)

chilla13 schrieb:


> Dann brauch ich wohl auch ein Hardtail. Klarer Fall



Nein, nicht unbedingt. Andere Reifen würden in dem Fall reichen.



chilla13 schrieb:


> Ich kann mir den Unterschied nur durch die Reifenwahl erklären. Klar, mein Ardent Race ist sicherlich langsamer als der Raceking, aber dass der Unterschied so groß ist, hätte ich nicht gedacht.



Dein Adent Race hat einen ca. 12 Watt höheren Rollwiderstand als der Race King. Und da du zwei davon am Bike hast, sind es schon mal 24W die du auf Asphalt mehr treten musst! Dann noch die niedrigen Temperaturen, wo eh alles etwas zäher rollt und ein paar Watt verschwinden dann noch im Hinterbau deines Fullys......


----------



## chilla13 (22. Januar 2017)

Kottenstroeter schrieb:


> Nein, nicht unbedingt. Andere Reifen würden in dem Fall reichen.
> 
> 
> 
> Dein Adent Race hat einen ca. 12 Watt höheren Rollwiderstand als der Race King. Und da du zwei davon am Bike hast, sind es schon mal 24W die du auf Asphalt mehr treten musst!



Nein, nein... Ich brauch ein Hardtail, unbedingt, am besten mit Starrgabel


----------



## filiale (22. Januar 2017)

chilla13 schrieb:


> Nein, nein... Ich brauch ein Hardtail, unbedingt, am besten mit Starrgabel



Du brauchst mehr Leistung, dann ist alles andere egal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chilla13 (23. Januar 2017)

filiale schrieb:


> Du brauchst mehr Leistung, dann ist alles andere egal


Noch mehr? Das wäre unfair! Wer trainiert, kann nix.


----------



## Phippsy (23. Januar 2017)

chilla13 schrieb:


> Nein, nein... Ich brauch ein Hardtail, unbedingt, am besten mit Starrgabel


Hab ich da. Bräuchte ein leichtes Fully. Tauschen? 
Spaß beiseite, dein Yeti haben wir in Remscheid schon bestaunt. Ist ein geiles Rad. Dass du noch ein HT brauchst, ist Einbildung


----------



## chilla13 (23. Januar 2017)

W


Phippsy schrieb:


> Hab ich da. Bräuchte ein leichtes Fully. Tauschen?
> Spaß beiseite, dein Yeti haben wir in Remscheid schon bestaunt. Ist ein geiles Rad. Dass du noch ein HT brauchst, ist Einbildung


Der Kommentar war auch nicht ganz ernst gemeint. 
Wo sind wir uns denn in Remscheid über den Weg gelaufen? Fährst du dieses Jahr wieder NRW Cup?


----------



## Phippsy (23. Januar 2017)

chilla13 schrieb:


> Der Kommentar war auch nicht ganz ernst gemeint.


Schade, ich hätte schon getauscht.
Wir waren zu zweit, einer orange und ich im Flammentrikot, wo genau weiß ich nicht mehr. Dieses Jahr wieder, aber mit Lizenz


----------



## NiaLux (2. Februar 2017)

Hallo Zusammen,
habe jetzt seit November ein Powermeter, versuche so langsam aus Golden Cheetah die Daten zu ziehen. Kann mir einer Sagen, wie ich meine Bestleistungen rausfiltern kann? Also nach 1sec/3sec etc?
Kriege da keine anständige Zusammenfassung raus gezogen.
Über jede Hilfe bin ich dankbar.
BG


----------



## Phippsy (2. Februar 2017)

Werkzeuge, Optionen, Intervalle und dann das entsprechende Häkchen setzen. 
Finde ich aber nicht so prickelnd


----------



## TTT (2. Februar 2017)

hendricks schrieb:


> Kann mir einer Sagen, wie ich meine Bestleistungen rausfiltern kann? Also nach 1sec/3sec etc?
> Kriege da keine anständige Zusammenfassung raus gezogen.
> Über jede Hilfe bin ich dankbar.
> BG


Im CP Diagramm mit der Maus über die Kurve fahren. Dann wird das jeweilige Datum angezeigt. Evtl. das Diagramm auf den gewünschten Zeitbereich einstellen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (6. Februar 2017)

Wenn noch jemand einen guenstigen Einstieg in die Wattmessung sucht: ich verkaufe meine XT Stages als komplett Set: BikeMarkt


----------



## Milan Racer (23. Februar 2017)

Hallo,

habe eine Frage in die Runde. Habe jetzt mehrfach anstatt einem CP20 Test zur Bestimmung der FTP 2x8min Test gefahren.
Also 2x8min Vollgas mit 10min locker dazwischen. Von der Durchschnittsleistung beider 8min Intervalle dann 10% abziehen um die aktuelle FTP zu erhalten. Finde den Test sehr gut weil ich ihn an mehreren Bergen direkt vor der Haustür fahren kann. Straße und Gelände. Dazu erhält man noch Info über die Erholungsfähigkeit zwischen den beiden Intervallen.

Was meint ihr? Erfahrungen schon gemacht und evtl. sogar Vergleiche zum CP20 Test bei euch?
Würde mich freuen. Bei mir ist der Test stimmig und passt mit dem Ergebniss CP20 Test -5% überein.
Hoffe sonst eure Saisonvorbereitungen laufen nach Plan.

Grüße


----------



## Scuta (23. Februar 2017)

Kann mir net vorstellen das mit dem 8 Minuten Test eine genaue Ftp bestimmt werden....Jemand mit einer Laktatverträglichkeit um die 16mmol hätte eine viel höhere Ftp als er jemals bei einem CP60 erreichen würde. Ist meine Meinung....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Conway23 (23. Februar 2017)

Ich werde das mal mit den 2x8min nachfahren. Mal schauen ob dabei ein plausibler Vergleichswert rauskommt


----------



## __Stefan__ (23. Februar 2017)

nur zur Info, von A. Coggan's Facebook Seite

Frage: 
Would you care to comment on the claim that a 2x8 min test can predict FTP? It´s claimed by many including Chris Carmichael

Coggan:
The longer the test, the less that FRC will contribute, and the more accurate the estimate of FTP will be. This is true even if you have somebody perform two maximal efforts (e.g., 8 min + 8 min, 5 min + 20 min), with the first serving to reduce FRC. The CTS approach therefore works on average, but isn't quite as accurate as Hunter's method, which in turn isn't quite as accurate as using the average power from a longer TT.
At the end of the day, though, I can't tell you the best approach for you, given your circumstances, resources, goals, etc. All I can do is point to options (e.g., the "Seven Deadly Sins") and describe their advantages and disadvantages.


Ich persönlich finde 8min zu kurz, um einen Schätzer für eine 40-70min (neue Definitionsdauer für FTP laut Coggan) Leistung zu bekommen.

Wenn schon kurz, dann über die CP Kurve, d.h. ein 3-5min und ein 12-25min Test.


----------



## Milan Racer (23. Februar 2017)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Ich persönlich finde 8min zu kurz, um einen Schätzer für eine 40-70min (neue Definitionsdauer für FTP laut Coggan) Leistung zu bekommen.



So denke ich eigentlich auch. Aber dann wiederum trainiere ich mit Intervallen zwischen 30s und max 20min die ich prozentual an der FTP festmache als Bezugspunkt. Warum nicht dann gleich die FTP durch kürzere Tests festmachen. Beim Ausdauertraining schaue ich gar nicht so genau auf meine Wattwerte. Dies mach ich eigentlich nur im Intervalltraining.
Ich werde erstmal bei dem 2x8min Test bleiben.


----------



## TTT (23. Februar 2017)

Milan Racer schrieb:


> habe eine Frage in die Runde. Habe jetzt mehrfach anstatt einem CP20 Test zur Bestimmung der FTP 2x8min Test gefahren.
> Also 2x8min Vollgas mit 10min locker dazwischen. Von der Durchschnittsleistung beider 8min Intervalle dann 10% abziehen um die aktuelle FTP zu erhalten.... Dazu erhält man noch Info über die Erholungsfähigkeit zwischen den beiden Intervallen.
> 
> Bei mir ist der Test stimmig und passt mit dem Ergebniss CP20 Test -5% überein.



Gleichung mit 3 Unbekannten: Anaerobe Kapazität, FTP und Erholungsfähigkeit.
Angenommen die Anaerobe Kapazität ändert sich nicht, ist die Prozentzahl, die man bei einem Zeitfahren (egal ob am Stück oder in 2 Abschnitten) abziehen muss für dich immer gleich (Monod Scherrer). Bei dir sind es die 10%, können bei jemand Anderem anders sein. Muss man halt ermitteln.
Problem: Wenn die Erholungsfähigkeit auch noch eine Rolle spielt (und das nimmst du ja an und siehst darin sogar einen Vorteil), dann hast du eine weitere Unbekannte und die Gleichung ist dann meines Erachtens nicht zu lösen.
Ich denke, rein von der Theorie unterscheidet sich das 2x8' Testverfahren qualitativ nicht von den 5'+20'-FTP Test. Zwei getrennten Zeitfahren und Auswertung nach Monod-Scherrer sind sie mMn beide unterlegen.
Nichts desto Trotz können diese Tests in der Praxis natürlich ausreichend genau sein. Hängt vielleicht vom Individuum ab. Da du den Test ja für dich verifiziert hast, spricht doch nichts dagegen oder?


----------



## wimpy_geeze (24. Februar 2017)

Milan Racer schrieb:


> So denke ich eigentlich auch. Aber dann wiederum trainiere ich mit Intervallen zwischen 30s und max 20min die ich prozentual an der FTP festmache als Bezugspunkt. Warum nicht dann gleich die FTP durch kürzere Tests festmachen. Beim Ausdauertraining schaue ich gar nicht so genau auf meine Wattwerte. Dies mach ich eigentlich nur im Intervalltraining.
> Ich werde erstmal bei dem 2x8min Test bleiben.



Eine Schwäche der kurzen FTP-Tests ist, dass die Unterschiede zwischen einzelnen Athleten im Zeitbereich bis zu einigen Minuten recht gross sind, was die Schätzung der FTP über eine allgemein gültige %-Zahl aus kurzen Tests verunmöglicht (s. Grafik unten). Bei mir sind 90% eines 12 min Tests = 95% eines 20 min Test = 100% eines 50 min Tests, bin aber auch FRC-Schwächling und ist bei einigen Kollegen ganz anders. Andy Coggan hat ein neues Modell anhand einer Leistungs-Zeit-Kurve entwickelt, anhand derer z.B. auch die Intervallzeiten, Watt-Zielbereiche u.v.a. neu definiert werden, da tut sich grad Einiges (in WKO4).

Da Du ws. eine gute FRC hast, wirst Du die FTP bei kurzen Tests (je kürzer, desto mehr) wohl überschätzen.

Gruess,
Sven

Leistungs-Zeit-Kurve aus Andrew Coggan's Datenbank (n=169), https://www.facebook.com/TrainingAndRacingWithAPowerMeter


----------



## Milan Racer (24. Februar 2017)

wimpy_geeze schrieb:


> Da Du ws. eine gute FRC hast, wirst Du die FTP bei kurzen Tests (je kürzer, desto mehr) wohl überschätzen.



Ich habe in der Tat eine sehr gute 1min Power die aus meinem Leistungsprofil heraus sticht.
Aber bei 2x8min ist die Energiegewinnung schon stark aerob und nur zu einem kleinen Teil anaerob. (Je nach Quelle >90:10)
Verstehe natürlich die Argumente das ein möglichst langer Test der FTP am nächsten kommt.
Bleibt aber das man am Ende dann wieder bei kurzen Intervallen in % von der FTP trainiert.
Jemand der seine 4h Grundlageneinheiten nach Watt steuert sollte dies natürlich möglichst genau bestimmen.
Ich trainiere viele Intervalle und fahre auch kürzere Wettkämpfe. Und da finde ich den Ansatz der 2x8min ganz interessant zumal ich den Test einfach deutlich besser umsetzen kann. Meine aktuelle 20min Teststrecke ist ok aber doch recht stark befahren.
Mal schauen wie sich die Testergebnisse verhalten. Vielleicht bin ich auch einfach nach 3 Jahren regelmäßigen CP20 Tests müde und möchte mal andere Zahlen sehen


----------



## Deleted 352960 (24. Februar 2017)

Kannst du kurz beschreiben, wie der Test bei dir abläuft? Und nimmst du den Durchschnitt der Durchschnittsleistungen beider Intervalle oder die Durchschnittsleistung des besten Intervalls zur Berechnung?


----------



## wimpy_geeze (24. Februar 2017)

Milan Racer schrieb:


> Ich trainiere viele Intervalle und fahre auch kürzere Wettkämpfe. Und da finde ich den Ansatz der 2x8min ganz interessant zumal ich den Test einfach deutlich besser umsetzen kann.


Für Dich wären deshalb individualisierte Intervallzeiten und Leistungsbereiche, die nicht nach %-FTP, sondern auf der Grundlage Deiner ganzen 'power-duration curve' berechnet werden, umso interessanter. Letztere Kurve muss halt gut gepflegt sein. Kannst dann z.B. das Verhältnis von VO2max und FTP über die Zeit hinweg, oder Zeit im vo2max Bereich während eines Intervalls u.v.m sehr einfach beobachten. Nur als Tip gedacht. 
https://www.facebook.com/groups/WKO4powerusers/


----------



## Milan Racer (24. Februar 2017)

Gazelle5 schrieb:


> Kannst du kurz beschreiben, wie der Test bei dir abläuft? Und nimmst du den Durchschnitt der Durchschnittsleistungen beider Intervalle oder die Durchschnittsleistung des besten Intervalls zur Berechnung?



Warmfahren und dann 8min Intervall Gas geben. 10min locker und dann nochmal 8min Gas geben.
Durchschnittsleistung beider Intervalle. Wenn z.B. im ersten Intervall 400Watt und im zweiten dann 360Watt sind es dann 380Watt im Schnitt. Dies -10% ergäbe eine FTP von 380-38Watt = 342Watt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Leon96 (24. Februar 2017)

Interessanter Ansatz.
Aber bei mir selbst wäre ich ziemlich sicher, dass auf jeden Fall zu viel rauskommen würde.


----------



## Milan Racer (25. Februar 2017)

Leon wenn du willst fahre es mal. Würde mich interessieren.
Aber beim ersten 8min Intervall nicht tot machen da ja noch ein zweites folgt


----------



## votecuser (26. Februar 2017)

@Milan Racer: So wie ich das verstehe, nimmt mit den kürzeren Tests in erster Linie die Vergleichbarkeit mit anderen Athleten ab. Zur eigenen Leistungskontrolle (vor allem für kurze Wettkämpfe) machen die kurzen Tests durchaus Sinn.

Wenn ich mir die von @wimpy_geeze gepostete Kurve anschaue, macht es durchaus Sinn, die Intensität der kurzen Intervalle nicht von der FTP, sondern vom eigenen Leistungsprofil abzuleiten. Siehe sein Post #2735. Rein nach %FTP würde sonst mancher kurze Intervalle z. B. zu wenig intensiv fahren und Potential verschenken.


----------



## Conway23 (27. Februar 2017)

Bin die zwei 8min Intervalle gefahren. Von den Werten her ist das plausibel zu meiner FTP.  Zumindest ist das für mich ein interessanter Ansatz, den ich zukünftig weiter Beachtung schenken werde, weil ich eher die kurzen Strecken fahre könnte dies evtl besser zu mir passen.  Zur Verifizierung werde ich noch einen CP20 fahren, da ich dort nicht mehr einen aktuellen Wert haben. Da ich z.Z viel SST fahre bin ich mir aber relativ sicher, dass sich die Werte der 2xCP8 Werte widerspiegelt. 
@Milan Racer : Wie nahe übereinstimmen  (%) bei dir FTP und die 2xCP8 überein?


----------



## Milan Racer (28. Februar 2017)

Conway23 schrieb:


> Wie nahe übereinstimmen  (%) bei dir FTP und die 2xCP8 überein?



Danke das du es auch mal getestet hast.
Ich fahre ca. alle 4 Wochen einen Test. Beim letzten 2x8min Test konnte ich mich leicht zum letzten CP20 Test verbessern um 3%.
Dies ist zu erwarten gewesen. Mit meinem aktuellen 2x8min Test bin ich aber noch was entfernt von meinem besten CP20 Test aus 2016.


----------



## Kottenstroeter (28. Februar 2017)

Ende nächster Woche steht bei mir auch wieder ein CP20 an.
Ich werde es alternativ dann mal mit den 2x8min probieren.
Interessiert mich auch, was dabei raus kommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan Racer (17. März 2017)

Gerade zurück vom FTP Test nach einem Mallorca Trainingslager.
2x8min mit 10min locker dazwischen.
1. Intervall 408Watt
2. Intervall 412Watt
Würde damit eine FTP von 369Watt ergeben. 4,9Watt/kg aktuell bei mir.
Bin damit zufrieden und kurz vorm Trainingsziel.
Die ersten Wettkämpfe stehen dann auch bald an.


----------



## larres (17. März 2017)

Du nutzt, nach wie vor, ovale Kettenblätter und Stages als PM?


----------



## Conway23 (17. März 2017)

Milan Racer schrieb:


> Gerade zurück vom FTP Test nach einem Mallorca Trainingslager.
> 2x8min mit 10min locker dazwischen.
> 1. Intervall 408Watt
> 2. Intervall 412Watt
> ...



Die Werte können sich sehen lassen für mich und mein Trainingspensum z.Z. unerreichbar. 
Nachdem ich nun auch einen CP 20 Test gefahren bin habe ich gute vergleichsmöglichkeiten zu der Varante 2 X 8 min
Die Differenz zu beiden Varianten beträgt bei mir 6 Watt. 
Für mich absolut ausreichend und deshalb werde zukünftig auch einmal 2 x 8 anstatt 1x 20 fahren. 
Danke für den Tipp

Und ein Lob an Fräulein S. für Ihren kurzweiligen Blog. Immer wieder nett zu lesen


----------



## Milan Racer (18. März 2017)

larres schrieb:


> Du nutzt, nach wie vor, ovale Kettenblätter und Stages als PM?


ja


----------



## Milan Racer (18. März 2017)

Conway23 schrieb:


> Und ein Lob an Fräulein S. für Ihren kurzweiligen Blog. Immer wieder nett zu lesen



Danke, richte ich aus.

http://love-my-bike.blogspot.de/


----------



## Conway23 (18. März 2017)

Milan Racer schrieb:


> ja



Ziehst du 5% aufgrund des ovalen Kettenblattes von deiner Leistung ab❓
Ich habe wieder auf ein rundes Kettenblatt zurück gewechselt, da mir das umrechnen mit der Zeit extrem auf den Nerv ging


----------



## Deleted 352960 (18. März 2017)

Conway23 schrieb:


> Ziehst du 5% aufgrund des ovalen Kettenblattes von deiner Leistung ab[emoji780]
> Ich habe wieder auf ein rundes Kettenblatt zurück gewechselt, da mir das umrechnen mit der Zeit extrem auf den Nerv ging


Wenn man die ganze Zeit mit Stages+oval trainiert ist das ja egal.
Bei mir sinds mit der Kombination übrigens auch +5%.


----------



## Conway23 (18. März 2017)

Gazelle5 schrieb:


> Wenn man die ganze Zeit mit Stages+oval trainiert ist das ja egal.
> Bei mir sinds mit der Kombination übrigens auch +5%.
> Wäre damit laut dem 2x8min Test -5% bei aktuell 5,1 W/kg. Bin aber noch keinen Test nach Hunter Allen gefahren.



Stimmt da gebe ich dir  absolut recht wenn man nur mit oval trainiert ist das zu vernachlässigen Da ich ich aber am RR ebenfalls mit PM fahre und da mit rundem Blatt ist es für mich gesehen einfacher zumal ich lieber immer meinem tatsächlichen Wert angezeigt haben möchte ohne das er durch das ovale Blatt "verfälscht" wird


----------



## Phippsy (18. März 2017)

Darüber, wie tatsächlich der Wert tatsächlich ist lässt sich doch auch vortrefflich streiten


----------



## Berrrnd (18. März 2017)

wen interessiert denn der absolute wert?
für die vergleichbarkeit oder fürs ego kann man ihn heranziehen, aber für was ist er sonst wirklich notwendig?

wenn jemand mit pm trainiert, tut er dies doch um seine leistungsentwicklung im blick zu haben. da ist es egal ob links watt, prozent oder irgendwelche einheiten stehen.

so lange die verschiedenen systeme eine gewisse streuung in der angabe ihrer werte haben, ist die genaue vergleichbarkeit doch eh nicht gegeben.


im rennen gewinnt auch nicht immer der mit der höchsten ftp. da spielen noch andere sachen mit rein.


nur meine meinung, auch wenn ich keinen pm nutze.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Leon96 (18. März 2017)

Weil man nicht sein leben lang immer den gleichen PM fährt. 
Wenn man dann auf ein anderes System wechselt sind die alten Werte oft wertlos oder nicht mehr so gut zu gebrauchen. 
Beispiele hatten wir dazu wahrlich schon genug.
Gerade auch in der internen Trainingsgruppe.
Und das ist immer etwas ärgerlich. 
Zumindest bei den Leuten die wirklich sehr viel damit arbeiten. 

Also bei mir wäre es beispielsweise egal


----------



## __Stefan__ (18. März 2017)

Absolutwerte anderer Fahrer können schon brauchbar sein. Wenn man das Gewicht kennt. Manche Kollegen da draußen sind ja recht extrovertiert mit ihren Daten. So kann man sich gut eine Pacingstrategie auf unbekannten (Langstrecken-)kursen mit signifikanten Steigungen erstellen. Plausibilität muss natürlich über solche Faktoren, wie VAM usw. gegeben sein. Hat mir letztes Jahr gute Anhaltspunkte geliefert. Mittlerweile habe habe ich aber selber genug Daten über mich, dass ich schon ganz gut abschätzen kann, was ich fahren kann. Nur bei Rennen, die so ganz anders sind, habe ich vor, etwas zu "stravan".


----------



## Milan Racer (18. März 2017)

Conway23 schrieb:


> Ziehst du 5% aufgrund des ovalen Kettenblattes von deiner Leistung ab❓



Nein mach ich nicht.
Wenn hier Diskussionen um absolute Werte aufkommen kann ich es auch lassen hier meine Werte zu veröffentlichen. Ich dachte den ein oder anderen interessiert es welche Werte ich habe um bei kleinen Rennen vorne mit zufahren.


----------



## Leon96 (18. März 2017)

Ne, schön weitermachen


----------



## Kottenstroeter (18. März 2017)

Jepp, bloß nicht wieder in einer Endlosdiskussion über ovale Kettenblätter, Stages, Wattwerte usw. verfangen!


----------



## NiaLux (21. März 2017)

Hallo Zusammen,

leider streikt mein Golden Cheetah, deswegen mal hier in die Runde, da ja viele das GC benutzen.
Ich kann mir unter Trends nicht mehr die einzelnen Diagramm anschauen, wie Gewicht etc. 
Hat einer eine grobe Vorstellung, wodran es liegen kann?
BG


----------



## tofi1982 (5. Juli 2017)

Guden Tach,

Bin auf dieses Thread gestoßen, da ich mich seit einer Woche an WKO4 versuche und hier sind ja auch ein paar Nutzer.

Kurz zur Historie: Nutze seit zwei oder drei Jahren einen Wattmesser. Mache meine Auswertungen aber eher easy per Strava und ein bissel GC. Durch Leistungstests kenn ich auch meine Bereiche mehr oder weniger. Kommt darauf an wie regelmässig ich eine LD mache.
FTP Tests nach Coggan zu fahren habe ich mir zwar immer wieder mal vorgenommen und immerhin auch mal einen in den letzten zwei Jahren durchgestanden, allerdings ist das ne riesen Überwindung und eine richtig gute Strecke gibt es leider auch nicht. Daher finde ich die 2x8min Geschichte welche hier angesprochen wurde echt interessant und werde das mal in den nächsten Tagen ausprobieren.

WKO4 erstellt anhand der Trainingsdaten die mFTP und erstellt Trainingszonen (iLevels). Diese passen durch erstmaliges hochladen meiner Trainingsdaten (alle Daten der letzten zwei Jahre) erstaunlich gut. Zumindest vom Gefühl her und meines letzten Leistungstest im Februar.

Nach meiner Interpretation des Leistungstests hatte ich ne FTP von 305w. WKO4 sagt mir mFTP= 310w. 

Entsprechend ähnlich waren auch die Trainingszonen nach iLevels. Tendenziell allerdings etwas höher Bsp.: GA1 nach meiner Interpretation 150w - 215w. Bei WKO4 = 170w - 230w

*Nun endlich die Frage:*
Habt ihr ähnliche Erfahrungen mit WKO4 gemacht. Und ganz wichtig: Ist es nun überhaupt noch notwendig ein FTP Test zu fahren? 


*Und das was daraus resultiert:*
Alternativ zum FTP Test einfach einmal im Monat ein paar KOMs hohlen und natürlich ein paar Rennen fahren. Den Rest erledigt WKO! Und durch die iLevels Geschichte werden mir die Trainingsbereiche sogar nach Form für das jeweilige Training angepasst und ich sehe die Wattwerte für die jeweiligen Intervalle. 

Sehe ich das richtig oder bin ich da zu blauäugig bzw. zu faul?

Gruß
Tofi


----------



## Chris650 (31. August 2017)

Hey Milan,

Was gibt's Neues? Was macht die Leistungsentwicklung?


----------



## Milan Racer (7. September 2017)

Chris650 schrieb:


> Was gibt's Neues? Was macht die Leistungsentwicklung?



Hallo,
kurze Zusammenfassung von mir. Diese Saison erstmals seit ich mit Powermeter fahre keine Verbesserung meiner FTP durch CP20 Test.
Trotzdem einige gute Leistungen in kürzeren Bereichen z.B. CP1 mit 800Watt.
Bei kleinen lokalen Marathons oder Bergzeitfahren kann ich mit meiner Leistung ca. 5Watt/kg vorne mitfahren oder mal gewinnen.
Meine CTL ist ca. 10% niedriger als letzte Saison.
Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (7. September 2017)

Milan Racer schrieb:


> Bei kleinen lokalen Marathons oder Bergzeitfahren kann ich mit meiner Leistung ca. 5Watt/kg vorne mitfahren oder mal gewinnen.
> Meine CTL ist ca. 10% niedriger als letzte Saison.
> Grüße


Genau das deckt sich auch mit meiner Erfahrung... Für lokale Rennen auf der Mittelstrecke oder Langstrecke braucht man ca. 5 Watt pro Kg fürs Podium. Das gleiche reichte dann letztes Jahr bei der Marathon DM um einer der letzten zu werden, die ins Ziel kamen bei einer DNF Quote von ca 1/3 (Erfahrung von mir und ein paar Bekannten).


----------



## Kottenstroeter (7. September 2017)

@maddda
Fährst du neuerdings mit PM?


----------



## maddda (7. September 2017)

Kottenstroeter schrieb:


> @maddda
> Fährst du neuerdings mit PM?


Habe eine Elite Kura mit Powermeter. Dadrauf mache ich meine Tests


----------



## noraaale (10. September 2017)

Mein letzter Leistungstest ist ca. 6 Wochen her. Ich habe ihn als 2x8min Test durchgeführt und bin auf 4,5W/kg gekommen.
Im März 2016 habe ich angefangen mit einem PM zu trainieren und stande dort bei 3,82Watt/kg. Mit meiner Entwicklung bin ich recht zufrieden, habe ich dieses Jahr fast gar nicht an der Schwelle trainiert. Ich bin nur lange, lockere Einheiten mit dem Rennrad gefahren und 
1-2 Intervalle >L5 pro Woche mit dem MTB.

Ich hoffe sehr, dass hier diesen Winter wieder mehr über Leistungsdaten und Training gefachsimpelt wird


----------



## __Stefan__ (10. September 2017)

Diese Woche mal wieder einen 20min Test unter perfekten Bedingungen gemacht. Gleichmäßiger, recht flacher Berg auf der Straße. Die Möglichkeit zum perfekten Pacing hat m.M.n. schon immer einen großen Einfluß.

Also bei mir passt 0.9x8min vs. 0.95+20min überhaupt gar nicht. Mit den 8min kommt was wesentlich größeres raus. 

Bei dem angesprochenen Berg konnte ich dann oben noch durchziehen und weiter fahren. Bin dann so auf die Friel'schen 30min gekommen. Die haben dann eigentlich ganz gut mit den 0.95x20min übereingestimmt.

Was bei mir auch sehr gut passt ist die Abschätzung über das CP Modell, sprich Schätzung mit CP3-6 & CP15-20. Stimmt auch gut mit dem Test unter perfekten Bedingungen überein.


----------



## noraaale (10. September 2017)

Ich bin deiner Meinung, dass bei den meisten Leuten beim 2x8min Test höhere Leistungen rauskommen.
Ich würde auch lieber mit dem 20min Test arbeiten, habe aber eben keine idealen Bedingungen, wie eine konstante Steigung über die gesamte Dauer. 
Bei den Modellen ist es wie mit den Abweichungen bei verschiedenen PM-Herstellern. Wenn ich immer bei einem bleibe und nicht die Vergleichbarkeit zu Anderen suche, ist alle in Ordnung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chilla13 (11. September 2017)

noraaale schrieb:


> Ich bin deiner Meinung, dass bei den meisten Leuten beim 2x8min Test höhere Leistungen rauskommen.
> Ich würde auch lieber mit dem 20min Test arbeiten, habe aber eben keine idealen Bedingungen, wie eine konstante Steigung über die gesamte Dauer.
> Bei den Modellen ist es wie mit den Abweichungen bei verschiedenen PM-Herstellern. Wenn ich immer bei einem bleibe und nicht die Vergleichbarkeit zu Anderen suche, ist alle in Ordnung.


Ich fahr am Rennrad neuerdings mit FSA Powerbox, am MTB mit Quarq Dzero. Die Werte unterscheiden sich nicht wirklich, die Leistungsmesser scheinen also recht zuverlässige Werte anzuzeigen. Der einzige, krasse Unterschied besteht bei mir in der FTP Differenz zwischen bergauf und Rennrad flach. Mal zum Vergleich: meine fünf Minuten IVs fahr ich am Berg mit ca 360w. Schwelle liegt bei um die 300. Mit dem Rennrad muss ich mich strecken um die fünf Minuten mit 280w zu fahren. Und das ist schon ein Gewürge, bei dem ich recht viel aus dem Sattel geh. An meinem 10% Haushügel ist der Unterschied dann nicht existent. Da fahr ich auch mit dem Renner 360w. Ich werd jetzt mal in mein Kämmerlein gehen, ein wenig an der Sitzposition feilen und dann ggf nochmal über Dehnübungen nachdenken.


----------



## lordad (11. September 2017)

noraaale schrieb:


> Mein letzter Leistungstest ist ca. 6 Wochen her. Ich habe ihn als 2x8min Test durchgeführt und bin auf 4,5W/kg gekommen.
> Im März 2016 habe ich angefangen mit einem PM zu trainieren und stande dort bei 3,82Watt/kg. Mit meiner Entwicklung bin ich recht zufrieden, habe ich dieses Jahr fast gar nicht an der Schwelle trainiert. Ich bin nur lange, lockere Einheiten mit dem Rennrad gefahren und
> 1-2 Intervalle >L5 pro Woche mit dem MTB.
> 
> Ich hoffe sehr, dass hier diesen Winter wieder mehr über Leistungsdaten und Training gefachsimpelt wird



Also, dass ist halt immer sehr relativ mit den absoluten Werten.

Eine gleichmäßige Steigung spuckt tendentiell höhere Werte aus als eine flache Gerade/Indoor Messung.
2x8 Minuten spuckt tendentiell höhere Werte aus als 20minuten.

Du hast das nun kombiniert:
8 Minuten nen Berg mit gleichmäßiger Steigung hoch liefert also tendentiell deutlich höhere FTP Werte als 20min Indoor / Flach
4,5W/KG FTP sollte denke ich auf jedenfall schon für brauchbare Resultate bei Lizenzrennen reichen.

Ich hab nen Kumpel der fast mein Gewicht hat seine FTP Tests immer bei 2-3% Steigung 8min mit Rotor Kurbel macht.
Ich hab meine Tests immer 20 Minuten INdoor auf nem IC7 gemacht.

Seine Werte sind deutlich höher als meine  Er ca 300Watt FTP (72Kg)  Ich ca 275 Watt FTP (74kg Indoor 20minuten auf IC7)
Das lustige ist aber , dass wenn wir beide Rennrad fahren zusammen wir fast identisch sind von der Leistung bzw. ich sogar nicht viel aber ein kleines bischen stärker  ALso sind an sich fast gleichstark .... aber man merkt sowohl im flachen als auch berghoch, dass ich wenn er am Limit fährt immer am Ende nochmal paar Sekunden wegziehen kann

Von daher finde ich diese Watt/KG Angaben Vergleiche/Absoluten Werte relativ unsicher


----------



## Phippsy (11. September 2017)

lordad schrieb:


> 4,5W/KG FTP sollte denke ich auf jedenfall schon für brauchbare Resultate bei Lizenzrennen reichen.


Hehe 
Nö


----------



## Cubinator (11. September 2017)

Phippsy schrieb:


> Hehe
> Nö



Ja kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung bestätigen  
Reicht vllt. für Top30 bei kleineren Marathons (ca. 300Teilnehmer)


----------



## cd-surfer (12. September 2017)

Selbst meine 4,8 reichen nicht für die Lizenzklasse...


----------



## Phippsy (12. September 2017)

Ich bin etwas über 4,5. Es reicht in XCO Rennen um Dritter oder Vierter zu werden - von hinten. 
Aber ein brauchbares Resultat ist genauso relativ wie die Leistungen, die hier verglichen werden


----------



## chilla13 (12. September 2017)

Phippsy schrieb:


> Ich bin etwas über 4,5. Es reicht in XCO Rennen um Dritter oder Vierter zu werden - von hinten.
> Aber ein brauchbares Resultat ist genauso relativ wie die Leistungen, die hier verglichen werden


Interessant ist ja vor allem auch die Steigerung der individuellen FTP. Meine relative Schwelle ist zwischen Januar und Juli von unter 4 auf ca. 4,5 angestiegen. Viel mehr ist mit meinem jetzigen Lebenswandel dann auch nicht drin und Rennen fahren kann ich nach wie vor nicht. In den Ergebnislisten gurk ich um Platz 10 in der Hobbyklasse rum. In einem Einzelzeitfahren auf nem XC Kurs würde ich wahrscheinlich besser abschneiden. Bringt aber nix außer der Gewissheit, dass man trotz seines jugendlichen Antlitzes ein altersmilder Mann geworden ist


----------



## filiale (12. September 2017)

chilla13 schrieb:


> Meine relative Schwelle ist zwischen Januar und Juli von unter 4 auf ca. 4,5 angestiegen.



Mit welcher Art von Training hast Du das hinbekommen ? SST, VO2max, L2/L3 ? Danke.


----------



## chilla13 (12. September 2017)

filiale schrieb:


> Mit welcher Art von Training hast Du das hinbekommen ? SST, VO2max, L2/L3 ? Danke.


Von allem etwas, vor allem aber regelmäßig fahren. Ich seh zu, dass ich auf zehn Stunden Nettofahrzeit in der Woche komm. Ansonsten Hausmannskost: im Herbst und Winter eher SST auf der Rolle und ab und zu mal ein paar Sachen deutlich überschwellig. Zur Wettkampfphase dann immer spezifischer. Wenn ich mehr Zeit hätte, würde ich viel mehr extensiv GA1 fahren. Das bringt mir ne Menge und geht auch gar nicht anders, wenn sich plötzlich mal ein Zeitfenster öffnet und ich von zehn auf bspw 20h anzieh. 40/20 sind für mich das beste Feintuning. Aber das ist dann schon richtig hartes Training,  für das ich schon ganz gut in Form sein muss. Sonst schaffe ich keine Serie über zehn Minuten.


----------



## __Stefan__ (12. September 2017)

ich glaube, wenn man von <= 4 kommt, ist es gar nicht so wichtig, wie man trainiert. Irgendwie Struktur und v.a. Volumensteigerung bewirkt schon viel. 

Wenn man dann mal die Plateaus erreicht hat, muss man sich seine Situation anschauen und was ändern. Die "eine" Lehre gibt es nicht, nur "Säue, die regelmäßig durchs Dorf getrieben werden"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chilla13 (12. September 2017)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> ich glaube, wenn man von <= 4 kommt, ist es gar nicht so wichtig, wie man trainiert. Irgendwie Struktur und v.a. Volumensteigerung bewirkt schon viel.
> 
> Wenn man dann mal die Plateaus erreicht hat, muss man sich seine Situation anschauen und was ändern. Die "eine" Lehre gibt es nicht, nur "Säue, die regelmäßig durchs Dorf getrieben werden"


Seh ich auch so. Mir helfen natürlich auch zwanzig Jahre Radsport, um recht schnell wieder ein passables Niveau zu erreichen. Für über 4,5 muss man dann schon Volumen draufpacken oder sehr diszipliniert auf die Struktur achten. Für deutlich mehr dann beides. Ich hab dazu keine Lust, kann aber auch gut mit meiner Mittelmäßigkeit leben.


----------



## Phippsy (12. September 2017)

Da macht sich die Altersmilde bemerkbar


----------



## noraaale (13. September 2017)

Ja bin da ganz bei chilla.
Diesen Winter wird es bei mir hauptsächlich SST auf der Rolle geben und 1-2 Laufeinheiten.
Im Frühjahr wieder deutlich mehr Volumen. Also lange, lockere Einheiten mit wenigen Einheiten deutlich über der Schwelle.


----------



## chilla13 (13. September 2017)

Ich hab mich heute dazu entschieden,  ab dem 2.10. mal mit Trainerroad zu operieren. Wenn Interesse besteht, kann ich hier ja dann den Verlauf ein wenig dokumentieren. Bis dahin flieg ich nächste Woche erstmal nach NY und werd zwei Wochen radsportabstinent bleiben.


----------



## Phippsy (14. September 2017)

chilla13 schrieb:


> Wenn Interesse besteht, kann ich hier ja dann den Verlauf ein wenig dokumentieren.


Ich bitte darum. 
Du schwänzt Remscheid?


----------



## chilla13 (14. September 2017)

Phippsy schrieb:


> Ich bitte darum.
> Du schwänzt Remscheid?



Ja, leider, ich hab mir den New York Termin nicht selbst ausgesucht, meine Mutter feiert dort ihren 60. Geburtstag. Am 8.10. werd ich noch beim King of Hoppenbruch starten und dann wars das für dieses Jahr (Pipeline King hätte ich auch noch auf dem Schirm, aber da scheints dieses Jahr nix zu geben). Am 25.02. gehts mit dem Bulls Cup weiter.


----------



## riba (1. Oktober 2017)

chilla13 schrieb:


> Von allem etwas, vor allem aber regelmäßig fahren. Ich seh zu, dass ich auf zehn Stunden Nettofahrzeit in der Woche komm. Ansonsten Hausmannskost: im Herbst und Winter eher SST auf der Rolle und ab und zu mal ein paar Sachen deutlich überschwellig. Zur Wettkampfphase dann immer spezifischer. Wenn ich mehr Zeit hätte, würde ich viel mehr extensiv GA1 fahren. Das bringt mir ne Menge und geht auch gar nicht anders, wenn sich plötzlich mal ein Zeitfenster öffnet und ich von zehn auf bspw 20h anzieh. 40/20 sind für mich das beste Feintuning. Aber das ist dann schon richtig hartes Training,  für das ich schon ganz gut in Form sein muss. Sonst schaffe ich keine Serie über zehn Minuten.



Hallo zusammen,
@chilla13 
Kurze Frage: Wenn du 10 min 40/20 Intervalle fährst, wieviel Prozent der FTP peilst du in den 40 s an?
Leider gehen die Angaben in der Literatur diesbezüglich stark auseinander. Zumeist liegen die Angaben zwischen 120 % und 170 %.
Viele Grüße
riba


----------



## Phippsy (1. Oktober 2017)

Das ist individuell stark verschieden. Hängt von deiner AWC, dem was du in den Pausenintervallen machst und vom Ziel ab.
Probier es am besten einfach aus. Genau treffen wirst du den Wert ohnehin nicht.


----------



## Cubinator (1. Oktober 2017)

Wobei 170% bei 10' Serien schon ziemlich krass wären. Ich denke 120%-150% sind ein guter Wert zum starten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## riba (2. Oktober 2017)

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten.
Ich peile bei 30/30 über 5 min immer 140 % bis 150 % an. Damit bin ich ziemlich gut bedient und nach 3 Serien platt. Ich kenne aber Leute die können 10 min lang 30/30 bei 160 % betreiben.
Viele Grüße
riba


----------



## chilla13 (2. Oktober 2017)

riba schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für eure Antworten.
> Ich peile bei 30/30 über 5 min immer 140 % bis 150 % an. Damit bin ich ziemlich gut bedient und nach 3 Serien platt. Ich kenne aber Leute die können 10 min lang 30/30 bei 160 % betreiben.
> Viele Grüße
> riba


30/30 ist ne andere Welt als 40/20. Bei letzteren fahr ich die 40s bei um die 133%, schlicht weil 400 ne schöne, gerade Zielzahl ist. Da ginge auch mehr, aber dann wird mir der muskuläre Anteil zu hoch. Für die anaerobe Kapazität fahr ich lieber zehn Hügel mit 30-60s bei 200%.


----------



## nilfrie (4. Oktober 2017)

Hallo in die Runde,
wie ist denn Eure Erfahrung/Umgang mit FTP-Plateau-Bildung?

Ich trainiere seit einem Jahr mit PM und habe mich mit hauptsächlich SST im Zeitraum Dez-Mai  von 4,0 auf 4,4W/kg gesteigert. Insgesamt sehr zufrieden, beste Saison ever. Der erste FTP-Anstieg ging relativ schnell, ab 4,4W/kg ist trotz viel SST/FTP und (vereinzelten) VO2max-Intervallen nix mehr passiert. Ermüdungsresistenz und Tempohärte ist allerdings noch deutlich besser geworden. Aber bei der FTP hat sich eben ein Plateau ausgebildet.

Dazu 3 Hypothesen:
1. VO2max als Begrenzer für die FTP
2. Zu geringer CTL-Anstieg im weiteren Verlauf der Saison (68->82 CTL von Mai-Mitte Juli)
3. Ist ganz normal und man muss einfach mit der neuen Saison wieder neu „Anlauf“ nehmen. 

Zu 1.) Aus dem Buch "Das Geheimnis des Radfahrens: Trainingsdaten nutzen - Topleistungen erzielen"  ist u.a. Grafik, die in meinem Fall exakt passt. 




Demnach wäre mit meiner VO2max von 61ml/kg/min (Berechnung Garmin) max. eine FTP von 4,4W/kg möglich und die VO2max der Begrenzer. Da ich nach einem VO2max-Block schonmal bei 65ml/kg/min war, ist meine Schlussfolgerung hier nochmal nachzulegen. Rechnerisch hätte die FTP dann wieder Entwicklungspotential bis ca. 4,7W/kg (FTP= 0,072 x VO2max). Aber da muss man natürlich erstmal hintrainieren.

Was meint Ihr? Danke schonmal vorab.


----------



## __Stefan__ (4. Oktober 2017)

Plateaus sind normal. Und irgendwann hat man auch einfach sein genetisches Potential bei der verfügbaren Trainingszeit/-struktur ausgeschöpft.

Basierend auf was ich so gelesen habe: du hast jetzt 1 Jahr lang immer das gleiche trainiert. Viel SST/LT und hin und wieder VO2m. Sprich, du hast 1 Jahr lang immer das gleiche Energiesystem trainiert (das was bei SST/LT). Es ist also gut möglich, dass jetzt ein anderes Energiesystem (>FTP) ein limitierender Faktor wurde. Desweitern kann noch hinzu kommen, dass dein Trainingsvolumen im unteren Bereich nicht mehr ausreicht, um eine entsprechende Basis zu entwicklen (=Mitochondrien!), da du schon ein bestimmtes Level erreicht hast.

Prinzipiell ist das oft zu beobachten, dass es eine saisonale Schwankung der FTP gibt, mit einem Plateau im Sommer. Deswegen hauen dann manche Leute einen konzentrierten VO2 Block rein. Nachdem über SST und so von unten die FTP angehoben wurde, zieht man sie dann mit VO2 Training rauf. Anderes Energiesystem.

Generell könnte man sagen, dass ein zusätzliches hohes Trainingsvolumen im unteren Bereich möglicherweise dass entsprechende Fundament liefert. Aber da ist natürlich für viele Leute aus lebensrealistischen Gründen ein gewisser Riegel vorgeschoben.

Kann so sein, muss aber nicht. Andere sehen das vielleicht/vermutlich anders.


----------



## filiale (4. Oktober 2017)

Du bist ja nicht nur SST / FTP zwischen Dez-Mai gefahren. Wie lange waren denn Deine anderen Trainingseinheiten (z.B. Grundlage) in diesem Zeitraum ?


----------



## TTT (4. Oktober 2017)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Nachdem über SST und so von unten die FTP angehoben wurde, zieht man sie dann mit VO2 Training rauf. Anderes Energiesystem.


Fragen: 
1. FTP von unten mit SST ist klar aber von oben, setzt man da normal nicht auf 100-105% FTP-Intervalle?
2. In wie weit kann z.B. die anaerobe Kapazität limitierend für die FTP sein? Ist es evtl. sinnvoll diese zu trainieren, um die FTP zu steigern, obwohl diese für die eigentliche Rennbelastung nicht so wichtig ist (Marathon)? Kleines Bild meiner CP-Entwicklung über 4 Jahre (kontinuierlich gesteigert, wobei der anaerobe Bereich nicht mitgezogen hat. Ist das ein Handicap für eine weitere Entwicklung und sollte trainiert werden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __Stefan__ (5. Oktober 2017)

Wie oben in der vo2max-ftp Graphik schön gezeigt, besteht ein Zusammenhang zwischen den beiden Parametern. In der sportwissenschaftlichen Literatur wird eher vo2max bzw. Prozent von vo2max anstatt ftp bzw. % von ftp hergenommen.

vo2max ist die maximale Sauerstoffmenge, die dein Körper verwerten kann. Die FTP ist bei etwa 75-85% von vo2max. Durch SST & Co kannst du die FTP dann eben - je nach Genetik - in Richtung 85% schieben. Irgendwann ist aber Schluss. Um eine weitere Steigerung zu erzielen, muss man dann eben die vo2max selber erhöhen (wie auch immer, mit 4min Intervallen oder intemitten 30/30 Intervallen oder was einem eben zusagt. Ziel muss es sein, die Zeit im VO2max Bereich zu maximieren). Damit zieht es dann auch die FTP mit rauf.

So habe ich das mit dem "raufziehen" gemeint.

Desweiteren muss man auch sagen, dass Training bei unterschiedlichen Intensitäten zum großen Teil die gleichen physiologischen Adaptionen hervorruft. Der Unterschied ist, der biochemische Signalweg läuft anders. Hier mal zur Illustration:





Eine zentrale Rolle bei der Entwicklung von Trainingsadaptionen spielt der Wachstumsfakotr PGC-1alpha. Je nach Trainingsmodalität kann der über verschiedene Signalwege angeschoben werden.

Desweiteren muss man auch sagen, dass über reines SST & Co wohl einfach irgendwann die Grenze erreicht, einen entsprechenden Trainingsreiz zu setzten. Wenn die FTP stagniert bleibt auch die SST & Co konstant. Der normale zeitlimitierte Hobbyracer hat dann eben nicht mehr die Mölichkeit, die notwendigen Reize zu setzen (wenn er bei der Modalität bleibt). Und ob jetzt 3 h SST eine weitere Verbesserung der FTP bringt? Wenn die Entwicklung der FTP das alleinige Ziel ist.

Abgesehen davon, wie schon geschrieben, diese Plateaus sind eher die Norm. Irgendwann geht es auch einfach nicht mehr weiter (entweder weil man nicht mehr Zeit hat und/oder die Genetik nicht mehr erlaubt und/oder sich psychisch nicht noch mehr quälen kann, um einen entsprechenden Trainingsreiz zu setzen). Aber wie du ja an anderer Stelle schon gelesen hast, bei mir hat der 6 Wochen VO2max Block zu einem deutlichen Sprung geführt. Und das scheint eine häufigere Massnahme mid-season zu sein.


--------------------------------

ob Du VO2max & co für einen Marathon per se brauchst, hängt wohl von deinen Ambitionen ab. Je kompetitver/schneller, desto eher brauchst du das. Schau dir mal die schnelleren Fahrer vom Sonntag auf Strava an. Ohne jetzt die genauen FTPs zu kennen, die ganzen Buckel wurden schon alle im entsprechenden Bereich raufgefahren. Selbst wenn ich mir meine SKGT Daten anschaue, habe ich einen großen Anteil VO2max & Co dabei. Ist ja bei MTB auch oft durch das Terrain gegeben.

Abgesehen davon, siehe die Ausführungen oben. Ähnliche Adaptionen, unterschiedliche Signalwege. Also kann es Sinn machen, Training unterschiedlich zu gestalten um die unterschiedlichen Signalwege auszunutzen.


----------



## nilfrie (5. Oktober 2017)

filiale schrieb:


> Du bist ja nicht nur SST / FTP zwischen Dez-Mai gefahren. Wie lange waren denn Deine anderen Trainingseinheiten (z.B. Grundlage) in diesem Zeitraum ?



März/April 1-2x/Woche >=3,5h, oft auch mit Tempo angereichert. Im "Plateau"-Zeitraum ab Mai regelmäßig >=4h, im Juni auch 3x >6h/>300TSS. Ziel war ein Etappenrennen, daher habe ich schon auf regelmäßige lange Einheiten geachtet.
Generell ist die letzte Stunde im Rennen zu meiner Stärke geworden, natürlich auch wg. dem Pacing dank PM.


----------



## Milan Racer (5. Oktober 2017)

nilfrie schrieb:


> Hallo in die Runde,
> wie ist denn Eure Erfahrung/Umgang mit FTP-Plateau-Bildung?
> Was meint Ihr? Danke schonmal vorab.



Ich hätte mit einer VO2max von 71 eine max FTP von 5,1Watt/kg
Sehe die VO2max nicht als Begrenzer, weil diese genauso verbessert werden kann und kein Grenzlimit gibt.

Zum FTP Plateau. Ich habe meine höchsten FTP Werte auch immer recht zeitig im Frühjahr.
Ab da steigt meine CTL auch nicht mehr an. Vielleicht wäre dies durch ein oder mehrere Trainingslager im Sommer noch steigerbar, jedoch hab ich dies noch nicht ausprobiert.


----------



## nilfrie (5. Oktober 2017)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Plateaus sind normal. Und irgendwann hat man auch einfach sein genetisches Potential bei der verfügbaren Trainingszeit/-struktur ausgeschöpft.
> 
> Basierend auf was ich so gelesen habe: du hast jetzt 1 Jahr lang immer das gleiche trainiert. Viel SST/LT und hin und wieder VO2m. Sprich, du hast 1 Jahr lang immer das gleiche Energiesystem trainiert (das was bei SST/LT). Es ist also gut möglich, dass jetzt ein anderes Energiesystem (>FTP) ein limitierender Faktor wurde. Desweitern kann noch hinzu kommen, dass dein Trainingsvolumen im unteren Bereich nicht mehr ausreicht, um eine entsprechende Basis zu entwicklen (=Mitochondrien!), da du schon ein bestimmtes Level erreicht hast.
> 
> ...



Ok, dann verstehe ich das so: Nachdem die Anpassung über SST/FTP-Training super funktioniert hat, jetzt aber erstmal ausgereizt scheint, gilt es als Voraussetzung für einen weiteren FTP-Anstieg zum einen die Grundlage auszubauen (soweit das zeitlich möglich ist) und zum anderen die VO2max anzuheben.

Klasse Diskussion, vielen Dank dafür!

Um noch auf die Eingangsfrage einzugehen: Nach 1 Woche Pause und 6 Wochen deutlich reduziertem/unstrukturiertem Training ist die FTP ca. 8% niedriger.


----------



## TTT (5. Oktober 2017)

Danke @__Stefan__ für das in Erinnerung rufen der Grafik.

Bei meiner Frage bin ich davon ausgegangen, dass die VO2max austrainiert ist. Ob mit einem Training derselben (L5) trotzdem noch eine Steigerung der FTP möglich ist, würde ja mit der Grafik zu bejahen sein. Ob es effektiv ist? Meine Frage ging aber noch weiter, nämlich, ob auch ein Training im L6 Bereich (anaerober Bereich) für die FTP noch was bringt bzw. mit dem Ziel der FTP-Anhebung ein sinnvoller Trainingsbereich sein kann, wenn speziell in diesem Bereich (1m-max-Leistung) eine Schwäche vorliegt?

Hintergrund zu meiner Frage: Ich denke, meine VO2max ist nicht mehr sonderlich steigerbar (außer über weitere Gewichtsreduktion). Sie ist auch nicht limitierend bei mir, da ich nach der 85%-Regel mich auf 5W/kg FTP steigern können sollte. Trotzdem tue ich mich da unheimlich schwer und die Steigerungen fallen marginal aus. Dieses Jahr habe ich mit viel SST Training für kurze Zeit die 4W/kg erstmals erreicht. Gerade so! Und das, obwohl nach der Theorie dort ein riesiges Potential schlummert!

Und ja, ich habe am Sonntag durchaus signifikante Anteile des Rennens im L5-Bereich absolviert. Nur meine Kurve fällt zu stark ab, so dass die Anteile unterhalb von L5 wattmäßig einfach (unnötig?) viel tiefer liegen.


----------



## Milan Racer (5. Oktober 2017)

Ich glaube das bei den meisten von uns hier der limitierende Faktor für eine Steigerung der FTP über 4-5Watt/kg hinaus der Trainingsumfang bzw. die CTL ist und nicht eine körperliche "Grenze" bzw. das einzelne Einstreuen von L6 Einheiten.

Eine CTL über 100 ist dafür meiner Erfahrungen nötig und da wird es dann spätestens bei der Erholungszeit knapp neben Job, Familie etc.
Wie stark man dann die einzelnen Trainingsbereiche gewichtet ist dann von den individuellen Vorraussetzungen und Zielen abhängig.


----------



## nilfrie (5. Oktober 2017)

Milan Racer schrieb:


> Ich hätte mit einer VO2max von 71 eine max FTP von 5,1Watt/kg
> Sehe die VO2max nicht als Begrenzer, weil diese genauso verbessert werden kann und kein Grenzlimit gibt.



Das die VO2max trainierbar ist, kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung bestätigen. Mir ging es um die aktuelle VO2max als Begrenzer für die FTP,  weil - vereinfacht dargestellt - einfach nicht genug O2 umgesetzt werden kann.
Wenn ich den Thread richtig verfolgt habe, kannst Du mit deinen Werten den VO2max/FTP-Zusammenhang i.W. bestätigen?

Im Herbst letzten Jahres habe ich verschiedene VO2max-Einheiten ausprobiert, was sich relativ schnell in einer Verbesserung der VO2max (60->65) bemerkbar gemacht hat. Die FTP hat im Anschluss daran mit überschaubarem SST-Training sofort einen Sprung gemacht (allerdings war das SST auch neu). Nachdem ich dann mit dem Ziel Etappenrennen den Fokus wieder auf SST/FTP gelegt habe, ist die VO2max wieder gesunken.


----------



## Kottenstroeter (5. Oktober 2017)

nilfrie schrieb:


> Im Herbst letzten Jahres habe ich verschiedene VO2max-Einheiten ausprobiert, was sich relativ schnell in einer Verbesserung der VO2max (60->65) bemerkbar gemacht hat.


Mag sein. Hast du den Wert für die gestiegene VO2max iwo abgelesen (z.B. GC) oder wirklich testen lassen?
Ich habe mich dieses Jahr viel und lange mit VO2max-Einheiten rumgequält. 
Wirklich schneller geworden bin ich nicht, so im Vergleich zu Vorjahr (aber müder und anfälliger!).
Auch wenn GC mir eine höhere VO2max bescheinigte.....im Vergleich zum Vorjahr.


----------



## nilfrie (5. Oktober 2017)

Kottenstroeter schrieb:


> Mag sein. Hast du den Wert für gestiegenen VO2max iwo abgelesen (z.B. GC) oder wirklich testen lassen?


VO2max nach Garmin. Mir geht es nur darum, Veränderungen sichtbar zu machen, bzw. die für mich richtigen Stellschrauben mit dem größten Hebel zu finden. Das scheint ja individuell sehr verschieden zu sein.


----------



## Kottenstroeter (5. Oktober 2017)

nilfrie schrieb:


> Das scheint ja individuell sehr verschieden zu sein.


Richtig. Deswegen gibt's bei mir nächste Saison viel SST und nur VO2max-Blöcke, eingeschoben vor wichtigen Events.
Im Winter/Frühjahr quäle ich mich mit VO2max nicht mehr groß rum.
Nur noch ca. alle 10 Tage, damit ich und meine Beine nicht vergessen, wie es geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __Stefan__ (5. Oktober 2017)

Kottenstroeter schrieb:


> Mag sein. Hast du den Wert für die gestiegene VO2max iwo abgelesen (z.B. GC) oder wirklich testen lassen?
> Ich habe mich dieses Jahr viel und lange mit VO2max-Einheiten rumgequält.
> Wirklich schneller geworden bin ich nicht, so im Vergleich zu Vorjahr (aber müder und anfälliger!).
> Auch wenn GC mir eine höhere VO2max bescheinigte.....im Vergleich zum Vorjahr.



Hattest Du denn auch ein entsprechendes Fundament bzw. die Grundlage für so ein intensives Training? 

Hast Du auch genügend Pausen zwischen den intensiven Einheiten gemacht oder hat sich die Müdigkeit druch fehlende Erhohlung akkumuliert? Vielleicht auch die andere Lebensumstände? Stressiger Job?


----------



## Kottenstroeter (5. Oktober 2017)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Hattest Du denn auch ein entsprechendes Fundament bzw. die Grundlage für so ein intensives Training?


November + Dezember, versucht möglichst viel Grundlagen zu fahren.
Ab Januar unter der Woche (mit Unterbrechungen) 2x VO2max.
SST ist dabei viel zu kurz gekommen, rückwirkend betrachtet.



__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Hast Du auch genügend Pausen zwischen den intensiven Einheiten gemacht oder hat sich die Müdigkeit druch fehlende Erholung akkumuliert? Vielleicht auch die andere Lebensumstände? Stressiger Job?


Definitiv zu wenig Erholung. Auf dem PMC siehst du eben nur den "einen" Stress und kannst dich wunderbar in den Keller fahren, wenn du den Rest ignorierst. Nächste Saison wird öfters mal das PMC ignoriert, aufs Körpergefühl gehört. 
So einiges lernen dürfen, dieses Jahr.


----------



## raimi-27 (7. Oktober 2017)

Hallo,

Über die Wintermonate wie sehen bei euch die Pausen innerhalb der Intervalle aus ob SST oder VO2max? Werden bei euch dann die Pausen kürzer wenn es rausgeht ins Frühjahr bzw. Richtung die ersten Rennen? Was ich auch fragen möchte wie sieht es bei euch aus nach dem Trainingslager? Wird danach gleich weiter trainiert von der Art und weise der Intervalle?


----------



## filiale (7. Oktober 2017)

Zwischen Winter und Sommer gibt es bei mir keinen Unterschied in Sachen Pausen.
Nach einem Trainingslager ist bei mir erstmal ein paar Tage Sportverbot angesagt damit sich der Körper regenerieren kann.


----------



## Phippsy (7. Oktober 2017)

filiale schrieb:


> ein paar Tage Sportverbot angesagt


Das sollte eigentlich nicht sein. Damit verlierst du einen Teil


----------



## filiale (7. Oktober 2017)

Phippsy schrieb:


> Das sollte eigentlich nicht sein. Damit verlierst du einen Teil



Bei 2-3 Tagen ohne Sport verlierst Du 0,0...Regeneration ist genauso wichtig wie Trainingsreize setzen.


----------



## Phippsy (7. Oktober 2017)

Na gut, wenn "ein paar" nur 2-3 sind, kann ich dir nicht widersprechen


----------



## mountainmax (16. November 2017)

Hallo Sportsfreunde, bin seit einer Woche stolzer Besitzer eines Stages Powermeter fürs Rennrad auf dem ich im Winter hauptsächlich trainiere. Ich denk hier kann ich Leute fragen die damit genug Erfahrung haben.
Vorstellung vor dem Kauf war dass ich dann schön sauber meine Intervalle am Berg abreißen kann. Nach der ersten Fahrt -> Ernüchterung. Das ist ja brutal schwer die Watt wenigstens auf +-20Watt sauber zu halten. Z.B. wenn ich mit 400 Watt wo hochdrücken will. Ich red von dem gemittelten 10s Wert den man auf dem Garmin edge 520 anzeigen lassen kann. Beim 3s Wert auch nicht besser. Ist das normal am Anfang, muss man das sogar speziell trainieren oder mach ich was falsch. Schonmal besten Dank für Tips und Hilfen!


----------



## raimi-27 (16. November 2017)

Bei Rennrad würde ich eigentlich im Rennrad Forum die Frage stellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scuta (16. November 2017)

Kommt halt auch drauf an ob du 400w auch konstant fahren kannst.


----------



## Phippsy (16. November 2017)

Ihr seid mir zwei Spezialisten  


Es dauert ein bisschen, die Gleichmäßigkeit kommt mit der Zeit. Wirklich konstant wird es aber nie, bei mir bewegt es sich mit 3s bei +/- 30W (glaub ich). In gewissen Maß ist das ja nicht weiter problematisch, solange der Schnitt über das Intervall passt.


----------



## nopain-nogain (16. November 2017)

SO ist es, egal ob Rennrad mountainbike oder Dreirad...


----------



## mountainmax (16. November 2017)

Am halten der 400W scheiteret es nicht. Es schwankt nur so arg obwohl ich denke ich tret gleichmäßig. Ich glaub jetzt nicht ob das die im RR Forum besser wissen. Nach Watt treten ist ja auf dem MTB nicht anders wie auf dem Renner. @Phippsy :aber wenn so "Schwankungen" normal sind bin ich "beruhigt". 
Danke für die schnellen Antworten!


----------



## Leon96 (16. November 2017)

Bisschen Schwanken tut das immer.
Normalerweise sollte man es mit der Erfahrung aber schaffen, dass in den Intervallen die Werte (ich nehme immer 3sec-Werte) nur noch in einer Spanne von um 20-25 Watt schwanken. Das kommt mit der Übung.

Ich weiß aber nicht ob Stages bei den 3sec-Werten hinreichend genau ist oder ob da solche Schwankungen nicht zu vermeiden sind.


Zum Thema Stages sage ich jetzt mal nichts.


----------



## Phippsy (16. November 2017)

Warum überhaupt den PM am RR statt am MTB?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountainmax (16. November 2017)

Es gibt ein gutes Angebot für einen Ultegra-Arm (gibts gerade noch bei r2-bike) und gerade im Winter mach ich viel auf dem RR und auch sonst. Aber ich denke auf kurz oder lang wird da noch einer fürs MTB folgen .


----------



## Phippsy (16. November 2017)

mountainmax schrieb:


> . Aber ich denke auf kurz oder lang wird da noch einer fürs MTB folgen .


Besser ist das. 


Dann ist auf kurz oder lang wohl doch Zeit etwas über Stages zu sagen @Leon96


----------



## Leon96 (16. November 2017)

Jedes Wort ist eins zu viel


----------



## BENDERR (17. November 2017)

Leon96 schrieb:


> Bisschen Schwanken tut das immer.
> Normalerweise sollte man es mit der Erfahrung aber schaffen, dass in den Intervallen die Werte (ich nehme immer 3sec-Werte) nur noch in einer Spanne von um 20-25 Watt schwanken. Das kommt mit der Übung.
> 
> Ich weiß aber nicht ob Stages bei den 3sec-Werten hinreichend genau ist oder ob da solche Schwankungen nicht zu vermeiden sind.
> ...


Stages ist da auch hinreichend genau.


----------



## raimi-27 (17. November 2017)

Es gibt ja mittlerweile viele Stages Powermeter Modelle. Welcher spricht für sich und welcher spricht ganz klar nicht dafür ob Rennrad oder am Bike. Oder muss man das anders sehen?


----------



## Leon96 (17. November 2017)

BENDERR schrieb:


> Stages ist da auch hinreichend genau.


Ok


----------



## Leon96 (17. November 2017)

raimi-27 schrieb:


> Es gibt ja mittlerweile viele Stages Powermeter Modelle. Welcher spricht für sich und welcher spricht ganz klar nicht dafür ob Rennrad oder am Bike. Oder muss man das anders sehen?


Das musst du anders sehen 
Die werden alle die selbe Technik verbaut haben vermute ich


----------



## __Stefan__ (17. November 2017)

das Problem ist ja weniger die Technik der Stages, sondern der Fakt, dass Menschen eben meist zwei Beine haben. Und die nicht unbedingt immber bei jedem ganz gleichmäßig sind.

Abgesehen davon kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, wie man sich mittlerweile noch am Rennrad neu eine Stages ranschrauben kann. So billig ist die auch nicht und für etwas mehr bekommt man mittlerweile eine vernünftige, beidseitige Leistungsmessung.


----------



## Phippsy (17. November 2017)

@Leon96 jetzt ist es doch raus


----------



## Schwitte (17. November 2017)

@raimi-27

Stages macht Sinn, wenn keine nennenswerten Disbalancen vorhanden sind und ich einen Arm an mehreren Bikes nutzen kann.
Günstiger kommst du am MTB nicht an deine "Watts".
Genauer geht's mit beidseitig messenden Systemen, speziell wenn Disbalancen vorhanden sind eigentlich ein Muss.
Für uns MTBler gibt's zureit aber noch nicht viele bezahlbaren Alternativen.

Stages verwendet auf allen Armen denselben Pod, inzwischen ist er bei der Generation 2 etwas flacher geworden.
Unterschiede gibt's bei den Kurbeln, PM war bisher nur bei Alu möglich.
Deswegen hat Stages eine eigenen Carbon-Arm entwickelt (mit Alu-Insert zum Messen), da es sonst nicht funktionieren würde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountainmax (17. November 2017)

Angebot bei r2 war für 375 Euronen. Wo du jetzt für etwas mehr ne beidseitige Messung herbekommst? Woher nehmen wenn nicht stehlen ??


----------



## raimi-27 (17. November 2017)

> Genauer geht's mit beidseitig messenden Systemen, speziell wenn Disbalancen vorhanden sind eigentlich ein Muss.


Ab wann werden Disbalancen gesprochen bei wieviel % Unterschiede links vs. rechts? Als Hobbyfahrer bis ambitioniert oder nicht die Möglichkeiten hätte z.b bei einem Zentrum, glaube ich fest dran das es fast unmöglich ist diese auszugleichen da es tief im Kopf geankert ist. 

Bei mir mit p2m TypS ist es so das im flachen bis welligen Terrain 4-5% Unterschiede da sind und wenn es bergauf geht ein langer Anstieg hier sind keine Unterschiede mehr da.


----------



## Phippsy (17. November 2017)

Sobald es nicht mehr 50/50 ist, hast du Dysbalancen.  Wenn 51/49 trittst, siehst du ggfs 2% mehr Leistung. Bei 54/46 sind es schon 8% und +/-4% ist jetzt nicht wirklich viel. 
Wenn das konstant wäre, gäbe es natürlich kein Problem, weil die Werte konsistent sind. Wie du feststellst, ist es nicht konstant, also ergeben sich bei +/-4% ein Fenster von 8% in dem sich die Leistung irgendwie irgendwo bewegt. Und 8% sind bei der Leistung schon verdammt viel.


----------



## raimi-27 (17. November 2017)

*So gesehen schon. *
Da wartet auf mich eine harte Arbeit. Grad das auszugleichen ist extrem schwierig.
Trainiere ab Dezember mit Trainer und das werde ich ihm gleich mal zukommen lassen.
Danke.


----------



## __Stefan__ (17. November 2017)

Man weiß halt vorher nicht, ob man mit nur-links einer der Punkte da unten ist oder ob man in der Mitte landet. Von daher finde ich auch 375 Euro noch zu viel Geld, wenn man dann gar nicht mal weiß, ob man Müll angezeigt bekommt oder nicht. Vor allem weil der Preisabstand zu vollwertigen Leistungsmessern mittlerweile nicht mehr so groß ist. Stages hat seine Verdienste um die Einführung von Leistungsmessern, aber gerade beim Rennrad hat sich die Welt einfach weiter gedreht.


----------



## mountainmax (17. November 2017)

Wer sichs leisten kann gern. Ich fahr Hobbyrennen und verdien mir damit keine Brötchen. Ich brauch den um gleichmäßig den Berg hochzudrücken. WEnn der mir jetzt immer 20 watt falsch anzeigt ist das auch ok. Aber ich sehs natürlich ein, dass ich wenn ich aussuchen müssten zwischen SRM und Stages nicht zögern würde


----------



## raimi-27 (17. November 2017)

Es braucht auch kein SRM sein.


----------



## Phippsy (17. November 2017)

So unglaublich es klingen mag, es gibt tatsächlich etwas zwischen SRM und Stages. Wenn es aber nur um die Gleichmäßigkeit geht, ist ne Stages schon zu viel. 
Die 20W klingen zwar nach nicht viel, aber du wirst schon noch merken, wie viel das ausmacht.


----------



## mountainmax (17. November 2017)

Ich glaub ich geb die Stages zurück


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountainmax (17. November 2017)

Also wenn ich immer 20 Watt falsch messe, einfach immer. Dann spielen die eig. keine Rolle.


----------



## __Stefan__ (17. November 2017)

Bei mir ist die Disbalance nicht konstant, nimmt während der Fahrt zu.

Ja, gib die Stages zurück. Gib 150 Euro mehr aus und kaufe was vernünftiges. 

Gesendet von meinem E6533 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Levty2001 (18. November 2017)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> das Problem ist ja weniger die Technik der Stages, sondern der Fakt, dass Menschen eben meist zwei Beine haben. Und die nicht unbedingt immber bei jedem ganz gleichmäßig sind.
> 
> Abgesehen davon kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, wie man sich mittlerweile noch am Rennrad neu eine Stages ranschrauben kann. So billig ist die auch nicht und für etwas mehr bekommt man mittlerweile eine vernünftige, beidseitige Leistungsmessung.



Ich habe den Stages vor zwei Jahren gekauft weil ich an der Gazelle die dreifach Kurbel weiter benutzen wollte. War kein Fehlkauf, funktioniert ohne Probleme und liefert plausible Werte. Also eigentlich alles so wie es sein soll. Krass, ne?


----------



## __Stefan__ (18. November 2017)

und woher weißt du, dass es plausibel ist? Wie lange bist du parallel mit einem volwertigen LM am gleichen Rad gefahren, um das zu überprüfen? 

weiß echt nicht, was dieses "krass, ne" soll ...


----------



## Schwitte (18. November 2017)

Immer wiederkehrende Diskussion.....

Für meinen Teil: mein einer Stages liefert absolut zuverlässig plausible Werte, also bitte nicht alles immer so schwarz malen!
Das habe ich mehrmals bei den Leistungsdiagnostiken gecheckt, heute mit den ASSIOMAs, wenn ich denn will.
Ich jedenfalls könnte mir getrost das Geld für einen teuren Spider-PM sparen, denn die Disbalancen sind bei mir zu vernachlässigen.

Würde am Renner Pedal-PMs den Spider-PMs vorziehen.
So habe ich jedenfalls eine echte getrennte Messung, und nicht nur eine phasenweise Zuteilung wie bei den Spider-PMs.
Bin auch ein Stück flexibler, die kann ich mal fix umschrauben, ohne mich wieder mit irgendwelchen Standards rumärgern zu müssen.
Aber ist natürlich nur was für den Renner, nix für's MTB.

Ich habe Verständnis dafür, wenn nicht jeder ein Vermögen investieren will/kann, um alle seine Räder auf PMs umbauen.
Nicht jeder hat mit Disbalancen zu kämpfen, wäre natürlich ganz hilfreich, sowas vor der Kaufentscheidung zu wissen.


----------



## raimi-27 (18. November 2017)

Bei einer großen Summe was ein PM kostet oder andere Teile, würde ich mich hier oder in den bestimmten Forum's schon auch informieren bevor ich investiere. Bei einem Profi oder die gesponsert werden, die es es egal weil ein neues Teil wieder dran geschraubt wird, aber unserer einer muß es ja vom eigenen Geldbörsel bezahlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Leon96 (18. November 2017)

Schwitte schrieb:


> Nicht jeder hat mit Disbalancen zu kämpfen, wäre natürlich ganz hilfreich, sowas vor der Kaufentscheidung zu wissen.


Eben. Und leider kann man das auch durch eine Leistungsdiagnostik nicht wissen.
Stefan hat seinen eigenen Fall ja glaube ich hier im Thread mal sehr sehr ausführlich dargelegt.
Und wenn sowas bei einem Fahrer seines hohen Niveaus schon vorkommt.
Warum sollte das bei Hobbypiloten unbedingt anders sein


----------



## raimi-27 (18. November 2017)

> Und leider kann man das auch durch eine Leistungsdiagnostik nicht wissen.


 Warum den nicht! Kommt drauf an auf welchem Rad der Test gemacht und was zusätzlich noch angeboten wird. 

Bei meinem Feldtest wo ich diesen fahre, hat das Ergorad einen SRM montiert. Und dazu lässt es sich auch den Tretzyklus auswerten.



> Weiters ist über die sogenannte "Torque-Analyse" eine Beurteilung der Kraftübertragung im gesamten Tretzyklus (Unterschiede linkes - rechtes Bein, "runder Tritt") möglich.


----------



## mountainmax (18. November 2017)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Bei mir ist die Disbalance nicht konstant, nimmt während der Fahrt zu.
> 
> Ja, gib die Stages zurück. Gib 150 Euro mehr aus und kaufe was vernünftiges.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem E6533 mit Tapatalk



für 525€ nen vollwertigen LM? Wo? Klar vllt nur en Spider wo ich dann noch Kurbel und Blätter brauch. Das ist dann aber ne Milchmädchenrechnung. 
Das Stages Bashing war mir aber im vorhin schon klar


----------



## mountainmax (18. November 2017)

Aber meine Eingangsfrage mit der diese Loch aufgerissen wurden, ist ja glücklicherweise beantwortet


----------



## TTT (18. November 2017)

Ich habe 2x Stages (Rennrad, All-Mountainhardtail) und 1x Power2max am Racebike. Ich kann keine Unterschiede zwischen Touren unterschiedlicher Länge oder bei bestimmten Intervallen feststellen. Oder anders gesagt, im CP-Chart finden sich Bestwerte von allen 3 Powermetern über den gesamten Bereich verteilt. Höchstens im Bereich bis 5 Sekunden "Vorteile" beim Stages. Den Power2max würde ich mir nicht mehr kaufen! Das Ding ist technische ne absolute Fehlkonstruktion, habe erst heute die Batterie gewechselt. Kurbel demontieren und kleines Kettenblatt runter, damit man das Batteriefach mit Uhrmacherschraubenzieher öffnen kann, ein Dichtungsgummi, der nur mit unendlicher Geduld in die richtige Lage gebracht werden kann, großes Kettenblatt nach ca. 1000km mit ordentlichen Verschleißspuren (und so lange hat auch die originale Batterie (Sondergröße) nur gehalten), kettenblattschrauben mit schlecht ausgeprägten Nuten, das ganze dann noch super schwer...


----------



## Berrrnd (18. November 2017)

was haben kettenblätter und kettenblattschrauben mit dem eigentlichen leistungsmesser zu tun?


----------



## Fortis76 (18. November 2017)

Den Dichtungsring kann man ganz einfach einsetzen. Steht auch in der Anleitung. Und die Batterie ist eine handelsübliche CR2450.
Von der Genauigkeit ist es bei Stages immer ein Glücksspiel. 
Leider gibt es kaum Alternativen fürs MTB.
Mein Stages zeigte zwischen 20 und 30 Watt zu wenig an. Habe dann beim Reset etwas getrickst und dannach war er recht genau.
Hat man allerdings nur nen Stages und macht auch nen FTP mit ihm, kann man ihn gut fürs Training nutzen.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## mountainmax (18. November 2017)

k_star schrieb:


> was haben kettenblätter und kettenblattschrauben mit dem eigentlichen leistungsmesser zu tun?


 ich dacht bei Leistungsmesser die im Spider integriert sind, bräuchte ich noch Kettenblätter außer sie sind dabei welche ich ja dann aber auch bezahlen muss.
Entschuldigt dass ich mich mit der Materie noch keine 2 Semester beschäftigt hab .


----------



## Fortis76 (18. November 2017)

K-Star meinte den Post von TTT

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Peter88 (18. November 2017)

raimi-27 schrieb:


> ..., glaube ich fest dran das es fast unmöglich ist diese auszugleichen da es tief im Kopf geankert ist.
> 
> ..


Hi 

Bei mir wurde eine R/L Verteilung von 58/42, innerhalb von ~2h durch eine Einstellung von Rad & Schuhsole auf 54/46 korregiert. Durch Anpassung der Muskulatur und Tritttechniktraining bin ich jetzt Monate später bei 52/48.

Also meiner Erfahrung nach ist die R/L Verteilung nicht fest im Körper verankert. Allein ein Schuhwechsel kann diese schon (unbemerkt) verändern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (18. November 2017)

Aber auch eine p2max (wie alle spider powermeter) misst gemittelt, da sie links drücken und rechts ziehen auch nicht unterscheiden kann.
Echt links/rechts Zug/Druck geht nur mit 2 Pedal powermeter oder 2x an der Kurbel.

Was wem jetzt gut genug ist muss jeder selber entscheiden. Ich habe 3x stages Schätzeisen und bin zufrieden. Ein quarq würde mich persönlich nur reizen, da ich dann die Alu x9 Stages durch die carbon Eagle ersetzen könnte ;-)


----------



## Peter88 (18. November 2017)

Ja

Die R/L Verteilung wurde durch Druckmessfolie (Keine Ahnung od das so heißt) im Schuh bestimmt. Kann die R/L Verteilung selber nur grob im Spiegel kontrollieren


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. November 2017)

Das ist dann aber beim Leistungstest im "Labor" CD nicht im freien auf dem Bike ;-)


----------



## filiale (18. November 2017)

Fortis76 schrieb:


> Mein Stages zeigte zwischen 20 und 30 Watt zu wenig an. Habe dann beim Reset etwas getrickst und dannach war er recht genau.



Und was haste Du da getrickst ?


----------



## Phippsy (18. November 2017)

Afaik kann irgendwo ein Faktor eingegeben werden


----------



## Fortis76 (18. November 2017)

Beim Reset ein wenig dagegen gedrückt.
Dann nachgemessen. Hat aber zwei Versuche gebraucht.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Peter88 (18. November 2017)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Das ist dann aber beim Leistungstest im "Labor" CD nicht im freien auf dem Bike ;-)


Doch Doch! Kann mal ein Bild von der "Maschine" machen, wenn ich das nächste mal eine LD habe.
Akku & Speicher in der Rückentasche mit Kabeln zu den Schuhen. Trails sollte man so verdratet besser nicht fahren. Alles andere geht


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. November 2017)

Ja, kenne ich... Würde ich aber doch eher als Labor einstufen.


----------



## TTT (18. November 2017)

Fortis76 schrieb:


> Den Dichtungsring kann man ganz einfach einsetzen. Steht auch in der Anleitung.


Ja, hab ich auch so gemacht. Allerdings ist zwischen nicht in die richtige Position rutschen und völlig durch rutschen nur eine halbe Umdrehung der Minischrauben. Die wissen genau, warum sie von vornerein schon Ersatzdeckel, Stopfen und Dichtung beilegen. Hätte sich ohne Aufwand und Mehrkosten einfach besser konstruieren lassen. So was ärgert mich halt bei einer 900,-€ Kurbel. Und man hätte sie genausogut von vorne her schraubbar machen können oder von der Seite!



Fortis76 schrieb:


> Und die Batterie ist eine handelsübliche CR2450.


Ja aber keine, die man überall erhält. Und wenn, dann weiß man nicht, wie lange die schon gelegen ist. Alle Anderen kommen meines Wissens mit den viel gebräuchlicheren 2032 aus.



Fortis76 schrieb:


> Von der Genauigkeit ist es bei Stages immer ein Glücksspiel.


Ich hatte noch nie Probleme mit der Genauigkeit, nur mit der Haltbarkeit, wurde einmal ausgetauscht. Darf man auf keinen Fall einen Batteriewechsel bei feuchtkaltem Wetter machen. Das haben die bis heute auch in der neuen Generation nicht gelernt. Auch die Sendeleistung ist nicht sonderlich gut. Habe meine Radcomputer auf die linke Seite des Lenkers verlegen müssen. Sonst zu viele Ausfälle. Bin also auch nicht begeistert von Stages, komme aber mit der einseitigen Messung gut zurecht. Mehr wollte ich nicht zum Ausruck bringen.



Fortis76 schrieb:


> Leider gibt es kaum Alternativen fürs MTB.


4iiii und Quark. Quark wäre augenblicklich mein Favorit, sind deutlich im Preis runter gekommen. Die neuen Power2max kann man sich aber sicher auch mal anschauen, würde mich wundern, wenn die nicht aus ihren Fehlern gelernt haben. Außerdem versprechen die Pioneer einige interessante Features. Einseitig aber mit hoher Abtastrate. Dudurch wäre eine "quasi" 2-seitige Messung denkbar. Leider für MTB bisher nur angekündigt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hatchet666 (23. November 2017)

Hi hab eifrig mitgelesen. 

Bin aktuell auch auf der Such für ein Leistungsmesser für mein Cube C:68 Elite SL Mod2018 mit SRAM XX1 Kurbel. 

Am liebsten wär mir ein einfacher Kurbelarm Umbau wie bei Stages. Wobei hier ja sich die Geister scheiden was Qualität und Genauigkeit angeht. An meinen RR fahr ich eine Stages <Kurbel bis jetzt ohne Probleme bei Wind und Wetter. Gibt es ähnliche Systeme die recht einfach zu integrieren sind? Eine Nabe scheidet direkt aus


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Peter88 (24. November 2017)

Der bePRO Powermeter ist leicht zu integrieren.

Alternativ lässt sich eine XX1 Kurbel bestimmt gut verkaufen und das Rad sich so mit einen anderen Powermeter ausrüsten


----------



## raimi-27 (24. November 2017)

Hat der beBro Powermeter auch nicht ihre Wehwehchen?

Kenne ihn zwar nicht pers. bin mit ihm aber auf strava verbunden und dieser hatte im Frühjahr 2 Paar gekauft. 1 Paar musste er im Sommer schon einsenden. Was genau war kann ich nicht sagen.


----------



## Phippsy (24. November 2017)

raimi-27 schrieb:


> Hat der beBro Powermeter auch nicht ihre Wehwehchen?



Hat irgendein PM keine Wehwehchen?


----------



## chilla13 (24. November 2017)

Kurbel umstecken ist auch kein größerer Aufwand als Pedale montieren. Wie Peter schon schrieb: XX1 verhökern und du hast die freie Wahl. 
Ich nutze momentan einen Quarq Dzero XX1 am MTB und die FSA Powerbox am Rennrad. Funktioniert beides ohne Murren.


----------



## raimi-27 (24. November 2017)

Gibt es die Quark Dzero auch nur als Spider? Habe eine X01 Kurbel. Ob es miteinander kompatibel ist weiß ich nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (24. November 2017)

Nein, quarq hat 8 Schrauben und alle normalen Sram nur 3.


----------



## Seimon (24. November 2017)

Warten auf den p2m ngeco.


----------



## Hatchet666 (24. November 2017)

Ok danke. Dann wird es die Quarq Kurbel werden


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Peter88 (24. November 2017)

chilla13 schrieb:


> Kurbel umstecken ist auch kein größerer Aufwand als Pedale montieren. Wie Peter schon schrieb: XX1 verhökern und du hast die freie Wahl.
> Ich nutze momentan einen Quarq Dzero XX1 am MTB und die FSA Powerbox am Rennrad. Funktioniert beides ohne Murren.



Die beBros haben halt den Vorteil das man sie am RR, Crosser, XC Bike nutzen kann. Egal ob 1x 34z. oder 2 Fach Rennrad Übersetzung.

Hätte mir mal aus diesen Grund fast welche für die Sonntagsfahräder, die ich eh nur max. 1Tkm im Jahr bewege gekauft. Habe mir dann aber doch ein paar (  ) P2M Leistungsmesser gegönnt.


----------



## Kottenstroeter (24. November 2017)

BePros war gestern, heute ASSIOMA. 
Der verbesserte Nachfolger.



raimi-27 schrieb:


> Hat der beBro Powermeter auch nicht ihre Wehwehchen?


Bei der Montage konnte man die Dinger verruntzen, ansonsten wohl einer der PMs mit den wenigsten Reklamationen, was man so liest. Die Dinger haben sie nicht erst beim Kunden getestet......funktionierten auf Anhieb.


----------



## Peter88 (24. November 2017)

Ich habe Angst davor das der LM durch einen Lagerschaden der Pedale unbrauchbar wird!?

Wenn ich mir ansehe sie die Spänne bei meinen XTR Pedalen bei Lagerschäden geflogen sind. Mag sein das die beBros oder ASSIOMA besser gelagert sind. Am Alltagsrad montiert würde ich aber auch diese Lager mit der Zeit kaputt bekommen. Defenitiv

Wichtig wäre mir dann ein sicheres Versagen der Lager ohne Beschädigung des PM. Meine Kurbelpowermeter können das, meine Powertap Nabe kann das nicht (immer).


----------



## Kottenstroeter (24. November 2017)

Peter88 schrieb:


> Ich habe Angst davor das der LM durch einen Lagerschaden der Pedale unbrauchbar wird!?


Die Pedale sind im Gegensatz zu den Shimanos mit Industrielagern versehen.
Bevor da die Späne fliegen, gibt's als Vorwarnung ein zunehmendes Lagerspiel.
Und dann -> https://www.powermeter24.com/de/assioma-lagerkit-1141
Wenn's ganz derbe kommt, gibt's die Achse incl. Meßeinheit ja zur Not auch einzeln zum selber tauschen.
https://www.powermeter24.com/de/assioma-rechte-pedalachse-mit-sensor-duo-1150


----------



## cd-surfer (25. November 2017)

raimi-27 schrieb:


> Hat der beBro Powermeter auch nicht ihre Wehwehchen?
> 
> Kenne ihn zwar nicht pers. bin mit ihm aber auf strava verbunden und dieser hatte im Frühjahr 2 Paar gekauft. 1 Paar musste er im Sommer schon einsenden. Was genau war kann ich nicht sagen.


Hab meine BePro jetzt seit Februar 2016 ohne geringste Probleme im Dauereinsatz. An allen Bikes einfach und schnell zu instalieren. Selbst der Aku hat kein bisschen Kapazität verloren.


----------



## Fabse86 (26. November 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mich entschieden nach jahrelangem zufriedenen Einsatz eines P2M am Renner auch am MTB ein Powermeter zu verbauen. 
Aktuell fahre ich eine Shimano XT 1x11 Gruppe, diese sollte auch bestehen bleiben, da sie relativ neu ist.
Stages habe ich für mich aus 2 Gründen ausgeschlossen: a) Wasserdichtigkeitsprobleme b) ich habe eine Rechts/Links Dysbalance (47/53, schwankend während der Fahrt)
Welche Möglichkeiten habe ich?
 - Interessieren tue ich mich konkret für einen Sram XX1 oder Eagle PM, aber ist der überhaupt kompatibel zur Shimano Kette? Evtl. mit Drittanbieter Kettenblättern?!
 - P2M soll ja neue MTB-Kurbeln rausbringen. Wann? Und sind da Einfachkurbeln dabei? 

Generell möchte ich gern weiter kurbelbasiert messen.


----------



## NeoRC (26. November 2017)

im Powermeter Pedal Markt wird noch jemand etwas mitmischen.
Wird aber noch ein paar Tage dauern, bis SRM da was bringt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nosaint77 (19. Dezember 2017)

Entschuldigt bitte das ich den Thread kurz zweckentfremde... ich trainierte bislang eher nach HF und mit wenig Konzept. Jetzt steht ein Elite Direto mit Wattmessung im Haus und ich fahre damit nach Trainer App wattgesteuertes Training. Angefixt davon überlege ich ob ich für die warme Jahrezeit auch ein LM ans Rad schraube. Rennen fahre ich keine, aber der effektiveres Training, Pacing, usw. reizen mich. Nur macht das Sinn wenn man nur auf 5 Std/Woche kommt? Aber ich lese z.B. das man in so einem Fall nach iPol effektiv trainieren kann. Nächstes Jahr wollte ich sachte auf 6-7 Std/Woche steigern, langfristig (2-3 Jahre) will ich auf 8-10 Std/Woche kommen, damit auch mal ein Alpencross drin ist. 

Nächste Frage, LM zuerst ans MTB oder Rennrad? Bin zwar eher der MTBer, aber das Rennrad wird prozentual länger benutzt. Rennrad wird hauptsächlich für Arbeitsweg (flach, 35km/einfach) benutzt, sind da GA-Einheiten nach HF und ohne LM ausreichend? Wenn doch mal wattgesteuertes Training - z.B. Regentage in der Übergangszeit, dann Rennrad auf die Rolle? LM am MTB sehe ich momentan aus meiner bescheidenen Laiensicht einen Mehrwert, da ich die Anstiege wo mir die letzte Kraft rauben "analysieren" kann bzw. Pacing bei den Touren sinnvoll erscheint. Ach ja, kann ein Quarq oder P2M mit Dysbalancen "umgehen"?


----------



## chilla13 (19. Dezember 2017)

Wenn der erste Leistungsmesser da ist, lässt der zweite nicht lange auf sich warten. Immer an das Rad bauen, wo du gleichmäßige Bedingungen zum Trainieren schaffen kannst. Intervalle im Gelände sind schwierig zu realisieren, deshalb würde ich in einem Entweder-oder-Szenario das RR bevorzugen. Allerdings soll man mit einem MTB auch auf der Straße fahren können, hab ich gehört.
Was die Stundenanzahl angeht: Leistungsmessung ist immer sinnvoll. Bei wenigen Stunden/Woche, um sie effizient zu nutzen.


----------



## nosaint77 (20. Dezember 2017)

chilla13 schrieb:


> Wenn der erste Leistungsmesser da ist, lässt der zweite nicht lange auf sich warten.



So ist es  Werde zuerst das Rennrad mit LM ausstatten... FSA Powerbox und Wahoo Elemnt Bolt sind bestellt. Je nach weiteren Verlauf wird das MTB vielleicht auch ein Upgrade bekommen. Power2Max hat für diverse Kurbeln was im Angebot. Preislich finde ich, müssen sie die diese LM-Spider aber noch attraktiver machen. Die FSA Powerbox kostet ja aktuell 500€ und das in ne komplette Kurbel mit Kettenblätter. Aber nun genug OT.


----------



## Scuta (20. Dezember 2017)

Will hier net gegen einen LM sprechen....wenn das Ziel bei 5h das Pacing ist. Zahlt sich der LM nie und nimmer aus....denn da geht es um reine Aerobe Ausdauer und das kann man mit Körpergefühl auch schaffen. Eine Leistungsteigerung oder erhöhte Grundlage wird ein Messgerät das Zahlen auf den Radcomputer spielt nicht Automatisch bringen. Etwas mehr Zeit muss man erstmals für Grundlagentraining aufbringen...danach kann man mit weniger Zeit Qualitativ mehr erreichen. 

Bin da etwas skeptisch....geht wohl eher um den Willhaben Effekt.


----------



## Schwitte (20. Dezember 2017)

Scuta schrieb:


> Bin da etwas skeptisch....geht wohl eher um den Willhaben Effekt.


So ein PM kann auch enorm motivieren, speziell wenn man die Daten und Fortschritte speichert und auswertet, z.B. in Golden Cheetah.
Aber da bin ich bei dir, 5h sind natürlich nix.


----------



## Scuta (20. Dezember 2017)

Da hast du vollkommen Recht. 

Bei vielen die ich kenne und die einen haben. Ist es halt leider nicht so. Da sich nur ein geringerer Teil der Fahrer damit genau beschäftigen will/kann. Da kommt dann der Spruch hin: Wer viel misst. Misst viel Mist. 
Wie Zeitaufwändig es ist sich in Golden C. einzuarbeiten sollte auch erwähnt werden sowie eine Datenpflege auch ein Aufwand ist. 
Meines Erachtens macht ein LM erst ab 8h/Woche Sinn und das wäre die untere Latte.


----------



## ONE78 (20. Dezember 2017)

aber in 5h mit PM kann man (deutlich) intensiver trainieren als ohne. für intervalle, ftp, vo2-max braucht man den imho nun mal und damit wird die formkurve eher nach oben gehen als mit 5h GA


----------



## Scuta (20. Dezember 2017)

Ohne Entsprechende Grundlage kann man kein Qualitatives Intervall Training machen da bist beim 3. Intervall in der Woche so Blau das du nach 5 Wochen keines mehr fährst. Die Ftp steigerst du damit bestimmt schneller aber da es um Pacing bei Ausfahrten geht kann es sich nur um den Aeroben Bereich Handeln....dieser Steigt Zwar mit der Ftp aber die Dauer muss trotzdem über Aerobes Training erfolgen...


----------



## Schwitte (20. Dezember 2017)

Jepp, ohne vernünftige Grundlagen nur Intervalle bolzen kann auch gewaltig nach hinten los gehen. Ich kann es nicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flowbike (27. Januar 2018)

hallo zusammen, kennt hier jemand den FTP Test der ICG_Spinbikes ?
Sind die Werte aussagekräftig?
Gelernt habe ich, daß die Indoorwerte wohl nicht 100%ig mit den Outdoorwerten vergleichbar sind, korrekt?
Ich habe den Test heute mal wieder gemacht und kam auf 240. Soweit ich weiß soll der Wert ja die Leitung ergeben, die man 1h lang treten kann, oder? Da kommen mir die 240 fast ein wenig hoch vor, zumindest auf dem Spinner, weiß ich nicht, ob ich das schaffen würde. Falls hier jemand den Wert als niedrig empfindet: Ich habe bis vor 4 Wochen noch 10 Kippen am Tag geraucht


----------



## DerFlori (27. Januar 2018)

Ich melde mich hier auch mal an (auch wenn das Jahr schon in vollem Gange ist) 

Nächstes Jahr (2019) will ich eine Alpenüberquerung machen und dafür, denke ich, werde ich ca. 1 Jahr Vorbereitung brauchen.
Der Speck muss dafür runter - wobei es bei mir aktuell zeitlich ziemlich eng ist. Ab Sommer wird es vermutlich wieder etwas entspannter - aber ein bisschen was kann man ja jetzt schon tun.

Gewicht dürfte so bei 90 bis 95 Kilo liegen und mein Zielgewicht ist 10 Kilo drunter - also 80 bis 85. Meine Körpergröße liegt bei ca. 180 und meine Fitness würde ich als "ausbaufähig" bezeichnen.


----------



## flowbike (27. Januar 2018)

DerFlori schrieb:


> Ich melde mich hier auch mal an (auch wenn das Jahr schon in vollem Gange ist)
> 
> Nächstes Jahr (2019) will ich eine Alpenüberquerung machen und dafür, denke ich, werde ich ca. 1 Jahr Vorbereitung brauchen.
> Der Speck muss dafür runter - wobei es bei mir aktuell zeitlich ziemlich eng ist. Ab Sommer wird es vermutlich wieder etwas entspannter - aber ein bisschen was kann man ja jetzt schon tun.
> ...


falscher thread?
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/vorsatz-fuer-2018-der-speck-muss-weg.863570/


----------



## DerFlori (27. Januar 2018)

flowbike schrieb:


> falscher thread?



Jupp, danke. kann das jm. umsortieren?


----------



## Peter88 (1. Februar 2018)

flowbike schrieb:


> hallo zusammen, kennt hier jemand den FTP Test der ICG_Spinbikes ?
> Sind die Werte aussagekräftig?
> Gelernt habe ich, daß die Indoorwerte wohl nicht 100%ig mit den Outdoorwerten vergleichbar sind, korrekt?
> Ich habe den Test heute mal wieder gemacht und kam auf 240. Soweit ich weiß soll der Wert ja die Leitung ergeben, die man 1h lang treten kann, oder? Da kommen mir die 240 fast ein wenig hoch vor, zumindest auf dem Spinner, weiß ich nicht, ob ich das schaffen würde. Falls hier jemand den Wert als niedrig empfindet: Ich habe bis vor 4 Wochen noch 10 Kippen am Tag geraucht



Ich nehme an das dieser ICG Test ein klassicher stufentest ist? Mit Lakat und evtl. Atemgasanalyse?

Üblicherweise sind die Indoorwerte geringer. Wie groß die Abweichung ist hängt von vielen ab... ehysische Gewöhnung des Sportlers, Messtechnik, Indoor Motivation,..
Ein guter Diagnostiker wird versuchen das bei der Auswertung der LD Daten zu berücksichtigen. 

Ja die FTP ist ziemlich genau die CP60. Diesen Wert zu erreichen ist ziemlich hart und kompleziert 
Indoor hätte ich persönlich ein motivation und ein thermisches Problem und Outdoor habe ich keine Möglichkeit 60min ohne einen tritt auszulassen mit meiner CP60 zu fahren.
Darum gibt es ja auch die verschiedenen Testprotokolle die ermöglichen sollen die CP60 vorherzusagen ohne einen CP60 fahren zu müssen.

Du kannst ja mal so einen test fahren und vergleichen
http://www.netzathleten.de/fitness/...er-20-minutentest-training-mit-dem-wattmesser


----------



## flowbike (1. Februar 2018)

Peter88 schrieb:


> Ich nehme an das dieser ICG Test ein klassicher stufentest ist? Mit Lakat und evtl. Atemgasanalyse?
> 
> Üblicherweise sind die Indoorwerte geringer. Wie groß die Abweichung ist hängt von vielen ab... ehysische Gewöhnung des Sportlers, Messtechnik, Indoor Motivation,..
> Ein guter Diagnostiker wird versuchen das bei der Auswertung der LD Daten zu berücksichtigen.
> ...


Danke für die Rückmeldung.
Ja das ist ein Stufentest, beginnt mit 75W und steigert dann alle 4min um 25 W, das letzte mal bin dann in Mitte der 275 W ausgestiegen, bei Puls 170 (max Puls liegt bei 175 -180).
keine weiteren Analysen.
Den von Dir verlinkten Test kann ich mal machen, nach meiner ersten Einschätzung werde ich da auf ein ähnliches Ergebnis kommen.
Wie sieht denn eigentlich ein sweetspottraining aus, wenn man seine FTP kennt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ronne1983 (1. Februar 2018)

flowbike schrieb:


> Den von Dir verlinkten Test kann ich mal machen, nach meiner ersten Einschätzung werde ich da auf ein ähnliches Ergebnis kommen.
> Wie sieht denn eigentlich ein sweetspottraining aus, wenn man seine FTP kennt?



Der Sweetspot ist der Bereich um 90% der FTP.
Gibt verschiedene Angaben zum Bereich...aber ca. 88-94%


----------



## Ronne1983 (1. Februar 2018)

flowbike schrieb:


> Ja das ist ein Stufentest, beginnt mit 75W und steigert dann alle 4min um 25 W, das letzte mal bin dann in Mitte der 275 W ausgestiegen, bei Puls 170 (max Puls liegt bei 175 -180).



Du solltest bei dem Stufentest aber schon deinen max. Puls erreichen...wenn du beim Test bei 170 Puls ausgestiegen bist, aber auch schon einen 180er Puls gemessen hast, hast Du beim Stufentest nicht alles gegeben und somit kann man kein vernünftiges Ergebniss für die FTP ermittelt werden.


----------



## flowbike (1. Februar 2018)

Ronne1983 schrieb:


> Du solltest bei dem Stufentest aber schon deinen max. Puls erreichen...wenn du beim Test bei 170 Puls ausgestiegen bist, aber auch schon einen 180er Puls gemessen hast, hast Du beim Stufentest nicht alles gegeben und somit kann man kein vernünftiges Ergebniss für die FTP ermittelt werden.


danke für den Hinweis, dann geh ich das nächste mal bis in den Drehzahlbegrenzer .
Wobei ich denke, das da kein nennenswert anderes Ergebnis raus kommt, da der Test, meine ich, nur abgeschlossene Stufen bewertet und ich die 275er Stufe auch mit max Puls vermutlich nicht überstanden hätte.


----------



## flowbike (1. Februar 2018)

Ronne1983 schrieb:


> Der Sweetspot ist der Bereich um 90% der FTP.
> Gibt verschiedene Angaben zum Bereich...aber ca. 88-94%


da heißt dann konkret? 
so lange wie möglich in dieser Belastung fahren, oder in Intervallen  X * Y min?


----------



## Phippsy (1. Februar 2018)

flowbike schrieb:


> da heißt dann konkret?
> so lange wie möglich in dieser Belastung fahren, oder in Intervallen  X * Y min?


Beides. Probier's aus, mach was dir gefällt.


----------



## Ronne1983 (2. Februar 2018)

flowbike schrieb:


> so lange wie möglich in dieser Belastung fahren, oder in Intervallen X * Y min?



fange mit 3x12 min mit 5 min Pause an...und steiger sugsessive die die Intervalldauer bis zu 30 min...


----------



## Milan Racer (2. Februar 2018)

www.training-mit-koepfchen.de

Mal was in eigener Sache. Hab mich in letzter Zeit hier im Forum etwas rar gemacht.
Da ich den Thread hier ins Leben gerufen habe erlaube ich mir mal den obigen Link zu posten.
Ich biete ab sofort eine Trainingsbetreuung an. Falls Interesse besteht schaut es euch mal an.
Ansonsten allen Beteiligten weiterhin gutes Training und eine erfolgreiche Saison.

Grüße
marian


----------



## flowbike (16. März 2018)

heute mal wieder den Stufentest auf dem Spinner gemacht: 270  sweetspot scheint was gebracht zu haben.
Ich konnte im Test allerdings nicht ganz meine HFmax erreichen. Ich denke, etwas ausgeruhter, wäre noch ein wenig mehr gegangen.


----------



## bugfix (18. März 2018)

Ob's jetzt SST war... Ich hab mir Mitte Januar meinen ersten Rollentrainer besorgt und habe seither Gewicht um ca. 3kg nach unten gedrückt und den FTP um ca. 35W von 2,67 auf 3,24 W/kg gehoben, davor habe ich mich damit nie überhaupt beschäftigt. Die letzten Wochen dabei Zwift 4wk FTP Booster, der relativ abwechslungsreich ist. Ich würde behaupten, am Ende ist nur wichtig, dass man überhaupt irgendwie entsprechend intensiv "trainiert". Vor allem musste ich mich aber auch erstmal an die Rolle gewöhnen. Der letzte Stand stammt auch nicht aus einem FTP Test, sondern aus einer längeren Zwift Ausfahrt bei der ich mal ein wenig Gas gab. Ich denke, da sind noch Reserven 

Frage ist jetzt eher, ob ich mir einen Powermeter für draußen besorge. Leider recht teurer Spaß, egal was


----------



## Schwitte (18. März 2018)

bugfix schrieb:


> Frage ist jetzt eher, ob ich mir einen Powermeter für draußen besorge. Leider recht teurer Spaß, egal was


Stages......wenn dein linkes Bein dasselbe macht wie dein rechtes, ansonsten P2M.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bugfix (18. März 2018)

Ist ja auch nicht gerade umsonst. Stages neueste Generation ca. 800€, P2M kann ich nicht einfach so montieren, weil beim meiner SRAM Red dazu dann auch noch ein neuer rechter Kurbelarm her müsste (Spider ist bei mir integriert). Da wäre dann eine komplette Quarq Kurbel genauso teuer (teuer!). Evtl. warte ich einfach bis zum nächsten knallermäßigen Angebot für'ne Quarq oder die Favero Assioma Duo.


----------



## Schwitte (18. März 2018)

bugfix schrieb:


> Stages neueste Generation ca. 800€


Die mehr oder weniger baugleiche Gen. 2 gibt's zurzeit mit ordentlichem Nachlass.
Würde aber auch auf beidseitig gehen, wenn bezahlbar.


----------



## raimi-27 (19. März 2018)

@bugfix 

Oder du siehst dir um eine gebrauchte um. Z.b „willhaben.at“ hier habe ich meinen letzten gekauft und wurde nicht enttäuscht.


----------



## rhoen-biker (27. März 2018)

Ich denke der folgende Link passt hier ganz gut rein. Ich war bisher nur stiller Mitleser. Das von STAPS erörterte Thema wurde hier auch schon mehrfach diskutiert:

http://staps-online.com/ftp-versus-...nnRad+Magazin+BikeFitting+-+ein+Selbstversuch


----------



## MrEidechse (28. März 2018)

rhoen-biker schrieb:


> ...
> 
> http://staps-online.com/ftp-versus-anaerobe-schwelle-ungenauigkeiten-und-pauschalitaeten/?utm_source=ActiveCampaign&utm_medium=email&utm_content=Warum+die+„FTP"+nicht+das+Maß+aller+Dinge+ist?&utm_campaign=STAPS+Newsletter+++Advisors+++SoT-Kunden+-+FTP+vs++anaerobe+Schwelle+|+RennRad+Magazin+BikeFitting+-+ein+Selbstversuch




"...ist aktuell der Begriff FTP in Mode..." - oh man, ich lach mich schlapp. 1. Auflage von Training and Racing with a PM war von... 2010 (?). Guten Morgen. Ich finde das immer spannend wenn eine Firma, welche von Diagnosen und Testverfahren lebt Tips zum "Selbsttesten" gibt. Ist doch klar, dass FTP eine theoretische "Hilfsmetrik" ist und kein feststehendes Dogma. Auch klar, dass ein CP20 nicht pauschal für jeden Probanden unter Anwendung einer PI-mal-Daumen Faustformel ala "ziehe davon 5,4,3, oder X % ab" einen exakten und dazu noch fixen Wert liefert (zumal ohne vorherige anaerobe Auslastung).
Meiner Erfahrung nach (und scheinbar auch nach den Erfahrungen tausend anderer Radsportler) lässt sich damit dennoch recht gut arbeiten, so ganz ohne Diagnosegeschäft. Einfach selber mal testen, denken, kritisch hinterfragen, Wissen aneignen, aussprobieren und wieder testen.


----------



## Ronne1983 (28. März 2018)

MrEidechse schrieb:


> Meiner Erfahrung nach (und scheinbar auch nach den Erfahrungen tausend anderer Radsportler) lässt sich damit dennoch recht gut arbeiten, so ganz ohne Diagnosegeschäft. Einfach selber mal testen, denken, kritisch hinterfragen, Wissen aneignen, aussprobieren und wieder testen.



Genau das dachte ich mir auch, als ich den Artikel gelesen habe. Ich investiere da lieber etwas Freizeit um mich tiefer in die Materie einzulesen und an mir selbst zu testen...zumal ich es interessant finde.
Der Artikel ist für mich Verkaufspropaganda, mehr nicht.

Aber es gibt eben genug die sich selbst nicht mit der Trainingswissenschaft auseinander setzen können/wollen. Und genau das ist die Zielgruppe von STAPS...


----------



## MrEidechse (28. März 2018)

[QUOTE="
Aber es gibt eben genug die sich selbst nicht mit der Trainingswissenschaft auseinander setzen können/wollen. Und genau das ist die Zielgruppe von STAPS...[/QUOTE]

Oh Danke! - Du sprichst mir aus der Seele


----------



## rhoen-biker (28. März 2018)

Ich denke ihr habt es auf den Punkt gebracht_ Ronne1983_ und _MrEidechse_. Wer sich dem Thema FTP-Test annimmt, sollte bzw. muss sich eben in die Thematik einarbeiten, ausprobieren sowie experimentieren und die für sich passenden Schlüsse daraus ziehen. 
Das gilt übrigens für die gesamte Thematik leistungsgesteuertes Training!* *


----------



## Schwitte (29. März 2018)

Ronne1983 schrieb:


> Aber es gibt eben genug die sich selbst nicht mit der Trainingswissenschaft auseinander setzen können/wollen. Und genau das ist die Zielgruppe von STAPS...


Jepp, das trifft's ganz gut.
Viele brauchen aber einfach auch nur "den" Plan und "den" Trainer dahinter der auch mal ein bisschen Druck macht, wenn man sich selbst nicht ausreichend motivieren kann. Viele haben aber auch ein Problem ihre Schwachstellen oder Stärken zu kennen, dran zu arbeiten. Da braucht's dann schon mal fundierte Hilfe, die einem die Richtung aufzeigt, sonst tritt man irgendwann auf der Stelle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rhoen-biker (25. September 2018)

Hallo zusammen,
hier ist es ja leider erstaunlich ruhig geworden... :/

Ich bin gerade dabei meine Saison2018 ein wenig zu analysieren. Ich wollte dazu nun nachsehen wie viel Zeit ich in den einzelnen Bereichen verbracht habe. Dies kann man ja ganz einfach unter "Trends" und dann Zusammenfassung ablesen.
Gleichzeitig habe ich ein Diagramm erstellt um mir die Verteilung graphisch anzeigen zulassen, leider stimmen die Werte im Graph aber nicht mir den unter Zusammenfassung angzeigten überein.
Woran liegt dies?

Es ist jeweils der gleiche Zeitraum eingestellt!

Interessant ist auch, dass es im Graph oberhalb der Zone 7 noch etwas angzeigt wird, obwohl diese Zone ja eigentlich keine Obergrenze definiert ist.

Irgendwie stehe ich gerade auf dem Schlauch.


----------



## Berrrnd (25. September 2018)

hast du die grenzen der einzelnen zonen selber definiert?

wenn ja, sollte der höchstwert einer zone m.m.n. nicht der anfangswert der nächsten sein.


----------



## rhoen-biker (25. September 2018)

k_star schrieb:


> hast du die grenzen der einzelnen zonen selber definiert?
> 
> wenn ja, sollte der höchstwert einer zone m.m.n. nicht der anfangswert der nächsten sein.


Nein, ich habe die vordefinierten Werte einfach übernommen. Daher kommt es, dass der Höchstwert der einen Zone gleichzeitig der Anfagswert der nächsten ist....   Wobei du Recht hast, das macht wenig Sinn.

Aber mal abgesehen davon wie die Werte auch immer definiert sind, die Werte aus dem Graphen und der Tabelle sollten doch gleich sein. Golden Cheetah wid doch vermutlich die gleiche Quelle für Diagramm und Tabelle nutzen.


----------



## Berrrnd (25. September 2018)

rundungsfehler?


----------



## rhoen-biker (25. September 2018)

Der Rundungsfehler würde auf die Saison gesehen knappe 19 Stunden ausmachen... 





rhoen-biker schrieb:


> Nein, ich habe die vordefinierten Werte einfach übernommen. Daher kommt es, dass der Höchstwert der einen Zone gleichzeitig der Anfagswert der nächsten ist....   Wobei du Recht hast, das macht wenig Sinn.



Lässt es sich einstellen, dass dies nicht der Fall ist? Unter Optionen - Athlet lässt sich immer nur die Untergrenze definieren.


----------



## tomatch (27. September 2018)

rhoen-biker schau bzw. frag mal hier: http://forum.tour-magazin.de/showthread.php?225664-Golden-Cheetah-Software-Powermeter 
da ist auch einer der Entwickler für GC mit dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rhoen-biker (28. September 2018)

tomatch schrieb:


> rhoen-biker schau bzw. frag mal hier: http://forum.tour-magazin.de/showthread.php?225664-Golden-Cheetah-Software-Powermeter
> da ist auch einer der Entwickler für GC mit dabei.



Danke für den Tipp. Noch bin ich nicht weiter gekommen. Ich versuche es im Nachbar-Forum mal .


----------



## __Stefan__ (29. September 2018)

@rhoen-biker - anstatt auf Deine PM zu antworten, hier dann: ich habe mir alle Charts mittlerweile selber mit Python gebastelt. GC kann das jetzt. Habe jetzt nur mal kurz in den Quelltext von GC auf Github reingeschaut, es sieht so aus, als wenn die Zonenaufteilung für das Summary-Chart und das Verteilungs-Chart jeweils eigen an unterschiedlichen Stellen berechnet wird. Von daher kann es schon sein, dass es Inkonsistenzen gibt. Das ist immer ein Problem bei so großen, gewachsenen, Open-Source Projekten.

Neben dem Tour Forum könntest Du aber direkt im GC User Forum nachfragen. Da kriegt man auch immer sehr schnell Antwort von den Entwicklern:

https://groups.google.com/forum/#!forum/golden-cheetah-users

------------------------

Die Integration von Python in GC ist schon eine feine Sache mittlerweile:


----------



## rhoen-biker (30. September 2018)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> @rhoen-biker - anstatt auf Deine PM zu antworten, hier dann: ich habe mir alle Charts mittlerweile selber mit Python gebastelt. GC kann das jetzt. Habe jetzt nur mal kurz in den Quelltext von GC auf Github reingeschaut, es sieht so aus, als wenn die Zonenaufteilung für das Summary-Chart und das Verteilungs-Chart jeweils eigen an unterschiedlichen Stellen berechnet wird. Von daher kann es schon sein, dass es Inkonsistenzen gibt. Das ist immer ein Problem bei so großen, gewachsenen, Open-Source Projekten.
> 
> Neben dem Tour Forum könntest Du aber direkt im GC User Forum nachfragen. Da kriegt man auch immer sehr schnell Antwort von den Entwicklern:
> 
> https://groups.google.com/forum/#!forum/golden-cheetah-users



Ich bin in der Sache echt am verzweifeln. Selbst wenn die Zonenaufteilung Summary-Chart und das Verteilungs-Chart berechnet werden sollten, welche Werte soll ich dann zu Auswertung hernehmen. Am Ende der Saison macht das schließlich z.B in der Z1 eine Abweichung von knapp 19 Stunden aus.... 
Ich habe jetzt mehr Fach die Diagrammeinstellungen überprüft. Wenn ich den Zeitraum zum Beispiel auf wenige Wochen begrenze stimmen die Werte noch überein. Ab einem bestimmten Zeitraum beginnen dann jedoch die Abweichungen. Zähle ich alle %-Werte im Verteilungs-Chart  zusammen komme ich in Summe nicht auf 100 % sondern lediglich auf 96% 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




im Summary-Chart auf 99 %.

Ich hatte zwar im Studium ein wenig mit dem Programmieren zu tuen, dabei sind wir aber nie tiefer in das Thema eingestiegen. Phython ist mir völlig fremd.


----------



## Schwitte (30. September 2018)

Hey, mach die nicht verrückt und verliere dich nicht in den Zahlen! 
Ist eine PM-Krankheit, wenn man es mit der Auswerterei zu genau nimmt.
Die 19h machen dich nicht langsamer oder schneller, nicht bei Z1.


----------



## rhoen-biker (30. September 2018)

Schwitte schrieb:


> Hey, mach die nicht verrückt und verliere dich nicht in den Zahlen!
> Ist eine PM-Krankheit, wenn man es mit der Auswerterei zu genau nimmt.
> Die 19h machen dich nicht langsamer oder schneller, nicht bei Z1.



Nein, so war das auch nicht gemeint. Ich weiß das denke ich schon einzuschätzen.

Ich möchte nur gerne wissen wie diese Abweichungen zustande kommen und wie diese von GC  generiert werden.


----------



## DanieleMassaro (5. Oktober 2018)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Die Integration von Python in GC ist schon eine feine Sache mittlerweile



Magst Du mal erklären wie Du die Charts erstellt hast?


----------



## __Stefan__ (5. Oktober 2018)

also für ein ausfühlriches Tutorial fehlt mir die Lebenszeit 

Python & GC sind aber hier dokumentiert: https://github.com/GoldenCheetah/GoldenCheetah/wiki/UG_Special-Topics_Working-with-Python


----------



## Milan Racer (20. Februar 2019)

Hallo zusammen 
wollte mich mal melden.
Nach dem ich mich mit dem Thema selbstständig gemacht habe ist es hier etwas ruhiger geworden von meiner Seite.
Aber cool wenn ihr weiter um das Thema Watttraining euch hier austauscht.
Ich habe in den letzten zwei Saisons bestätigen können das meine FTP im Sommer ca. 10% über der im Winter liegt.
Komme gerade von Leistungstest zurück und würde mich sehr freuen wenn ich da nochmal 10% draufsetzen kann 
Wie schaut die Entwicklung bei euch aus?
Grüße
marian


----------



## Flo G. (9. April 2019)

Hallo,

ich bin seit wenigen Tagen auch mit Powermeter unterwegs am MTB.
Was auf der Rolle super funktioniert hat, stellt sich für mich Outdoor als Herausforderung dar.

Beispiel SweetSpot-Training: 
Der Prozentbereich für das SST ist ja recht gering. Wie schafft ihr es im Gelände permanent den Sweetspot zu treffen?
Dafür sind doch die Wattschwankungen viel zu groß?!
Macht es Sinn den gemittelten Wert von 3 Sekunden Durchschnittswattleistung auf 5 Sekunden zu erhöhen?

Danke


----------



## chilla13 (9. April 2019)

Flo G. schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin seit wenigen Tagen auch mit Powermeter unterwegs am MTB.
> Was auf der Rolle super funktioniert hat, stellt sich für mich Outdoor als Herausforderung dar.
> ...


Straße oder Forststraße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phippsy (9. April 2019)

5s, gibt auch Leute, die 10s nehmen. Oder gewöhn dich an +/-30W. Am Ende sollte der Durchschnitt stimmen und die Leistung halbwegs konstant sein. Es kann auch sinnvoll sein bei einem langen Intervall zwischendurch den Rundenknopf zu drücken, damit der Durchschnitt nicht mehr so träge auf Abweichungen reagiert.


----------



## nilfrie (9. April 2019)

Garmin hat die Anzeige Durchschnittsleistung aktuelles Intervall (sinngemäß). Damit kann man die Vorgabe bei längeren Intervallen sehr genau treffen.
Grundsätzlich hilft natürlich ein möglichst gleichmäßiger Anstieg.


----------



## roooney86 (9. April 2019)

Hi Flo,

deine 15 Min SST gestern bist du gut gefahren. Auf der Rolle hat der ERG-Modus immer gegengesteuert, das passiert draußen natürlich nicht. Ggf hat deine Rolle die Werte sogar noch künstlich geglättet.
Bleibe einfach in deinem Bereich plus/minus 10-20 Watt und dann bist du gut unterwegs. Die Bereiche sind ja ohnehin fließend. Ob du deine SST-Intervalle bei 87% statt 90% fährst, wird am Ende des Tages keine Rolle spielen. Im nächsten Training fühlst du dich ggf. besser oder das Gelände gibt es eben so vor und dann fährst du halt mit 95% statt mit 92%. 
Ich kenne Polar nicht, aber würde dir empfehlen eine Übersichtsseite für Intervalle anzulegen und dann Runden zu starten. Rundenzeit, aktuelle Watt (3Sek), NP oder avg Durchschnitt in der Runde...)

Mit der Zeit bekommst du ein besseres Gefühl für die Watt, die du gerade trittst. Dann musst du auch nicht mehr nur auf dein Garmin o.ä. schauen (macht sich im Straßenverkehr ohnehin besser).


----------



## HannesW (9. April 2019)

Flo G. schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin seit wenigen Tagen auch mit Powermeter unterwegs am MTB.
> Was auf der Rolle super funktioniert hat, stellt sich für mich Outdoor als Herausforderung dar.
> ...


Ich weiss jetzt nicht, wie technisch dein Gelände ist und wie stark die Steigung schwankt.
Technisches, verblocktes Gelände für Einheiten, die eine gleichmäßige Belastung erfordern zu nutzen funktioniert nur sehr bedingt. Da würd ich nur untechnisches Terrain nutzen. Steigungswechsel lernt man mit dem Powermeter irgendwann gleichmäßig zu fahren. 
Ohne PM gehen alle Leute tendenziell im Flachen vom Gas und im Steilen zu sehr aufs Gas. Und bei Wechseln ins Steilere wird die ersten 10-30s überpact und dann langsam rausgenommen.
Wenn man aber länger nen PM nutzt, lernt man auch in welligem Gelände und bei Gangwechseln (ohne ständig aufs Display zu schauen) die Leistung gleichmäßig auf die Kette zu bringen.

Ich persönlich fahre mit 10 Sekunden gemittelt, weil ich nur die Auswahl zwischen 3 und 10 habe. 
10s Wert und ein bisschen Gefühl ergänzen sich ausgezeichnet wie ich finde.
In der Praxis siehts so aus, dass ich bei Intervallen auf dem Display sowohl 10s, als auch Rundenwert anzeigen lasse. Alle 10-60s schiele ich drauf und passe dann ganz gemäßigt meinen Tritt an, wenn ich nicht im Soll liege
Mit dem 10s Wert schaffe ichs eigentlich ganz gut auf +/-5 Watt im Zielbereich zu fahren. 

Um nicht völlig das Gefühl abhängig von der Anzeige werden zu lassen mach ich immer mal wieder bewusst "blinde" Einheiten, wo ich versuche nur nach Gefühl die Intervalle gleichmäßig zu fahren. Ist garnicht so einfach.


----------

